# How Many Bags Do You Own?



## mahbag!

Right now I own 29 handbags total. 29! *faints* I'll never disclose that information anywhere else except on this forum...

How about you guys?


----------



## Nectarine25

I think I counted 24 last time... I may have bought a couple more after that


----------



## ETenebris

Eleven off the top of my head, not including any "lesser uncarried" bags, and one more on the way.


----------



## Tanja

5 favourite bags (my LVs) and about another 7 or 8 which sit in the closet. I just got infected by the LV-virus not long ago actually on 10.11.05 through seeing an alma monogram and the rest is history...


----------



## 3monkeys

Not enough! There's always room for more! 

Off the top of my head, I can remember 21.


----------



## H_addict

21 as of today. *I think*


----------



## Luna

maybe 25 or 30 that I use in rotation


----------



## H_addict

Luna said:
			
		

> maybe *25 or 30* that I use in rotation


 Let's see them, girl!!!  I LOVE looking at everyone's handbag collections!!!


----------



## GirlWithTheMostCake

I've only been collecting for a year, so I have 11 designer bags and about 10 assorted clutches. I'm planning to add maybe 4 more bags this coming year, including an LV Ellipse that I'll likely buy as soon as my promotion is official.


----------



## Luna

Haha.. I have to get them in one place to photograph them... theyre split up between my apartment and my parents house


----------



## kathyrose

Too many to count. None of them are high end designer except for my Speedy.


----------



## ayla

Ridiculous amounts, but they're not all designer. Probably at least 20.


----------



## wickedassin

Too afraid to count!


----------



## fayden

around ten.  i always try to sell some when i get more bags.  don't like to keep around unused bags!


----------



## LL_ROCKS

Seventeen:
Balenciaga Black Classique
Balenciaga White Classique
Balenciaga Red Classique
Balenciaga Tan City
Balenciaga Brown City 
Balenciaga Bordeaux City 
Balenciaga Black Work
Chloe White Edith (Large...Coming)
Chloe Black Paddington
Chloe Tan Silverado
Dior Bordeaux Gaucho (Tote...Coming)
Fendi Brown Spy 
Gucci Tan Horsebit (Medium)
Marc Jacobs Black Stam
Yves Saint Laurent Brown Mombasa
Yves Saint Laurent White Muse (Large)
Yves Saint Laurent Black Vincennes


----------



## esiders

At least 20 bags...
5 Gucci 
1 Darel Drape
1 Chanel
1 Balenciaga 
2 Chloe (Silverado & Edith - on the way)
1 LV
3 Coach
plus a bunch of vintage bags and clutches


----------



## blackbutterfly

I counted 19 (not luggage, though) when I went and looked at my purse collection thread...and I know there's at least 10 more not accounted for because I didn't feel like dragging them out, not to mention all the classic leather Coach bags I have...so I'm assuming 30-35 at the minimum...


----------



## ginaf20697

I don't think I want to count either. I am going to try to cull the collection though because my husband will probably begin to catch on when they start pouring out of the closet.


----------



## Ozzysmom

At one point, I counted 28 bags, including LV Speedy 25, vintage and new Gucci, Kate Spade, Longchamp, Lancel, Marc Jacobs, Hermes Birkin 30 CM, Tano, Fendi Mama Baguette, etc. and that's just the purses.  All of these bags have come and gone via eBay.  This is how I can up with the funds to buy new bags.

I'm equally obsessed with wallets and have collected and sold several kinds of LV, but right now I am carrying an older model of Ferragamo in black leather with the gancini clasp in black.

But now I think I have met my match with BBags.  I am completely devoted to building my collection.  I own the City in the pre-fall 2005 Caramel.  I want a first really badly.  I also like the "shopper" and "twiggy" styles.

On top of the Balenciaga, I currently own the MJ Blake in Petunia and the Venetia in Sap Green, as well as the Gucci hip bag in brown (worn by SJP in SATC).


----------



## addicted

LL_ROCKS said:
			
		

> Seventeen:
> Balenciaga Black Classique
> Balenciaga White Classique
> Balenciaga Red Classique
> Balenciaga Tan City
> Balenciaga Brown City
> Balenciaga Bordeaux City
> Balenciaga Black Work
> Chloe White Edith (Large...Coming)
> Chloe Black Paddington
> Chloe Tan Silverado
> Dior Bordeaux Gaucho (Tote...Coming)
> Fendi Brown Spy
> Gucci Tan Horsebit (Medium)
> Marc Jacobs Black Stam
> Yves Saint Laurent Brown Mombasa
> Yves Saint Laurent White Muse (Large)
> Yves Saint Laurent Black Vincennes


Wow!  Impressive collection!  Have you posted photos yet?


----------



## BalenciagaLove

I agree... I want to see pics and then I want to roll around and drown in those balenciagas!!


----------



## LL_ROCKS

^^^^^LOL No Not Yet......I Can't Even Use a Camera, and my boyfriend would think it was stupid (as if - its totally sane)


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

i have 3 LV bags 
2 LV wallets
2 coach
1 coach wallet

those are my only designer bags
but have like 6 other purses

i would love to have more LV purses but I am a college student that has to eat and pay rent!


----------



## IntlSet

I don't have too many bags, I'm always editting out bags I don't use!

3 Chanel bags
2 Louis Vuitton
5 Non-logoed Coach (giving 4 of them away to friends soon)

I need a Gucci in my collection!


----------



## Reena

Hi,

I've been collecting for designer bags for more than 10 years now. I have around 40 designer bags and 10 in what I call the miscellaneous category; I actually own a bag from the actress Ines de la Fressage's (not sure if I'm even spelling it right!) line. My purses are somewhere between 12-15. My favourite at the moment is Chanel. I've given away a lot of bags to family members usually when I haven't used them for awhile, have not tried selling any yet!


----------



## beautiful stranger

hmm a rather small collection:

LV pouchette in monogram
Prada tote in camal
Burberry novacheck in pink
Gucci tote
Chloe paddington in whiskey

I also have a bunch on non-designer bags mostly from accesorize ..


----------



## pursemama

I just did an inventory of my handbags ( I have them all cataloged).  As I was looking at all my handbags, I was wondering to myself....have I lost control of my obsession with handbags  !....good lord...who needs this many handbags.....ME  !  I counted 36 pieces, NOT including luggage, weekender bags, or carry-ons.  Someone, please tell me they have way more :worried: ?!


----------



## IFFAH

I don't wish to count. Very scary.......!!!!! God.......help me!!!


----------



## ruusu

I would probably freak out if i counted them. I know I have over forty.. or fifty.. 
I probably need to sell a few :cry:


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

I have 31 bags and 8 accessories; see my complete collection *here* .
*NOT *counting my Monogram Mat Agenda arriving tomorrow, and Chloe Paddington and Monogram Canvas Popincourt Haut arriving next week :shame:.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I've never counted, guess thats something for me to do when I get home


----------



## addicted

Oh, I don't really want to count.  Including accessories, it's probably in the 30's.


----------



## foxy_chao

Why count enjoy the obession!!


----------



## Selena

I have about 40 or so bags.......is that bad?

Selena


----------



## Noriko

Never counted, but I should, it would be interesting to know


----------



## nansie

How many? Definitely not enough. =)


----------



## slickskin

25 bags, including the MJ bag I just ordered.


----------



## Ammietwist

I'm back down to fewer than 10 because the others are in piles for eBay or the Salvation Army.  Hopefully it will stay that way for awhile.


----------



## Beach Bum

I cant count that high.....!!!!!!!!! too scary!!!!


----------



## jag

Not as many as I want!


----------



## shoes319

I have between 12-15 -- I am trying to get down to around 10.  I think I won't count the LV I'm saving for dd for when she's 16...I must stop now though!  I actually don't rotate them very often:cry:


----------



## whatzerface

I have 16 higher end designer bags, but I also have a lot of other purses by Kenneth Cole, Matt & Nat, etc... I'd guess I have about 60 in total.


----------



## Savannah

Not Enough!


----------



## snowwhite

I'm quite new to collecting handbags, but I have managed to end up with eight in the past year.  Hopefully I'll have more self control over the next twelve months!


----------



## pursemama

yeuxhonnetes said:
			
		

> I have 31 bags and 8 accessories; see my complete collection *here* .
> *NOT *counting my Monogram Mat Agenda arriving tomorrow, and Chloe Paddington and Monogram Canvas Popincourt Haut arriving next week :shame:.


 
Beautiful collection... can I borrow your LV MC Trouville  ?!


----------



## pursegalsf

Sadly my collection is going to deplete soon.:sad2: I have to sell some of them for school, I need money for tuition. I'm only keeping a few of them :cry: unless I win the lotto sometime before May.


----------



## femina

I only have 20 branded bags and the rest, are vintage purses.


----------



## harley

i have 21 bags ... most of which i purchased over the last two years ... 

but i think after my latest additions (Dior Gaucho and BV Ball) ... i am done for a loooonnnnggggg time !!!


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

2 LV wallets
ludlow
french wallet

i have 8 LV bags
lilac mabillon
black epi pochette
mono pochette
lilac dinard
lilac nocturne gm
mono 19 papillon
mono recital
mono mini sac hl

2 coach bags
1 coach wallet
coach card holder


----------



## Archipelago

I have a lot of cheap handbags but I only have two higher priced ones. I just got into handbags this month and I have the Betsey Johnson Good Girl bag and Marc Jacobs Quilted Patent Ursula Elise. I want the LV epi speedy in red next.


----------



## selaineg

I have about 15


----------



## nikki213

21 and the collection continues to grow


----------



## JJ'S MAMA

I just cleaned out my closet today and boy I didn't even know I had so many bags:shame:.

I have about 25 bags and eyeing a Chanel as we speak.


----------



## luvboogie

It's definitely time for me to give more away.  It looks like over 30 bags, plus 3 briefbags and 8 work totes. :blink:


----------



## pursemama

46 handbags!.... ...can't believe it!


----------



## dmtse

Fendi Spy
Ferragamo black from 05 (don't know the name)
Marc Jacobs white (great for summer/spring)
Cole Haan Lunch Tote
Prada Anise
Gucci Jackie O
Gucci green,red with silver logo
Longchamp
plus a handfull of less well known makers probably around another 6 bags


----------



## LL_ROCKS

I own 21:
Balenciaga Black Classique
Balenciaga White Classique
Balenciaga Red Classique
Balenciaga Tan City
Balenciaga Brown City 
Balenciaga Bordeaux City 
Balenciaga Black Work
Balenciaga White Work 
Chanel Black Reissue 2.55
Chloe Black Paddington
Chloe Red Paddington
Chloe Tan Silverado 
Chloe Black Silverado
Fendi Brown Spy
Fendi Tan Spy
Hermes Black Birkin
Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 
YSL Black Vincennes 
YSL Brown Mombasa
YSL White Muse
YSL Black Muse


----------



## gloriajk

14 and I intend to keep it at 15 at any given time. (That is, of course, requires lots and lots of self-control.) That way all my babies get the love the deserve.  I have been playing favorites with a Chanel lately and the others are not happy.


----------



## shoes319

I have about 10 or so and try to limit it to that number!  Several Hermes, a Balenciaga first in black, Mulberry rosemarry in oak; a LV pochette, Kate Spade faux persian lamb bag; longchamp nylon bag and a Gucci waist bag; I've been selling like crazy though!


----------



## fryedaze

Somewhere between 20 and 25 (excluding luggage).  I love them all, and don't get to carry any of them often enough.  

Not much in the "status" department, though:  one MJ Adina in hand, and a Mulberry Phoebe on the way.  Fortunately not too many of the really spendy bags appeal to me all that much, and I get to spend my bag money on a greater variety of mid-level pieces.

And darn if I'm still not eyeballing a few more!  Michael Kors Concrete Jungle series and the J Crew leather bags someone posted pics of on this forum not too long ago.  Don't know if its a good thing or a bad thing I'm currently BROKE (post-Phoebe recovery).


----------



## susan-eric

20, but I need to pare down to 15


----------



## talula

I have a very small collection which includes:
3 LV bags: nocturne PM, ellipse PM, and twin pochette GM
2 LV wallets: french purse and snapped billfold
1 cheapo demi purse that I use and abuse


----------



## Superbaby

Close to 50... Mostly LVs though..


----------



## Angelblake

Currently about 70...


----------



## La Vanguardia

I don't have a lot of handbags. I've sold a lot of them, including all 7 of my Balenciaga bags and a couple of LVs. 

So, what's remaining are:

1. Hermes fuschia Kelly
2. Hermes black Paris-Bombay
3. Fendi white leather Mamma Baguette 
4. Bottega Veneta chocolate brown woven leather hobo
5. Prada black nylon messenger bag
6. Prada red nylon messenger bag
7. LV monogram mini pochette accessoires
8. LV white multicolor mini sac
9. Bally black bag
10. Gucci black bag
11. Gucci brown logo shoulder bag (my oldest designer bag which I got 16 years ago. I can't get rid of it for sentimental reasons)
12. Ferragamo black shoulder bag
13. Coach brown leather backpack

3 other non-designer bags.

This year, I'm thinking of adding 3 more.


----------



## summertime

I started collecting about 2.5 years ago and I now have 24 bags:  some Prada, Tods, MJ Collection, Hogan and Cydwoq.  I went a little nutty on Ebay once I found a few sellers I could trust and I built a collection of 'great buys' versus things I really LOVED.  I like all the bags I have but I only LOVE a few of them.   

So I eliminated all my Ebay searches and have only purchased one bag this year - a Fendi Selleria that I like/don't love again ARGH!

So I have ONE bag that I want to buy.  One single model in one color and size that I LOVE.  I'm going to buy just this one no matter how long it takes and then I'm going to stop for a year or so and decide which of my two dozen bags have to go.  I'd like to have a collection of 10 bags that I LOVE and no more!


----------



## handbags4life

i know its a large amount but 150 
arhhh lol


----------



## handbags4life

pls post pics i will try 2 l8ter on thanx !!!!!!1


----------



## danabnormalilove

I started collecting bags from September 2005.
At the moment, I've got only 8: 

Luella Gisele XL Pink
LV Ellipse
Fendi Spy Teal
Balenciaga Classique Red
Balenciaga Hobo Olive
Chloe Paddington Chocolate
MJ Quilted Stam Cream
Kooba Sienna Black

But it'll be growing fast..


----------



## handbags4life

yes sounds like a nice collection


----------



## may3545

i believe about 15... it's all scattered about  But my 10 or so prized designers sit well packaged and boxed up in my closets. Yes, closetS. hahaha!


----------



## sndc99

Gosh that's hard but I'm going to say I have 4 kate spades and 2 cole haans and 4 dooney's and about gulp......19 coach not counting my wristlets or other things.  gee I think I have a problem.


----------



## ChaneloChanel

Girls... How many handbags you have in your closet?

I have....... Many many many!! lol


1.) LV Speedy 30 in Fuschia (perf)
2.) LV Pink monogram denim baggy pm
3.)LV monogram speedy 25
4.) LV Monogram Alma
5.) LV mulitcolor Trouville (white)
6.) LV mulitcolor Alma (white)
7.) LV monogram pouchette accessories
8.) LV mono cosmetic pouch
9.) LV Ellipse PM
10.)LV Porte Tresor International (white)
11.) LV porte Tresor International (mono)
12.)LV dog carrier (mono)
13.) Chanel grey knit quilted bag
14.) Chanel navy mesh logo tape baguette
15.)Chanel black check tweed bag
16.) Juciy Couture Clutch (green &pink)
17.) Juciy Couture "bowl bag" ( light blue w/ yellow)
18.) Balenciaga-Small bag (Cornflower)
19.) Balenciaga-Small bag (Black)
20.) Balenciaga-Small bag ( Seafoam)-sold!
21.) Gucci-Hobo bag ( beige/ebony)

----SHOES----
1.) Chanel jeweled black high heels
2.) Marc Jacob high heels (purple vevlet w/ green ribbons on it)
3.) Dior High heels ( Pink and white)
4.) Mukluk Boots ( Chocolate)
5.) Mukluk Boots (Pink)
6.) Jessica Simpson High heels (black)
7.) Manolo Blanik ( Dark Purple Velvet)
8.) Manolo Bahnik Suede Flats (Pink)
9.) Delman Fur High heels (tan)
10.) Louboution high heels ( black)
11.) Steve Madden high heels
12.) Mannnnyyy! Ha!

----Dresses----

1.)Missoni 
2.)Tracy Reese
3.)Gucci 
4.)Chanel


P.S.- I'm thinking about selling one Balenciaga bag in Cornflower. If any of you wanted to buy mine. Email me!


----------



## jayney

Closet ??? 

I turned one of my spare bedrooms into my "purse room."!   Most of my bags are on display as is all my luggage. I wish I could find a way to display all my accessories. Unless everything is out I sometimes forget that I have something.  (Oh what a burden!)  

That said I won't even try to start listing them because then I will either

a. be ashamed at how much money I have spent over the years or

b. decide that there are holes in my collection that need to be filled !


----------



## Swanky

Oooh, not many I'm afraid.  Maybe 5{?}


----------



## H_addict

Just a few!


----------



## H_addict

ChaneloChanel, you should post in Bag Showcase thread! Your collection sounds AMAZING!!!


----------



## ColtsFan86

Quite a few, but I've been buying and selling lately, so I won't take new pictures and get a new count until I'm done selling.  Somewhere around 30 LVs I think, a few Coach bags, and some no-names.


----------



## Irissy

Only a few but it's growing slowly.


----------



## boxyandme

5 bags:
1) LV Mono hudson
2) LV BH
3) LV black MC Alma
4) Chanel Black Cambon Lrg tote w/ black patent cc's
5) Chanel Black grand caviar tote


----------



## sma11cat

i only have very few handbags. but i foresee it growing!
1 coach
1 benetton
1 lacoste bowling bag
1 LV damier pm
4 cara hikosen bags


----------



## Darienlim

None, no handbags. Change the title of this thread. Should be "How many handbags, shoes, and expensive things in you closet?"

Hehe.

D.


----------



## S'Mom

Well.....I'm in the catagory of a few but all well loved -

1 LV vintage 25 Speedy     (was Mom's, now mine, about 25 years old and going strong!)
1 LV Mono Alma
1 LV Mono Bucket  (really bought for my daughter as a gift when she turns 18)
1 Chanel 2.55 Medium Grey Re-issue  
1 Chanel "Cerf" tote
1 Chanel "Bolt" handbag
1 Hermes "Vespa" shoulderbag
Assorted TDF Vintage evening bags (not used much but very well loved)

And that's all ffffolks!......for now......


----------



## cabbit

Marc Jacobs E/W Tere Satchel in Ivory
Marc Jacobs Small Multipocket in Black
Marc Jacobs Small Multipocket in Faded Brick
Marc Jacobs Tere Pouchette in Cream
Marc Jacobs Tere Pouchette in Dusty Plum
Marc Jacobs Tere Pouchette in Marigold
Marc Jacobs Anouk in Periwinkle
M by MJ Denim Rainbow Strap Pouchette

Gucci Studded G Logo Satchel in Black
Gucci Horsebit Flap Front Shoulder Bag in Black
Gucci Jackie O in Black
Gucci Bardot in Cream

Chloe Resin Stud and Matelasse Shoulder bag in Dark Chocolate
Chloe Locking Satchel in Caramel

Jimmy Choo Large Soft Bottomed Satchel in Coral

Lambertson Truex Satchel in Baby Blue and Pale Red Suede

I think that's all.


----------



## evolkatie

Too many, that I don't even want to count.


----------



## bluxcape

I have 17 bags so far... but I have around 50 non-designer bags as well.. they r sitting on my floor though...


----------



## H_addict

*Eye Need You*
*Eye Miss You*
*Graffiti Alma PM*
*Graffiti Alma MM*
*Burberry Pochette*
*Cerises Speedy 25*
*MC Speedy 30*
*MC Alma*
*CB Pochette*
*Panda Pochette*
*Denim Neo Speedy*




*Ellipse PM*
*MC Pochette (white)*
*MC Pochette (black)*
*Papillon 30*
*CHANEL Cambon*
*Epi Speedy 30*




*Petit Noe*
*Fendi Wisteria SPY* 




*Cabas Alto*
*Montsouris GM*


----------



## Gibbs2424

i only have 4 LV items so far -- Damier Chelsea, Damier Saleya PM, Damier Navona, and Epi Speedy 30 in Toledo blue.  LV is a very new habit!  I used to be a Coach girl, and I still am for some items -- like I just bought a white bag for spring at a Coach outlet.  i wouldn't want to spend LV money on something that might not last for years and years!


----------



## kathyrose

When I finally do my bag inventory, I will post the link and probably have a list done for it. I want to keep track of it for insurance purposes in the future.


----------



## evolkatie

Wow, you don't keep them in the dustbags??


----------



## S'Mom

I keep all my handbags in their sleeper bags and the Chanel's not only go into their bags but also into their boxes!  I guess I'm a bit anal.....


----------



## kimmy

one or two


----------



## helenNZ

hehehe, WOW! someone of you have MASSIVE collections.... i can't store my in my closet/wardrobe... they all live under my bed...

1. LV Speedy 30
2. Balenciaga Twiggy Cornfloweer
3. Balenciaga City Black

to arrive home soon...
4. Balenciaga First White
5. Chanel Cambon Bowling bag - Black with white CC's

I hope one day my collection is BIG!!!! so i can roll around with them!!! hehehe!


----------



## kaka

dont have much compared to what i've seen here  amazing collection guys !

1. LV POCHETTE ACCESSORIES
2. LV PAPILLON MONO
3. LV BUCKET MONO
4. LV CHELSEA DAMIER
5. LV SPEEDY 25
6. GUCCI HOBO (BROWN/BEIGE GG LOGO)
7. GUCCI TOTE BAG IN MANDARIN GG LOGO
8. GUCCI TOTE BAG WITH BLUE LINING
9. FENDI TOTE (i dont know the name)
10. PRADA BROWN CANVASS/WHITE LINING TOTE BAG
11. BALLY BLACK TOTE BAG
12. KATE SPADE BLACK TOTE BAG

IM STILL DREAMING OF OWNING A BALENCIAGA


----------



## trixX

I have...

1. LV Mono Alma
2. LV Mono Speedy 25
3. LV Mono Trouville
4. LV Mono Petite Bucket
5. LV Mono Large Noe
6. LV Mono Mini Looping
7. LV Vernis Silver Houston
8. LV Vernis Red Thompson Street
9. Gucci Lilac Bamboo hobo
10. Vintage Gucci Stripe Jackie O
11. Dior Girly Boston
11. Dior Black Ballet
12. Vintage Dior blue mono clutch
13. Vintage Fendi stripe hobo
14. Fendi Fuschia Suede Baguette
15. Fendi Denim Reptile Stone Baguette
16. Fendi Zucca Grey Cashmere Baguette
17. Balenciaga Red City 

--------Am holding out for a vintage Chanel when Im done with being broke-------


----------



## Angelblake

I have about 70 bags of different brands.


----------



## fendigal

Fendi- 19
Chanel- 4
Vintage gucci- 4
Marc Jacobs - 1
Jimmy Choo bag- 1
Bulgari-1
Hermes Kelly- 1
LV (2 papillon, 1 pouchette)
CD 1
Not designer-10 bag/clutches rough estimate


----------



## elle

Not enough.


----------



## LVCRAZED

Here's whats living in my closet...

LV:

1. LV Mono Ellipse PM
2. LV Mono Cite PM
3. LV Mono Vavin PM
4. LV Mono Papillion 26
5. LV Mono Speedy 30
6. LV Mono Ludlow
7. LV Mono iPod Case
8. LV Mono Pochette Accessoires
9. LV White MC Pochette Accessoires
10. LV White MC Speedy 30
11. LV White MC Priscilla
12. LV key/extender (for pochettes)
13. LV The Birth of Modern Luxury Book (haven't got yet...coming in the mail..anyday now)  

COACH:

1. Signature Tote 
2. Hampton's Satchel


----------



## PurseFanatic

Name brand? 1 LV, 2 Dooney and Bourke, 1 Kathy Van Zeeland and then I have 32 from Target and Avon and other places.


----------



## JadoreVuitton

*Louis Vuitton:*

*Mono:* 
Speedy 30 
 Keepall 50
 Keepall 60
 Piano

*Vernis:
* Rose Greene
 Fuchsia Reade PM
 Fuchsia Lexington
 Fuchsia Billfold
 Bronze Reade PM
 Bronze Cles

* Damier:
* Passport Holder
 PTI
 Sarria Horizontal

*CB:*
 Retro in brown/pink
 Cles in brown/pink
 Pochette in pink/pink
 cles in pink/pink

*Cerises:
* Cles
 Speedy 25

* Suhali:
* Blue Le Fabuleux

*MC:
* Black MC Speedy
 Black MC cles

*Panda:*
 Pochette
*
 Graffiti:*
 Pochette in Peach

*Antigua:*
 Cabas GM

*Chanel:*
Cambon Bowling bag pink/black
Cambon Bowling bag black/white

*Fendi:*
Blue baguette (don't know the name - same as Winona Ryder wore in Friends)

*Ferragamo:*
Vintage Bronze bag

Waiting on a white Balenciaga First......


----------



## Virgo

The only designer bags I have is a MJ satchel in true red, a Kooba Sienna in Cognac, a HH Havana in Mulberry and a HH Tokyo in chocolate. Although, I am probably selling the Havana soon and buying a LV. 

For non-designer bags, I have about 8.


----------



## jlinds

About 20.


----------



## ginger

how many bags do you own i have quiet a few i stop counting


----------



## pursemama

I have 46 bags, including my Keepall 55. :shame:  Someone, please tell me, they have more than this!:s


----------



## phoebe_0526

if the non designer bag doesnt count......i have around 23 handbag...

i think i shop too much...especially i am only 21.....

i should stop shopping.  

sometimes i just feel guilty...


----------



## Sunnydqt

If I only count designer bags, I have 7.


----------



## zacorey

4 Balenciaga bags
2 Balenciaga clutches
1 Bulga bag
1 Louis Vuitton bag
2 Louis Vuitton Keepalls
1 Hayden Harnett bag (on the way)

That's All Folks!


----------



## bluxcape

if all bags included, I got over a 100.. if just designer bags.. around 35-40 or so...


----------



## sarahcantiik

30-40


----------



## Eponineslove

83 bags.  2 of them are designer and I'm saving up for my third.


----------



## newaddiction

Only a couple. But I havent even reached 20 years of age yet! Ask me this in a couple of years haha


----------



## seahorseinstripes

OMG.. i don't have a heart to count them.
and they are everywhere in my parent's, bf's and my place...


----------



## the swan

I have only 18


----------



## princessinpink

I have 40 - 50 bags which includes my designer n non designer bags


----------



## chandi

*Never. ENOUGH! *

Cx


----------



## Twisted

^ nice answer. very.. safe.


----------



## Baby Boo

i have about 30-40 i would say


----------



## Bagluvluv

11 bags...and thats my limit so wont be able to have any more unless one of them goes bad...maybe I can run over one with my car one of these days....


----------



## piperlu

I have 20.  I definitely feel like I need to catch up.


----------



## Kat

I've got close to 60 at this point.


----------



## SilkwormImports

Believe it or not, I have well over 200 bags right now. I own an import business and have designers in other countries create bags for me. They are all different and about 75% are handmade silk. I just received 3 shipments so bags are everywhere! What Fun!


----------



## poshposer

423................66 designer.............about 100 vintage.......7 of them Dior.......my PASSION.....I have lots of vintage Dior dresses too!
A couple each  of vintage Cavalli, Bottega, Hermes, Nina Ricci, Balenciaga, Cardin, Pucci Viv Westwood YSL and Gucci
I have been collecting for over 20 years.....they all carefully stored at my dads lock up in Liverpool in the UK.
I use cetain favourites on special occasions. Especially my Silver Dior clutch with bobble clas top......its 50s.....it has one bobble made from crystal and the other from jadeite......its totally Holywood 0ld school glamour
I think I need to photograph them individully though for insurance purposes...
Oh and I have several oriental ones too.....I love and adore them


----------



## Lola

I have 14 designer bags--6 Louis Vuitton, 1 Chanel, 1 Ferragamo, 1 Burberry, and 1 Longchamp, 1 Kate Spade, 3 Coach, ...Sometimes I feel guilty for all the bags I have.    This forum is like AA meetings for me!  (Addicts Anonymous!)


----------



## mycollection

about 44 bags


----------



## chloehandbags

17 designer bags + 1 large coin purse, 2 continental wallets and 1 make-up bag, that I use as clutches!


----------



## chloehandbags

poshposer said:


> 423................66 designer.............about 100 vintage.......7 of them Dior.......my PASSION.....I have lots of vintage Dior dresses too!
> A couple each of vintage Cavalli, Bottega, Hermes, Nina Ricci, Balenciaga, Cardin, Pucci Viv Westwood YSL and Gucci
> I have been collecting for over 20 years.....they all carefully stored at my dads lock up in Liverpool in the UK.
> I use cetain favourites on special occasions. Especially my Silver Dior clutch with bobble clas top......its 50s.....it has one bobble made from crystal and the other from jadeite......its totally Holywood 0ld school glamour
> I think I need to photograph them individully though for insurance purposes...
> Oh and I have several oriental ones too.....I love and adore them


 

Wow!


----------



## kathyrose

How many? Let us not count the ways....LOL. 100 or so maybe but it's mostly kate spades and Coach.


----------



## pointie

I rarely tally it up for fear that the number would shock me, but here goes:

4 balenciagas
3 LV Epis
4 LV Damier
1 LV Vernis
2 fendi
2 MJs
2 Celine
1 Ferragamo
1 Helmut Lang
2 prada
4 Kate Spade
1 Rochas
1 Suarez (Lizard!)
1 Mulberry (Python!)
1 Longchamp (appropriated by my stepdaughter)

It's not as bad as I thought.  off to the MP for more!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I used to have A LOT more, but I have "edited" down my collection in the past year or so to about 17, to try to keep just the ones that I actually use on a regular basis and/or consider timeless classics. I also wanted to eliminate some of the duplicate colors. (In my younger days, I started out with Coach and then Marc Jacobs, but I've gotten rid of all but one of those as my tastes have changed.)

4 Chanel
3 Ferragamo
2 YSL
2 LV
1 Fendi
1 Jimmy Choo
1 Prada
1 Mulberry
1 Marc Jacobs
1 Nancy Gonzalez

There's about 4 or 5 other bags on my "wish list" right now that I'd like to buy to fill in the "holes"--colors, sizes, or styles that I feel I'm lacking.


----------



## darelgirl

i have 23 designer handbags...this is quite a lot since i started my obsession in februrary this year


----------



## disney4us

I have 18 purses, 8 are vintage beaded purses and 10 are designer.  Only 1 is an LV that came from DH.  I am hoping to add another before year is up.


----------



## tnc 727

1 LV speedy 25
1 BALENCIAGA classique
1 kenneth cole
1 Lacoste messenger bag
2 Coach bags (and 1 wristlet) 
1 Kate Spade
2 DB's (and 1 wallet)
(One Coach bag and the kate spade are currently for auction on eBay, send me a message if you are interested!)

...and that's enough on a college girl's budget!


----------



## catcat

About 20, 90% designer.


----------



## ver1982

poshposer said:


> 423................66 designer.............about 100 vintage.......7 of them Dior.......my PASSION.....I have lots of vintage Dior dresses too!
> A couple each of vintage Cavalli, Bottega, Hermes, Nina Ricci, Balenciaga, Cardin, Pucci Viv Westwood YSL and Gucci
> I have been collecting for over 20 years.....they all carefully stored at my dads lock up in Liverpool in the UK.
> I use cetain favourites on special occasions. Especially my Silver Dior clutch with bobble clas top......its 50s.....it has one bobble made from crystal and the other from jadeite......its totally Holywood 0ld school glamour
> I think I need to photograph them individully though for insurance purposes...
> Oh and I have several oriental ones too.....I love and adore them


 
Wow! Never thought such collection can be owned by a normal person, not some movie star or something. So far I have only 14 bags, most non-designer...   I hope it will change soon.
​


----------



## Coach Superfan

Ok, I've only been a member for a week now but I can't help noticing that many of you have extensive bag collections. 


I'm wondering how many bags you own, how often you switch bags, and out of all them what percentage do you actually use frequently? 


...just curious  

I switch bags maybe 3-4 times a week depending on what I'm wearing or where i'm going


----------



## queenmab

But you didn't say how many bags you own?

I've got about 35 everyday bags, I switch about 2x per week.  But I do end up rotating between the same 10 bags or so.  Newer bags come out right away and then I'm back to my old favorites. Larger for the work week & smaller and less traditional for the weekend.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i have many bags & clutches, like 40-50. i'm a bag junkie, while most of them are vintage finds only like 10 are designers.
i changed bags according to my wardrobe that day & occasion.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I have about 20 bags, some designer others not.  Sometimes I change my bag daily, depending on outfit, weather or what I'll be doing.  I don't have a favorite designer as far as handbags go. Each bag in my collection is a different color, texture.


----------



## zeitgeist4

I'm not sure how many bags I have (in the 15 to 20 range though), but I change every day.  So each bag gets used at least once a month, and at most 3 times a month.


----------



## kate79

I have about 20 designer bags and I switch almost every day because I'm obessive about my bag matching my outfit.  But there are probably about 5-10 that get used most often.  The rest are seasonal/evening/etc.


----------



## vanojr9

I have maybe 10 everyday bags and probably another 6-7 going out/evening bags.  I have three that I use every week, another 3 I use every other week, and the rest I use on occasion or seasonally.  A couple of my everyday bags I use specifically in inclement weather (rain, snow), so they get used more rarely.  My going out bags are getting a workout now, but the nicer ones will probably be put away during the summer.


----------



## farah01

I have like probably 10....but i only use my one Coach Tote for daily use.  The other are just used sometimes for parties and stuff.


----------



## annemerrick

I have about 40 bags, and tend to use the same bag for everyday for a few months, and then I change.  My evening bags are used depending on what matches what I am wearing when i go out.  About 10 of my bags are in the U.S., so don't get used at all .  I don't need ANY MORE BAGS...at least for the forseeable future!!


----------



## BagLuver

I have 20-25 bags, and I switch almost everyday.


----------



## Keen

I'm in the minority - I only have six bags! Two are older non-designer and four are Marc Jacobs bags that I've bought within the last year and a half. I use three of the four MJ bags everyday (I switch out every couple of days), the fourth rarely and the two non-designers almost never.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I have about 20, including everything from totes to small clutches.  I have actually paired it down and got rid of a few things that were a little tired or dated.

I change bags almost daily!  I try to take a few extra minutes in the evening when planning my outfit for the day to also select a bag and rotate around so nobody gets too neglected.


----------



## Kimmi

Keen...I have less than you!  I have 5 bags,one evening, one for bad weather and I switch the others depending on my mood but my favorite is the one I use most.  If it counts I have a brown leather backpack for mass transit/day trip with the kids type things, where you''d be hanging onto your bag for dear life etc.


----------



## elongreach

I think I have about 30 bags.  Generally I will change on average once a week.  But sometimes I switch up depending on the urge of using something I have used in a while.


----------



## hlfinn

i have about 25-30. i change depending on my outfit/mood/the weather. i usually have about 2 -4 in rotation then i get tired of them and use some others for a while. but then i'll have an urge to wear one and out it comes.  

then there are some that are evening/going out bags (like my gold coach hobo) that i only wear once in a while but adore!


----------



## Jen Loves LV

I have two large everday bags (speedies) and two small bags (pochettes), if I had anymore I'd stress too much over how much each one gets used. 

I switch them every couple of days, really depends on the weather, like today it was nasty outside, wind and rain, so i carried a pochette so i didn't have to worry about the rain soaking it.


----------



## ashlend

I have 15 bags that I can think of at this moment. 4 are medium sized purses, 2 are big work totes, 1 is a tiny work bag that I take just to lunches and meetings, 5 are wristlets/small evening bags and 3 are casual totes that I only use for the beach or pool.

My most frequently used bags are my 3 work bags, since that's all I need for 5 days of the typical week. One of my big work totes is black and one is camel, so I switch daily as necessary depending on what outfit I'm wearing. I don't always have to switch from the previous day's bag, but if I have to I do. I probably change my work bag 2-3 times a week. 

On the weekends during the day, I use one of my medium sized purses. I almost always use the same one, but of course that depends on my outfit as well. 

In the evening, I usually use my favorite gold wristlet unless it's a super formal occasion, in which case I use one of my fancier evening bags. 

So on the whole, I would say I switch bags at least 5-6 times a week, and only about a third of my collection is really in rotation at any given time -- the other two-thirds are bags I keep around for specific events like beach vacations, formal dinners or just when I get bored, but they probably only get used a few times each per year. 

~Ash


----------



## Coach Superfan

queenmab said:


> But you didn't say how many bags you own?
> 
> I've got about 35 everyday bags, I switch about 2x per week. But I do end up rotating between the same 10 bags or so. Newer bags come out right away and then I'm back to my old favorites. Larger for the work week & smaller and less traditional for the weekend.


 
Haha, yea that's true- I didn't mention how many I have. Out of the bags that I have used within the last 12 months, here's my usage:

Small handbags: 2 Coach, 1 Gucci- less than 5 times a month combined
4 leather clutches for evening/party use in gold, silver, white, black- A couple times a week
Medium: 1 white & beige signature Coach hobo, 1 black Fendi w/ classic F print- A few times weekly each
1 medium/large Coach Soho suede handbag (my most recent purchase last week!)-  A few times per week
1 Coach, 1 Burberry Wristlet: Seldom/less than once per month


----------



## Kat

I have approximately 50 designer bags. I change my bags often. Most times twice a day. As I tell DH, they are all in the rotation!


----------



## gucci fan

**


----------



## gucci fan

I have 11 premium designer bags. I rotate 3 of my gucci's regularly depending on my outfit. If I'm not taking the baby anywhere I carry my LV speedy. I only have 2 clutches so they don't get as much use.  My other bags are either too small or old.


----------



## SweetCaroline86

I say I have about 15 designer bags that get rotated depending on the color of my outfit for the day. During finals right now only that I can stuff everything into for studying.


----------



## willowsmom

I have about 12-13 Coach bags (not including wristlets, etc.), a Cole Hann bag and then a few "no name" bags. I try to rotate my bags so they all get used a bit, though a few I only use on weekends b/c I'm afraid they'll get ruined at work (I teach, so I'm constantly covered in dry-erase marker and pen)!  I do have a couple that are seasonal (have fur) or evening bags, so those obviously only get used when the time/place is right!


----------



## SweetCaroline86

It is good to rotate for what they are needed for like different occasions.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Today I have 11 bags ... 
one is listed on ebay and one is going back to NM this weekend tho...

I try to keep my collection around 10, and there are 3 more I am eyeing, so I will probably have to sell at least one more in the near future 


and I rotate bags a few times a week


----------



## Coach Superfan

queenvictoria2 said:


> I try to keep my collection around 10, and there are 3 more I am eyeing, so I will probably have to sell at least one more in the near future
> 
> 
> and I rotate bags a few times a week


 
Wow I'm impressed at your self control! I dont think I would ever be able to bring myself to sell off bags to buy more but it's actually a great idea to try to recoop some of that $$!


----------



## hypnoticgirl

I have about 50 bags. I like to use my new ones until I get tired of them. I also have some bags that are so inconvienient to use that I never use them at all. Like when they have to be buckled or some weird closure.


----------



## JoannaSweden

I have around 40-45 bags, not all of them are designer though. I switch bags every day, but I guess I use around... 10? of them more than the others.

One of those bags has been used 3 times this week, for instance.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Wow, IDK...about 40, I think...I rotate almost everyday!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I have about 30 bags, I switch them up according to what i'm wearing. Usually when I get a new bag it will be the only bag I carry for about a week or two before I start switching up again


----------



## latinamodel

I don't have a lot of high end designer bags.  But I have a dooney and bourke doodle tassle, a dooney and bourke wristlet,  A coach wristlet and a louis vuitton papillon 26 in mono canvas


----------



## sonya

I don't know how many bags I have, but I have 23 bags with me currently (I have more in my other closets that are not accessible). I switch my bags daily, depending on my outfit. I use certain bags a lot more than others because I have some evening bags that I don't use as often and some current favorites that are preferred to my other bags.


----------



## Compass Rose

I haven't actually counted, but I believe I have at least 15 mid-range bags, i.e., Spade, Biasia, Michael by Michael Kors, Cynthia Rowley, Cole Haan, Kenneth Cole, etc.....and I use every single one of them......every one.  I change out every other day....if not every day.  Love all of them!


----------



## Vicky2007

How many bags you got in total? and What are they? and your most favorite bag?


----------



## krmkjk

3 LV Bags and 6 LV accessories. My current fav. is my Eben Mini Lin Speedy 30!!


----------



## Christine

2 lv, 1 furla, 1 coach, several Kenneth Coles.  Around 8.  Not so many.   I'd better get after it.


----------



## blu_77

quite a lot, about 20 in all

but only 5 designer bags, 3 LV + 1 YSL + 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs

and a mishmash of sisley, roxy, mango, miss sixty, hello kitty and my melody


----------



## blu_77

oops i forgot, my current favorite is my new black YSL Vincennes......


----------



## Vicky2007

blu_77 said:


> oops i forgot, my current favorite is my new black YSL Vincennes......


 
Thank you! You try to answer all questions


----------



## snowtire

i want to answer and join the fun!! but i'll have to go home to make sure first. i don't have that many but still...i'd like to have a count myself, too.


----------



## sarajane

I used to have way more but I've been ruthless and had a clear out so the bags are I have are the ones I love and use.
I have two LV; one Chloe; three Mulberry; one Miu Miu; (one Marc Jacobs - I think this one is on its way to the second hand shop); & one Orla Kiely.


----------



## gee

hmm...currently, 2 vintage dior's, 1 vintage celine, 1 gucci, 1 lv, 1 francesco biasia, 1 tosca blu, 1 longchamp, 1 anna corinna, 1 coach. 

i also have a bunch of other non-designer bags.


----------



## MarieG

2 Balenciagas (3rd one is on its way), 1 LV, 1 Gucci, 1 Dior, 4 Coach, 1 Cellini and 1 Desmo.
=11 in total:shame:

My current favourite is my Balenciaga City closely followed by my Balenciaga First- I have the feeling that my Balenciaga Purse will be up there, too


----------



## laloki

Monogram Speedy 25
Monogram Speedy 50
Multicolore Speedy 30
Monogram Trouville
Denim Pleaty
Chloe Paddington - black
Balenciaga - Taupe
Balenciaga - Black
8 Oroton bags + 1 Oroton Briefcase


----------



## snowtire

i'm going to try to list all my bags even though i am traveling overseas on business and cannot count them one by one at home. this is a good and exciting way to refresh my own memory...hehe

in reverse chronological order of acquisition date:

Celine Bittersweet Large in Gunmetal
Begeren Moorea Tote in Shamrock
Ellen Tracy Lambskin Tote in Brown
Marc by Marc Jacobs Wham Tote in Dumbo (Brown)
Andrea Brueckner Medium Saddle Bag in Brown
Moni Moni Splendor in Cappuccino
Chloe Patsy Lamskin Bowler (Square) Bag in Ecureil (Caramel-ish)
LV Monogram Canvas Trouville
Gucci Logo Shopper Tote (horizontal style) with brown trim
LeSportsac L.A.M.B Large Tote in White
Aigner Plaid Satchel in Black/White
Prada Messenger Bag in Grey
Prada Sports Small Hobo in Black
Prada Patent Satchel in Pale Blue/Grey
LV Monogram Canvas Musette Tango
Gucci Small Satchel in Metallic Silver

and i have a few non-branded totes for throwing around.

err, you can see that the first 5 bags are all kind of recent models...that i've bought since i joined the TPF!! lol...there are just wayyyy too much great information and deals listed on this site!

and so far out of my collection the most favorite item i must say is the Ellen Tracy Lambskin Tote...it is sooo soft to the touch and so very spacious and expandable. great value for the money!

my all time favorite bag has got to be something by Bottega Veneta, that i am yet to acquire. definitely going to get one soon this year!! 

WHEW, this was a lotta fun...thanks for posting this thread!


----------



## HeatherMarie18

10 Louis Vuitton
4 Coach
2 Fendi
1 Burberry
1 Balenciaga 
1 Marc Jacobs
1 Prada

= 20 bags  (plus various wallets, cles, accesories...)

Too hard to pick a favorite! At the moment I am loving my Ice Blue Balenciaga First


----------



## sndc99

I have somewhere around 36 and my favorite would have to be my new LV.


----------



## JADA

I am the proud owner of a few bags.

Gucci -4 bags
Chanel- 1  bags Cambon Ligne- Large Tote Black with white CC.
Fendi- 3 bags which includes my SPY BAG (got 2 love it)
LV- 8 bags In order of purchase: Noe, Large Bucket, Mini Looping, Houston, Pochette, Montsouris, Papillon 30, Speedy 30.  All LV's are monogram canvas except for the Houston which is vermis.  I know a little obsessed with LV.  
Marc Jacobs and good old Green Luella.
YSL- 1 bag

My favorite back out of all is my Speedy!!!


----------



## twilight_sky

I just started to but designer bags last year, so i do not own that many.  But i have my eye on quite a few.
I bought a Burberry Prorsum as my first bag.
II recently bought a Coach for casual use.
But my favorite bag i own is my Burberry Manor.  
So i have three, but I plan on purchasing a Miu Miu soon for Summer.


----------



## BagLuver

I have about 25 bags. 

3 LV
1 Chanel
2 MJ
2 Prada
2 Gucci
1 Fendi
1 Kooba
2 Coach 
1 Kate Spade
1 Cole Haan
1 Michael Kors
2 BCBG
1 Kenneth Cole NY
1 Ralph Lauren
and a few other random bags.

I think my favorite right now is my Saleya MM.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I'm down to 9. Just sold all the rest on Ebay. Still have one more to sellso it will be down to 8 soon. As you can see most of the ones I have left are evening bags. Down to only 3 everyday bags...

Botkier Medium Bianca in Denim (Teal)
Botkier Bianca Clutch in Denim (Teal)
Coach satchel in black
Coach satchel in brown
Betsey Johnson beaded evening bag in black
Banana Republic wristlet in camel
Coach Wristlet in black
Jessica McClintock evening bag in black
Isaac Mizrahi for Target evening bag in black

My favorites are the Botkier for the unusual color and the betsey johnson for it uniqueness.


----------



## maryg1

2 Furla
3 Coccinelle
1 Burberry
1 Dior
1 Alviero Martini
some other non designer...my favourite is a small custom-made handbag with pics of a village in Cinque Terre, you can see it in my bag showcase


----------



## boudoir

I have 11 bags... didn't think I had so many!
4 are vintage Levis and never used.
2 are strictly for work (1 Longchamp, 1 Pourchet) and were bought by my Mother.
So really I have only 5 "for me"
1 Coach (not used because it's beige suede!)
1 Karine dupont
1 MJ Stam
1 mulberry Phoebe
1 Vanessa Bruno 

My fave is the Phoebe but the MJ is the new addition to the family and I already love it!!

See my showcase in my sig if you want pics!


----------



## kathyrose

At least 90. That's mostly Coach and kate spade. I have a couple more no name ones.


----------



## Neptune

I have 3 LV bags..
   Mono Speedy 30
   Mono Petit Noé
   Popincourt

2 Coach bags plus some accessories, 2 Dooney & Bourke bags, 1 Ralph Lauren bag, 1 Fossil bag

The few other bags I have are off brand. I got rid of a lot of my no name / cheaper bags once I got my LV's, but I kept a few I still think are cute.


----------



## anghelq

I have 15 LV purses (not including accessories and wallets)
2 Gucci
1 Chanel
1 Dior
3 Coach 


My favorite one is the epi saint jacques in black.


----------



## helpl!!! slush

2 botkier's
6 coach *and then a whole bunch of accessories       
1 charles david
1 trussardi 
1 un apres midi de chien 
1 anna corinna
1 kate spade
1 louis vuitton *and one accessory
1 marc by Marc Jacobs
2 kooba
1 gustto
1 burberry
*and one prada wallet  but i wont count that in the bag count!! 
SO TOTAL is: 19 
yay

P.S. LOVE THE WAY EVERYONES COLLECTIONS SOUND! yuM!


----------



## BabyK

4 Lv
5 Gucci
2 Bulga
3 Botkier
2 Kooba
4 Coach
1 Bergeren
1 Allison Burns
1 Gustto

Total: 23
I counted that off the top of my head.  I hope I got it right.  I have a feeling I might have left out a bag or 2.  I do have no-name fun bags too which I carry maybe on vacations.


----------



## Lisasbags

not enough!


----------



## Cal

I sold most of my Balenciagas as I'm saving for a Birkin.  Here's my current collection:

2 Chanels
1 Balanciaga
1 Gucci
1 LV Wapity
1 Coach (which I never use)

Total of 6.


----------



## flyvetjo

I don't have many bags compared to the rest of you!!!

2 mulberries (Annie and Antony)
2 radleys
3 suede bags ( handmade in scotland by caroline Marr  Leather Bags Handmade by Cuero )

Grand total of 7 !!!


----------



## Shari

Deux.

LV moka epi Alma and Chanel taupe mademoiselle clutch.

They are both my favourites!


----------



## luvbags3

I have 33 total Handbags

3 Chanel
1 Chloe
1 Burberry
7 LV
2 Fendi
2 BCBG Max
2 Michael Kors
1 Calvin Klein
1 Coach
1 Bulga
1 Bottega 
1 Gucci
1 Rafe
1 Maxx New York
2 nine west
1 Bebe
1 Prada
4 - unknown that I liked

Don't have a favorite love them all, but if I had to just keep one it would be my black Chanel


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I really don't have many bags.


  Let's see:

Hermes:7
Louis Vuitton:5
Marc Jacobs:1
Coach: 3
Balenciaga:1
Dooney:2
Fendi:1
Chanel:2
So that's 22 bags.


----------



## photoobsessive

oh no. i refuse to take part it this.
if i UTTER the number, i might have to go on a ban.
No, I cannot do this.
this is not really happening.
But, i will say that i have the majority of everything LTD ED that Coach ever put out. as a matter of fact, i have the vast majority of everything Coach from 03-05 and some 06. about 10 LV's.


----------



## katync

cannot count. about 3 mover-size boxes, and a whole shelf of a regular walk-in closet stacked twice (on top of each other)...need to get rid of some...

LV bucket is a favorite, along with a coach tote.


----------



## Miss Audrey H

Two: Mono LV Alma and Black Balenciaga City.


----------



## pursegrl12

1 LV 
1 Gerard Darel
1 Bulga
1 Isabella Fiore
1 Coach
10 other non-designer

so about 15! that's not so many     NEED MORE!


----------



## sammydoll

TONS but as for designer--

Marc Jacobs large Oatmeal Multipocket
Marc Jacobs large black patent bowler
Marc Jacobs black Zip Clutch
Balenciaga Rouge Vif City
Balenciaga Vert D'eau City
Balenciaga Anthracite First (on it's way to me now!)
Coach all leather winterwhite shoulder bag (my first designer bag..)
Tokidoki tote (Mamma i think?)
Michael by Michael Kors tan leather shoulder pochette 
Juicy Couture pink Daydreamer 

Hoping to get a black MC LV Wapity sometime in the next couple of months.. other than that not sure what's in my future


----------



## beljwl

1 LV
1 Burberry
6 Gucci
15 Coach
2 D & B (from a VERY long time ago)


----------



## kcd1695

Fun!  

I have, at least according to my husband, a completely unnecessary number of bags.

I have a good 10 or so that get rotated in and out.  The one I carry most frequently is my gryson skye, although my balenciaga city might start being my go to bag


----------



## beljwl

kcd1695 said:


> Fun!
> 
> I have, at least according to my husband, a completely unnecessary number of bags.


 

My DH is the opposite he is always trying to convince me to buy more. 

1 LV
1 Burberry
6 Gucci
15 Coach
2 D & B (from a VERY long time ago)


----------



## JNH14

So many that I am evacuating my closet...it's smokin'!


----------



## Laria

A Lot!  I don't even know where some of them are.  I got my first designer bag at 12 and I have a ton of both designer and non-designer bags.


----------



## dreamz905

i have a ton .. but just the designer ones..
Chanel Coco Cabas in khaki
Chanel Luxury Bowler
Chanel Classic Flap in Black Lambskin
Chanel Classic Flap in White Caviar
Chloe Edith
Chloe Paddington
YSL Muse
YSL Double Bag
Balenciaga hobo
Jimmy Choo Ramona
4 or 5 guccis
Luella gisele
LV black epi soufflot
1 old prada
1 Lauren Merkin clutch
2 tods

i guess that's enough heheh .. my faves are definitely the chanels


----------



## LVobsessed415

estimate of the bags I can think of off the top of my head.
LV-30 including luggage
LV accessories 5
Gucci 5
Dior 2
Burberry 1
Coach 3
Prada 2
Misc brands 6
Chanel 3


----------



## etagaya

Hmmm, I used to have more, but my new mantra is that I'd rather have less (but more beautiful) items, than many that I don't absolutely LOVE and that don't get used as much as they deserve.   

My count:
Balenciaga First
Balenciaga Day
Chanel Cloudy Bundle
Coach hobo
LV Cabas Piano
LV Pochette Accessoires
Lancel Weekender
Lancel Bowling Bag
Marc by Marc Jacobs red bag
Marc by Marc canvas bag
Marc by Marc Jacobs denim bag
Pucci cord hobo
Ted Baker shoulder bag
Tod's Kate Bauletto Piccola
Tokidoki Luna gym bag

...so 15! Lately, I've been obsessed with my Bbag first and my Chanel tote!


----------



## Jadore

4 COACH bags 
2 COACH Wallets
5 LV's
1 JUICY
7 RANDOM BAGS
19  bags..oh my!


----------



## BabyK

BabyK said:


> 4 Lv
> 5 Gucci
> 2 Bulga
> 3 Botkier
> 2 Kooba
> 4 Coach
> 1 Bergeren
> 1 Allison Burns
> 1 Gustto
> 
> Total: 23
> I counted that off the top of my head. I hope I got it right. I have a feeling I might have left out a bag or 2. I do have no-name fun bags too which I carry maybe on vacations.


 
I did forget one.  1 Dooney.  So total is 24.


----------



## luvbags3

luvbags3 said:


> I have 33 total Handbags
> 
> 3 Chanel
> 1 Chloe
> 1 Burberry
> 7 LV
> 2 Fendi
> 2 BCBG Max
> 2 Michael Kors
> 1 Calvin Klein
> 1 Coach
> 1 Bulga
> 1 Bottega
> 1 Gucci
> 1 Rafe
> 1 Maxx New York
> 2 nine west
> 1 Bebe
> 1 Prada
> 4 - unknown that I liked
> 
> Don't have a favorite love them all, but if I had to just keep one it would be my black Chanel


 
OMG I also forgot my dooney so 34 total, it was hidden behind my chloe
Thanks for reminding me BabyK


----------



## joolluver

My collection:
Bcbg patent leather red bag
Brahmin Reagan
Claudia Firenze suede purple bag
Coach Hobo
Cole haan blue tote
Cole haan green village tote
Dior rasta saddle bag
Dooney Bourke nile collection 
Dooney Bourke all weather leather
Fendi chef 
Fendi spy honey
Fendi spy grey (on its way!)
Fendi baby spy black
Gucci pouchette
Gucci Jackie O
Hand maid red hobo canvas and leather bag
Hand maid green leather bag
LV Mini logo Beige
Nicole Miller pink bowler
And 13 other non designer bags

My favorites at the moment are my fendi baby spy and honey spy


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh boy...since I joined tPF last May it's been pretty hard on the wallet but OH so much fun  

5 LVs
3 Coach handbags
1 Fendi
4 Isabella Fiore
a few 'retro' nylon Pradas and a patent leather one
misc cool stuff such as BCBG, Juicy Couture, Betsey Johnson, Moschino, Stuart Weitzman

smaller stuff:
4 Coach wristlets
2 LV pochettes
1 Chloe clutch
1 Rodo evening bag

So I guess i'm pushing 25 bags total at least plus the smaller stuff.  Favorite?  Too hard to decide...I rotate my bags nearly every single day


----------



## Tanja

I have
1 Chanel: grey Reissue
1 BV: chocolate ball bag and I'm waiting for my 2nd: braided handle tote in white but there's something wrong with production as I already gave back the 2nd bag
3 Balenciagas
1 Kooba
1 LV
On Monday I'll pick up my 2nd Chanel classic flap in lambskin in 226 and that'll be it as I already have problems in using them all.


----------



## sharbear508

OMG...best NOT to think about it...sorry... :shame:


----------



## poestar

Not many at all! the bag world is a new one for me, so here's what i've got. no designers here... yet  

let's see~
Coach hamptons satchel 
Bells & Whistle clutch 
2 Sak drawstrings 
DKNY hobo
Puma mini bowler
Triple5 Soul utility 
Nike sack
some Japanese brand military style messenger
Kenneth Cole shoulder bag
Kenneth Cole mini wristlet type thing
Andrea Brueckner med saddle (new!)

Brands I admire and and am saving for in my next lifetime: Balenciaga (I  Spain) and Chanel (no need to state reasons here!).


----------



## sonya

I don't know.

I'm sure I'm missing a few from this list. This is a list of only the handbags in my current closet (minus the two other closets I have in two other cities):

2 Bottega Veneta
1 Valentino
1 Stella McCartney
1 Gucci
2 Prada
3 Marc Jacobs
1 Lanvin
1 Luella
1 vintage Whiting & Davis
1 Christian Dior
3 Miu Miu
2 Balenciaga

Can't remember the rest. There are a couple other clutches and totes.


----------



## bling-nut

_I have 10_

_1 prada_
_1 coach_
_8 LV-mandara pm in black epi_
_      -mono speedy 25_
_      -theda gm in black mc_
_      -audra in white mc_
_      -aurelia mm in black mc_
_      -lodge pm in white mc_
_      -batignoles horizontal in mono_
_      -speedy 30 in black mc_

_and 1 coach wallet. I had many other LV's but sold them to get the ones I have now. I am really looking forward to seeing what LV will come out with next in the multicolor line. I'm itching for something new in white mc._


----------



## Dancing Nancies

Only 4 bags in total! D:

2 Dooney & Bourke
1 Ugg
1 Tokidoki

I just started collecting two years ago~


----------



## Cherry44

1 LV
   1 Burberry
   1 Fendi
   1 YSL muse
   1 Emilio Pucci
   1 Cole Haan
   3 Coach
   4 Kenneth Cole NYC
   1 T.Hilfiger
   And more 9 bags including Liz Claiborne, Franchi, N.West, Benetton etc... 

   Total: 23 bags 
   My favourite  right now- my brand new YSL Muse!


----------



## Cudaswifey

I have about 10 LV's with  5 matching wallets, 1 coach, 1 chloe, 3 Gucci and 1 matching wallet, 3 Prada and matching wallet and 9 chanels.

My fav is the limited LV my bf bought me last year for Vday.  Sad... I dont even know the name of this one.  Can anyone identify my bag for me?


----------



## iqaganda

Cudaswifey said:


>


 
I think this is a speedy Mini Lin in White! I forgot what's the exact name for this one.

Me? hmmm..


7 Chanels
1 LV
1 Luella

and loads (I think around 20..?!) of non-5 star signatured brands (MNG, Guess, Nine West, Tommy, etc.)


----------



## brandedlover

I believe more than 50.  Mostly are chanels.  Others are prada, dior, fendi, lv, juicy, lulu guinness, celine, bally, furla, moschino, karl lagerfeld, nina ricci, ysl, gucci, biasia, ferragamo... I think that's all.  And, my fave at the moment is my celine boggie.


----------



## winternight

1 Prada tote
1 Coach backpack 
5 Guccis - 1 Vintage Gucci, 2 Gucci evening bags, and 2 Gucci daytime bags
1 Kooba clutch
1 Betsey Johnson clutch (might ebay this)
1 vintage feathered clutch
1 leather and horn hobo - bought from a designer overseas
So that's 11 total.


----------



## vastare

I have 
LV cabas piano with matching porte tressor
Fendi  Spy with matching long bill wallet 
Tods Black Grande Micky with matching wallet
Gucci Abbey platinum hobo with matching wallet
Several Ltd Edition Coach
Franceso Biasia In the moment hobo with matching wallet
Betsey Johnson Lucky Charms hobo with matching wallet
In total I have 10-12 sets. 
Planning to sdd Chole to my list


----------



## NYCBelle

Well let's see...hmm...

1 small Dior saddle
1 small Prada messenger in dark blue
2 Fendis
1 Gucci tote
1 Gucci wristlet
1 LV Speedy 25

7....I want more!


----------



## Vicky2007

OK....I am the one who posted this thread but I didn't stated mine yet. I am trying to think of what I got .......

I have no knowledges about Gucci model so I have 9 Gucci bags together (some are with me and some I left them in my country)

I also have no idea about Prada models  . I have 3 Prada bags.

Chanel:

Got 4 Chanel bags from sport line ( 1 Backpack, 1 Flap, 1 Cross-shoulder bag and another shoulder bag )

3 Chanel canvas bag from Traveller line

1 Black tote bag from cruise collection ( my most lovely Chanel bag )

2 Cambon bag (pochette and medium tote)

1 Baby Cabas in white.

1 Bottaga Veneta.

4 Anya Hinmarch bags.

4 Moschino bags

5 Pinko bags

I think I have 9 LVs ( Cerises Bucket, Antigua PM, Baggy PM, MC speedy in white, MC pochette in Black, Panda Pochette, Mini lin speedy, Azur speedy, Petit Noe)

Just one Dior bag.

2 Fendi bags.

1 Longchamp

and loads of le-sportsac, Diesel and Kipling bags.  

I never really count my bags and still don't know how many I have got in total :blink: !!

I'm always crazy about wallets, bags, earrings and watches.


----------



## miraco11

Interesting topic...umm...I never realli thought how much bag I have ...Maybe is time to do so....

3 Coach (Waist Pouch, Medium tote, shoulder bag)
3 Chanel (E/W, Chanel Cambon Bowling bag, Cotton Club pouchette)
1 Chloe (White Paddington)
10 LV (Mini Mono Noe, Speedy 30, Ribera Mini, Vernis Bedford, Mono messenger bag, Damier Saleya, Neo Denim Speedy,Vernis Lexington,Vernis Roxbury Drive, Epi speedy 25)
2 Gucci (medium tote, large tote)
1 Juicy Bag
= 20 bags  

My love ones are my new cotton club pouchette ...looking forward to buy the tote as well


----------



## LuvsLV

i have over a hundred designer bags :shame:  i think i'm sick!  

pics here: Yahoo! Photos - bags bags bags!

and i have 3 more not in the album (cerises sac plat, multicolore speedy, and a gucci 85th anniversary medium boston)


----------



## NYCBelle

LuvsLV said:


> i have over a hundred designer bags :shame: i think i'm sick!
> 
> pics here: Yahoo! Photos - bags bags bags!
> 
> and i have 3 more not in the album (cerises sac plat, multicolore speedy, and a gucci 85th anniversary medium boston)


 
  YOWZAS!!!


----------



## Vicky2007

LuvsLV said:


> i have over a hundred designer bags :shame: i think i'm sick!
> 
> pics here: Yahoo! Photos - bags bags bags!
> 
> and i have 3 more not in the album (cerises sac plat, multicolore speedy, and a gucci 85th anniversary medium boston)


 
LOVE YOUR MJ VERUKA BAG !! I need to have one but couldn't find any here in London :shame:


----------



## LuvsLV

thanks vicky! awww im sure you'll find one! we also dont have marc jacobs here and i had to ask my sis to buy it for me in the u.s....   i'd suggest you check the material first... i was kinda disappointed with the material. it looks really cute tho =)


----------



## scholastican

LuvsLV said:


> i have over a hundred designer bags :shame: i think i'm sick!
> 
> pics here: Yahoo! Photos - bags bags bags!
> 
> and i have 3 more not in the album (cerises sac plat, multicolore speedy, and a gucci 85th anniversary medium boston)


 
OMG, you could totally start a hanbag boutique on your own!  

I've been madly spring-cleaning closets in my house and have, in turn, streamlined my handbag collection. Here's what's current:

*5 Longchamp*(all Les Pliages M,L,EXT blk totes, blk hobo/messenger, white/gold XXL open square tote for the beach or farmer's market-I didn't include my 2 red madison suitcases)
*4 LV mono*(musette, boite flacons, carryall, alize 24 heures)
*4 Prada*(2 nylon messenger, 1 nylon tote, 1 suede mini clutch)
*4 Celine*(1 pearl large bittersweet, 1 black bombay boogie, 1 brown leather messenger, 1 gold choquette clutch)
*1 Tods*(red box calf city bag)
*1 Gucci*(straw w/ off-white leather trim+gold horse-bit buckles)
*1 Pucci*(north south canvas handbag with fuschia leather handles)
*1 Lambertson Truex*(zebra print calf hair clutch)
*1 Marc Jacobs*(white stella)

I am seriously considering selling my Celine bombay boogie, Prada clutch, Tod's city, and MJ stella so I can fund another Celine bittersweet. I just got my pearl one yesterday and I am so in love with it!


----------



## Vicky2007

LuvsLV said:


> thanks vicky! awww im sure you'll find one! we also dont have marc jacobs here and i had to ask my sis to buy it for me in the u.s....  i'd suggest you check the material first... i was kinda disappointed with the material. it looks really cute tho =)


 
Thanks for your info


----------



## [vogue]

1 Prada bag
1 Issey Miyake
1 Calvin Klein

1 Louis Vuitton Damier 6-Card Billfold
1 Small Prada pouch (for cards + coins)
1 Large Prada pouch (for pencil case)

My favourite is the Prada bag, followed by the issey miyake.


----------



## kalodie1

Oh my...I guess I will just list by designer and quantity:  1 Chanel Jumbo, 1 Hermes duffle, 1 Celine Boogie in olive, 7 Prada, 1 Gucci (vintage), 1 Marc Jacobs, 2 LV Deauville and papillion, 1 Ralph Lauren collection croco clutch...I think that is it  (for now)...to be continued...


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Well, I'm 54, so over the years I have accumulated, um, quite a few, and they run the gamut. All kinds, including, yes, some famous names, for those who are easily impressed.  

I'm glad you asked this question, I hope that it will Inspire me to include more handbags in the Blessing Bags of clothing that I fill up and donate to a small organization in my community that helps women who are liberating themselves from abusive situations.

I don't know why, but I don't put a lot of bags in those Blessing Bags. I have bags that I haven't used at all for years, including some I don't even like very much, so I'm unlikely to ever use them, because I have so many that I DO like.  

While I can't afford expensive bags, and to tell the truth, even if I were rich as Oprah, I would still not want to pay so much for one bag, I would just get more inexpensive ones whose "look" I like!

The only exception would be my beloved one of a kind, hand embroidered bags from here and there around the world. If I were rich, I would gladly pay the artist very handsomely!

I really enjoy having a lot of bags, and deciding which bag looks best with which outfit, even if the "outfit" consists of a simple knit top and jeans. Which it usually does.

Yes, I'm evading the question. I know. You're waiting for a number, and you haven't got all day. I usually keep about 12 or 15 in the larger circle of current rotation, and 6 or so of those will enjoy, at any given time, VIP Preferred and Frequent rotation.

Right. That's not what you asked. You asked how many as in total. All of them.  

The truth is, I don't really know exactly how many I have. OK. A lot.

But I intend to have a lot less, and empower many of them (not evening bags, though. I just can't seem to let go of a single evening bag. Maybe one day) to go out into the world and touch other lives, and bless somebody.


----------



## JuiceBox

I think it's probably reached 60. They aren't all designer ones though


----------



## PinkPudding

Honestly I cant count my bags..there are a lot!LOL..
but just a few are designer bags;p

um..i got
2 Chanel
1 LV
1 Chloe
1 Dior
1 Gucci
1 Bulga
1 Juicy
1 DKNY
1 Anna Sui

I think that's all I can remember..hehe..
still craving for balenciaga and prada to complete my collection..an adding more chanel, of course;p

i got a few wallets and little things from :
Chanel, YSL, Juicy, Burberry, LV, Coach, Marc Jacobs, D&G, Versace, Emporio Armani, Bulgari, Issey Miyaki, Anna Sui, Escada..


----------



## PinkPudding

LuvsLV said:


> i have over a hundred designer bags :shame:  i think i'm sick!
> 
> pics here: Yahoo! Photos - bags bags bags!
> 
> and i have 3 more not in the album (cerises sac plat, multicolore speedy, and a gucci 85th anniversary medium boston)



OMG!u have a lot!!!


----------



## caxe

Designer bags:  6
Non-designer/Inexpensive bags:  over 80

I've only been on The Purse Forum for a week, and already I've stopped shopping for Dooney and Bourke.  LOL.  My goal is to acquire more adult, professional looking designer bags, but I'll NEVER part with ANY of my existing bags, because variety is the spice of life! And as  I never carry any one bag that frequently, these bags will probably last forever.  However, I'll continue to buy all non-designer bags that I like, too...because I just like bags.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

43!!!! (It's in my signature...) That's not counting my Coach, Fiore, Kate Spade, and other cheaper bags which I own about 15 all together.


----------



## ladysalesrep195

Gee, let me think.

I have 6 Koobas, 1 Gustto, 4 quilted totes like Vera for the beach and 8 assorted cheapo bags. 

That is more than enough to suit my taste. I am down to buying one bag this coming Fall and that is it.


----------



## FijiBuni

I have a bunch but for the expensive ones and "name brand" I have :
1 Chloe
1 Gucci
1 LV
3 Coach
1 Bulga


----------



## rin

3 Marc Jacobs
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs
2 Miu Miu
1 Fendi
1 John Galliano (Newspaper print  )
1 Christian Louboutin
---------------------------------------
9 Total + 1 B Fendi wallet, and 1 Gucci agenda book

I can't decide on ONE favorite, but I love my Marc Jacobs Stella, and my Galliano newspaper pochette.


----------



## bagaddict503

I have 18 bags total : 6 LV, 3 prada, 2 gucci, 2 fendi, 2 burberry and 1 each from tods, chanel, balenciaga, hermes bags and 12 accessories from LV, prada and burberry

plus a few non-branded bags 

My current favorite is the baby spy


----------



## Becca4277

Holy crap!  I feel like an addict having to face her addiction!   

Balenciagas = 6

Coach = 7

Louis Vuitton = 7 (this includes a Keepall 55)

Furla = 1

The "Sak" = 2

Vera Bradley (backsacks and beach bag) = 4

Prada = 1

Franco Biasia = 1

Chloe = 1

Non Designer = 3

*Grand Total = 33*

Right now my favorites are tied: it is between my Coach Legacy Mandy and my Bordeaux City (with my ink Twiggy coming up strony to push # the bordeaux to third  ).

This does not include cles's, wallets, etc.  I really need to think about downsizing my collection.


----------



## luvmygirls0

I have over 100 bags but most are diaper bags in the $50-100 range. My designer bag collection makes up only about 1/3 of them or less.


----------



## melissa06

bags:
7 Coach, 2 Louis Vuitton, 2 Kate Spade, 1 Juicy Couture, 1 Marc Jacobs

accessories:
Coach: 1 wristlet, 2 card cases, 1 wallet
Louis Vuitton: 1 mono  cles
Kate Spade: 1 wallet

then I have a lot of clutches from places like Express, Banana Republic, Gap, etc.


----------



## pursecollector

i dont know exactly how many i have...

2 LV's and 3 cosmetic bags by LV
3 Luella
2 Prada
2 Miu Miu
1 Tosca Blu
1 Fendi
1 Bridget Shuster
1 Burberry
And a bunch of lesser quality brands like Guess, BCBG...

I think I have more designer shoes in my closet.

I need more bags...


----------



## sammydoll

My bags that could be considered "designer" (because otherwise this list would be miles long)

Coach off-white little leather shoulder bag
Juicy Couture Pink Daydreamer
Michael by Michael Kors small camel shoulder bag
L.A.M.B. for lesportsac leopard weekender type bag
Tokidoki shoulder bag
Marc Jacobs Large Multipocket in Oatmeal
Marc Jacobs Large Black Patent Bowler
Marc Jacobs Black Zip Clutch
Balenciaga Rouge Vif City
Balenciaga Vert D'eau City
Balenciaga Anthracite First

On the way..
Balenciaga Magenta Limited Edition City w/Gold GH
and eventually..
Balenciaga Jaune Day.

Also soon to get a Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Keepall 50 and mini accessories pouch.


----------



## ConfusedDaisy

I have about 40 bags but only about 1/2 are designer.
I have about 6-10 coach bags, 2 LV's, 2 Fendi's, 1 MJ and a Bal.


----------



## ConfusedDaisy

Oh... forgot to add my fav: My Bal City


----------



## ZoeyZoo

Right now I have 8 bags:

4 Coach bags (1 is a wristlet),
1 Botkier Bianca
1 Banana Republic wristle
1 Betsey Johnson evening bag
1 Ann Taylor patent leather clutch

I just ordered several from the Saks and NM sales so soon I'll have a Tods, a MBMJ, and a Chloe.

Right now my Botkier is my favorite. I love the color and the leather on the bag. I still haven't seen anyone with a Botkier bag around here and get compliments and questions from people about it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Ok, here goes:

16 Coach (after I returned 2!)
2 Koobas (Paige and Lena)
1 Gustto Baca
3 Hayden Harnett (Triple Strap, Nico, and Nomade)
3 Kale (Tate, Palmer, Palmer II)
1 Charles David
1 Balenciaga
1 The Sak
3 Banana Republic
1 B. Majowsky
7 Cole Haan
and tons of clutches, wristlets, and no name bags.  Wow...maybe my husband has a point?????


----------



## arkouneo

Sixteen Coach bags?  Insane.

I've got one Coach bag, one Tokidoki, and two Guess bags.


----------



## shay86

I have about 60 bags but only about 10-15 of them are designer


----------



## gucci fan

17 total
1 chanel (cotton club tote in bronze)
6 Gucci's (Large chain hobo in black, horsebit clutch, abbey d ring tote in blue w/red trim, bouvier hobo in cream with bronze and gold stipe, pelham single strap in brown, brown jolicoeur with white trim)
5 LV's (mono bucket, speedy 30, mono pochette, black epi pouchette, tressor wallet mono.)
2 marc jacobs (black hobo, teal selma large)
2 fendi's (tan hobo, black mama)
1prada 

I don't have one favorite.  Love my chanel, all my gucci's and my LV speedy and wallet.  Also love my MJ selma.  I guess that is why I have so many handbags.  I just can't choose.


----------



## foxiyellow

Yay!  I like this post.  

I have:

Handbags:

1 Marc by Marc Jacobs Softy Max in Tea Leaf
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Bowler/Moss
3 Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Bowler/Black
4 Marc by Marc Jacobs Softy Tote in Starry Silver
5 Marc by Marc Jacobs Softy Faridah Hobo in Chicory
6 Marc by Marc Jacobs Softy Tote in Carbon Blue
7 Marc by Marc Jacobs carryall satchel in Navy Blue
8 Betsey Johnson Kisslock Hobo in Black
9 Betsey Johnson Buckle-Up Satchel in Luggage Brown
10 Betsey Johnson Buckle-Up Satchel in Blush
11 Betsey Johnson Vintage Hobo in Black
12 Betsey Johnson Vintage Hobo in Brown
13 Betsey Johnson Hippie Hobo in Salmon 
14 Francesco Biasia Hot Pink Croc Satchel
15 Kenneth Cole NY Jet Stream Hobo in Black
16 Kenneth Cole NY Jet Stream Hobo in Dark Brown
17 Kenneth Cole NY Hudson Rivet Hobo in Black
18 Sherry Wolf Revolution in Black w/ precious stones

Wallets/Wristlets/Clutches

19 Marc by Marc Jacobs wristlet in Sunny Yellow
20 Betsey Johnson Vintage Clutch Wallet in Brown
21 Betsey Johnson Vintage Clutch Wallet in Black
22 Kate Spade Continental Wallet in Pink
23 Lovcat Pink Croc Sparkle Wallet
24 Kenneth Cole NY Zip-Around Wallet in Black
25 Kenneth Cole NY Zip-Around Wallet in Camel (small)


And thats it!  (for now...) 

I think I need to stop this insanity.

I also think I need more variety =P


----------



## absolutanne

I have 14 in total... not very many, because I tend to choose my pieces after alot of thought and deliberation..

*CHANEL*
Coral pink Lambskin E/W flap w/ light gold hardware
225 Bordeaux Reissue
225 Dark Silver Reissue
Beige Caviar Medium Flap w/ gold hardware
Black Ultimate Soft
Dark Chocolate Vintage Ligne Tote
Black Diamond Shine Flap
Silver Goatskin keycase with gold piping

*LV
*Popincourt Haut
Damier Speedy 25
Pochette Florentine + Belt
Damier Azur Mono pochette accessoires

Dark Chocolate *GUCCI* guccissima bi-fold wallet
*Burberry* pochette
Off white leather *Coach* Braided small hobo
Bordeaux Canvas Mini Signature *Coach* Soho flap (very old- 2004!)

Coming:
Black *Gerard Darel* Charlotte/ 24 heures


----------



## keodi

wow! nice collections guys I've downsized my collection a lot!now, I have
1 balenciaga
2 Louis Vuitton
1 Marc Jacobs
2 Fendi baguettes
1 prada messenger
1 chanel small (classic flap on the way)
so, that's a total of eight and several accesories


----------



## thithi

I'm NOT counting... I'm in denial.  I really don't own as much as I actually do.


----------



## DuRoBags

3 gucci
2 Louis Vuitton
2 Prada
1 Christian Dior
1 Micheal Kors
1 Coach
3 D&B
1 Fendi


----------



## guccidiva

In order of acquisition:

3 Coach
1 Gucci
1 LV
2 balenciaga
1 jimmy choo
1 prada
1 Gerard Darel


Misc:
1 Michael Kors
1 Charles David
2 Guess, 
1 BCBG 
1 Francesco Biasia
1 DKNY
1 Kathy Zeeland
1 Laundry by Shelli Seagal

19 total


----------



## queenvictoria2

well, after selling one Chanel last week, I have:

2 Chanel

6 Balenciaga

2 Prada

1 LV

1 Fendi - this one is leaving soon also


----------



## petals12

Hum...as of today, I have:

4 Chanels
2 LVs
1 Prada
1 Chloes
1 from Mercede Benz  

...and I will be getting another Chanel coming next week from the presale.


----------



## handbag_luvr

Chanel-4
LV-4
Dior-3
Gucci-2
YSL-1
Coach-1
LeSportSac-1
Other Brands-9
Total=25


----------



## ibis42

Never thought about it, but my list is short:

1 LV Hudson GM
1 Longchamp black large tote
1 Kate Spade messenger (not my favorite: but most used)
1 Prada pushlock tessuto
1 Prada backpack (my favorite bec my hands are free)
1 Prada small messenger
1 Prada sport super tiny handbag (Don't know why I have this)
1 Marc Jacobs Sophia
2 original Coach bags (late 80s) - the only Coach bags I like, all in leather

Now that I've listed this, I realized there are some that doesn't even see the light of day...poor things.  I'll take them out for a stroll one day.  Oh, and I am still waiting for HH triple strap to arrive; and someday, to get my first B bag.


----------



## Virginia

*I counted 28 bags in my collection not including accessories.  They comprise of LVs, Diors, Tokidoki, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Coachs, Dooneys & a Burberry.*


----------



## chessmont

1 Prada roll bag (am selling, though)
1 Chanel XL Jumbo Flap (had 5 other Chanel that I recently sold)
10 LV (sold/selling another 10 or so) - needed to diversify 
1 Cynthia Rowley
2 Mulberry
1 YSL (Mombassa)
4 Moni Moni
1 Betsey Johnson (sold a few)
2 L.A.M.B. (selling another 2)
1 Kenneth Cole tote
~ a dozen non-designer, including a few from Target


----------



## ReRe

50+
Chloe, Bottega Veneta, Dior, Marc Jacobs, Mulberry, Burberry, Balanciaga...you name it.


----------



## pippop

Balenciaga Anis Twiggy
Balenciaga Dolma Day
Betsey Johnson Satchel
LAMB Mandeville in Rasta
Tylie Malibu Leather Bag
3 non-designer bags

So, about 8 total. Hoping to get some more though...can't help wanting more!!!


----------



## sarah22

Hi I am so addicted to coach i currently own 20 coach purses and still collecting. 

~~sarah~~


----------



## momo43

15, not including accessories and clutches.


----------



## moni moni

I have one Gucci, one Michael Kors, one Alexis Hudson, and one Coach. The non-designer...too many to name.


----------



## moni moni

arkouneo said:


> Sixteen Coach bags? Insane.
> 
> I've got one Coach bag, one Tokidoki, and two Guess bags.


 
Coaches last forever. Gucci is pure trash.


----------



## Leah411

moni moni said:


> Coaches last forever. Gucci is pure trash.


 
I would disagree.

I love Gucci. Very lovely bags.


----------



## beljwl

Both Coach and Gucci make great bags


----------



## handbag helen

I have about 15. I love coach and gucci (I had a gucci once and sold it and wish I didn't!)


----------



## MarieG

MarieG said:


> 2 Balenciagas (3rd one is on its way), 1 LV, 1 Gucci, 1 Dior, 4 Coach, 1 Cellini and 1 Desmo.
> =11 in total:shame:
> 
> My current favourite is my Balenciaga City closely followed by my Balenciaga First- I have the feeling that my Balenciaga Purse will be up there, too


 
I will have to update that
I currently have 11

I have 5 Balenciagas, 1 LV, 3 Coach, 1 Cellini and 1 Desmo= 11

...and 1 Balenciaga wallet

My favourites are my 5 Balenciagas- all for different reasons


----------



## One of Each

7 Louis Vuitton
3 Gucci
3 Dior
1 Luella
1 Goyard
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
3 Coach

= 20 bags (plus various accesories...)

My favorite is my Manhattan GM by LV.
__________________


----------



## glamstudio

12 LV
 4 Gucci
 2 Coach
 1 Luella
 2 Goyard
 2 Bottega
 2 Kate Spade
 1 MJ
 3 M by MJ
 2 Ferragamo
 2 Anya Hindmarch (including the 'not a plastic bag')
 1 Bally
 1 Tod's

i really MUST unload some of these :cry:


----------



## GerGirl

7 Louis Vuitton
12 George Gina & Lucy

= 19 :shame:


----------



## socalgem

I have about 45 bags(a guess).

My fave bags are Chanel.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

About 26 in total - not all of them designer.

1 Burberry
3 Furla
1 Dior
2 Balenciaga
2 Gucci
3 LV
2 Ri2K
1 Russell & Bromley
2 Faith Clutch Bags
2 Beaded Clutch Bags
7 No name assorted bags

Also:-

2 LV Purses/Wallets
1 Billy Bag Purse/Wallet
2 Anya Hindmarch Toilet Bags

My absolute favourite (at the moment) is my LV Petit Ellipse.


----------



## MrsLinas

I have 1 Gucci, 1 LV, 1 Dooney and 5 Coach = *8* total for now, more to come soon


----------



## socalgem

moni moni said:


> Coaches last forever. Gucci is pure trash.



I disagree.

I would take Gucci over Coach any day.

Gucci retains value much better than Coach.

I've never had a problem with any Gucci piece I've bought.


----------



## honey52

1 LV
2 Gucci
1 Dior
1 Burberry 
1 Dooney and bourke, 1 coach, 1 fossil clutch, 1 banana republic clutch, 1 gap tote


----------



## paneh

It will be too hard to list by actual bag name, so I'll have to list by brand:

6 Louis Vuitton
3 Coach
4 Marc Jacobs
2 Chloe
1 YSL
4 Kooba
3 Botkier (sample sale next week...so I know this number is going to go up!)
5 Prada
1 Burberry
1 Bulga

So I guess that makes 30 Total!  Wow...didn't realize how much I had till I added them up....my favorite has to be my YSL Muse in Black!


----------



## ame

This might be a newbie mistake...I own 3.

1 Dooney
1 Clava Vachetta Tote
1 Mossimo tote that is more like an overnight bag now.

I have some "slings" that I don't count as handbags an dthis little tiny Lillian vernon tote that I used on my honeymoon.


----------



## tsugumu

5 LV
2 balenciaga
2 fendi
5 gucci
1 marni
1 moschino
2 furla
1 piquadro (leather laptop bag)
1 juicy couture
3 hervè chapelier
+ not designer bags


----------



## rich

way too many


----------



## llson

Lots!!  It's hard to pick a favorite because my handbag mood changes.  Right now I'm enjoying my Chloes.


----------



## Coachmama

Mine are all Coach.  I have 7 purses, 2 wallets and 1 wristlet.  But I will be visiting the Coach Outlet near me in 2 months so I am positive that number will grow.  My favorite right now is a small straw one with red lining.  Hard to describe it.  I hope to have pics on here soon.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Just did a quick count  I have 48 including designer, non designer and wallets.


----------



## Luva Pug

Fendi Spy~ Black
Miu Miu Coffer~ Brown
Chanel shopper~ Vintage (was my Nans)
LV Damier Speedy 25
LV Denim Neo Fuschia Speedy
LV Saleya Azur PM ~ Tomorrow
Balenciaga Cornflower City ~ In the post

AT the moment, the cheapest bag i own, my damier speedy is my favorite! xx


----------



## cherlizabeth

My own collection of purses consist of 1 gucci, 3 coach, 1 fendi, 2 YSLs, 1 Bally and a couple of non designer ones. My current favourite is my fendi spy.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Im kind of scared to countt, but here goes...the count is 45 total

broke down into...

5 guccis, 2 LV's, pne versace, one issabella fiore, 2 kate spades, 3 juicy coutures, 1 etro, 28 coach's, 3 bcbgs, 2 dooney and burkes 

and that doesnt include wristlets and wallets and junk!

OH YEAH...my favorite is my Gucci Chain....OMG i loveeeeeeeeee it, so perfect!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

moni moni said:


> Coaches last forever. Gucci is pure trash.



My momma always said if you dont have anything nice to say then dont say anything at all...im not nessarly telling YOU that im telling myself that

because... 

that will be all


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I had more than 30 cheaper bags (some designers) before I joined tPF, but I sold them all (or gave them away). I am now rebuilding my bag collection and my goal is to own 100 bags. (the last one should be a birkin...ahhh when will i reach the goal?)

I have only 5 bags (botkier, LV, Moni moni, Sissi Rossi) and waiting for 2 bags from HH, so *7* bags in total. (not including small pieces)


----------



## mahbag!

I have:

12 MJ (and 3 accessories)
5 Marni (and 3 accessories)
1 Coach (and 1 accessory)
1 Mulberry 
1 Salvatore Ferragamo
1 Miu Miu
1 Chie Mihara (from Anthropologie)
1 Paint the Lily (from Anthropologie)
1 Synneve & Giulia (Valerie; from Anthropologie)

so 24 total.  I love all of them, and rotate my bags everyday, but if I had to pick a favorite, it'll be my MJ Original Stella.  It was my Holy Grail for a long time.


----------



## purseinsanity

I have about 45 really nice ones now.  But they're like children...I could never pick a favorite!


----------



## fashionhunter

I have 35, but only 18 are desginer bags, the rest are some random bags that i like.  Now getting the LV multicolor white Audra  =D


----------



## asl_bebes

I have 42 designer bags ... I just recently counted since I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need another bag!  LOL


----------



## born-to-shop

all in all ive got about 25 i think (not sure though) but only a few designer bags. 1 LV, 2 Gucci, 1 coach, 1 MiuMiu, 1 YSL, 1 Juicy, 1 Coccinelle, 1 Karen Millen, 1 Strenesse. and just some random no-name bags, but I love them nevertheless. oh and I have 2 Hobos!


----------



## VCHIK

I have over 50.  I don't have enough room to keep all of them in my closet.  So I store the ones I'm pretty sure I won't carry during the season.  It's always nice to pull my clothes out of storage and rediscover bags I had forgotten about.  What can I say, I have a short memory!


----------



## katyman

8 Chanel, 5 Prada, 1 LV, I Dior, 3 COACH, 4 Ferragamo, 1 Gucci, 2 Stuart Weitzman and 2 Diana (Japan)

My favorite is Chanel Medium Classic Flap in Caviar


----------



## RoxanneRussell

I have in total about 60 bags now not all designer, the designer ones i have are..........
2 Chanel
I Marc Jacobs
2 Fendi
1 Balenciaga
1 Patricia Field
I Miu Miu
4 LV

My favourite is my Marc Jacobs Stam in Plum


I have alot of random high street bags which i love just as much!


----------



## alexislovesbags

about 90-95,  ok, most favs - old gucci black leather/python studded horsebit bag, an old superbig BV hobo in Blk/Bwn weave


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Around 10 - and it's hard to call a favorite bag... I think I'd say my LV mono speedy - because I feel like it's a true classic... I love the feeling it has - the classicness it evokes... the audrey hepburn had one... that it can double as luggage... but it's a close call between the speedy and my black balenciaga city -  because I also see it as classic, being an all leather black bag (with a twist - the tassles and all) - and I love that it has a shoulder strap.  It can be worn so many different ways - hand held by the handles, on the crook of the arm, with the handles on the shoulder, or slouchy using the shoulder strap.  Gotta love versatility


----------



## ReRe

Close to 60, from what I can remember:

6 Dior (Detectives, Vintage Flowers, Gauchos)
11 Chloe (Paddys, Silverado, Ava, Anaconda Tote, 2 clutches)
2 Bottega Veneta (Old Petra Roma & Sardegna Tote)
1 LV (Black Denim Neo Cabbie)
4 Burberrys
4 Marc Jacobs  (Venetias, Selma, Elise)
1 Balenciaga (Denim city)
1 Prada
1 Michael Kors (straw tote)
3 Cynthia Rowleys
1 Coach 
1 Botkier
3 Jimmy Choo
2 Dooney Bourke
1 Isabella Fiore
1 Chanel 
1 Elliott Lucca
1 Bergeron Moorea


----------



## bagfever

Not too many....all in the signature below.


----------



## Ling Girl

Strange, I never counted. I would guess around 50. Some designers and some not designers.


----------



## lawglam81

22 bags


----------



## knasarae

I have a garden variety of bags, but my most loved ones are in my sig.  Not sure what my favorite one is though.  I think I have a fave until I carry a different one and then I fall in love with that one.  Right now it's between my L.A.M.B. Rast Commodore and my LV Damier Azur Speedy 30.  But I haven't carried my Dooney Giraffe yet.  :o(  Sometimes I just feel overwhelmed!


----------



## baglady925

31 Total... 4coach, 1Robert Pietri, 2Betsy Johnson, 1Hype, 1Michael Kors, 1Donna Dixon, 2LV, 1Dooney, 1DKNY, 2Guess, 4Maxx new york, 1Cynthia Rowley, 1Ellen Tracy, 1Isabella fiore, 1YSL 1Rafe New York{target}, 1Cole Haan, 1Kenneth Cole new york, 1Gucci, 1Sondra Roberts, 1Aldo, 1Nila Anthony.


----------



## ChiChi143

23 in total....16 Coach, 5 LV, 2 Gucci


----------



## shopdoc

about 60

Purple patent mulberry 

Chloe Family:
Chloe Silverado Satchel
Chloe Paddington Mini Zip Clutch
Chloe Edith
Chloe Baby Paddington 

Dior family:
Dior Rasta Saddle bag
Soft Lady Dior East West Bag
Diorissimo Boston Bag
Dior Wallet
Brown Dior Tote with flower embroidery 

L.A.M.B family:
L.A.M.B. ALESSANDRIA
L.A.M.B. Love Capri Satchel

Botkier family:
Botkier Stirrup
Botkier Trigger 
Botkier Sasha 
Botkier Lola 

Isabella Fiore Family:
Secret Garden Cece Tote
Isabella Fiore hugs and kisses bag
Brown wallet

Karen Millen family:
Python print (black-white) satchel
Python print (black-pink) tote
Pink clutch

Balenciaga "first" bag

Black Bally bag

Luba J double handle in yellow

Bulga Double Strap Pocket Satchel

Kooba Sienna in Olive
Slate Gray Kooba 

Coach Basket weave clutch

Felix Rey beige suede bag with Python strap

Anna Corinna City Bag in slate

Malini Murjani Daniella Leopard Print Haircalf Tote

Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini 

Kale Palmer
Juicy Beach bag

There is also a Pucci wallet and a small Cole Haan wallet.


----------



## lynn1946

Oh my goodness. I hesitated to answer this post because then I have to see how many are going unused in my closet!
1 Coach plus matching wallet
10 LV plus 9 LV accessories
2 Chanel
1 Bally 

I don't want to know if there are more lurking in there.
Need to part with those that aren't my favs anymore and a few that have never been used. Poor babies.


----------



## Aslan

Not that many, actually.

I have three Balenciagas, five Vuittons (and four accessories), 2 Coach, 1 Dooney. Oh and one no name vintage chain handbag that I adore.


----------



## Tanja

I have to update:
2 Chanels = grey 227 reissue, black lambskin classic flap in medium
2 BV = ebano ball bag, new pyramid in noce
2 Balenciagas = magenta first, rv work
2 Koobas = Sienna in desert, Lena in honey
1 Coach = Pebbeld business hampton tote
1 Belen Echandia = Love Me in black crash
1 HH = mercer clutch in currant (on it's way)
1 Botkier = sasha duffle in army (on it's way)


----------



## noon

I've got around 30 bags. Off the top of my head, they are:
3 Balenciagas
1 Prada
3 YSL
2 Dior
3 Fendi
2 Chloe
2 Gucci
3 LV
2 Celine
1 Loewe
2 Anya Hindmarch
1 Vivia Feragamo
1 Gina
1 Moschino
1 Burberry
I have a few clutches from less known brands, and some non designer bags as well.
I hope i didnt miss any out.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I have 21,

1 no-name clutch
7 balenciagas
5 LVs
4 Pradas
4 Chanels


----------



## lothlorien14

i have 10 but i want more

1 chloe paddington in tan
1 balenciaga anthracite city
1 balenciaga bordeaux city
1 balenciaga violet day
1 balenciaga aquamarine day
1 balenciaga magenta day
1 chloe bay
1 marc jacobs stam
1 d&g saddle bag
1 felix ray clutch

my fav is the balenciaga anthracite city


----------



## slip

Gosh, I really don't know how many I have and I dare not even count them!! :sMore than 100 or even more??

I think I have at least 50 Lesportsac Tokidokis tucked in 3 luggages;:shame:
11 LV bags and small leather goods;
2 Christian Dior, a saddlebag and a Malice;
2 Mulberrys', a Blenheim and a Bettany;
About 20-40 Gap bags;
3 Coach Bags, a Pond Legacy, Camera Stripe Bag and a blue nylon swing bag;
A Lacoste Sling;
An Anna Sui (Japan Exclusive) bag;
3 Burberry Blue Label bags and cardholder;
1 Polo Ralph Lauren Canvas tote;
1 Kate Spade Thea;
1 Che Che New York Tote;
2 Allerhand Diaper Bags;
1 Chantal Thomass Sling;
1 Mango Bag;
1 Courreges Boston Bag;
Some Loop NYC items;
4 Gucci bags;
1 Agnes B Tote;
1 Vivienne Westwood Bag;
3 Abercrombie & Fitch Bags;
1 Lilac 06 Balenciaga City;
1 Balenciage Shoulder think it's something like Maroon color;
Some other nameless bags which I've never used

And I'm still thinking of purchasing a Burberry Manor, 1 Miu Miu Bow Satchel, 1 Miu Miu Napa Spring, Mulberry Roxanne, Mulberry Bayswater, Jimmy Choo Mahala, Balenciaga Box, etc.


----------



## MissNovember

Ooh this is fun but it makes me feel a little guilty too!!! ha ha ha 

My current collection is:

L.A.M.B. 

Kingston in Saddle
Kingston in Cheetah
Mandeville in Cheetah
Mandeville in Lipstick Saddle
Alston in Saddle
Montego in Lipstick Saddle
Devon Tote in Cheetah
Exeter in Saddle 
Esquivel in Cheetah
Kensington Notting Hill in Sage
Commodore in Cheetah

2 Chloe's, a Paddington Tote in Cream and an Edith Bowler in Nutmeg. 

Isabella Fiore Buried Treasure Tote

Giorgio Brato Satchel

Cole Haan Trinity Python Hobo

And this week will be my first addition of Rasta print to my L.A.M.B. collection! I've got a Montego and Mandeville coming!!

I don't know if I have a favorite but I started using my Kensington Notting Hill yesterday and I  it!!! It's a messenger style bag and the leather is TDF!!


----------



## feifei87

I've bought so many since joining TPF, but I've refined my collection since then.  Right now I have 6 designer bags, some small accessories and some non-designer/middle bags (listed in my sig)

electro:  culbid.com is a site selling fake bags.


----------



## ladysalesrep195

This is a fun thread because you see the myriad of bags one woman might love. 

I have around 20 designer bags consisting of:

Kooba
Fendi
Balenciaga
Chloe
Louis Vuitton
Hayden Harnett
Gryson
Linea Pelle


----------



## ruusu

Now about 50, they just keep on increasing :s I have quite a lot of vintage and middle range bags and 3 designer bags.


----------



## flyvetjo

3 Mulberries ( Annie, Bayswater and Antony)
2 Radleys (1 x-body pocket bag and a small grab bag)
1 Alison van der lande (daisy doo shoulder bag)
3 Cuero bags ( made by a scottish deisgner- Caroline Marr)
1 Orla Kiely (vinyl car print sling bag)
1 Longchamp le pliage

So that's a grand total of 11. My fave is my Mulberry Annie!


----------



## TropicalGal

I'm going to update my entry, by the downscaling that I've done recently with a major cleanout of my closet.    10 bags and very happy.

   Mulberry: Black Rosemary
   Celine:  Monogram Canvas Boogie Bag
   Gerard Darel:  Black 24-Heures bag
   LV:  Blue Epi Petit Noe; Mono Speedy 30; Vintage Pochette
   Hogan:  Tan tabbled Hobo
   Gryson:  Black Hobo  -- on its way out due to poor design
   Belen Echandia:  Matte White Clutch Me; Chocolate Stroke Me.


----------



## berryblondeboys

I have one I bought used that I'm going to resell, so I won't count that, but this is what I currently have (includes every day bag, diaper bag, evening bags, backpack and sports bag):

Rafe Kate in Black pebbled leather
Andrew Marc Faith in Cognac
Not Rational Hansel diaper bag in Washed Cognac
Sherpani Major Flora messenger bag in turquoise
REI Nikola daypack in Camel
Whiting Leaf Imprint small shoulder bag
Jimmy Choo Carolina oversized clutch

Wallets: One coach bifold wallet and a Hayden harnett pompidou on the way.


----------



## Equalizer

*28 - OMG!!!!*

8 Marc Jacobs
7 Gustto
4 Jimmy Choo
4 Chloe
2 Fendi
2 Hayden Harnett
1 Dior


----------



## mayajuliana

Maybe 50?  But that includes all my travel bags, messengers, baby bags, book bags etc.  They range from something I picked up at WalMart to my big NM purchases.  My favorites are my Chanel Lady Braid and MJ Capra.  Still want to check out Belen Eschandia, Bal, and Chloe, but so far haven't had the urge!


----------



## Archipelago

Marc Jacobs Ursula Elise
Marc Jacobs Stam
Marc Jacobs Alfred
Marc Jacobs Hudson

Miu Miu bow satchel

Betsey Johnson Good Girl

Balenciaga City

Chanel jumbo flap

*8 total. I don't have a favorite. I use all my bags. *


----------



## rachiem

Hi I have a small collection of bags, although hubby doesn't agree...
Mulberry hanover in magenta
Mulberry Annie in choc/oak
Mulberry Ledbury in choc
Mulberry Ledbury in baby pink
Gucci Bardot in black
2 x DKNY in black and brown
Radley Away day bag
Radley explorer bag
3 X Russell and Bromley leather bags, apple green and cream
Several Radley mini bags

Is this excessive, I'm not really looking to expand (well maybe one more Mulberry)
but can't bring myself to sell any more (I've already downsized by about 33%) mostly Radley and Gucci......

Please tell me this is a small collection so I can show my hubby...


----------



## beljwl

First of all there is no such thing as too many purses!!!!

I have
14 LV's
6 Gucci's
8 Choach
1 Burberry


----------



## Fendi213

way too many.


----------



## ashlend

I have no clue! I'll try and count tonight when I get home from work. I regularly use about 6. But if you count the ones I don't really use, probably like 20-30.


----------



## purseinsanity

As I've said before, way, way too many!  (But not enough!)


----------



## gucci fan

5 LV's
6 gucci's
1 chanel
1 prada
1 fendi
2 marc jacobs

16 total


----------



## TropicalGal

10 bags. Carefully selected. Rotated. Enjoyed. Plan to add a Mulberry or a Belen Echandia when the time is right.
My collection:
Mulberry Rosemary
Celine Boogie
LV Speedy 30
LV Epi Petit Noe
LV Pochette
Hogan Tabbed Leather Hobo
Gryson Zoe Hobo
Gerard Darel 24-Heures
Belen Echandia Clutch Me
Belen Echandia Stroke Me


----------



## berryblondeboys

rachiem said:


> Hi I have a small collection of bags, although hubby doesn't agree...
> Mulberry hanover in magenta
> Mulberry Annie in choc/oak
> Mulberry Ledbury in choc
> Mulberry Ledbury in baby pink
> Gucci Bardot in black
> 2 x DKNY in black and brown
> Radley Away day bag
> Radley explorer bag
> 3 X Russell and Bromley leather bags, apple green and cream
> Several Radley mini bags
> 
> Is this excessive, I'm not really looking to expand (well maybe one more Mulberry)
> but can't bring myself to sell any more (I've already downsized by about 33%) mostly Radley and Gucci......
> 
> Please tell me this is a small collection so I can show my hubby...



First of all, you are asking the wrong people. If you ask a bunch of bag collectors/lovers, you will get people who have a bigger collection than you do and some less. If you ask the masses (like if you were to set up a booth somewhere and ask random women) almost definitely you would have a large collection, but more than that, you would probably have a much more EXPENSIVE collection. Probably most women have 10 handbags around, but most women only spend $100 or less (probably $50 or less) on their bags. My guess is that the average woman has a summer and winter bag that they buy each year, a tote, maybe a backpack and then some older bags they love and just can't get rid of either because they love them or they are still "good".

Of the women I know in real life, the average woman of MY age or younger probably has 4-5 bags total and NONE of the expensive. Older women I knowhave a few more bags simply because they have more space and more time to gather them.

Trying to prove to your boyfriend/husband that your obsession is within normal ranges by asking a bunch of collectors??? Um... that's bad research as my husband would say.


----------



## berryblondeboys

I should add, I'm a newbie here, so I'm not in the realm of "collector".

I have these bags:

Black leather Rafe Kate - a non mommy purse I can use as a diaper bag
Cognac leather Andrew Marc Faith bag - non mommy purse I can use as a diaper bag
Cognac leather Not Rational Hansel for my big diaper bag
Camel nylon REI Nikola daypack (for going to parks/walks)
Turquoise nylong Sherpani Major Flora (as a beach/sporty bag)
Leaf Leather C.L. Whiting VERY small clutch for going out
Striped eel Jimmy Choo Carolina oversized clutch that DH just got me for anniversary

My wishlist? I wish to replace the Rafe Kate above with another black bag that will not slip from my shoulder. I'm hoping the Rafe Kate Wooster fits that bill.

I'm also IN LOVE with the Prada handbag that has the water bottle holders on the side and am trying to save for that.

And THIS is a huge and very EXPENSIVE collection compared to ANYONE else I know in real life that I haven't met through a bag group. And we are a very middle class family in a very middle class, DC burbs neighborhood.


----------



## VVV

I have tried to ensure variety in colours. Currently, I have 10 leather bags in total that receive regular wear:

MJ Stam in grey (quilted)
MJ baby Stam in slate (patchwork)
MJ Elise in dark aqua (soft calf)
Mulberry Bayswater in magenta
Chanel medium classic flap in black
LV Alma in red
LV Vernis Roxbury in noisette
Longchamp Rodeo in black
Longchamp mini Rodeo in silver
Burberry leather tote in cognac brown

Besides these bags, I have pochettes, Longchamp Pliages and other accessories. Finally, I have one Longchamp leather tote that has not seen the light of day in almost a year... Perhaps it is time to admit that getting a bag just because of a bargain is not so great idea.


----------



## patois

75 bags = 

1 Hermes + 1 Goyard + 1 Valentino + 1 Lambertson Truex + 1 Etro +
1 Susannah Hunter + 1 CeCe Kieselstein Cord + 1 Marni + 1 Balenciaga +
1 Kooba + 1 Not Rational + 1 Loyd Maish + 1 Dolce & Gabbana + 1 Mulberry +
1 Rafe + 1 Burberry + 1 Luella Bartley + 1 Jamin Puech + 2 Kate Spade +
2 Lanvin + 2 Ferragamo + 2 Louis Vuitton + 2 Coach + 3 YSL + 3 Prada +
4 Miu Miu + 4 Chloe + 4 Gucci + 4 Be & D + 5 Jimmy Choo + 6 Chanel +
7 Fendi + 7 Marc Jacobs


----------



## Mxygxy999

Let's see...including evening bags, travel bags, laptop bags...etc
4 LV's
6 Chloes
7 Coachs
1 Ferragamo
2 MJs
1 YSL
1 Dior
1 Falchi
1 Cole Haan
1 Elliott Lucca
4 Tokidoki
29 total


----------



## Azianqt2

I have quite a few... heres the list
3 KALE
1LV
1Fendi
2Dior
1 Issabella Fiore
4 Coach
1 Miu Miu

My favorite bag is KALE, the name of the bag is the Diego, you guys should check out the bag on the website it's fabulous....


----------



## BagLuver

I have 27 bags.  I think it's too many, but I love them all!


----------



## kiss_p

I don't count.  But, I always tell other people you collect (fill in the blank - gadgets, dolls, etc.) and I collect purses that I actually use.  They usually don't say anything else...  Also, I get all of my purses on sale (which allows me to buy more).


----------



## cooper1

ummmm, not enough.....yet....


----------



## caxe

Well over a hundred.  Don't worry, they're not luxury/expensive bags, as I have better things to do with my money.  I think the most expensive bag I bought is about $500.  The vast majority of them are in the $100 to $300 price range, although many of them are substantially less expensive.  But there are already threads on this topic.


----------



## dogdoc

I have 9, including designer diaper bags and not counting a couple of bags I'm trying to sell.  Plus a couple of Overland Equipment bags for the zoo, park, etc.

Hopefully soon I'll have one, maybe even two more if I can find a great deal on a Mulberry chocolate Ledbury .


----------



## girlsgottoshop

5 LV's


----------



## ValleyO

At the current moment I have:
1 Chanel
1 Prada
1 Armani
3 Coach
Plus a few cheaper Kipling, LeSportsac, and vintage Ralph Lauren bags

I'm in a transistion stage right now- I've already sold a few of my nice bags (with a couple more to go in the coming months) in preparation for a few new bags coming my way in the next couple months.


----------



## artlovergal

Too tired to pull any more out - these are the ones I was able to access:

4 Chanel 
1 Hermes
1 Gucci
2 Bottega Veneta 
1 Valentino Garavani
3 Bulga
3 Linea Pelle
4 HH
1 Rodo
3 Ferragamo
1 Lanvin
2 Furla
3 Mark Cross
2 Bally
1 Paloma Picasso
1 Christian Dior
3 Siso
1 Charles Jourdan
1 Nine West
1 Stuart Weitzman
3 Coach
1 Versace
1 Vuitton
1 Moschino
2 Calvin Klein
2 Adrienne Vittadini
2 Fendi
1 Perlina
1 Maxximum
1 Roche 
1 Mary Frances
1 Stefano Bravo
2 no-name crafts bags
Total: 58+,

Plus dozens of evening bags.

Yikes, why don't I open a store???


----------



## spylove22

Sorry if there exists a thread about this, I couldn't find it. Just curious how many bags do you all have? My mom has 5 bags total and she thinks that's alot so compared to her I'm swimming in bags, lol!


----------



## missypoo

I sold a few in the past so my collection isn't all that much:

Chloe Paddy in Brun
LV Speedy 30
Coach Reversible Tote in Crimson
Balenciaga 06 Black City
Kooba Red Elisha
Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Bowler in Black
Marc by Marc Jacobs Dr. Q Groovee in Bordeaux


----------



## ShoooSh

i recall that there's a similar thread ... 

anyway

mine are

*Louis Vuittons* **Bags**

miroir papilon in silver
miroir speedy in gold
speedy dentelle in silver
verins roxbury drive in pomme damour
vernis roxbury drive in amarante
Cherry pochette acccessoir

*Louis Vuitton *Accessories**

Vernis Coeur (sp?) in Pomme Damour
Vernis Envelope in Pomme Damour
Vernis Noisette Cles pochette
Vernis Pochette wallet in Bronze

*Else Brands*

Balenciaga GH Blue Part Time
Dior Denim Saddle wih Flower Patches
Fendi Brown Fur

I used to have a wiiide collection but Had to part with many of my beloved bags =)


----------



## spylove22

thanks, do you have a link?


----------



## H_addict

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-many-bags-you-got-in-total-104363.html


----------



## spylove22

Awww, thanks Irene, you always come through for me


----------



## rosieroseanna

*OH god!*

*Gucci black medium leather chain hobo*
*Rouge Vif Balenciaga city*
*Tan Chloe Paddington*
*Black patent Anya Hindmarch Nevis tote*
*Flourescent pink Claudia Firenze hobo*
*Beverley Feldman white rose bag*
*Beverley Feldman black rose bag*
*Louis Vuitton Speedy 30*
*Marc Jacobs grass green Stella*
*Apple Green Mulberry Blenheim*
*Cherry Blossom Marc Jacobs Venetia*
*Gucci suede heart bag*
*Desmo snake bag (dont use it though as dont actually like snake)*
*Armani bag in grey ish colour*
*Miu Miu brown buffalo stone bag*
*Angel Jackson gold plaited clutch and turquoise snake one*
*Mulberr gold satchel bag with chain strap*
*I think that is it!*


----------



## knasarae

Hmmm, let's see.
4 Louis Vuitton's
4 Tokidoki for LeSportsac
2 L.A.M.B.'s 
2 Dooney & Bourkes
1 Michael Kors
1 Anna Corinna
And countless clutches, pouches, cases, cardholders.etc

More than the average person, but small for TPF!


----------



## BagLadyNYC2006

My main group of handbags are:

2 LV's
3 Gucci's
2 Coach
2 Longchamp Planetes
2 Rebecca Minkoff's
and a few LV and Gucci accessories


----------



## honey52

2 LV
2 Dior 
2 Gucci
1 Burberry
1 Dooney Bourke
1 Coach
-and some others - fossil, ae, banana republic, vera bradley


----------



## dollyrusso

I'm new to the board  What a great way to start! You ladies are an inspiration.

Here are my bags...I intend to post pics soon

2 Anna Corinna Jet Setters, Ruby & Glazed Black
1 Anna Corinna City Tote in Deep Purple
1 Tano X Roads in Charcoal
2 Zambos and Siega Lucite clutches, 1 black, 1 wine
1 Rebecca Minkoff MA Mini in Dark Gray, silver hardware (not here yet though)
3 L.A.M.B Carlisles (eep!), Silver, Saddle & black, and Cheetah
1 L.AM.B Mandeville, Cheetah (thanks to Eluxury)
1 L.A.M.B Grantham Tote in Cheetah
1 Tylie Malibu Medallion Flight, Black

Plus a collection of vintage 40's era bags and a really great handmade Munsters clutch from Ebay


----------



## gucci fan

17.
2 chanels
6 gucci
5 LV's
2 Marc Jacobs
1 fendi
1 prada


----------



## happymm

8 Chanel,
6 LV
1 Vivianenne Westwood


----------



## Wallstreet

I've just started buying bags in Damier Canvas and they seem to be more low-maintenance and durable than the mono or multi. What do you bag experts think? I'm thinking about getting a Knightsbridge...what do you baglovers think about it?


----------



## Odette

I have a few:

Coach Carly
Coach Bleecker Duffle
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini

and a few non-designer:
canvas weekender from Akira (Chicago boutique)
VS beachbag
Isaac Mizrahi for Target black clutch

I'm trying to slowly up the bag collection, but I sold all my Dooneys to pay for these ones...and I'm on a ban until the new year.


----------



## chipmunk-pnw

Used to be near 100 but resold some and gave the rest away to charity.

Now I have about 20, made up of Kipling, Prada, Tokidoki for LS, Osprey technical bags, and some unbranded items.


----------



## Shalon

about 100 but there all designed by me sorry!


----------



## jcriley5

LV Mono speedy 30
LV Mono speedy 25
LV Damier speedy 25
LV Mono papillon 26
LV mono pouchette
LV Trunks and Bags pouchette
2 Coach bags (don't know what the models are called)
black Cole Haan (i think it is called Alexa roll bag or something, came out several yrs ago)
Tano Vixen Van go go in Charcoal Gray
Francesca Biasia black Stellar hobo
a gold evening bag from Barneys outlet
an old black Prada nylon cross body bag
Longchamp Lepliage in Black (large, long handles)

My favorite is Mono LV speedy or Damier LV Speedy.  I also really like my Francesca Biasia Stellar hobo, and I just got the Tano bag today so I am currently focusing on that one!


----------



## lvsforme

LV Monogram Mussette Tango
LV Epi Mabillon
LV Mini monogram Lucille pm
LV Damier Speedy 25
LV Monogram Batignolles Horizontal
LV Azur mini pochette
LV Azur Speedy 25
LV Azur Saleya PM
LV Denim Neo Speedy Blue
LV Multicolor Black Alma
Gucci Peggy Shoulder Bag
Gucci Punch Bag White Guccissima
LV Damier Saleya PM
Gucci Princy Hobo Black Guccissima
LV Damier Sophie
LV Mirror Lockit
LV Damier Olav PM
Balenciaga 07 Violet City
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Glazed Espresso
Gucci Charmy Tote white trim
Plus, a couple older Coach handbags, and a couple Burberry handbags...
Plus a number of other handbags.  The total number of bags should be around 40.


----------



## lyndseyk

1.Chloe Paddington-Gris Vert
2.Chloe Paddington-Whiskey
3.Marc Jacobs Quilted Elise-Topaz
4.Marc Jacobs Patchwork Camila-Dijon
5.Marc Jacobs Blake-Bone
6.Fendi Spy


And hopefully Santa will bring more!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

5 LVs
3 Chanels
7 Guccis
1 Dior
3 Pradas
1 Miu Miu
1 Luella
1 Loewe
1 Balenciaga
1 Coach

24 in total, these are the ones I use more often!


----------



## jchiara

Hmmm.....

3 Kooba Lucys - black, purple and bronze
1 Kooba Claudia - black
3 Kooba Siennas - black, espresso and luggage
1 LV Vintage Speedy (1984)
4 Fiore Audras - pewter, brown, pink and gold
4 Bessos (1 black "City" style and 3 "Twiggy" styles - black, brown and plum)
6 Gap bags (boy, haven't seen the light of day in over a year!)
1 Vera Bradley Sherbet Duffle Overnight Bag
1 Old Navy Khaki Straw Hobo
1 Pottery Barn Burgundy Fur Tote (vintage)
1 Pottery Barn Teen Brown Fur Backpack (you gotta see it to believe it)

soooooo......

26 in total....
and so many more I want...Moni Moni Splendor Satchels....and maybe a Michael Kors Astor Satchel bag in Cherry Red!


----------



## gotracey

*My collection changes constantly, but today I have:*

*BAGS:*
10 Coach
5 LV
4 Isabella Fiore
2 Hayden-Harnett
2 Kate Spade
1 Fendi
1 Tod's
1 Prada
1 Lulu Guinness
1 Francesco Biasia
1 Dooney & Bourke
Lots of no names, like Wilson's Leather.  Love Wilson's Leather!

*SMALL GOODS*:
1 LV Pochette Wallet
1 LV Small Agenda
1 LV Pochette Cosmetique
1 Coach Leather Cosmetic
1 Coach Leather Agenda

*This list is subject to change whenever my mood does!*


----------



## Velouria

Let me think...

3 LV
1 Prada
5 Furla
1 Ralph Lauren
1 Coccinelle
1 The Bridge
1 Cole Haan
1 Calvin Klein
1 Knomo (stilish laptop bags designer)
2 Benetton
1 DKNY
-----
18

and some non designer bags, mostly shoppers: I also have a teapot shaped red bag 
Not counting luggage, I'd have to get in the attic for that.
The handbag bug bit me this year, I am a reformed clothes/shoe fanatic with too much stuff in her closet: it was time to move on to bags!


----------



## rowie1985

out of my designer ones:

1. gucci abbey small shoulder bag in tan 
2. versace blue leather bag, not sure of the name
3. black ralph lauren shoulder bag
4. LV monogram pochette croissant
5. LV monogram speedy 25
6. LV vernis rosewood in pearl
7. LV epi leather madeline pm in black
8. Chloe kerala shoulder bag in black

then lots of non designer bags


----------



## Raquel24

1 Coach Dalphine Satchel
1 Large Gucci Indy bag
2 Marc Jacobs Stam and large hobo
1 Prada shoulder bag
1 LV


----------



## mcangelcm

Longchamp Croc Embossed Calfskin Shoulder Bag (my favorite)
2 Coach
1 Kate Spade
1 MooRoo Clutch

A few non-designer bags (Lucky Brand, Banana Republic, Wilson's Leather, old old Vera Bradleys)


----------



## stinam

It's been a while since I counted, but off the top of my head there are:

1.  Chloe paddington in anthracite
2.  Chloe paddington in whiskey
3.  Fendi spy in dark brown
4.  Fendi spy in honey wisteria
5.  Fendi spy in blueberry
6.  Fendi b-bag in black patent with filigree detailing
7.  Jimmy Choo ramona in bordeaux patent
8.  Jimmy Choo ramona in black biker leather
9.  Jimmy Choo mahala in red
10. Jimmy Choo relay clutch in black biker leather
11. YSL muse in white 
12. YSL muse in dark leopard
13. Celine kisslock frame bag in blush leather

and I have a few Maxx New York, Banana Republic and Kenneth Cole bags.


----------



## sammydoll

*Bags*
Coach- 1
Balenciaga- 5
LV- 1
YSL- 1
Marc Jacobs- 2

*Accessories*
Balenciaga- 1
Marc Jacobs- 2
LV- 1


----------



## knasarae

I think I may have answered this before but have since done an overhaul of my collection.  Now it's quality vs quantity so I have less.

6 Louis Vuitton
2 L.A.M.B.
2 Dooney & Bouke

and some miscellaneous clutches/wristlets/etc.


----------



## Pigen

4 Mulberrys
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
1 Botkier
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Anna Corinna

And a few non-designer bags aswell...


----------



## GUNG

^artlovergal! WOW! Thats a great selection of bags!


----------



## bagaholic85

8 Coach (+countless wristlets/accessories)
+5 Longchamps
+3 LV's
+1 Burberry
+1 Tano
+ a bunch of non-designer clutches (i really like jcrew, banana, & express for these)
= not enough for me


----------



## elizabethk

A couple
1 Dior
2 LV
1 Fendi
1 Hermes
1 Hermes dog bag 
1 Prada
1 Gucci 
2 vintage bags that were my Mom's that I keep for sentimental reasons.


----------



## LeeMiller

Somewhere around 15-20, but I'm selling/donating some because honestly I prefer to keep things I use often.  Well except for evening bags.


----------



## belleoftheball

Between 15 and 20 - and only really looking to add 2 more at this point (famous last words!).  I love them all and use them all frequently, changing every couple of days.  Too tired to make a detailed list, but the collection includes 5 botkiers, 2 RM (well, plus two make up bags), 1 HH, 2 DKNY, 1 Cole Hahn, 1 begeren, 1 Tano, 1 Jenny Yuen...oh, and a couple of old school Coaches that I don't use as much.


----------



## jchiara

At this point, I think 30.


----------



## thalillady

ashlend said:


> I have no clue! I'll try and count tonight when I get home from work. I regularly use about 6. But if you count the ones I don't really use, probably like 20-30.


 
wow, me too! I have about 8 that I use regularly, but around 30 altogether.


----------



## missmustard

Probably about 8... but only 3 high end bags. I've got a YSL Tribute, a MJ Stam, and a Coach. The rest are from JCPenney or Target LOL.


----------



## Vintage Leather

If you are looking to impress your DH with how sensible and frugal you are, go to the H forum, grab a couple of pictures of their closets/collections (preferably with ten to thirty bags) and point out how each of those purses cost 8-10K.

it's entirely a matter of scale.

That being said, I bought five purses this week.  I had an excuse.  It was a really great sale.  That's a good excuse, right?

Those five bring my total collection up to around 80. Over the next month, I'm going to phase out half of those - the majority going as gifts or to a resale shop.

I shock and horrify my aunt, who has four purses, all in the 1-10K range, and who purchases a new bag every fifteen years. I lust after her bags, but I just don't have the restraint (yet)

Still, DHs and SOs  are best when they can understand that purses are social creatures, and happest in herds.


----------



## Yria

DH? Dear Husband? Is that what it stands for.


----------



## llson

Vintage Leather said:


> If you are looking to impress your DH with how sensible and frugal you are, go to the H forum, grab a couple of pictures of their closets/collections (preferably with ten to thirty bags) and point out how each of those purses cost 8-10K.
> 
> it's entirely a matter of scale.
> 
> That being said, I bought five purses this week. I had an excuse. It was a really great sale. That's a good excuse, right?
> 
> Those five bring my total collection up to around 80. Over the next month, I'm going to phase out half of those - the majority going as gifts or to a resale shop.
> 
> I shock and horrify my aunt, who has four purses, all in the 1-10K range, and who purchases a new bag every fifteen years. I lust after her bags, but I just don't have the restraint (yet)
> 
> Still, DHs and SOs are best when they can understand that purses are social creatures, and happest in herds.


 
Very well said!!  Matter of scale and perspective.  I also have a herd.....LOL


----------



## Glitz & Glamour

Hmmm...I think the last count was 23 or so.  6 of those are Balenciaga, several are a little less expensive ($300.00-$500.00 range) and then a few are $100 or less. Not counting evening bags.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Over 50


----------



## kellykapoor

2 Chloe
2 Rebecca Minkoff
2 Gryson
2 Banana Republic


----------



## mewlicious

I'm trying to pare down.

LV BH
LV Popincort
LV Lexington in Indigo
Gucci Hobo
Dior Pochette
Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap in Black
MBMJ Kingpin Patent Shopper
...and about 5 other knock around bags for school and such

Soon I'll be down to say 5 bags only.


----------



## erica1451

4 Balenciagas
2 Chanels
1 Gerard Darel


----------



## plan

2 Dior
3 Gucci
2 Miu Miu
1 Prada
1 Burberry
1 Bvlgari
3 MBMJ


----------



## JennyErin

1 Bulga
2 Coach
2 L.A.M.B.
1 Juicy Couture 
1 Michael Kors

7 in total but only about 3 of these do I use on a regular basis.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Well I do TRY to have a 10 bag Limit but right now I have 11 AND I just bought an LV Keepall 55 so that makes 12, but that is a Travel Bag anyway so that doesn't even count, right? 

4 Chanel

4 Balenciaga

2 LV

1 Prada

1 YSL


----------



## Voodoo

This is really just because I'm curious ... so how many do you have???


----------



## slidegirlcass

WTF, I wish I had 31+ handbags!

I just got rid of a ton of junk and sold the used good stuff on ebay to raise funds for some nice new bags.


----------



## Minnie05

5, but mostly just herve's i use for work and overnights


----------



## Carmen82

I have 11 that are 'designer' a little more if you could the ones I had from before my purse craze


----------



## regina_garbe

I have about 23 bags, but "only" 4 are designer bags; I have started selling some of my not so expensive bags and I hope that in the near future I will have fewer bags, maybe 10...
Regina


----------



## shoeguru3

You know I am kind of a purse addict. I stopped counting how many I have but I have filled two closets with them. I collect handbags, belts, clothes, and a ton of Mephisto shoes. I make myself feel less guilty by donating every year.


----------



## TrulyWild

I have a plethera of non designer bags some that are junk and I have been lazy in giving them the boot.  I have 6 designer handbags and 3 designer wallets/clutches. I have definitely picked up the pace on purchasing them since I joined TPF and now I need to slow down a little.


----------



## psulion08

i have a closet full...and that's still not enough!


----------



## sweetdreams

Hmm, depends on what I'm counting......If nice bags, 11-20. If all bags, over 20.


----------



## b00mbaka

TrulyWild said:


> I have a plethera of non designer bags some that are junk and I have been lazy in giving them the boot. I have 6 designer handbags and 3 designer wallets/clutches. I have definitely picked up the pace on purchasing them since I joined TPF and now I need to slow down a little.


 
You sound like me!


----------



## ChiChi143

I haven't counted them since I sold almost half of my Coach bags, but I still have 2 closets full!


----------



## redskater

17 in use (1/2 are designer)
15 not in use
5 evening
16 that need to go away!

52 total  yikes!  I think I need to scale down


----------



## Leelee

I have about 20ish, but that's still not enough!  LOL!


----------



## xIcyBluex

I just sold a bunch of them  I used to have 25-30 but needed to recoup some of the money I invested in it


----------



## mudkipz

I have around 40 handbags (last time I counted...which was almost a year ago), not all are designer of course.


----------



## Bag Fetish

about 11+ designer if i add in my kick me about bags 20+


----------



## BagLuver

I don't know the exact number, but I have 25-30 bags.


----------



## Queen_Kitty

I have about 13 bags that are what I consider designer  Otherwise, I have a ridiculous amount with all of them!


----------



## handbglvr

I have about 9 Coach bags and 1 LV bag.


----------



## CleoCouture

I have about 15 designer bags and a couple more that are no names from my pre-Forum days


----------



## pinkshoulders

About 50 total; approximately 25 that would be conisdered designer names, maybe seven or eight that retailed over $700.  The problem is, I never get rid of anything.  Yes, they take a lot of space.


----------



## Karenina

I have 7 but I just sold about 3 bags this week and I am returning a bag tomorrow. I am a buy/sell kinda girl so I don't usually have a ton all at once. I sold 4 bags 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'd say about 20 also, but I love every single one :wub:


----------



## Janos614

LV:
Croissant Pochette
Pochette Accessoires
Damier Illovo PM
Epi Buci
Epi Speedy 25
Epi Soufflot
Regular Batignolles
Petit Bucket bag

Marc Jacobs:
Washed Rose Sophia
Petal Pink Stella
Tomato Small Multipocket

Gucci:
Large Britt tote
Large Britt Hobo

Coach:
Small Signature Mini duffle hobo
Hamptons weekender
Small mini signature bag (forgot the name)
Ali (whiskey)


----------



## speyta

40+ .


----------



## Dawn

Marc Jacobs:
Original Grape Hobo
Sky blue hobo
Rose hobo (forget style name)
Black Stella
Black Large Multipocket
Sap Green Venetia
Wine Stella 
Black Zip Clutch
Olive Zip Clutch
Cherry Blossom wallet
A couple of other accessories that I can't remember.

Louis Vuitton:
Damier Speedy 30 
Montorgueil GM
Mono Speedy 35
Damier pochette accesories
Mono cles
Mono wapity
Mono clutch (forget the name of it?)

Coach:
an older style duffle
Red tote
Black tote
Bleeker wallet

Two Hayden Harnett bags, two Anna Corinna bags, a Kenneth Cole Jetstream...various clutches and stuff.


----------



## divingcandie

I really lost count.


----------



## MJDaisy

10 designer, probably around 25-30 total.


----------



## JNH14

I refuse to answer that question...I may incriminate myself if my DH looks at this thread!


----------



## GUNG

28 bags!


Marc Jacobs Venetia in Pomegranate
Marc Jacobs Venetia in Black
Marc Jacobs Blake in Brick Red
Marc Jacobs Guinevere in Cocoa
Marc by Marc Jacobs Turnlock Bowler in Firebird Red
Marc by Marc Jacobs Turnlock Bowler in Black
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Wine
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Purple
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Emerald Green
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Dark Gray
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Navy Blue
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Royal Blue / Brown Basket
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Black / Black Basket
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After in Chocolate
Kooba Jessie in Bourbon
Kooba Jessie in Raisin
Botkier Bianca Medium Gunmetal
Botkier Bianca Large Black
Prada Gauffre Messenger in Noce
Jenny Yuen Gatsby in Black
Botkier Trigger in Cognac
Botkier Trigger in Purple
Bulga Triple Satchel in Mustang
Cole Haan Triple Zip in Pewter
Cole Haan Paige Tote in Black
Kenneth Cole New York Bucket Brigade in Black
Rebecca Minkoff Matinee in Wine
Miu Miu Quilted Nappa Chevron Tote in Cammelo

Edit to add: I had thought I had pared down but now looking at this list, I see that I have work to do!


----------



## h82bl82

Not enough.


----------



## Samia

7 designer bags and 30 others!


----------



## heather123

I don't feel so guilty now. I own: 

1 Balenciaga City
I Bal make-up clutch
I black Bal on the way
2 Prada Nylons
I Prada Bowler
I cream Prada with tassels
I Marc Jacobs canvas
I Gucci tote 
I Marni Balloon bag
I Givenchy shoulder bag
I Givenchy Messenger Bag
I Billy Bag

That looks like 13. Hope it's not unlucky!


----------



## PinkEms

Currently 
2 Chanels
1 Fendi
2 Guccis (Both evening bags. I always say I'm going to buy a big bag from them and end up just wanting another beautiful clutch lol)
6 LVs 

11 in total. Not bad.


----------



## MissPR08

Lost count!


----------



## Fleur_de_Cafe

I have about 10 worthy pieces:
1 Chloe, 1 Luella, 5 Ballys, 2 Miu Mius, 1 Anya Hindmarch
Then, there are 3 politically correct designer bags: 2 identical Lonchamp le Pliages (love them for travel), huge black structured leather Lamarthe shoulder bag.
And, finally, one no-name, 25 euro evening black satin bag - it has a beautiful shape and I love it!
So, 14 all in all.
None of them are really WOW, but every one fits my personality and I love them all very-very much.


----------



## jchiara

GUNG said:


> 28 bags!
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Venetia in Pomegranate
> Marc Jacobs Venetia in Black
> Marc Jacobs Blake in Brick Red
> Marc Jacobs Guinevere in Cocoa
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Turnlock Bowler in Firebird Red
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Turnlock Bowler in Black
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Wine
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Purple
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Emerald Green
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Dark Gray
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Navy Blue
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Royal Blue / Brown Basket
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Black / Black Basket
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After in Chocolate
> Kooba Jessie in Bourbon
> Kooba Jessie in Raisin
> Botkier Bianca Medium Gunmetal
> Botkier Bianca Large Black
> Prada Gauffre Messenger in Noce
> Jenny Yuen Gatsby in Black
> Botkier Trigger in Cognac
> Botkier Trigger in Purple
> Bulga Triple Satchel in Mustang
> Cole Haan Triple Zip in Pewter
> Cole Haan Paige Tote in Black
> Kenneth Cole New York Bucket Brigade in Black
> Rebecca Minkoff Matinee in Wine
> Miu Miu Quilted Nappa Chevron Tote in Cammelo
> 
> Edit to add: I had thought I had pared down but now looking at this list, I see that I have work to do!



Hahaha Gung!  That's awesome!   You're like me!!! 

At the MOMENT:

LV Mono Petite Noe
LV Mono Speedy 30 (ancient - from 1984!!!)
Linea Pelle Large Olive Gretchen Tote
Linea Pelle Orange Dylan Messenger
Kooba Sienna Ivory
Kooba Sienna Espresso
Kooba Sienna Luggage
Kooba Sienna Smooth Black
Kooba Lucy Silver
Moni Moni Splendor Black
Moni Moni Splendor Plum
Moni Moni Splendor Ivory
Moni Moni Splendor Blue
Moni Moni Splendor Khaki
Moni Moni Splendor Pink

Hmmm...and a bunch of very cool Gap bags - I have several canvas messenger bags by them in light blue, khaki and camouflage.  Then I have like 2 Gap satchels in denim and one in ivory....a huge Vera Bradley duffel bag for when I travel in Sherbet (don't laugh), a very very cool Pottery Barn Teen FURRY backpack (it's insanely cool!) with bright pink lining, an older furry Pottery Barn furry tote bag in burgundy and I think that's it....:shame:

Uh...that's a lot.....:s


----------



## iluvapples123

too many, but never quite enough..LOL.


----------



## melvel

Bags I purchased:

LV Neverfull MM
LV Damier Speedy 30
Tano Minilisa in Brusciato Brown
Tano Cookie Bucket in Black
Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo in Eggplant
Hayden Harnett Inka big clip hobo in Chalk
Linea Pelle Dylan Bowler in Midnight

Eliott Lucca Black Leather hobo style bag
Lacoste Large Pink Canvas Shoulder Bag
Fino (a local brand) black leather shoulder bag 
Tyler (a local brand) taupe leather shoulder bag
A Nine West black canvas bag
A Nine West brown printed canvas bag with leather-like trim
Esprit taupe suede leather bag
Three small Liz Claiborne bags I got for $10-15 at some outlet mall

Bags I received as gifts:

Balenciaga City in cornflower blue color (I dont know the exact color name)
Kate Spade Green and White tote (I dont know the name either)
Coach Brown Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag 
Sak shoulder tote

And some others I cant remember right now.


----------



## ~KT~

12 bags and I love them all.


----------



## miss_white_lily

iluvapples123 said:


> too many, but never quite enough..LOL.


 
Exactly my opinion!! Perfect!!


----------



## bumble1

10, though 2 go completely unworn


----------



## Claudia

hmmm:  12 Chanels; 4 LVs; 2 Guccis, 2 Balenciagas, 1 D&G, 1 Chloe, 3 Pradas, 1 Dior, 1 Fendi Spy, so, that makes:  27?


----------



## JoannaSweden

64. (I recently counted)


----------



## savvy23

JNH14 said:


> I refuse to answer that question...I may incriminate myself if my DH looks at this thread!


LOL!  I am in the same boat right now!


----------



## guccipilgrims

i have 3 

a louis vuitton damier azur 
a gucci 
a dkny 

but have to confess the dkny is for shchool i am only 16 though so think i am doing pretty well what do you think????????????????


----------



## socaltrojan

I definitely have over 30, but I have never actually sat down and counted everything LOL.


----------



## couturequeen

6 - and I can't imaging having much more than that. No sense in keeping bags that aren't going to be worn.


----------



## Karenina

The number is growing daily!:shame: I posted my number here a few weeks ago and now it has grown. I have a nasty illness that can't be cured.


----------



## mrs moulds

I own about 30 - 40 handbags that includes: Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Balenciaga, Prada, Coach and dooney & burke.  My husband thinks that I am crazy, but yet he keeps buying them for me.


----------



## PELRDL

LL_ROCKS said:


> Seventeen:
> Balenciaga Black Classique
> Balenciaga White Classique
> Balenciaga Red Classique
> Balenciaga Tan City
> Balenciaga Brown City
> Balenciaga Bordeaux City
> Balenciaga Black Work
> Chloe White Edith (Large...Coming)
> Chloe Black Paddington
> Chloe Tan Silverado
> Dior Bordeaux Gaucho (Tote...Coming)
> Fendi Brown Spy
> Gucci Tan Horsebit (Medium)
> Marc Jacobs Black Stam
> Yves Saint Laurent Brown Mombasa
> Yves Saint Laurent White Muse (Large)
> Yves Saint Laurent Black Vincennes


 

Wow, you're my idol!

I started out at 25 Premium Desgner Handbags, but have downsized to eight. I also have two non-Premium (but necessary) evening bags and one Tumi backpack (for chaperoning my kids' fieldtrips) + two wallets.

Chanel Black Large Shopper Tote
Valentino Red Histoire
Jimmy Choo Chocolate Riki
Jimmy Choo White Pocket Tulita Hobo (on its way)
Jimmy Choo Gold Olivia
Gucci Chocolate Fur Hobo (Brand New--which I'm planning to sell on eBay)
Marc Jacobs Linen Blake
Tod's Silver (don't know the style name) evening bag
2 Chanel Wallets (do these count?)
3 Miscellaneous evening bags/backpacks

One Wish List Item:

Jimmy Choo Navy Suede Alex (my personal Shopper, Timothy at Saks in Manhattan is working on this one, now that he has found my Histoire)


----------



## Roe

i have more than enough to be able to change my bag on a daily basis for more than a month..the bf can see this...i'm not including how many months


----------



## LindaP

I have two and only one of those would be considered a slightly higher end bag - Coach.  My other is a Liz Claiborne bought for less than $50!  However, I did just order  a Tano in which I cannot wait to receive.....  so that will make 3. 

My previous bags that I had out-worn or grew tired of I donated to charity, none of them were big money bags though so not a big deal to clean house.  

Linda


----------



## LucianaW

I don't have famous bags, but in Brazil I have almost 40.... a have many Vintage's and I did too.


----------



## tuna lala

I don't even know. I have bags in three different homes. Yikes.


----------



## GUNG

31


----------



## jchiara

At this particular date and time:

2 Fiores
4 LVs
4 Koobas

Wow.  Sure shrunk.  I don't count the canvas Gap messenger whatevers in another crate.  Those are my 'beach' bags.....so I consider myself having only 18 TODAY......
(I'm selling 3 bags right now on eBay so they're not in the equation either)....


----------



## shyne1025

I have 9 premium designer ones and about 15 designer -old ones (RL, NIneWest, TOmmhy HIlfiger,Juicy,Elle, Lulu).


----------



## gucci fan

gucci       6
LV           5
Chanel     2
Fendi       1
prada       1
Marc J


----------



## gucci fan

gucci       6
LV            5
Chanel      3
Fendi        1
prada        1
Marc J       2
Balenciaga 1

13 total


----------



## xpurseloverx

i have six but i plan on adding more 
2 juicy couture 
2 coach 
2 dooney and bourke 
333


----------



## BrightonDiva

I probably have about 20. Brighton's are my favorite, and make up the majority. The same goes for shoes and accessories.


----------



## betterlife

Let's see. Most of my bags are in middle range price-wise.

1 MJ
1 Gryson
1 Botkier
1 Kooba
1 Hyden Harnett
1 Cole Haan
1 Salvatore Ferragamo
1 Dooney & Bourke
1 DKNY
2 Longchamp Lepillage
3 Lesportsac

The most expensive bag among these is the Gryson Sophie, which retailed over $800 but I scored for around $200. from their great sale.


----------



## Invisibletape

i have no idea i just can't think to count. then i might be like i got to much not enough..lol


----------



## Bag Fetish

Desginer and non designer? 

My mil asked me this question yesterday as I tend to be carrying a different bag every time I go to her house


----------



## bABy Steffy

40-50, I can't keep track.


----------



## Bag Fetish

bABy Steffy said:


> 40-50, I can't keep track.



all designer?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Bag Fetish said:


> Desginer and non designer?
> 
> My mil asked me this question yesterday as I tend to be carrying a different bag every time I go to her house



I have been thinning my closet,
I have about 10-15 designer bags left, and about 6-10 non designer.
And i'm still weeding out bags.


----------



## nickkyvintage

i would say 5 designer, and about 25 non designer? x


----------



## Claudia

11 Chanels (too overwhelming to name all of them here  )
2 LVs - limited edition Graffiti Speedy and GM Neverfull
2 Balenciagas - Vert Glazon City and purple Parttime
1 Gucci - black floral Grace Kelly print jackie O style
1 D & G - Leopard tote
1 Valentino - metallic gold Nuage bow bag (small size)
1 Fendi Spy - Zucca
the Prada Fairy tote ----    TDF
Prada metallic silver leather cross body/shoulder strap
Coach floral tote in pink

so i think that makes 22!!


----------



## 2006mommy

Just wanted to say that this made me LOL:
"I want to be reincarnated as a Chanel purse"


----------



## JaneD

I'm scared to count. Probably around 20-25, but hardly any are designer bags:
1 Botkier Large Trigger (back from the days when they made those)
1 Botkier Trigger clutch
1 MbyMJ Faridah
1 MbyMJ Teri Turnlock
1 HH Lorca
The rest are things like Cole-Haan & Coach etc.


----------



## nordia5

I own alot of misc. bags but only 4 worth mentioning.


----------



## andee

I have no idea. I don't want to know.


----------



## StageMum

About 30, and I recently sold a few!  I keep thinking I should get rid of some more, but I'm having a hard time letting go any more of them, and I keep thinking that one day my girls (I have 4) will start using them - so I need to have plenty to go around!


----------



## momo43

9 handbags 
3 evening clutches
12 total


----------



## Lululovebags

i have 13 designer and 1 non-designer only. so,14 altogether.


----------



## MonkeyGirl

umm i think about 2 real designer bags, 1 sort of designer bag, and like 15 regular bags from like target or something like that. lol


----------



## purse.addict

Wow 20-30+ bags! I'm so jealous!

I only have 10 or 11...


----------



## pursefan06

I have 27


----------



## leothelnss

I have maybe 10 designer bags now... And another 10 non-designer.


----------



## arireyes

I don't have that many.
1 gucci
2 burberry
2 Ferragamo
2 LV
1 Prada


----------



## amyjo0428

1- Gucci
1- Dior
1-Burberry
1-Kooba
5- LV
1-LV wallet
1-MJ Wallet
2-MJ 
4-Coach


----------



## Myblackbag

I have a very modest collection, six bags total.


----------



## luv2shophandbag

:shame: I lost count at 34...and at least half are Hermes...:shame:


----------



## anilumagloire

I have:
13 Coach
3 Kooba
1 Cole Haan
1 Hayden Harnett
1 Francesco Biasia


----------



## lcterp

1 - Moni Moni
1 - MbyMJ
2 - MMK
1 - Furla
1 - Jimmy Choo


----------



## Stephid

1 - Betsey Johnson 
1 - Botkier
2 - Burberry
1 - Chanel
2 - Cole Haan
1 - Dior
1 - Fendi
1 - Furla
1 - Gucci
1 - Isabella Fiore
1 - Juicy
3 - Kate Spade
1 - Kooba
1 - Lamb
1 - Longchamp
3 - LV
1 - Marc Jacobs
4 - M by MJ
3 - Michael Kors
1 - Miu Miu
1 - Tory Burch
1 - YSL

So yeah in all I have 33. lol. Didn't really realize I had so many bags till I counted them recently. lol. And yeah I like all the designers. Don't really have one particular fave. But maybe I do since I do have more than others. lol.


----------



## Elara

Wow, um, I'm going to try and remember them all, haha! Somewhere around 20-25, I guess- in any case, it's enough that they will probably be getting their own piece of storage furniture soon. 

Current Handbags:

2 Chanel
1 LV
1 Isabella Fiore
1 Goldenbleu
1 Andrew Marc
2 Kate Spade
2 Coach
1 LuLu
1 no name leather bag from Venice
1 no name bag from TJ Maxx that I regret buying and have never used
A bunch of random boutique bags that I don't think have names

Wallets/Clutches:
1 Chanel
2 Coach
1 Hobo (I LOVE this clutch- best $100 I've ever spent on a small bag)

And this doesn't include all the Coach and Kate Spade I've given to my mom and sister that I wasn't using, and a few I've actually beaten up so badly that I've had to throw them away.


----------



## Hokulei

I have about 30 bags, I can't stop!!!


----------



## Hokulei

Elara said:


> Wow, um, I'm going to try and remember them all, haha! Somewhere around 20-25, I guess- in any case, it's enough that they will probably be getting their own piece of storage furniture soon.
> 
> Current Handbags:
> 
> 2 Chanel
> 1 LV
> 1 Isabella Fiore
> 1 Goldenbleu
> 1 Andrew Marc
> 2 Kate Spade
> 2 Coach
> 1 LuLu
> 1 no name leather bag from Venice
> 1 no name bag from TJ Maxx that I regret buying and have never used
> A bunch of random boutique bags that I don't think have names
> 
> Wallets/Clutches:
> 1 Chanel
> 2 Coach
> 1 Hobo (I LOVE this clutch- best $100 I've ever spent on a small bag)
> 
> And this doesn't include all the Coach and Kate Spade I've given to my mom and sister that I wasn't using, and a few I've actually beaten up so badly that I've had to throw them away.


Ha Ha Ha we have almost the same amount of bags and such a similar collection too. Whats your favorite bag? I think my favorite is the GB Luella in blush patent?

I am sooo obsessed !!


----------



## jchiara

At this point, I'm now at

1 Kooba
12 Vuittons
and about 4 Old-Navy & Gap canvas beachy type hobos....


----------



## Stormy Heart

_For every pair of shoes, there is a handbag._


----------



## rtesoro

about 20 i stay with gucci though


----------



## finickee

20 something


----------



## bagachondriac

2 Gustto Parina
4 Gustto Baca
4 Be&D
2 Michael Kors Designer
3 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Erotokritos
3 Sissi Rossi
1 Luba J
1 Andrea Brueckner
2 Mike & Chris
1 Furla
1 Linea Pelle
2 Begeren 
1 Gerard Darel
2 Kooba
2 Posse NYC
1 Aaneta
1 Allison Burns
1 Alexis Hudson
1 Cole Haan 
2 Hayden Harnett

There are a couple that I may let go in order to help fund a new Gerard Darel bag or two. Other than that, I have no other wants! LOL!


----------



## jctc

I have 15 total....


----------



## Pandora11

Total 27++
...............
2 Hermes
4 Gucci
1 Celine
2 MJ
2 Prada
2 YSL (+1 clutch + 1 wallet)
4 LV (+2 wallets)
2 Balenciaga
1 Burberry
1 Kate Spade
1 Paul Smith
1 LuLu
1 Calvin Klein
1 DKNY
1 Diesel
1 Sisley
and 15 other non-designer bags
...................................................
Humm,,,when I would ever stop,,,,


----------



## irishlass1029

Just curious.  I've seen some posts indicating that some of you rotate them in and out of your wardrobe - sell on eBay and such.

How many are in your closet at any one time?

I just can't ever seem to part with ANY of them I ever buy!  I am running out of room.  Unless I just hate it, that is.  Then I end up gifting it - usually to a friend's daughter.  She doesn't seem to mind at all that they are "pre-owned!"  LOL!  I just gave her a Dolce and Gabbana (with the asymetrical flap and the buckle - whatever that's called - hated it!)

I would say a conservative guess for me is 30.


----------



## BagLuver

I just counted them - I have 37 bags in my closet right now. Yikes, I didn't realize it was that many!


----------



## HuskyLover

Not enough!


----------



## tonij2000

I have about 30 after recently selling a bunch! Still too many imo but I can't part with any of these because I'm crazy about them. I don't plan to buy anymore anytime soon...I can't seem to find the time to carry most of the ones that I have!


----------



## irishlass1029

Yeah, I don't carry most of mine either, but that doesn't keep me from wanting...
MORE MORE MORE!


----------



## irishlass1029

Well thank goodness I am not the ONLY one.  I get SO much grief over how many I have by people who wouldn't know a Gucci from a Fendi...

Of course these same people probably spend more money on themselves on hair and nails and stuff in a year than I do on bags.  At least I end up with something to show for it.

I get accused of being the Imelda Marcos of purses and they treat me like I am a freak.  "NO ONE has THAT many bags!"

Well, now I have proof!

I am so glad I found this place!


----------



## h82bl82

I tend to rotate out. Right now I have 6 bags, with one to go and two more to come in, so that'll put me at 7.


----------



## happy942

My best guess is 8.  Still room to grow!


----------



## kmh1190

12 and will be ordering another in the next week


----------



## MCAddict

7  high end designer bags, but probably 20 low end designer bags.


----------



## songofthesea

however many, it isn't enough!


----------



## lovingmybags

Only three right now, but probably will increase to ten by next year   It's the effect of this forum, I swear!


----------



## happymm

About 20, I am seriously putting myself on a ban right now. Let's see how long it can last.


----------



## Lululovebags

13-15 i think..


----------



## SuzyZ

I have 15 - 14 very high end - 1 not so much - I basically only wear 3 - ridiculous, especially since I have a Chanel jumbo flap that is hardly ever touched.  At least I'm not buying right now.


----------



## NicolesCloset

5 bags

I would love to add a balenciaga someday


----------



## momo43

lucky 8!


----------



## tatertot

I have 16 "high-end" bags and who knows how many others right now. The number does tend to change and always gets lower when I find a bag I love and want to carry non-stop.


----------



## slip

Less than 100 that includes designer names and my 26 Tokidoki bags. I'll like to revamp my entire bag collection by selling them away and stocking on a few classic pieces like my HG....an Hermes 35cm Birkin but alas no buyers for my bags.


----------



## ACS

Wow, you gals have many!  

I have a vintage Moschino, a Guccissima hobo, LV mini looping bag, Christian Dior, LV epi segur, Burberry tote, Kate Spade diaper bag, Marc Jacobs carry-on bag, Prada luggage, Prada messenger bag, and a vintage Gucci luggage.  Wow, I didn't realize I had this many until I typed it out!


----------



## ahertz

I think I'm at 12 right now.


----------



## sandysandiego

Probably somewhere around 30 with the majority Chanels, a handful of Louis Vuitton's, a few BBags and some Coach bags from the past.  Time to sell some!!  And a few of the Ignes Bags on the way!!


----------



## annemerrick

Only about 10...but that is because I am packing...so I have a box in the garage with about 30, and a suitcase at my office with about another 20.  Altogether, too many bags!


----------



## maddgiggler

10- I try to keep ten or less. Even that seems like too many because I just can't use and love them like they deserve to be loved.


----------



## FashionParadise

I used to have only one bag that I would carry with everything and everywhere I go. Now, I have 10. The ideal number for me is 20-30. But I might turn my house into some kind of purse musuem with glass cases over the bags. It's tempting.


----------



## erica1451

I have 9 bags: 5 Balenciagas, 2 Chanels, 1 Gerard Darel, and 1 Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## Jerzygirl

Oh about.........40


----------



## bABy Steffy

Without doing a thorough count, my best guess would be about 40.  That includes everything from older low-end bags, to my newest designers and all in between.


----------



## bgcutiepie00

I also tend to rotate my bags...so currently I have I'm guessing since I'm not in my closet.... 12-15.


----------



## anilumagloire

18 beautiful ones that I LOVE!!!
It's gonna keep growing and growing though... 
Most are Rebecca Minkoff, some Coach, some Kooba, one Francesco Biasia that I love for everyday rough use, and that's it.
More RMs to come soon!!!!


----------



## artjen

16


----------



## pinkshoulders

44.  Huh, I really thought it was more like 60 but it seems to be a perception of the space they take up.


----------



## beljwl

15 LV's
4 Gucci
1 Chanel


----------



## BolsoSacPurse

42


----------



## Luna

too many... time to clear 'em out


----------



## leilani01

11.  I've been procrastinating but I need to get rid of some I don't use!


----------



## knasarae

I try to keep mine around 15 bags.  Right now I have 14 bags and 7 smaller pochette/baguette styles.


----------



## lucidbabe

gee I cannot keep track.. nearly 30:
10 Balenciagas - 5 cities, 1 part time, 1 messenger, 3 firsts
1 YSL - Moombasa
2 Miu Miu coffers
2 Fendi Spies
4 Diors - 1 Lady Dior, 2 Trotter, 1 Ballet
2 Pradas 
4 Lulu Guinnesses
3 Juicy Coutures
1 LV


----------



## Blueberry12

17


----------



## dierregi

3 Tod's, 1 Prada, 1 Biasia, 1 Gerard Darel, 1 Furla + 2 lower end which I bought to have some variety in colors I don't use often (one is a dark green messenger and the other a gray tote).  I am planning to buy another high-end one and with 10 I'll have a pretty decent collection, inclusive of seasonal dark/light shades and different shapes (hobo, tote, shoulder bag, bauletto).

Since I don't buy (or sell) on e-Bay I don't want to have too much stuff I cannot get rid of.  All the bags I don't use anymore I donate to friends and relatives - don't want to speculate with them


----------



## fufu

5 right now  Probably will only add in 1 more this year..


----------



## aga_famo

right now I have 10 bags and I love each of them! I have 5 Bbags (1 more is coming), 2 chanels, 1 louis vuitton, 1 gucci, 1 l.a.m.b. Last year I sold about 15 (also high end) bags to make some room and $$$ for the ones I really wanted. this year I want t expand my chanel & bbag collection, and for defo will add some juicy bags (I know...!!! but i love them so much!) & l.a.m.b, first on my want list is YSL muse two.. give me few months hehe 
this place is a huge inspiration for me!!!


----------



## bag-princess

> however many, it isn't enough!




  ITA!!!!   i don't think you can ever have "too many!"

and i just can't work up the energy to count them all right now!


----------



## Graciella

I have 10 designer bags and about 10 vintage ones (from the 20's to the 50's). My designer bags are:

- Fendi Spy (black)
- Mulberry Ledbury (oak)
- Mulberry Bayswater (choc)
- Mulberry Antony (black)
- Marc by Marc Jacobs Posh Punk convertible clutch (black)
- Prada F/W 2005 Kelly style logo bag (black)
- Prada ombre glace zippers bag (my avater; ombre taupe/grey)
- Miu Miu buffalo stone bag (brown)
- McQueen medium/large Novak (grape)
- McQueen medium/small woven Novak (camel)

and I've recently sold my chloe paddy (choc) because the lock broke down and the key was lost - got quite a fair price for it, which I save up for that new paddy in tan I'm hoping to find soon.


----------



## tadpolenyc

20 plus. most are marc jacobs. the rest are balenciaga, marni, and chanel.


----------



## kcf68

Too many!


----------



## annemerrick

My dear friend and I organize my bags the other night.  You know you have a good friend when she enjoyed it as much as I did!!  Final count-70 bags!!  We decided that I probably never need another bag ever again!!!


----------



## legsieloveslamb

About 40???


----------



## irishlass1029

Just saw that this thread had been revived!  LOL!

Well, since starting it, I have had another paring down session.  I am happy to say I now only have 21 bags!  Woo Hoo!  I probably still need to do one more weedout, though.  But really there are only 2 or 3 that I still carry.  Once I found quality, the quantity thing just no longer mattered.  I will probably wait about 3 or 4 more months to see if I am even tempted to carry the others again, and if not, out they go!


----------



## GnomeNisse

64 at last count.   That's including last week's purchase.


----------



## iamsmilin

irishlass1029 said:


> *Well thank goodness I am not the ONLY one. I get SO much grief over how many I have by people who wouldn't know a Gucci from a Fendi...*
> 
> *Of course these same people probably spend more money on themselves on hair and nails and stuff in a year than I do on bags. At least I end up with something to show for it.*
> 
> I get accused of being the Imelda Marcos of purses and they treat me like I am a freak. "NO ONE has THAT many bags!"
> 
> Well, now I have proof!
> 
> I am so glad I found this place!


 
This is exactly the way I see it.  I spend almost nothing on those items.  

I have 16.  It seems like a lot when I thought of it but on this site, it really is a small amount.


----------



## Utena

Hmmm...just about 30 I believe and no signs of slowing down since I'm trying to slowwwwlllyyyyy develop the high end luxury part of my collection (LV!) I had to order an organizer in order to help me organize my collection.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

HuskyLover said:


> Not enough!



agreed


----------



## dolllover

45. I rotate alot cause I get BORED. I would go crazy just having a few.


----------



## aga_famo

i need to show this thread to my hubby! he will never mention again,how many bags i have got. (not enough for sure!)


----------



## TygerKitty

I think I count 82 from my collection thread :shame:; not including clutches/wristlets/coin purses/etc


----------



## serena11

bulding on an earlier comment: i have many yet not enough. there are definitely some "mistakes" in my closet that could be replaced with some better choices.


----------



## lovingmybags

Wow!  On the update, yes indeed I'm on the verge of getting my ninth...really will hit ten in a couple of months!  My prediction has come true...


----------



## kissfrommars

I have only 2 high end designer handbags right now and a few coach and dooneys but I must have around 20 no name bags  I love to pick up a cute, good deal bag at H&M every so often.


----------



## Loquita

At the moment, I own 8 nice bags:  Rebecca Minkoff, Balenciaga, Bryna Nicole, Belen Echandia, and Coach.  I have a few more on the way, but a few to be sold soon as well.  (I have a strict "1 in, 1 out" policy).  I don't want to have more than 10-15 bags, TOPS.


----------



## LushBoutique

I only have 5 designer handbags and a whole bunch of fashion bags/clutches!!! I'd love to add more to my designer collection!!!....hm..my birthday is in a couple of months hopefully I get some then..my bf told me he will get me one, BUT..I have to pay off all my credit card debts first....that would take me FOREVER..!!!!


----------



## may3545

*I just sold a few items and have decided on my LUCKY 8:*
*
Hermes:*
35 raisin box birkin
30 black box birkin
32 sellier black box kelly
Raisin clemence Evelyne PM3

*Chanel:*
Black medium classic flap
Grey reissue 227 (jumbo)
*
Balenciaga:*
Black work
Black city (2005 baby!)

NO MORE! I still have a JPG to sell, but I'm patient. I feel so good! I've spent all night thinking about this LOL. My dear boyfriend thinks I'm nuts for losing sleep over handbags, but it's important to me =P


----------



## Pinkdancer

Wow. Some of you ladies have a lot of bags 

I only have six which I "actually" count:
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
1 BCBG (which, oddly enough, looks like a Marc Jacobs bag)
1 Desmo
1 B. Makowsky
1 Kate Spade

Then there are the random inexpensive clutches and the one odd Coach purse I'm trying to sell on Craigslist. I need to save money, so no bags for me for a long time. I'm hoping my next purse purchase (whenever that is) will be a Chanel jumbo flap.


----------



## rkuro

Only 12. Scared to sell the older ones on ebay now, too much fraud.


----------



## elsafied

2 semi designer - does Coccinelle count?
1 Spencer & Rutherford bag (Australian brand I think but quite well known o/s from what I hear)
4 Fiorucci (Australian brand I think)
2 MNG (cheap yes but not tacky)
1 Mimco (also Australian but also sold o/s)
1 ORAN Green 
About 1/2 dozen no name sparkly evening ones...


----------



## crisei30

I don't know how many I have now because I gave my MIL 2 of bags


----------



## Carmen82

I sold about half of my collection during the past year. I now have 10 bags in my closet.


----------



## kcd1695

I have two bags (work bag and handbag) with me right now. (both belen echandia)

There are 9 bags in my closet:

2 more BE's
2 Gryson
1 Gerard Darel
1 Balenciaga
1 Matt & Natt
2 Kate Spade

And one on the way

I did a major purge this past summer/fall, parting 5 or 6 bags and a couple of accessories.  I plan to keep it going, picking back up in the Spring.

Right now, i'm just ready to make my collection completely lean and mean!


----------



## gina2328

I started my collection in June of last year.

1 vintage Chanel black flag.
3 Minkoff
4 Balenciaga
1 Bottega Veneta
1 Gerard Darel
3 Coach
1 Tano
1 Goldenbleu clutch

Total of 15 bags.  I can't believe I have so many.  I don't wear all of them.


----------



## Eponineslove

I think about 30, but of that 5 are designer bags.


----------



## HandBagAmor

I have 35 bags in my closet, most of them are vintage clutches, they are my obsession!!  I just got a new bag last week a blue Lockheart hobo!  Cant put it down (and when I say I cant put it down, its been everywhere with me in less than a week; to the bowling alley, to the doctors, to the grocery store, apartment hunting, to the car dealership, to work, to the coffee shop, etc) and Ive already gotten so many compliments on it.  

I am moving in with my boyfriend next week and my closet space is being cut in half I am scared for my bags and trying to figure out how to arrange them in a small space.  In fact I am about to post a new thread about that.  I was considering maybe selling a few.  I hate having to downsize my closet but he's worth it!


----------



## asl_bebes

About 50:shame: ... I'm still working on that 'less is more' concept but failing miserably!  LOL


----------



## heathersaiiz

I roughly have about 120 bags, and about 8-10 backpacks maybe about half of my bags are high end designers such as LV, Marc Jacobs, Chanel, Gucci D&G and some Coach Dooney and Bourke and lower end designers all the way down to guess and bebe and other store brand bags

I have been collecting bags since I was about 13 years old and they are no longer in my closet because there is no room. I went to the store and bought bookcases to store them in. They are all in their storage/dustbags


----------



## greenpixie

I think I am at about 30-40? :shame:


----------



## Jane*Bond

13 bags and 5 clutches.  Everything other than 2 clutches are designer brands.


----------



## turboflgrl

I'm still a beginner as far as bag collecting goes - I actually started in May of 2008  So far, I have:

4 Coach bags
2 Juicy Couture bags
1 White House Black Market bag
1 Express black clutch

Still have one more Coach bag the SO may get me for V-Day (I hope!), but after that I will be starting my new love for LV


----------



## coleigh

Only 5......30cm Birkin  32cm Kelly bag  Silver Guccissima Abbey  Gucci Bamboo Hobo  LV small bucket bag


----------



## BagSlave

Bought and sold alot this year and right now I have 4:

Med Coach Carly (denim leather)
Damier Speedy 30
Purple RM mini Nikki
RM BBW MAM

but im anxiously waiting for my Wine and Navy Nikki which would bring me to a grand total of 6.


----------



## ruemode

About 40. Of that, only about 5-6 are really high-end (Burberry, Prada, LV), the rest are mid-range (Be&D,  Bulga, LOTS of Coach, Kate Spade, etc.). I would love to have more high-end bags, but I get side-tracked by the cute, functional mid-priced stuff, and don't have the blasted self-control to wait for the more expensive bags & save my $$! UGH!


----------



## enjel

aga_famo said:


> i need to show this thread to my hubby! he will never mention again,how many bags i have got. (not enough for sure!)



hear! hear!


----------



## irishlass1029

I got rid of a few more!!!  I now have only 12!!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I'm going to say 11   ..... 
not counting a JCrew straw tote, LV Keepall 55 (isn't this luggage?) and a Coach wristlet


----------



## rorosity

Way too many.  I probably need to pare down, but I find it difficult to part with them. Over 60 bags.  

31 Marc Jacobs, 3 Chloe, 14 L.A.M.B. and the rest are a mix of Isabella Fiore, Furla, Betsey Johnson, Cyhthia Rowley, Ellen Tracy, Bulga and various others.


----------



## Munchkin0925

I have about 15, most of them are high-end designers and I still want MORE!


----------



## kel28

Hi Ladies

Don't know about you, but I get on a real guilt trip when I own too many bags.  I live by the motto of one in, one out.  I currently have four bags that I am using all the time, not including a LV and chloe that I don't use, but can't bear to part with and two evening bags.  

I am currently tempted to buy two more which will retail at about £700 for both, but with clothing aswell this seems like a lot of ££ for one season!  I have been obsessing about them and I hate it!!!   HOW MANY BAGS IS TOO MANY, REALISTICALLY!!


----------



## Cilifene

I really dont like having too many - dont get to use them enough if I have too many. I would like to have ony 4 or 5 - but I have 8 at the moment including evening bag.
I'm keeping the 8 though


----------



## audball67

27 and yes, I use them all!  (I'm including tokidoki backpacks, Timbuk2 gym bags, etc.)

I have come to the conclusion that while  I am very organized, thorough, and even unsentimental about many things, my bag collection not one of them.  I have come to terms with it.  I can consign or donate everything but the DH, kids, and the bags LOL!



To answer your question: "How many is too many bags?" If you are feeling guilty, uncomfortable, or unhappy about your current number of bags - that's when it's too many....I make concessions in other areas of my life (no make-up - seriously, I buy it every 10 years for "special occasions", barely any shoes, and no expensive hobbies/habits) to make me feel okay about my collection.  DH teases me, but he supports me since he knows I make good choices.  Although lately he's raised an eyebrow about the JCrew thing...


----------



## elizat

I don't like to have that many either.

My saturation point is about 5 or 6.

Currently, I have 6, but have one listed on ebay and plan to list another. I also have another BE coming on the TME bespoke and an Ignes mini Ormala.


----------



## kel28

audball67 said:


> 27 and yes, I use them all!  (I'm including tokidoki backpacks, Timbuk2 gym bags, etc.)
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that while  I am very organized, thorough, and even unsentimental about many things, my bag collection not one of them.  I have come to terms with it.  I can consign or donate everything but the DH, kids, and the bags LOL!



27!  Well maybe another two for me isn't that bad....Funnily enough I haven't included evening bags, travel and gym bag...


----------



## finzup

I have WAY too many... not counting accessories

BE -  9 (2 LM, 1 LMM, 1 SM, 1 HM, 1 HgM, 1 TMAway, 1 TME) and the one more on the way (pewter)
Chloe - 2 (anthracite paddy and coming soon a front pocket choco paddy)
HH - 4 (Lorca turnlock, 2 havana hobos, 1 salina)
Linea Pelle - 2 (2 danielle bags)
RM - 3 (French tote, MAB luxe, and Nikki)
Coach - 10 -  (Pond legacy shoulder, white legacy hippie, fish carryall, fish demi, bee flap, hamptons multifunction, green patent basket, sig stripe swingpack, ladybug hobo, old legacy brown bag)
LambertsonTruex  - 1 (metalilc blue bag of some sort)
Francisco Biasia - 1 
Kooba - 1  (older metallic bag)
Passchal - 1 (reclaimed tire clutch)
Juicy Couture - 1


Oh. my. god.  That's 35 bags ..AND that's all I can recount while sitting at work. There are definitely more ---- 

And, I don't carry 80% of them... but I am compelled to keep them for some reason.... 

Yikes.  Maybe I am like Becky Bloomwood. Is it just coincidence that I'm enamored with the 'shopaholic' books


----------



## audball67

BTW, finz, Congrats on your weight loss!!


----------



## finzup

Thanks audball67 -- unfortunately I have lately been using it as an excuse to shop (as opposed to snacking or dining out... )


----------



## Charmed05

I have 6 or 7. Not including 2 more BE's on the way, but I also like and try to live by the motto "one in and one out." Usually I have a fave bag that I use most of the time for work and others for play or traveling. I have a 2 LV's, 1 Gucci, and 1 Hermes I won't part with.


----------



## audball67

finzup said:


> Thanks audball67 -- unfortunately I have lately been using it as an excuse to shop (as opposed to snacking or dining out... )



((sigh))....I think that's my problem too!


----------



## tlloveshim

I currently own 3 but one is "up for adoption"  plus I have 3 bespoke orders.  I like to keep it at 5 or 6.  More than that and I get anxious about having too many.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

I feel that I have too many at 17.  I have 5 of the RMs in rotations currently (waiting on my first BEs to arrive, at which point, I suspect they will dominate the rotation!)

I have:

3 Lancel 
4 Coach
1 Longchamp
6 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Balenciaga
2 Belen Echandia


----------



## Jenova

I own quite a few bags.  I don't feel the need to count them so don't know how many.  I use most of them and occasionally sell the ones that I know will never see the light of day.  I am trying to be a bit more careful about what I buy now so that I only fill gaps and my favourites get used relatively often.

On the other side of the expenditure scales I don't have the cost of running a car and rarely spend much money on holidays, dining out or alchohol. I never buy full price clothes and am very cunning at gettting good items at low cost.


----------



## nomoreroom

My lack of storage space keeps me from acquiring too-too many bags. I can't organize things well enough to get at them readily, and if I can't see my stuff, I won't use my stuff. If my bags get buried in clutter or it takes a long time to switch from one bag to another, they will go unloved in their dustbags and that makes me sad and even a little anxious, as tloveshim says.

Not counting junky canvas weekenders and my camera-gear bags, I have 9 purses now with a 10th on the way: 3 from the recent HH sales, 3 older HHs, 1 more HH on the way, 1 Kooba, my BE TME and a Biasia bag that I refuse to part with even though it's seen much better days because I love the dark red color so much. That's a couple too many since a few are bags that serve the same purpose. Many are black, so there's too much overlap. Still, there are gaps to be filled -- a nice evening bag, a job interview appropriate bag, more color, something in the whiskey-cognac family. Paring down the black bags will be my priority before adding anything else.


----------



## lccsue

Right now, I have 7 - 4 BE's (with one on the way shortly); 1 Marc Jacobs and 2 RM's.  I actually try to stay around this number but I have handbag attention deficit disorder - seriously I can fall in and out of love so quickly it would make you head spin.  I am always buying and/or selling.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

^  I have H.A.D.D. too!


----------



## kcd1695

I have i think 10 or 11 right now. One is currently up for adoption, and one more will follow this spring.

I'm at a point right now where, aside from those 2 bags, I can't really imagine parting with any of mine! But at the same time, i feel like i have entirely too many bags. While I don't plan on purchasing any bags in the near future, there are one or two high end bags I'd love to add to my collection.

But that's the thing, I don't want it to just be a collection


----------



## Moonstarr

I think I have 19 (this includes the 2 BE's I have on order). I think for me keeping it under 20 is a good number. I do sell some off to buy more to keep it reasonable.

Right now I have the two BE's on order, 3 LV's, 2 Hermes, 8 Bals, 2 Kooba's and 2 older Coach bags.


----------



## kel28

Hi Ladies

I've really enjoyed reading your posts today, now I know I am not alone with not wanting to own too many.  I think you know you have a good selection when you wouldn't part with any of them!   

Enjoy your handbags


----------



## pinkdiamond

i feel two guilty to count them out but reckon im nearest in numbers to audball  

in my defense i have no debt and my other spending habits are very sensible. everyone has one weakness and i declare mine to be beautiful bags.


----------



## mariabdc

I currently own NINE bags, i just shipped No 10 to a lucky BE newbie and there's a beautiful Gaucho on her way here... I would like to keep my bag total around 15 at the end of 2009.
I own four chloes, two bals, one BE and two RMs (plus the Dior on her way to Spain). I couldnt part with any of them.
I lead a pretty stressful life with two small children, no husband and a freelancer job, plus i do all the housekeeping, so i think i am entitled to a few bags... I am starting to feel that i should also get some good clothes to match my bags, but that'll mean cutting down on purses...


----------



## zuzu maxx

Not counting my bags "up for adoption" - I like that term - I will have 7 bags and 8 clutches. 

If I break it up that way it doesn't sound so bad. This is after two big clean-outs in '08 and now one in '09. I parted with a lot of bags I loved, but didn't carry enough to justify keeping. I would consider "adopting" out my clutches, but I do use all of them!

The bad thing is, is that I am already looking for replacements...in colors I don't have!!


----------



## zuzu maxx

mariabdc said:


> I currently own NINE bags, i just shipped No 10 to a lucky BE newbie and there's a beautiful Gaucho on her way here... I would like to keep my bag total around 15 at the end of 2009.
> I own four chloes, two bals, one BE and two RMs (plus the Dior on her way to Spain). I couldnt part with any of them.
> I lead a pretty stressful life with two small children, no husband and a freelancer job, plus i do all the housekeeping, so i think i am entitled to a few bags... I am starting to feel that i should also get some good clothes to match my bags, but that'll mean cutting down on purses...


 
I'm with you mariabdc!  I need new clothes too, but always end up in the bag section - lol!  I'm starting to look like a hobo with lovely bags


----------



## bonniekir

zuzu maxx said:


> I'm with you mariabdc! I need new clothes too, but always end up in the bag section - lol! I'm starting to look like a hobo with lovely bags


 
Then at least you are a hobo with style!


----------



## bonniekir

I have absolutely no idea how many bags I own, but I know I have some I don't care for and they must go!

So I think most of my bags except 4-5 will be BE bags in the future-and I like to have 2 max three in the designs I covet-except for the Hold mes-they are eyecandy --and not to forget practical!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I have around 10 (not including accessories ) and 5 of those are BE bags


----------



## Jenny1963

I am currently in the process of rehoming an embarassing number of BEs and Bals, and am NOT counting those bags.

I own 4 Balenciaga Couriers (mogano, plomb, ink, and sahara), and two BAL Briefs (Cafe Classic, and Vert Thyme Giant) and one Charbon RH Besace, so 7 Bals. Probably too many. Not sure I need all of them, but not ready yet to pare down further (I'm just rehoming 20 Bals currently, so it's fairly traumatic.)

Regarding BE: I own 2 Love Mes (Dark Grey Matte, Wine), one TMAnywhere (Petrol), one Large black pebble glossy Hug Me, with two regular size Hug Mes (pewter and choco crash) on the way from BE. (And, 3 angel purses and a protect me: but I'm not counting those officially.) So, that's 6 BEs.  I don't use all of them, so could probably pare these down further, too, but am not ready to yet.

I DO have too many bags. I need to figure out a way to rehome them, and not feel deprived.  Sometimes I just like looking at them, when I pass them in my closet, even if they've NEVER been worn. Seems fairly neurotic...(maybe I could snap some pics of them, and put the pics on my closet wall, and then rehome the bags...)


----------



## mariabdc

Jenny, it's so good that you are rehoming 20 bals... that's so corageous of you! Just take baby steps and dont pare down any more for a while once you've rehomed the bals... when you feel ready, rethink your collection or create a one-in, one-out rule to keep your bag total below a given figure...


----------



## mariabdc

zuzu maxx said:


> I'm with you mariabdc! I need new clothes too, but always end up in the bag section - lol! I'm starting to look like a hobo with lovely bags


 

I dont look like a hobo (yet), but i tend to wear cheap Zara/Mango/H&M stuff and i am starting to feel that i could do with nicer clothes and fewer bags...


----------



## Geminiz06

Its so funny, Ms. Lizardo and I had this same conversation the other day. I too, sell in order to justify a purchase.my count as of right now including my bespoke is as follows
6 Botkiers Left- I've sold many over the last few months
6 RM's- Im actually shocked that they are tied in first with botkier lol
5 BE's- This count includes my bespoke, that's on it's way (yeahhhhh)
1 Andrea Brueckner
1 chloe 
2 kooba
1-F+C- that has to go lol
1 IF- isabella fiore
So thats 22

I must say that I wouldnt mind parting with 4 of them, and do on occasion fell bad, that I dont rotate them enough


----------



## gga

You know, I've officially quit counting.  When people ask me that question IRL, I generally blurt out some random number between 1 and 9.  I don't think anyone outside of this forum much understands the idea of handbags in double digits.

Instead of counting, I'm now trying to come to grips with the fact that I will never be a big fan of "less is more."


----------



## zuzu maxx

Jenny1963 said:


> I DO have too many bags. I need to figure out a way to rehome them, and not feel deprived. Sometimes I just like looking at them, when I pass them in my closet, even if they've NEVER been worn. Seems fairly neurotic...(maybe I could snap some pics of them, and put the pics on my closet wall, and then rehome the bags...)


 
I understand your pain Jenny.  I think it's especially hard for us pfers to let go of bags!  I've done three big clean outs in the past.  The second time I did it I entered the zone and got so excited to be clearing out my closet that before I knew it I had sold four Chanels for peanuts   Take your time .


----------



## *suzi*

^^^Most people on this forum do not have the "less is more philosophy". Normal people think one or two bags is enough. We think we are doing good at living with the bare minimum with less than 10.

I feel like I am very restrained, yet I have a total of 10 not counting clutches. Four are BE's. I am at a point that I love every one of them and would have a difficult time parting with any of them. I don't want to go over this number, but I still feel like I need some color.


----------



## scarcici

Designer bags, very expensive ones ..? At the moment only five ...


----------



## Ms.Lizardo

OMG I can believe this as someone dared me to count them up just 2 days ago...So far only 2 pals know my little secret....but What the heck....confession is good for the soul!

I have *EIGHY *handbags......uhhmmmm, and 16 wallets/clutches.......Geez thanks for asking......

Oh...and if we're counting BE's...I will have 11 with the cobalt MMS. (can't wait!)


----------



## audball67

Ms. Liz, I'm shoppin' at your "store"!!  You have amazing taste, doll....I betcha all 80 bags are gorgeous/fun/fab!


----------



## lccsue

OMG EIGHTY?  As in 80?  You are my handbag heroine!


----------



## finzup

Ms.Lizardo said:


> OMG I can believe this as someone dared me to count them up just 2 days ago...So far only 2 pals know my little secret....but What the heck....confession is good for the soul!
> 
> I have *EIGHY *handbags......uhhmmmm, and 16 wallets/clutches.......Geez thanks for asking......
> 
> Oh...and if we're counting BE's...I will have 11 with the cobalt MMS. (can't wait!)



THANK YOU for posting that  
You make me feel better 

BTW after I posted 34 bags I looked at my closet/spare bedroom and there's actually more..


----------



## Euridice

Jenny1963 said:


> I am currently in the process of rehoming an embarassing number of BEs and Bals, and am NOT counting those bags.
> 
> I own 4 Balenciaga Couriers (mogano, plomb, ink, and sahara), and two BAL Briefs (Cafe Classic, and Vert Thyme Giant) and one Charbon RH Besace, so 7 Bals. Probably too many. Not sure I need all of them, but not ready yet to pare down further (I'm just rehoming 20 Bals currently, so it's fairly traumatic.)
> 
> Regarding BE: I own 2 Love Mes (Dark Grey Matte, Wine), one TMAnywhere (Petrol), one Large black pebble glossy Hug Me, with two regular size Hug Mes (pewter and choco crash) on the way from BE. (And, 3 angel purses and a protect me: but I'm not counting those officially.) So, that's 6 BEs.  I don't use all of them, so could probably pare these down further, too, but am not ready to yet.
> 
> I DO have too many bags. I need to figure out a way to rehome them, and not feel deprived.  Sometimes I just like looking at them, when I pass them in my closet, even if they've NEVER been worn. Seems fairly neurotic...(maybe I could snap some pics of them, and put the pics on my closet wall, and then rehome the bags...)



I think 7 Bals and 6 BEs sound perfect, good luck with the 20 Bal re-homing project! I agree that taking pics of your old bags would be a nice thing to do. You can pretend they are put up somewhere in your closet and the pics are keeping you company in the meantime!!


----------



## Euridice

gga said:


> You know, I've officially quit counting.  When people ask me that question IRL, I generally blurt out some random number between 1 and 9.  I don't think anyone outside of this forum much understands the idea of handbags in double digits.
> 
> Instead of counting,* I'm now trying to come to grips with the fact that I will never be a big fan of "less is more.*"



Me, too!! More is great!! Bring it on! lol! I just got into the handbag fever thing, so I am now trying to get things under control a bit. I used to naturally wear one bag all the time, but now I'm getting good at switching it up! I like the double digit # of my collection and revel in each bag!


----------



## Euridice

lccsue said:


> omg Eighty?  As in 80?  You are my handbag heroine!



ita! Woww!!!


----------



## zuzu maxx

finzup has a boutique and Ms. Liz has a department store! Ladies, I am in awe .  I guess the next natural line of questioning is where the heck do you keep all of those bags!?

BTW - I use to hide my bags from my hubby, but he's become too smart.  The other day he got home and I was upstairs so I hollered at him to bring me the cute little turquoise bag on the table.  He comes upstairs and says, "Here's your clutch." "No wait, it's a wristlet!" Then he took the strap off and said, "Now it's a clutch!!"  He was so proud of himself and all I could think is "...good golly, pretty soon he will be able to tell a Chanel from a plastic sack."  My days of handbag subterfuge are coming to an end .


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

^


----------



## iluvhandbags

I currently have 3 Coach, 2 BE, and 4 clutches.  I don't really count the clutches.  I never use them except for rare occasions and they aren't worth very much $$.  I bought them more out of necessity for events.  I used to own about 10 Balenciaga, 6 Chloes, 2 bottegas, 2 LV, and a couple Chanel.  I sold all of my uber $$ bags because I felt like my collection was getting out of control and I wanted to start over.  When my new Spring BE's that I ordered show up, I plan on ousting 2 of my Coach (they are legacy bags and make me nervous to use).  I have learned that I don't tend to carry bags that are in colors very much, so I am sticking to owning the neutrals and that is it.  I like owning fewer bags because then I actually use them.  When a new one strikes my fancy, I try to sell an old one.  I follow the one in one out rule that a couple others have mentioned.


----------



## asbb

I have 4 bags, 2 on order, and 2 diaper bags.

I have a high turnover rate.  I generally sell something to fund something else.


----------



## calibaggal

asbb - I really need to follow your lead on selling something to fund something else. With my last purchase I was able to do it.  If only I can do it with all of my purchases.


----------



## kel28

zuzu maxx said:


> finzup has a boutique and Ms. Liz has a department store! Ladies, I am in awe .  I guess the next natural line of questioning is where the heck do you keep all of those bags!?
> 
> BTW - I use to hide my bags from my hubby, but he's become too smart.  The other day he got home and I was upstairs so I hollered at him to bring me the cute little turquoise bag on the table.  He comes upstairs and says, "Here's your clutch." "No wait, it's a wristlet!" Then he took the strap off and said, "Now it's a clutch!!"  He was so proud of himself and all I could think is "...good golly, pretty soon he will be able to tell a Chanel from a plastic sack."  My days of handbag subterfuge are coming to an end .



Thats so funny!  I know how you feel, my hubby has smartened up to the amount of handbags I actually have.  It's my birthday next month and I don't think it will come as a suprise when I want.....yes, you guessed it, another handbag!!


----------



## Jenova

Ms.Lizardo said:


> OMG I can believe this as someone dared me to count them up just 2 days ago...So far only 2 pals know my little secret....but What the heck....confession is good for the soul!
> 
> I have *EIGHY *handbags......uhhmmmm, and 16 wallets/clutches.......Geez thanks for asking......
> 
> Oh...and if we're counting BE's...I will have 11 with the cobalt MMS. (can't wait!)



WOW!  How many designers is that spread over?  I have have had periods of buying Mulberry, Jamin Puech, Chloe, Balenciaga, BE and artisan made bags and had/have a good many of each.  I have been buying 'good' bags since 2005 so the numbers have built up over that time.  I don't want to eliminate all the earlier purchases because I made some very nice choices and still use the bags.


----------



## zuzu maxx

kel28 said:


> Thats so funny!  I know how you feel, my hubby has smartened up to the amount of handbags I actually have. It's my birthday next month and I don't think it will come as a suprise when I want.....yes, you guessed it, another handbag!!


 
Happy birthday early kel28!   I hope you get that handbag from your husband!!


----------



## mariabdc

zuzu maxx said:


> finzup has a boutique and Ms. Liz has a department store! Ladies, I am in awe . I guess the next natural line of questioning is where the heck do you keep all of those bags!?
> 
> BTW - I use to hide my bags from my hubby, but he's become too smart. The other day he got home and I was upstairs so I hollered at him to bring me the cute little turquoise bag on the table. He comes upstairs and says, "Here's your clutch." "No wait, it's a wristlet!" Then he took the strap off and said, "Now it's a clutch!!" He was so proud of himself and all I could think is "...good golly, pretty soon he will be able to tell a Chanel from a plastic sack." My days of handbag subterfuge are coming to an end .


 
That's too funny.. I would recommend buying the same style in different colours in order to confuse him. Men cant tell the difference between chocolate and whiskey handbags, for instance....


----------



## Cornflower Blue

*Ms.Lizardo*, you make me feel sooo much better now - any bag guilt has gone!! But as someone else asked, where the heck do you store them all??


----------



## mariabdc

Ms Lizardo, you shouldnt have posted that figure. Now we ALL feel very good about our growing collections... i can imagine myself with 80 bags in the future (at a rate of 5 bags a year)...
Do you have pics of your closet? IT must be heaven... Very peanutbaby-esque...


----------



## Jenova

I think the key element is to choose styles that pack flat well.  You can get lots of Balenciaga Firsts and Citys into a box compared to Mulberry Roxannes and Emmys.  My BEs seem to straighton out quite well after being squished.


----------



## lccsue

mariabdc said:


> That's too funny.. I would recommend buying the same style in different colours in order to confuse him. Men cant tell the difference between chocolate and whiskey handbags, for instance....


 

That is SOOO true!  Metallics completely confuse my husband!  He thinks my pewter hug me and my mottled silver TMA are the same bag ?? WTH?  Anyway, have no intention of trying to correct him


----------



## gga

Ms.Lizardo said:


> OMG I can believe this as someone dared me to count them up just 2 days ago...So far only 2 pals know my little secret....but What the heck....confession is good for the soul!
> 
> I have *EIGHY *handbags......uhhmmmm, and 16 wallets/clutches.......Geez thanks for asking......
> 
> Oh...and if we're counting BE's...I will have 11 with the cobalt MMS. (can't wait!)


 
I love you.  From henceforth you shall be as a goddess to me.


----------



## nomoreroom

Ms. Liz, please do share how you store and organize your handbags. Are they arranged so you can actually see them all so you can browse for inspiration. Can you get to all of them easily if the inspiration strikes to carry a particular bag?

On a side note, has anyone tried the handbag hangers that I see offered by a  couple online sellers? (I'm not sure if it's cool for me to post a link here to show what I'm referring to.)


----------



## zuzu maxx

Ha ha!  That's a great idea!!  I'm sure I can keep him confused for a while with the same style bags.  If he ever finds my secret box of receipts I am a dead woman - lol!

I am actually trying to push him into some sort of expensive hobby so we can be equally enabling .



mariabdc said:


> That's too funny.. I would recommend buying the same style in different colours in order to confuse him. Men cant tell the difference between chocolate and whiskey handbags, for instance....


----------



## zuzu maxx

nomoreroom said:


> Ms. Liz, please do share how you store and organize your handbags. Are they arranged so you can actually see them all so you can browse for inspiration. Can you get to all of them easily if the inspiration strikes to carry a particular bag?
> 
> On a side note, has anyone tried the handbag hangers that I see offered by a couple online sellers? (I'm not sure if it's cool for me to post a link here to show what I'm referring to.)


 
This might be a handbag "no no", but I hang my lighter bags in the dust bag on sturdy hangers.  I just pull the handles out and hang them right over the hanger hook.  I haven't had any problems thus far and it keeps them from getting squished.


----------



## mariabdc

zuzu maxx said:


> Ha ha! That's a great idea!! I'm sure I can keep him confused for a while with the same style bags. If he ever finds my secret box of receipts I am a dead woman - lol!
> 
> I am actually trying to push him into some sort of expensive hobby so we can be equally enabling .


 
I know how you feel:ninja:... I have no hubby to peruse my receipts, but sometimes i get paranoid as what to my family would think if i suddently died :devil:and they found a) my stash of secret bags:weird: b) a pile of custom tax receipts  c) my CCs' statements ... They'd probably be shocked and refuse to come to my burial ceremony...

Trying to engage your hubby in an expensive hobby is a very good tactic... 

I know this thread caused a bit of controversy in the BE area when it was first mentioned, but i love how funny and creative some of us can be when it comes to bags - it is worth reading (the OP is a lovely, kind and humorous lady who likes to amuse other Chloe lovers)

http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/how-to-train-difficult-dh-so-chloe-land-308285.html


----------



## kel28

Controversy was not on my mind when I set this thread up.  It was just a way of finding out how people feel about their handbag collection.  Was not meant to make anyone feel bad.  Reflection is good for the soul!!


----------



## mariabdc

Not this thread, kel! The one i posted a link to! I think we have all enjoyed your thread!


----------



## Jenova

Yes - it was good fun to see how everyone viewed their bags.


----------



## gga

kel28 said:


> Controversy was not on my mind when I set this thread up.  It was just a way of finding out how people feel about their handbag collection.  Was not meant to make anyone feel bad.  Reflection is good for the soul!!



I know I'm having fun with it.  Ms.L gave me the courage to go count my bags.  Since I don't have 80, I'm thrilled to have a new goal.  Whoohoo!!


----------



## Jenova

gga said:


> I know I'm having fun with it.  Ms.L gave me the courage to go count my bags.  Since I don't have 80, I'm thrilled to have a new goal.  Whoohoo!!



80 is a strange number to aim at - why not go for the whole 100


----------



## kel28

Thanks guys....I can't talk, I am now the proud owner of 7 bags, when I only had five when I started the thread.  I bought a Cobalt LM midi and a Cocoa Sasha (Botkier).  I know that I will get so much use out of them though...


----------



## Jenova

Glad to hear about the Cobalt LM Midi.  Please post some photos of the Botkier in the Non-BE purchases thread so we can admire it.


----------



## kel28

I am away studying at the moment so I wont see it for a few weeks.  The store is holding onto it for me, but will be sure to post pics of both bags when I receive them.  One of them is a birthday present!


----------



## *suzi*

I love the thread. I feel a lot less guilty about my bags now!


----------



## gga

Jenova said:


> 80 is a strange number to aim at - why not go for the whole 100



I'm taking the baby steps.  I'll have to sneak up on the 3 digit mark.  I don't think I'm brave enough to set a 3 digit handbag goal at this point.


----------



## Ms.Lizardo

Luckily for me my boyfriend lets me have the spare bedroom of our house to use as I want. Seriously not only is the closet full, but I actually have a couch where I put the rest. Now if we had kids I'b be in trouble. The house is old for Florida (built in 1923) so you know how much closet space they have....LOL



zuzu maxx said:


> finzup has a boutique and Ms. Liz has a department store! Ladies, I am in awe .  I guess the next natural line of questioning is where the heck do you keep all of those bags!?
> 
> BTW - I use to hide my bags from my hubby, but he's become too smart.  The other day he got home and I was upstairs so I hollered at him to bring me the cute little turquoise bag on the table.  He comes upstairs and says, "Here's your clutch." "No wait, it's a wristlet!" Then he took the strap off and said, "Now it's a clutch!!"  He was so proud of himself and all I could think is "...good golly, pretty soon he will be able to tell a Chanel from a plastic sack."  My days of handbag subterfuge are coming to an end .


----------



## Ms.Lizardo

I would say about 4 or 5 major designers. I have some names not familiar, here from my travels to Spain, France and Italy. I'm  a sucker for nice leather.

I need to thin the herd, but when herd thinning consists of pulling them all out and trying them on, I usually don't get very far.....LOL

Oh...and I didn't pick the  number...it just picked me.....I honestly thought I had around 50. I was floored myself.



Jenova said:


> WOW!  How many designers is that spread over?  I have have had periods of buying Mulberry, Jamin Puech, Chloe, Balenciaga, BE and artisan made bags and had/have a good many of each.  I have been buying 'good' bags since 2005 so the numbers have built up over that time.  I don't want to eliminate all the earlier purchases because I made some very nice choices and still use the bags.


----------



## Ms.Lizardo

So true Jenova....I have 7 Kooba Lucy's that I bought during the Kooba rage and they all lie flat, so it's easy to pack a few colors and still travel light.

  The thing about the BE's, except form my SM's...is I always am  so worried about crushing them during trips.



Jenova said:


> I think the key element is to choose styles that pack flat well.  You can get lots of Balenciaga Firsts and Citys into a box compared to Mulberry Roxannes and Emmys.  My BEs seem to straighton out quite well after being squished.


----------



## Ms.Lizardo

gga said:


> I know I'm having fun with it.  Ms.L gave me the courage to go count my bags.  Since I don't have 80, I'm thrilled to have a new goal.  Whoohoo!!


----------



## Ms.Lizardo

I do want to see pictures of your cobalt LMMidi  and would love to see the Sasha. Do you mean the chocolate color or is this a new color? I have a few Sasha'a. One is a large pudding, and there is a new color that is quite close to it. Oops...sorry wrong forum. 

Can't wait to see your pics.



kel28 said:


> Thanks guys....I can't talk, I am now the proud owner of 7 bags, when I only had five when I started the thread.  I bought a Cobalt LM midi and a Cocoa Sasha (Botkier).  I know that I will get so much use out of them though...


----------



## finzup

Ms.Lizardo said:


> Luckily for me my boyfriend lets me have the spare bedroom of our house to use as I want. Seriously not only is the closet full, but I actually have a couch where I put the rest. Now if we had kids I'b be in trouble. The house is old for Florida (built in 1923) so you know how much closet space they have....LOL


 
LOL I "own" the spare bedroom in my house to ... I really do need to declutter. Besides purses, I have shoes, clothes, scarves, etc.. just too much!


----------



## mariabdc

I dont have a spare bedroom in my house and i cant fill my office with handbags... BLimey!
I am seriously running out of space in my wardrobe. Luckily, i dont buy many clothes and i dont mind giving them away when i need more "bag space"...


----------



## kel28

Ms.Lizardo said:


> I do want to see pictures of your cobalt LMMidi  and would love to see the Sasha. Do you mean the chocolate color or is this a new color? I have a few Sasha'a. One is a large pudding, and there is a new color that is quite close to it. Oops...sorry wrong forum.
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics.



New spring colour - cocoa (similar to pudding I think).


----------



## zuzu maxx

mariabdc said:


> I know how you feel:ninja:... I have no hubby to peruse my receipts, but sometimes i get paranoid as what to my family would think if i suddently died :devil:and they found a) my stash of secret bags:weird: b) a pile of custom tax receipts  c) my CCs' statements ... They'd probably be shocked and refuse to come to my burial ceremony...


 
 - The ladies in your family would probably fight over who gets to inherit your collection!


----------



## mariabdc

zuzu maxx said:


> - The ladies in your family would probably fight over who gets to inherit your collection!


 No, they like bags, but not so expensive... I am already writing a living will as to what to do with my bags... My daugher has already asked to inherit my choco baby paddinton and i have a few friends here that would love to get other bags... I will also state which bags should be sold in order to pay off my CC debt... Sorry for being so gloomy, but a good friend of mine died of cancer and i am rethinking a few things....


----------



## kel28

I know what you mean Maria, someone close to me died to cancer three years ago and it made me reassess a lot of things!!


----------



## rachaelmb

Ok, so unfortunately Goldenbleu is going out of business so I just doubled my collection overnight.

I currently have 
3 Chloe's
3 Lv's
1 Marc by MJ
3 Hayden Harnett
3 BE
and 9 Goldenbleu on the way, I have no will power at 90% off!!!


----------



## willowsmom

At one point, I had about 20 Coach bags, a bal city, a Cole Haan bucket bag, a couple of clutches and tons of accessories.  Then I had fewer Coach, but was up to 7 bals and a bal cp along with the clutches, accessories and cole haan.  I freaked - for me, that's just too much $ tied up in bags. So I'm down to 3 bbags, a bal MU, my Cole Haan, a couple of clutches, a miu miu and my first BE which is on the way and only accesories I use on a daily basis.  I'm actually happy to have downsized, though I will be honest and say if I had the space, and more importantly, the moolah for it, I would have a huge collection!


----------



## zuzu maxx

Ha ha ha!  For the deals they had I can't blame you!!  I had a few in my bag and had to keep clicking off the website before I finally restrained the finger.  

I swear, I shouldn't look at handbag websites without taking a Valium.  I feel my heart rate speed up and just want everything...more more!

Great haul rachaelmb! 



rachaelmb said:


> Ok, so unfortunately Goldenbleu is going out of business so I just doubled my collection overnight.
> 
> I currently have
> 3 Chloe's
> 3 Lv's
> 1 Marc by MJ
> 3 Hayden Harnett
> 3 BE
> and 9 Goldenbleu on the way, I have no will power at 90% off!!!


----------



## msterling

I've enjoyed reading all of the responses on this thread. It's funny how some people feel like they need to justify what they have and others just accept that they love bags and may have more than they'll ever need. 

Since I think I'm part of the "justify" group, I decided to break up the numbers according to function and to exclude a few leftover bags from the past that I will either sell or just use for trips to amusement parks and other places that tend to be a bit dirty. 

Everyday bags - 1 RM and 6 BE (Blue Stonewash, Black Crash, Wine, Dark Grey, Purple, Tan, Petrol)

Work bags - 1 BE and 1 Coach (Chocolate and Black)

Clutches - 2 BE (Purple Crash and Pewter) 


Although I admit that I have more bags than I really need, I'm happy that I got out of the black bag rut and now have a nice collection of bags in a variety of colors.


----------



## zuzu maxx

msterling - your collection reads like a beautiful BE rainbow!


----------



## Loquita

mariabdc said:


> No, they like bags, but not so expensive... I am already writing a living will as to what to do with my bags... My daugher has already asked to inherit my choco baby paddinton and i have a few friends here that would love to get other bags... I will also state which bags should be sold in order to pay off my CC debt... Sorry for being so gloomy, but a good friend of mine died of cancer and i am rethinking a few things....



I am sorry to hear about your friend's death, María... 

You are right to re-think everything now -- and a living will is a great idea, I should have one, too.  I think that I would mystify (terrify?) my family with all of the funny stuff in my closets.  

As for my bag collection, here it is:

1. Ruby 08 Balenciaga Day Bag with Regular Hardware
2.  Black Basketweave Rebecca Morning After Bag with Original Hardware    and Elisha Strap
3.  Charcoal Basketweave Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini with Original Hardware
4.  Violet Bryna Nicole Vega Hobo 
5.  Glossy Purple Belen Echandia Love Me with Silver Hardware
6.  Bryna Nicole Cream Minna Slouch Hobo 

(But one of these is currently up for sale, so I will probably have one less soon).  

I have the following on the way:

7.  Rouille 07 Balenciaga Day (on layaway)
8.  Tomato Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag with Original Hardware (en route!!!)
9.  Burnt Orange Belen Echandia Whisper To Me with Gold Hardware (bespoking as we speak)
10.  Ignes Gabrielle in Tinted Wine (bespoking as we speak)

...plus small leather goods from Hayden-Harnett, M by MJ, RM, and BE.

...and I am trying like hell not to buy two bags that I am stalking on auction as well!!!  ush:


----------



## finzup

rachaelmb said:


> Ok, so unfortunately Goldenbleu is going out of business so I just doubled my collection overnight.
> 
> I currently have
> 3 Chloe's
> 3 Lv's
> 1 Marc by MJ
> 3 Hayden Harnett
> 3 BE
> and 9 Goldenbleu on the way, I have no will power at 90% off!!!



wow 9 new bags!! post them in the "non BE purchase" thread when they arrive


----------



## calibaggal

I have been reluctant to confess but, I guess this is the place for it.

1 YSL
1 Miu Miu
1 Jimmy Choo
2 Marc Jacobs 
4 Rebecca Minkoff's
3 HH's
8 BE's
1 Foley Corrina
1 Banana Republic
6 wallets

Needless to say, I change my handbag at least 3-4 times a week.


----------



## ladakini

How many bags live live in your home? Do you have any you never use? 

Do you keep bags you never wear "just in case"? Or do you sell or trade them out for something new...


----------



## heather123

I own about 15 bags. I used to have more, but sold or donated a few in the past year or so. I've decided to buy less expensive bags for the time being, since the reality is that although I rotate my bags I tend to wear only 3-4 on a regular basis. Right now I'm wearing a Balenciaga Twiggy and love it. But I'm not buying any more Bbags because too many expensive bags are just laying round my house. Today I promised to carry my Dolce and Gabana satchel more often, and also a Prada I've been neglecting. But I won't be able to wear the D&G for nearly a month, because it's at my home in Ireland and I'm in France just now.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i own about 25. i use maybe three. not very good, but i've been definitely making more of an effort to rotate my bags.


----------



## ladakini

It's so easy to keep buying beautiful "must haves". When I started forgetting what bags I actually had, I knew it was time to stop and reconsider. Now I have 5 LV, 3 Prada, 3 Chanel, 2 Goyard, and 1 Louboutin and all are loved and are worn consistently.


----------



## ladakini

tadpolenyc said:


> i own about 25. i use maybe three. not very good, but i've been definitely making more of an effort to rotate my bags.



Are all 25 still in your good graces? Any that should find a new home?


----------



## ladakini

heather123 said:


> I own about 15 bags. I used to have more, but sold or donated a few in the past year or so. I've decided to buy less expensive bags for the time being, since the reality is that although I rotate my bags I tend to wear only 3-4 on a regular basis. Right now I'm wearing a Balenciaga Twiggy and love it. But I'm not buying any more Bbags because too many expensive bags are just laying round my house. Today I promised to carry my Dolce and Gabana satchel more often, and also a Prada I've been neglecting. But I won't be able to wear the D&G for nearly a month, because it's at my home in Ireland and I'm in France just now.



My mood changes daily, as do my handbag choices. Will you be happy with the less expensive bags? I know that once I experienced great leathers, and excellent craftsmanship, I couldn't go back.


----------



## Elsie87

I own designer 14 bags (not including my mum's; I also use those) + a couple of lower brand/no name bags. 

I wear all my designer bags. I rotate a lot, so I won't get bored of any them.


----------



## NagaJolokia

It's down to 19, but w/ 1 on the way...so 20.  

I currently am using or have used regularly 7 (and will go back to those that I have used regularly after this 2 month rotation is over).  I've occassionally used 2.   I plan to use the rest pretty regularly with the exception of the unfinished leather ones (as these are so ridiculously easy to stain or get ruined from weather conditions, ugh!), and a lot of them are relatively new so it's not like I've been neglecting them long.


----------



## redskater

over 30.  A few have been in semi-retirement but I wont get rid of.  I use about 15 of them right now, and rotate about 2x a week.  There are a couple that are going to the big ebay in the sky.


----------



## ladakini

redskater said:


> over 30.  A few have been in semi-retirement but I wont get rid of.  I use about 15 of them right now, and rotate about 2x a week.  There are a couple that are going to the big ebay in the sky.



I love that!
I would need a bigger closet and a spreadsheet for that many. But don't get me wrong... I'm envious. There are more than 30 bags on my wish list


----------



## leilani01

I've consigned a few but still have 10 bags.  Unfortunately, I only use 5 of them.  Definitely need to get rid of at least a couple more bags (those bags that are too small or that fall into the "just in case" catagory).

I have my eye on a couple (need to narrow it down to one) beautiful S/S bags and need to make sure I have room.


----------



## NagaJolokia

I really, really do not want more than 25 bags, preferably much less than that...like 15.  Grrrr...I would like much better versions of several of my bags, and when I do that I can either sell or give away the former versions to my mother...


----------



## ladakini

leilani01 said:


> I've consigned a few but still have 10 bags.  Unfortunately, I only use 5 of them.  Definitely need to get rid of at least a couple more bags (those bags that are too small or "just in case").
> 
> I have my eye on a couple of beautiful S/S bags and need to make sure I have room for them.



Pardon my ignorance... what are S/S bags?
There is a great consignment shop near me. I definitely will keep this option in mind.


----------



## ladakini

NagaJolokia said:


> I really, really do not want more than 25 bags, preferably much less than that...like 15.  Grrrr...I would like much better versions of several of my bags, and when I do that I can either sell or give away the former versions to my mother...



I feel overindulgent even with my 14. All my "been there, done that" bags go to my daughter. She loves them.


----------



## No Cute

I am working to give away and sell all the (larger/shoulder) bags I don't use.  Now clutches, which are bags, too, are different: those are made to wait for an event or outfit, so the ones I have purchased stay with me in their sleepers.


----------



## breezie17

Currently 7.  I just sold 4 bags and I am pretty happy with where I am now.  I use all but 1, but can't seem to sell that one, darn it!  But I am always looking to buy more!


----------



## ladakini

breezie17 said:


> Currently 7.  I just sold 4 bags and I am pretty happy with where I am now.  I use all but 1, but can't seem to sell that one, darn it!  But I am always looking to buy more!



Just as I say I'm done, something extraordinary pops up.


Your avatar is precious, by the way.


----------



## breezie17

ladakini said:


> Just as I say I'm done, something extraordinary pops up.
> 
> 
> Your avatar is precious, by the way.


 
Oh, thank you!    And yes...based on my wishlist, I have a lot of bags coming in the near future, LOL.  I need an RM Nikki in every color...haha!!!


----------



## Loquita

Great thread!  I currently own eight, with four more on the way (will likely not keep all four, though). 

I use every single one of the bags in my collection, and like to keep it on the smaller side so that I use _everything_.


----------



## Eponineslove

I have about 7 (maybe 8) designer bags and about 12-15 non designer bags that I use for school.  All of my bags are used regularly.  My designer bags aren't used for school (too big of a chance of it getting stolen/damaged), but I do use them on the weekends and after my classes are done.


----------



## liwhi

I own about 25.  I rotate between 6 on a regular basis and the others just on occasion (goes perfect with a couple of outfits, etc)


----------



## mariabdc

I currently own nine bags. I try to rotate them daily, but i tend to use three or four of them.
I also try to sell the ones that i dont use/love any more to help fund others and keep my grand total under 10...


----------



## Little Tiger

^^ I own 9 as well!

5 are designer, 3 I don't use and will probably sell, and 1 is damaged (I got paint on it which I can't get off) but is a really nice style and colour, and I'd like to get some art supplies in and paint roses all over it.


----------



## nanette0269

i was having major sales goggles when i first got into bags....but i'm over that now.  i have several on bonanzle that i never used and/or rarely used, which i finally accept that they are just not me.  so, hopefully they will go to someone that loves them.  

But then I say that and I just picked up a large pewter satchel from Kenneth Cole for $65 (down from $338)....but at least this one looks more me  so we shall see.


----------



## BagSlave

own 5....I listed 1 for sale but it hasnt sold yet and I just recently recieved 1 so it hasnt been used at all.....thus I use 3 lovingly


----------



## annemerrick

I own about 70 bags (maybe 25 designer), and use probably 5 of those.  I have a very hard time getting rid of anything because my daughters may want them one day.  If I was going to sell what I don't use, I could probably buy a Birkin!!


----------



## Compass Rose

I believe I have simplified my life with owning a total of approximately 15 bags.  I use every single one of them and I rotate about three times a week.


----------



## tadpolenyc

ladakini said:


> Are all 25 still in your good graces? Any that should find a new home?



oh yeah. i could never get rid of any of them, but i started becoming a collector for a bit and i want to put an end to that. i love these bags and they're meant to be carried and enjoyed. i'm actually carrying one of the neglected bags today!


----------



## beljwl

I have 20 bags - mostly LV... I change my bag daily. I do not repeat until I use each bag (except for special occasions ). I have 3 bags I really do not care for but I force myself to use them, otherwise I would never use them. I am actually trying to sell them at a resale place right now.


----------



## Spinky

I have 8 plus one clutch. I rotate between all of them on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## JSH812

I probably own 30 bags... mostly designer or at least "semi" designer (I guess?) I think I wear like 4 of them....which is WHY I need into the Market Place!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baglady88

I have 2 designer bags (Louis V and Coach), one Forever21 bag and 1 Charlotte Rousse bag. I use the Coach one more often than the LV because its black. But for the most part, I use my charlotte rousse bag as a everyday bag since that's the bag I use for school. My LV is only for when I look nice. I'm getting the Gucci boston bag as a everyday bag.


----------



## ladakini

Loquita said:


> Great thread!  I currently own eight, with four more on the way (will likely not keep all four, though).
> 
> I use every single one of the bags in my collection, and like to keep it on the smaller side so that I use _everything_.



You have some great bags. 
I picked up 3 this week. One is purple, one is fuschia. I need a new wardrobe now! 
I use everything too.


----------



## ladakini

Eponineslove said:


> I have about 7 (maybe 8) designer bags and about 12-15 non designer bags that I use for school.  All of my bags are used regularly.  My designer bags aren't used for school (too big of a chance of it getting stolen/damaged), but I do use them on the weekends and after my classes are done.



I adore the bag in the back of your family photo in your sig line, the white with the flowers. What is that? Fabulous piece.


----------



## ladakini

liwhi said:


> I own about 25.  I rotate between 6 on a regular basis and the others just on occasion (goes perfect with a couple of outfits, etc)



That makes me feel better. Two of my new bags match nothing I own. Now I can buy a couple of pieces that will work with them. Too easy to have a monochromatic wardrobe.


----------



## ladakini

nanette0269 said:


> i was having major sales goggles when i first got into bags....but i'm over that now.  i have several on bonanzle that i never used and/or rarely used, which i finally accept that they are just not me.  so, hopefully they will go to someone that loves them.
> 
> But then I say that and I just picked up a large pewter satchel from Kenneth Cole for $65 (down from $338)....but at least this one looks more me  so we shall see.


Did you bequeath me those goggles? You forgot to add the sale part.

I'd love to see the Kenneth Cole bag.


----------



## ladakini

annemerrick said:


> I own about 70 bags (maybe 25 designer), and use probably 5 of those.  I have a very hard time getting rid of anything because my daughters may want them one day.  If I was going to sell what I don't use, I could probably buy a Birkin!!



Wow!
Where do you store them all?
All of mine go to my daughter as the mood strikes her. She has excellent taste. I'm deluding myself that my bags are an investment.


----------



## ladakini

baglady88 said:


> I have 2 designer bags (Louis V and Coach), one Forever21 bag and 1 Charlotte Rousse bag. I use the Coach one more often than the LV because its black. But for the most part, I use my charlotte rousse bag as a everyday bag since that's the bag I use for school. My LV is only for when I look nice. I'm getting the Gucci boston bag as a everyday bag.


That's a very classic bag. What does the Charlotte Rousse bag look like? Like I need more eye candy to tempt me...


JSH812 said:


> I probably own 30 bags... mostly designer or at least "semi" designer (I guess?) I think I wear like 4 of them....which is WHY I need into the Market Place!!!!!!!!!!!


What is the Market Place?


Spinky said:


> I have 8 plus one clutch. I rotate between all of them on a fairly regular basis.


Which is your absolute favorite?


beljwl said:


> I have 20 bags - mostly LV... I change my bag daily. I do not repeat until I use each bag (except for special occasions ). I have 3 bags I really do not care for but I force myself to use them, otherwise I would never use them. I am actually trying to sell them at a resale place right now.


Oh? Let's talk...


tadpolenyc said:


> oh yeah. i could never get rid of any of them, but i started becoming a collector for a bit and i want to put an end to that. i love these bags and they're meant to be carried and enjoyed. i'm actually carrying one of the neglected bags today!


I agree about enjoying them. They become like old friends... that don't borrow money or get too drunk in public...


Compass Rose said:


> I believe I have simplified my life with owning a total of approximately 15 bags.  I use every single one of them and I rotate about three times a week.


Good for you. I am constantly trying to simplify my life. Not an easy task. I salute you.


BagSlave said:


> own 5....I listed 1 for sale but it hasnt sold yet and I just recently recieved 1 so it hasnt been used at all.....thus I use 3 lovingly


Lovingly is the best way in all we do. Good luck on selling!


mariabdc said:


> I currently own nine bags. I try to rotate them daily, but i tend to use three or four of them.
> I also try to sell the ones that i dont use/love any more to help fund others and keep my grand total under 10...


Great plan. Where do you sell them?


Little Tiger said:


> ^^ I own 9 as well!
> 
> 5 are designer, 3 I don't use and will probably sell, and 1 is damaged (I got paint on it which I can't get off) but is a really nice style and colour, and I'd like to get some art supplies in and paint roses all over it.


Ooh! I do hope you post the painted one when it's done. I would love to see it.


----------



## leilani01

ladakini said:


> Pardon my ignorance... what are S/S bags?
> There is a great consignment shop near me. I definitely will keep this option in mind.


 
S/S = Spring/Summer 

I'd probably get more for my bags if I used Ebay but I'm scared of Ebay.... 

Good luck in consigning your bags!


----------



## rorosity

I own approximately 45 -50 handbags.  I do wear most of them.  Some more than others.  There are a few that do not get too much use.  I have gotten much better about changing handbags on an almost-daily basis.  It can be a pain, but I have to justify having them all.


----------



## Eponineslove

ladakini said:


> I adore the bag in the back of your family photo in your sig line, the white with the flowers. What is that? Fabulous piece.



Thanks!  It is a Dooney & Bourke, the Lily Cindy Tote.  It is a great bag.  Fits a lot.


----------



## heather123

ladakini said:


> My mood changes daily, as do my handbag choices. Will you be happy with the less expensive bags? I know that once I experienced great leathers, and excellent craftsmanship, I couldn't go back.


 

Hi ladakini  I will definitely be pleased with less expensive bags! I'm finally realizing that I really don't want to carry any bag for the next twenty years, and that in any case there are many great bags nowadays that don't cost an arm and a leg! For example, I recently discovered Dent's bags and was delighted. Dent's is a long-established British brand (www.dents.co.uk)  whose bags are pretty off-the-radar just now as they are more famous for their leather gloves. Being a Brit I'm proud to carry a British bag, even though the bags are manufactured elsewhere like so many.


----------



## Sabine

I have four excluding clutche;
Vuitton Cabas piano
Chanel black cerf
Chanel black jumbo flap
Longchamp black medium pilage short handles

I really like the idea of less is more and i hate unused stuff. It is really hard for me as i am a real fashion victim. I would love a big with pilage for school and a chane medallion tote to complete the collection. I love the idea of one handbag that goed everywhere with me , i like to use my stuff but it's not for me i guess


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I have 8 designer bags.  I've had more, sold 4.  One, my Kate Spade I got years ago on Ebay turned out to be a fake.  It started out more a collection, but now to me they are just bags


----------



## Karenada

I own three designer bags louis vuitton, miu miu and gucci. Whilst I have two non designer high street leather bags from topshop.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

I'd say it's around 50 and half of those designer. I have a hard time getting rid of designer bags so they keep increasing. I recently got rid of about fifteen bags so I try to keep the number around the same.


----------



## jmcadon

I'm guessing maybe 20 or so.  I wear them all or I sell them if I don't.


----------



## kathyrose

About 110 or so? I don't use most of them. I am more of a collector. I'm starting to use more but not close to what I own at all.


----------



## Roe

I have about 65 designer bags however I  keep  about 10 on the constant rotation


----------



## chessmont

ladakini said:


> How many bags live live in your home? Do you have any you never use?
> 
> Do you keep bags you never wear "just in case"? Or do you sell or trade them out for something new...



-About 50.  I haven't used a few yet they are so gorgeous I have to screw up my courage to take them out and GASP! get them scratched or dirty.

Some I keep (limited editions, for the most part. or discontinued beautiful ones), and I do sell some that I can live without, even if I like them, if I need the cash.


----------



## ruthfmc

Great thread!

I have 12 bags, 1 clutch, 1 clutch on hold and 1 waist pouch.  2 are Coach, and I never wear them, but my husband bought them for me a few years ago (before my true obsession began), so I won't ever sell them.  I have 1 LV, 2 RM, 4 MJ, 1 Bal, 1 Fendi, 1 Gucci....1 Bal clutch, another Bal clutch on hold, and a Gucci waist pouch.  Other than the Coach bags, I use all of the others - switching about every 2-3 weeks.  Some are seasonal, so I wear them at certain times of the year only.  The Gucci pouch is basically for traveling.  I'm feeling as though I love every single bag in my collection right now.  The only thing I'm at all craving is to switch up my LV Mono Speedy for a Damier Ebone (I think that's what it's called).  I prefer the brown leather.


----------



## louis4life

Off-the-top I would say a good 10-11 but I use about 6.


----------



## bagshopr

I have about 15, I think.  I don't keep them all out at once, some are spring/summer, some are fall/winter.  They all get used.  When I find that I am not using something, it goes to Ebay.


----------



## gucci fan

16 bags total.  6 gucci bags, 4 LV's, 1 MJ, 1 Balenciaga, 2 chanel, 1 Fendi, and 1 prada.  I try to rotate my bags to best compliment each outfit.  The only bags I don't use are the prada, Fendi, and 1 LV.  I don't sell these bags b/c I don't think I would get much money for them and figure I would rather let my sister or daughter use them.


----------



## bagachondriac

Currently, I have over 50 left in my collection after either gifting or selling about the same number. Of those I have held onto, only about 13 have been carried. Admittedly, I'm more of a collector.


----------



## $hopstoomuch

I have about 12 (not counting clutches). I use all of them, but some get a lot more use in different seasons.


----------



## diann_co

I only have about 8 and I wear most of them..
that said, I had lots more but since I have an on and off pinched nerve in my shoulder blade I had to get rid of a bunch of my shoulder strap bags 'cause they made it worse


----------



## katlun

I have 12 bags, which my husband thinks is alot, I am going to have him read this and maybe he will be quite about all the bags I own.  I don't sell the ones I don't like\use, I just gift them to one of my nieces, I have 9, my girls really aren't old enough for my bags, yet.


----------



## girlycharlie

About 50-60 but only use about 10. I also have about 40-50 wallets and makeup bags.


----------



## yvr_honey

12 bags, 6 clutches. I haven't used 6 of my bags in a while...hmmm...


----------



## virgo8708

I used to have a ton of bags but most weren't desinger but since got rid of sold most.

I have 2 Balenciaga's, 1 Fendi Spy, 1 Botkier and 2 clutches. I have a JJ Winter's bag I am waiting on that will be coming to me in April. I have bought a lot of designer bags lately but they just didn't work so I sent them for consignment. I am hoping to get another Balenciaga, another Botkier and Miu Miu bow or coffer soon. 

I haven't used my Fendi spy because it is a white bag so I am waiting for summer to use it and I haven't used my clutches in a long time. Other than that the other bags get used quite a bit.


----------



## Etincelle

I own about 10 "designer" bags and clutches and I use about 7 of them in a regulat basis.


----------



## runner22

Currently own 6. I'm packing off one to a new home tomorrow and am trying to sell another, which really only leaves me with four. Two are really only good weather bags and another is more of a spring/summer bag.

Now wristlets on the other hand. I have three, only use one. They're almost too pretty to use!


----------



## Bitten

I use about 10 of my bags on reasonably regular rotation - I own about 18 bags.


----------



## dierregi

I own 10 and rotate regularly at least 8.  There are a couple I use less regulalry and those are the brightest colors, which should give me some indication about my next purchase


----------



## caxe

I have no "luxury" (expensive) bags, but I do have about 30 "designer" (not very expensive) bags that are mostly Coach and D&B.  I do have approximately 125 other bags (they would be considered on the forum to be non-designer, like Fossil, the Sak, a few LeSportsac bags, and quite a few "no name" high street fashion type bags).  Not sure exactly how many, as I stopped counting long ago.

I don't get a chance to carry them all, but I do have my favorites.


----------



## caxe

^^^I have maybe 50 smaller bags and accessories, like wallets, wristlets, clutches, passport holders, swing packs, etc.  Maybe half of them are non-branded.


----------



## sand

I have 13 or 14 - I can't believe I have that many as I have my 3 favorites (BV, Gryson and Celine) and don't use the others...

I do have a problem with letting go however - I have a Cole Haan that is 10+ years old (it is a dark brown woven leather bag with long braided straps that is very worn but still gorgeous IMO) that I just can't get rid of even though I haven't used it in years.


----------



## MittenedThings

Is it too late to make this into a poll?  I'd love to see the spread/average of numbers!


----------



## bunny

Hi I think around 20 but they arent all high-end brands, most are mid range brands which include Moschino or Be&D or unusual styles that have caught my eye.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

All but my Gucci Joy Boston  and my newest acquisition:
Black Leather Large Zoe 
I'm rotating between the two 
​


----------



## Samia

Got rid of a few, gave them away to my sisters I now have about 10 and I use them all regularly.


----------



## bonny_montana

On my last count, due to me taking pics for my showcase I have 187 bags, all Highend but for about 10 evening clutches. Plus 3 JC's on their way to me. I have loved collecting bags and shoes forever. Never bought on e-bay but bought one recently from bonanzle. Also a rule with me. Save for them but never use a credit card for anything. Don't own a credit card. And I use all my bags.


----------



## Etincelle

About 12 designer and premier designer: 1 Miu Miu, 1 YSL, 1 Dior, 4 Gerard Darel, 2 Longchamp Légende, 1 Mulberry, 1 MBMJ and 1 Radley. I intend to sell 1 and get a YSL Muse so I guess 12 is perfect for me


----------



## KC1984

At least 20, then theres some stuffed in htbs waldrobe, in the coat cupboard & under the bed.........


----------



## couture2387

about 15 or so


----------



## NagaJolokia

33 total including outside of my closet w/ most being mid-range, a few high end, and several are cheap (under 200 bucks in value).

My closet is so full that I have to actually put 7-8 of my bags on my bedroom floor and wall.


----------



## jacqualyn

over 20 i believe..cheapest would probably be my longchamp pliage...most expensive hermes shoulder birkin II


----------



## blackmamba10000

Am I crazy for having so many handbags? 

How many bags do you own currently? And do you think it's okay to have an astronomical amount of handbags?

I think I currently have 24 handbags and two more on the way!


----------



## Compass Rose

Oh, heck....I used to have a lot more thn I do now.  I've honed myself down to the bags that I really, really, really love and use, and I have about a dozen in my closet.  I think I can live with that....maybe a few more, but that's a good number for me.


----------



## Mimster

I think I have about 25 although I only use 3 on a regular basis.  The rest are packed away.  There's 3 that still have tags on them and they are sitting in my closet.  I'm slowly teaching myself self-discipline and purchase bags that I really want and need.  I'm not going to follow the latest fads or just buy a bag just for the name.  

My husband thinks that I have too many and made me swore that I would not buy another handbag if he gives me my dream bag, a croc Birkin.  It's a tempting offer but ....


----------



## MidNiteSun

i don't want to know the exact #. that way, i don't feel guilty every time i buy a new one.  i know i have more than 40.  i bought 4 prada bags in july alone.  2 bags & 1 wallet are coming from prada boutique this week.  gosh i need to stop.  this is like a drug addiction.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Mimster said:


> I think I have about 25 although I only use 3 on a regular basis.  The rest are packed away.  There's 3 that still have tags on them and they are sitting in my closet.  I'm slowly teaching myself self-discipline and purchase bags that I really want and need.  I'm not going to follow the latest fads or just buy a bag just for the name.
> 
> My husband thinks that I have too many and made me swore that I would not buy another handbag if he gives me my dream bag, a croc Birkin.  It's a tempting offer but ....



i agree with u. i don't buy bags for the name or latest fads.  i still carry my dior saddles bcuz i love the style.  some people think saddles are so 'old'.

great offer from ur dh....but not sure about never to buy another bag again.


----------



## nascar fan

At last count, I had 41.


----------



## blackmamba10000

MidNiteSun said:


> i agree with u. i don't buy bags for the name or latest fads. i still carry my dior saddles bcuz i love the style. some people think saddles are so 'old'.
> 
> great offer from ur dh....but not sure about never to buy another bag again.


 

I have dior saddlebag as well! I love her!


----------



## fabae

18.  I think I have enough.  

For now.


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

I haven't counted in a while. But I do sell mine on ebay once I'm done with them.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

nascar fan said:


> At last count, I had 41.


41?... Haha

I have 17 & 3 clutches...not enough!!! I'm always buying & selling them.


----------



## alwayspositive

I have 31 bags.  I feel bad that I still want more bags.  Is this normal? Hopefully, I'm not the only one that has this problem....I love my handbags!!


----------



## alkaline28

I've got around 20 and I'm looking forward to expanding the collection


----------



## Darker My Love

I always buy and sell too... I have no idea how many I have. Got 4 on the way. Feeling pretty guilty about that.

It's like I go through these random surges, same time time every year, where I go nuts and buy multiple bags at once... then sell them on eBay just in time for Xmas 

My number has to be at least 25 though, not including wallets & clutches..


----------



## dramakitten

I have too many to count and need a good way to store them so that I can see what they are.  I currently keep them in their dustbags and don't really know what I have!:shame:  Any suggestions?


----------



## nascar fan

PurseCrazyGal said:


> 41?... Haha
> 
> I have 17 & 3 clutches...not enough!!! I'm always buying & selling them.


Many of them are regret purchases.  

I just did a recount because it's been a while since I've counted.  I have 34 (plus a few that aren't worth counting).  
So there.    Not quite as bad as 41.  I sell some every so often.


----------



## innocent smilez

i think i have 15+.


----------



## mzbag

50 handbags and still counting.


----------



## nascar fan

mzbag said:


> 50 handbags and still counting.


Now, that's a collection!


----------



## mzbag

nascar fan said:


> Now, that's a collection!


 
I need to be in Handbag Rehab addicted. Oh yeah this is my Rehab TPF.


----------



## blackmamba10000

Oh good! I'm not the only one! And as happy as I am with all my bags, I still want more and more!! You'd think 24 would be enough (those aren't counting the ones I'm selling or my accessories!). But oh no! I've got two on the way and DH is going to get me an amythest op art sabrina for bday next month!!! Not too mention my wishlist...


----------



## louch

I currently have 13 med-large bags, plus 3 on the way!!  I have 3 on my wishlist which I will buy before the year is out.  I also have about 4 clutches and several wallets.  I recently sold a heap of crappy cheap/mid priced brands which I never really liked or used and used the money to buy less, better quality ones.  I feel like I am nearly content but then what will I do????


----------



## DiamondGirl1

dramakitten said:


> I have too many to count and need a good way to store them so that I can see what they are. I currently keep them in their dustbags and don't really know what I have!:shame: Any suggestions?


Because I could never find a big enough closet with enough shelves, I have inventoried them and placed in large plastic bins (Rubbermaid), with listing in the box identifying bag, color, brand.  Some might not like to put their bag in a box, but if you pack them right, they are very protected.


----------



## shoppinghabbit

42 bags and 20 wallets! 
Didn't realize that many! (thats not counting the ones I am trying to sell!!!)

But I'm always wanting more


----------



## dramakitten

DiamondGirl1 said:


> Because I could never find a big enough closet with enough shelves, I have inventoried them and placed in large plastic bins (Rubbermaid), with listing in the box identifying bag, color, brand. Some might not like to put their bag in a box, but if you pack them right, they are very protected.


 

Thanks for your suggestion DiamondGirl!  But doesn't the leather get dried out from being in plastic?  I have always heard that leather needs to breathe, so they need to be covered in cloth


----------



## blackmamba10000

mzbag said:


> 50 handbags and still counting.


 

I would love to peek in your closet! Do you have a collection thread?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I have a lot of handbags maybe 30+ but most of them aren't designer bags.  A lot of them are from chain stores like the gap etc.


----------



## ilovepurses87

About 20...I think. I might have to count them, because I'm just taking a wild guess. I might have more.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I recently sold a few bags to buy a higher end bag. I have about 15 bags now and 2 more on layaway.


----------



## slip

I have reduced to 78 bags from 100plus originally..I've considered that an achievement to be able to reduce the number. I hope to downsize further but so far there's been no takers for my bags.


----------



## heather123

When I include my nylon bags, make-up purses and wristlets I'd say I have about 25. I sometimes feel this is shockingly self-indugent, especially when I seriously consider buying another bag. How on earth could I actually NEED one?


----------



## bonny_montana

Now I feel like a serious addict!!! I have 208 handbags. At the last count they were 180 but I bought quite a few this year. AND I still want more. Though saying this, I do collect Handbags and shoes...they are a passion I have had since I was a teenager. I guess it beats stamp collecting. I rarely sell a bag.


----------



## jacqualyn

almost 30 for me i believe


----------



## PhantaBitten

5 bags total for me


----------



## mochiblure

bonny_montana said:


> Now I feel like a serious addict!!! I have 208 handbags. At the last count they were 180 but I bought quite a few this year. AND I still want more. Though saying this, I do collect Handbags and shoes...they are a passion I have had since I was a teenager. I guess it beats stamp collecting. I rarely sell a bag.



208?!    I'd love to see how they're all stored!  

I have so little storage space, so have less than 20 and I do sell unused bags on eBay... so I can buy new ones!


----------



## Elsie87

*Bonny*, you go girl!!! 

I have 19 designer bags + a couple of lower end bags (Guess, Mango,...).


----------



## redskater

28 that I've got in rotation and love and don't want to get rid of.  I have a few others lying around that I don't use or want.  When I hit 30 that I use that will be my limit!


----------



## Etincelle

bonny_montana said:


> Now I feel like a serious addict!!! I have 208 handbags. At the last count they were 180 but I bought quite a few this year. AND I still want more. Though saying this, I do collect Handbags and shoes...they are a passion I have had since I was a teenager. I guess it beats stamp collecting. I rarely sell a bag.



WOWAre they all designer?
I'd LOVE to see your collection

For my part, I have about 13 "designer" bags and I'm going to buy another in a month or so. After that I think I'll stop buying bags, I don't have a lot of spare room in my closet and I'm going to spend 2 years abroad so I could not take my whole collection with me.


----------



## maddgiggler

I have 8 and 3 and am in the process of selling 3 of them. I'm very fickle and buy and sell on regular basis.   I used to keep my count under 10. Now I try to stay under 5 but had over 2 dozen at one time (last summer to be exact). 

I think you should have as many bags as you want to have!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Elsie87 said:


> *Bonny*, you go girl!!!
> 
> I have 19 designer bags + a couple of lower end bags (Guess, Mango,...).


 
It is a sickness I have had for a long time...and guess what Elsie? I found the PURSE Forum...Maybe this will help cure me hahahaha


----------



## leilani01

I have 11 bags and use 6 of them on a regular basis.  Once I sell/consign some of those I don't use, I'd like to slowly buy items on my wishlist.


----------



## bonny_montana

Etincelle said:


> WOWAre they all designer?
> I'd LOVE to see your collection
> 
> For my part, I have about 13 "designer" bags and I'm going to buy another in a month or so. After that I think I'll stop buying bags, I don't have a lot of spare room in my closet and I'm going to spend 2 years abroad so I could not take my whole collection with me.


 
Yes, all designer..lol and you are most welcome to see my collection, thank you
vvv


----------



## Etincelle

bonny_montana said:


> Yes, all designer..lol and you are most welcome to see my collection, thank you
> vvv



Yes I realized there was a thread after I posted ^^ Your bags are really lovely!


----------



## robinlovespurse

42 for me and I still have a wishlist. I am learning to purchase what I will really use.  I only use about 3-4 regularly.


----------



## ms p

i've been trying very hard to trim down my bags and i'm glad that i have 9 bags in total now (maybe 10 soon )


----------



## immijenheap

I have 13 bags but 9 of them are my dooneys and juicys. I only use those traveling.
Edit: I'd like to add that once I get my twiggy and that other stuff on my wishlist, I will be done for quite some time. I don't want to have so many bags that they don't get any use so 5 "designer" bags will be enough.


----------



## Loquita

I have 9 bags, plus 2 up for sale right now.  Have 6 more that I am definitely going to buy before the year is out (3 are currently being bespoked for me).   

I use them all and enjoy them so much!   

That's what's most important to me, at least.


----------



## luckyyou26

I have about 15 now, and at the moment there are only four more that I would really love to have.  Two are totally out of my price rance(a Gucci and a Balenciaga), and the other two I can save up for.  Then I will be done...


----------



## VanBod1525

All my bags are BE. It started with a Petrol SMM but these babies are addictive:

1 x Petrol Sheen Stroke Me Midi
1 x Tan Matte Hold Me
1 x Black Pebbled Luxe Hold Me
1 x Chocolate Matte Hug Me
1 x Wine Sheen Make Me Smile Midi
1 x Dk Grey Love Me Mini

On order
Aubergine MMS Midi
Turquoise Sheen Hold Me
Cream Pebbled Lux TMA
Mustard Glossy Be Mine Mini
Dk Grey Matte Charm Me
Dk Purpe Glossy Adore Me

So that makes 12. I change my bag almost daily depending on what I'm wearing. I went nuts on the limited leather sale and then discovered Bonanzle...not a good thing. Still, I have all the colours and styles I have lusted after for so long and I do use the bags.


----------



## TejasMama

VanBod,

You have such a colorful and diverse collection (including the ones to come).  Seems like you are choosing carefully and thoughtfully. I really never owned a non-neutral bag until discovering BE (always brown or black) and even now, I've only ventured out to petrol and wine (Tano) that are still, I think, considered neutral colors.  Sounds like you've got a good number!


----------



## msterling

VanBod1525 - You've been busy building a great collection of BE bags!  

I mainly carry BE bags, but I still have one RM bag and a few Coach bags.  I still use my RM Nikki, but my Coach bags haven't been out of the closet in a long time.  I see nothing wrong with sticking with one brand.  I keep buying BE because the styles are perfect for me.


----------



## mariabdc

I am proud of myself... Down to 8 bags again!


----------



## VanBod1525

TejasMama said:


> VanBod,
> 
> You have such a colorful and diverse collection (including the ones to come). Seems like you are choosing carefully and thoughtfully. I really never owned a non-neutral bag until discovering BE (always brown or black) and even now, I've only ventured out to petrol and wine (Tano) that are still, I think, considered neutral colors. Sounds like you've got a good number!


 
Thanks Tejas Mama! 

I am very careful about what I buy and I know what suits me. If I did the Rock Me or Enchant Me, I would go for the midi size as I'm not into really big bags. I also buy to keep, not buy to sell so it takes me ages and much stalking :ninja: of TPF members and their reveals/reviews before I part with my cash.


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

oh god, here goes (feel like I am at AA meeting...)

I've taken the first step and acknowledged i have a bag problem:

*Hermes:*
- vermillion swift 30cm birkin, palladium HW
- Silkypop taupe w buffalo trim
- Garden Party GM, cream toile w black trim, limited Ed Bolduc red Lining
- Herbag w chocolate trim
- and, in transit - Marine HAC 32 gold HW....

*LV* - Damier neverfull, MM size

*Ignes -*
- Veronica ostrich clutch in bronze
- Veronica Max clutch in wine patent

*BE -*
- Pewter TME midi
- Milk Choc pebbled TME midi
- Dark choc Hold Me
- Orange maxi hold Me
- Fuschia Stroke Me Med
- Black Crash Hug Me
- Wine MMS midi
- Dark grey Stroke Me
- LMM aubergine sheen silver HW
on order:
- Kiwi sheen Hold Me, beige lining,  w outside zipper, gold HW
- Navy Sheen BMM 
- charcoal matte Hold Me red lining, silver HW



phew- that was hard, i need a lie down...


----------



## tlloveshim

Prada, I would like to volunteer to help you with your problem.  You may send 1/2 of your bags to me.   

Currently I have 5:
BE Surprise Me purple pebbled
BE TMA Midi matte chocolate
BE Hold Me clementine pebbled
Ignes Virginia dark grey
Ignes Mini Emilia vintage chocolate

On order:
BE WTM aubergine sheen
BE Love Me Mini navy glossy
BE WTM Midi taupe grey matte
Ignes Mini Chiara tinted wine

I also want a few other bags from BE too but we'll see how it goes!  I love the mottled gold leather and root pebbled so maybe something in those 2 leathers in 2010!


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

tlloveshim said:


> Prada, I would like to volunteer to help you with your problem. You may send 1/2 of your bags to me.
> 
> Currently I have 5:
> BE Surprise Me purple pebbled
> BE TMA Midi matte chocolate
> BE Hold Me clementine pebbled
> Ignes Virginia dark grey
> Ignes Mini Emilia vintage chocolate
> 
> On order:
> BE WTM aubergine sheen
> BE Love Me Mini navy glossy
> BE WTM Midi taupe grey matte
> Ignes Mini Chiara tinted wine
> 
> I also want a few other bags from BE too but we'll see how it goes! I love the mottled gold leather and root pebbled so maybe something in those 2 leathers in 2010!


 
you have a great collection too!   i'm now on a bag buying ban for ages and ages...


----------



## tlloveshim

Pradameinhofgang said:


> you have a great collection too!   i'm now on a bag buying ban for ages and ages...



Thank you!  I need to be banned too!  Jackie just keeps adding these gorgeous leathers!


----------



## Suzzeee

Wow - some great collections here -- I've been on a bag buying spree for the last year or so and I'm totally afraid to list them all!  I have 10 BE bags alone plus two KM's and a Flirt w/ Me, 5 Balenciagas, 4 Gucci's plus Ignes, HH, Coach, Botkier, Kate Spade....yikes!


----------



## *suzi*

Suzzeee- You should do a group pic! I love your Gucci's.

I currently have -

BE
Black Crash TME Midi
Tan WTM Midi
Dark Grey Love Me Midi
Tan Hold Me

Gucci
Chocolate Guccissima Medium Sukey

Jimmy Choo
Black Mahala
Platinum Mona

Miu Miu
Black Bow
Amarena (berry) Peggy Shopper
Motso (grape) Spring Shopper
Black Clutch

Prada
Unknown name eggshell colored bag 

LV
Damier wallet
Damier trousseau (cute little wristlet/clutch bag for games, parks, boating etc...)

I am at 12 right now, and feel like that's more than enough. I still would like a Rock Me Midi in either pewter or black crash, and I would like a lipstick red bag. However, I will need to get rid of something which will be really difficult because I love them all.


----------



## purses & pugs

Ouch...I have bought way too many bags this year!!! OK, here is what I've got in 2009:

*Balenciaga*
05 First White
05 Caramel RH City
05 Rouge Theatre RH City
06 Rouille RH City
07 Black RH City
07 French blue RH City
07 Tomato RH City
08 Black Cherry RH City
08 Sapphire RH City
08 Ruby RH Work
08 Black GSH Coin Purse
09 Anthracite GSH Envelope Clutch 

*Mulberry*
09 Bayswater, Printed black
09 Mabel, chocolate
09 Zip Around wallet, chocolate

*Alexander Wang*
09 Tina clutch, blue demin leather
09 Coco Duffle, grey with silver studs

*Chanel*
Vintage wave stitched in black GH
Vintage camera purse, quilted caviar leather in beige GH
Vintage camera purse, quilted leather in navy GH
Vintage camera purse, quilted leather in burgundy GH
07 Accordion pure, brown and gold pony hair leopard, GH
Vintage camera, quilted leather in grey/beige, gold bijoux chain

*Marc by Marc Jacobs*
09 Classic Q Groovee satchel bag, grey
09 Classic Q Natasha messenger bag, red
09 Pretty Nylon Tate Tote, kaleidoscope


Puh..2010 cannot be this busy! I will try my best...


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I'm pretty envious of your Mulberry Black Printed Bays and your grey  Alexander Wang Coco Duffle with studs.:greengrin: (I was very, very close to pulling the trigger on that one on NAP if it wasn't for the cool head of sanity and income, ie. DH!!)


----------



## chantal1922

24. I am starting to rotate them so they all get used.


----------



## purses & pugs

Cornflower Blue said:


> I'm pretty envious of your Mulberry Black Printed Bays and your grey  Alexander Wang Coco Duffle with studs.:greengrin: (I was very, very close to pulling the trigger on that one on NAP if it wasn't for the cool head of sanity and income, ie. DH!!)




Thanks I love the these two and use them a lot! You should definitely get the AW Coco (or I think it's called Rocco now, due to some copy right issues) if you get the chance

And I have to add that I actually use all of this bags! That's my everyday joy - deciding which bag to use


----------



## Loquita

*purses & pugs*, I also envy (in a nice way ) your black printed Bays, your AW bags, and your Bals!!!  What a dream collection!!

And the fact that you get so much joy out of your bags is even better.  

At the moment, I have one full-fledged handbag (a Belen Echandia Black Crash Love Me Midi), and a small Rebecca Minkoff 3 Zip Rocker in Black Haze (it's a small pouch with a detachable cross-body strap...so I don't know if it's a handbag, or a small leather good).  

All of the rest of my bags and SLGs are up for sale, so I don't use them.  At the moment, I don't even own a wallet!!!  

It's all part of Bag Purge 2009-2010.


----------



## purses & pugs

Loquita, thank you for your kind words
The Bays is a true classic, I often use it to work and can easily fit my laptop in it. 

Good luck with your bag sale!


----------



## beljwl

I try to stay around 20..


----------



## djfmn

I have tried to keep to the perfect 5 bags but I just cannot seem to manage it. 
Current collection:
 Black crash Hug Me
 Chocolate crash Hug Me
 Black Matte Love Me mini
 Petrol Adore Me
 Wine MMS midi
 Aubergine MMS 
 Kiwi Indulge Me
 Plum Crash Hold Me

Maybe 5 is not a realistic number - it used to be when I only had black and brown bags. Now I have added some color keeping it to 5 is close to impossible for me.
My New Year resolution is to try and pare down my collection by a couple of bags. My daughter will be taking the Hold Me back to university which means I am down to 7. 

I try to use all of my bags and if I do not it is time to sell any that are not being used. That is my philosophy. 

On the other hand 8 vs 80 thanks Ms Lizardo you have managed to take away some of my guilt of having more than the 5 bag limit I have set for myself!!!!


----------



## MissLianne

Hmm...

3 Coach
6 Louis Vuitton
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
3 Gucci

17...


----------



## Tupelo Honey

oh man i'm lame, i only have 4 'decent' bags!

miu miu black bow satchel 
mulberry white spazalatto bayswater
mulberry chocolate seth
marc by marc jacobs mouse grey quinn


----------



## chikapinku

I kind of don't want to think about this! But here we go...

Four LVs
Three Bals
One RM
One Moni Moni
One HH incoming

Okay, that's not so bad, until you consider that they were all acquired from August onward...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Too many to count but love them all


----------



## gabz

One lv and two accessories
Five coach and six accessories
One mk


----------



## callyne18

hhmm..  let me see.. i got

2 LV
1 Gucci
5 Coach
1 Juicy Couture
4 Michael Kors

and some more.. but those are my decent ones. I make sure I use them all, one at a time!


----------



## doreenjoy

Five. I'm a minimalist.


----------



## fashion_mom1

I knew this thread was somewhere because I am curious too. Right now I own 9, but I am selling 4 becaus I want to buy an LV galliera which is pricey. So if this all works out I will be down to 5. But I will probably build back up this year.


----------



## louigirlxo

i have

18 coaches now
2 fendis
6 louis vuittons
3 dooneys


----------



## Cherry44

I got

Fendi
YSL
Chanel
MJ
Burberry
Real python bag-no brand
Tod's
SFerragamo
Miu Miu


----------



## Jasmine1999

I only want to have 3 or 4 "decent" bags - 2 practical ones for everyday use, 1 smaller/nicer one for church/events and 1 for evening.


----------



## pyd1221

i got 2 miumius, and i am going to get a balenciga's


----------



## crodrigue

3 louis vuitton bags (all speedys) 
1 Louis vuitton tote
1 Louis vuitton dog carrier
1 louis vuitton clutch (scuba) 
2 large Gucci bags
1 Gucci clutch 
1 Thomas Wylde clutch 
1 Balenciaga city 
1 Balenciaga city <-- on its way 
1 Jimmy Choo bag
1 large Juicy couture patent bag 
= 14!


----------



## coneptual

For two years I have bought most bags that I currently own thanks to TPF

3 Chanel
3 Vuitton
2 Bottega Veneta
2 YSL
2 Mulberry
1 Balenciaga
1 Valentino
1 Minkoff
1 Tod's
1 Prada
1 Ermanno scervino
1 Bally
1 Fendi
1 Jil Sander
1 Moschino
2 Clutches

Total 24
And I am going to reduce to 20 hopefully.


----------



## sassyandcute

i own about 30 designer handbags and still plan on buying more
gucci
jimmy choo
chanel
ysl
valentino
fendi
pucci
louis vuitton
carlos falchi
burberry
prada
luella
lambertson truex
isabella fiore


----------



## Loquita

I own one at the moment (and no, I am not kidding...I have sold my entire previous handbag collection):

A Black Medium YSL Zip Hobo..soon to be joined by a few Mulberrys.  Then I am done with handbag buying for a good while!!!


----------



## sexycombover

I have a lot of bags, but only 3 designer ones (+1 pending).
I counted my entire collection including non-designers and it's about 27.

And encouraged by Loquita's story, I am currently purging.


----------



## ecmf

Do i include evening bags??? longchamp totes??? non designer??? vintage that were my mum and grans???

Ok ill go have a look lol


----------



## ecmf

^^^All up i have 23, but i dont use them all i have some vintage bags that need repairs before they can be used.


----------



## purses & pugs

OMG...I got some new bags so here's an updated list:

12 Balenciaga
6 Chanel (vintage)
3 MbMJ
3 Mulberry
2 Alexander Wang
1 Gucci (vintage)
1 Juicy Couture

That's 28 in total. Yikes


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

4 hermes - birkin, garden party, herbag and silkypop
6 BE-s -hold me, hug me, mms midi, tme, enchant me, surprise me
5 LV - neverfull, noe, speedy, musette salsa, epi segur MM
1 x roxbury - on order, not received yet...
plus BE Charm Me Mini - just ordered from BEC

(gosh that's quite reasonable, isn't it??)


----------



## airborne

...omgosh!! Will have to get back to ya's..lol, I'm guessing over 110 designer handbags...


----------



## asianjade

4 designers plus 3 on the way.  Non designers about 6. I rotate my bags every week so that to keep it like new.


----------



## Dayzley

4 designer bags
1 prada , 2lv and 1 mbmj. im buying another LV bag next time.
long way to go....


----------



## bagshopr

I have 16, and I love them all but they don't get used equally.  I try to change bags weekly, but some come out more than others.
As soon as I sense that a bag is not getting enough use, it goes to auction or consignment.  Or I offer it to a family member or friend.  
I am always selling and buying.  I do try to live by the one in/one out rule, although I obviously violated this at some point since I have 16!
A friend says that I am a bag "foster parent."


----------



## onesmallchimera

Counting clutches, wristlets, and totes...

9 Coach (7 purses, 2 wristlets)
3 Burberry (2 purses, 1 clutch/minibag)
3 MBMJ  (2 wristlets, 1 tote)
2 Miu Mius (I use these the most - 2 purses)
2 Prada (1 wristlet, 1 clutch)
2 Kate Spade (2 purses)
2 Dooney (I only use these for outdoor things, both purses)
1 Michael Kors (purse)
1 LAMB (purse)
1 Dior (small purse, I probably should sell it since I never use it)

I don't even want to tell you how many of these were purchased in the last year...but only 4 were at full price (Miu Miu Vitello, MBMJ Owl wristlet, Coach black and silver Sabrina, Coach leather wristlet)


----------



## MOWCAM

My current inventory:

LV: 6      (Galliera, Speedy Epi Moka 25, Pochette Bosphore, Onatah GM Aubergine, Suhali   lockit noir, Fuschia Perforated Speedy

Gucci:2     Brown leather Indy, Bamboo handle black patent leather bucket

Ysl: 2        Mombasa Cognac leather, Mombasa black satin

Dior:1       Tan saddle bag

Prada:1     Cervo antik hobo

Totalling 12. Which is low for me, but I sold off the majority of my collection this fall, as so many were not getting any mileage at all...


----------



## onesmallchimera

onesmallchimera said:


> Counting clutches, wristlets, and totes...
> 
> 9 Coach (7 purses, 2 wristlets)
> 3 Burberry (2 purses, 1 clutch/minibag)
> 3 MBMJ (2 wristlets, 1 tote)
> 2 Miu Mius (I use these the most - 2 purses)
> 2 Prada (1 wristlet, 1 clutch)
> 2 Kate Spade (2 purses)
> 2 Dooney (I only use these for outdoor things, both purses)
> 1 Michael Kors (purse)
> 1 LAMB (purse)
> 1 Dior (small purse, I probably should sell it since I never use it)
> 
> I don't even want to tell you how many of these were purchased in the last year...but only 4 were at full price (Miu Miu Vitello, MBMJ Owl wristlet, Coach black and silver Sabrina, Coach leather wristlet)


 

I forgot a MBMJ tote...actually, I probably forgot a few things...


----------



## tiggycat

Coach Hailey
Coach Demi Pouch
Kate Spade Tina
Jansport Tote
Two department store/no-name purses

ALL black - I need to get some other colors!


----------



## Loquita

1 Black YSL hobo
1 Hayden Harnett Hawthorne Clutch Wallet in Black
1 Hayden Harnett Hawthorne Indexer (Small) Wallet in Black
1 Louis Vuitton Round Coin Purse in Monogram

And that's it.  Needless to say, I am itching to start building up my collection!!  

I realize that I am no farther along in building up my collection than I was more than a month ago.  What is _WRONG_ with me????


----------



## heather123

Balenciaga Twiggy
Balenciaga Framboise City (which I plan to sell)
Gerard Darel 24 Heures
Burberry mauve leather satchel.
2 Marc Jacobs 
3 Pradas
Dolce & Gabbana satchel
Lucky Brand hobo
Dents' satchel
Givenchy messenger
Balenciaga make-up purse (nearly forgot about that one!)

That's enough for me, especially as I only use a handful of them on a regular basis.


----------



## heather123

Oh, I forgot my Gucci tote, as I've left it behind at our summer home in France!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I'am down to 4! My 1st is a Soho suede demi flap, Madison op art sabrina, Large siggy Zoe, and my new love, Poppy small Patent Leather Spotlight..Oh and btw, they are all Coach..I have just weeded out a few...So I'm all set on bags for along while....*


----------



## HelenaOfficial

I have 62 bags and i still want more 

Anya 1
Balenciaga 2
Bottega Veneta 1
Chanel 11
Dior 8
Gucci 5
Hermes 3
LV 17
Longchamp 4
Luella 1
Prada 3
Rebecca Minkoff 4
Tokidoki 1


----------



## purseprincess32

32 designer handbags/clutches not including wallets. I had more but donated a bunch to charity this year. Now I've been more reluctant to buy a lot more... I'm saving right now for a Chanel which will be a classic for my collection.


----------



## lwscool

*suzi* said:


> I love the thread. I feel a lot less guilty about my bags now!


 


Now I dont feel guilty of wanting a walk-in closet for nothing but my bags  one day


----------



## marla523

I have 45. I do think I have more than enough, but new bags keep being made and I want them, LOL!


----------



## ilvoelv

LV speedy cube
LV Mahina XL
LV speedy mono + Damier
LV Neverfull MONO
LV makeup bag vernis
LV Eugenie wallet
LV french purse vernis

Chanel Metallic Reissue (2)
Chanel Coco Cabas
Chanel Patent wallet
Chanel Bubble Bag

Balenciaga Work 
Balenciaga Moto black

 I'm missing a few others ...


----------



## PhantaBitten

After this weekend, I will be down to 2
Louis Vuitton Mono Speedy 25
COACH Zoe #12657 in black


----------



## pro_shopper

All my LV's and Chanels add up to 14 bags total!


----------



## flower71

3 Balenciagas
1 Bottega veneta
1 Hermès
2 Chloés
1 Sonia Rykiel
2 Jerome Dreyfuss
1 Vanessa Bruno
1 Celine
plus Gerard Darel 24/ Longchamp and I must be missing a few...
am waiting for another H (that's why I've calmed down with other designer bags for now...)
I guess it's quite reasonable compared to my fello tpfers! oof!


----------



## handbag*girl

LV Mono Speedy 30
LV Blk Epi Speedy 30
LV Damier Speedy 35
Balenciaga Black Work Tote
Balenciaga Charbon Courier
RM Peacock MAB Mini
RM Papaya Mini Mini
Coach Blk Signature Sabrina
Blk Dooney Hobo
Longchamp Taupe Tote
4 Lesportsac Totes

Total 14 bags...


----------



## kiwishopper

1 Rebecca Minkoff Mattie
1 Rebecca Minkoff MAC
2 LVs
1 Dior
1 Balenciaga City
1 Balenciaga Purse
1 Balenciaga Shopper
2 Balenciaga Twiggy

total 11 bags....is that too much?


----------



## shauntelle

Well for me....I must confess I don't have to many handbags I'm just starting out..I can't wait to buy my first 100% authentic designer hand bag! I saw this one I fell in love with by yves saint laurent..it's purple and the price is like $900..I gotta get it!


----------



## kcf68

Maybe 50 give or take??? I collect them..


----------



## mdlcal28

Prior to my Purge over the last two weeks, inventory was EIGHTEEN:

Rebecca Minkoff
(2) Nikkis
(2) MABS
(1) MAM
(1) MAC
(1) Devote
(1) Darling

(1) Mulberry Bayswater
(1) Burberry Large Hobo
(2) Boktiers
(1) Nina Raye Ostrich
(1) LaMarthe Tote
(1) Francesco Biasia
(1) BCBG Girls Tote
(1)Liz Claiborne Leather
(1) Michael Kors

With PURGE in progress, I am down 8 bags...


----------



## Dancing Nancies

My collection is teeny tiny, but I'm working on that! 

4 Tokidoki
3 Coach
1 Dooney and Bourke
1 Louis Vuitton


----------



## klj

^^ I love your name..


----------



## BgaHolic

shauntelle said:


> Well for me....I must confess I don't have to many handbags I'm just starting out..I can't wait to buy my first 100% authentic designer hand bag! I saw this one I fell in love with by yves saint laurent..it's purple and the price is like $900..I gotta get it!


 
Do tell which one! Sounds like a fabulous start! I love purple and YSL!!!!  If it makes you feel any better, not including my clutches, I have three!


----------



## BigBagLady

I have around 20 bags.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LV-Over 20+
Balenciaga-1
Gucci-1
MBMJ-3
Kate Spade-1
Treesje-1


----------



## NagaJolokia

35, including the clutch, the backpacks, the two sporty messenger bags, the hip pack, the laptop bag, etc. But, *even* without these sort of bags that some people may not count, I'd _still_ have 27! :s

I hardly ever seen anyone on here with more bags that I do. Very, very rarely do I see a huge number like 50 plus. I could purge at least 5 of my bags, but I only wish to sell them, not give any of them away as I hate wasting money more.


----------



## Leafa

In the neighborhood of 50. Some are simple nylon Le Sportsacs- I have two daughters so the three of us accumulate quite a few...


----------



## timmian

I'm feeling SO much better after reading this thread I'd have to go home to count, but I'm sure I'm in the 30+ category. My problem is that I get obsessed with "a bag" and can't stop at just one. Oh, no! Consequently, THREE YSL Mombasas, THREE Fendi Spys, FOUR Botkier Triggers, etc! And then I get kind of bored with them and move on! I really should do so rehoming, because now I feel a Balenciaga,HH Havanas and Belen Echandia fever coming on.

Honestly, I think I just want to see them or something. It's weird - or maybe a bit neurotic??


----------



## chessmont

Around 50; I MUST get rid of some, this is ridiculous


----------



## klj

12...


----------



## thedseer

7, i think, not including the ones i'm purging and not including clutches : )


----------



## LisaK026

How fun is this? I have never counted them before. 13

1 LV
2 Prada
2 Marc Jacobs Blakes
1 Fendi
1 Bottega Veneta
1 Kate Spade
2 Judith Leiber
1 Tylie Malibu
1 Ostrich Birkin
and 1 Marc Jacobs Thrash on the way


----------



## _Mai_

I feel like I never have enough.  I actually just had to redo my closet today to make some room.  

But as far as $$$ handbags go, 4 LV, 2 Fendi, 1 Gucci, 1 Prada and their own matching wallets.  I have a handful of Coach bags that I've been hoarding and planning to give it to my sister to make room for my future purchases.


----------



## _Mai_

oops...


----------



## Elliespurse

I have 6 bags all in all including an evening bag


----------



## Spendaholic

I Have Only A Small Collection, But I Like All In It.

Anya Hindmarch - 2
Jane Norman - 1
Jasper Conrad - 2
Nannini - 6
Radley - 2


----------



## NagaJolokia

timmian said:


> I'm feeling SO much better after reading this thread I'd have to go home to count, but I'm sure I'm in the 30+ category. My problem is that I get obsessed with "a bag" and can't stop at just one. Oh, no! Consequently, THREE YSL Mombasas, THREE Fendi Spys, FOUR Botkier Triggers, etc! And then I get kind of bored with them and move on! I really should do so rehoming, because now I feel a Balenciaga,HH Havanas and Belen Echandia fever coming on.
> 
> Honestly, I think I just want to see them or something. It's weird - or maybe a bit neurotic??


 
I duplicate too when I find a bag that I really, really like. That contributes to my large number as well. I have 4 of this, 4 of that, 2 of this.


----------



## BgaHolic

I love shopping for them much more than owning them.  Does that make sense? I can just wear so many and no more and I want to love the bag over and over! Hope I'm making sense!   I think I have a total of maybe 5 or 6 including summer bags and dress clutches.


----------



## bridget*m

Over 30. Afraid to count.


----------



## heat1900

I don't have many bags now because I don't have a habit to collect bags. 3 bags are enough for me. But if I happen to meet with some bags draw my great attentions, I will not hesitate to purchase it.


----------



## burgundy123

3 with 2 on the way...


----------



## Ejianuine

BgaHolic said:


> I love shopping for them much more than owning them.  Does that make sense? I can just wear so many and no more and I want to love the bag over and over! Hope I'm making sense!   I think I have a total of maybe 5 or 6 including summer bags and dress clutches.




Yes!!! I know what you're feeling BagHolic! I love the feeling of choosing and purchasing them rather than actually carrying them. ... which is an expensive habit. 

*xxxxxxxx
please read our rules before you post here again.*


----------



## megt10

1.	Balenciaga- GCH City- Sahara
2.	Balenciaga,-GSH Day- Raisin
3.	Balenciaga-GSH Part-Time Ruby
4.	Botkier-Bianca-Maroon
5.	Chanel-Sharpei- Navy
6.	Chloe- Heloise- Cobalt Blue
7.	Chloe- Silverado Medium- Brown Python
8.	Christian Dior- Gaucho Saddle- Brown
9.	Gucci- D Gold- Beige Multi Color Python
10.	Gucci- New Jackie-Black
11.	Hayden-Harnett-Tharp-Oyster  
12.	Jimmy Choo-Mahala-Smoke
13.	Lockheart Meg Racing Patent-Black
14.	Lockheart- Satchel- Dusty Rose
15.	Louis Vuitton-Batignolles Horizontal
16.	Salvatore Ferragamo  Evening Bag White
17.	Versace-Perforated Marlena-Black
18.	Yves St Lauren-Mala Mala- Pumpkin


----------



## oggers86

I know its less than 10 so lets see...

1. Balenciaga Tomato Twiggy

2, 3, 4, 5 Chloe: Whiskey, Argent Metallic, Bleu Nuit Metallic, Jeans Moyen

6 and 7 Muberry Lipstick Roxanne, Black East West Bayswater

I really want a Violet Twiggy, which iv seen, its taking all my willpower not to put in an offer. Im hoping for a Chanel next year as well!


----------



## Loquita

BgaHolic said:


> I love shopping for them much more than owning them.  Does that make sense? I can just wear so many and no more and I want to love the bag over and over! Hope I'm making sense!   I think I have a total of maybe 5 or 6 including summer bags and dress clutches.



I completely agree!!  Shopping is way more fun than actually owning the vast majority of bags.  

That said, I own the following:

1.  YSL Black Zip Hobo
2.  Chloe Small Black Betty

And I have a Chloe Red Edith on layaway, plus another mystery bag on the way...


----------



## lisenoktx

About 15-17 high-end designer bags/clutches, and twice as more less impressive once (Perlina, Gustto, Kooba, etc.)

Don't even start me on shoes - I am an addict!


----------



## LabelLover81

Marc Jacobs - 5
Prada - 3
Valentino - 4
Burberry - 1
Donna Karan - 1
Dolce and Gabbana -1


----------



## LabelLover81

You are my hero!



MrsRance said:


> I have 62 bags and i still want more
> 
> Anya 1
> Balenciaga 2
> Bottega Veneta 1
> Chanel 11
> Dior 8
> Gucci 5
> Hermes 3
> LV 17
> Longchamp 4
> Luella 1
> Prada 3
> Rebecca Minkoff 4
> Tokidoki 1


----------



## rainrowan

Bags I'd never get rid of and constitute my permanent collection:

2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
2 Louis Vuitton
2 Chanel
1 Fendi


the balance of my bag collection consists of:

2 Herve Chapelier
1 B. Makowsky
2 Mania Italian bags leather embossed
2 Liz Claiborne
1 vintage Tano
1 Presa hobo
1 Franco Sarto satchel
1 Rossetti hobo 
10 vintage Coach 
7 assorted evening bags, clutches and inspired

total 35


----------



## coleigh

5 and two clutches.....I have sold off the rest.


----------



## hambisyosa

Longchamp 2
LV 4
Dior 1
Hermes 4
Chanel 5
Burberry 1
Ferragamo 1
Kate Spade 1
Goyard 1
Marc by Marc Jacobs 1
Prada 1

22 as far as i know


----------



## Bags_shoes

I have 17 and I carry all of them and will definitely give away a couple of them in mind(the less than 500$)  to make room for the new ones or an excuse to get more...


----------



## Jenny O

Ok, this is a scary question and my husband would kill me if he knew the answer!  I *think* i have 23 but I really only use about half of them often.


----------



## carterazo

Just "narrowed" it down to 34 bags and clutches.  Yes, I carry all of them.    (three more will probably go to the chopping block soon, though.)


----------



## kate021105

15 LVs (12 Limited Ed., 3 Classic)
3 Chanel (1 Limited Ed., 2 Classic)
3 Coach
2 Prada
1 Balenciaga
1 Burberry
1 Kate Spade
1 Marc Jacobs
1 Dooney and Burke
1 Juicy Couture
1 Longchamp
1 Baby Phat

As far as I know


----------



## xanderbsb

I'm amazed at seeing how many bags everyone owns. I hope in the future I can have grand collections like most of you 

I have 5 designer handbags total.

1 Chanel PST (Petite Shopping Tote)
1 Chanel Jumbo Flap
1 Coach Optic Hobo
1 Coach Denim Flap
1 Coach Legacy Shoulder Bag

I use the Chanel Jumbo Flap the most followed by the Coach Legacy and Chanel PST.

I haven't used the Coach Optic Hobo and Coach Denim Flap in years. I keep them around for sentimental value. The Coach Optic Hobo was my first designer bag that my mom bought me in 2004 and the Coach Denim Flap was the first designer bag I bought entirely with my own money in 2006.

If low end cheap bags also count, I have: 1 Botkier for Target (which started falling apart after a handful of uses), 1 Carlos Falchi for Target that I won from In Style Magazine, 2 Dear by Amanda Bynes bags from the now defunct Steve & Barry's store, and 1 Daisy Fuentes for Kohl's bag.

I don't have it in my possession yet but on Friday night I ordered an Enchantment bag from Rebecca Minkoff's Minkette line for HSN. It's supposed to arrive this week


----------



## ms p

after posting on this thread few weeks ago i'm happy to state i now have 10 bags  it's tough to cut down on bags and i hope i can stay at 10 bags

3 LV, 1 Coach, 5 RM, 1 Kipling backpack - my baby bag and travel bag
(& 3 bags at consignment i'm keeping my finger cross it'll sell lol)


----------



## Tallulah187

RM Nikki in Black Haze
RM MAC in Brown
RM MAM in Teal
Treesje Magnolia in Oceano

I am looking for a Bal in either a Day or Besace - color undetermined.  The 05 Caramel Work is really purty too though....

anyway - that's where I am.


----------



## rnp1987

I'm in the process of re-evaluating my collection, but as of right now I have:
6- Rebecca Minkoff
1- Balenciaga
1- Gerard Darel
1- Marc Jacobs

So 9 for the mean time


----------



## kaitylin

1- LV 
2- Chanel (Large Cambon Tote and small flap)
1- Coach
1- Tokidoki
1- Tano


----------



## Loquita

I own four total:

3 Chloe (2 Medium Ediths, 1 Small Betty)
1 YSL (1 Zip Hobo)

The plan is to stop at 5-6.


----------



## joyoflife

I was just posting about how I'm downsizing my moderate collection to an even smaller size. After I sell, I'll be down to a skeleton with plans to add the four noted in my signature. As of now:

Longchamp 'Cosmos' in cognac
Longchamp vintage LM speedy
Longchamp vintage LM envelope clutch

Gryson 'Morgan' in burgundy
Gryson 'Skye' in black
Gryson 'Skye' in olive
Gryson 'Rachel' in brown


----------



## juicybrat

i've downsized my collection and focused more on premier designers now.

i have:

LV damier eva
LV damier trevi pm
LV mini lin speedy 30
LV vernis thompson street

Chanel classic camelia flap

Gucci studded large pelham hobo

non premier designer:

MBMJ city q bag in electric violet


----------



## Graciella

Too many! I currently own 13:

- Prada black F/W 2005 logo kelly style bag
- Prada F/W 2007 ombre glace zippers bag
- Miu Miu F/W 2004 (?) brown buffalo stone bag 
- McQueen large grape Novak
- McQueen medium woven camel Novak
- Mulberry chocolate Bayswater
- Mulberry black Mitzy hobo
- Mulberry oak Ledbury
- Mulberry red Ledbury
- Mulberry smudged leopard Charlie
- Mulberry black Antony
- Marc Jacobs red small Multipocket
- Marc by Marc Jacobs black Posh turnlock clutch

The ones that left:

- Fendi black Spy (went to my sister)
- Mulberry red goatskin mini Mabel (exchanged for the red Prada)
- Prada red Pushlock (send back to the seller)

The ones that will be added:

- Hermes Rouge H Fjord Bolide 37 PHW!


----------



## frogie

I have my Hogan Shopper every day as the one main bag, then I have about 5 smaller special occasion bags in different colors. but... it's time for a new main bag. I want the same features, outside pocket and inside dividers and pockets but I need a bit more structure. I love Koobas insides.


----------



## kaynac

Balenciaga- 3
Prada- 6
Fendi- 5
McQueen- 1
Marni- 1
LV- 1
Gucci- 5
Bottega- 4
Chanel- 5
Chloe- 4
Mulberry- 2
YSL- 2
Anya Hindmarch- 7
Goyard- 2
Dior- 1
Stella McCartney- 2
Celine- 1
Tods- 4
Bally- 1
Anteprima- 1
Burberry- 2
Dolce & Gabanna- 2
Paul Smith- 1
Vivienne Westwood- 2
Botkier- 1
Ferragamo- 2
Miu Miu -1
Coach- 2
Hermes- 24
Long Champ -2
Marc Jacobs- 1


----------



## spiffdeb

I own 

2 MJ (1 Rio (beige), 1 Silvana (black))
1 Mulberry Bayswater (Black)
1 HH Havana (blueberry)
3 Cole Haan (love their leather)
1 Coach hobo (beautiful black leather and indescructible)
1 Rebecca Minkoff MAM (Black)

Got rid of LV Speedy 30 Damier

As you can see my tastes are all over the place.   I am thinking of selling the Rio and the Bays - I paid full retail for both and I'm not carrying them much and I feel bad that they are just sitting my closet. 

Brands I love but don't currently own:  Anya Hindmarch, Miu Miu/Prada, Balenciaga


----------



## megt10

kaynac said:


> Balenciaga- 3
> Prada- 6
> Fendi- 5
> McQueen- 1
> Marni- 1
> LV- 1
> Gucci- 5
> Bottega- 4
> Chanel- 5
> Chloe- 4
> Mulberry- 2
> YSL- 2
> Anya Hindmarch- 7
> Goyard- 2
> Dior- 1
> Stella McCartney- 2
> Celine- 1
> Tods- 4
> Bally- 1
> Anteprima- 1
> Burberry- 2
> Dolce & Gabanna- 2
> Paul Smith- 1
> Vivienne Westwood- 2
> Botkier- 1
> Ferragamo- 2
> Miu Miu -1
> Coach- 2
> Hermes- 24
> Long Champ -2
> Marc Jacobs- 1


  WOW- That is some collection. Where do you keep that many bags? How many of them do you use? I have 18 and don't seem to get to all of them.


----------



## Shoogal

I believe I have 

6 Coach bags
1 Dooney and Burke
1 LV 
1 Kate Spade
5 Brahmin
7 Antonio Melani 

I love purses just like I love shoes !!


----------



## missjoisu

4 designer bags 

louis vuitton mono neverfull mm
louis vuitton brown epi noe
louis vuitton mono eva
fendi small logo tote (idk the name)

and i am very much happy with my collection! i think its too much for me... im just a student! lol! 
but my next target would be... designer shoes  haha.


----------



## alex.losee

kaynac said:


> Balenciaga- 3
> Prada- 6
> Fendi- 5
> McQueen- 1
> Marni- 1
> LV- 1
> Gucci- 5
> Bottega- 4
> Chanel- 5
> Chloe- 4
> Mulberry- 2
> YSL- 2
> Anya Hindmarch- 7
> Goyard- 2
> Dior- 1
> Stella McCartney- 2
> Celine- 1
> Tods- 4
> Bally- 1
> Anteprima- 1
> Burberry- 2
> Dolce & Gabanna- 2
> Paul Smith- 1
> Vivienne Westwood- 2
> Botkier- 1
> Ferragamo- 2
> Miu Miu -1
> Coach- 2
> Hermes- 24
> Long Champ -2
> Marc Jacobs- 1




WOW! How I would love to raid your closet!


----------



## alex.losee

3 coach 
1 marc
1 cole haan

I am a student and am very happy with my little family of bags. I would have to say I probably invest most of my money in my clothing and shoes.


----------



## pickle

2 coach left
1 MK
1 banana republic
1 monsac 
1 juicy collecting dust
1 huuuge kenneth cole hobo - rainy day bag 
1 Francesco biasia 

that's it...  nothing fancy


----------



## purses & pugs

My current collection:

19 Balenciaga (and two more on the way) + several accessories
6 Chanel
2 Mulberry + a wallet
2 Alexander Wang
3 MbMJ
1 vintage Gucci
1 Juicy Couture


----------



## kiwishopper

Whoa P&P!!! 19 Bals??? I am soooo beyond jealous!! (envious lol)

I have

5 Balenciagas (+1, on the way)
1 Alexander Wang (Coco)
2 LVs (gifts from dad, don't really use them too much, keep for sentimental value)
1 Chloe
1 Dior (gift from mum, too small for daily uses, but keep for sentimental value)
1 Ferragamo (passed down from mum, in spa repair)
1 MBMJ
2 Rebecca Minkoff

I think I have too many.......


----------



## sobit503

18 years old collection so far!
4 gucci
2 lv
3 coach
1 versace
3 juicy


----------



## piaboal

Alexander Wang: 1 
Anya Hinmarch: 1 
Balenciaga: 2 
Burberry: 1 
Coach: 2 
Fendi: 1 
Gucci: 2 
Isabella Fiore: 1 
Louis Vuitton: 6
Marc by Marc Jacobs: 2 
Shanghai Tang: 3 (my new favorite)
TOUS: 4 

I have a bunch of non designer bags and no name brands that I love!


----------



## pursedoll

I have 26 purses.  Only 8 are designer bags, the others are really nice leather bags that I carry more than the designer ones.


----------



## sarafina77

9, currently.


----------



## itchiban

Coach 9
burberry 1
LV 4
Michael Kors 3
Gucci 2
Juicy couture 3
Dooney and Bourke 3
Guess 4
Prada 1
some backpacks like oakley 2, le sport sac 1, lacoste 2. Oh, I'm sure there still more somewhere in our home 
We move a lot so I have no idea where they are.
Not to mention some handcrafted bags I bought during trips...


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Now I feel like a hoarder. I have two shelving units full of bags. Might be 100 of them on there it's hard to say. Not all are designer but I'd say 25% of them are vintage designer that I've taken pity on when I see them at thrift stores. Some have been badly beaten to death, I get them cheap and do what I can to fix them up, display them proudly, give them a home. Then of the rest I'd say 80% cost more than $300 originally which is my problem since I get them and maybe I don't like them anymore I've never actually sold a bag before and feel it's wasteful to just throw them out. I tried consignment once, didn't like it. I really need to try ebay and get rid of most so I can get one I really want. I do have 3 BV, 2 Chanel and 7 LV in my collection though so I do have a few high end ones but rarely use them, always feel self conscious when I do.


----------



## lovingmybags

Not many; 9 right now and looking at the tenth, which is going to complete my collection!


----------



## bagaddict75

Too embarrassed to say. Let's just say, more than I need !!!


----------



## basicandorganic

Just turned 16 

1 RM (Hoping to increase this to 2...)
1 Coach
3 LVs (+1 more on the way.)

 Satisfied for now, but hoping to get wayyy more chanel, one balenciaga, and some dior SLGs... (When I start working!)


----------



## baggrl4ever

Hermes 1
Chanel 1
Gucci 1
Fendi 1
Bottega Venta 1
LV 11

And I am currently getting ready to sell 1 Balenciaga, 2 YSLs, 2 LVs, 1 Prada and 1 Gucci 

For a grand total of 16. Hmmm that may be too many. Maybe I can work on shrinking my LV collection. I sort of feel guilty.


----------



## zippy14u

I'm in the 11-20 range.


----------



## NemoAndChula

I don't really know! I have many neatly stacked in boxes in my closet. Several layers deep. I need to dig them out to make a list on paper. Some nice vintage Coach, Dooney, and LOTS of lower end designer quality leather bags from Dillards. Just ordered a Brahmin for the first time (with matching wallet.) I think I'm going to wear a hole in the floor, pacing back and forth, waiting for the truck.


----------



## Loquita

I currently own 5 handbags:

3 Balenciaga
1 YSL
1 Chloe

And I am very happy with this number!!!


----------



## joyoflife

joyoflife said:


> Longchamp 'Cosmos' in cognac
> Longchamp vintage LM speedy
> Longchamp vintage LM envelope clutch
> 
> Gryson 'Morgan' in burgundy
> Gryson 'Skye' in black
> Gryson 'Skye' in olive
> Gryson 'Rachel' in brown



*Update - Recently added:
*BV clutch in ash
BV medium 'Veneta' in terre
DVF 'Stephanie' clutch in metallic sunset
LV Mono Speedy 35
Coach 'Signature Perfume'straw clutch

I just returned a black Longchamp 'Cosmos' because I couldn't deal with the silver/gunmetal hardware, and I'm probably going to get a BV Sardegna tote and another Grysin 'Morgan' clutch in black. Then I'll take a break?


----------



## Loquita

Loquita said:


> I own four total:
> 
> 3 Chloe (2 Medium Ediths, 1 Small Betty)
> 1 YSL (1 Zip Hobo)
> 
> The plan is to stop at 5-6.



I have switch it up since I last posted.  I sold my two Chloe Ediths, and now own five bags total:

1 Chloe
1 YSL
3 Balenciaga

I am interested in 2-4 more bags total, I think.


----------



## airborne

i own toooo many...most are Louis Vuitton brand....


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Coach - 64
gucci - 8
charles davis - 1


----------



## lkmolly

64 coach bags!  wow!

i'm only recently starting to pay attention to bags so this is what i have, not counting beach totes/backpacks/wristlets/clutches:

3 longchamp le pliage (1 in each size)
2 the sak
1 coach
1 jpk paris
2 michael michael kors
1 vintage fendi (not in stellar shape)
1 leather j.crew

total = 11. wow not a lot at all!

*edited because i forgot some. oops, they were hiding


----------



## Haleema

Hermes birkins: 2
LV:6
MiuMiu:2
Chanel:3
Bottega Veneta:2
Alexander McQueen: 1
Prada: 2
Marc Jabobs: 1

I m gradually downsizing my collection so that i have only classics and clutches, sold some and gave away a few


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I think i lost count a couple of years ago 
Realistically speaking, i have way too many. Some of my bags don't even see the light of day for months or even a year. I've got a Fendi vanity bag that i probably have not used for 2 years but the thought of letting it go hasn't even crossed my mind. I just buy what i like. If you can afford it then why not?


----------



## snowfairy

COACH ADDICT said:


> Coach - 64
> gucci - 8
> charles davis - 1


I'm in awe. Wow, 64? How do you store them?


----------



## Mette

Louis Vuitton - 1
Prada - 1
Mulberry - 2
YSL - 1
Longchamp - 1
Delvaux - 1

7 doesn't seem too bad.  I don't use my LV anymore and my YSL is on permanent loan to my mother.  I'm hoping to acquire another Mulberry and a Goyard this year.


----------



## SoCal2Hawaii

30+ of premium designers, 10+ of designer items


----------



## kemina22

I have 6 (see the list below), including a Coach bag I got as a high school graduation present that is not listed. I AM BY NO MEANS FINISHED WITH MY COLLECTION!!!! 

I may need rehab when it's over though........


----------



## leslaie

I only have six nice bags, i have a couple of other "throw around" bags.


----------



## molinovich

I only have five:
Louis Vuitton 3
goyard   1
longchamp 1


----------



## Etincelle

1 Balenciaga 
1 Chanel
1 Gerard Darel
1 Lancel
1 Miu Miu
1 YSL (but this one is shared with my mother)

+ 1 Dior pouch for going out

I'm pretty happy with my collection but I wouldn't say no to a Louis Vuitton Speedy Damier and/or a Balenciaga Day


----------



## Loquita

3 Balenciagas: 2 Days (Rouille and Anthracite), and 1 City (Sanguine). 

I would also like a black bag and a bright red one, and that's it.


----------



## bagstobuy

I have around 40 bags..all assorted designers.


----------



## gucci fan

Updated.

3 Baleniagas  Black GSH City, Outremmer RH city, Rouge VIF city
2 Chanels
6 gucci's
2 MJ's
1 Fendi
1 Prada
2 LV's

The fendi, an LV, and MJ are on permanent loan to my sister.

I'd love a Bottega Veneta but feel rather purse complete!


----------



## jxwilliams

Here is my humble list:

1 LV
1 D&B
1 Treesje
1 Burberry
5 RM


----------



## Graciella

14:

- 2 prada
- 1 miu miu
- 2 mcqueen
- 2 marc jacobs
- 6 mulberry
- 1 hermes

the ones that left:

- 1 fendi (to my sis)
- 1 mulberry (swapped for another one to give to my mother)
- 1 prada (not my style)

hoping to add:

- the right hermes bolide
- another mulberry ledbury


----------



## ms p

10 - 3 LV, 1 Coach, 5 RM, 1 Kipling baby bag


----------



## Minne Bags

Oh dear! I have 61 bags (including totes and clutches). There are about 10 bags that I have so-called retired, but can't part with. And, 10 bags that are just taking up space. Hmm, I guess I need to downsize.


----------



## oggers86

I am pleased to announce that I only own 6 designer handbags. I have 1 holdall, maybe 3 "going out" bags and one rock style kinda bag from years bag which I havent managed to let go of even though I dont use it. I was once driven to own as many designer handbags as possible but came to the realisation that I cant afford to, money can be put to better use and that I just dont use them so theres little point.


----------



## lil_fashionista

17.  I only really carry the ones in my signature so I should part with some of them.

3 Louis Vuitton
3 Balenciaga
2 Fendi
2 Coach
2 Longchamp
2 Hermes
1 Botkier
1 L.A.M.B.
1 Juicy Couture


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Ok this is bad..

37 COACH BAGS (BUT 9 ARE CLUTCH)
  9 GUCCI (BUT 2 ARE CLUTCH)
  1 CHARLES DAVIS CLUTCH

15 BAGS THAT i AM SELLING (COACH AND GUCCI)

GRAND TOTAL OF 56 AND WHEN THE SALE IS COMPLETE 41....


----------



## wemmmbammm




----------



## gie121

Chanel Vintage 2.55 lamb skin black in gold hardware
Chanel petite shopping tote black in gold hardware
Louis Vuitton Galliera PM Damier Azur
Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Damier Ebene
Coach Tattersall Graffiti Tote
Coach messenger bag
Coach Hobo bag
Gucci Princy Medium Tote Gold
Burberry Doctor's bag


----------



## yannie D

6
Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola Monogram
lv neverfull mm
lv Roxbury Drive Vernis Amarante
lv Manhattan GM
longchamp
balenciaga


----------



## sandysandiego

I think that one for every year makes for a good number 

I have achieved that goal

I have tried to purge but seem to get right back up to that number!


----------



## lumkeikei

2 - Agnes b.
2 - mbmj
1 - longchamp
1 - burberry blue label


----------



## sara.p

1 michael kors satchel (bag) i received for my eighteenth birthday two years ago  my first bag that cost over thirty dollars! next bag i will get will probably be for graduation


----------



## Love Of My Life

too many to count.. bags are just one of my passions...


----------



## wemmmbammm

snowfairy said:


> I'm in awe. Wow, 64? How do you store them?


----------



## wemmmbammm

Minne Bags said:


> Oh dear! I have 61 bags (including totes and clutches). There are about 10 bags that I have so-called retired, but can't part with. And, 10 bags that are just taking up space. Hmm, I guess I need to downsize.



wow collection


----------



## sally.m

not sure, Lets see

3 gucci
1 prada
1 ysl
4 mulberry
6 LV not including purses, wallets, diaries etc

My husband thinks i only need 1!


----------



## applefrite

I own : 

2 Vuitton : Little Totally in Azur and Speedy 30 in black epi
2 Balenciaga : 2 City in Black and Blackcherry
1 Gerard Darel : 24h in purple
1 Lancel : Little Gousset in green
1 Chanel : Timeless in Black Caviar

I love my bags !!!!


----------



## DauphineAlix

How can some of you only have 4?? or 8?? 
My Hermes collections;
1 black Hermes swift Birkin Bag sz 35 in GHW
1 red ostrich Hermes Birkin 35, GHW
1 camel Hermes birkin togo Birkin 35 PHW
1 raisin Hermes chevre birkin 30 GHW
1 orange Hermes togo orange birkin 30 PHW
1 lindy Hermes togo etaupe 35, PHW
1 lindy Hermes croco red color 30, PHW
1 kelly Hermes togo etaupe color 35 PHW
1 kelly Hermes togo orange 32, PHW
1 kelly Hermes togo black 32, GHW
1 herbag Hermes vibrato
1 garden party Hermes bag in rouge H color

1 Bottega Venetta Azure
4 Tods Tote Bags
2 Tods Evening Bags
3 Chanel Bags
2 Coach Bags
3 Christian Dior Bag
2 Louis Vuitton Bag
2 Gucci Bag
1 Stephan Kelian Bag
1 Burberry travel bag
1 Jim Thompson gym bag

How many are they in total? gosh I lost count, this is the first time I listed all my bag collections..  Don't get my started with shoes... I'm kinda bad tough, since I can afford my Hermes bag collections, they're the one I use it more all year round..


----------



## French75

16 :
- 11 Balenciaga (09 Tempête GSH Day, 09 Tempête GSH City, 03 Blue Jean City, 09 Galet GSH City, 04 Black City, 05 Black City, 03 Lilac City, 05 Rouge Theatre Work, 05 Rouge Theatre City, 09 Pourpre Work, 09 Noix GSH Work)
- 2 Mulberry Alexa (Oak Regular & Oversized)
- 1 Jérôme Dreyfuss (Billy in Cognac)
- 1 Miu-Miu (Vitello Lux Fiordalisio)
- 1 LV Pochette Accessoires


----------



## NagaJolokia

My previous number of 35 included a backpack, laptop bag, messenger bag, an organizer tote, and a hip pack- all from back in the day when I wasn't into bags and bought by my mother.  If I were to subtract those, I'd have 30 (and yes, I bought them all with my own money). There are like 6 or 7 of the 30 that are just taking up space though and I wish to get rid of them with all my money back.


----------



## clu13

According to my husband, too many:

My collection:
Louis Vuitton Verona MM
Louis Vuitton Azur Speedy 30
Louis Vuitton Mono Neverfull
Louis Vuitton Epi Noir Madeleine GM
Louis Vuitton Mono Keepall 45
Louis Vuitton Mono Sarah Wallet
Treesje Fuschia Hudson
Treesje Avalon Elephant
Rebecca Minkoff MAB Teal
Rebecca Minkoff BF Studded Pouch Black
Foley + Corinna Mid City Tote Gold
Kate Spade Ava clutch
Lauren Merkin Eve Sequined Clutch Nude
Furla Vitello St Alce Cranberry
Jimmy Choo Theola clutch
Brahmin Adrian Portofino

and an ancient and beloved Coach briefcase from my law school graduation (I was so embarrassed by such I flashy present at the time that I took off the leather Coach tag and threw it away)


----------



## Cityfashionista

This thread made me think I have about 41 purses. I'm a greedy gal :shame:so I don't feel like I have nearly enough

7 fendi's 2 Spy bags, my skunk fur bag, My beaver fur Dr bag, 3 baguettes 1 pony hair, 1 leather & 1 Chinchilla
6 Prada my alligator, my ostrich, my nylon & 3 leather ones
2 Gucci 1 rabbit & fox fur 1 leather w/ Bamboo handles
2 Dior bags
2 LV 1 Multicolored Alma 1 Monogram Deaville
1 judith Lieber Snakeskin
1 Dolce & Gabanna beaded purse
1 Chanel
1 Chloe Paddy
2 Marc jacobs
4 juicy Couture purse 3 dog purses (with yorkie bites) to carry my 2 yorkies in & 1 metallic purse
1 fur donna Karen
3 Coach 1 w/ yorkie bites on the handle
1 Luella w/ yorkie bites
& I have about 7 nice leather, snakeskin and fur purses i bought from a custom shop in the village in NYC.
I've been on a shopping hiatus for the past few years and I have a lot of catching up to do. I also neglected buying handbags in order to buy clothing and shoes which is my first love!
I would like som Bal & more Chanel. DH is going to buy this at the end of the summer. He just doesn't know it yet 
I would also like a Hermes but maybe when I'm like 50 because they are not in my price range right now.

I also may be forgetting some of them. I have no desire to sell any. I just want to keep adding to my collection.


----------



## Cityfashionista

kaynac said:


> Balenciaga- 3
> Prada- 6
> Fendi- 5
> McQueen- 1
> Marni- 1
> LV- 1
> Gucci- 5
> Bottega- 4
> Chanel- 5
> Chloe- 4
> Mulberry- 2
> YSL- 2
> Anya Hindmarch- 7
> Goyard- 2
> Dior- 1
> Stella McCartney- 2
> Celine- 1
> Tods- 4
> Bally- 1
> Anteprima- 1
> Burberry- 2
> Dolce & Gabanna- 2
> Paul Smith- 1
> Vivienne Westwood- 2
> Botkier- 1
> Ferragamo- 2
> Miu Miu -1
> Coach- 2
> Hermes- 24
> Long Champ -2
> Marc Jacobs- 1


 
NICE!


----------



## Cityfashionista

DauphineAlix said:


> How can some of you only have 4?? or 8??
> My Hermes collections;
> 1 black Hermes swift Birkin Bag sz 35 in GHW
> 1 red ostrich Hermes Birkin 35, GHW
> 1 camel Hermes birkin togo Birkin 35 PHW
> 1 raisin Hermes chevre birkin 30 GHW
> 1 orange Hermes togo orange birkin 30 PHW
> 1 lindy Hermes togo etaupe 35, PHW
> 1 lindy Hermes croco red color 30, PHW
> 1 kelly Hermes togo etaupe color 35 PHW
> 1 kelly Hermes togo orange 32, PHW
> 1 kelly Hermes togo black 32, GHW
> 1 herbag Hermes vibrato
> 1 garden party Hermes bag in rouge H color
> 
> 1 Bottega Venetta Azure
> 4 Tods Tote Bags
> 2 Tods Evening Bags
> 3 Chanel Bags
> 2 Coach Bags
> 3 Christian Dior Bag
> 2 Louis Vuitton Bag
> 2 Gucci Bag
> 1 Stephan Kelian Bag
> 1 Burberry travel bag
> 1 Jim Thompson gym bag
> 
> How many are they in total? gosh I lost count, this is the first time I listed all my bag collections.. Don't get my started with shoes... I'm kinda bad tough, since I can afford my Hermes bag collections, they're the one I use it more all year round..


 

Me likey  Very nice bags!I'm too a shoe gal. I just can't get enough


----------



## Cityfashionista

MrsRance said:


> I have 62 bags and i still want more
> 
> Anya 1
> Balenciaga 2
> Bottega Veneta 1
> Chanel 11
> Dior 8
> Gucci 5
> Hermes 3
> LV 17
> Longchamp 4
> Luella 1
> Prada 3
> Rebecca Minkoff 4
> Tokidoki 1


 
You are a baglady!  I love it! Never stop!:urock:


----------



## pursesnpeaches

1 Chanel 
3 LVs
3 Balenciaga


----------



## Cal-80

1 chanel reissue
1 mulberry roxanne
1 mulberry anthony messenger
1 mulberry crackled black clutch
1 MBMJ Hillier Hobo


----------



## No Cute

Too many. Consolidating/selling/focusing my collection.


----------



## jsenning

4 Rebecca Minkoff, 1 MbMJ, 1 Hayden Harnett, 1 Coach.  

7 seems to be a number I can't get away from!


----------



## NagaJolokia

31 now! Alexander McQueen De Manta Clutch on its way!


----------



## abcoco

2 bottega veneta (1 small 06 green, 1 maxi belly dark brown)
2 YSL (1 oversized muse black, 1 small patent hobo? black )
1 ferragamo (ivory large shoulder bag)
1 prada (navy patent tote)
1 mulberry (bayswater in chocolate)
1 balenciaga (bubblegum pink giant city)
1 LV neverfull large size
1 barneys new york (patent grey tote-great for bad weather)
1 tumi (work/bad weather bag)
1 prada clutch

recent purchase that I might return : givenchy elschia billy sac large in black
bottega veneta delft blue shoulder bag ( got this at a good bargain, but not sure about the color......)

wow. now that I have written them all down, I didn't realize I had spent so much money on bags....
Oh my

my wish list :
bottega veneta maxi hobo in opera (purple color) fall'10
bottega veneta red medium hobo
bottega veneta black cabat (in the far future, that is!)
(yes, I am a bottega mania!)
chanel jumbo or large in black/caviar 
chanel reissue medium?(small) in red
balenciaga city black
YSL roady in grey


----------



## fufu

Based on current collection (i definitely need to find more places for my bags) 

1 Coach satchel 
1 burberry blue label red dumpling tote
1 Juicy Couture velour hobo
1 Chanel black caviar classic flap m/l in shw 
1 Chanel white caviar classic flap jumbo in shw
1 Chanel vintage red lambskin classic flap small in ghw
1 Chanel salmon pink patent classic flap m/l in pewter hardware 
1 Hermes ciel picotin pm in phw 
1 Balenciaga sanguine in GSH 

A total of 9 Bags since 2008....Hopefully my 10th bag will be my most holygrail bag... time to save..


----------



## scrpo83

7 at the moment..


----------



## Hoodster777

...between 35-40
8 L.A.M.B.
2 Juicy Couture
3 Marc by Marc Jacobs
7 Tokidoki
Rest is Coach and random brands like Topshop and Betseyville


----------



## dyyong

GREAT COLLECTION LADIES, would be nice to see some pictures


----------



## Perfect Day

Cityfashionista said:


> This thread made me think I have about 41 purses. I'm a greedy gal :shame:so I don't feel like I have nearly enough
> 
> 7 fendi's 2 Spy bags, my skunk fur bag, My beaver fur Dr bag, 3 baguettes 1 pony hair, 1 leather & 1 Chinchilla
> 6 Prada my alligator, my ostrich, my nylon & 3 leather ones
> 2 Gucci 1 rabbit & fox fur 1 leather w/ Bamboo handles
> 2 Dior bags
> 2 LV 1 Multicolored Alma 1 Monogram Deaville
> 1 judith Lieber Snakeskin
> 1 Dolce & Gabanna beaded purse
> 1 Chanel
> 1 Chloe Paddy
> 2 Marc jacobs
> 4 juicy Couture purse 3 dog purses (with yorkie bites) to carry my 2 yorkies in & 1 metallic purse
> 1 fur donna Karen
> 3 Coach 1 w/ yorkie bites on the handle
> 1 Luella w/ yorkie bites
> & I have about 7 nice leather, snakeskin and fur purses i bought from a custom shop in the village in NYC.
> I've been on a shopping hiatus for the past few years and I have a lot of catching up to do. I also neglected buying handbags in order to buy clothing and shoes which is my first love!
> I would like som Bal & more Chanel. DH is going to buy this at the end of the summer. He just doesn't know it yet
> I would also like a Hermes but maybe when I'm like 50 because they are not in my price range right now.
> 
> I also may be forgetting some of them. I have no desire to sell any. I just want to keep adding to my collection.




Wow - what an amazing collection you have!  Would lvoe to see some action pics, particularly of the Fendi's.  Nice style.


----------



## Kat

There are approx. 50 in my current collection.  I'm not really loyal to any one designer ... I buy what catches my eye .... although Hermes is on the top of my list.  Here's my list off the top of my head:

Hermes - Birkin, Kelly, Bolide, & Lindy
Chanel - Classic flap, petite shopper, dark silver reissue
Balenciaga - 1 Purse, 3 Cities, 1 Day, 2 Twiggies
Bottega Veneta - ball bag and another limited edition bag (don't know the name of it)
LV - Mono Speedy, Epi Speedy, Jasmin, plum Le Talent
Gucci - Jackie bag and Boston bag 
Emilio Pucci - 1 bag
Judith Leiber - 2 evening bags, 1 day bag
Dior - 2 Gaucho Saddle bags
Marc Jacobs - 2 Blakes
Ferragamo - Marissa bag
Prada - Daino zip top hobo
Mulberry - Rosemary, Phoebe
Tod's - suede tote
Fendi - Spy bag and Zucchino mama baguette
Etro - Pegasus shoulder bag and another bag don't know the name of
Jimmy Choo - Riki bag
Valentino - 1 bag
Emporio Armani - 1 bag


----------



## slip

Oh dear, I've been trying to downsize my collection but every time I managed to clear 1 or 2 bags, I ended up getting more new bags??!!

Todate my list consists of about 60 - 70 bags:
Hermes 35 Birkin
Hermes 28 Kelly
Hermes 34 Lindy
Goyard St Louis PM
Chanel Jumbo Caviar Flap
Bottega Veneta Montaigne
Tods Pashmy Sacca Media Hobo
Jimmy Choo Mahala
Mulberry Roxanne
Mulberry for Gap Jersey Roxanne
Mulberry Bethany
Mulberry Emmy
Mulberry Alana
Salavatore Ferragamo Hobo
LV Damier Belem PM
LV Damier Pochette Ipanema
LV Mini Mono Josephine GM
LV Damier Ribera Mini
Rabeanco Purple Satchel
Rabeanco Puffy Tote
A non-Hermes Birkin
A non-Hermes Kelly Pochette
Christian Dior Ostrich Saddlebag
Christian Dior Denim Malice
Coach Legacy Shoulder
Coach Signature Stripe Camera Sling
Balenciaga Shoulder
A non-Alexander Wang Mini Rocco
25 Lesportsac Tokidoki bags of various styles!
Vivienne Westwood Small Tote
Anna Sui Shoulder Bag
Burberry Blue Label Mini Tote
Gucci Baltus
Gucci Crossbody Mini Bag
Fergie For Kipling Crown Duchess Satchel
Fergie For Kipling Crown Duchess Travelling Tote
Kooba Gracie
And many others that I couldn't recall but have since passed on to my mom.


----------



## baglover1973

right now I have 10...I like to stay around that number...easier for me to manage.


----------



## love my dogs

I will have to check but my husband and mother says I NEED THERAPY


----------



## Bad Kitty

I have about 10...  Not all are designer, though.  I have only one LV, one Burberry, one Ralph Lauren, one Liz Claiborne, one Coach, a few Polo Sport(technically RL, I guess) and some other Misc. little things.


----------



## anteaterquaker

I used to own in the 50+ range but downsize significantly to 15 now, i want to get down to 10.


----------



## jennytalula

Hm are we only talking designer bags?

Then I have

1 Alexander Wang Rocco
2 Marc Jacobs Stella and Zoe (plus 2 Wallets)
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs Clutch
1 Chanel 2.55

I used to have a few more, but sold them all as I already felt guilty. I think I'm fine right now, but I do want to own a Bottega Veneta some day, and Stella McCartney or Miu Miu looks good to me, too. I guess I would never ever have more than 10 though. I just cannot use them all, to be honest, I haven't used both MJs in quite a while (maybe a year&#8230;?). Still I love them and will never sell them as they started it all.

I do own a few non-designer bags I keep for memory reasons or to give to future children/nieces.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

snowfairy said:


> I'm in awe. Wow, 64? How do you store them?


 

I had an extra room in my house and made it a closet... I built the closet around my hand bag and shoes collection.....


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Wow.  I started at around 40-45 about 2 years ago.  I'm now at 8.  I almost feel like that is too many but I need some variety.  I'm hoping to just keep it at this level for a while...maybe add/subtract a bag in Spring/Fall.


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

slip said:


> Oh dear, I've been trying to downsize my collection but every time I managed to clear 1 or 2 bags, I ended up getting more new bags??!!
> 
> Todate my list consists of about 60 - 70 bags:
> Hermes 35 Birkin
> Hermes 28 Kelly
> Hermes 34 Lindy
> Goyard St Louis PM
> Chanel Jumbo Caviar Flap
> Bottega Veneta Montaigne
> Tods Pashmy Sacca Media Hobo
> Jimmy Choo Mahala
> Mulberry Roxanne
> Mulberry for Gap Jersey Roxanne
> Mulberry Bethany
> Mulberry Emmy
> Mulberry Alana
> Salavatore Ferragamo Hobo
> LV Damier Belem PM
> LV Damier Pochette Ipanema
> LV Mini Mono Josephine GM
> LV Damier Ribera Mini
> Rabeanco Purple Satchel
> Rabeanco Puffy Tote
> A non-Hermes Birkin
> A non-Hermes Kelly Pochette
> Christian Dior Ostrich Saddlebag
> Christian Dior Denim Malice
> Coach Legacy Shoulder
> Coach Signature Stripe Camera Sling
> Balenciaga Shoulder
> A non-Alexander Wang Mini Rocco
> 25 Lesportsac Tokidoki bags of various styles!
> Vivienne Westwood Small Tote
> Anna Sui Shoulder Bag
> Burberry Blue Label Mini Tote
> Gucci Baltus
> Gucci Crossbody Mini Bag
> Fergie For Kipling Crown Duchess Satchel
> Fergie For Kipling Crown Duchess Travelling Tote
> Kooba Gracie
> And many others that I couldn't recall but have since passed on to my mom.



I'm really impressed with how you own soooo many bags, yet remember exactly what you have. I think for me, it's justifiable to hold on to a bag as long as I'm aware that I have it, if you know what I mean. If I don't even remember I own it, that's when it becomes "one too many".


----------



## tiggycat

Coach Hailey
Coach Hippie
Coach Duffle
Coach Demi Pouch
Coach Large Wristlet
Jansport Tote  
Kate Spade Tina
Nine West Vegas
No-Name Small Purse
Zeca Small Purse

plus a Rochelier wallet and two no-name coin purses and a few reusable shopping/lunch totes

The drawer I keep them in (except the one I'm using which I keep on a shelf by my bed) is full, so no more unless I sell/give away/wear out one of these!  This is my personal rule due to having very limited storage space (small condo) and to keep from going crazy buying more than I can use.   I envy those who have walk-in closets!


----------



## slip

MrsMammaGoose said:


> I'm really impressed with how you own soooo many bags, yet remember exactly what you have. I think for me, it's justifiable to hold on to a bag as long as I'm aware that I have it, if you know what I mean. If I don't even remember I own it, that's when it becomes "one too many".


 
Thanks for your compliments, I keep a list but I do not have it at the moment coz I"m working now. I don't know about the rest but I love to open up my closet almost everyday and 'look' at them.


----------



## Roxana

love my dogs said:


> I will have to check but my husband and mother says I NEED THERAPY


 
A lot of us here do... but we won't go


----------



## Queen of Bags

OMG!!!!   Thank you so much ladies for that reality check..... I have 300 easily and I do realize that that is crazy! Many of them I have never even worn and still have the tags on them.  I have "got" to begin purging!!!  Thanks again for those realistic numbers.  Wow!!


----------



## Div4life

39


----------



## lushfashionista

Not that many actually... probably less than 10. I tend to use a bag for a while and then get sick of it and resell it.


----------



## Louiebabeee

Hm I feel like I have a lot of bags, but I only have 7 now.  In the past year I have sold and given away about 6 bags though...I dont like keeping bags I know I will never use again!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_I had 2 until Friday,lol..I went and bought the Coach Poppy Glam Tote with a new wallet..So now I have 3 bags and I don't really use my 1st Coach bag because it is Suede..But she is Beautiful!!!!_


----------



## msduane

I have about 12. From Dior, Gucci, Prada, Fendi, LV, and Burberry and I love them all. I am now looking for another Gucci to match some shoes that I bought months ago but can't wear until I have a bag to match. I love my bags! I believe that you can have an ok wardobe but the bags and shoes make it over the top! So to me, you can't have to many of anything!


----------



## Cheryl24

Well going on memory and not actually walking into my closet to take a true count...

18 LAMBs
2 Marc Jacobs
2 Tory Burch
1 Treesje
8 RM
1 Vintage Ralph Lauren
Way too many small accessories

So approximately 32 total.


----------



## thewave1969

Hi, I just found this thread. Do pochettes count as handbags as well?


----------



## Prosperity

I am at work, but I think this is correct. 
- 8 Premier designer 
- 5 designer 



Some random leather bags too, I do not know the number...


----------



## Hoodster777

Hoodster777 said:


> ...between 35-40
> 8 L.A.M.B.
> 2 Juicy Couture
> 3 Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 7 Tokidoki
> Rest is Coach and random brands like Topshop and Betseyville


Update- at least 40, bought 4 more L.A.M.B.s and a Marc by Marc Jacobs tote (the cheap one from the NYC accessories store).


----------



## thegnome

-huge black Guess bag that I've had for nearly 2 years and its still new looking!
-purple KGB crossbody bag (purchased at Zellers for I think $40)
-brown leather Lucky bag that just came in the mail today

that's all! I have enough clutter as it is, I don't need tons of purses, also! I used to have more (just cheapo ones) and donated them all.


----------



## dudujessica

I have four too..

LV, Giorgio Armani these two are some kind of Brand,

and the other ones ware from shop but they are really good.


----------



## Roxana

So I just started counting, it would make around 40, not counting all (like not the cheap non-designer bags). Sounds like so much, but for me it's actually a well balanced collection with color/sizes/styles for all occasions 

I'm sure I will add a couple in the future though, I really like just collecting special designer bags too.


----------



## stef1261

I have 9 premier designer and a few designer ones(that I hardly wear) I have recently sold all my other bags as I dislike clutter. ATM I feel the need to add some bright colour bbags as well as a new clutch to mycollection.I'd like to stick to a limit of 15 pd/d bags that I actually wear! Anything beyond that would just be a waste for me. I'm constantly being lectured about my bad spending habits particularly amounts spent on handbags-but I think it is all worth it!


----------



## goldbundles

i currently have 20 bags.


----------



## Roe

i'm at about 50 premiere lux bags and 2 designer bags


----------



## pursedout

I have around 20 premier designer bags


----------



## mdlcal28

I had about 35 premier bags (RM, Botkier, ect) that I sold in order to purchase a few luxury designer bags.....It wasnt that I was out of room, which I was! But I made a deal with DH that I would sell two for every one I purchased, so I could step up a bit. And actually, its nicer to only have a few to choose from. I am not into really fancy structured bags or clutches, so I just made sure that I have basic colors that I can choose from to go with anything - one black, one brown, one silver/grey, one tan, one burgundy, one navy, one green......if I cant find a bag to go with whatever I choose to wear out of those choices, something is seriously wrong!


----------



## dyyong

had been changing following my kids grow   would says around 10~15? they are all Premium designers but I didn't paid full retail for anyone of them


----------



## tallymia

Not counting evening and gym bag: 2 LV, 1 Fendi, 1 Burberry, 1 MJ, 3 Gucci = 8 bags. 
I am also on a verge of getting 1 more Gucci. 
Last year i went through a major hb cleaning, because I realized anything over 10 was too many for me. So now that's the rule I will try to stick with - under 10, otherwise one in, one out!


----------



## viba424

Ive got 18+, 7 of which are premier designer. I would say I've got about 10 in circulation. Not really on the hunt for any more for the time being; maybe after xmas.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Yes!! I am so glad to hear that I am not the only one with a lot of handbags. You ladies are such a great support system.  You rock!!


----------



## bagstobuy

About 30!...
2 Versace, 1 Gucci, 1 Mulberry, 6 Linea pelle, 3 Micheal Kors, 1 Marc Jacobs, 3 foley Corrina, 2 Koobas, 5 Cole Haan, 2 Coach, 1 Sabina NY 2 Pietrro Alessandro and 1 soon to be Sak Silverlake


----------



## angelsy83

5 Louis Vuitton
1 Burberry
2 Gucci
2 Miu Miu 
1 Chloe
1 Versace
1 Bally
1 Vivienne Westwood
1 Prada
2 Mimco (Australian Designer)
More than 15 no lable or gym bags or backpacks

Bags to buy in the next 12 - 18 months:
1 Chanel 2.55
1 Balenciaga Giant City
1 Alexander Wang rocco duffle
Maybe 1 Thomas Wylde Oxford
Maybe 1 Goyard St Louise

Bag to buy in the next 5-10 years
At least own one Hermes Birkin

Well..I think I need to motivate myself to work harder to achieve my goal..but here we go!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

about 4 premiers, and 6 lux....must have more..


----------



## strsusc

1 chanel
1 miu miu
1 marc jacobs
3 LV
1 feragamo
1 gucci
1 jimmy choo


----------



## CarolineLondon

More than I should! Bit of an LV and Luella fan...
(but my iPhone takes terrible photos, sorry!)






Multiplicite MM, Compact Zipped wallet in Damier Ebene, card holder in black Multicolore, zipped mini agenda in Monogram





Hampstead MM, Compact Zipped wallet in Monogram Cerises (I LOVE - had to stop using before all the cherries wore off!), LV cup Cabas MM (I think that's what it's called), leopard stole





Giselle with apple print, small black Anouk (my first ever three-figure handbag!), Luella canvas weekend bag that I use *all* the time, lilac Mini Giselle.

And then there's the Longchamp collection too. And the Mulberry oversized Alexa... *sigh*


----------



## sandc

I have 6 Coach, 1 Burberry and 1 MK.  I have 3 more MK's on the way with the intention of returning one (depends on which I like best irl, I may end up returning all 3 if they aren't what I think).

So, 8 with a possible 10. Not including my swingpack.  I am considering getting rid of one or two though. When the gulit kicks in (which it has), I decide which mean the most and which ones I am not really likely to use again. Then they go.


----------



## klasychanel2009

I have 1 Chanel (my babbbyyyy), 1 Ferragamo (my sweetheart), 1 Marc Jacobs (goosebumps), 1 Adrienne Vittadini (sassy), 1 Cole Haan (my first love), 2 Eliot Lucas (edgy), 1 Marco Buggiani (wow...baby), 1 Pino Visona(whoooo baby), 1 BCBG (out and about), 1 Arcadia (hummm), 1 Coach in circulation.. not counting the 2 Lesport travel bags and countless clutches for evening outings...
Goshhhh, I did not even realized I owned all that... and I want the Medium Chanel shopping bag.... and 1 grey bag.... that is all for now that is missing from my collection...
BTW, nice thread... I'm loving it!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

COACH ADDICT said:


> Coach - 64
> gucci - 8
> charles davis - 1


 

Ok revission time...

36 COACH    (which include 2 Briefcases - & 11 clutches)
13 GUCCI     (which includes 6 clutches)
2 Valentino   ( one is on it's way)
1 Dior
1 Charles David 

Total  53 bags down from 73  Oh yea I have purged 20 bags...


----------



## Deborah1986

_Lady Dior
Eva damier louisvuitton
Speedy 30 Monogram + azur
Burberry shopper

5 in total._


----------



## kathywko

10 Rebecca Minkoffs
1 Gucci
4 Fendis
1 Tory Burch
1 Burberry
1 MBMJ
1 Botkier
3 Coach
1 LV

23 for now....but im pretty sure I have more lurking somewhere


----------



## sweetie7937

Prada BR4240
LV Speedy 40
MJ Catty Q Hillier Hobo
Cole Haan Village Bucket Denney Tote


----------



## rosasharn78

I've gone through a purge and now own:

1 Chanel
3 LV
1 Burberry
2 Coach

Hoping to add another Chanel by EOY and that should complete my bag collection for now.


----------



## sois-toi-meme

I recently purchased a bag off of ebay assuming it was olive green. Turns out the bag is black. (my fault. I never asked what color it was and it did look black in the pictures) It is still a beautiful item but I'm wondering if one can have too many black bags. With this one I will have a total of 3 black purses. Too much? Not enough? Thoughts?


----------



## linhhhuynh

IMO, black is . you can never have enough black bags because they're classic! i have 3 also, but i'm working on my fourth. post pics!


----------



## sois-toi-meme

Here is the purchase. It's the Tory Burch E/W messenger bag in black.


----------



## alatrop

I have one. I only feel the need for one, I wear a lot of neutral clothing so I like my bags to be colorful.


----------



## danaan

This might be shocking, but I don't own a black bag!
There might be the occasional black on a bag, like parts of my Burberry Hobo, but that's about it. I realize it's a classic color in both clothes and bags, but I don't do black in either case.


----------



## ~Angela~

The majority of my bags are black lol...and let's just say I have quite a few bags haha!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I am not a fan of black it is actually my least fav color but I do have two...

Coach Bleeker Tote and Gucci Jacquard Tote...


----------



## Etincelle

I have 5 black bags. I almost always wear black bags because the colour goes with everything and doesn't show scratches etc... All my black bags are different styles and shapes tho!


----------



## ms p

i have 3 blacks - 2 small (1 patent, 1 distress leather) and 1 big. i like that i can wear it out for all weather and it coordinates well with all color i usually wear (i'm not a light color top to bottom dresser)


----------



## LabelLover81

Need - 1

Own - 3

I have mental issues....


----------



## NagaJolokia

I only own one black bag. It's not that I don't like them; I just somehow managed to bypass them.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Your new bag is VERY nice. 
Before I stopped buying bags a few months ago, I bought 3  black leather bags on closeout. I didn't have any except for an evening clutch. I rarely used black. I preferred brown or vivid colors. 
I'm glad I got them because I felt that I was missing something by not having that option in my collection. I used the black ones all summer because I was so excited just to have them, and just switched to a bright multi colored for the duration of this season. It's been over 100 degrees for days and black didn't seem right anymore. 
So even though I just told you my life story on bags, the bottom line is this: I just learned that you really can't have too many black bags it seems!


----------



## sandc

I don't have any right now!  I am on the hunt because I think I need at least one.


----------



## Purrrfect

Like your bag. Congrats, sorry it was not the green you had hope for.

I have three solid black bags - that I am using and keeping; two with silver hardware, the other with gold hardware.  This is enough black for me.

And I have other solid black bags I am finding new homes for.

So, I think when it comes to solid black bags the three I am keeping is enough, one with each color hardware and an evening clutch.


----------



## denim53

I am devoted to black bags.  I have many.  Even my summer bags are black.  I can't get enough black!


----------



## fabae

I've only ever owned one, never found a need for it, never used it, and finally sold it.  So, none!  I'm just not a black bag kind of gal.


----------



## airborne

i have a few and think having black bags are a necessity JMO


----------



## linhhhuynh

much  for black bags!


----------



## loves

bumping this old thread. need to inventorise and slap myself silly for wanting more

2 lindy
30 birkin
25 birkin
1 constance
1 kelly pochette
1 picotin
1 trim
1 gerard darel
2 vintage pucci
3 vintage clutches
1 silky city
1 silky pop

i really don't need anymore.


----------



## bagolicious

80-plus, but definitely not all high end. Plus, some of my bags are most likely older than a lot of posters in this forum.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i have:

-1 black Kate Spade Serena
-1 black Marc Jacobs Blake
-1 black python embossed Marc Jacobs large single
-1 steel Marc by Marc Jacobs classic Q crossbody nugget
-1 black medium Longchamp le Pliage

-1 azur LV i share with my sister that i haven't used lately

so, 5 in total basically. trying to keep it small and simple. can you tell i love black bags?!


----------



## mocha.lover

I have 4. None of them are high end or a brand name on Purse Forum.


----------



## margaritas

At the moment:

3 Bals
2 Chanels
1 Chloe
1 YSL

I'm also waiting for my CSC satchel to arrive.


----------



## LV3J

I currently have:

11  Louis Vuittons
6   Chanels
3   Balenciagas
2   Chloes
2   Lanvins
2   Fendis
1   Prada
1   Miu Miu
1   Givenchy
1   Goyard
1   YSL


----------



## baglady2011

really really scared to count. But a conservative guess would be 30.


----------



## Luxe Diva

I own 21 bags........I think.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Now at four, which already feels like a tad too much, so I'll stay there or go down to three.


----------



## rosasharn78

I did a major overhaul of my closet not too long ago and got my collection down to just five.  We'll see how long that lasts . . . .


----------



## Graciella

ehm...let's see:

- 2 prada
- 2 mcqueen
- 2 marc jacobs
- 1 hermes
- 6 mulberry

that's 13; at one point I had 4 more, but I felt I had too many so I decided to downsize...


----------



## Elegant Isle

23+ but I dont use the older bags after 1st year, I do keep a lot of them though.


----------



## linhhhuynh

karmenzsofia said:


> Now at four, which already feels like a tad too much, so I'll stay there or go down to three.




i thought i was the only one who didn't have 20! 

on a serious note, the ladies who have more than 10 do you use them all? i'm just curious since i forget to use the ones i have sometimes as it is


----------



## nascar fan

I have decided every day I will grab one from the closet and use it for the day.  The next day, get the next one in line.  I will not look inside the dust bags first to see which one it is.  It will be a surprise each time.   

(and since this pic was taken, i have closed the bags up and switched them around in the little spaces.  And there is a wall of bags opposite this one that I didn't take a pic of.)

And with my organizer, it just takes a second to pop it out and put it in the next bag.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^omg all the MJs! my dream! i hate you nas!


----------



## nascar fan

linhhhuynh said:


> ^omg all the MJs! my dream! i hate you nas!


LOL!  I knew you were around, Linhhh.  I'm sorry!  I do love my MJs.  The MKs are in a totally separate cabinet.  They don't mingle.  I'm not sure they like each other.


----------



## nascar fan

But, Linhhh, you are probably a wise one and haven't gone into debt because of a handbag obsession.    (plus I don't have kids at home to pay for)


----------



## linhhhuynh

it's like an MJ orgy in there 

wise? i think not. maybe perhaps just not any money? lol

MKs and MJs should be friends. i'm sure they have something in common. same leather perhaps?


----------



## kateincali

nas, will you adopt me?

I'm down to four that I'm absolutely sure I'm keeping, and another three I'm not sure of.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> *nas, will you adopt me*?
> 
> I'm down to four that I'm absolutely sure I'm keeping, and another three I'm not sure of.


Only if you promise to quit laying out in the sun!


----------



## linhhhuynh

faith_ann said:


> nas, will you adopt me?
> 
> I'm down to four that I'm absolutely sure I'm keeping, and another three I'm not sure of.



stop trying to steal nas, she's going to be MY purse mommy! 

which 3 are you not sure of though? lol


----------



## Omaha_2072

2 Louis Vuitton
1 Miu Miu
1 vintage Valentino
1 Francesco Biasia

So 5 total. I have to let one go whenever I want to buy a new one.

I wish I could afford more...


----------



## lovingmybags

10 right now, looking to add maybe just one more, then that'll have to stop, 'cause I won't have any more room!  

1 Balenciaga (don't know the name)
1 Celine Bittersweet in white
1 Dior large detective in ivory
1 Fendi Devil in dark brown
1 Fendi Doctor B in white
1 Ferragamo Dama Tote in black
1 Ferragamo Marisa in Coral (I think that's the color)
1 Miu Miu buffalo leather backpack
1 Prada Pitone Frame bag in brown
1 Prada saddle


----------



## erolennah96

2 lv
2 burberry
2 gucci
2 balenciaga
1 cole haan
1 furla
1 prada
2 coach
3 rebecca minkoff
7 b. makowsky
1 innue
4 tignanello
1 bebe
1 tumi
3 ralph lauren
1 von dutch
... and about 5 non-branded ones.  it's a disease :shame:


----------



## Chrystal162

I've got more than anyone in their right mind should possess. Quite honestly, I've never counted (as I know it would just make me feel guilty). But I'm trying REALLY HARD to scale down to just a few essentials: everyday, evening, backpack, tote, crossbody, clutch . . . and get rid of or sell ALL the others. My collection (bags, wallets, briefcases) is ridiculous!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

1 Balenciaga
1 Fendi
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Yves Saint Laurent
1 Burberry
2 Longchamp
1 Marc Jacobs


----------



## lovingmybags

10, all of them high-end designer though...


----------



## Liddypool

11 Coach
3 Hayden-Harnett
1 Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## sandc

Currently I have 4 Coach, 1 Michael Kors and 2 Rebecca Minkoffs. So, 7 total. Not too bad.


----------



## Nat

Hmm, not sure at the moment. I will count them later today.


----------



## kcf68

Too many!


----------



## jxwilliams

2 LV
3 Michael Kors
1 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Dooney

Total = 7!


----------



## Cocolo

I have 7 nice ones, and making room in my closet for Christmas.


----------



## sw0pp

I have around 10 designer bags (too lazy to count now LOL), but I also counted casual messenger bags, cheapo highstreet bags and backpacks in  which would come to something like 20


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I have 5~1 Wilson's leather bag from years ago~4 Coach Bags~2 poppy op art glam totes(1 silver/black~1 khaki/gold)~1 poppy graffiti top handle pouch~1 Madison Mia patent tote!I have more coach accessorie's than I do bagsBut I like it that way because I don't have to take hours to decide which bag to carry.I think my favorite is my black op art poppy glam tote. It has silver hardware and that makes it easier to match my coach charm's and it is a good basic everyday bag~*


----------



## Samia

2 LV
4 Balenciaga
1 MJ
2 Belen Echandia (clutches)
5 Rebecca Minkoff (4 Bags & 1 Clutch)
1 Chloe
1 DVF
1 Zufi Alexander
1 Felix Ray (clutch)
1 Coach
Gave away these to my sisters recently: 2 Coach, 1 See by Chloe, 2 Juicy Couture, 1 Rebecca Minkoff, 2 Linea Pelle, 1 Botkier and 1 Balenciaga


----------



## airborne

tooo many lol..idek


----------



## thegnome

I have 7!

I currently use only 3 of them.


----------



## kemina22

excluding my formal clutch and the pink Baby Phat purse that I've kept for some reason, I have 4 purses


----------



## scrpo83

8 incl. 1 unnamed brand..


----------



## 2shai_

Wow! Never listed all my bags at one place...so here it goes!

6 Balenciagas
3 Chanels
2 Diors
1 Fendi
1 Givenchy
3 Guccis
2 LVs

Wowza! A total of 18 bags??? I should totally stop buying -___-".


----------



## shibumiflowers

Just counting the premier designer ones, at last count 29 bags.  Most of them Bal. bags though.  They've been known to multiply like rabbits, I swear it's not me.


----------



## Nat

shibumiflowers said:


> Just counting the premier designer ones, at last count 29 bags.  Most of them Bal. bags though.  *They've been known to multiply like rabbits, I swear it's not me.*


----------



## Forsyte

I had around 15 but I gave four or five away.


----------



## july.lin

about 10, i think


----------



## Myblackbag

I just counted them.  I have eight bags, but I only use about four of them regularly.


----------



## jroger1

I am a woman obsessed, I have exactly 30 right now.  But I have grown tired of many & put them up for sale because I don't use them & feel bad for them.  Of course this will make room for new bags.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I have 66 bag..

38 COACH
19 GUCCI
6 VALENTINO
1 DIOR
1 CHARLES DAVIS
1 VINTAGE 1940 NON BRAND


----------



## mrs moulds

I own at least 40 bags, half being LV, Gucci, Prada, Balenciaga, Fendi, Coach , DB, and other random bags that I purchased just because I liked them.


----------



## Featherette

Ugh I don't even know how many bags... I definitely need to sell some of them


----------



## Queen of Bags

Its an obsession- I'm to ashamed to admit it!!!  (the true number)


----------



## NagaJolokia

^ That makes me curious!


----------



## admat97

I just counted...right now, this second...78.:shame:


----------



## Becca4277

I use to own 21 Balenciaga bags and then I went broke.

So now I have:

1 Balenciaga
2 Louis Vuitton
4 Coach bags
2 Marc Jacobs
1 Lambert Truxen

My only major regret was selling my Balenciaga black hobo bag with sgh.  <sigh> I really miss that bag.


----------



## klj

1 BV
2 Bal's
2 RM bags
3 RM crossbodies
1 Longchamp's


----------



## vanbruntsa

right now I only have 2!


----------



## inverved

At the moment, I have 9.

- 3 Chanels
- 2 LVs
- 1 Hermes
- 1 Givenchy
- 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs
- 1 Longchamp


----------



## Veer12

Not enough! There's always room for more


----------



## Italian_Gold

I've got eight bags - all Pierotucci!  Gave away the others I had and very happy now!!  Looove the leather on their bags


----------



## heather123

I Balenciaga
I Burberry
I Dolce & Gabbana
2 Pradas
2 Marc Jacobs
I Gucci
I Treesje

I've sold a few earlier in the year and I'm planning to sell about 3 others. Am waiting for a Luella Gisele. So much for downsizing!


----------



## marijana

i have just 5 bags of LV and one of Prada.
i have one queston i want to sell on bag of LV PAPILON 26 can some one tell me normal price for selll?
thanks all


----------



## NagaJolokia

I voted 31 plus in the poll a while back.  

I'm actually down to _27 now_ from 32 purses. This does not include purely utility bags like my laptop bag, messenger bag, etc.


----------



## iadmireyoo

i only have 4 main bags that i use, but the rest are collecting dust lol. but my total is almost 20.


----------



## frick&frack

I have more than 31...that's all I'm sayin' :ninja:

_...& that doesn't even include my evening bags..._


----------



## joy&lv

From where I am sitting I can see seven... and that is just in my home office...


----------



## vlore

I shamelessly must say over 31! LOL! :shame:


----------



## tatertot

I had well over 31 bags and just went through a huge purge and closet clean-out leaving me with only 14 bags. I'm still debating parting with more but it's getting pretty hard at this point. I still have moments of panic when I think about some of the bags I've parted with but I must say I'm enjoying all the additional space in my closet


----------



## NagaJolokia

I'm still in the fourth highest bracket with 27 bags though! Grr.  My goal (sell/give away at least 7 other bags) is within the middle bracket and since the percentages on either side of it add up to be extremely similar, I'd be an average TPF'er.


----------



## nchid2700

Over 300. I only have about 1/2 of my collection at my house. The rest are still stored at my parents house. Looking to seriously downsize. Sold a few on eBay recently!


----------



## jroger1

Lets see, I have 20 that I am "using", three more hopefuls on order, and nine that have been purged to go to other loving homes.


----------



## dyyong

do I have to count?


----------



## JW0119

too many...about 70-80


----------



## heroesgirl88

8-ish designer bags and a few non designer gym/beach bags..


----------



## coleigh

5 bags, 3 clutch wallets, and one minaudiere
I have simplified my bag life.


----------



## linhhhuynh

even less than the last time i posted! i own 4.


----------



## NagaJolokia

nchid2700 said:


> Over 300. I only have about 1/2 of my collection at my house. The rest are still stored at my parents house. Looking to seriously downsize. Sold a few on eBay recently!


 

That is seriously jaw-dropping! You may be the record holder on TPF!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

too many :O


----------



## sallyca

I can't count that high!

Actually - mostly I just can't find them all.


----------



## beggarbaby

18!


----------



## nchid2700

NagaJolokia said:


> That is seriously jaw-dropping! You may be the record holder on TPF!



Woo hoo!  hahaha...  I'm seriously wayyy too obsessed with bags...  

But I am looking to seriously downsize now.  Before "quantity" was more important to me than quality, as I liked switching my bags often--almost daily...  Not that I didn't have quality bags...I did have a few LV's, Gucci, MJ...etc, but I had alot of "lower" brand bags too...  

But now I'm starting to realize that many of my "lower" brand bags sit around untouched, some with the tags still on, while I carry my favorite high end bags...  It's really hard for me now to carry a bag of lesser quality, despite the fact I like to change my bag alot.  My goal is to have maybe 30 bags...ALL bags I love and carry often, so I still have variety to switch it up a bit, but not so many that most of them sit around in storage...


----------



## am2022

not happy with the number : 27
but ive improved and purged!

will purge about 10 - 15 more!

Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## taya19

now i have 5, but im going to add 2 bags soon, a chanel classic jumbo and a lv speedy, yes i still dont have a speedy,maybe im the last girl on earth to buy it,lol


----------



## sabrunka

LOL a pathetic total of 3... My YSL black patent easy, Olivia Harris baby fur ball bag, and a Rebecca Minkoff rocker crossbody.  I am getting a couple more within a few months .


----------



## patriot511

Currently 15. Down from my enormous amount a year ago and extremely happy about it.


----------



## DisCo

Close to 30


----------



## txmhargis

Just added a LV Petit Noe to my Vintage Gucci collection of 35 bags (40+ accessories). Hope the Gucci plays well with Louis


----------



## klj

had 8 before..now 9.
I purchased another (fig) rocker not long ago.


----------



## OVincze

I guess I am "good" though others do not think so)) I only have 5 designer bags at the moment.  I do have some no name bags  which I am planning to give away.  I have just sold one which was a mistake purchase but I plan to buy a travel bag maybe a Le Pliage and also will be getting at least one or two for spring/summer. I have noticed that I do better with less that really please me so I can nurture each more often)) 

Also, if we consider that my designer bag passion only started last September, my collection is likely to grow and I have no summery bags, which is why I am planning on getting one for the summer at least.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

6-10


----------



## NagaJolokia

nchid2700 said:


> Woo hoo!  hahaha...  I'm seriously wayyy too obsessed with bags...
> 
> But I am looking to seriously downsize now.  Before "quantity" was more important to me than quality, as I liked switching my bags often--almost daily...  Not that I didn't have quality bags...I did have a few LV's, Gucci, MJ...etc, but I had alot of "lower" brand bags too...
> 
> But now I'm starting to realize that many of my "lower" brand bags sit around untouched, some with the tags still on, while I carry my favorite high end bags...  It's really hard for me now to carry a bag of lesser quality, despite the fact I like to change my bag alot.  My goal is to have maybe 30 bags...ALL bags I love and carry often, so I still have variety to switch it up a bit, but not so many that most of them sit around in storage...



I was similar because I saw myself as a collector and would buy any bag that was different and I merely liked. I wasn't just someone who wanted enough fun bags to rotate; I wanted to collect! Quality is now more important to me than quantity.  Sure, I have an awesome variety of bags, but there are a handful of them that I don't quite find attractive enough and a lot of them that I merely like (not love). I am ready to just kick handbag variety out the window now that I've experienced it for a good length of time and keep the bags that I at least love and/or find extremely useful and just like. 

I started with 32 and have purged 5. I now will send an additional 2 bags to a local Goodwill tonight and plan to give one bag away to my SO's mother this weekend if she would gladly accept it and use it. 

I think I can get myself down to about 16-18 bags, which is when I reach a point when I have bags that I'll gladly keep and love to use.


----------



## taya19

OVincze said:


> I guess I am "good" though others do not think so)) I only have 5 designer bags at the moment. I do have some no name bags which I am planning to give away. I have just sold one which was a mistake purchase but I plan to buy a travel bag maybe a Le Pliage and also will be getting at least one or two for spring/summer. I have noticed that I do better with less that really please me so I can nurture each more often))
> 
> Also, if we consider that my designer bag passion only started last September, my collection is likely to grow and I have no summery bags, which is why I am planning on getting one for the summer at least.


 

Well 5 bags in 5 months is great, a bag for each month 
I also started buying designer bags a few months back and i have the same number, i'm planning on getting two more this year then im on a ban. I guess we are doing well. Dont forget to show us what you are buying soon, I love reveals


----------



## vilette21c

I have around 150+++ bags... And no, I don't have a bag addiction.


----------



## aga5

my collections is 14 designer bags and I dont even know how many other various bags I have.  My favorite bags in the collection are the black sequined eclipse speedy from 2009fall runway collection and I just got the Artsy Empreinte in Taupe.  But I love all of my bags.


----------



## handbaglover13

50+
No addiction here either


----------



## lovingmybags

Ten, all high-end.


----------



## kenzo89

At the moment, 12 although I'd probably be looking to cut that down in the near future because some bags are neglected.


----------



## bry_dee

Hmmm... as of today, I've got 21 bags (one is just the H&M+Lanvin tote lol plus 5 if we include small leather goods)


----------



## ipudgybear

Estimating around 10, I have a lot of Pliages and a few Coach bags.. I'm not sure if my little tote lunch box counts.


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Five total. 
- 1 non-name
- 2 second tiers
- 3 high-ends

Oh wait that's six


----------



## Etincelle

8 at the moment, all designer. I'm planning on getting another one really soon but I don't want to go over 10 bags...


----------



## Jujuma

I have up in the 20's, which is way too many because I have at lest 6 I haven't worn for awhile and probably won't but I just can't get rid of them. The ones I am thinking of are mid line designer(Coach/Cole Hahn)and I find it so frustrating to sell them becuase I keep my bags like new and you never get close to what they are worth. I've always done resale shops maybe I should try ebay? I also keep bags becuase they come with nice memories(ex: the first Gucci my DH gave me when we had no money).


----------



## pquiles

I'm down to 12.


----------



## NagaJolokia

NagaJolokia said:


> I voted 31 plus in the poll a while back.
> 
> I'm actually down to _27 now_ from 32 purses. This does not include purely utility bags like my laptop bag, messenger bag, etc.




I'm now down to 25! My SO's mother very happily accepted two of my unwanted bags tonight!


----------



## baglover2188

just counted...19. and I definitely don't use them all..but I can't part with them!


----------



## flyfab

I voted 11-20 
Slowly but surely I'm building a colorful bags family


----------



## nchid2700

NagaJolokia said:


> I was similar because I saw myself as a collector and would buy any bag that was different and I merely liked. I wasn't just someone who wanted enough fun bags to rotate; I wanted to collect! Quality is now more important to me than quantity.  Sure, I have an awesome variety of bags, but there are a handful of them that I don't quite find attractive enough and a lot of them that I merely like (not love). I am ready to just kick handbag variety out the window now that I've experienced it for a good length of time and keep the bags that I at least love and/or find extremely useful and just like.
> 
> I started with 32 and have purged 5. I now will send an additional 2 bags to a local Goodwill tonight and plan to give one bag away to my SO's mother this weekend if she would gladly accept it and use it.
> 
> I think I can get myself down to about 16-18 bags, which is when I reach a point when I have bags that I'll gladly keep and love to use.



You sound EXACTLY like me, and what you said is totally my goal!  That's the thing with me too...it wasn't just about rotating bags, sometimes I would, too, buy bags just for the sake of collecting, with no intention of ever using some of them. I've purchased many bags over the years that I thought were unattractive, but only bought them because the price was great!  As I said in a previous post, buying a normally $1k designer bag for $500 ISN'T really a bargain if it's just sitting in the closet, unused...which I'm now starting to realize...

Sometimes I DO buy bags for the SOLE reason of selling them on eBay.  I DO alot of reselling, which is mostly how I fund my bag habit!  Only problem is, sometimes I'll buy a bag with all intentions of selling it, and then at last minute I'll end up keeping it. It's very hard for me to part with bags. 

I AM making some progress, though...  I just sold my large CC Skye Bardot bag (NWT-never worn!), my vintage Dior bags (never used!), my Chloe Bay Satchel (never used!), and my MJ Python Karen bag (for only $500...*sob*). Today xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bailey1

I own 16 bags! Just gave away 3 to family members.


----------



## Stilettolife

off the top of my head about 4

coach alex signature tote
gucci handbag I got from my aunt
gap bag that ended up doubling as a book bag
nine west hobo


----------



## andic2010

At 14 now and soon to have more


----------



## clevercat

I'm down to seven (from around fifty.) - all bags I love.


----------



## tracie1974

I've got 24 but I only use 13 of them. My all-time favourite has to be my Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 30.


----------



## NagaJolokia

nchid2700 said:


> You sound EXACTLY like me, and what you said is totally my goal! That's the thing with me too...it wasn't just about rotating bags, sometimes I would, too, buy bags just for the sake of collecting, with no intention of ever using some of them. I've purchased many bags over the years that I thought were unattractive, but only bought them because the price was great! As I said in a previous post, buying a normally $1k designer bag for $500 ISN'T really a bargain if it's just sitting in the closet, unused...which I'm now starting to realize...
> 
> Sometimes I DO buy bags for the SOLE reason of selling them on eBay. I DO alot of reselling, which is mostly how I fund my bag habit! Only problem is, sometimes I'll buy a bag with all intentions of selling it, and then at last minute I'll end up keeping it. It's very hard for me to part with bags.
> 
> I AM making some progress, though... I just sold my large CC Skye Bardot bag (NWT-never worn!), my vintage Dior bags (never used!), my Chloe Bay Satchel (never used!), and my MJ Python Karen bag (for only $500...*sob*). Today xxxxxxxx


 
Good luck! 

Well, at least you've sold a few of your bags! I have only sold one on eBay and gave away 6 total (that I was tired of trying to sell at super reasonable prices) to my mother, my brother's girlfriend, a co-worker, and SO's mother. The one bag I sold on eBay was just enough to fund all the darn fees accummulated from relisting the same several items. Ugh. So, I basically got nothing back, lol. However, I know that I'm not going to just give away two of the bags that I'm having an equally hard time selling on the eBay for their prices because they're on the pricier side. It's funny though because if I sell them for the offered prices of 50% and 75% of what I paid for them respectively, I plan to use them first for a while and baby them so that they still will look in perfect condition to be sold.  Even though I don't enjoy them, this is just so I get what I perceive to be fair prices!

I want to avoid having to sell like this in the future completely when I'm done! It's way too stressful, risky, time-consuming, and you're often at a money loss. I paid bargain prices for nearly all my bags too!


----------



## vilette21c

nchid2700 said:


> You sound EXACTLY like me, and what you said is totally my goal!  That's the thing with me too...it wasn't just about rotating bags, sometimes I would, too, buy bags just for the sake of collecting, with no intention of ever using some of them. I've purchased many bags over the years that I thought were unattractive, but only bought them because the price was great!  As I said in a previous post, buying a normally $1k designer bag for $500 ISN'T really a bargain if it's just sitting in the closet, unused...which I'm now starting to realize...
> 
> Sometimes I DO buy bags for the SOLE reason of selling them on eBay.  I DO alot of reselling, which is mostly how I fund my bag habit!  Only problem is, sometimes I'll buy a bag with all intentions of selling it, and then at last minute I'll end up keeping it. It's very hard for me to part with bags.
> 
> I AM making some progress, though...  I just sold my large CC Skye Bardot bag (NWT-never worn!), my vintage Dior bags (never used!), my Chloe Bay Satchel (never used!), and my MJ Python Karen bag (for only $500...*sob*). Today xxxxxxxx



I'm doing the same thing... selling some (majority I mean) of my bags. Parting with the first bag was the hardest but it gets better with each bag I sell. My husband and I had a deal that I can't buy a new bag until I cut down to 20-30 bags. I have already sold 6 so far, and have still a long way to go. Tsk Tsk... 150+++ is pretty big number so good luck to me. Lol.


----------



## Yaoyao

Well, I'm too scared to even count how many I have!!!  I think I am in the middle category....

I think I have an obsession :shame: - I'm not really into make up or shoes or clothes that much (although, of course I still love to buy them haha) but I seem to have a soft spot for bags! If I see one I like its really hard for me to say no, and with ebay now its even easier just to do a quick search if I'm bored! Plus, it makes you feel that you're technically saving money by getting them at a cheaper price....or thats what I tell myself anyway! I really need to stop though lol! Its pretty embarassing - I'e bought so many recently that the postman has even got suspicious hahahaha. My boyfriend thinks I have too many as well, and he makes me feel really guilty everytime I get a new bag!

I would love to have a signature bag, or just a few that I use alot, instead of lots of bags that I don't use that often. They take up so much space (and money) that I feel I really do have more than I need. Plus, there are so many that I've either not used or only used once or twice.....which feels like its a bit of a waste!! I sell my unwanted bags too, although, I can't say I've ever really made a profit! I can't always justify keeping them and it makes me feel a little better that at least I've got *some* money back by selling them to someone else that might appreciate/use them more! haha. I do still find it pretty hard to part with them. There's always that 'what if' feeling as if one day I'll suddenly regret selling and want to use it. Oh wells. 

I dont even know why I like them so much - guys are missing out, bags are so much fun to have!!  Oh wow, 150!!!!!  hehe, best of luck selling guys, who knows, maybe I might be buying one of yours soon hahaha ^^ 

x


----------



## Yaoyao

p.s reading my post makes me sound like a bag-freak! HAHA x


----------



## jmacxxx

around 15-17, i think. my faves are Tory Burch, Gucci and Chloe. I also adore my Marc Jacobs for everyday office use, and my Longchamps for daily malling/grocery time with my family.


----------



## NagaJolokia

Yaoyao said:


> Well, I'm too scared to even count how many I have!!!  I think I am in the middle category....
> 
> I think I have an obsession :shame: - I'm not really into make up or shoes or clothes that much (although, of course I still love to buy them haha) but I seem to have a soft spot for bags! If I see one I like its really hard for me to say no, and with ebay now its even easier just to do a quick search if I'm bored! Plus, it makes you feel that you're technically saving money by getting them at a cheaper price....or thats what I tell myself anyway! I really need to stop though lol! Its pretty embarassing - I'e bought so many recently that the postman has even got suspicious hahahaha. My boyfriend thinks I have too many as well, and he makes me feel really guilty everytime I get a new bag!
> 
> I would love to have a signature bag, or just a few that I use alot, instead of lots of bags that I don't use that often. They take up so much space (and money) that I feel I really do have more than I need. Plus, there are so many that I've either not used or only used once or twice.....which feels like its a bit of a waste!! I sell my unwanted bags too, although, I can't say I've ever really made a profit! I can't always justify keeping them and it makes me feel a little better that at least I've got *some* money back by selling them to someone else that might appreciate/use them more! haha. I do still find it pretty hard to part with them. There's always that 'what if' feeling as if one day I'll suddenly regret selling and want to use it. Oh wells.
> 
> I dont even know why I like them so much - guys are missing out, bags are so much fun to have!!  Oh wow, 150!!!!!  hehe, best of luck selling guys, who knows, maybe I might be buying one of yours soon hahaha ^^
> 
> x



I'm not into clothes, shoes, or any other fashion items (with the exception of watches) either and don't buy them beyond what I just need. I want just a tiny watch collection though and own just one watch, but I haven't nearly been as passionate about watches as I have been with bags.


----------



## imlvholic

I don't smoke nor drink. I love shoes & clothes but I only splurge on bags. So far, sticking to my moto, "sell 1 or 2, buy 1", so I don't accumulate CC debts & maintain a ZERO balance for peace of mind.  Presently, I have 18 bags (all listed on my signature to keep track) which I rotate regularly & enjoy each 1.


----------



## Yaoyao

Lol, Nakajolokia, you are so right! Ebay fees are the worst, and since they apparently own paypal too its like they are charging us twice! 10% is actually a lot as it all adds up - and I end up only getting about 65% back! Its a hard choice between setting the price high enough to feel that your getting your moneys worth for letting the bag go, but low enough so that people will actually buy! But still, at least we're getting some money back. I should really stop though, and not rely on impulse buys as I tend to regret some of the items a short while after I pay! *sigh* I'm slowley trying to cut down my evergrowing bag collection by selling, but I always keep thinking 'what if I want to use it some day' or, 'but I paid so much for it'.  I have to say, it not really working very well!! :shame:

imlvholic, I tried to do the sell 2 buy 1 one thing too. But it didn't really end up working for me hahaha.


----------



## luxluk

only 6:

lv speedy 25 damier canvas
lv neverfull mm damier canvas
chanel classic flap (medium) lambskin black with gold hardware
chanel classic flap (jumbo) caviar black with silver hardware
chanel classic flap (jumbo) lambskin black with gold hardware (with extra flap)
chanel cerf/executive tote in black and gold hardware


----------



## msp1016

31


----------



## jroger1

Update:  I have a total of 24 love them all & rotate at my heart's desire.  I have decided to part with 8 and I'm not counting those because I'm no longer in love with them.


----------



## rosasharn78

I went thru a major spring cleaning and downsizing of my closet.  I only have 5 bags to my name & quite honestly that's all I really need for now.


----------



## momo43

eleven including 3 clutches


----------



## earthx

Around 25, not including wallets and no brand bags..

Um, I know that a girl can't have too much bags. But this is way too much for a boy like me I guess lol


----------



## purseprincess32

About 40


----------



## Pinkdancer

I haven't counted recently, but I know my collection is less than 10. 

I'm a lot pickier these days than I was in the past. I see how much stuff I've turned around and sold on eBay a year or two after purchasing, so any more I want to buy bags I know I'll keep and use.


----------



## INLOVEWITHYSL

Too many to count. Easily over 50. Just YSL alone, I have about 20... Expensive habit, but I can't stop!!


----------



## Claudia

bout 23!!


----------



## patriot511

Now it's 12. Down from a considerable amount.


----------



## Fee4zy

About 20, but half are beater vintage, Old Navy, or Target kind.


----------



## Love4MK

I've added a few since the time I voted, so now I'm in the 31+ range.


----------



## temo

I'm too scared to go and count them.


----------



## PrincessD

I have between 11-20 bags. I have 7 designer/contemporary bags and I'm got about 10 sporty bags (Puma gym bag, Puma purses from high school, Lacoste). The sporty bags I've got aren't worth much money therefore I didn't sell them off. Maybe one day when I finally is able to arrange a garage sale, I may sell them then.


----------



## Liliajim

More than 31 bags. And I don't mind to collect some more bags ......


----------



## patriot511

Was 12 just 2 days ago, now it's 13 with my RM MAM purchase yesterday. Now i'm thinking one must go to keep the balance.


----------



## pinay28

temo said:


> I'm too scared to go and count them.



LOL!


----------



## Jessi319

temo said:


> I'm too scared to go and count them.


 
haha.  Me too.   But at least 35, though most aren't designer.  I have many vintage bags, including Coach so it's more of a collection than "ready to wear" bags.


----------



## NagaJolokia

24 now. I used one of my bags to a point where it was too worn out to be seen with in public.


----------



## midniteluna

I have about 15-20 with designers like Chanel (vintage), LV, Gucci,Luella, etc.. and mixture of  contemporary range like DKNY, Le Sport Sac, etc.. some day I'll inherit some of mum's beautiful designer bags  and my wish list is pretty high too ;p


----------



## rainrowan

Mine hovers around the 15-20 count. The highest I had was around 45 but it drove me crazy. Rotation was almost impossible so I had to purge over a period of years (since I was still buying!)


----------



## indiaink

Eh... two.

I thought I'd voted/answered before, but I guess not.

Down from 17.  Or was it 23?


----------



## randr21

i can probably curate it down


----------



## heather123

Despite my most valiant efforts to downsize via selling and donating I can't seem to get below around ten.


----------



## asianjade

indiaink said:


> Eh... two.
> 
> I thought I'd voted/answered before, but I guess not.
> 
> Down from 17. Or was it 23?


----------



## ChicSeeker

I made an inventory just recently, 15 clutches, 7 x-body, 6 shoulder bags, 3 totes and countless canvas bags which I'm always leaving important things in like chargers and lap top case and forgetting they are in there! Mainly Anya Hindmarch, Marc by Marc Jacobs, some vintage. Would like to add Balenciaga & Celine to my collection this season


----------



## ChicSeeker

mahbag! said:


> Right now I own 29 handbags total. 29! *faints* I'll never disclose that information anywhere else except on this forum...
> 
> How about you guys?


Haha, that made me laugh! x


----------



## noon

I have more than 31...I am too afraid to count LOL


----------



## jroger1

I am down to 26.


----------



## Bagladee

I am at 42, but in the process of getting rid of a few.


----------



## being.myself

I have 9, but 4 were gifts I never use but don't want to get rid of...


----------



## Stacyy

Yikes..I have way more than 31.. I think I may have a problem.


----------



## louch

I had about 25 at one stage but now have 12.  Maybe 1 or 2 more and I am done.


----------



## ms p

5 bags + 1 clutch + 2 rough use bags (camping/ swimming/ baby bag) + 1 hand me down that i'm considering to give away =  9 phew ~ this is after purging


----------



## nobletrends

20 bags + 1 just bought a Chelle by Michelle python leather bag....jeezz....


----------



## susu1978

1. LV Speedy
2. LY Damier Neverful
3. White Coach tote
4. MJ Hobo Yellow
5. MJ Multipocket blk
6. MJ Sophia peach
7. MJ Clutch black
8. Rafe party Clutch
9. Rafe crossbody
10. Rebecca Minkoff yellow clutch yellow
11. Rebecca Minkoff MAM in taupe
12. Rebecca Minkoff Niki in Teal
13. Rebecca Minkoff clutch maroon
14. Rebecca Minkoff MAB 
15. Carlos Falchi Tote
16. Balenciaga Floral Day
17. Balenciaga Step Green Floral
18. Balenciaga Suede Green bag
19. Balenciaga in Teal
20. Zufi Alexander
21. Michael Kors
22. Elliot Luca
23. Ellie Tahari
24. YSL Muse Sliver
25. Fendi Filagree bag
26. Gucci Speedy
27. Gucci hobo
28. Burberry Speedy
29. LV Epi Green Alma (coming)
30. Chanel satin (coming)
31. Chloe Kerala Bag
32. Jimmy choo clutch yellow leopard
33. Carlos Falchi Cross body
34. Missoni messenger bag

Thats all I can remember and count.I think there are a few more I need to go home and cross check this list.


----------



## loves

13 out of which 4 are vintage pieces i got from mother or bought myself.

i am not counting the 3 bags which i'm currently putting up for sale as well as the foldable shopping bags, i've two from Hermes.

not too bad  i just need one more black bag with silver hardware


----------



## Luxinlex

I have 23 bags as of last count...looking forward to my 24th since my birthday is upcoming.


----------



## floriade

I'm down to 43, just sold 2 off eBay and gave 1 to my sister


----------



## bekstar1

9


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

hahahha i think individually i own about 35 bags.... the whole family's bags.... well it would be maybe over 100 bags.... i would never tell any one... they might think that we are like a freak for bags... like those people who love star wars or star trek.... and collect the figurines and comics.... but for our family its bags


----------



## Jasmine K.

Around 20. That's it for me. I'm collecting SLG's from this point on.


----------



## missglobetrot

Too many - I'm attempting to simplify with some better pieces!


----------



## Jennifer_C

I own 40+ but am planning to cut that down this winter


----------



## nygrl

Too many to count! Of course, they're not all designer. Right now, I only have about 5 that I use regularly. I've given a lot away!


----------



## CoachCruiser

I don't even WANT to count because I'll be embarrassed with the final number. It's got to be up in the 30s somewhere.


----------



## bagsinbags

20 or more. I have a hard time getting rid of some..even if I don't use them a lot, I think I might.......I have some vintage.....
How do you store your bags? I am running out of space and need ideas.


----------



## baglady215

19 ..and counting

LV Alma Pomme DAmour
LV Bowling Montaige GM Black
LV Trevi GM 
LV Neverfull GM Damier 
LV Romance Encre
LV Sobe
LV Menilmontant MM
LV Speedy 35
LV Montsouris Monogram MM
Gucci Heritage Medium Shoulder bag
Gucci Amalfi
Gucci Crest Boule Fabric Tote
Gucci for UNICEF special edition Indy bag
Gucci Jackie
Gucci 1973 double G Medium Top handle
Gucci Boston BAg
Balenciaga Tan City
Balenciaga Black work&#8232;YSL Muse  Black Embossed 
Fendi Zucca Spy 

and wallets to match some


----------



## Rocaille

17 brand bags with several miscellaneous indie brand bags.


----------



## KCOOPER

9 designer bags and working to add more before the end of the year:greengrin:


----------



## Hurrem1001

I currently have 15, but I'm giving away 3, so really I have 12. 3 are Chanels:
1 tote 
1 LAX pochette
and another one...I have no idea of the style, but I love it. 
I also have a bunch of Coaches:
1 Lindsay
1 Bonnie
1 Lily
1 Penelope
2 Kristins, 1 satchel, 1 tote.
1 Sabrina(used to have 3, gave 2 away)
1 E/W duffel
1 Chelsea leather Jayden Carryall


----------



## tiggycat

Six - and I think it's too many because I can't use all of them often enough. I'm not going to replace the first two or three that wear out.


----------



## sanatra

11 that I can remember off the top of my head. A year ago I had more than double that but either sold or gave away.


----------



## Blo0ondi

i voted 11-20 >> praticularly own 17 bags!

my collection:
chanel GST
fendi classico no 1
goyard st louis
goyard vondome 
YSL roady 
YSL muse2
Givenchy nightngale
lara bohnic lumar eclipes
chloe sally
dior granville 
ferregamo sofia
jimmy choo 24/7 
celine box
cartier shopping tote
LV mongram tote
mulberry bayswater
versace classical mongram!

<< in the hopes i'll increase it in the future!


----------



## 2shai_

19 Bags in total

1 Alexander Wang
6 Balenciagas
2 Celines
2 Chanels
2 Diors
4 Guccis
2 LVs


----------



## haha100

Somewhere between 20 and 30 but of that maybe only 8 are significant designer brands.


----------



## BgaHolic

*I'm bumping this thread because I find TPFers so unique!  I started observing people from work and friends and just people in general and I noticed that the average person outside of this forum wears perhaps 2 bags a year!!!! I'm guilty. I can wear the same bag for weeks on end but eventually will want to change it up. (Which is why I'm here!)


----------



## tatertot

I'm embarrassed to admit how many I have at the moment and am awaiting a few on delivery:shame: I definitely have my favorites. I find I carry 3-4 as my "main" bags a year and the rest seem to rotate. It's been a while since I did a purge though so normally my collection is much smaller and more manageable. Funny enough my favorites vary from a Banana Republic tote to my Chanel XL Vintage Jumbo so it really runs the gamut designer wise.


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> Eh... two.
> 
> I thought I'd voted/answered before, but I guess not.
> 
> Down from 17.  Or was it 23?



And in exactly two months, I've purchased two more.  And I'm done now until I get the CC paid off!

1.  Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobo in caramel
2.  Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobo in Pekary cigar with ivory tie-dye fettuce
3.  Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobo in magma
4.  Bottega Veneta original Ball Hobo in bright white

Ah, very nice satisfying collection!


----------



## GreyFeather

Possibly the least on this thread!: Only 5 with 1 on the way.

Currently own:
1 Modalu
1 Ellen Tracy
1 Gucci (Canvas Tote)
1 Unidentifiable (but beautiful) Silver Vintage Beaded Clutch
1 Cheap-O Black Evening Bag (which IMO doesn't count hence not in my total ^^)

annnd...my first leather Premier Designer bag on the way!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Many. The count is hard because I have them all over the place (my messy closet lol)

1- Rebecca Minkoff
1- Chanel
4- LVs
1- Calvin Klein
1- Karl Lagerfeld (Mum's but I like borrow it!)
1- Salvatore Ferragamo
2- Hunt's Club Leather
3- Dooney & Bourke
1- Michael Kors
2- Tory Burch
4- Coach
1- Perlina


----------



## combatrn76

Ooh...addicted to bags!
1- LV
4- Miu Miu
4- Burberry
1- Prada
2- Gucci
4- Balenciaga
2- Chloe
1- BV
2- Marc Jacobs

I actually just surprised myself how many bags I have reading back this list!  oh my!!


----------



## jxwilliams

jxwilliams said:


> 2 LV
> 3 Michael Kors
> 1 Rebecca Minkoff
> 1 Dooney
> 
> Total = 7!



One year later... Update:

2 LV
1 Michael Kors
1 Kate Spade
1 MbMJ

Total = 5!


----------



## dkokinis

Thank goodness I am not alone. 

I own 

4 LVs 
1 Alexander Wang 
2 Rebecca Minkoff 
1 Chanel 
2 Michael Kors 
1 Balenciaga 
3 Foley + Corinna 
2 Guccis 

and some other bags as well


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Prada sling bag (black calfskin with brass details)
Burberry Beat Check tote (black/white)
Marc by Marc Jacobs Groovee (mine is bright purple, I love it!)
Michael Kors (my everyday bag, accommodates everything including laptop)
Francesco Biasia (black/white)

and some beach bag from Escada that I got on taxfree after buying a lot of Estée Lauder, dunno if that one counts.

My collection is not that big, I guess it will grow... I would love one more Prada! My habit is to buy purses when abroad. Most recently I got Michael Kors in Oregon.


----------



## sanatra

sanatra said:


> 11 that I can remember off the top of my head. A year ago I had more than double that but either sold or gave away.



I was way off  Couldn't sleep so I decided to organize my closet and low and behold I have 17 bags.


----------



## TokyoBagQueen

I LOVE bags, so the number is staggering.... Here's the estimate of the higher end bags...

7 - LV (+1 on order)
2 -  Gucci
10 - Coach
8 - Botkier
3 - Rebecca Minkoff
2 - Kooba
1 - Michael Kors
2 - Celine
1 - Prada
2 - Balenciaga
20 - Tous 

Believe it or not, I do give away a lot of my collection every year. But, then I go shopping and it gets replaced all over again!


----------



## Jaded81

Currently 7:

3 Chanel Flaps
2 Celine Luggages
1 Balenciaga City
1 Mulberry Alexa

It varied though. But usually my average is 5


----------



## minibuddy

I just counted there, have 51 in total.

15 DKNY
4 Guess
1 Dior
9 Louis Vuitton
4 Chanel
2 Gucci
5 Fendi
1 Orla Kiely
2 Burberry
3 Juicy Couture
3 Michael Kors
2 Marc Jacobs


----------



## Raven3766

Too many, which includes vintage fendi, coach, LV (Speedy,Drawstring,Clutch) Marino Orlandi, Kooba and many more.....I need to attend a purse anonymous meeting! :shame:


----------



## clovebarrett

About 40 from Gucci, Fendi, Chanel, Prada, Louis vuitton, Michael Kors, Tory Burch, Coach, etc., etc.,


----------



## daphodill84

Hmmm...

1 Hermes 
1 Kooba
1 Belen Echandia
1 Furla
2 LV 
2 Gucci 
2 Chanel 
5 Coach 
4 Marc Jacobs
7 Rebecca Minkoff
10 Balenciaga 

And a couple of Nine West / Juicy Couture / vintage bags from my school days


----------



## daphodill84

combatrn76 said:


> Ooh...addicted to bags!
> 1- LV
> 4- Miu Miu
> 4- Burberry
> 1- Prada
> 2- Gucci
> 4- Balenciaga
> 2- Chloe
> 1- BV
> 2- Marc Jacobs
> 
> *I actually just surprised myself how many bags I have reading back this list!  oh my!*!



I feel the exact same way!!


----------



## handbag*girl

I am out of town on business so here is what I remember:
4 LV (3 speedies, 1 tote)
1 Burberry (folding tote)
1 Coach
3 RM 
5 MZ Wallace

Not too bad I suppose


----------



## HarajukuGirl92

2 fendi
1 coach
1 juicy 
4 harajuku lovers
1 Kathy van zeland

Those are my only name brand bags. I have tons from anywhere from, Ross, marshals, Avon,Khols,jcpenny... Cheap eBay finds. I just love bags. They don't have to be designer.


----------



## lyn_xyz

Chanel - 1 ...+ 1 more coming soon
Lv - 3
Tods - 2
Bottega - 1
Gucci - 2
Mk - 2
Furla - 1
Burberry - 1
...and 20 more of brands not so expensive nor well-known but all equally loved. =)


----------



## Cait

1 Balenciaga
1 Chanel
1 Chloe
1 Dior
1 LV 
1 Juicy Couture 
1 MBMJ 
5 Rebecca Minkoff's (awaiting for 1 in the mail ) 

So... 12. And still a bunch I want!


----------



## labelwhore04

2 Marc Jacobs
1 Michael Kors
1 Badgley Mischka
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Longchamp


Not bad for a college student i guess I plan to expand my collection as i get older


----------



## gabz

up to about 12 now. and this feels like a good # for me. variety without having too many


----------



## TeddyLV

Try not to count the bags or calculate the total cost because they are going to put me into a depression


----------



## orejitagirl

Hmmm....went in closet and counted roughly about 50...a mix of :

Several Coach 
1 Dior
1 Burberry
4 Gucci's
3 LV's
2 Pradas
3 Fendi's
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs
1 Lucky Brand
1 Bottega Venetta
1 Longchamp

Several others that are extras, Harajuku Lovers, Latico, Vintage, etc...


----------



## LucindaC

I have 6 high end bags and TBH since I started on this track I no longer carry no name bags...

4 Mulberry
1 Balenciaga
1 Chanel

All purchased within the last 12 months or there abouts... There are still plenty of others I would like but I think I will be adding them at a slightly slower pace...


----------



## SWlife

I have 8 designer bags, and I think 4 non-designer bags.
I have had 30+ designer bags at one time and began to feel overwhelmed. As I would rotate the bags, I noticed that I wouldn't be so excited when some of them came up. Time to purge! And so I did.
I actually sold an Hermes last week because I realized I wasn't thrilled to carry it.
I sold one limited edition LV that I'm sorry I let go, so someday I hope to replace it. 
Otherwise, I'm comfortable with my current collection.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I've purged alot over the last few years and still have more to go, here's what I can think of (without getting up to go look!) and I've just purchased 4 new bags in the last two weeks (3 MK and 1 Coach - great deals!):  I think I need an intervention (just kidding)!!!
2 LV
8 Michael Kors
4 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Gucci
1 Fendi
9 Coach
1 YSL


----------



## mousdioufe




----------



## mousdioufe

mousdioufe said:


>


and a few more


----------



## Elina1231

I will buy one every  2 months ,but never use the previous one after I get the new one . so i have to give them to others.


----------



## Raven3766

Sounds crazy, but I own about 50. This Christmas I have decided to purge.  My sisters and neices will be able to select a few. I will keep the Prada, Fendi's, Brahmins, two of the Coaches and a few of the vintage, but they still have great choices. So, Happy New Year.....I will be able to start shopping again!


----------



## nielkono

I only own 2 bags and 1 purse. But this is only the beginning, I allready know what's next... Tell me, does the bag collecting ever end? I allready have a long list of bags I'd like to buy and I'm worried if it will never stop


----------



## Tinn3rz

I am slowly but surely downsizing. I am down to 49 from 84. This counts luggage.


----------



## chikapinku

I have fallen into the next category down in the poll since I voted. *Sigh*

5 Balenciaga
2 Marc Jacobs
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
9 Louis Vuitton
1 Chanel
2 Alexander Wang
1 Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Wow!  Neva jus sat down to count all my guilty lil pleasures... 36 Designer bags. 

Im so glad to see so many people with the same love/passion for bags!

Let me tell ya this form is awesome!

Cant wait to post my picz


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

mousdioufe said:


>


 Wow love ur bags/closet!


----------



## BeeBee03

8 chanel
8 gucci
5 LV
2 fendi
1 prada
2 dior

26 total... goodness just did the math in my head and that's totally a new car i could be driving haha


----------



## Raven3766

nielkono said:


> I only own 2 bags and 1 purse. But this is only the beginning, I allready know what's next... Tell me, does the bag collecting ever end? I allready have a long list of bags I'd like to buy and I'm worried if it will never stop


 

It never stops! Be afraid, be very afraid....


----------



## NagaJolokia

NagaJolokia said:


> 24 now. I used one of my bags to a point where it was too worn out to be seen with in public.



23 now.  There was one more that I had been carrying even with a huge permanent milk stain for on and off for a long while, and after forming rust and other permanent stains as well as slight wear and tear... I still wore it, lol.  Last night though, I cut it neatly apart and saved one big scrap for I don't know what; it's currently leather armor for my portable scanner. The rest- I'm still thinking what to do with. Saving the good leather scraps was an idea I got from one or two of the TPFers.


----------



## Thorntonha

I try to keep my stash small.  I hate having a bunch of stuff that sits around and doesn't get used often.  Whenever I get a new bag, I tend to sell off the old ones.  I am so bad about about not keeping bags around long though.  Right now, I have 2 purses (plus some other bags).  I think I am going to receive a couple of bags for Christmas though.  I am am not sure if I will like them though.  I change my mind too much.  I really want a LV someday.


----------



## Bunniebonbons

2 Balenciaga
1 Chanel
1 LV
1 Fendi

I'm now hoping to be able to purchase a Birkin bag... I can only dream. Haha!


----------



## asianjade

Would love to downsize and here is my current list:

2 LV
2 Gucci
2 Chloe
2 Fendi
1 Prada
1 Balenciaga
1 Ferragamo
1 Tods
1 Rebecca Minkoff
2 Belen Enchandia
2 Coach
1 Lambertson Treux
1 Kipling

I want to get rid of 1 Fendi, 1 Chloe and going to give 1 Chloe to my daughter.


----------



## Serina

lol, I have 4. Its a start


----------



## pursefreak22

5 Bal
2 Gucci
1 Chloe
2 Bur
2 LV
*hopefully another Chloe by this evening


----------



## CocoCaramel

pursefreak22 said:


> 5 Bal
> 2 Gucci
> 1 Chloe
> 2 Bur
> 2 LV
> *hopefully another Chloe by this evening



Which Chloe purse will u get? I'm falling in love with the large Marci shoulder bag in chestnut.  I'm actually considering it over a Chanel for my Xmas gift this year!!


----------



## deltalady

1 Fendi
1 LV
2 Marc Jacobs
2 Kate Spades
5 Coach (from when I first started getting into handbags)


----------



## Harper Quinn

Mulberry Bayswater Chocolate
Mulberry Daria Medium Satchel Drizzle
Mulberry Daria Clutch
Miu Miu Small Bow
Miu Miu Studded 
Balenciaga Teal First
Balenciaga Black RH City
Balenciaga Turquoise RGGH Clutch

Too many! Need to purge!


----------



## KatK

35 and I'm running out of space to keep all of them!


----------



## vesna

unbelievable, I clicked 31+ (I have 35) and thought I would be in a shameful minority, but tPF is a place for nuts like us !!!  So many of us in that category ? Us who read this thread ! Boy, that is a lot !


----------



## PursenLouboutin

about 50


----------



## PursenLouboutin

mousdioufe said:


>


 
Nice collection


----------



## pursefreak22

CocoCaramel said:


> Which Chloe purse will u get? I'm falling in love with the large Marci shoulder bag in chestnut.  I'm actually considering it over a Chanel for my Xmas gift this year!!




My hubby bought me the Marcie Satchel in Nubuck!!!  I   it!!!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Oh my...I just sold 14 on ebay over the last month and I still have plenty in my closet...don't even want to guess!!


----------



## CocoCaramel

pursefreak22 said:


> My hubby bought me the Marcie Satchel in Nubuck!!!  I   it!!!!!



Congrats!  So nice to have a thoughtful hubby!


----------



## Saurus

I had roughly 14 at most, but then I donated almost half of them just earlier this month since I wasn't using them anymore. At least they will being going to a new home that will be loved.


----------



## Aagustus

2 Dior
3 Fendi
2 Chloe
2 Gucci
3 LV
2 Celine
1 Loewe
2 Anya Hindmarch
1 Vivia Feragamo
1 Hermes


----------



## Elsie87

Got exactly 31!


----------



## NagaJolokia

I wish you could update your vote in these polls...


----------



## pursejunky22

I think i have about thirty


----------



## quyh2601

right now I have 28


----------



## Raven3766

Well my number is becoming lower.  I have texted 3 sisters and two nieces and informed them that I will send texted pictures of my babies starting today.  Whoever text me first will receive the purse.  It's hilariously, they are truly scrambling. I told them on Christmas day, they will know which purses they have been gifted. Today 8 of my babies have been adopted to good homes.


----------



## sjmetell

I honestly don't want to count the bags I have- it will make me cringe...let us just say I still want more...


----------



## Raven3766

I'm cleaning out so I can buy more. I started collecting and had some hits and misses; now I know what I want  So my family is reaping the benefits of my misses.


----------



## Shoebaglady

sjmetell said:


> I honestly don't want to count the bags I have- it will make me cringe...let us just say I still want more...


 


I feel the exact same way.....


----------



## MissHollmann

25 bags )) adding new ones very soon


----------



## NagaJolokia

Raven3766 said:


> Well my number is becoming lower.  I have texted 3 sisters and two nieces and informed them that I will send texted pictures of my babies starting today.  Whoever text me first will receive the purse.  It's hilariously, they are truly scrambling. I told them on Christmas day, they will know which purses they have been gifted. Today 8 of my babies have been adopted to good homes.




Cool. I hope they enjoy using them.  I used to have 32 bags, but then I used up 3, sold 1, and gave away 5!


----------



## angelcc

LL_ROCKS said:


> Seventeen:
> Balenciaga Black Classique
> Balenciaga White Classique
> Balenciaga Red Classique
> Balenciaga Tan City
> Balenciaga Brown City
> Balenciaga Bordeaux City
> Balenciaga Black Work
> Chloe White Edith (Large...Coming)
> Chloe Black Paddington
> Chloe Tan Silverado
> Dior Bordeaux Gaucho (Tote...Coming)
> Fendi Brown Spy
> Gucci Tan Horsebit (Medium)
> Marc Jacobs Black Stam
> Yves Saint Laurent Brown Mombasa
> Yves Saint Laurent White Muse (Large)
> Yves Saint Laurent Black Vincennes


wow tats a lot!!!


----------



## Raven3766

So far 25 bags given to new homes...


----------



## HelenaOfficial

MrsRance said:
			
		

> I have 62 bags and i still want more
> 
> Anya 1
> Balenciaga 2
> Bottega Veneta 1
> Chanel 11
> Dior 8
> Gucci 5
> Hermes 3
> LV 17
> Longchamp 4
> Luella 1
> Prada 3
> Rebecca Minkoff 4
> Tokidoki 1



I was doing a major cut back for my bags collection, some of them I gave to my family and some I sell. So here are mine for the moment {18 bags}:
-Hermes Marwari PM Taurillon cleme vache hunter argente palladie - ai bleu abysse/ebene
-Hermes Kelly 28 retourne white swift/militaire toile (Toile Le Gibeciere) PHW, souple stitch, stamp K
-Hermes Kelly 32 retourne gold togo GH, stamp M
-Hermes Caravan GM Rouge
-BV Moutarde Old Ball S/S 2008
-Chanel mini flap black lambskin
-Chanel flap coco classic black caviar
-Chanel flap jumbo black caviar 
-Chanel coco cabas denim GM
-Chanel messanger black
-LV Theda white multicolor PM
-LV Lockit Suhali Blue Pm
-LV speedy cherry LE
-Gucci Bamboo Bar Flap Tote (2003)
-Gucci Pink Leather-trim Flora Canvas Messanger
-Christian Dior hobo
-Longchamp cabas LE Eiffel
-Longchamp plié SO


----------



## Adaleine

1 Anya Hindmarch clutch
3 Alexander McQueen clutches (1 day one and 2 evening ones)
1 Alexander McQueen bag
2 Diors
1 Prada
1 Tods
2 LVs

So, eleven in total. Not too bad, yes?


----------



## NagaJolokia

MrsRance said:


> I was doing a major cut back for my bags collection, some of them I gave to my family and some I sell. So here are mine for the moment {18 bags}:
> -Hermes Marwari PM Taurillon cleme vache hunter argente palladie - ai bleu abysse/ebene
> -Hermes Kelly 28 retourne white swift/militaire toile (Toile Le Gibeciere) PHW, souple stitch, stamp K
> -Hermes Kelly 32 retourne gold togo GH, stamp M
> -Hermes Caravan GM Rouge
> -BV Moutarde Old Ball S/S 2008
> -Chanel mini flap black lambskin
> -Chanel flap coco classic black caviar
> -Chanel flap jumbo black caviar
> -Chanel coco cabas denim GM
> -Chanel messanger black
> -LV Theda white multicolor PM
> -LV Lockit Suhali Blue Pm
> -LV speedy cherry LE
> -Gucci Bamboo Bar Flap Tote (2003)
> -Gucci Pink Leather-trim Flora Canvas Messanger
> -Christian Dior hobo
> -Longchamp cabas LE Eiffel
> -Longchamp plié SO



From 62 to 18! Wow, that's really impressive.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Raven3766 said:
			
		

> So far 25 bags given to new homes...



So admirable! I am trying to get rid of 3 :shame:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

This thread got me thinking and I went up and counted - 33.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Raven3766 said:


> So far 25 bags given to new homes...



Oh no. I am going to  too.


----------



## Pink.Eggplant

bal all the way!


----------



## Raven3766

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh no. I am going to  too.


 
Thanks for the hug, I will be fine now.  Tomorrow we are having "Handles" Happy hour.  At 6:30 my 3 sisters and 2 nieces will man their cells. I will text an image of a purse.  Whoever text back first and say they want it , I will place it in their gift bag.  It's so much fun and everyone wins. They will find out which purses they've won and receive their gift bags on Christmas day.


----------



## joana1

I have more than 10, and I want more


----------



## cola262

Oh wow, I have 27! :shame:


----------



## Tinn3rz

Raven3766 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the hug, I will be fine now.  Tomorrow we are having "Handles" Happy hour.  At 6:30 my 3 sisters and 2 nieces will man their cells. I will text an image of a purse.  Whoever text back first and say they want it , I will place it in their gift bag.  It's so much fun and everyone wins. They will find out which purses they've won and receive their gift bags on Christmas day.



What a great way to edit your closet!


----------



## michi_chi

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks for the hug, I will be fine now. Tomorrow we are having "Handles" Happy hour. At 6:30 my 3 sisters and 2 nieces will man their cells. I will text an image of a purse. Whoever text back first and say they want it , I will place it in their gift bag. It's so much fun and everyone wins. They will find out which purses they've won and receive their gift bags on Christmas day.


 
that's an amazing way to give away bags! It might be useful for me if I could extricate myself from my bags and my sister and mum wouldn't be so picky as to accept bags that are pre-owned but in excellent condition, it's the fact that they've seen me use it that they think they're being given unwanted goods unless they really wanted it of course ush: most of my friends aren't into designer bags so I normally end up trying to sell them on ebay for money


----------



## sephorah

Raven3766 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the hug, I will be fine now.  Tomorrow we are having "Handles" Happy hour.  At 6:30 my 3 sisters and 2 nieces will man their cells. I will text an image of a purse.  Whoever text back first and say they want it , I will place it in their gift bag.  It's so much fun and everyone wins. They will find out which purses they've won and receive their gift bags on Christmas day.



I wish I was related to you &#128521;


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks for the hug, I will be fine now.  Tomorrow we are having "Handles" Happy hour.  At 6:30 my 3 sisters and 2 nieces will man their cells. I will text an image of a purse.  Whoever text back first and say they want it , I will place it in their gift bag.  It's so much fun and everyone wins. They will find out which purses they've won and receive their gift bags on Christmas day.



Wow. Just wow. You are an amazingly generous person. How thoughtful.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Over 30 - all premium designer.


----------



## Aluxe

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Over 30 - all premium designer.




ooh, you have to do a showcase of your collection!  (or did you do one yet?)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Aluxe said:


> ooh, you have to do a showcase of your collection!  (or did you do one yet?)



Hi love. Nope. Haven't done one yet. I think I will wait until after Christmas. I have a sneaking suspicion I might be getting a couple more .

I must admit, I do have a few Coach, which I normally wouldn't buy but I found a particular style that I just can't live without and want it in every color. So these aren't premier but not exactly on the cheap end, either. 

I will keep you posted love.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I love that idea!


----------



## Aluxe

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hi love. Nope. Haven't done one yet. I think I will wait until after Christmas. I have a sneaking suspicion I might be getting a couple more .
> 
> I must admit, I do have a few Coach, which I normally wouldn't buy but I found a particular style that I just can't live without and want it in every color. So these aren't premier but not exactly on the cheap end, either.
> 
> I will keep you posted love.



Ahh *rubs hands together* a bag showcase is to come! 

And as for Coach, I know what you mean. I do not own Coach, but only recently discovered the Kristin style. My goodness, the one I saw was beautiful and I had to fight to walk out of the store without it. The only reason why I resisted was because I am trying to stick to my lust list and not stray. 

Anyway, can't wait to see your collection, once unveiled!


----------



## Cait

5 Premier - 1 each of Balenciaga, Chanel, Chloe, Dior, and Vuitton.
7 Contemporary - 5 RM, 1 MBMJ, 1 Juicy Couture.

Total of 12. Still growing...


----------



## Charmeh

One. I'm still window shopping for that next lucky bag.


----------



## 2shai_

19 Bags

1 AW
9 Balenciagas
1 Celine
2 Chanel
2 Dior
3 Guccis
1 LV


----------



## Holley

10.


----------



## Hermancat

2 Balenciagas
2 Louis Vuittons
1 Fendi
1 Bottega
1 Prada
1 Treesje
1 Coach
1 Belen Echandia
1 Deere Colhoun...

About 12 Total


----------



## nascar fan

I'm not sure.

4 Valentinos
13 Marc Jacobs Stams, I _think_ 
9 Marc Jacobs other bags, I _think_
3 Kors Collection bags


----------



## HelenaOfficial

NagaJolokia said:
			
		

> From 62 to 18! Wow, that's really impressive.



I still can borrow from my mom and my sister though  now I have more reason to buy new bags...LOL


----------



## Raven3766

Ok the giveaway is officially over. I have given away 40 purses and now I am free to purchase more.  Strictly vintage purses and jewelry will be purchased.  This year my title was "Bag Lady", next year I will be "Bling Bling Mama" and give away jewelry.


----------



## flipflopfab

Not sure of the actual count, but of the ones that matter:
LV Anouchka clutch
LV Speedy 30 in the Damier 
LV Cabas Piano in monogram
LV Alma in monogram
LV Murakami wallet in the cherry blossom pattern
LV Denim pleaty
LV key chain in the Damier (love this for days that I just need cash and keys...rare)
LV key chain its the clear speedy one with the inclusions LOVE IT.
Chloe paddington
Gucci Bouvier
Gucci Princy
Prada messenger
Prada nylon something or another...its little and white 
Kate Spade doctors bag
Kate Spade messenger
The rest are nothing that exciting, a couple Dooneys, MK's, Guess, and about 10 Coach bags.


----------



## Sabinalynn

8 designer bags, some other no name bags
I only keep bags I use


----------



## beachgirl38

6 Bags now.  I sell one then buy one.  I received 2 today & am sending them both back.  So here are my 6 bags:
Chloe Paraty in Caramel
Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Verdes
Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo in Almond
Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo in Wine
Cole Haan Village Lunch Tote in Beige
Coach Bridle Satchel in Espresso 1998

I love & use every one of them!


----------



## minuet

3 Chanels, 5 LVs, 1 Prada, 1 Miu Miu. Thinking of a tan Mulberry alexa or Chloe paraty next..


----------



## baglover57

There are 11 handbags in my closet


----------



## vastare

Total I own.... 19 Handbags + 8 Wallets
4 Chanel (Black caviar jumbo shw, Medium caviar black ghw, Vintage black jumbo caviar, Black Timeless Tote)
3 Prada (Black Saffiano Tote, Black XL nylon tote, Black Nylon evening bag)
3 Louis Vuitton (Monogram Cabas Piano, Monogram 25 speedy, Damier 25 Speedy)
2 Gucci (Monogram medium Hobo, Red mirrored Clutch)
1 Marc Jacobs (Black Blake)
1 Tods
2 Tory Burch (1 Pewter Robinson cross body, 1 Gold Robinson cross body)
2 Coach (Black Legacy, Cross Body)
1 Michael Kors (Snakeskin Clutch)
Several Wallets from Chanel, Gucci, Prada, LV, Marc Jacobs, Coach


----------



## mnl

Over 50 bags 

20 Chloe
10 YSL
8 Bottega Veneta
7 Gucci
6 Prada
2 Celine
2 Marc Jacobs
2 Fendi
1 Balenciaga


----------



## Raven3766

mnl said:


> Over 50 bags
> 
> 20 Chloe
> 10 YSL
> 8 Bottega Veneta
> 7 Gucci
> 6 Prada
> 2 Celine
> 2 Marc Jacobs
> 2 Fendi
> 1 Balenciaga


 
OMG! Captain Kirk, I am not alone!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I have a count of 60 designer bags + 4 wallets + 3 dog carriers. I have 10 more bags in which 5 are designer & 5 was from an NYC boutique.

So in total I  have 75-80 bags. : nuts:

16 Chanel
3 Chanel wallets
7 fendi 
5 gucci ( actually 6 but 1 I plan to sell)
5 Marc Jacobs 
5 Chloe 
4 balenciaga
2 LVs
3 prada ( actually 7 but 4 I plan to sell)
3 McQueen clutches
3 coach
1 coach wallet
2 Dior 
1 Judith lieber
1 aw Rocco 
1 dvf Stephanie hobo
1 Luella Gisele 
 1 dolce & gabanna ( may sell)
3 juicy couture dog carriers + 1 jc purse ( will sell)
1 Hermes Kelly on the way. 
5-10 more nice leather or fur bags that I don't wear from other designers.


----------



## rubycat

Way to many!  Just spent the evening cleaning out my closet, I should be on hoarders!!  Seriously, I had forgotten about half of the stuff in there!

Now the dilemma, to Goodwill to just get them out, or more slowly on evilbay.


----------



## loves

updated, i sold quite a few and am left with:
indigo trim 35
black trim 35
bleu jean trim 31
trim 35 and picotin pm in Barney
box birkin 35
grey caviar mini
silk vintage pucci
velvet vintage puce
tadeladkt kelly pochette
vintage gucci bamboo top handle 
aw pony rocco
2 le pliage

that's all, 12 excluding le pliages which i use only for travel. still a lot imo. i'm surviving with 3 bags on rotation at the moment since i'm overseas with the rest back home doing nothing.

why are people counting wallets? +3 wallets, 2 long and 1 compact.


----------



## Daphne33

I just did a count.. LOL.. 30 designer bags.. ..


----------



## sarasxs

Used to have 15, now downsized to 11 but DH still complains about them


----------



## ValextraFTW

Only 10. Sold off some in the last year that I stopped using to funnel money into my new addictions. 3 Longchamp totes (of varying sizes), 2 Lambertson-Truex, 1 Coach, 1 Balenciaga, 2 Ralph Lauren Purple Label, and my prized Valextra.


----------



## pursejunky22

I think my count is over thirty I am too scared to count them all lol


----------



## Anjuli

12 LVs and counting!


----------



## AzahM

At this moment I've only 11 bags, I gave 7 or 8 away to my sister or friends. I need to have storage space thus had to say bye bye to the least I love.


----------



## Chitz Legaspi

Is longchamp victoire a steal? Just got one and recently a cambel flouro satchel


----------



## purse jr.

4 bags and I am only 13 years old.


----------



## tatertot

right now I'm at about 30 bags or so


----------



## VuittonBrat

Yikes, I haven't counted! Somewhere around 30!


----------



## Mumma

only a handful, my prob is i always fall for the most expensive & have to wait


----------



## Noonoi

Chanel Jumbo Flap (beige in carviar)
Chanel small falp (black lambskin)
Balenciaga City (pink)
Marc Jacob Memphis Stams
Gucci Mayfair
Gucci white leather
LV speedy 30
Lv Epi
Lv ??
Dior Lady dior


----------



## Hurrem1001

Not too many. 9 Coach, 3 Chanel.


----------



## CoachCruiser

I'm not sure. I've recently sold about 15 bags on ebay -- Fifteen!! -- and I STILL have too many to even want to count. I'm trying to narrow it down, most definitely!


----------



## Raven3766

I had to re-calculate... I now have ....TOOOOO MANY!!!!!


----------



## pursefanatique

Pfffhhhh... though I have too many bags!!! :giggles::giggles:


----------



## girlfriday17

8 Kate Spade
4 Coach
3 Michael Kors
1 Chanel Jumbo Flap
1 LV Cabas Mezzo

and 5 non designer clutch bags although I do have my eye on a blue Tory Burch....


----------



## Purse_Junior

3 Kate Spade
1 Bally
1 Burberry
2 Marc Jacobs
1 oryany 

3 Kitson bags for bad weather day
A few other non branded bags for casual uses.

I m thinking of just adding a Miu Miu in my current collection and that's it for me in 2012. I think it's time for me to sit down and enjoy my bags. Shouldn't impulse buy under any circumstances


----------



## farree

26 Bags in all...
2 Chanel
2 Dolce & Gabana
3 LV
2 Michael kors
3 Gucci
2 MBMJ
3 Bally
3 Mulberry
1 Lady Dior
1 Ferragamo
1 Jimmy Choo
1 Etro
1 Miu Miu
1 Prada


----------



## luxylady

these obsessions... it becomes clear when you see it in writing...

1 adolfo dominguez
1 philip lim
3 balenciaga
1 fendi
2 coach
2 furla
1 judith leiber
1 kooba
2 lancel
1 linea pelle
1 loewe
1 miu miu
1 mulberry
1 prada
4 rebecca minkoff
3 sang a
2 treesje
1 chloe
1 badgley mischka
1 just cavalli
1 LVuitton

and several inexpensive no-name, casual/rainy day bags
many overnight/travel bags
next comes the dior in my avatar and hopefully a chanel for this year's big bday 
(50 eek!)
then we save for retirement.  it's not that far off...


----------



## Roe

100 flat


----------



## lolalove

Hmmm, in the process of cleaning out and sell ones I don't use so I can buy a couple new ones 

just recently bought my first Chanel (in love) and Chanel wallet
3 Marc Jacobs left - just sold 2, small tear  
4  Burberry (& 2 wallets)
2 Stella McCartney
1 Dior
1 Dolce & Gabanna
2 Gucci (and a Gucci wallet)


----------



## blackmamba10000

Fendi: 9
Chanel: 1
Kate Spade: 3
Coach: 1
Dior: 1
49 Sq Miles: 1
B. May: 3
LAMB: 1
Rebecca Minkoff: 5
JJ Winters: 3
Burberry: 2
Deadly Ponies: 1
Gucci: 1
Moschino: 2
Dooney and Bourke: 3

yikes! That doesn't even include my wallets or the 2 B. May bags I have on the way!!


----------



## Cacciatrice

3 Burberry
2 Gucci
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs
1 Louis Vuitton
1 D&G
1 Fendi vintage clutch
1 Jimmy choo


----------



## heather123

Dread countng them again! But there are only 3-5 I use regularly. I'd say there are about 12-15 kicking around various places though.


----------



## tnguyen87

I hope you win the lottery! Your signature made me 






luxylady said:


> these obsessions... it becomes clear when you see it in writing...
> 
> 1 adolfo dominguez
> 1 philip lim
> 3 balenciaga
> 1 fendi
> 2 coach
> 2 furla
> 1 judith leiber
> 1 kooba
> 2 lancel
> 1 linea pelle
> 1 loewe
> 1 miu miu
> 1 mulberry
> 1 prada
> 4 rebecca minkoff
> 3 sang a
> 2 treesje
> 1 chloe
> 1 badgley mischka
> 1 just cavalli
> 1 LVuitton
> 
> and several inexpensive no-name, casual/rainy day bags
> many overnight/travel bags
> next comes the dior in my avatar and hopefully a chanel for this year's big bday
> (50 eek!)
> then we save for retirement.  it's not that far off...


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> I've recently sold about 15 bags on ebay -- Fifteen!!


 Good Job!


----------



## hipnycmom

I have done A LOT of closet cleaning lately and am now left with:

1 Celine
1 Proenza Schouler
1 D&G
2 Marni
1 Jil Sander
4 Balenciaga
1 Prada
2 Lanvin
1 Chloe
2 Longchamp
2 Chanel
1 Anya Hindmarch
1 Givenchy
1 Dior

For some reason I thought I had got it down to 10 or 12. But this is definitely progress


----------



## Raven3766

luxylady said:


> these obsessions... it becomes clear when you see it in writing...
> 
> 1 adolfo dominguez
> 1 philip lim
> 3 balenciaga
> 1 fendi
> 2 coach
> 2 furla
> 1 judith leiber
> 1 kooba
> 2 lancel
> 1 linea pelle
> 1 loewe
> 1 miu miu
> 1 mulberry
> 1 prada
> 4 rebecca minkoff
> 3 sang a
> 2 treesje
> 1 chloe
> 1 badgley mischka
> 1 just cavalli
> 1 LVuitton
> 
> and several inexpensive no-name, casual/rainy day bags
> many overnight/travel bags
> next comes the dior in my avatar and hopefully a chanel for this year's big bday
> (50 eek!)
> then we save for retirement.  it's not that far off...


I am with you, I am taking a self-imposed break.  I will continue to search for the Chanel dream, but I have to give away more bags.


----------



## tobefetching

...over 50. I'm deranged. I've got 3 LV and 9 Guccis but that's all of the premier designers. Everything else is MK, Coach, Dooney, Rebecca Minkoff, vintage, etc. I'm not counting wallet or clutches though : \ My only Chanel is a gorgeous large vintage wallet... I had a bag but sold it because it was too small and now I want it back!  I feel like I'll never have one again.


----------



## Raven3766

tobefetching said:


> ...over 50. I'm deranged. I've got 3 LV and 9 Guccis but that's all of the premier designers. Everything else is MK, Coach, Dooney, Rebecca Minkoff, vintage, etc. I'm not counting wallet or clutches though : \ My only Chanel is a gorgeous large vintage wallet... I had a bag but sold it because it was too small and now I want it back!  I feel like I'll never have one again.


Ooooooh Tobe, you'll own another Chanel one day. I'm trying to own a Chanel but I know deep down inside, I WILL HAVE A CHANEL ONE DAY! In the words of George Michael, "You Gotta Have Faith".


----------



## jessicapinkie

I own quite a few ju ju be bags 
Here is my pink room stash pic 






And I also own 
Some Miche bags and shells & accessories 
I have the 
Demi base, 4 shells 4 or 5 sets of straps 
A classic base with 6 shells 
A petite base and 2 shells 
A wallet and coin purse 

I will have to get a group shot tomorrow 

Then I also have a Dooney & Bourke nylon bag (it was just given to me and needs some tlc) 





So not sure on the total lol 

I think it's a total of 7 actual bags


----------



## No Cute

Think I voted wrong cuz there's a bunch of bags I don't use and forgot about from WAAAAAYYYY back into the 80s in my closet. lol


----------



## jessicapinkie

chanelbellisima said:
			
		

> wow guess 7 is not much, going shopping tomorrow



LOL  with me since I have mice bags I can change the out side to go with any outfit so in my eyes I have 4 Demi bags, 2 petite, 7 classic bags + my Ju Ju Be's which are more like diaper bags + my Dooney & Bourke purse (I'm giving it a deep clean now hope it helps but if not its okay it was free to me)


----------



## jessicapinkie

jessicapinkie said:
			
		

> I own quite a few ju ju be bags
> Here is my pink room stash pic
> 
> And I also own
> Some Miche bags and shells & accessories
> I have the
> Demi base, 4 shells 4 or 5 sets of straps
> A classic base with 6 shells
> A petite base and 2 shells
> A wallet and coin purse
> 
> I will have to get a group shot tomorrow
> 
> Then I also have a Dooney & Bourke nylon bag (it was just given to me and needs some tlc)
> 
> So not sure on the total lol
> 
> I think it's a total of 7 actual bags



Just wanted to add my Miche collection pics 

Demi's





Classic's I have 6 shells not 7 





Petite's (for date night)


----------



## ETenebris

Kathytoms said:


> I love your profile pic  is so cute ! are u counting that "bag" too ? hahahahaha lol



Ha ha!  Thanks!  No, I didn't include that one.


----------



## GemsBerry

I have 52+ bags and counting. Am I bad?  

Premier designers

3	LV
2	Bottega Veneta
2	Christian Dior
1	Celine
5	Salvadore Ferragamo
3	Alexander McQueen
2	Moschino
2	JT Italia (less known brand in US, only celebs like Rihanna has it. LOL)
2	Mulberry
1	Chloe
1	Max Mara
1	Burberry Prorsum
1	Fendi
2	Bally
1	Galliano
3	Anya Hindmarch

Contemp designers	

1	GF Ferre
1	Rada
1	Lancel
2	Longchamp
3	Tosca Blu
1	Francesco Biasia
1	Isabella Fiore
1	Lockheart
1	Tory Burch
1	FERRE
1	Bourbonese
1	Luella
1	Furla
1	Kors by Michael Kors
1	Gattinoni Jeans
1	Elie Tahari
1	Rodo


----------



## chikapinku

chikapinku said:


> I have fallen into the next category down in the poll since I voted. *Sigh*
> 
> 5 Balenciaga
> 2 Marc Jacobs
> 2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 9 Louis Vuitton
> 1 Chanel
> 2 Alexander Wang
> 1 Rebecca Minkoff



This count keeps going the wrong way! Luckily they were gifts, so that's not quite as bad... right? :ninja:

5 Balenciaga
2 Marc Jacobs
4 Marc by Marc Jacobs
9 Louis Vuitton
1 Chanel
4 Alexander Wang
1 Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## GemsBerry

chikapinku said:


> This count keeps going the wrong way! Luckily they were gifts, so that's not quite as bad... right? :ninja:
> 
> 5 Balenciaga
> 2 Marc Jacobs
> 4 Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 9 Louis Vuitton
> 1 Chanel
> 4 Alexander Wang
> 1 Rebecca Minkoff


 
Of course gifts are giult-free resents


----------



## alice87

I think around 12, not more than this. Got my second Rebecca Minkoff!!!!


----------



## blackmamba10000

alice87 said:


> I think around 12, not more than this. Got my second Rebecca Minkoff!!!!




Which RM did you get???


----------



## LaylaB

I have over 50 bags and love nearly all of them.  None are high end designers (other than the Marc Jacobs "Daisy" tote) so I can just enjoy them and relax.  I don't find them to be poor quality. 
My most favourite bag is a purple Nine West bag I got new from Ebay for nearly £40 which is not exactly a bargain but it is amazing.

I love the way it looks like a shiny splodge of blackcurrant jam with python skin texture and pattern.  Also it jangles like the sound of a horse's bridle, which appeals as well!

I will post pics.  The first one with the flash fails to show the "jammyness".  The second, less focused pic gives a much better idea and colour.

The high end designers should copy this imho


----------



## alice87

blackmamba10000 said:


> Which RM did you get???



Mini mac in black crock


----------



## tobefetching

Raven3766 said:


> Ooooooh Tobe, you'll own another Chanel one day. I'm trying to own a Chanel but I know deep down inside, I WILL HAVE A CHANEL ONE DAY! In the words of George Michael, "You Gotta Have Faith".



Thanks Raven! I'm trying to keep the faith alive


----------



## DirtyDancin

20 Hermes
3 Louis Vuitton
6 Chanel

Years ago, I decided to let go all my gucci and coach etc to save for Chanel and Hermes. Well worth it. Less bags but I can have more collectibles.


----------



## Just_C

Hi everyone!

I'm quite new on this forum, and although I look up to, I couldn't find any thread about how many bags do you own 

Just for you to know, I'm 24 years old so my collection it's not that big...I own 12 bags, all of them of great quality, and I have one LV the Denim Messenger type, the one with the fox tale from the 2010 collection (I couldn't upload the pic).

Please feel free to tell me, if this thread already exists! I didn't read all the 673 pages.. hahaha 

So, how many handbags are on your collection? I'm sure you have tons of them!


----------



## glamourdoll.

I'm 20, have been collection since I was 17. I've acquired about 25 designer bags atm. I think I definitely need to slow down with future purchases!


----------



## Just_C

glamourdoll. said:


> I'm 20, have been collection since I was 17. I've acquired about 25 designer bags atm. I think I definitely need to slow down with future purchases!


I saw the photos of your collection at your blog! It's a great collection! You really like LV! hahaha...
Congrats!


----------



## grietje

I have downsized to 7 bags and 4 evening bags.  2 of the 7 are F/W bags' 2 are S/S bags and I consider the remaining three to be year round.  As far as my evening bags go, 2 are dressy and 2 are casual.  I think I've got the bases covered which is kind of a bummer because it makes it harder to justify a purchase


----------



## Esquared72

More than I need but not as many as I want. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PsyDocJoanne

What great timing for this thread!!

I'd never counted before, but just did a major cleanout of my handbag closet and I did a count...*drumroll*

I had 56 bags at the time of the cleanout. Just handbags---so that didn't count totes, messenger/laptop bags, evening bags, wallets, or clutches (which, after counting to 56, I didn't really want to count those  ). I was stunned! Many were actually NWT. The vast majority (90%) were designer pieces, with a few sentimental bags from my high school/college days mixed in.

I just sold 20 of them (go me!!). Of the 20, one I accepted a return on because the buyer thought it was "too heavy", and one was a NPB, so my count is now down to 38. 

With the proceeds, I've so far purchased a wallet, and there are 3 bags in the running that I'm thinking of purchasing (haven't decided yet ); and I may sell a few more. When all is said and done, I'd like to keep the number of actual handbags to under 40


----------



## Pursestan

I have 8 designer bags/totes and two non-designer bags that I use when I plan to be rough (i.e. to the beach, traveling, etc). I intend to keep my designer bag collection under 15 and closer to 10 is more like it. I don't like the idea of having more than that because there is NO WAY that I could possibly use them all on even a semi-regular basis.


----------



## GhstDreamer

14 designer bags and at this point, I really don't have an interest in buying more bags. I'm happy with my collection. The only bag I want to get is another BTH.


----------



## peachylv

I just started my collection last year, so I have 3 designer bags now.  I have a cool bag my dad got for me from Aregntina as well.  It is very durable and I carry it on play dates and other places where I don't want to take my designer bags.  I ultimately want to end up with about 9 designer bags.  It will take me a while though, but that's half the fun isn't it?


----------



## glamourdoll.

Just_C said:


> I saw the photos of your collection at your blog! It's a great collection! You really like LV! hahaha...
> Congrats!



Aww. Thanks for your sweet words


----------



## dcooney4

Too many! It is time to get rid of some that don't work for me.


----------



## Just_C

grietje said:


> I have downsized to 7 bags and 4 evening bags.  2 of the 7 are F/W bags' 2 are S/S bags and I consider the remaining three to be year round.  As far as my evening bags go, 2 are dressy and 2 are casual.  I think I've got the bases covered which is kind of a bummer because it makes it harder to justify a purchase


Hahahaha..there is always an excuse to get a new bag


----------



## Just_C

eehlers said:


> More than I need but not as many as I want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I know..there is always some new bag that I would like to get ... :true:


----------



## Just_C

PsyDocJoanne said:


> What great timing for this thread!!
> 
> I'd never counted before, but just did a major cleanout of my handbag closet and I did a count...*drumroll*
> 
> I had 56 bags at the time of the cleanout. Just handbags---so that didn't count totes, messenger/laptop bags, evening bags, wallets, or clutches (which, after counting to 56, I didn't really want to count those  ). I was stunned! Many were actually NWT. The vast majority (90%) were designer pieces, with a few sentimental bags from my high school/college days mixed in.
> 
> I just sold 20 of them (go me!!). Of the 20, one I accepted a return on because the buyer thought it was "too heavy", and one was a NPB, so my count is now down to 38.
> 
> With the proceeds, I've so far purchased a wallet, and there are 3 bags in the running that I'm thinking of purchasing (haven't decided yet ); and I may sell a few more. When all is said and done, I'd like to keep the number of actual handbags to under 40


56 OMG!
What are you planning to get??


----------



## Just_C

peachylv said:


> I just started my collection last year, so I have 3 designer bags now.  I have a cool bag my dad got for me from Aregntina as well.  It is very durable and I carry it on play dates and other places where I don't want to take my designer bags.  I ultimately want to end up with about 9 designer bags.  It will take me a while though, but that's half the fun isn't it?


Exactly... enjoy the ride! hahaha...
I think that 9 it's a good number!


----------



## Cocolo

I wish there was a way to change your poll choice.  I added mine when I was brand new to tPF and just had 2 designer bags, after Christmas of 2010. Now I'm in the 20-30 bracket.  I bet a lot of us have changed.

Also wanted to bring this to the front, because a new thread was started, and maybe the posters there would like to add to the poll.


----------



## Cocolo

Hi.  Just found the earlier post about this, with a poll and 55 pages.  Maybe if you haven't participated in the poll, you'd like to.  I bumped up that thread.    Maybe a mod could add this to the existing thread, if it's not too much trouble?


----------



## PsyDocJoanne

Just_C said:


> 56 OMG!
> What are you planning to get??


 
Hahahaha...OMG is right--and that's pretty much what my husband said 

And I didn't remind him that when we moved about 2.5 years ago, I'd pared down a little...so I'm guessing that my all time high (including totes, messengers, eve bags, yadda, yadda) was probably close to 100.

Here's the current list of things I am considering:

BV large Veneta in Nero
BV Sloane (undecided on color)
LV Sully
LV Speedy Empriente (but ONLY if they end up making it in a 35, which doesn't look likely)

and

15" Cambridge satchel (definitely getting this, in fact I might pull the pin on it today--in my mind it doesn't really 'count' since it is messenger-style)

Of course, I could be sidetracked by something else at any moment


----------



## peachylv

Just_C said:


> Exactly... enjoy the ride! hahaha...
> I think that 9 it's a good number!



Thank you!  I will.


----------



## hanana

PsyDocJoanne said:
			
		

> What great timing for this thread!!
> 
> I'd never counted before, but just did a major cleanout of my handbag closet and I did a count...*drumroll*
> 
> I had 56 bags at the time of the cleanout. Just handbags---so that didn't count totes, messenger/laptop bags, evening bags, wallets, or clutches (which, after counting to 56, I didn't really want to count those  ). I was stunned! Many were actually NWT. The vast majority (90%) were designer pieces, with a few sentimental bags from my high school/college days mixed in.
> 
> I just sold 20 of them (go me!!). Of the 20, one I accepted a return on because the buyer thought it was "too heavy", and one was a NPB, so my count is now down to 38.
> 
> With the proceeds, I've so far purchased a wallet, and there are 3 bags in the running that I'm thinking of purchasing (haven't decided yet ); and I may sell a few more. When all is said and done, I'd like to keep the number of actual handbags to under 40



Wow, this is inspiring!  Great job!!
I definitely need to downsize my collection too.  My goal will be around 20 in the end.


----------



## Just_C

Hahahaha it's better if you don't remind him hahahaha
Great choices!


----------



## Just_C

PsyDocJoanne said:


> Hahahaha...OMG is right--and that's pretty much what my husband said
> 
> And I didn't remind him that when we moved about 2.5 years ago, I'd pared down a little...so I'm guessing that my all time high (including totes, messengers, eve bags, yadda, yadda) was probably close to 100.
> 
> Here's the current list of things I am considering:
> 
> BV large Veneta in Nero
> BV Sloane (undecided on color)
> LV Sully
> LV Speedy Empriente (but ONLY if they end up making it in a 35, which doesn't look likely)
> 
> and
> 
> 15" Cambridge satchel (definitely getting this, in fact I might pull the pin on it today--in my mind it doesn't really 'count' since it is messenger-style)
> 
> Of course, I could be sidetracked by something else at any moment


Hahahaha it's better if you don't remind him hahahaha
Great choices!


----------



## Just_C

Cocolo said:


> Hi.  Just found the earlier post about this, with a poll and 55 pages.  Maybe if you haven't participated in the poll, you'd like to.  I bumped up that thread.    Maybe a mod could add this to the existing thread, if it's not too much trouble?



Thanks!!


----------



## mommyof4kids

I have about 72 or 73 not to mention accessories. I have a serious problem, I can't part with ant of them. Good thing my husband doesn't care. Lol.


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

slip said:


> Oh dear, I've been trying to downsize my collection but every time I managed to clear 1 or 2 bags, I ended up getting more new bags??!!
> 
> Todate my list consists of about 60 - 70 bags:
> Hermes 35 Birkin
> Hermes 28 Kelly
> Hermes 34 Lindy
> Goyard St Louis PM
> Chanel Jumbo Caviar Flap
> Bottega Veneta Montaigne
> Tods Pashmy Sacca Media Hobo
> Jimmy Choo Mahala
> Mulberry Roxanne
> Mulberry for Gap Jersey Roxanne
> Mulberry Bethany
> Mulberry Emmy
> Mulberry Alana
> Salavatore Ferragamo Hobo
> LV Damier Belem PM
> LV Damier Pochette Ipanema
> LV Mini Mono Josephine GM
> LV Damier Ribera Mini
> Rabeanco Purple Satchel
> Rabeanco Puffy Tote
> A non-Hermes Birkin
> A non-Hermes Kelly Pochette
> Christian Dior Ostrich Saddlebag
> Christian Dior Denim Malice
> Coach Legacy Shoulder
> Coach Signature Stripe Camera Sling
> Balenciaga Shoulder
> A non-Alexander Wang Mini Rocco
> 25 Lesportsac Tokidoki bags of various styles!
> Vivienne Westwood Small Tote
> Anna Sui Shoulder Bag
> Burberry Blue Label Mini Tote
> Gucci Baltus
> Gucci Crossbody Mini Bag
> Fergie For Kipling Crown Duchess Satchel
> Fergie For Kipling Crown Duchess Travelling Tote
> Kooba Gracie
> And many others that I couldn't recall but have since passed on to my mom.




60-70 That is pure craziness (I'm so jealous, though). My little (or not so little) obsession began 1-1.5 years ago and I have 27, with 20 being "designer"

2 Gucci
1 Kate Spade
1 Kelly
1 Chanel
1 Balenciaga
1 M by MJ
1 Fendi
1 M by MK
1 LV
1 Burberry
1 YSL
2 Jimmy Choo
6 Coach


----------



## handbagaddict80

Wow my bag collection is pale in comparison to all of yours...I sold off and liquidated all of my Coach bags and only have designers..here's what's left not including accessories

8 Louis Vuitton
4 Gucci
1 Fendi
1 Dior

Total of 14


----------



## smiley13tree

Not too many since I didn't really get into bags til quite recently so most of them were gifted to me. I realized that I don't really have a lot of any one brand!

9 total

1 Trussardi
1 Jimmy Choo
1 Gucci
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Reed Krakoff
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
3 Juicy Couture


----------



## smiley13tree

Wow i can't count i mean 10.


----------



## alexandra47

I wish I had not read this posting it has made me look at what I have.
3 GUCCI
2 CHANEL
3 VUITTON
1 BRUNO MAGLI
1 FERRAGAMO

I love Handbags  the above are my special ones i have others that I never really use.
As the Mom of 4 20+ year olds my bags tend to be shared around between us.


----------



## candy_tone

Hmm... 
2 gucci bag
1 louis vuitton bag
2 coach bag
5 juicy couture bag
2 lacoste bag
1 longchamp planetes
1 mimi pinson bag
1 lesportsac bag


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Not including accessories I have 14 in total:

7 Mulberry
2 Chloe
1 Prada
2 Gucci including a clutch
1 Anya Hindmarch clutch
1 Jaeger

I have sold loads though in the last year so before that had nearer 30 bags in total!  Trying to use the ones I have now but may have to have another purge soon as realistically I end up focusing on one or two and not really using the others once the thrill of a new purchase fades!


----------



## jutaka

5 Chanel 
3 LV
6 Gucci
6 Dior 
12 Ferragamo 
4 Prada
4 Escada 
1 Celine 
2 Marc Jacobs 
1 cole Hann
11 coach bags which I am passing on to my sister and friends' daughters as I no longer use them...,

I should probably stop buying bags.. But I just love bags


----------



## QueenLouis

Ok, ok, ok, I'll answer.

1 Gucci
3 Balenciaga
4 LV
25 Coach
3 Frye
2 B Makowsky
1 Lucky
2 Fossil
2 Dooney
5 Harajuku Lovers
7 Lesportsac
~ 100 Tokidoki, yes 100 (I don't think of these entirely as bags, they are also urban art/ anime collectibles)


----------



## AshTx.1

Not many, but I am working on it. 

1 Louis Vuitton
3 Coach


----------



## InimitableD

I have five LVs, and they're currently the only ones that I carry on a regular basis, just because they're my current obsession.

Other than that, I currently have a few Coach and Dooney & Bourke bags.


----------



## keylimepie16

I have 3 bags at the moment, but that's only becuase I sold a few.  Hopefully I can control myself and keep the number of bags I own to a reasonable amount


----------



## Tanja

Here comes the moment of truth:
1 BV
2 Mulberry
3 Chanel
1 PS medium
4 Balenciagas
5 LVs
2 Belen Echandia
1 Coach
A Total of 19. My rule was always no more than 10 bags and one in- one out rule but obviously this didn't work with me
I'm looking for  a new Chanel bag for my birthday. At least it will be an even number than


----------



## piggersorous

Haven't really counted before but tis qn made me do it.. And geeeez, that's a total of 18... 

4 Loewe 
1 balenciaga
2 LV
6 Prada
1 Chloe
1 Miu Miu
1 Marc by Marc jacobs
2 Tods


----------



## LeeMiller

2 Prada
2 Chanel - one is a WOC
2 Balenciaga
2 be&d
1 Furla
1 Kooba clutch
1 McQueen clutch
1 Cavalli clutch
2 randomn clutches
1 libertine for target tote 
1 tote anthropologie 
1 coco by Alex Wang

17.  But I'm planning on selling a few.   I have way too many clutches for my lifestyle buy I love those so I'm keeping them!


----------



## Silversun

Hehe, reading this thread is making me feel pretty abstemious in comparison. 

2 Mulberry
2 Bal
1 Loewe
1 PS
1 BV


----------



## mashgodse

1 Ferragamo
1 Dior
1 Moschino
1 Lanvin
1 Bottega Veneta
1 LV
1 Reed Krakoff
1 Botkier
1 Just Cavalli

Reed Krakoff & Botkier came in just few days ago; I like to buy only one spectacular bag from one label. I think the day I add a Lindy (Hermes), my collection will be complete, as I like very few things & love to use them forever.


----------



## JennyErin

I am currently quite happy with my collection, I will probably add more bags here and there but for now I'm very content, I have:

6 LVs
5 RMs
1 LP 
1 Bulga

13 in total.


----------



## travelerscloset

ush:
41 and counting...

4 Balenciagas
2 Chanels
1 Coach
1 Gucci
1 Hermes
1 Jose
3 LVs
1 Massimo Dutti
5 Ralph Laurens
22 Rebecca Minkoffs (6 more on the way)

I keep a spreadsheet


----------



## grietje

1 Hermes
1 YSL
5 BV
1 no name

So that's 8 bags. Then there are 4 evening bags (2 BV, 1 LV, 1 Marc Jacobs).


----------



## audrey.

some of you own such a huge collection 
I can´t compare my collection with your´s but as im only 19teen my collection is pretty young. 

Mine:
3 LV (Neverfull ebene, Speedy ebene, Eva mono)
1 YSL (Roady Hobo Bag) 
1 Marc bMJ 
-> 5 Designer Bags 
plus 6 Longchamp´s (as mine are from the "le pilage" Collection i don´t count them as "Designer" ) 

-> 11 Bags in total


----------



## travelerscloset

This is a lovely collection!  Never had a list like this when I was 19!


audrey. said:


> some of you own such a huge collection
> I can´t compare my collection with your´s but as im only 19teen my collection is pretty young.
> 
> Mine:
> 3 LV (Neverfull ebene, Speedy ebene, Eva mono)
> 1 YSL (Roady Hobo Bag)
> 1 Marc bMJ
> -> 5 Designer Bags
> plus 6 Longchamp´s (as mine are from the "le pilage" Collection i don´t count them as "Designer" )
> 
> -> 11 Bags in total


----------



## shan88

4 lv
1 mbmj
1 prada
1 chanel
1 mimco (aussie designer)
1 lesportsac
1 gucci
1 country road duffle (aussie designer)


----------



## bry_dee

Hmmm... the bags (not including SLGs) I _can _realistically use are as follows:

6 Gucci
4 LV 
3 Mulberry (as one is on its way, but another stored)
1 Givenchy
2 Prada (but the robot tote was stored somewhere)
1 Coach
1 J.Peterman
1 Comme des Garçons

I put 'can realistically use' because I have items that are extremely feminine. I just like how they look. LOL And I'm on my way to sizing this number down. Promise. I wish to keep only about 10 (if that is even possible).


----------



## missbianti

currently i have: 
1 chloe
2 tods
2 balenciaga
1 bv
4 ysl
2 coach
2 mbmj
2 kate spade
1 longchamp
1gucci

and i'm happy with my collection now. actually 16 bags are a bit too much for me. i'll probably will sell some of my babies soon. 10 bags is probably enough for me


----------



## Love4MK

6 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Tory Burch
1 Louis Vuitton
11 Michael Kors
10+ Coach (which hardly get used any more)

Still need to get an accurate count, but that sounds about right.


----------



## jroger1

Ugh oh, I just added up & I have 20 bags.  Most are everyday bags in Coach, Brighton, Dooney, MK, RM.  My premium designer bags are:
BV-2
Gucci-1


----------



## aluv123

I love all my handbags. I have about six all together.  I try to purchase different styles so that I have a style for each outfit I am wearing. I also have casual everyday handbags when I dont feel like swapping them out everyday. Handbags are such great accessories that I can quickly add to an outfit. I do try to limit myself and not get so many. Only when I really really need to have it and my current collection doesnt have a similar handbag is when I make the splurge to purchase another. Otherwise, I like to keep my collection small so that not many handbags are sitting around and gathering dust.

-----------
www.mysacks.com


----------



## mashraf

I own several beautiful bags but only really end up using two- one main tan Italian tote for everyday use and a dark brown patent Osprey bag for work. I feel really guilty having the others but they're too lovely to part with. It's hard being a woman sometimes!


----------



## mashraf

Does anyone shop with a budget for bags in mind? I have fallen in love so many times with LOTS of bags that I've now made a conscious decision not to spend more than £200 per bag...


----------



## mashraf

As for brands, I have a Chanel, two scotchgrain Mulberrys, one by Aquascutum and numerous bags by Italian designers whose names I can't pronouce but can attest to the quality and style of their bags!


----------



## mashraf

shan88 said:


> 4 lv
> 1 mbmj
> 1 prada
> 1 chanel
> 1 mimco (aussie designer)
> 1 lesportsac
> 1 gucci
> 1 country road duffle (aussie designer)


 

You've got such an enviable collection!


----------



## oddd0t

My Bags:
1 LV
1 Burberrys
1 Kate Spade
1 Marc Jacob
1 BV
2 Agnes B
1 Coach
1 Prada 
1 Chanel
1 Miu Miu
1 Balenciaga


----------



## jessobsession

I have
LV delightful
LV never full damier abene
LV never full gm damier azure
LV speedy 30
LV French Wallet
LV pochette
Gucci princy 
Gucci wallet
Kate Spade Gold coast
And a little coach messenger.
These are my favorites in my closet but my next is Chanel Jumbo flap!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## shan88

oddd0t said:


> My Bags:
> 1 LV
> 1 Burberrys
> 1 Kate Spade
> 1 Marc Jacob
> 1 BV
> 2 Agnes B
> 1 Coach
> 1 Prada
> 1 Chanel
> 1 Miu Miu
> 1 Balenciaga



you have a very good collection from varying designers. do you have a fav?


----------



## etnron

More than 50 but I always use the same one or two only.


----------



## oddd0t

shan88 said:
			
		

> you have a very good collection from varying designers. do you have a fav?



Thanks! My fav for now are Balenciaga and Chanel!


----------



## TJNEscada

My S.O says too many!  I say not enough!  I keep them organized by color:
Black bags:
Dior cannage, Prada pushlock, Prada messenger, Prada fringe all over, Prada lamb with gold fringe edge, Miu Miu satchel with rubber handles, Burberry satchel with plaid on corners, Valentino evening bag, and a no name great bag I bought in Florence.  
Brown bags:
Dior cannage, Prada leoparad fur hobo, Cole Haan small straw bag for summer
Tan bags:
Escada snake trim satchel, MiuMiu fringed (I have a thing for fringe!), oversized Brighton straw bag for summer
Colored bags:
Prada tembled blossoms in pink/purpe stripe, Prada fairy clutch, Prada fairy large bowler, Tods red patent D-bag, Lambertson Truex python hobo, hot pink Cole Haan ring lizard evening bag
And I still want more!  Shameful!!! :shame:


----------



## flaviana

my bags:
4 chanel
2 LV
1 dior
2 prada
2 miu miu


----------



## clevercat

3 Balenciaga
3 Anya Hindmarch
1 Gucci
1 Prada


----------



## jannieng

2 Coach wallets
1 cross body sequins Coach bag
2 crocodile bags, 1 crocodile wallet (bought these items from a crocodile farm)
4 Coach bags
1 LV Neverfull MM
1 LV Beverly Clutch
1 LV Wilshire MM
1 Hermes Birkin 30


----------



## LKVMN32

My mother has

1 Longchamp Gatsby
3 Kate Spade
2 Michael Michael Kors
1 Calvin Klein
1 Banana Republic
2 Dooney & Bourke
1 Brahmin (another on the way)
9 Coach 
Several misc. i.e ( Steve Madden, Tiganello, etc.)
Several no names


----------



## butterfli312

Chanel: 2 Jumbo's (but I may sell 1 or both), 1 WOC

LV: Cherry Blossom Pochette, Neige Artsy Empreinte, Mono Eva

Balenciaga: 2011 Black City, Cobalt City, Coquelicot City, Gris Town

Alexander Wang: Tofee Marina Satchel with RGH

Rebecca Minkoff: Bright Green Swing, Yellow 5 Zip Clutch, White Silver Studded Affair, Orange MAB


----------



## butterfli312

jessobsession said:


> I have
> LV delightful
> LV never full damier abene
> LV never full gm damier azure
> LV speedy 30
> LV French Wallet
> LV pochette
> Gucci princy
> Gucci wallet
> Kate Spade Gold coast
> And a little coach messenger.
> These are my favorites in my closet but my next is Chanel Jumbo flap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Great well rounded collection!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

I have five right now, and they all have their own matching wallets. And I want more.


----------



## sandc

Currently I have

1 Marc Jacobs large Single

1 LV Azur NF MM

Rebecca Minkoffs
4 MAMs
1 Nikki
1 Rikki
2 Macs
1 Swing

1 Coach patent leather Tribeca

1 Michael Kors large Hamilton

1 Tumi Travel tote

14 total right now.  Well, 15 if you include the RM Swing I bought that I'm trying to decide if I should return or not.


----------



## SuzyZ

I own 15, all top of the line - and the kicker is, I only use about 3.  I fall out of love too easily.


----------



## CoachCruiser

I used to have a closet STUFFED with bags. Bags that I didn't even know I had. It was awful, actually. Over the last year, though, I've sold about 30 or more, and now I can see what's actually in my closet. I'd say a "handful" -- maybe 10? It feels good!!


----------



## tnguyen87

1 Chanel
4 LVs
3 Guccis
1 Burberry
2 Coach
4 Juicy Coutures
1 Dooney & Burke
..and numerous accessories!


----------



## angl2b

Chanel: 
Jumbo (wont have this till next year Dec), tote, WOC, ultimate soft, cruise wallet

LV:
Galliera PM
Long zippy wallet
Recital
Mini Pochette

Ignes: 2 of them, I don't remember the names off hand plus 4 accessories

Loewe:
Men's messenger
Women's large crossbody
Long wallet

Burberry:
Classic tote

Longchamp:
Medium and large tote (over the shoulder)

Prada:
Nylon crossbody
Nylon flat wristlet

Hermes:
Long zipper wallet with the silk interior

Gucci:
Key holder accessory

Ferragamo:
Mini change zippy wallet


I gave some other bags to my sister and my mom...


----------



## jessobsession

butterfli312 said:
			
		

> Great well rounded collection!



Thank you so much!  I'm always looking for my next piece and these ladies (and gents) on here just make me want more!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dianahuang

1. Gucci Joy Boston Crystal 
2. Bottega Veneta ebene veneta
3. Balenciaga Brief SGH anthracite
4. Marc Jacob Canvas pink neon tote
5. YSL muse white
6. Longchamp medium long handle
7. Chanel vintage flap
8. Chanel vintage quilted shoulder bag
9. Hermes herbag
10. Chloe Marcie with strap
11. Alexander wang rocco brass studs
12. Alexander wang rocco patent leather
13. Prada nylon tote
14. LV pochette monogram


----------



## Handbag1234

4

2 x Hermes birkin 35
1 x Hermes Kelly 32
1 x Chanel classic clutch

I used to have loads of lv's, chanels and other bags. Sold them all when I got my first birkin. I have sold other Hermes bags too, including a kelly, that did not work for me. 

My collection is fine for me now. I just need to add a darker/neutral birkin 35 and possibly a birkin 30. Never say never though! But I think after another 1 or 2, I will be back to the 1 in 1 out stage, I don't need loads of bags. I know what I like, and use them all regularly.


----------



## hardymem

Tons at least 40, not all of them designer though.  Totally addicted to handbags, can't ever get enough.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

About 40 now. From Coach, Valentino and Gucci to Prada, Fendi, and LV and others.


----------



## SuperMama4

Only 2-3 actually! I need to keep it toned down, LOL.


----------



## vhdos

I have 3 Chanel bags, 3 Chanel clutches, and 2 old LVs that I use for traveling.


----------



## swezfamily

19 that I use all the time, changing them out to either match my outfit or occasion:

*Handheld Bags*
2-LV
1-Hermes
1-Ferragamo
1-Gucci
1-Tod's

*Shoulder Bags*
2-LV
2-Gucci
1-Dior
1-Ferragamo
1-Lanvin

*Tote Bags*
1-LV
1-Tod's
2-Longchamp Le Pliage

*Clutches*
1-vintage/no lable
1-DVF

In addition I also have 4 small Coach bags that I never use, but also don't want to part with them. Don't know why - I seriously haven't even touch them for probably over 10 years.  Looking at my list though, I think I need a few more clutches.


----------



## City Chic

I used to own many, but I got bored of some of them so I narrowed it down to a good four that I enjoy using and know I won't tire of.


----------



## TrulyExpensive1

I have 3....... For now!


----------



## DonnaHawk

My views, bags are a collection, some collect coins to cars,
Bags are what we collect, they are a part of our personality....my collection is my own personal showcase of hard work rewarded with the pleasure of a bag, each bag has a personal point for me, each bag has memories of the time I took that bag home.....kinda like music brings back memories...my bags do the same...they are a reflection of my life.

Sooo...if your bags bring you pleasure...so be it...if you feel guilt over them and need to feel the pleasure point..thats your limit.


----------



## swezfamily

DonnaHawk said:


> My views, bags are a collection, some collect coins to cars,
> Bags are what we collect, they are a part of our personality....my collection is my own personal showcase of hard work rewarded with the pleasure of a bag, each bag has a personal point for me, each bag has memories of the time I took that bag home.....kinda like music brings back memories...my bags do the same...they are a reflection of my life.
> 
> Sooo...if your bags bring you pleasure...so be it...if you feel guilt over them and need to feel the pleasure point..thats your limit.


 
So well said! These are my thoughts exactly. I know many people who collect lots of things that I would never spend my money on: guns, civil war items, ceramic lighthouses, ceramic piggy banks, cameras, coins, etc., but there's no judgement from me and I would hope that they wouldn't judge me for collecting what I love. The handbags I buy, besides being carried, are also for me to display (in my closet) and admire just like any other collectible.


----------



## jutaka

DonnaHawk said:
			
		

> My views, bags are a collection, some collect coins to cars,
> Bags are what we collect, they are a part of our personality....my collection is my own personal showcase of hard work rewarded with the pleasure of a bag, each bag has a personal point for me, each bag has memories of the time I took that bag home.....kinda like music brings back memories...my bags do the same...they are a reflection of my life.
> 
> Sooo...if your bags bring you pleasure...so be it...if you feel guilt over them and need to feel the pleasure point..thats your limit.



Well said! I feel the same way


----------



## Baggal1983

I've bought quite a few bags over the last 10 years or so: 

- 9 Tod's bag's 
- 2 Mulberry 
- 1 Hugo Boss
- 2 Salvatore Ferragamo
- 3 Jimmy Choo 
- 2 Gucci 
- 4 Louis Vuitton - 2 x Monogram, 1x Damier 1 x Epi black)
- 1 Kate Spade 
- 2 Furla 
- 3 Bally 
- 1 Dior (very small clutch) 
- 1 Celine (very small clutch)
- 2 Roberto Botticelli 
- 1 Burberry (very small evening bag) 
- 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs 
- 2 Bally
- 1 Coach bag 

I use them all and they are all genuine. I bought some on Ebay and some in the store. My favourite bag is My Tods D-Bag: so practical!


----------



## larasc17

4 louis vuitton
6 burberry
2 furla
2 dior
5 longchamp
1 gucci
1 prada

im Just a student


----------



## Baggal1983

I started to collect them when I was studying law as well. Worked hard -parttime- and my boyfriend bought me a few as well. He bought 2 of my Tods bags as well as my LV speedy in Epi and LV Batignolle Horizontal, Marc by Marc Jacobs and two of my Jimmy Choo bags -Tulita and a small clutch. The first bag I bought from Tods was the Girelli and I still use it quite often. I like my LV speedy bag and Batignolle as well as they are quite spacious and practical. I totally forgot about my Longchamp bag! Should add that to the list as well. That one gets rarely used. I love all my bags and I am always very careful with them -put them in their dust cover when I don't use them, etc - etc.-.


----------



## Baggal1983

jutaka said:


> Well said! I feel the same way


 I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## larasc17

Baggal1983 said:
			
		

> I started to collect them when I was studying law as well. Worked hard -parttime- and my boyfriend bought me a few as well. He bought 2 of my Tods bags as well as my LV speedy in Epi and LV Batignolle Horizontal, Marc by Marc Jacobs and two of my Jimmy Choo bags -Tulita and a small clutch. The first bag I bought from Tods was the Girelli and I still use it quite often. I like my LV speedy bag and Batignolle as well as they are quite spacious and practical. I totally forgot about my Longchamp bag! Should add that to the list as well. That one gets rarely used. I love all my bags and I am always very careful with them -put them in their dust cover when I don't use them, etc - etc.-.



Same here! i always put them in their dust covers. Im Saving money for car this year but i planning to buy an orange tods tote and a pink dior canvas tote before 2013. Car can wait. Oh la la

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## merekat703

I rotate between 3 Louis Vuitton bags, 2 Longchomp bags and a few Coach bags.


----------



## chelf

only 5


----------



## Cristyle2020

Let's see ... I started collecting when I was around 20 ... Back then it was coach ... Then Dooney  ... I went into my Juicy Couture  phase ..... Then onto &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;my first LV (after a much deserved bonus at work) Louis Vuitton Murakami Speedy .... Shed while after I got over the logo thing ... Bought about 10 Rebecca Minkoff's ...love her leather bags !!! .... Most recent purchase ... My rose gold Alexander Wang !!! Right now .... Saving for my first Balenciaga !!


----------



## Cristyle2020

Oh ... And if my closet gets full sell them on eBay lol


----------



## DortheDick

kel28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Don't know about you, but I get on a real guilt trip when I own too many bags.  I live by the motto of one in, one out.  I currently have four bags that I am using all the time, not including a LV and chloe that I don't use, but can't bear to part with and two evening bags.
> 
> I am currently tempted to buy two more which will retail at about £700 for both, but with clothing aswell this seems like a lot of ££ for one season!  I have been obsessing about them and I hate it!!!   HOW MANY BAGS IS TOO MANY, REALISTICALLY!!


I love Louis vuitton bag, and buy All I have money for.
Think I Can not have to many.
Naw I have 6


----------



## rainrowan

I think I have 15 bags now but it could be more. It used to be 45 but it was completely overwhelming and unsatisfying. I'm happier with the current number.


----------



## Esquared72

I was thinking I was somewhere in the neighborhood of 15 or so.  But, I just did a collection thread over the weekend and was surprised to count that I'm at 25.  Guess it's a good thing I'm on a ban for the rest of the year...I need to give the bags I already have more love and use!!

The breakdown:

11 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Chloe
1 Marc Jacobs
1 Reed Krakoff
1 Badgley Mischka
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
2 Longchamps
1 Linea Pelle
1 Michael by Michael Kors
1 Elliot Lucca clutch
2 Tano
1 Coach


----------



## bibite

Hello everyone, I am new around here and trying to re-build my bag/purse collection (if it could be called that). Reason why I joined this forum, to get some more knowledge and find inspiration.
I love bags and shoes and had a small closet just for them. Just recently I discovered a leak in that closet that ruined most of what was inside, I couldn't believe my eyes, it was so sad. I lost a lot of stuff and now I am looking to buy some new pieces, I feel bad to spend so much money so I might go for pre-loved or just wait until I see something I really love and have to have!
All I have left now is:
LV Noe (1998)
LV Speedy (2009) I just bought it pre-loved
Dooney & Bourque Signatute It barrel
LV Pochette
A couple of all-leather Tommy H. Purses
Michael Kors Hamilton
And, lots of lululemon bags (I used to work for lululemon) but these I only wear casually/travel/gym.
In all honesty, I kind of feel better now that I have less stuff, I wear my purses a bit more now, while before I used to forget what I had.
It is fun to read through this threads


----------



## larasc17

Oh i also have a miu miu butterfly!


----------



## lovely64

Not that many. Maybe 10 or so. I culled my collection, lol!


----------



## soxx

Oops....kind of lost count, more than 20bags & I'm still yearning to buy......


----------



## Fluffbuttsx6

30+ -- but I normally use the same 3 or 4.


----------



## luckybunny

This was a good exercise - rediscovered some bags i love and forgot about!

4 Balenciaga
2 Marc Jacobs 
2 Mulberry 
2 Celine 
2 Prada
1 Chanel
1 Tom Ford
1 Goyard
1 Ferragamo
1 Kenzo
1 Tods

18 total


----------



## LennaLapin

Only 10, my collection is so small...


----------



## Bagconfused

38 :d


----------



## Bagluvvahh

1.ysl easy
2. givenchy nightingale
3. f+c mid city
4. gucci craft tote
5. burberry buckleigh tote


----------



## smarts

29 I'm hoping to find number 30 in Italy in two weeks


----------



## StylishFarmer

I culled recently so I have fewer bags but kept all my good ones. 

YSL medium easy in Tobacco
YSL xl majorelle in teal
YSL xl majorelle in brown/deep caramel
Burberry leather grain tote large
Givenchy nightingale large black
Marcs barrel style light blue leather

Also, still at my mums place various Gucci bags from the Tom Ford era

Am waiting on a Chanel flap in a maxi and a Chanel flap in an XL size.

I have a few evening bags/clutches in various colours/textures that match/compliment outfits.


----------



## CoachCruiser

I've culled my collection a TON over the past year and am actually really psyched to report that I have only four bags to my name!  It feels like a huge relief. The lucky four who made the cut:

-Valentino rockstud mesh/lambskin crossbody
-Valentino small lime green leather mini crossbody
-Prada silver leather 50s car clutch
-Marc by Marc Jacobs black leather Karlie crossbody


----------



## vink

I don't think I can give an accurate answer. Let's say I have a walk-in closet with lots of shelf that is now bursting with bags. Some bags are stuff in the other. I lost count. It sounds a lot coz I never throw or sell any of them. If I get bored, I retire it on the shelf and find someone and opportunity to give it away. 

But I can say I have 20 in rotation that I use often.


----------



## JinggayMataro

Not much.....from 12 down to 10.... I sold my two just to have enough money for birkin


----------



## songofthesea

i have a gucci hobo, a hayden harnett elson satchel, hayden harnett lorca, mzwallace, liebeskind esther b, a coach madison and a beautiful leather bag i just picked up that was made by a woman in vermont...the leather is totally tdf! these are the bags that i own now, but, when the urge hits for a new bag, some of these will just get sold off....


----------



## baglady925

22 at the moment


----------



## ilovesatchels

swezfamily said:


> So well said! These are my thoughts exactly. I know many people who collect lots of things that I would never spend my money on: guns, civil war items, ceramic lighthouses, ceramic piggy banks, cameras, coins, etc., but there's no judgement from me and I would hope that they wouldn't judge me for collecting what I love. The handbags I buy, besides being carried, are also for me to display (in my closet) and admire just like any other collectible.



hear hear!!, this is how I think of it....at least bags...and shoes (which I like to collect too) can be used, therefore I am getting value for money


----------



## Bambola

Probably about 10 'expensive' designer bags...

4 Louis Vuitton
4 Prada
1 Gucci
1 D&G 

Love each and every one  

Other lower end designer bags- prob about 50 but I rarely use them these days!!


----------



## Effie_mail

just keep buying.........................


----------



## ckpfashion

I am not good with changing my bags. Unless it looks offensive with my outfit I usually don't get around to moving all my stuff over.

Chanel Classic Black WSH
Chanel Tote WSH
Chanel Jumbo Beige WGH

Celine Phantom

Prada clutch

LV Alma
LV damier

Valentino red patent (NEVER USE)

Cartier Cartier Marcello De Cartier Shopping Bag

8/9 I'd say...


----------



## No Cute

Ashamed but I don't know.  I still have a bunch from the 80s stored, so I admit that I don't know the number.


----------



## xzumur

I have 5 designer bags! Each off a different color! 
Michael Kors Hamilton tote
michael kors Gosford large satchel 
Chanel 
Louis Vuitton monogram bag
Christian Louboutin Miss Rope Capra


----------



## fashiontattle

Oh wow everyone has an amazing collection..
Bags are my obsession.. 
I have 
2 balenciaga's 
2 Chanel bags (might be buying a 3rd soon!!)
4 Alexander Wang's
1 givenchy nightingale 
1 Hermes Constance 
1 Philip lim
1 ysl 
1 Celine luggage 
& a few vintage designer bags 
1 fendi spy bag 
&& I have about 6-7 Marc Jacobs I never use anymore :/ wish I didn't buy those lol


----------



## elena nerudina

30 bags, only lv, chanel and gucci


----------



## kaikooks

Been collecting for the past 5 years:

2 Coach
3 Louis Vuitton
2 Gucci
1 Chanel
1 Prada
1 Mulberry
1 Balenciaga
2 Burberry
1 Valentino
5 Longchamps


----------



## scairo

I've counted 21 in my head, but it's probably more than that. A few of those are high street bags that I really love but wouldn't cry over if I had to sell/donate them. I just received an LV and a Lulu Guinness this month and have absolutely no place to store them so I definitely need to cut down!


----------



## chanelsurfer66

i rotate about 10 "really good" bags:  lv, and plenty of my fav....CHANEL, but i have a lot of basic coach and dooney's that are more just once in awhile bags.


----------



## chanelsurfer66

i think when you consider bags such as chanel and lv, it is an investment...better than the crazy markets anymore lol


----------



## poopsie

about 36 

Of course some are for sale, but I still just had to force myself not to pull the trigger on a few this week ush:


----------



## No Cute

I did the absurd and counted.  Including bags listed for sale, project bags for gifts, and bags from the 80s and 90s that are still in the house for some reason, the number is the obscene 44.  Would prefer (including clutches and work totes) to be well under 20.  15 identified for removal.

Absurd.


----------



## xzumur

fashiontattle said:


> Oh wow everyone has an amazing collection..
> Bags are my obsession..
> I have
> 2 balenciaga's
> 2 Chanel bags (might be buying a 3rd soon!!)
> 4 Alexander Wang's
> 1 givenchy nightingale
> 1 Hermes Constance
> 1 Philip lim
> 1 ysl
> 1 Celine luggage
> & a few vintage designer bags
> 1 fendi spy bag
> && I have about 6-7 Marc Jacobs I never use anymore :/ wish I didn't buy those lol


amazing collection. need to get my hands on a Balenciaga


----------



## No Cute

Just rehomed 4 bags on FB.  So 40!


----------



## Allee

I really should go and count all my bags. It's prolly over 50 designer bags. Once my cold goes away, I'm gonna take a pic of them by brand  a girl can never have too many bags


----------



## fashiontattle

xzumur said:
			
		

> amazing collection. need to get my hands on a Balenciaga



Thank u so much! Im proud of my little treasures!  good luck with ur balenciaga! Make sure you post a pic when u you get one!


----------



## Eva1991

I own 20 handbags, approximately, but only a few of them are designer handbags. The others are casual leather totes and clutches.


----------



## wobertow

3 gucci
1 burberry
1 bottega
1 kate spade
1 botkier
1 badgley mischka
1 michael kors
1 lucky brad
1 fossil
4 clutches

Not a lot, just enough  hopefully, over time, i'll be able to afford more  i remember 4 years ago, i could only afford a new york and company bag that was on sale for $7. Hahaha! I guess hardwork really pays off.


----------



## jacqvic

wobertow said:
			
		

> 3 gucci
> 1 burberry
> 1 bottega
> 1 kate spade
> 1 botkier
> 1 badgley mischka
> 1 michael kors
> 1 lucky brad
> 1 fossil
> 4 clutches
> 
> Not a lot, just enough  hopefully, over time, i'll be able to afford more  i remember 4 years ago, i could only afford a new york and company bag that was on sale for $7. Hahaha! I guess hardwork really pays off.



I find that it is vital to have at least one handbag for each of the ten types of social occasions:  very formal, not so formal, just a teensy bit formal, informal but not that informal,every day, every other day, day travel, night travel, theatre and fling,  of course I am quoting the famous Miss Piggy, and I absolutely agree with her!


----------



## Etincelle

1 Chanel
1 MJ
2 Mulberry
1 YSL
1 Balenciaga
1 Dior
4 Velvetine
1 Gerard Darel
1 unknown designer


----------



## merekat703

4 Louis Vuittons
2 Longchomps
6-10 Coach bags
1 Tory Burch
and a bunch of Victoria's Secret totes for the beach.


----------



## Italian_Gold

I have 6 bags (the 6th was a newbie that I just added to my collection!! yeah) but I will stick to one bag for an entire season.  I hate emptying out my bag and switching it over.  I haven't decided if I am going to wait until fall to break out my Campomaggi or give in and start using it right away when I go on vacation.


----------



## wobertow




----------



## CoachCruiser

I know I've contributed to this at least a couple of times before...but the answer keeps changing...

I used to own so many bags that I didn't _want to count them!_ I've sold a TON and can't believe I can say I'm down to five that I adore.


----------



## No Cute

Counting down a lot.  Rehomed 9 bags.  Sold one.  So I'm at 34.


----------



## sweetgrace

I have 20.


----------



## swtstephy

I have around 25 including my non designer/name brand ones and including totes. I believe that one can never have too many bags, that is unless you've run out of space for them. Lol


----------



## CoachCruiser

Sold and still selling more on ebay so...TWO bags! I'm down to two bags that I absolutely adore.


----------



## Glamouricious

I have 15...and I need more!


----------



## LKVMN32

Being a boy... My mom has:

2 Michael Michael Kors
2 Brahmin
3 Kate Spade
1 Banana Republic
1 Calvin Klein
1 Lauren Ralph Lauren
1 Longchamp 
2 Dooney & Bourke
11 Coach


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

About 37.  I include wallets and carryon travel bags.

Hermes 8
Chanel 11
Gucci 7
Misc 7.     Devi Kroell Jimmy Choo Cece Cord Tory Burch Et al
Vuitton 2
Goyard 1
Celine 1

Trying to reduce but it is difficult.   Two of the ones above are on eBay so hopefully one day this year I can say I am down to 35.


----------



## No Cute

No Cute said:


> Counting down a lot.  Rehomed 9 bags.  Sold one.  So I'm at 34.



Two more found new homes.  32.  Ugh. Still too many.


----------



## Julija

I have 16... and definitely planning to get more (maybe around 30 is my limit)


----------



## nakedjaxx

1 Gucci
2 Rebecca Minkoff
2 Coach
1 Marc Jacob 
2 Longchamp

I need a Chanel or Balenciaga!! Ugh!!! Need to upgrade!!


----------



## sapi3512

Mine:
1 Goyard
2 Celine Luggage
1 Mulberry
2 Prada
1 Balenciaga
3 Chanel (2 purse + 1 laptop bag)
5 LV (too many)
1 Chloe
2 Marc Jacobs 

+ boktier, rebeca minkoff, longchamp, marco tagliaferri, etc... AND desperately seeking for a Birkin

Husband:
3 LV(?)
2 Prada
1 Hermes
2 Gucci
... some more... lol 

We are only two but we have a huge population of bags... we both love good bag and shoes...


----------



## butterfli312

nakedjaxx said:


> 1 Gucci
> 2 Rebecca Minkoff
> 2 Coach
> 1 Marc Jacob
> 2 Longchamp
> 
> I need a Chanel or Balenciaga!! Ugh!!! Need to upgrade!!


 
Gucci _is_ pretty awesome though. I own Chanel & Bal and no Gucci and I feel like I'm missing something sometimes!


----------



## NCC1701D

CoachCruiser said:


> Sold and still selling more on ebay so...TWO bags! I'm down to two bags that I absolutely adore.



A girl after my own heart! I have two also (excluding the ones that I've listed for sale since I am not going to use them while they are listed).


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Over 40 now. Sheesh that sounds just awful.


----------



## evacheri

I have i think 7 or 8 right now, and 2 on order


----------



## Annahandbag

3, and I need more....


----------



## Bolsabonita

2 Chanel (GST and classic flap)
1 Louis Vuitton (speedy 35)
1 Balenciaga (city)
1 YSL (cabas tote)
1 Dolce and Gabbana 
1 Stuart Weitzman (evening)


----------



## evacheri

One can never have too many handbags.I think as long as you're not breaking the bank or maxing out your credit cards you should be good. lol


----------



## phelie

I maintain two or three.Some bags do not want to use,On to give others


----------



## dooneybaby

I've always been very pragmatic about my handbag buying. Most of them have to be capable of holding a lot of stuff, and they have to be able to take a beating. I'm also a bargain hunter, so my collection is extremely modest:

I have about 40 bags, but I'm getting tired of the Dooneys and Coaches, and I think it's time to upgrade:

9 Dooney and Bourke
1 Fendi
5 Coach
4 Gucci
2 YSL
1 Burberry
18 Misc (such as Milly, Furla, J. Crew, Pulicatti, Eric Laville, Varriale, etc)

Over the next year, I'd like a YSL Cabas Chyc in Saffron, 3 or 4 more Guccis and for my birthday in Feb., a Hermes Lindy Clemence 34cm (can't decide on the color), in addition to the usual unexpected T.J. Maxx purchases that catch my eye.


----------



## Bagaholic24

I currently have 3 designer handbags in which i have either received from family as gifts and purchased by myself. A Louis Vuitton, a Chanel and a Versace. I'm only 21 so I'm very appreciative and hope that my bag collection will continue to grow over the years!! I would never sell any designer handbag I've got, each one has so much meaning that I could never part with any of them! 

Personally, i dont think you can never have too many! x


----------



## Uromastyx

I currently have roughly 10-15 bags. But im getting rid (read: give to lil sis) of a couple bags that i no longer like. You always need to make space to upgrade no?
In the long term i would like to upgrade quality and not quantity of my bags.



Bagaholic24 said:


> I currently have 3 designer handbags in which i have either received from family as gifts and purchased by myself. A Louis Vuitton, a Chanel and a Versace. I'm only 21 so I'm very appreciative and hope that my bag collection will continue to grow over the years!! I would never sell any designer handbag I've got, each one has so much meaning that I could never part with any of them!
> 
> Personally, i dont think you can never have too many! x



I am very appreciative of what i currently have too! I guess us the younger adults still have not fully taste the addiction!


----------



## jmcadon

Wow...it's been a long time since I counted!  I have a serious problem with 29 handbags.  I have 14-Jimmy Choo, 3-Chanel, 3-Bottega Venetas, and one each Dior, Balenciaga, Miu Miu, Gucci, LV, Prada, Botkier, Gustto and Roberto Cavalli.  I really need to sell a few that I do not use and get this down to under 25 at the very least


----------



## enga4

I think I'm hovering just under 20. But closer to 16-17. I made a giant list of my bags, just to see what styles/needs I had left to fulfill (and just to justify the last *two* purchases!)... And I am pretty much satisfied! I've sold here and there, but it's such a headache, and I really want to keep the bags I have, use them and enjoy them. I think that every bag I have really suits my look and has a purpose and gets used at this point! Hallelujah!


----------



## jeya13

I only have about 10 or so, most of them Coach. I am just getting into designer bags and planning to add more brands to my collection very soon.


----------



## ChiChi143

Coach - 7
Gucci - 2
RM - 1
LV - 9


----------



## Bagaholic24

Uromastyx said:
			
		

> I currently have roughly 10-15 bags. But im getting rid (read: give to lil sis) of a couple bags that i no longer like. You always need to make space to upgrade no?
> In the long term i would like to upgrade quality and not quantity of my bags.
> 
> I am very appreciative of what i currently have too! I guess us the younger adults still have not fully taste the addiction!



Passing bags down the line in your family is such a great idea!!! If I have a daughter when I grow up and she likes handbags I will definitely do this! That way it creates even more meaning


----------



## meeouw2

Mine are:
2 LV
2 vintage chanel
1 gucci
1 longchamp
1 miumiu
3 marc by marcjacobs
1 michael kors
1 kate spade
1 coach
3 high street brand/ unbranded bags

Okay thats 16 and i do still want more

I think the good number will be 25


----------



## nascar fan

updated count:  28 premier designer (Marc Jacobs, Valentino, Michael Kors Collection).
2 MbMJ
1 Lockheart I will never get rid of
Uncounted old bags that need to be gotten rid of (RM, F Biasia, Bev Feldman).


----------



## Ksheahaley

kel28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Don't know about you, but I get on a real guilt trip when I own too many bags.  I live by the motto of one in, one out.  I currently have four bags that I am using all the time, not including a LV and chloe that I don't use, but can't bear to part with and two evening bags.
> 
> I am currently tempted to buy two more which will retail at about £700 for both, but with clothing aswell this seems like a lot of ££ for one season!  I have been obsessing about them and I hate it!!!   HOW MANY BAGS IS TOO MANY, REALISTICALLY!!


I love all my bags and only keep the ones I use - I have 10!


----------



## bagladydiva

Fifteen bags, at least! They include ones I never got rid of.

I have an old Pierre Deux cloth bag from 1984.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Bagaholic24 said:
			
		

> Passing bags down the line in your family is such a great idea!!! If I have a daughter when I grow up and she likes handbags I will definitely do this! That way it creates even more meaning



Expecting twin girls and definitely planning to pass some down to them.


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

1 Céline
1 Bottega Veneta
1 Mulberry
1 Reed Krakoff
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Burberry
1 Gucci
1 Fendi
1 Coach
1 Dooney & Bourke
1 Longchamp
3 George Gina & Lucy


----------



## purse_shopping

I had between 50-60 handbags, maybe more but I have placed over half of them in boxes to sell or donate.

What is so sad, is 90% of them were still New With Tags!


----------



## staciesg26

I have right at 41 handbags. I just counted....

Kate Spade-4
Coach-4
Marc Jacobs collection-4
Marc by Marc Jacobs- 7
Rebecca Minkoff-4
Dooney and Bourke-4
Betsey Johnson-3
Fossil-5
Pulicati-2
Michael Kors-2
Cynthia Rowley-1
Lucky Brand-2

And about 15 SLG's of various brands. 

Wow..I'd really like to at half this # of bags and keep what a truly love and use. Most of these I haven't used in months... Maybe years!! Ugh!  Kinda makes me sick to think about it....TBH.


----------



## pandorabox

Let's see... I just sold a good bit. I used to have like 15. 

Dooney and Bourke- 2

MK - 2 

Coach - 1

Rioni  -  2

Linea Pelle - 1 clutch


----------



## Cherry1

I own 17 designer handbags.                                 1. Louis Vuitton-4
2. Gucci-1
3. Michael Kors-10
4. Tory Burch-1
5. Coach-1


----------



## Bagaholic24

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Expecting twin girls and definitely planning to pass some down to them.



That is too beautiful, you have some very lucky girls!!


----------



## BB Bagaholic

List of bags :
1-Hermes Garden Party tote
3-Gucci totes
1-Celine Phantom luggage
3-Chanel bubble camera case bag, paris biarritz & silver shopper tote
7-Louis Vuitton tivoli, hampstead, thames, popincourt, popillon, bucket and pershing pm
2-Burberry nova check tote and small bag
1-Christian Dior Patent Panarea tote
1-Goyard St. Louis tote
2-Balenciaga giant city and part time bag


----------



## SilverFilly

2 Dooney and Bourke
2 Cole Haan
3 Tignanello
1 Kate Spade
1 Furla
1 B. Makowsky
1 Michael Kors


----------



## eggtartapproved

Just the other day I was telling my fiancé I didn't think I had that many bags....guess we'll find out...

9 - Gucci
1 - Burberry
3 - Miu Miu
1 - Rebecca Minkoff
1 - Michael Kors
1 - m0851
2 - Kate Spade
1 - MBMJ
10 - Coach
2 - Toki Doki

41, not counting ones I've forgotten or randoms


----------



## niamhrado

Right now, I can think of;
-Mulberry Bayswater & Daria
-Chanel 2.55
-1 Prada (can't remember the name off the top of my head!)
-1 Gucci Boston
-2 Balenciaga City
-Chloe Paddington
-Soon to get a LV Speedy and Hermes Birkin

I know that's not a lot but I'm only 16. I also have about 50 bags from cheap brands like Juicy Couture, Ted Baker, Ralph Lauren etc, but I don't use them very often.


----------



## Ingyinn

LV-2
Prada-1
Versace-1
Elle-2
Guess-1 
Thinking about buying a Chanel PST sooner


----------



## warittak

Oh wow great question - it's sad that I'm actually AFRAID TO COUNT but here goes:

Alexander Wang - 1
Balenciaga -1
Burberry - 1
Chanel - 1
Chloe - 6
Coach - 5
Dior - 4
Dooney & Bourke - 1
Marc by Marc Jacobs - 2
Michael Kors - 1
Mulberry - 1
Prada - 2
See by Chloe - 1
Tory Burch - 1

Holy jeez that is like, 28 handbags?! O.o


----------



## windycityaj

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Expecting twin girls and definitely planning to pass some down to them.




Wow....popping in to say Congrats!  It's been awhile since some of us were lusting over your "Blondie" collection!!!   LOL


----------



## Phiomega

Hmmm... This is a good time to count...
4 Coach
1 Prada
3 MK
1 MBMJ
1 LV
1 Stuart Weitzman (gift)

And 4 non-designer ones am planning to selectively give to others....


----------



## Sydee

6 Lv
2 gucci
2 mulberry
2 High street bags

Seems like such a small collection compared to some of the posts on here. Lol
Think I Need a Chanel in my life next


----------



## corie_miguel

I own:
3 LV
1 Mulberry Bayswater
1 YSL Muse
2 Burberry
1 MJ
1 Chanel Lambskin
6 Longchamp
5 Coach
1 Kate Spade
1 Hermes Herbag
1 MK
1 Dooney

Quite a pity compared to the collection of most of you ladies hahaha


----------



## misslv

I own 6 LVs.. just a fans of LV


----------



## warittak

Sydee said:
			
		

> 6 Lv
> 2 gucci
> 2 mulberry
> 2 High street bags
> 
> Seems like such a small collection compared to some of the posts on here. Lol
> Think I Need a Chanel in my life next



Sounds like you have a pretty great collection! I need to get rid of a couple Chloe bags tbh. Craving Celine in my life right now.


----------



## jeya13

I have about a dozen, no premier designers (yet)


----------



## SoCal2Hawaii

Bally-1
Burberry-1
Chanel-2
Coach-2
Dior-1
Ferragamo-3
Fendi-1
Gucci-6
Hermes-1
Jimmy Choo-1
Lanvin-1
Louis Vuitton-11
Marc Jacobs-2
Mark Cross-1
Prada-3
Ted Baker-1
Tod's-1
Valentino-1


----------



## Coach Lover Too

7 Rebecca Minkoff
7 M Z Wallace
3 Liebeskind
4 Rioni
3 JadeTribe
1 Pulicati

(No longer have Coach....I think I may need to change my name!)


----------



## loubie99

Not too many - maybe 10 max? I've been using the same bag every day for 2 years now lol... too lazy to move my stuff around! Now shoes... that's a different story


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Coach Lover Too said:


> 7 Rebecca Minkoff
> 7 M Z Wallace
> 3 Liebeskind
> 4 Rioni
> 3 JadeTribe
> 1 Pulicati
> 
> (No longer have Coach....I think I may need to change my name!)




UHHHHhhhh.....after the M Z Wallace Sample Sale this morning, I need to change my numbers....


----------



## Ying2888

1 miu miu bow satchel 
1 prada 
1 chanel classic jumbo
3 longchamp
1 miumiu wallet
2 prada wallets

still working on building the collection. hahaha


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

Where to start.... Stating briefly 

Louis Vuitton DE Neverfull 
Louis Vuitton Mono speedy 30
Louis Vuitton Vernis Brea
Louis Vuitton DE Eva clutch
Louis Vuitton Mono Mini Pochette
Louis Vuitton ZCP Vernis Pomme d'amour
Burberry Haymarket Tote pink
Christian Dior Vintage gold chain clutch
Chanel Classic Black Caviar CWC  SHW
Chanel GST white caviar gunpowder hardware
Longchamp small black tote
Longchamp medium canvas black tote SS piece 
Gucci Cosmetic Pouch with bamboo handles 
Prada Saffiano Lux Tote BN2274 Cameo


Yet more bags but its the non luxurious piece that I still love. Such as: 2 Review, 1 Ms Anna, 1 Guess & 1 Dotti. These bags were my Uni times and as I graduate and have a steady job.. That's when I start purchasing or collecting the luxurious classic piece!


----------



## iijenny

i wouldnt want too many. around 7 is best?..


----------



## djsmom

2 Hermes Birkin 35 (black & etoupe)
1 Hermes JPG shoulder Birkin (black)
1 Hermes Jige Élan (black)


----------



## Strixaluco

Just 1 Mulberry so far.. :shame:


----------



## Jesssh

20. 8 are medium to large, 12 are small.

I need a small red bag, then I think I'm done. Unless I see something really special, or if I need a laptop bag, or if I need to replace a bag, or if I need a nice bigger bag that can take a beating. OK, guess I'm not done.


----------



## bananaofmyeye

I don't have too many, but I feel like this is just the beginning: 
1 balenciaga city
1 balenciaga day
1 LV neverfull mm
1 PS1 medium
1 PS1 small keep all


----------



## Bag_wifey

2- chanel flap (jumbo and small)
4- celine micro luggages
1- gucci hobo
1- chloe mini marcie
4- kate spade
And coming soon....
1- balenciaga city in gris tarmac ))
Total of 10 ... A very humble collection compared to the others... Dreaming of having H someday


----------



## warittak

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> 2- chanel flap (jumbo and small)
> 4- celine micro luggages
> 1- gucci hobo
> 1- chloe mini marcie
> 4- kate spade
> And coming soon....
> 1- balenciaga city in gris tarmac ))
> Total of 10 ... A very humble collection compared to the others... Dreaming of having H someday



Omg 4 Celine micros?! Ahhh so jelly right now! Been trying to get one but it's so difficult with all the fakes floating around.  

Btw your collection is awesome!


----------



## Draether

I have: 

3coach
3LV
3gucci
1burberry
1balenciaga 
1prada
1chanel 
1ysl
1stewart Weitzman 

*wanting to order celine mini so bad (in red or pink) but so hard to find !!


----------



## ms p

i've reduced my bags drastically currently 4 bags (excluding longchamp le pliage) and i intend to sell one more and replace it with another bag end of this year


----------



## corie_miguel

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> 2- chanel flap (jumbo and small)
> 4- celine micro luggages
> 1- gucci hobo
> 1- chloe mini marcie
> 4- kate spade
> And coming soon....
> 1- balenciaga city in gris tarmac ))
> Total of 10 ... A very humble collection compared to the others... Dreaming of having H someday



What an awesome collection!!! 4 micro, OMG &#57431;


----------



## XCCX

11

Chanel Jumbo in black caviar
Prada saffiano lux tote in caramel
Prada nylon gaufre tote in camel
Prada bowler in black
Balenciaga Midday in praline
Marc Jacobs Stam in safran
MBMJ bowler in brick
YSL BDJ clutch in black
LV neo cabby MM in grey
Miu Miu clutch/shoulder bag in red
Miu Miu clutch in metallic gold


----------



## Bag_wifey

corie_miguel said:
			
		

> What an awesome collection!!! 4 micro, OMG &#57431;



Thanks! I've been so lucky to acquire the micros. The latest one I bought is a pre-loved tricolor beige in mint condition


----------



## dianahuang

1. Gucci speedy crystal boston
2. Bottega Veneta veneta ebene
3. Balenciaga brief
4. LV pochette mono
5. Chanel vintage single flap
6. Marc jacob neon canvas tote
7. Hermes herbag
8. YSL muse
9. Chloe Marcie
10. Longchamp medium
11. Prada nylon
12. Hermes Garden Party all leather
13. Alexander Wang rocco
14. Alexander Wang patent leather
15. Chanel quilted shoulder bag


----------



## sweetsh

i hv quite a lot of handbags but i dont know why im so lazy carry bag so i just put it in bag closet, maybe i lazy take out the bags from the dustbag in bag closet n after that must put bag again in dustbag n bag closet that why when i go out i just take car key, small wallet , cigarette box n handphone ( all make my hand full ), that why my mom n my fams n my friends said i very weird  hv quite a lot of bags only for display in bag closet .


----------



## amy399

only 5 good ones


----------



## ciatta

11. Oh, my....
Kooba Renee (2) Just in case I need a backup someday...
Kooba Sienna 
Kooba Nisha
Kooba Mackenzie
Kooba Lucy
Hayden-Harnett Salina
Gryson Ellie Cross-body
49 Square Miles Levine Cross-body
Treesje Knox
Olivia Harris Garment Washed Cross-body


----------



## Millied

10 and a bit? I have a few throw around bags from the Marc Jacobs store (The Jacobs for Marc by Marc Jacobs &. ones.) that I'm not sure count as "full" bags. Also, I didn't realise I had so much MBMJ stuff until now, for some reason. My wallet and several pairs of my shoes are also MBMJ brand.

MBMJ Classic Q Natasha
MBMJ Classic Q Shopgirl Tote
MBMJ House of Marc Snappy Satchel
MBMJ Pretty Nylon Medium Tate Tote
RM Quilted Affair Bag
RM Perf Weave MAC
Alexander Wang Adriel Clutch
Cambridge Satchel Company 15" Batchel
See by Chloe Rodas Bow Bag
Jimmy Choo for H&M Hobo


----------



## Doodica

Holy crap - it's 52!  A mix of mostly Dooney and Coach, with some Michael Kors and Modalu of London tossed in .


----------



## PriscillaK

5  

LV speedy 35
Chloe Marcie medium
MBMJ Hillier hobo
MBMJ Turnlock percy
MK Gia 

Looking for a new one now.. Can't decide!


----------



## r15324

I did stocktake last night; this will be a good thread to manage my collection in/outflows...

LV - 3
YSL - 3
PRADA - 4
Hermès - 1
Goyard - 1
D&G - 1
Balenciaga - 1
Givenchy - 2
Céline - 1

= 17...


----------



## ChanelnChanel

Let see what I have:

Chanel classic m/l blk patent in shw
Chanel GST blk cavier in shw
Chanel Chocolate bar flap bag blk lambskin in ghw
Chanel Cambon bag white/black lambskin
Chanel Cambon wallet in black
Louis Vuitton Epi Saint Jacques Shopping Tote in Black
Louis Vuitton Epi Soufflot in Black
Louis Vuitton Epi Tillsit in Black
Louis Vuitton Epi Pochette in Black
Louis Vuitton Epi Continental Wallet in Black
Louis Vuitton Epi Yen Holder in Black
Louis Vuitton Monogram Petit Noe
Louis Vuitton Monogram Tivolli


----------



## brandonjeon

holy moly, everyone has quite a load..

_PS1 Midnight Large
_LV Keepall 45 Graphite

yay! lol.


----------



## nielnielniel

r15324 said:


> I did stocktake last night; this will be a good thread to manage my collection in/outflows...
> 
> LV - 3
> YSL - 3
> PRADA - 4
> Hermès - 1
> Goyard - 1
> D&G - 1
> Balenciaga - 1
> Givenchy - 2
> Céline - 1
> 
> = 17...



I love your immaculate taste, u gotta show us pics, one of these days


----------



## dmarcus77

kel28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Don't know about you, but I get on a real guilt trip when I own too many bags.  I live by the motto of one in, one out.  I currently have four bags that I am using all the time, not including a LV and chloe that I don't use, but can't bear to part with and two evening bags.


----------



## dmarcus77

According to my husband, I have too many.  In my opinion, there is no such thing as "too many".


----------



## golden.confetti

I have

2 LV
2 Coach
1 Bally
1 Dior
1 Prada
1 Donald Pliner
1 Tumi

9 total not including wallets. Not bad, albeit my Prada and Bally are old and starting to show their age. I want to get the Bally fix because I'm attach to that bag; however, not sure what to do with the Prada. Maybe I should get a new one to replace my ten year old work horse.


----------



## Anayis

Lol, every time when we pass a store where bags are sold my husband asks me if I want a bag Just joking because I have sooo many but I want more... I'm a bag addict!


----------



## Crystalng

Only have two yet..just started obsessed to designer bag this year


----------



## nordysgal

Kate Spade - 3
Longchamp - 5
Herve Chapelier - 1
Dooney & Bourke - 8
Coach - 1

18 altogether.  I'd love to sell a few of the Dooneys and I have 1-2 more Longchamps I want to buy, then I'll happily go on a ban for another year.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Ok...another update...

Red silk Valentino evening bag
Black sequin Valentino Red evening bag
Lime green leather Valentino handbag (small)
Black woven sage leather satchel (Coach)
Purple patent leather pouchette by Dior


----------



## sarah.mo

hmmm 10 i guess


----------



## r15324

nielnielniel said:


> I love your immaculate taste, u gotta show us pics, one of these days



Thanks I was thinking of doing a bag showcase sometime soon...


----------



## Beatitude

I used to believe in quantity over quality; however, this has changed!

I own 3 handbags 2 wallets:

1 Coach
1 Gucci (+wallet)
1 Louis Vuitton (+wallet)

I am a recent LV convert, so I'm sure the quantity will increase dramatically over the next few years! At least my bag collection will be of great Quality 



















p.s. I love pictures and my collection is sooo micro.. I thought I pic-share!


----------



## loves

13 leather bags. bags made of other materials don't count


----------



## ciatta

ciatta said:


> 11. Oh, my....
> Kooba Renee (2) Just in case I need a backup someday...
> Kooba Sienna
> Kooba Nisha
> Kooba Mackenzie
> Kooba Lucy
> Hayden-Harnett Salina
> Gryson Ellie Cross-body
> 49 Square Miles Levine Cross-body
> Treesje Knox
> Olivia Harris Garment Washed Cross-body


 
Oh, had to add another: Linea Pelle Dylan. So make that 12.


----------



## jeya13

I have 14 everyday purses which doesn't include large totes and small crossbody/clutches since they don't get carried as often.


----------



## poupee

24 bags.

2 Fendi, 2 YSL, 1 Gucci, 1 Ted Lapidus, 1 Versace, 1 Balenciaga, 1 Bally, 1 Coach, 1 Giuseppe Zanotti, 1 Chanel, 1 Nina Ricci, 1 Cole Haan, 1 DVF, 1 Longchamp, 1 Ralph Lauren, 1 Lacoste and random designers from ASOS, Zara, UO etc


----------



## samalexis217

5 LV , 2 Prada, 2 Gucci, 2 Burberry, 1 Givenchy , 1 Marc Jacobs, 1 Valentino, 3 Botkier, 2 Lonchamp, 1 MK = 20..I gave away 2 Gucci, 1 MK and 1 Longchamp to my loved ones


----------



## vanbruntsa

5 and 1 slg

2 LV
1 TB
1 MK
1 Coach 

and

1 LV slg


----------



## Cshotcoco

I Dior, 1 Prada, 2 Fendi, 7 Gucci, 8 LV, 3 Emillo Pucci, 6 Coach, 3 Marc by Marc Jacobs, 
1 Adrienne Vittadini, 1 MCM, 1 Gryson, 1 Be& D, 1 Valentino, 1 Burberry
1 Roberto Cavalli, 1 Sonya Rynkiel, 1 Micheal Kors, 1 Balenciaga, 1 Chanel, 
2 Alexander Wang, 5 Juicy Couture, 2 betsey Johnson, 1 Dolce Gabanna, 1 via spiga, 1 kenneth cole.


----------



## Llisa

I have 5 already, and another 2 is on the way. Lol, i can't wait it!


----------



## ValentineNicole

5 Burberry, 10 Gucci, 1 Escada, 2 Dior, 1 Marc Jacobs, 2 Fendi, 1 Valentino, 6 prada, 2 Louis Vuitton, 2 jimmy choo, 5 ferragamo, 1 Launer of London, 1 Oscar de la Renta, 1 Hermes, 1 Lanvin...

And countless Marc by Marc Jacobs, coach, Kate spade, juicy, moschino, michael kors, furla, see by chloe, vintage, skins...

Total is in the hundreds! Eep!


----------



## corie_miguel

ValentineNicole said:
			
		

> 5 Burberry, 10 Gucci, 1 Escada, 2 Dior, 1 Marc Jacobs, 2 Fendi, 1 Valentino, 6 prada, 2 Louis Vuitton, 2 jimmy choo, 5 ferragamo, 1 Launer of London, 1 Oscar de la Renta, 1 Hermes, 1 Lanvin...
> 
> And countless Marc by Marc Jacobs, coach, Kate spade, juicy, moschino, michael kors, furla, see by chloe, vintage, skins...
> 
> Total is in the hundreds! Eep!



Wow!!!


----------



## Lawseenai

3 LV purses with matching wallets, 2 Gucci, 1 BV and 1 Chanel.


----------



## darcy-0702

3 Linea Pelle, 1 Micheal Kors, 1 B Makowsky = 5


----------



## Audhee2626

6 coach 
2 kate spade
3 longchamp
5 louis vuitton
1 gucci (on the way)


----------



## Dopey1030

12 balenciaga
2 bottega veneta + 2 on the way
1 lv
1 longchamp cuir
1 prada
1 RL
1 DVF

21 total (but trying to sell 9)


----------



## jan11

rotating my purses: 4 chanel ( m/l classic lambskin flap ghw, caviar medallion, 227 reissue, caviar maxi flap ghw); 1 Hermes garden party; 3 LV (NF GM in DE, Mono speedy 30, twin pochette GM), 5 Coach purses. I want a Balenciaga PT for Christmas


----------



## loveceline30

I have 15 but I'm only using 4.


----------



## superchicken

I have about 15.... Use prob 2-3.


----------



## victoria427

15 louis Vuitton 
2 Burberry
2 ysl 
1 fendi 1 Pravda 3 Gucci 
2 Kate spade 5 bcbg 
 Tons Michael kors 
Tons of coach 
3 Dior 
2 pour la Victorie 
2 rachael Zoe 
  Only use maybe4 bags


----------



## innamaz1

kel28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Don't know about you, but I get on a real guilt trip when I own too many bags.  I live by the motto of one in, one out.  I currently have four bags that I am using all the time, not including a LV and chloe that I don't use, but can't bear to part with and two evening bags.
> 
> I am currently tempted to buy two more which will retail at about £700 for both, but with clothing aswell this seems like a lot of ££ for one season!  I have been obsessing about them and I hate it!!!   HOW MANY BAGS IS TOO MANY, REALISTICALLY!!


You can never have too many!


----------



## Ayo13

The answer is probably never enough.... I probably have 25 ...but only 5 designers bags.

1 Chanel, wallet bag.
3 Celine, two classic box and a large black phantom with crocodile pattern, it's been my best purchase so far as I am travelling a lot.
1 Givenchy Antigona, the last one of the collection.
.... And I am seriously thinking about the Chloe Madeleine....never enough....


----------



## Sharmeen

I only have a louis vuitton alma and speedy b 40. Hopefully this week il be popping to leeds to get a new speedy b for my birthday. Not sure if its going to be a 30 or 35 yet. Dont have a louis vuitton store here so have to go to leeds. Woo so excited!


----------



## LoVeinLA

ValentineNicole said:
			
		

> 5 Burberry, 10 Gucci, 1 Escada, 2 Dior, 1 Marc Jacobs, 2 Fendi, 1 Valentino, 6 prada, 2 Louis Vuitton, 2 jimmy choo, 5 ferragamo, 1 Launer of London, 1 Oscar de la Renta, 1 Hermes, 1 Lanvin...
> 
> And countless Marc by Marc Jacobs, coach, Kate spade, juicy, moschino, michael kors, furla, see by chloe, vintage, skins...
> 
> Total is in the hundreds! Eep!



Wow, you really are a equal opportunity purse lover!


----------



## Sharmeen

LoVeinLA said:


> Wow, you really are a equal opportunity purse lover!


Woaw great louis vuitton pic. How many do you own?


----------



## LoVeinLA

Sharmeen said:
			
		

> Woaw great louis vuitton pic. How many do you own?



Are you referring to my group collection photo on my signature?  My iPad app doesn't show anything... 

If so, I have 7 bags (just added one yesterday..pochette) and 3 SLG and 1 scarf. I only have LVs as they fit my lifestyle right now.  Thx for asking.


----------



## Sharmeen

LoVeinLA said:


> Are you referring to my group collection photo on my signature?  My iPad app doesn't show anything...
> 
> If so, I have 7 bags (just added one yesterday..pochette) and 3 SLG and 1 scarf. I only have LVs as they fit my lifestyle right now.  Thx for asking.


Yes that little pic with your amazing bags! When did you start collecting and how long has it took you have this many. Iv been buying for about nearly two years and only have two so far. Will be getting my 3rd one hoppfully this week for my birthday. Amazing bags once again!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Sharmeen said:
			
		

> Yes that little pic with your amazing bags! When did you start collecting and how long has it took you have this many. Iv been buying for about nearly two years and only have two so far. Will be getting my 3rd one hoppfully this week for my birthday. Amazing bags once again!



Oh thank you!! I  started collecting about 6 years ago.  I bought 4 of my most priciest bags starting this Feb. and now planning to buy more next month.   However, I can't ban myself yet until I get an empreinte Lumineuse or artsy. 

I see that you are new.  Welcome! If you havent done so, hang out in the LV thread... There are purchases and reveals that are so amazing. 

What are you buying for your birthday?  Happy birthday!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Well, depends on what exactly I'm counting.  Over 60 vessels of some sort...

3 Balenciaga
1 Ferragamo
1 ostrich clutch
1 Linea Pelle
3 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Foley & Corinna
2 Cole Haan
7 Coach
7 Roots

1 Kate Spade duffel
1 Coach beach bag
1 Coach wallet
1 Cole Haan wristlet

And about 8 various other clutches, about 12 other misc. handbags, about 10 other misc. bags like totes, beach bags, backpacks and duffels.

And a lot of luggage.


----------



## Sharmeen

LoVeinLA said:


> Oh thank you!! I  started collecting about 6 years ago.  I bought 4 of my most priciest bags starting this Feb. and now planning to buy more next month.   However, I can't ban myself yet until I get an empreinte Lumineuse or artsy.
> 
> I see that you are new.  Welcome! If you havent done so, hang out in the LV thread... There are purchases and reveals that are so amazing.
> 
> What are you buying for your birthday?  Happy birthday!


What bags do you have? Oh defo get the artsy soon! That is a beautiful bag indeed. Yes i am new and thank you. I dont know my way round yet lol. And thank you. Well im from newcastle so sadly we dont have a lv store here so going to go to leeds this week to the store there. I am debating with myself weather i should get the speedy b 30 or 35. Just comfused lol.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Sharmeen said:


> What bags do you have? Oh defo get the artsy soon! That is a beautiful bag indeed. Yes i am new and thank you. I dont know my way round yet lol. And thank you. Well im from newcastle so sadly we dont have a lv store here so going to go to leeds this week to the store there. I am debating with myself weather i should get the speedy b 30 or 35. Just comfused lol.



Well, the speedy 30 of course.  Its the perfect size.


----------



## Sharmeen

LoVeinLA said:


> Well, the speedy 30 of course.  Its the perfect size.


You really think. I shall try them both and see which looks best. I was leaning towards the 30 more too. Thank you for you opinion  
Btw love your dp of the bright shoes!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Sharmeen said:


> You really think. I shall try them both and see which looks best. I was leaning towards the 30 more too. Thank you for you opinion
> Btw love your dp of the bright shoes!



Heehee.  Ok, you really need to be in the LV thread.  

Original speedy 35 looks great but still big. Now if you are talking bandolieure,  some people say 35 feels like a mini keepall.  Others love the size. It all comes down to preference.  The speedy b especially if you are wearing it cross body, the 35 will be too big.  The 30 already gets a bit too bulky as a cross body. 

I can't wait to see your new avatar.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Go to browse forums, then premier designers section and click on Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Sharmeen

LoVeinLA said:


> Heehee.  Ok, you really need to be in the LV thread.
> 
> Original speedy 35 looks great but still big. Now if you are talking bandolieure,  some people say 35 feels like a mini keepall.  Others love the size. It all comes down to preference.  The speedy b especially if you are wearing it cross body, the 35 will be too big.  The 30 already gets a bit too bulky as a cross body.
> 
> I can't wait to see your new avatar.


I wish i knew how to get there lol. I will be wearing cross body, oh you've really have gotten me wanting the 30 more and more now !
When i get my new bag i will take a pic for my dp. Just have to wait 10daya for my account to update to a full account. Thank you


----------



## LoVeinLA

Sharmeen said:
			
		

> I wish i knew how to get there lol. I will be wearing cross body, oh you've really have gotten me wanting the 30 more and more now !
> When i get my new bag i will take a pic for my dp. Just have to wait 10daya for my account to update to a full account. Thank you



Ok, so you already have a 40? Then definitely get something smaller.  Are you getting mono or DE?


----------



## Sharmeen

LoVeinLA said:


> Ok, so you already have a 40? Then definitely get something smaller.  Are you getting mono or DE?


Yup have the 40 but wayy to big and use it rarly. Im a monogram fan! But also a damier azure fan too but a shame they dont have this style in that print. So will be getting it in the mono print. What is your fave print?


----------



## LoVeinLA

Sharmeen said:


> Yup have the 40 but wayy to big and use it rarly. Im a monogram fan! But also a damier azure fan too but a shame they dont have this style in that print. So will be getting it in the mono print. What is your fave print?



You mean Damier Ebene (brown) vs Damier azur (white).  
I just say this because speedy b does not come in white.  

I'm a monogram girl at heart and so far own monogram, Damier Ebene, Epi in blue and white.


----------



## Sharmeen

LoVeinLA said:


> Ok, so you already have a 40? Then definitely get something smaller.  Are you getting mono or DE?


Oh and thank for pointing out how to get to the louis vuitton thread.


----------



## Sharmeen

LoVeinLA said:


> You mean Damier Ebene (brown) vs Damier azur (white).
> I just say this because speedy b does not come in white.
> 
> I'm a monogram girl at heart and so far own monogram, Damier Ebene, Epi in blue and white.


Yup thats what i meant. Thats for the correction lol. I wish they made the speedy b in damier azur(white). I like the damier ebene but havent found a bag in that print that screams come and get me lol.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Currently
2 LV
1 Chanel
2 Bottega Veneta
3 Balenciaga
2 Chloe

Grand Total: 10

I have sold many as well...helped to fund some of my newer bags.

I use them all interchangeably, except LV (handheld, prefer shoulder bags for everyday use) and Chanel on outings. Of course I do use some more then others


----------



## VivaLaDolceVida

This is my passion and my love, the collecting of fabulously high end designer handbags and goods! I'm counting clutches and duffle bags into the mix as well lol! 


~Viva


----------



## melvel

I'll count off the top of my head:

Longchamp - 5
LV - 3
Hayden Harnett - 3
Tano - 3
Kate Spade - 2
Coach - 2
Dooney and Bourke - 1
Gucci - 1
Linea Pelle - 1
Rebecca Minkoff - 1
Tory Burch - 1
Furla - 1

That's 24 bags excluding evening clutch bags and travel bags like Vera Bradley.

Oops I forgot I have 2 Cambridge satchels. So that makes it 26.


----------



## ValentineNicole

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> Wow, you really are a equal opportunity purse lover!



Haha I am! I believe in equality for all purses


----------



## VintageBagLady

Hmmm... Never counted before but here goes (from memory):

4: LV
1: Dior
3: Prada
3: Gucci
1: Hermes 
4: Marc Jacobs 
3: Chanel
1: Goyard

I'm not including wallets for these bags. I'm also not including M by MJ, Kate Spade or others. 
I have given several of my bags to my mom and cousins (makes me über happy to do that!) once I'm not using them with much frequency. 

My goal is to have a collection that I can hand down to my daughter as true classics! So to answer the thread question, never too many bags


----------



## mandasari

hmm...let me count
LV 2
Balenciaga 1
Coach 2
Kate spade 1
Longchamp 3
Juicy couture 1
Fossil 1
Total: 11

Need to buy one more to get a dozen


----------



## winter88

Balenciaga-2
Louis Vuitton-3
Prada-1
Dior-1
Longchamp-3
Lacoste-3
Furla-1
Gucci-1
Burberry-1
Coach-1
Goyard-2
Kate Spade-2
Bottega Veneta-1


----------



## redskynight

I hardly have any bags. The only ones I ever use are a black one I got at h&m and my purple Le Pliage. I have two more bags, but they're both brown and don't go with any of my clothes.


----------



## chikapinku

At the moment, not including ones I'm selling...

LV: 8
YSL: 1
AW: 2
Bal: 2
MJ: 2
Chloe: 3
Celine: 1
MbMJ: 6 
Marco Tagliaferri: 1
AMcQ: 1
Cambridge: 1
RM: 1

This thread is almost incriminating... :ninja:


----------



## City Chic

I've given away/sold a few bags that I no longer use or didn't use often, but I'm very happy with what I currently have. I only started (truly) building my collection this year, but once I find the perfect crossbody bag it'll be a ban until next year!

-Longchamp Le Pliage x2
-Coach Sabrina
-Foley & Corinna Lady City Tote
-Kate Spade Gold Coast Meadow


----------



## nygrl

I think I have around ten, maybe a little more.
Longchamp Le Pliage
Rebecca Minkoff MAM, MAC, Nikki, and Rockette 
MBMJ Hillier
And about two other bags from Banana Republic that I hardly use, and a few no-name ones.


----------



## Gatsby

10 Chloe
5 Miu Miu
4 Marc Jacobs
1 Givenchy
1 Burberry
1 Prada wallet

Not counting the Coachs, etc. way high in my closet.


----------



## Cullinan

I've had a clear out - I had about 30 or 40, but all very used or I was bored of them, so I've got it down to:

1.Jitrois noisette crocodile bag on gold chain (to wear across the body but can be carried as well)
2. Christian Dior crushed raspberry pink mini crocodile bag - again with a handle but also a detachable strap that I don't use to carry it across the body
3.Osprey navy mock croc small bag with long strap to wear across the body
4.Osprey large black mock croc bag to carry about shopping etc as well

I'd love another bag (I know which one), but I spend all of my spare money on clothes and shoes!!


----------



## No Cute

chikapinku said:


> This thread is almost incriminating... :ninja:



Oh, ya!  Got me honest! 

Currently, the downsizing is going really well.  I tend to group by use and not designer.  What I love remains.  I love Vintage. Color.  Structure. And socially responsible designers.

Larger bags that are good totes for work
Ignes - 3
Lodis - 1
Harveys seatbelt - 1

Satchels for shopping or church or the like
vintage Tiffany and Fred - 1
vintage Ferragamo - 1
Dean - 1
Guess (from my boys) - 1
Fossil - 1
Locally made cigar box - 1

Crossbody for field trips and walks in metro parks sorts of things
Tano - 1
Coach - 1

Clutches for events, dates, and other things I don't do  (mostly, I admire how lovely these are, and sometimes I wear them out shopping or to lunch with a friend)
Ignes - 4
Goldenbleu - 1
Linea Pelle - 1
vintage Japanese metal - 1
vintage envelope clutches Mom and grandmother - 3

*Various SLGs that have also been dealt with.*

Down from 40-something to 24, which includes two or three that will likely be sold or given to others (my niece loves my LP clutch and won't say she wants it, but she wants it for her drawing pencils ). The one Coach crossbody was to be such a rehab project and gift, but it is far more beaten up than the listing offered, and I didn't want to deal with returning it.  

Really want to be under 20.  Would love to be under 10, but the work totes and love for clutches...well, there ya go.


----------



## DeeDee627

5 LV's
6 Chanels
1 YSL
1 Balenciaga
3 Fendi


----------



## Jesssh

1 extra large travel bag (on its way, if I keep it)
1 large day bag
7 medium bags (3 leather, 4 fabric/leather, so lots of diversity there)

The others are small bags, and should count as articles of clothing since they were purchased to accent outfits and didn't cost much more than an article of clothing.  There are 12 of those, two I may never use again, so 10. Some casual, some more sophisticated. There will be more of these in the future. I have no bright colors yet. 

I am all about the small bags.


----------



## Bunny Muffins

I go back as nd forth. Sometimes I think I have more than I should and other days I say I can always use another one. I thunk it is time I schedule the use of my bags to make sure that they are all being used.


----------



## letstalkbags

As soon as I get paid this week, I am buying another one.


----------



## Bunny Muffins

letstalkbags said:
			
		

> As soon as I get paid this week, I am buying another one.



I just bought what my boyfriend and I call an Laptop (low stress purse) last night.


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> I've had a clear out - I had about 30 or 40, but all very used or I was bored of them, so I've got it down to:
> 
> 1.Jitrois noisette crocodile bag on gold chain (to wear across the body but can be carried as well)
> 2. Christian Dior crushed raspberry pink mini crocodile bag - again with a handle but also a detachable strap that I don't use to carry it across the body
> 3.Osprey navy mock croc small bag with long strap to wear across the body
> 4.Osprey large black mock croc bag to carry about shopping etc as well
> 
> I'd love another bag (I know which one), but I spend all of my spare money on clothes and shoes!!



My clothes shopping list is getting longer and longer, and these bags are doing well, so unless I get lucky the list stops here!!!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

2 LV
2 Gucci
1 Prada
1 Burberry
3 Michael Kors
1 Tory Burch


----------



## PrincessD

2 Gucci
1 Marc Jacobs 
3 Marc by Marc Jacobs
1 Burberry 
1 vivienne Westwood
1 michael kors
2 coach
1 juicy


----------



## larasc17

Lets update my list

3 louis vuitton
6 burberry
5 longchamp
2 furla
1 armani
1 miu miu
2 banana republic

And im getting ready to get a prada


----------



## tobefetching

Too... many... :shame:
I need to do a collection thread.


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> I've had a clear out - I had about 30 or 40, but all very used or I was bored of them, so I've got it down to:
> 
> 1.Jitrois noisette crocodile bag on gold chain (to wear across the body but can be carried as well)
> 2. Christian Dior crushed raspberry pink mini crocodile bag - again with a handle but also a detachable strap that I don't use to carry it across the body
> 3.Osprey navy mock croc small bag with long strap to wear across the body
> 4.Osprey large black mock croc bag to carry about shopping etc as well
> 
> I'd love another bag (I know which one), but I spend all of my spare money on clothes and shoes!!




Today I bought bag no.5

Osprey black mock Ostrich mid sized bag - to match the black ostrich jacket I'm saving for...


----------



## irene83

4. Chanel
3. LV
1. marni
1. Dior
1. Chloe
1. darby scott
1. YSL


----------



## berlander

I have 15 and I keep telling myself that it is enough but it's not working.


----------



## Wishsong

I actually don't feel guilty that I have way too many handbags as I love them all- premier and contemporary. I only start feeling guilty when somebody makes a comment or gives me a look like our close friends and family members like is that a new handbag? My husband understands my obsession. Unfortunately, I think I only have 1 close friend and a sister who is as obsessed as me and the rest just don't understand.


----------



## jenny812

1 chanel
1 dior
1 prada
2 burberry
7 lv


----------



## K.Doll

2 LV
2 MBMJ
2 Gucci
1 Longchamp

Hoping to add a balenciaga city one day


----------



## Love4MK

About 30+, but I only use a handful of them!  (That's how I justify the number, lol.)


----------



## deltalady

6 Coach
2 Kate Spade
1 Gucci
1 LV
1 Fendi
1 MbMJ
1 MJ
1 YSL
1 Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Mayfly285

jenny812 said:


> 1 chanel
> 1 dior
> 1 prada
> 2 burberry
> 7 lv


 
Quality AND quantity!  Wonderful designers - have you posted any photos of these anywhere?  Which is your favourite (if you had to choose!)?


----------



## lovingmybags

1 Balenciaga (non-moto)
1 Celine (pre-Phoebe)
1 Chloe
1 Dior
2 Fendi
2 Ferragamo
2 Lanvin
1 Marni
1 Miu Miu
1 Prada

So 13 now...doesn't help that I authenticate all of them myself, and so get them at great prices!  Am looking at a few more classic pieces, but will definitely stop by the time it hits 18.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

3 LV (mono speedy, damier papillion, multicolore pochette)
1 Kate Spade (pool party clutch)
1 Milly NY (black patent crossbody bag)
1 MBMJ (canvas bag for summer)
1 Proenza PS1 Chain Wallet -- in the mail right now!
1  no name brand brown leather envelope clutch, thrifted

I think I'll probably stay under 10 bags for quite a while. I have a small wishlist (Chanel chain around messenger, McQueen Demanta clutch, something in lipstick red) but I will likely purge one or two bags in the future. Every bag has a purpose & I wouldn't want two bags that compete with each other. The only area I can see myself going overboard with is unique statement clutches, they look like art to me


----------



## jenny812

Mayfly285 said:


> Quality AND quantity!  Wonderful designers - have you posted any photos of these anywhere?  Which is your favourite (if you had to choose!)?



I did posted Lady dior in one post.
Well, if i have to choose, i will choose Chanel flap bag. Classic and never go wrong


----------



## rowena007

1 YSL
1 Gucci
1 Marc Jacob
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
1 Chloe
1 Celine
8 Rebecca Minkoffs
1 Alexander Wang
2 Madewell
1 Kate Spade 
1 Tory Burch
2 Michael Kors
2 Botkier
1 Tano
2 Burberry
1 BCBG

The number of RM bags used to be much higher until I realize I need to diversify my brands and decided to sell a lot of it and exchange for something different. But RM bags always tickle my fancy even though I have other higher end brands. 

Hoping to add a Chanel one day. But I also don't like it when I see too many people carrying the same bag that's in for the season.


----------



## joviscot

1 GST Chanel
1 Lady Dior
1 Mulberry Mabel
1 DKNY
1 Karen Millan Clutch 
1 Gucci Messenger Cross Body Bag

Am a good girl but hubby thinks I am bad and have enough bags!!! A lady never has enough bags!!!


----------



## No Cute

No Cute said:


> Oh, ya!  Got me honest!
> 
> Currently, the downsizing is going really well.  I tend to group by use and not designer.  What I love remains.  I love Vintage. Color.  Structure. And socially responsible designers.
> 
> Larger bags that are good totes for work
> *Ignes - 3*
> 
> Satchels for shopping or church or the like
> *vintage Tiffany and Fred - 1
> vintage Ferragamo - 1
> Dean - 1*
> Guess (from my boys) - 1
> Fossil - 1
> Locally made cigar box - 1
> 
> Crossbody for field trips and walks in metro parks sorts of things
> Tano - 1
> 
> Clutches for events, dates, and other things I don't do  (mostly, I admire how lovely these are, and sometimes I wear them out shopping or to lunch with a friend)
> Ignes - 4
> Goldenbleu - 1
> vintage Japanese metal - 1
> 
> *Various SLGs that have also been dealt with.*
> 
> Down from 40-something to 24, which includes two or three that will likely be sold or given to others (my niece loves my LP clutch and won't say she wants it, but she wants it for her drawing pencils ). The one Coach crossbody was to be such a rehab project and gift, but it is far more beaten up than the listing offered, and I didn't want to deal with returning it.
> 
> Really want to be under 20.  Would love to be under 10, but the work totes and love for clutches...well, there ya go.



The bolded are what I use regularly.

Okay, down to 16 (sheesh, that sounds awful).  I gifted several bags and decided to pull Mom's and Grandmother's clutches off my bag list as they are more like the teacups I got, items I have because of who the women were, not what the items are.


----------



## thebagqueen

I have:

1 MJ Black Stam
1 Chanel 2.55 caviar black SHW
2 LV Speedy 30, Mono and Damier Ebene
1 LV Ebene Trevi
1 YSL white XL muse
1 Michael Kors
1 Kate Spade


I hope to add and Balenciaga City and Lady Dior to my collection soon!


----------



## Mic

I have 1 Chanel, 1 Ferragamo exotic , 1 Goyard, 3 LV, 2 Prada, 1 Carlos Falchi exotic, 1 SYL, 2 Balenciaga and many Tumi!


----------



## DearHaayet

I own quite many,not sure I can/should five a number,as
not all of them are  from premier designers (but still awesome leather and craftmanship).


----------



## yolanbibi

just two... Gucci and burberry right now.


----------



## poisonmel

Well, I only have one Coach...but I have a closet full of bags!  My husband hates it!  I think he should be grateful that it's only bags and not shoes and bags!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Currently
> 2 LV
> 1 Chanel
> 2 Bottega Veneta
> 3 Balenciaga
> 2 Chloe
> 
> Grand Total: 10
> 
> I have sold many as well...helped to fund some of my newer bags.
> 
> I use them all interchangeably, except LV (handheld, prefer shoulder bags for everyday use) and Chanel on outings. Of course I do use some more then others


 Ok update:
2 LV
1 Chanel
2 BV
4 Balenciaga
2 Chloe
1 Proenza Schouler


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

MrSchmidtsWife said:
			
		

> 2 LV
> 2 Gucci
> 1 Prada
> 1 Burberry
> 3 Michael Kors
> 1 Tory Burch



Need to make an update. 

1 BV
1 Balenciaga
1 Chanel


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Maybe you are just the person to hello with my post entitled "z Spoke Zac Posen or Rebecca Minkoff Black Croc Covet" I need to decide soon.  Sorry I don't have pics but both are on EBay.  Can you help?


----------



## r15324

LV - 4
YSL - 3
PRADA - 4
Hermès - 1
Goyard - 1
D&G - 1
Balenciaga - 1
Givenchy - 2
Céline - 1

= 18

Miscounted last time  two more then adopting the one in one out rule...


----------



## Lilac_Valley

3 Marc Jacobs
3 Mulberrys
3 Michael kors

All of them bought since october -11, when I caught the handbag bug. Thinking of straying a bit from my "safe" brands in the future though.


----------



## Cullinan

1.Osprey black mock croc leather large bag
2.Osprey black mock ostrich leather large bag
3.Jitrois noisette crocodile small bag
4.Christian Dior crushed raspberry crocodile mini bag

That's my total collection lol


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

I have one designer handbag, but it total I have about 25 good quality, well made leather handbags that I can see lasting me a lifetime. I'll never forget the time my dad came to visit me at my house, he was helping me tidy my room and he opened my wardrobe and slew of handbags just fell out. It was quite embarrassing actually!


----------



## larasc17

Upper shelf I have 2 furla, 5 longchamp, gap, 2 banana republic, Armani, miu miu and LV pochette accessories. And on the other shelf I have 3 Louis Vuitton (neverful, beaubourg, something crossbody) and 6 Burberry (two nylon tote bags, two crossbody, a clutch and a very good quality & expensive leather bag)


----------



## fashionceline

If I can afford one, I buy it if I like it as if I don't buy a color of a particular season, I can still wear my Gucci that I bought in 2006! As I take good care of them and when I have many, then I change and they do not wear out and maybe when I buy them I fall in love with them so they are very important to me!
Gucci -7
Prada - 4
Miu Miu -5
Celine - 2
Bottega V - 1
Chanel - 1
Coach - 1
Anya H - 1
Fendi - 2
Roger V - 1
YSL - 2
Tory B - 1
Is it too many? And I use them all and am not counting Longchamp and etc...and I will be buying YSL cabas if I see my color!


----------



## fashionceline

Forgot Versace and Valentino ))


----------



## Mariapia

I have a whole collection of croc vintage bags+ several non-premium bags which I like a lot:
 1 Coccinelle
 1Vanessa Bruno
 1Jean-Louis Fernandez
1 Galliano
1 GGL
3 Longchamp
1 Upla
 1 catherine Parra
 1 Gérard Darel
 1 Diesel....

Then:
3 Hermès
1 LV
1 Balenciaga
1 Dior
1 Gucci
1 Prada
2 Fendi
1 Chloé 
1 Bottega Veneta


----------



## beth.stephenson

At the moment....none. But I have a feeling as soon I have one I will want another...and another...and another...and another.


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> 1.Osprey black mock croc leather large bag
> 2.Osprey black mock ostrich leather large bag
> 3.Jitrois noisette crocodile small bag
> 4.Christian Dior crushed raspberry crocodile mini bag
> 
> That's my total collection lol




My collection seems quite tiny compared to everybody else's.

Hopefully next year I'll be able to add a fifth bag to it.


----------



## kenny1999

1 only old Gucci


----------



## RKSP

1 Chanel
2 Fendi
1 Prada
1 Marc Jacobs
1 Valentino 
1 Chloe
1 Michael Kors
1 Kate Spade


----------



## larasing

1 Hermes
2 BV
3 Chanel
2 LV
5 Gucci
1 Versace
1 Ferragamo

... and a host of other comtemp. designer brands like Kate Spade, Tory Burch, Longchamp etc... and two vintage Whiting and Davis mesh bag... and a converted Cigar Box Bag. In total I have 32 bags.

I am all over the place and went through a "coming-of-age" phrase in buying bags. Despite the fact that I have stuck with the classics (mini Birkin, Maxi flap, speedy etc) I gradually realized I already had more bag than I would ever need in my entire life time >_< and it has become more of an annoyance than joy to switch/rotated bags and spend time maintaining them. Since money was not an issue I never sold them, but sorta wish I bought fewer so I won't have such a giant pile of clutter (I also just relocated long distance). They are pretty and I like them, but it's high maintenance clutter nevertheless.


----------



## luluhalabaloo

2 Prada (Black leather hobo super nice leather great for everyday and a brown Suede little number)
1 Ferragamo (print - lots of compliments on it)
2 Michael Kors (son picked the little red snake look and the other a military satchel in suede worn once because I am scared of suede and ruining it)
1 Legacy Coach (gorgeous eggplant and ostrich deal - many compliments)
1 Rebecca Minkoff (black mock something - it's ok but I think it's over now)
1 Fendi (my first designer bag, tiny little gorgeous baguette)
1 Emilio Pucci (just got it for a cruise! Fun in the sun bright and a happy happy satchel)
1 Roots (this is a great bag from Canada in tan - put it down while shopping a lady came and picked it up and started to examine for the brand - when I said it was mine, she wouldn't let it go until I explained it was mine for 10 years!)
1 DKNY (crossbody walker in black, it's ok not in love)
1 D&B (little handholder for walking in blue and green, it's cute)

And my newest faves:
1 Judith Leiber all crystal evening bag

1 Chloe Large Marcie Animation Turnlock in Peach Pink with tan wrapped handles (huge find at TJM - just came out great price great look very excited about it!!!) 

1 Celine Phantom in Charcoal (his name's Raoul and yes, really the first bag I paid full price for without thinking about it at Barney's - simply put, I fell in love - people in the know thank me for bringing him in for a visit - haha) 

And I may buy today a red suede and leather Longchamp from Saks (sale), although I am also currently obsessing over a Valentino at 40% off. But I need to stop!!!!!


----------



## maylove

Fendi- 1
Gucci- 2
Lv- 1
Prada- 1
Kate spade- 1
Coach- 2
And a lot of no brand!


----------



## Hangbagslover

I don't want to count but since everyone else is......20-25....


----------



## BarbAga

Too many!


----------



## pkkatalina

5


----------



## Jolly Wolf

2 Mulberry Alexa (Regular and Mini)
1 Burberry
3 Chanel (one Mini and two WOC)
2 LV (Mini Pochette and Speedy 30)
8 for now =D


----------



## redskynight

Hardly any compared to some of you! I only have four right now, and one I'm trying to sell, so soon it'll be three.


----------



## BunnyRoca

Marc Jacobs - 3
Rebecca Minkoff - 3
Coach - 5
Gucci - 1 
Dooney & Bourke - 3
Hayden-Harnett - 2
Misc - 5

Total - 21 (trying to sell 5 so i'm really at 16)


----------



## jenka135

Marc by Marc Jacobs - 2
Rebecca Minkoff - 2
Michael Kors - 2 
Kate Spade - 1
Pour La Victoire - 1
D&G - 1
Kooba - 1*

*will be selling soon

(Does it make it any better if I didn't pay retail for any of them? Ebay, sample sales, Nordstrom Rack, and TJMaxx. And a gift from a really great friend.)


----------



## aerofish

Three Kate Spade:

Winter - dazzle dot treesh
Summer - jubilee stripe stevie
All-weather - red Lori berkshire


----------



## aerofish

Oh, and my grubby Timbik2 messenger bag for when I'm biking around the city! LOL


----------



## Emme83

Louis Vuitton - 6
Mulberry - 3
Gucci - 3
Balenciaga - 1
Fendi - 1
Christian Dior - 1
Marc Jacobs - 1
Anya Hindmarch - 1
Prada - 2

And so many more high street bags!


----------



## Cherry44

Fendi, Chanel, Valentino, YSL, Balenciaga, Furla, Burberry, Marc Jacobs.


----------



## starrynite_87

1 Linea Pelle
1 LV
1 Rebecca Minkoff
1 YSL
1 Michael Kors
1 Longchamp
1 PS wallet(I don't know if this counts )


----------



## lovebagsalot

1 prada 
1 LV 
1 d&g
1 Carlos falchi
1 nancy Gonzalez 
1 fendi 
1 givenchy
1 Celine 
1 Valentino 
1 mulberry 
2 PS
3 ysl
3 Gucci 
9 Burberry 
10 Chloe 

And a few mk, cole hann, furla,  Tory, etc

What can I say? I love bags a lot


----------



## purpleboots

1 Gucci
1 Fendi
1 Dior
1 Coach
3 Longchamp
5 LV
1 Kate Spade
1 MK


----------



## elainedelainey

Let's see, YSL, Celine, Prada, Chanel, Calvin Klein, Balenciaga, Ferragamo, Valentino, Kate Spade  hopefully more to add to the collection soon


----------



## Ana16kin

I have 86 handbags..it includes so many brands, but mostly high street bag. For the premier designer i only have gucci, mulberry, burberry..


----------



## loveyourbags

Yes... felt guilty as I realized I spent a bit over $10,000 on handbags alone this season.... have to go on a ban for at least 6months LOL


----------



## Eavish

Chanel 4 ( 2 handbags & 2 clutches) 
LV 1
Kate Spade 1
Michael Kors 1
Long Champ 1 
Oroton 3 (clutches)


----------



## paulina1234

* boots 'n bags small casual crossbody
* Vélez tote bag
* Limon y piel traditional crossbody
* Mochila (woven bag)
* vintage brown buffalo leather tote
* Samsonite work tote

6

* artificial leather Aldo clutch (on its way out)
* yellow Fossil (on its way out, had terrible color transfer)
* artificial leather H&M shopper (on its way out)

3

* boots n bags embossed shopper (on its way in)
* boots n bags evening bag (on its way in)

2

* Coach gathered Sophia bag (on the wishlist)

My comfortable number is under 10. Usually i just buy new bags if an older one with the style / function isn't my taste anymore / too ratty to use


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

I'm a bag-a-holic! I have 35-40 ranging from Guess to LV


----------



## fancypants7

Around 20, mostly Bal and MbMJ.


----------



## No Cute

Gave away another bag, so 19 when adding the family heirlooms. Basically, still too many.  But the work totes are well used, and the clutches are used when necessary.  I guess the satchels are the go to day bags, and they are all used a lot.   

I can see replacing some as they wear, and I would even consider adding the perfect purple satchel (I've been on a five year mission for the perfect purple bag :lolots: ) or a small crossbody (my Tano is large and in poor condition, which is to be expected and understood in my field trip mom bag  ).  But those are really the only things I can think of adding to my wardrobe as I have a ton of lovely bags that I get to carry.

Larger bags that are good* totes for work*
Ignes red Emilia (35 on bonanza, awesome deal), vanilla Virginia, pink and purple patent Ormala - 3

*Satchels* for shopping or church or the like
vintage Tiffany and Fred - 1
vintage Ferragamo - 1
Dean - 1
Guess (from my boys) - 1
Fossil - 1
Locally made cigar box - 1

*Crossbody *for field trips and walks in metro parks sorts of things
Tano - 1

*Clutches* for events, dates, and other things I don't do (mostly, I admire how lovely these are, and sometimes I wear them out shopping or to lunch with a friend)
Ignes blue SAO, zebra calf hair, grey patent, red patent - 4
Goldenbleu (gift from my kids) - purple patent - 1
vintage Japanese metal (gift) - 1
family heirlooms - 3


----------



## SewSweet1

I have 4 with 1 on the way. (sounds like I am talking about children LOL)

I have 2 others tossing around in the closet that I am not counting. They are kind of misfits


----------



## wiwian

hello girls. I guess I do not have too many bags, I have friends who have many more.
10 chanel
10 louis vuitton
5 gucci
4 prada
2 miu miu
2 balenciaga


----------



## dangerouscurves

Right now I only have 4 bags. A beat-up Jimmy Choo Maddy that I use when I go to places that I don't need to worry about ruining my bags, Louis Vuitton Lumineuse PM for everyday use, Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma for formal occasions and Louis Vuitton Empreinte Petillante clutch for clubbing and parties. Next year I plan to buy only one or two bags, either Celine Mini Luggage (I had one and sold it) or a Chloe Paraty. I'm bag content right now so even I don't buy one next year I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Bambola

I can't even count- about 12 really good ones (prada, gucci, Louis Vuitton and D&G) trying to add a birkin!!


----------



## LV227

3 - LV (Speedy 30, Kusama Neverfull MM and Damier Neverfull GM)

1 - Marc Jacobs


----------



## beachgirl38

1.  chloe marcie satchel with strap in tan - med/small
2.  chloe paraty in caramel - medium size
3.  rebecca minkoff MAM in marine
4.  rebecca minkoff MAM in verdes
5.  rebecca minkoff MAM in stone
6.  rebecca minkoff MAM in black woven with short finished tassels
7.  rebecca minkoff nikki hobo in stonewash chocolate
8.  rebecca minkoff nikki hobo in chocolate
9.  j crew biennial hobo in blue
10. coach 1998 bridal bag in brown

love all these bags!  favorites are my chloes, though as you can see i love my RMs!  next bag i want is a BV veneta hobo.  but i am enjoying my collection very much!


----------



## megt10

I own a lot of different handbags. I have 3 closets that I keep them in here is a pic.


----------



## Kitty S.

megt10 said:
			
		

> I own a lot of different handbags. I have 3 closets that I keep them in here is a pic.



Nice collection! I love how organized they are I enjoy looking at your collection, maybe everyone should post pictures of their bags


----------



## jailnurse93

megt10 said:


> I own a lot of different handbags. I have 3 closets that I keep them in here is a pic.



LOL...Oh wow, I would have so much fun at your house, just hanging out at your closet.  I love it!  Thanks for sharing the pic.

Did you ever count how many you have?  How often do you switch out bags?  That would be so fun!


----------



## jailnurse93

Here are mine:

Fossil Maddox Messenger
Linea Pelle Samantha Satchel
Badgley Mischka Belted Satchel
Lucky Whipstitch Hobo
Lucky Stash Bag
Lucky  Leather Patchwork Hobo (a must for a quilter!)
Kooba Jillian
Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel
Liebeskind Romy
Frye Satchel, not sure of name
Vanson Clutch Belt Bag, very handy on nights that I volunteer at the shelter.  

Roots Italian Raw Leather Hippie Bag will soon be added to the collection!   

It would be hard to pick a favorite; I like them all so much.  I sometimes have a hard time deciding what to carry!  If I could put the LP Samantha on my shoulder, it would be the favorite, hands down, it is such a lovely bag....  I love my DB Satchel but then again, I love that Badgley Mischka Satchel!  It has a money clip inside the lining, which is something I've never seen in a pocketbook.  I use it to hold receipts; til I can log them in my checkbook.  And I think everyone should have a Lucky whipstitch in their collection--it is great bag!  I dunno.  I love them all.  I've been carrying my Fossil for the past week because it is red; nice for the Christmas season!  It reminds of the bookbag that I carried to school as a kid, except smaller of course.


----------



## raggs

I only have five at the moment.  Three Fossils (which I think will always be my workaday bags - I love them!) and two Coach.  I'm strangely not that interested in a lot of the higher-end designers, even if I could afford them which I can't. I suspect it's because I don't believe in babying my bags too much, and a delicate bag would drive me nuts!    The only one I may save for (maybe) is an LV Speedy.


----------



## akewa

OK I only have 1 for now.  I have had it for years and just this past week decided it was time to shop again for another handbag.  I am too dam practical for my own good and hubby loves it too much.


----------



## raggs

akewa said:


> OK I only have 1 for now.  I have had it for years and just this past week decided it was time to shop again for another handbag.  I am too dam practical for my own good and hubby loves it too much.



You are soooo in the wrong place if you want to keep being practical!    I've only been here a short time and have purchased 2 bags, 4 wristlets (some gifts), and 2 wallets!


----------



## Arizabif

1 LV briefcase
1 Tods d bag
1 RM Jetsetter (this is my everyday, go to work bag because it holds a lot of stuff)
1 suede Dooney, (gift from a friend)
1 Longchamp 4x4 hobo
1 suede Furla hobo

A boatload of Coach.  Ok, maybe not a boatload, maybe a dozen? Some vintage, a few new (red patent mini Willis, terracotta Lindsey, black gathered Abigail, camel Carly are the newer bags).

In my defense, most of my bags were thrift store finds, and did not cost very much money.  I got my Tods, LV, Furla, and Longchamp for under $10 each, and they are all in amazing condition.  The only one I dont use is the LV briefcase, but I cant bring myself to sell it yet.  I did have a vintage Gucci make up bag that I sold, and I sort of regret it.  I dont have many accessories  -1 Coach wristlet, 2 Fossil wallets, and maybe 6 Coach fobs.  Also one old Coach cell phone case that makes a good case for my kindle cord.  

I do plan to add to my collection, with some specific bags that I have admired for a very long time, when I find them for the right price.  I am a serious bargain hunter, and I will wait.  As long as I can keep my purchases under a certain dollar amount, I am fine with adding more.


----------



## rubycat

Way to many!  My resolution for the year is to simplify. Considering I don't change bags that often, should be easy to do.


----------



## nygrl

1. rebecca minkoff bbw mab
2. rebecca minkoff black mini mac
3. rebecca minkoff navy mam
4. rebecca minkoff burnt orange mac
5. rebecca minkoff grey mac
6. rebecca minkoff navy 5 zip rocker
7. marc by marc jacobs electric blue hillier hobo
8. longchamp large navy le pliage 
9. longchamp large black les planetes

Recently cleaned out my closet and I'm pretty content with my collection right now! My favorite is the RM bbw mab, but I use my black Longchamp very frequently too. Unfortunately, my MBMJ doesn't get much love. I used to love carrying hobos, but I don't find myself reaching for them anymore. Not looking to buy any bags this year, except for one special order that I joined last year.


----------



## annie1

I have 18
Ranging from LV to MBMj to Coacb and DB. Iam planning on NOT buying any NONE and may consign a few.  Problem is most are not available anymore and I'm afraid to let them go.  I have summer bags.  And winter bags.  I will look again today.  And like others I will be taking a break from the forum.   It's too enabling.


----------



## cherrycookies

akewa said:


> OK I only have 1 for now.  I have had it for years and just this past week decided it was time to shop again for another handbag.  I am too dam practical for my own good and hubby loves it too much.



well done!


----------



## allurella

i have four bags 

lv speedy 30 mono

rebecca minkoff mini mac in black and desire wipstitch in light pink

mulberry bayswater in chocolate


----------



## ecalyx

This is an interesting thread! Some of you are so disciplined! 
I have... 
1 Coach
1 Mulberry bayswater
1 Agnes B
1 Prada
2 Longchamp 
2 YSL 
2 Givenchy 
3 LV
4 Chanel


----------



## findjade

hi,I have 3 for common use but I think I will buy more and update each year. Until 6 or 8?


----------



## megt10

Kitty S. said:


> Nice collection! I love how organized they are I enjoy looking at your collection, maybe everyone should post pictures of their bags


Thanks.


jailnurse93 said:


> LOL...Oh wow, I would have so much fun at your house, just hanging out at your closet.  I love it!  Thanks for sharing the pic.
> 
> Did you ever count how many you have?  How often do you switch out bags?  That would be so fun!



I haven't counted lately though that is one of my resolutions to get rid of anything I don't love and use. I change my bags on a daily basis so most get used at least weekly depending on the season. Some I use mostly in summer others in winter. I have a drawer that I put everything in from my bag the night before so I can change easily and also don't accumulate to much junk at the bottom of my bag. It also helps me carry only what I need for that day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Update,
1 Loro Piana
5 Proenza Schoulder (2-3 years old)
7 LV (older discontinued styles)
I had 6 bags last time I posted in this thread


----------



## T3mpi

I just recently cleaned my closet and sold 2 gucci bags, 2 juicy couture bags and 2 coach bags. I currently have: 1 MK bag, 1 gucci duffle bag, 2 LV bags, 1 burberry and 3 chanel. I am thinking of selling the burberry as I don't use it anymore.


----------



## akewa

raggs said:


> You are soooo in the wrong place if you want to keep being practical!    I've only been here a short time and have purchased 2 bags, 4 wristlets (some gifts), and 2 wallets!



Ah then I am right where I need to be to break myself of it.


----------



## Mermaid17

I think I have about 6 LVs and 4 Jimmy Choos. Ranging from a Neverful, to a Speedy, to a Ramona!


----------



## Rubiini

Now I have:

1 normal size leather Fendi
1 big leather Versace
1 big jeans & leatherette (?) Anna Sui 
1 big leather & suede Tod's
1 big canvas Marimekko

And then I have one small evening clutch and my aunt's white 50's handbag with no labels. Clutch is something what I'm ready to replace someday, but aunt's old handbag will stay (even I never use it.) All my handbags have to be quite big ones, I always have so much to carry.


----------



## vesna

megt10 said:


> I own a lot of different handbags. I have 3 closets that I keep them in here is a pic.



this is indeed impressive  

My bags are organized only on website (this forum ) in the links to albums at the bottom of my post, only Hermes link has only accessories, I have no Hermes bags  

I recently tried to clean up the collection, sold 10 and left only those which I indeed use. It is still huge in my opinion, 40+, but I love all of them dearly and it hurts to think of losing them.

YSL 15
Miu Miu 11
Mulberry 4
Fendi 3
Marni 2
Balenciaga 2
Hayden Harnett 3
+
some others


----------



## megt10

vesna said:


> this is indeed impressive
> 
> My bags are organized only on website (this forum ) in the links to albums at the bottom of my post, only Hermes link has only accessories, I have no Hermes bags
> 
> I recently tried to clean up the collection, sold 10 and left only those which I indeed use. It is still huge in my opinion, 40+, but I love all of them dearly and it hurts to think of losing them.
> 
> YSL 15
> Miu Miu 11
> Mulberry 4
> Fendi 3
> Marni 2
> Balenciaga 2
> Hayden Harnett 3
> +
> some others



Thank you. I too have at least 40 half of these are Balenciaga and Chanel which are my favorites and then a couple from most of the other designers. I may not carry those as often but I still carry them so I hate the thought of getting rid of them.


----------



## loveable

I have 23, including my one and only clutch. There's one I don't use anymore because it got stained. Another three are canvas which I rarely use as I like carrying leather bags now. And then there's one I use as a gym bag. All the others I try to rotate.


----------



## MsBusyBee

(6) LV bags
(1) Burberry bag 
(4) Gucci bags 
(4) Coach bags

(2) LV Wallets 
(2) Burberry Wallets 
(1) Gucci Wallet 

For some reason I keeping wanting more&#128525;


----------



## CoachCruiser

I've sold a couple bags but got a couple in their place, too!  Here's a recent tally:

1) Gryson bag
2) Prada clutch
3) Prada gauffre flap
4) Valentino black leather w/roses (my HG #1)
5) Dior new lock pouchette (HG #2)
6) Valentino small leather lime green purse 
7) vintage Dior red leather bag


----------



## rainrowan

~6-7 bags are my mainstay:

3-Marc Jacobs Stams
1-Chanel flap
1-LV Speedy 35
1-Liebeskind Donna hobo
1-Frye Deborah satchel

There are about another 10 bags like Kipling, Herve Chapelier, Treesje, Latico, Big Buddha, and some vintage Coach. I need to whittle this group down tho, except for the Kipling/Chapelier, they are great bags for the city.


----------



## ishop05

1 hermes
1 lv speedy 30
1 lv mono gm bucket
2 vintage prada
1 ferragamo
1 fendi zucca in purple
1 balenciaga city
1 tods
1 givenchy
1 jimmy choo
3 longchamps
1 michael kors

Have to start getting rid of some!


----------



## Daywe

5 Gucci
2 Chanel
1 Prada 
1 LV
1 Dior
1 ferragamo wristlet


----------



## sukidoo

I have 9 bags

1 Birkin
1 Balenciaga city
1 Chanel flap
1 YSL easy
1 Goyard St. Louis PM
2 Gucci bags (Boston & Crossbody)
1 Prada
1 Givenchy nightingale

Before, I stuck to 1 brand only (like LV). But ever since I gained more knowledge about bags, I was inclined to get at least 1 bag in each brand. I didn't want to limit my choices. There are a lot of great bags and brands out there! I might as well enjoy it! :greengrin:


----------



## fashion16

I sold all but one of my bags in pursuit of my dream collection. 

1 prada saffiano lux tote (graphite)
1 ysl chyc cabas (black)
1 MK Hamilton (luggage)

The MK is the bag I kept from my previous collection. It is my "carry it anywhere" I don't care what happens to it bag.


----------



## Miss89

someday i'l count them,but for now bags i'm using the most are:

LV(brea GM black,speedy 30 monogram & damier ebene,alma MM,neverfull damier ebene
Chanel 2.55
Gucci vintage boston bag

The thing is i can't even remember all the bags i own :shame:


----------



## handbagahholic

i have upwards of 20, and i love them all, i am very sentemental about my handbags and work hard to aquire them. I get the same way thinking about certain bags and really wanting them! if they would fill a gap in my collection eg colour/style/size wise them i usually purchase, or if it is a really special bag then ill get it.


----------



## genie815

I would say around 40-45 they range from all different designers,  I am attached to all of them so I would never really get rid of any 

3 LV'S
4 Gucci
5 Fendi 
1 Chanel camellia suede handbag
Multiple cole Haans 
Juicy couture large leather but I use it primarily for beach outings 
Botkier
2 Tory burch totes 
2 longchamp
1 Dior 
1 ferragamo 
1 Trina Turk 
1 L.a.m.b barely used but it's so big I can fit so many things lol so I keep it around 
6 coach bags 
2 dooneys 
1 Burberry large tote but, not canvas i refuse to buy canvas 

More or less, a small overview but still regardless I am wanting more lol  I still Need Prada,, I'm dying for Carolina Herrera andy bag, MCM, and moschino I think that would complete me lol


----------



## Cool Gal

I have 8 bags:

1 Hermes (Birkin)
2 Chanel (GST & Reissue)
3 LV (Epi Croisette, Damier Ribera, and Bosphore)
1 Gucci
1 Longchamp


----------



## kiran1

I have just counted. I have the following; 

1 Fendi 
1 Gucci 
1 longchamp 
1 prada saffiano 
1 balenciaga city
1 miu miu bow and 1 miu miu clutch 
1 modalu Pippa
3 mulberrys
2 Louis vuittons
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs 

I am looking to get a new mulberry this year and also a YSL chyc.


----------



## V0N1B2

4 Tods
5 Bottega Veneta
5 Balenciaga
5 Louis Vuitton
5 Coach
1 Marc Jacobs

I guess that's like 25, huh?
Too many - but I use them all throughout the year.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

As far as bags, not counting other accessories:

1 Michael Kors
1 Marc Jacobs
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Chanel
1 Balenciaga
1 Proenza Schouler
1 YSL

7 total.

I'm pretty happy at this point.


----------



## PattyM

I think the last time I was in my closet my son counted 13.  He didn't see the 3 clutches and I have another clutch on the way.


----------



## Julija

5 Balenciaga (all Cities)
2 Mulberry (both Bayswaters)
1 Jimmy Choo Riki
2 Rebecca Minkoff (both MAMs)
2 Coach (Gathered Sophia + Legacy Candace)
2 Michael Kors
1 Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
So the total is 15 and I love them all


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

As for designer bags, i'm pretty new to it so only have a few. Bags in general i have a huge collection of  high street. My lux bags currently consist of

1 Jimmy Choo
1 louis Vuitton Speedy
1 Mulberry Alexa
1 Michael Kors
1 Chloe Paddington (my first luxury bag!)

i know there will be many more to come


----------



## cchicago

Isn't there an a wise old saying 'A woman can't have too many handbags'?  If not there should be.


----------



## lindq

cchicago said:


> Isn't there an a wise old saying 'A woman can't have too many handbags'?  If not there should be.



I think its shoes, but bags too


----------



## melissa49

I own 2 L.V.,2 vintage Gucci and my new obsession is my hip purse belt. It is amazing I am hands free and loving going out without worrying about my purse. I just bought two one in black and one in brown. I currently are adding different looking purses in my closet. I couldn't believe how many looks I got when I wore it. Ladies you can never have enough purses.


----------



## anette93

i have around 12 handbags in general but only 4 are designer.

1 Marc Jacobs
1 Tory Burch
2 Coach


----------



## arcaedia

2 totally beat up longchamps that I only use for travel or when I have to carry binders/computer.  They are kind of embarrassments.  
1 Marc Jacobs (baby pink 'bread' bag...I was obsessed with it for two months but haven't carried it in years)
1 Chloe saskia
2 Chanel-black mini flap and another from the 'travel' line
1 pucci-small
2 burberry-a clutch and a check holdall that I got from the outlet
2 balenciaga-a city and a hip
1 miu miu bow bag
3 gucci-2 vintage and one mini bag
2 fendi-one 'devil' bag and a fendi croissant from back in the day 
4 coach-2 that I use, 2 that are super beat up and I mainly use for storage
4 prada-all nylon prada from when it was popular.  The one I loved the most I accidentally lost, sad sad
1 jcrew-it has feathers on it and it spoke to me!
1 christian dior-logo saddle bag
3 LV- DE Speedy, DE chelsea, and logo clutch
1 Tod's-I think it's called the capri media but I could be wrong
1 MBMJ computer bag that I love
1 monogrammed LL Bean tote

I'm not very brand loyal obviously....


----------



## Miss Dobs

1) LV speedy 35 (DA)
2) Chanel medium double flap (beige)
3) Chanel GST (black)
4) Stella Mccartney large Falabella (black)
5) Lady Dior large (patent grey)
6) Celine Trapeze medium (blue suede/taupe leather flap)
7) Valentino varnish effect bow clutch (red)
8) Gucci Indy bag medium (brown leather)
9) Prada perforated saffiano tote large (black)
10) LV papillon 26 (DE)
11) Mulberry bayswater pebbled patent leather (very light beige)
12) 2 Longchamp (purple and brown / all black)

Wish list!
1) Hermes Birkin 35 (any leather any color)
2) Chanel Jumbo 3.55 (black/ silver hardware)
3) Louis Vuitton evening clutch (Indian rose)
4) Miss Dior large (black/champagne gold hardware)
5) LV Alma GM vermis (any bright color)
6) Balenciaga City 21 (tan brown)

Xxx


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Precious_UK said:


> As for designer bags, i'm pretty new to it so only have a few. Bags in general i have a huge collection of  high street. My lux bags currently consist of
> 
> 1 Jimmy Choo
> 1 Louis Vuitton Speedy Damier
> 1 Mulberry Alexa
> 1 Michael Kors
> 1 Chloe Paddington (my first luxury bag!)
> 
> i know there will be many more to come



I can now add another Mulberry to this list.  a mulberry carter camera bag. 6 so far & counting...  xx


----------



## Bijans

1 LV Speedy 2) LV speedy with roses 3 ) fendi mono I don't wear 4) 3 Gucci 5) Gucci diaper bag 6) prada black 7) Chloe Marcie black crossbody bag 8) Chloe python Paraty bag 9) white leather coach and two DB that I never wear !


----------



## Bijans

Oops jow could I forget my LV Sully bag


----------



## emcosmo1639

I think I have about 11 or 12 bags if I don't count clutches or small cross bodies (I probably have about 8 of those).  I try not to have too many at a time because then they never get carried and just collect dust--I like to keep almost all my bags in rotation and I think this is about all I can handle.  I probably need to unload a couple, though, because I have a few that haven't been carried in a while!


----------



## Go3tracie

I got over 30 bags and around 10 Wallets some designer some no brands but super duper cute. I like bags that are made in Japan/Korea/Italy and of cos France! I'm a major bag collector. But after awhile I sell them or pass them to families and only keep my beloved ones.


----------



## genesisrdz

I can't remember out of the top of my head but I do have 7 precious LV bags, but I have used about 3 or 4 that I have ether worn once or never. So maybe I should wait before I get my next one.


----------



## Supermap08

I think I have 18 designer bags.... No Hermes. &#128556; Namely : Chanel, Ysl, Balenciaga, Lv, Prada, Givenchy, Gucci, Celine & Ps1... &#10084;


----------



## peanutleigh

My mom and I share bags and shoes and lucky for me she is a handbag FREAK!

I myself own about 8 bags and 8 clutches. My Mom, however, owns probably around 40 to 50 designer bags. At this point I wouldn't even consider it a "collection" its more like a severe addiction! But hey, if I get to borrow them then I'm definitely not complaining! I'll happily support her habit haha


----------



## kiwishopper

I try to keep my bags around 10. Sometimes it's a bit over (as many as 13) and rarely it is around 8-9, but anyway, whenit goes to be more than 10, I will try to slim downa and sell some that I do not use so often anymore. 
Right now I have 5 Balenciaga (all City since it's my fav style), 4 Rebecca Minkoff (all different styles) and 1 Mulberry (medium Alexa)


----------



## beachgirl38

I don't like to have too many bags because I really like to use the ones I have for months at a time.  When I end up getting too many I let some go.  I like the number to be under 10, which it is!

My latest collection:

5 Rebecca Minkoff MAMs (Morning After Minis):

1.  Rebecca Minkoff Old School Emerald MAM - 2007
2.  Rebecca Minkoff Verdes MAM - 2010
3.  Rebecca Minkoff Cream/sand MAM 2009 (?)
4.  Rebecca Minkoff Marine MAM - 2010 (?)
5.  Rebecca Minkoff Black MAM - 2013
6.  Chloe paraty in caramel - 2011
7.  Chloe small Marcie satchel in tan - 2012
8.  Coach Bridle Bag - 1998 (?)
9.  J. Crew Cobalt Hobo - 2012


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I have thinned my collection down to 8 because my DH insists I don't need that many bags. He just doesn't get it. At least he hasn't counted my shoes yet.


----------



## matildascousin

Ive got 15 currently with me at uni but i left a lot at home .. might say 30 :wondering


----------



## Loomy427

I have about 15


----------



## judygao23

I have 6 or 7. Not including 2 more BE's on the way, but I also like and try to live by the motto "one in and one out." Usually I have a fave bag that I use most of the time for work and others for play or traveling. I have a 2 LV's, 1 Gucci, and 1 Hermes I won't part with.


----------



## BVmutAddict

Too many BVs 
2 Givenchy
6 Tod's
2 chloe
2 Derek Lam
1 Hermes
Used to own 2 Mulberry, 4 Celines as well but sold them all


----------



## ganis_r

Last year i have about 15bags...but now i sale half of My collection...now My collection are:
givenchy nightingale
Balenciaga part time
Coach duffy
Longchamp le cuir satchel
Longchamp le cuir tote


----------



## handbagahholic

As of today i have 20! i feel that my collection is almost perfect give or take a few bags that i have on my wish list for some time in the near future. i dont think you can have too many bags  although after the wish list bags i cant see me wanting any more.....I hope!!


----------



## Etincelle

1 Gerard Darel
1 Chanel
1 Marc Jacobs
2 Mulberry
1 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Balenciaga 
1 Lancel
2 Velvetine 
1 Dior
1 YSL

So 12 in total. Not including 2 bags that I am in the process of selling and a few non designer bags that I use for the beach, gym etc.


----------



## thepursenerd

kel28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Don't know about you, but I get on a real guilt trip when I own too many bags.  I live by the motto of one in, one out.  I currently have four bags that I am using all the time, not including a LV and chloe that I don't use, but can't bear to part with and two evening bags.
> 
> I am currently tempted to buy two more which will retail at about £700 for both, but with clothing aswell this seems like a lot of ££ for one season!  I have been obsessing about them and I hate it!!!   HOW MANY BAGS IS TOO MANY, REALISTICALLY!!


I'm almost ashamed to answer this question. I have over 50 handbags. They range from $50 to almost $2000. It's sitting in my closet admiring each other.  Probably should try to sell them on Ebay...


----------



## sourberry

Only 6

1 Kate Spade
1 Furla
1 MBMJ
1 Fossil
2 Longchamp

This year I'm thinking about selling my Furla, and add Coach & Burberry to my collection.


----------



## zippy14u

Non-Designer= Boston Proper Perforated satchel, Clava Vachetta zip top tote, LAMB Carlisle clutch, Mary Ann Rosenfeld clutch, Zambos and Siega Brooke tote, Mercedes Benz suede tote. Just found a Strenesse tote today.
Designer= Bottega Venta, Burberry, Chloe, Ferragamo, Givenchy, Gucci, Mulberry, and Yves St. Laurent.  Love them all.


----------



## dhampson

I just looked at my bags today and have about 35. That includes clutches. I feel that it is way too many and plan to downsize.


----------



## bakeacookie

I have 8 at the moment in a mix of premier and contemporary brands.  (see siggy)


----------



## CaliGold

What a revealing and yet, scary question to me.  I have more BAGS than there are weeks in a year.   I must stop, I must curb !!!


----------



## ganis_r

1 balenciaga PT
2. Givenchy nightingale 
3. Coach
4. Longchamp le cuir tote
5. longchamp le cuir satchel 
6. DKNY tote

Hope full i can buy LV neverfull n Celine trapeze for My collection&#128524;&#128524;&#128524;


----------



## dhampson

CaliGold said:


> What a revealing and yet, scary question to me.  I have more BAGS than there are weeks in a year.   I must stop, I must curb !!!



Oh, comparing the number of bags I own to the number of weeks in a year- scary.  I must sell some.


----------



## QTbebe

I now fall in the 31+ category, all designer brands. Tho I really only use about 5 of them on a regular basis. I think the best collection should be 5-10 purses.


----------



## libertygirl

I have about 12 including my smaller clutches. I use all of them although atm my everyday bag is a cheap £20 one I got from Zara - ironic considering how much I've spent on the others but it's so roomy and I just love it!


----------



## DoxieMom

I refuse to count!  I would be way too ashamed.  I will not part with any of my designer bags which I know is bad.  I may be a bit of a hoarder- when it comes to bags!


----------



## DizzyFairy

2 x longchamp le pilage
3 x chanel (vintage mini flap and tote, woc)
1 x ferragamo tote
1 x Lv porchette
3 x Gucci (vintage crossbody bag, 2 tote)
1 x Hermes (vintage)
1 x Burberry tote
1 x no brand all leather bag
1 x no brand faux leather bag

That's all in my collection, done for now...


----------



## totehunter

10-15 depending from time to time


----------



## privatejoy

Denial... I've given a few away and sold a few but each time I say I'm going to take them all out and go thru them I just don't seem to be able to bring myself to do it.  My collection includes vintage DB and Coach, Bally, Boktier, Brahmin, RM, HH, Fendi, AC, LV and a few other brands.


----------



## Paws4ever

Handbags are like Jello... There's always room for more


----------



## NeverEnuff

Well, enough that Spousal Unit says I should sell them to buy another house.    They range the gambit of everything from antique silver ones to modern.  But the ones I keep track of are my Leibers...10 of them and counting.  His fault, tho, as he got me hooked by giving me the Foo Dog!


----------



## MarneeB

I have about 8, but only 4 are designer. I don't think I would get enough use out of much more than that. I'm not the type to buy something just because it's popular, new, etc. There's no way I'd feel right having 30+ bags in my closet and not getting any use out of them.


----------



## gonesburger

11... I picked up two RMs and a little pink coach last week and suddenly my small NYC apartment feels like I'm drowning in bags. I am subscribing to this thread to remind me to get rid of some.

1 Dior - bronze 
2 Jimmy Choo - black 
3 Mimco - black (worn out)
4 Mimco - tan 
5 Rebecca M - gray
6 Rebecca M - wine
7 Rabeanco - green-gray
8 Rabeanco - slate blue
9 Chanel - black
10 Coach - coral


----------



## Katiesmama

I'm knocking on 30's door.   I've got one LV, one Valentino, one MK, one Brahmin, six Dooneys, five Coach, one Spartina, two Fossil, probably 6 or 8 Vera Bradleys, one Melani, and then there's the evening bags  Come to think of it, I guess the door kicked me in the butt when it closed!  I'm probably closer to 35.


----------



## alvanorichie

Right now only one and thats LV


----------



## hermes_lemming

8


----------



## karolinec1

28. And that's what i currently have in my collection after years of buying and selling. I guess it's bad that I already made a list of the next 8 bags on my wishlist....


----------



## missywinter

1) 1 gucci
2) 1 longchamp
3) 1 kate spade
4) 1 naraya
5) 1 mophosis 
6) 1  no brand big bag for traveling
7) 1 no brand tote bag

Omg...i didnt realise i (still) have so much... hmm aft clearing some of it somemore... n i think i have abt 3-4 more bags at my own home...the number i put is what i have in my in law home... gosh... too much is not gd... but actually i quite thrifty as i nv spend more than $4 for my meal... hmm "/ mke me feel so guilty right now...


----------



## SHHMOM

1. Lv neverfull de
2. Lv neverfull mono
3. Lv speedy b azur 
4. Chanel woc
5. Chanel jumbo flap 
6. One coach
7. One mK 
8. One Kate spade
I gave a lot away to my mom and I probably still have about 5 too many


----------



## SHHMOM

alvanorichie said:


> Right now only one and thats LV



I wish I could be like that. I try to simplify but I just keep wanting more.


----------



## CaliGold

thepursenerd said:


> I'm almost ashamed to answer this question. I have over 50 handbags. They range from $50 to almost $2000. It's sitting in my closet admiring each other.  Probably should try to sell them on Ebay...


There's nothing to be ashamed of.  I have just as many, and I "admire" them on my walls, on my bed, stacked up in a corner, and another....


----------



## valleydolldiva

6 LV
1 Gucci
1  Marc Jacobs
1 Prada
2 MK
1 vintage Etra
1 Hobo
1 ZARA
1 Brynna
1 Furla
...and hopefully today a Stella McCartney bag!


----------



## starry310

3 - Chanel
3 - Proenza 
1 - Givenchy 
2 - Balenciaga 
1 - Lanvin 
1 - Miu miu 

I'm tempted to sell the Lanvin and Miu Miu~ both in really gd condition, like new.... I really need a Hermes bag in my collection then I will go back to chanel.


----------



## DoxieMom

CaliGold said:


> There's nothing to be ashamed of.  I have just as many, and I "admire" them on my walls, on my bed, stacked up in a corner, and another....


 

Me too!!!


----------



## Silversun

Currently in my collection:

2 Givenchy
2 Bottega Veneta
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs
1 Mulberry
1 Balenciaga
1 Proenza Schouler
1 Loewe

I don't think it's too many but it's not my ideal capsule collection. I want to get rid of some of these and replace them with better quality, more timeless styles. The eBay market for certain bags is really dead at the moment, though.


----------



## diva1029

Way too many.  I'm in the process of selling a lot of them but currently: 

23 - Gucci  
3 - Fendi
5 - Dooney & Bourke
1 - LV
16 - Coach
3 - Juicy Couture 
12 - Marc Jacobs
5 - Burberry
1 - Longchamp


----------



## enno0287

5 - Coach
1 - B.Makowsky
1 - Michael Kors
3 - Fossil
1 - Calvin Klein
3 - Abekani (customs made leather bag)
1 - Cole Haan
1 - BCBG Maxazria
1 - The Leather Satchel Company


----------



## Vix74

Oh man, I have well over 50 bags! 
Of those, two are Louis Vuitton, one is Chanel, one is Michael Kors, three DKNY & one BCBG Max Azria. The rest are other unknown brands, I'm planning on buying many more


----------



## diva1029

Vix74 said:


> Oh man, I have well over 50 bags!
> Of those, two are Louis Vuitton, one is Chanel, one is Michael Kors, three DKNY & one BCBG Max Azria. The rest are other unknown brands, I'm planning on buying many more



I thought I was bad. Whew! lol. How do you store them?


----------



## Vix74

Hehe. I have a few empty shelves in my wardrobe for the more expensive bags. The ordinary ones I hang off my bed posts (the ones I use daily), and the clutches I have placed in boxes


----------



## DoxieMom

Vix74 said:


> Hehe. I have a few empty shelves in my wardrobe for the more expensive bags. The ordinary ones I hang off my bed posts (the ones I use daily), and the clutches I have placed in boxes


I would totally hang them off my bed if he husband wouldn't blow a gasket!  Lol!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I currently have 9:

4 Mulberry
1 Chloe
1 Prada
1 YSL
1 Gucci (clutch)
1 Radley (interview bag)

I recently sold two Mulberrys, a Chanel, a Celine and a Bal and have quite the shift around of my collection but I still feel I have too many. My ideal number would be four- a choice of two for casual, a work bag and a clutch for going out. I'm trying to focus on retaining bags I actually use now rather than ones I just think look pretty but sit in my closet!


----------



## Vix74

DoxieMom said:


> I would totally hang them off my bed if he husband wouldn't blow a gasket!  Lol!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:


Hahah. I've run out of places to put them lol


----------



## mom4allboys

My current collection:

3 Chanel
1 Louis Vuitton 
2 YSL
2 Marc Jacobs
1 Reed Krakoff
2 Chloe
1 Balenciaga
1 Etro
1 Gucci

I guess I like to try everything!  I love handbags!


----------



## Lena186

5 Gucci
7 LV
2 CH Carolina Herrera
2 Versace
1 Givenchy
1 Celine
2 Fendi
4 Dior
1 Maison Martin Margiela
1 Marc Jacobs
1 Burberry
2 Roberto Cavalli
2 MK
1 Saint Lauren
1 Braccialini
2 Chloe


----------



## Lena186

And then the more humble ones:
1 JC
1 BCBG Max Azeria
1 Long champ
1 See by Chloe
1 Kenneth Cole
1 DKNY


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> I currently have 9:
> 
> 4 Mulberry
> 1 Chloe
> 1 Prada
> 1 YSL
> 1 Gucci (clutch)
> 1 Radley (interview bag)
> 
> I recently sold two Mulberrys, a Chanel, a Celine and a Bal and have quite the shift around of my collection but I still feel I have too many. My ideal number would be four- a choice of two for casual, a work bag and a clutch for going out. I'm trying to focus on retaining bags I actually use now rather than ones I just think look pretty but sit in my closet!


Hi! I see you have the Prada Vitello Daino large hobo - would you mind sharing how it's holding up? How much does it hold?  I have ordered one and can't wait to get it! TIA


----------



## Designerhbgirl

This thread is making me realize that I really do not need any new handbags 

My current collection:
2 Mulberry (Alexa and Bayswater)
2 Chloe (Marcie satchel and hobo)
1 Fendi (Chameleon satchel)
1 Tod's (D.D medium satchel -- ordered and on the way!)
1 Prada (Vitello Daino Hobo Large -- ordered and on the way!)
1 Ferragamo hobo 
2 Longchamp (Le Pilage tote and leather satchel)

Misc. others: Two Kate Spade, two Tory Burch, two Radley, one Rebecca Minkoff, two Cole Haan and a few other bags bought at boutiques and made by up and coming designers.


----------



## Louislily

3 Mulberry
1 Prada
1 Michael Kors
1 MICHAEL Michael kors
1 Celine
1 Burberry Prorsum
1 3.1 Phillip Lim
1 MBMJ


----------



## pawsandclaws

Ok first I have to say I'm 50 years old, so I've been collecting quite a while!
7 Hermes
8 LV
5 Fendi
6 Balenciaga
4 Celine
2 Dior
6 mulberry
9 Bottega
12 Channel
1 Loewe
This does not count vintage, body bags, evening, wallets, clutches, ect.
P.S. sorry abt. The spelling it's been a wine, night!


----------



## Lena186

pawsandclaws said:


> Ok first I have to say I'm 50 years old, so I've been collecting quite a while!
> 7 Hermes
> 8 LV
> 5 Fendi
> 6 Balenciaga
> 4 Celine
> 2 Dior
> 6 mulberry
> 9 Bottega
> 12 Channel
> 1 Loewe
> This does not count vintage, body bags, evening, wallets, clutches, ect.
> P.S. sorry abt. The spelling it's been a wine, night!



Amazing brand choices would love to see pics of you bags!


----------



## pawsandclaws

I just joined as soon as learn how to post pics I'll do it!


----------



## Sparkley

6 Chanel
4 LV, BV
3 Tods, Celine
2 YSL, Miu Miu
1 Balenciaga, ferragamo, goyard, hermes, prada
Does not include non premium designer bags, knock offs and small leather goods. Also gave away a few to friends and family. All I have left I love&#128522;


----------



## pawsandclaws

I think that is the most important thing abt. This post! Is that you really LOVE the bags!


----------



## Lena186

It's great to hear that you love all your bags. Good for you It's not the case here&#128532;I actually love only 6 or 7 bags and the rest I barely carry! And some I don't even use them at all. But I guess I'm too lazy to sell them


----------



## JerseyGirlPam

About 15, but a few are more than 10 years old.  If you add in totes for work and evening bags, probably 20.  

I'm in my late 40s so I think I've been pretty thrifty, but shoes... I could wear a different pair of my shoes every day for a month from my warm weather shoes alone.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! I see you have the Prada Vitello Daino large hobo - would you mind sharing how it's holding up? How much does it hold?  I have ordered one and can't wait to get it! TIA


 
Hey!  I don't actually have a hobo, it is a large tote with double handles and a long detachable shoulder strap with the little Prada triangle at the front.  I love it and it is the only bag my DH has absolutely forbidden me from ever selling!  He he.  As it is the large it holds an awful lot - all the daily essentials, plus I could get a cardigan, book, umbrella, water bottle and more on top in there - it is huge! 

I'm sure you will love the hobo, my tote has stood up really well (have had it for a couple of years now).  What colour did you go for?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> Hey!  I don't actually have a hobo, it is a large tote with double handles and a long detachable shoulder strap with the little Prada triangle at the front.  I love it and it is the only bag my DH has absolutely forbidden me from ever selling!  He he.  As it is the large it holds an awful lot - all the daily essentials, plus I could get a cardigan, book, umbrella, water bottle and more on top in there - it is huge!
> 
> I'm sure you will love the hobo, my tote has stood up really well (have had it for a couple of years now).  What colour did you go for?


Thanks so much for the reply! I went with the black hobo. Haven't seen it IRL and am not sure about the big gold rings that attach the handle, but we'll see! Good to know the Prada leather holds up well. Your tote sounds like the perfect bag!!


----------



## gonesburger

pawsandclaws said:


> Ok first I have to say I'm 50 years old, so I've been collecting quite a while!
> 7 Hermes
> 8 LV
> 5 Fendi
> 6 Balenciaga
> 4 Celine
> 2 Dior
> 6 mulberry
> 9 Bottega
> 12 Channel
> 1 Loewe
> This does not count vintage, body bags, evening, wallets, clutches, ect.
> P.S. sorry abt. The spelling it's been a wine, night!



Oh my god, please adopt me??


----------



## angelintan

Thanks guys.. I feel guilty now 
Heres my collection (total 32 bags):
1 Chanel boy
2 Chanel classic med black ghw
3 Chanel jumbo maroon shw
4 Chanel mademoiselle blue navy shw
5 Chanel new clutch
6 Givenchy antigona black small
7 Givenchy antigona tri colour med
8 Givenchy nightigale purple med
9 Givenchy pandora med orange
10 Valentino clutch vavavoom pink
11 Lv sophia coppola blue navy mm
12 Lv petite noe white
13 Lv bandouliere jaipure
14 Chloe paraty grey
15 Chloe elsie pink
16 Celine nano black
17 Balenciaga papier a4 yellow
18 Fendi peekaboo beige
19 Proenza schouler ps1 blue navy
20 Proenza schouler ps 11 snakeskin
21 Proenza schouler ps1 clutch black
22 Proenza schouler ps 1 clutch yellow neon
23 Alexander mcqueen orange
24 Alexander mcqueen white
25 Alexander mcqueen shark tooth black clutch
26 Alexander mcqueen union jack clutch
27 Alexander mcqueen knuckle duster clutch
28 Dvf white clutch
29 Zara tote bag
30 H&M versace bag
31 Topshop bag
32 Nike gym bag


----------



## scairo

Here is my updated collection, including contemporary designers but leaving out unknown or no name brand bags:

1 3.1 Phillip Lim
1 Alexander McQueen
1 Balenciaga
1 Chanel
2 Chloe
1 Givenchy
2 LV
1 Marc Jacobs
2 Mulberry
1 Saint Laurent
1 Stella McCartney

1 DKNY
3 Longchamp
2 Lulu Guinness 
3 Michael Kors
1 Ralph Lauren
1 Red Valentino


----------



## irvinggrrl

3 Hermes
1 Anya Hindmarch
1 very old Cole Haan 
1 cheap clutch

Definitely planning on getting more!


----------



## evietiger

9 Hermes
1 Chanel
1 Bottega Veneta
1 Balenciaga
1 Goyard
1 Prada
I'm content with my collection and do not plan to get more unless it is a croc Birkin or Kelly


----------



## CoachCruiser

Alright, here's the latest from memory:

1 Furla candy
5 Coach
2 Valentino
4 Dior (2 new and 2 vintage)
1 Salvatore Ferragamo
1 Yves Saint Laurent clutch (BDJ)

and the rest...I can't remember...maybe 3 more miscellaneous ones?

I need to start downsizing!


----------



## Mayfly285

evietiger said:


> 9 Hermes
> 1 Chanel
> 1 Bottega Veneta
> 1 Balenciaga
> 1 Goyard
> 1 Prada
> I'm content with my collection and do not plan to get more unless it is a croc Birkin or Kelly



Which Hermès do you have, evietiger? Do you have a favourite?


----------



## Shop.Qwean

A little over 30.

1 - Louis Vuitton
  1 - High Fashion
  1 - Sabina New York
  1 - Henry Beguelin
  1 - Christian Lacroix Paris
  1 - Blue Elegance
  1 - Monika Chiang
  1 - Gucci
  1 - Burberry
  2 - Beirn
  2 - Furla
  2 - Oryany
  3 - Christian Dior
  3 - C. Wonder
  4 - Kooba
  8 - Coach

I plan on getting more


----------



## Esquared72

I'm in the process of going through a purge, so time to update.  Here's what's currently in my collection:

1 Chloe (Paraty)
1 Ferragamo (Sofia)
2 Marc Jacobs (Blake and small Antonia)
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs (Baby Groovee and Faridah)
2 Longchamp (small and large LePliages)
2 Rebecca Minkoff (MAM and MAC)
2 Coach (Hallie Colorblock Tote and Large Kristin Hobo)

A nice, even dozen.


----------



## kitsunetail

Greetings,

I am new to purseforum. I've been searching site for  years finally decided to add a post as everyone seems so knowledgeable  on these forums.

Im curious if any knows if the Lamberston Truex  brand will increase or decrease in value Possible decrease due to their  chapter 11 closure of company. Or a possible increase due to Tiffany  picking them up as designer 

Any help or info would be much appreciated
I am sorry if I posted this in the wrong place just trying to find my way around


----------



## ilovebags112233

HERMES - 1
CHANEL - 3
LOUIS VUITTON - 4
PRADA - 2
GUCCI - 1
TOD'S - 1
YSL - 1
BURBERRY - 2
BOTTEGA VENETA -1
GIVENCHY - 1
BALENCIAGA - 1
COACH - 1
TORY BURCH - 1
LONGCHAMP - 1

My Wishlist includes:
GOYARD
CELINE
CHLOE


----------



## fabby

Hermes 2
LV 1
Chanel 3
Balenciaga 1
Long champ 1


----------



## LeslieDK

LV: 1
Coach: 1
Rebecca Minkoff: 2
balenciaga: 1

Next 2 I want to buy:
Stella McCartney Falabella fold-over (can'tdecidecolor)
Givenchy Pandora


----------



## Djmagain

I have 8 and just bought 2 more! 6 Kate Spades, 2 Coach and 1 Ralph Lauren. Too many great sales lately.


----------



## AhCapp

My last count is about 40 Coach bags, 4 Burberry blue label bags, 3 Chanel. These are my higher end brand bags.

I still have many other cheaper bags which I love to use like Cath Kidston. 

Hubby once asked how many shoulders do I have.  I was like I love bags!


----------



## bpm5323

I don't know the exact number, but probably around 30 or 40, not including clutches or other small bags. It is too many, but I love (almost) all of them!!


----------



## Nouvelliste

I really just have my one Coach hobo so far.    Hopefully I'll update my collection soon!


----------



## paulina1234

Nouvelliste said:


> I really just have my one Coach hobo so far.    Hopefully I'll update my collection soon!



Its easy to fall in the trap of 'more is better' here on tpf. It's ok to start small!

Updated count: 

4 bags from Colombia (handmade)
3 coach bags
2 coach clutches

One more on the way.


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*I Own Way Too Many...

Coach
~ Seven Handbags/Purses/Totes
~ Three Kisslock Clutches
~ Eight Coach Wristlets
~ Seven Coach Wallets
~ One Mini Skinny

Dooney
~ Twelve Handbags/Purses/Totes
~ Five Wristlets
~ Three Coin Purses

Longchamp
~ Two Handbags/Purses/Totes

Kate Spade
~ Two Handbags/Purses/Totes
~ One Wallet

Juicy Couture
~ Two Handbags/Purses/Totes
~ One Coin Purse

Gucci
~ One Handbag/Purse/Tote

Lastly, Five Or Six Non-Designer Handbags & Wallets.
*


----------



## theposhgirl

I think I have 30 or so. So prob not as many as some of you. But I honestly havent counted! I'll have to go do that!


----------



## Nouvelliste

paulina1234 said:


> Its easy to fall in the trap of 'more is better' here on tpf. It's ok to start small!
> 
> Updated count:
> 
> 4 bags from Colombia (handmade)
> 3 coach bags
> 2 coach clutches
> 
> One more on the way.


I'd be happy with 5 or 6 bags.  My current purse goes with nearly everything I wear, but I admit it's not the most formal bag I could have for some events.  If I can get a couple of elegant clutches and a large tote for school/travel, I'll probably be happy with my collection!


----------



## lebudhz

30-LV
2-Hermes, Chanel, Valentino 
1-Celine, Saint Laurent, Prada


----------



## LuxLVoe

2 Chanel
5 balenciaga
11 LV
1 Marc Jacobs
1 longchamp
2 coach
Various pochette, key holders, wallets,


----------



## LeslieDK

I own 10 handbags right now.  5 of which are designer bags and the other's are cheaper bags that I use when I don't want to have to worry about my bag getting dirty.


----------



## biribiri

To date...

5 Bottegas
4 Mulberrys
3 Chanels
2 Pradas
1 Burberry
5 Longchamps
1 Coach
1 Vivienne Westwood
3 MZ Wallaces
1 MBMJ

and a whole family of pouches, wallets, whatnots...


----------



## melvel

I started counting and when I got to 30 I just stopped. Yikes.

My guestimate is that I have about 50.


----------



## Kate_ch

About 37 bags. Not all of them are designer, but there are Moschino, Armani, Donna Karan... Others are less known, but still leather and excellent quality. No need to pay more just for a brand name and having one of the thousands similar bags... I prefer to own more unique and exclusive bags. They all were made in Italy, have them in different colors (obsessed with colors), i can write the names if somebody is interested... Later will make lot of pics, now Im in Europe on vacation &#128526;


----------



## fashionplate123

I have WAY too many to count; probably somewhere between 40-50, I am thinking altogether when I count even the non-Coach bags   Currently, I am trying to recall what I have and it's scary that the image I have in my mind is more than I can count!!  How did it get like this?  I too can't part with any of mine either nor keep my promise to myself to get rid of one when I get a new one.


----------



## DoxieMom

fashionplate123 said:


> I have WAY too many to count; probably somewhere between 40-50, I am thinking altogether when I count even the non-Coach bags   Currently, I am trying to recall what I have and it's scary that the image I have in my mind is more than I can count!!  How did it get like this?  I too can't part with any of mine either nor keep my promise to myself to get rid of one when I get a new one.


I am the exact same way!  But I would guess my number is even higher if I counted the Dooney and Bourkes that I haven't carried since I was a teen but refuse to part with.  For me, it is a form of hoarding I am sure!


----------



## mkpurselover

Wow, ok I feel very small at 15 bags currently.  I have gotten rid of all my bags before 3 years ago.  

Currently I have: 8 Michael Kors, 3 Rebecca Minkoffs, and 4 b makowskys . No high end bags I'm sorry to say.  Maybe some day


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

mkpurselover said:


> Wow, ok I feel very small at 15 bags currently.  I have gotten rid of all my bags before 3 years ago.
> 
> Currently I have: 8 Michael Kors, 3 Rebecca Minkoffs, and 4 b makowskys . No high end bags I'm sorry to say.  Maybe some day



Who cares if it's not high-end bags. Thosre are some great brands with great styles in their own right.


----------



## mkpurselover

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Who cares if it's not high-end bags. Thosre are some great brands with great styles in their own right.


Thank you, I think they're pretty great too!


----------



## MissBambina

31+ & all are premier designers.... Started my collection about 10 years ago. Recently started expanding my high end designer shoe collection recently


----------



## Mad is bags

I have about 12 branded bags no including wallet and wristlet


----------



## Annanson0306

25 branded bags ... Still got few more on the ways .


----------



## tiggycat

I currently have 8 which is the most I've ever had - 2 Coach, 2 LAMB, 1 LV, 1 MK, 1 KS, 1 LCredi. The MK and KS are small party purses but the others are all suitable for daily use. I feel like I have too many and some don't get used much. I used to only have one non-branded bag at a time until it wore out (which didn't take long, some of them broke or came unstitched after a few weeks), but some of my branded ones are up to four years old and all are still in like-new condition, so I've learned it pays to buy quality.


----------



## mom4allboys

Let's see:

3 Chanels (plus 3 wallets and 3 WOC)
1 LV
2 YSLs (plus 1 wallet)
1 Reed Krakoff
1 Balenciaga
2 Chloe
2 Marc Jacobs
1 Etro
1 Gucci
2 Prada
1 Dolce and Gabbana
1 Jimmy Choo
1 Tod's

Plus some evening bags and other wallets. I really like to mix up my designers but am selling a few of my lesser used bags (probably to fund one more Chanel that I am coveting). Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## GenYbagaddict

I have 13 now in total but today decided to do a cull so that I can take only the ones I will keep using with me overseas:



LV petit Noe 
LV mocha st tropez
LV damier Verona PM
LV damier papillon 26



	

		
			
		

		
	
 many of which were gifts that have special meaning to me:
Rebecca Minkoff Quilted Affair
3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli 
Longchamp tote
LV epi electric Iena clutch
LV damier azur pochette
LV Reade PM in Framboise
Black Gucci abbey tote
Coach tote
Chanel black GST silver HW

If those five don't sell then I guess I will have to leave them in safekeeping with someone I trust until I can come back for them one day.


----------



## BooIn

My humble collection are:
- Furla Bauletto Red
- Bottega Veneta medium Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Violet
- Tod's G-Line Sacca Media leather Purple
- Prada Tessuto Saffiano shopping tote Nero
- Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir small Vegetal/Neutral
- Tory Burch Robinson Mochilla Middy satchel

Quite happy with them all, but there's always a room for another one.. And another one.. Ha!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Wow, I am constantly doing updates. I just sold off a bunch of bags on ebay to fund a bag that I've been coveting for a very, very long time!  So, I've really downsized the number in my collection:

-1 Chanel 1/2 moon dark gray lambskin wallet-on-chain (see coveted bag reference above) 
-1 Dior Panarea tote in cranberry red
-1 Yves Saint Laurent belle du jour clutch in black patent leather
-1 Valentino, embroidered roses and mesh with crossbody strap
-1 tiny Valentino, lambskin, bright lime green with gold crossbody strap (spring/summer)
-1 Coach, adorable blue mini satchel with various types of leather
-2 vintage Dior (bought on ebay), from the 70s/80s and one from early 2000s

I used to own so many bags that I would forget which ones I owned. It feels much better to clean out the closet like this!


----------



## valleydolldiva

Revise:
1 Chanel
6 LV
1 Gucci
1 Prada
1 Marc Jacobs
1 Stella McCartney
1 Phillip Lim Pashli
2 MK
1 Furla
2 Rebecca Minkoff

Want: Chloe (not gonna happen till Christmas...of 2016) lol


----------



## Royalbohemian

O M G, when I feel stupid about being a 37 year old, professional woman with this one strange obsession, ... Handbags,.... I feel so much better when I read all your posts! I have about 25 .... Could sell them and go on one 6 month holiday around the world !


----------



## aksaiyo

4 bags that get used regularly:
LV Delightful MM
Longchamp Le Pliage in black 
Opelle Lotus in smoke (etsy)
Opelle Foldover Clutch in black lambskin (etsy)

I have 9 more somewhere in storage or serving non-normal-bag purposes, like makeup brush cases etc... They're mostly Kipling from my obsession with them in middle/high school.


----------



## krism805

I got 5 right now..

3 Gucci (small red canvas boston, princy tote, and a brown abbey) --- all purchased from Cabazon outlet to save money 

2 LV (ikat, and an epi neverfull)

My husband buys me purses but when I get tired of them, I sell them on ebay.
My sold ones are as follows:

Longchamp Limited Edition- it was a burgundy one with long strap

LV - speedy damier, popincourt, nf pm, and a vertical lockit, and forgot the others... but most of these were pre-owned purchases from ebay too


----------



## jazeline

I have 6 so far, I have more wallets than I can count.


----------



## bagshopr

1 Hermes, 3 Chanel, 2 LV, 1 Dooney, 1 Coach, 2 Vera Bradley= 10.  My collection is shrinking and I am happy about it!


----------



## Lushi

20... Few chanel, few celine, bv, and balenciaga,


----------



## iumu

I have 15 bags


----------



## vink

More than 56. But I'm not big on something else. Well,


----------



## Bomull

I think I have 10 now, that counts! Recently got rid of a whole lot of cheap, ugly and/or destroyed purses/bags. I have some left though, but nothing to show for.

The ones that count:
- Modalu Pippa taupe
- MK Hamilton soft black leather
- MK Charlton Crossbody navy
- MK crossbody in vanilla (dont remember the model)
- Friis Company black/gold weekendbag
- Lisa Coll walnut leather shoulder bag
- Pepe Jeans bandolera
- Missimo owl crossbody bag
- Mulberry
- H&M light and soft leather shoulderbag


----------



## Mikkisound

Too ashamed to count!!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

More than 10, but I only count 4 of them - three in my possession, one on the way.

In the process of getting rid of the terrible impulse buys (DKNY, Karen Millen, Kipling...) that I never use though!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Oh gosh!! Dozens... 

Ranging from-

Coach (4)
Alexander Wang (2)
Balenciaga (11 now..)
Givenchy shopper
Rebecca Minkoff (5/6)
Louis Vuitton (5)

And other less expensive styles, but still cute


----------



## pringirl

LV 1
coach 3
Longchamp 4
Balenciaga 1
miu miu 1
mbmj 2
fossil 1
brandless > 5


----------



## mamahandbagmn

I tend to get bored of my purses and selling them while that particular style is still in demand, that way I get the most of my moneys back. I have probably about 6 large handbags, maybe 6 or 7 small handbags and 2 wallet only.


----------



## krism805

update...

3 Gucci bags - 1 red canvas boston, 1 Brown Abbey, 1 Princy Tote

3 LVs - Epi Neverfull Noir, Neverfull Ikat, Shelton MM

1 Chanel - PST


----------



## Arielle84

chanel - 3 
lv - 3 
Gucci - 3
longchamp - 3 
ferragamo - 1 
fendi - 1
coach - 1

haha just realized there is a trend in the number 3 and 1... lol


----------



## fashiontattle

Hermes- 1
Chanel- 3 
Givenchy - 2
Balenciaga- 2
Celine- 2 
Ysl- 2 
Fendi-1
Gucci- 1
A Wang- 4 
P.lim- 2


----------



## qualitymama

I have 3 designer bags so far. Started collection in November, 2012 and will go slowly since $$$ doesn't grow on trees and I'm not into second hand or going into debt.
So far I have I Coach and 2 MZ Wallace.  I  love learning about all the fab brands out there thru this forum.


----------



## Episode

Three


----------



## chloe_chanel

I actually don't have many at all:
(1) Vintage Chanel shoulder bag (but this needs repair/cleaning so I don't wear it right now).
(2) LV Damier Neverfull GM
(3) Vintage LV Mono Petit Noe (need to replace leather tie/find auth LV bandeau for it)
(4) MK cobalt blue hobo pebbled leather (LOVE this bag--definitely most striking one I own)
(5) Huge Liebeskind leather tote in a pretty taupe color.

I have a couple random, vintage Coach mini bags, too, but that's it. Oddly enough, I'm happy with my small collection; I can use it for work, play and travel.


----------



## dreamingisfree

I own 8 designer bags (including clutches) all purchased within the past 3 years. I feel pretty good about it.


----------



## Mayfly285

This thread is worrying me!!  I think I'll keep quiet, although I know there are far worse "offenders" on this forum!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Time for my balance sheet count (excluding wallets):

Hermes: 3
Chanel: 2
Prada: 6
MiuMiu: 4
LV: 2
Gucci: 2
MBMJ: 5
Coach Legacy: 6
Kate Spade: 1

Think that's abt all


----------



## kkacee

Chanel- 1
LV-3
Ferragamo-1
Prada-1
3.1 Philip Lim-1 
Coach-3
Michael Kors-2
Cambridge Satchel-1

Hope to get a Balenciaga into my collection soon!!


----------



## cherrycookies

Modest bag collection in the world of TPF 

6 Chanel
1 LV
2 YSL
1 LC 

No more bags for me unless I am offered a k
in H stores but doubt that will ever happen since I am such a newbie. No harm trying though, right?!


----------



## mutedfaith

Prada - 3
Louis Vuitton - 1
Marc Jacobs - 1
Marc by Marc Jacobs - 1
Oroton - 3

I also have 6 non designer bags, including a laptop bag, suitcase, clutch, work bag and gym bags. I feel like I have too many bags again though but I love to keep rotating my bags so I am never bored.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I own 6 Coach bags. I recently purged my collection to make room for new goodies. The most I had was 12 and the hubby cut me off.


----------



## nsharp

Hi all. I'm new to this and have only started collecting designer bags in the last 3 years. I decided to check out this forum as I'm a little worried about my obsession in wanting even more bags (current obsession: a bold colour Chanel jumbo and PST!). The thing is i'm a fulltime SAHM and dont even go out much! This forum gives me some kind of relief that there are many more bagaholics like me, hehe 

Currently i own:-
Chanel - 3
LV - 3
Prada - 3 (One bought yesterday!)
Anya Hindmarch - 2
Tods - 2
Ferragamo - 2
Mulberry - 1
Dior - 1
Gucci - 1 
Burberry - 1
Longchamp - 1
Coach - 1
DKNY - 1


----------



## nyluvbags

Prada 1
LV 11
Chanel 1
Gucci 2
Mk 1
Vivienne Westwood 1 
Coach 1
Chloe 1
Tory burch 1 
Only few but love them all&#128525;


----------



## Purse Freak 323

2 Michael Kors
1 LV
1 Pour la Victoire
1 Chanel
3 Balenciaga 
2 Minkoff

Sold in recent weeks 
1 Pour la Victoire
1A Wang
1 Rachel Zoe


----------



## Cherry1

LV-3
Gucci-1
Marc Jacobs-1
Michael Kors-15
DKNY-1
Elie Tahari-1
Tory Burch-2
Coach-1


----------



## housewivesfan

Chanel 3
LV 2
YSL 1
Gucci 1
Balenciaga 1
Marc Jacobs 1
Coach 3
MBMK 1
Isabella Fiore 1
Celine 1
Just gave the Furla and a MBMk to my step daughter.


----------



## Luvmygirls

Hermes 3 and 1 canvas beach bag
Chanel 5
Bottega Veneta 4
Tods 1
Jimmy Choo 2
LV 1
Marc Jacobs 2
Nancy Gonzalez 2
Fendi 1
Prada 1
MiuMiu 2
Tory Burch 1
Aire del Sur 
Ok, now I see my husbands point


----------



## gucci fan

20 Handbags total, 2 wallets, 2 small accessories pouch

Celine 1
Chanel 2
Balenciaga 3
Marc Jacobs 1
Gucci 6
LV 3
Rebecca Minkoff 3
Marc by Marc Jacobs 1

LV Wallet 1
LV Accessories 2
Chanel Wallet 1

I've been collecting premium designer bags since about 2003.


----------



## Sereina

My collection's pretty modest... Only started buying bags the past 2 to 3 years. Previously I wear one bag to the death so the hubby's pretty exasperated with my new hobby. 

- 2 Coach bags
- 1 Louis Vuitton
- 3 Rebecca Minkoff
- 1 Cambridge Satchel
- 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs 
And maybe 5 other no-brands from blog shops and whatnot.


----------



## Sonnet34

My boyfriend already calls me a crazy handbag lady but... Really? :<

3 Kate Spade
2 Coach
1 C Wonder
Oh and I forgot, 1 old Fossil bag that I no longer use any more!


----------



## serenityneow

3 Balenciagas (selling 1)
2 Fendis
1 YSL
1 Gucci (lusting after one more)


----------



## touchofgold

I just got bit by the designer bug - or must I say the urge to take a baby step in the world..

I currently own:
Coach 2
Juicy Couture 1
Guess 2


----------



## clutchie

2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
1 Mulberry
1 Jimmy Choo
1 Marc Jacobs

Small but growing collection!


----------



## Tippie

I own

Louis Vuitton 5
Dior 2
Ferragamo 2
Bally 1
Balenciaga 1
Marc by Marc Jacobs 1
Yves Saint Laurent 1
Giorgio Armani 1
Kaviar Gauche (a german brand) 2
Loewe 1


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

42 Handbags total varying from non-designer to Contemporary to Luxury, and one that was handmade for me as a gift from my parents  Soon it will be a lot less since I have already sold 2 & selling a lot more that I have outgrown, I just want to keep the ones that I truly love & will use, or have a sentimental attachment to.


----------



## FacundaRhose

I only have 7.
6 LVs, 1 tiffany.

I sold all contemporary brands. The ones I couldn't sell, I gave away.


----------



## ishop05

2 LVs
1 chanel
1 hermes
1 gucci
1 tods
1 prada
1 fendi
2 bottega venetas
1 coach
1 michael kors
1 ferragamo
1 jimmy choo
3 longchamps
1 givenchy
Hmmmm.. Whats else do i have?!?

Loving my bag collection...


----------



## ninjanna

6x Alexander Wang bags
1x PS11
1x Balenciaga
1x YSL clutch
1x MBMJ
1x 3.1 Phillip Lim
1x Prada wallet

That's just branded bags. I have more non-designer bags.


----------



## beachgirl38

I seem to always end up with 10.  I have the few that I keep, then I buy a few more here & there, then sell some, but for some reason 10 always seems to be my comfortable number.  

 1.  Chloe Paraty  medium in tan
 2.  Chloe Marcie medium satchel in tan
 3.  Bottega Veneta, Medium in black
 4.  Rebecca Minkoff MAM in black
 5.  Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Verdes
 6.  Rebecca Minkoff Mini Affair in black
 7.  Prada Daino mini hobo in nocciola/camel  **just received yesterday & love it!
 8.  Coach Bridle bag in Espresso
 9.  J. Crew Biennial Hobo in bright blue
10. H&M black crossbody/saddlebag **my most inexpensive recent purchase- $25 or so but 
      not cheap looking at all!


----------



## klatte

6 LV, 8 Tsumori Chisato, 1 Prada, 6 Coach, 1 Fossil.. love them all


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

1.LV Alma PM 
2.LV Pochette Accesoires
3.Dior Pochette 
4.YSL Belle Du Jour
5.YSL Vanity Bowler
6.Jimmy Choo Mahala
7.Michael Kors messenger
8.Prada nylon tote
9.Gucci Jackie hobo
10.Emporio Armani tote


----------



## andiee0929

I have the tiniest collection of all. But I'm a proud mama 

1. Longchamp Le Pliage (red, black, navy)
2. YSL Belle de Jour clutch in Patent (black)
3. Vintage Chanel Double Flap in Medium (black)
4. Vintage Gucci (Alligator)
5. Sonia Rykiel Stripped Messenger Bag and Wallet
6. Marc by Marc Jacobs cloth tote
7. Fendi Grey/Black Python card holder


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

andiee0929 said:


> I have the tiniest collection of all. But I'm a proud mama
> 
> 1. Longchamp Le Pliage (red, black, navy)
> 2. YSL Belle de Jour clutch in Patent (black)
> 3. Vintage Chanel Double Flap in Medium (black)
> 4. Vintage Gucci (Alligator)
> 5. Sonia Rykiel Stripped Messenger Bag and Wallet
> 6. Marc by Marc Jacobs cloth tote
> 7. Fendi Grey/Black Python card holder



Hi. I have the same BDJ in patent black. &#128522;.
Tiny collection but quality. Vintage Chanel? I'm jealous. Oh and I hardly find or meet people who has a Sonia bag.


----------



## Hawaiii

About 25-30 including wristlets.  1 LV, 2 Prada, 1 Gucci, 1 Tod's, 6 Coach, 1 Vince Camuto, 1 MJ, 6 LeSport Sac, 1 D&B. The rest are non-designers. Hmmm... i think its time to go thru and get rid of some...


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Coach- 3
Rebecca Minkoff- 6
Louis Vuitton- 3
Alexander Wang- 2
Givenchy- 1
Balenciaga- 12 & counting..


----------



## RealBrunetteNot

I only have three bags - YSL Muse (purchased on Rodeo Drive),  Balenciaga City and a Chanel Mademoiselle (purchased in Paris). My collection will ever so sloooowly grow. Doesn't mean I can't look lots 'n' looooooooooots!


----------



## RealBrunetteNot

Impressive!


----------



## Info4Nicola

I might have an issue. I have over 96. I recently created my own dbase for consistency, maintenance and location. It's also on mi iPhone and iPad , that way I don't duplicate.


----------



## GemsBerry

Info4Nicola said:


> I might have an issue. I have over 96. I recently created my own dbase for consistency, maintenance and location. It's also on mi iPhone and iPad , that way I don't duplicate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2360599
> View attachment 2360600



I have 78+ and I track them in Excel too. What app do you use? it looks so neat!


----------



## couturequeen

RealBrunetteNot said:


> I only have three bags - YSL Muse (purchased on Rodeo Drive),  Balenciaga City and a Chanel Mademoiselle (purchased in Paris). My collection will ever so sloooowly grow. Doesn't mean I can't look lots 'n' looooooooooots!



What more could you need?  What a great set of classics!


----------



## couturequeen

These counts also include my clutches.

Bottega Veneta - 8
Reed Krakoff - 3
YSL - 2
Marc Jacobs - 2
Balenciaga - 1
Lauren Merkin - 1
Joy Gryson - 1


----------



## hellokittylover

I had two huge purse totes and now only have 1. I say I have about 25 good designer bags and about 10 non designer bags. What can I say... I love bags!!


----------



## Emlee1

wow i only own a designer satchel, 2 designer crossbodys, 2 going out nightclub cheap crossbody


----------



## dilip1066

I am having 17.


----------



## toughcookee

LV - 4
Gucci - 1
Mulberry - 1
Burberry - 2
Longchamp - 1
Celine - 2
Prada - 1
Ferragamo - 1
Coach - 1

Yet I only use a handful of them frequently. oh boy...


----------



## shorner1

LV- 5
Coach-3
Dior-1
Brooks Brothers-2


----------



## 2shai_

Balenciaga - 7
Chanel - 2
Dior - 2
Gucci - 3
LV - 1
AW - 1


----------



## Charlotte88

31 bags, 12 of them are designer bags.. Hopefully more to come!!!


----------



## Fluffysofa

Girl....TOO MANY. haha. 2 Chanel's, 5 LVs (my first purse love ) a burberry, 3 dooneys, 2 Michael Kors, a Marc Jacobs that I JUST got and LOVE (the leather is even more amazing tha chanel to me) a juicy and a few smaller ones. I think I have a problem....haha


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I currently have five designer ones and two others but used to have over 20! I much prefer having a smaller number, this way they all get used and I don't feel guilty. I always try to sell one if I intend to buy another.


----------



## paulina1234

About 11. Got rid of some and bought many new ones. I plan to not keep buying like i do and enjoy my collection instead of binging/purging though.


----------



## emilymg

Just two designer bags. I'm only a student so I don't have a ton of money to spend at the moment..  I recently sold a third bag though. I don't really need any more.


----------



## Info4Nicola

I use FileMaker. It's such an easy dbase. Thanks. It's nice to know their are others who like their plethora of bags. Some people look at me and my dbase like I've list my mind.


----------



## Info4Nicola

GemsBerry said:


> I have 78+ and I track them in Excel too. What app do you use? it looks so neat!




Thanks. I use FileMaker. Real easy. I liked how it works so well with my phone.


----------



## bakeacookie

I have 12 now! I think I'm at a good amount right now.  I'm into SLGs as of the moment.


----------



## T3mpi

1. MK hamilton in red
2. LV Neverful in damier ebene
3. Chanel Cambon flap
3. Chanel Jersey Reissue
4. Chanel half moon woc in black caviar with shw
5. Vintage Chanel maxi xl in black lambskin with ghw
6. Gucci duffle bag

Very small collection but I love all these bags


----------



## COA345

I've got 33, and half of them are non-designers for school/gym/beach etc. I desperately need to cut down, but these bags just don't ever wear out! #firstworldproblems. 

Recently sold 3 but bought 2 within a month :/

My plan is to use one bag constantly till it wears out and continue from there! One day, I will be able to get down to my goal number of 20 (mostly designer) bags


----------



## Princess Kelly

never can get enough of bagsss!!!!


----------



## debssx3

Not very many. Id like to own one of every brand or one of every diff styles (hobo, tote, clutch, etc). LOL I hope thats not asking too much.


----------



## debssx3

COA345 said:


> I've got 33, and half of them are non-designers for school/gym/beach etc. I desperately need to cut down, but these bags just don't ever wear out! #firstworldproblems.
> 
> Recently sold 3 but bought 2 within a month :/
> 
> My plan is to use one bag constantly till it wears out and continue from there! One day, I will be able to get down to my goal number of 20 (mostly designer) bags




LOL! Love the hashtag!


----------



## murray123

kel28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Don't know about you, but I get on a real guilt trip when I own too many bags.  I live by the motto of one in, one out.  I currently have four bags that I am using all the time, not including a LV and chloe that I don't use, but can't bear to part with and two evening bags.
> 
> I am currently tempted to buy two more which will retail at about £700 for both, but with clothing aswell this seems like a lot of ££ for one season!  I have been obsessing about them and I hate it!!!   HOW MANY BAGS IS TOO MANY, REALISTICALLY!!


2 Prada, 1 LV, 1 Burberry, 2 mystery vintage, Coach tote/diaper bag, coach cross body & feeling the "itch" again!


----------



## katiya

I had 12 but decided to sell more than 6 to buy new bags.I have a Celine obsession right now so I am selling all other brands away excepting LV and buying Celine! I mean I am trying to find it...Already got all soft and phantom so far,trapeze is coming....


----------



## RealBrunetteNot

And I just got a Fendi Spy!  Just had to.


----------



## Info4Nicola

GemsBerry said:


> I have 78+ and I track them in Excel too. What app do you use? it looks so neat!




FileMaker. Works great on my iPhone.


----------



## amie009

About 18, got rid of around 6 during our last cleanup!


----------



## champselysees13

27  x


----------



## KayuuKathey

Cant count them anymore. The number I had put in this thread before, add 20 more to it probably.

Mixture of high end, mid line, and foreign designer italian bags.


----------



## myserendipity

I don't have a lot of bag but the bag I have mostly branded such as;

LV: 2 bags and 1 emilie wallet
Coach: 2 bags and 1 sun glasses case
Longchamp: 3 bags
Balenciaga: 1 bag
Kate Spade: 1 bag
Michael Kors: 3 bags and 1 wristlet
Marc jacobs: 1 bag and 1 wallet
Anya Hindmarch: 1 bag
Harrods: 1 bag and 1 wristlet
Catch Kidston: 1 wristlet
TODS: 1 shoes

I love my small collections....


----------



## Weekend shopper

121-Coach
2- Balenciaga
13-Rebecca Minkoff
9-Louis Vuitton
1- Chanel
9- Gucci
2- Michael Kors
2- Yves Saint Laurent
1-Goyard
3-Furla
3-Kate Spade

I definitely don't need to buy any purses for a while.


----------



## Mama20

Weekend shopper said:


> 121-Coach
> 2- Balenciaga
> 13-Rebecca Minkoff
> 9-Louis Vuitton
> 1- Chanel
> 9- Gucci
> 2- Michael Kors
> 2- Yves Saint Laurent
> 1-Goyard
> 3-Furla
> 3-Kate Spade
> 
> I definitely don't need to buy any purses for a while.



Wow!  That's awesome, but how & where do you store them all?  I don't have that many and my closet already looks like it's all dustbags  ya gotta have a system right?


----------



## Weekend shopper

Mama20 said:


> Wow!  That's awesome, but how & where do you store them all?  I don't have that many and my closet already looks like it's all dustbags  ya gotta have a system right?



Thank you  I turned one of my guest rooms into a purse room


----------



## Mama20

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you  I turned one of my guest rooms into a purse room



Sounds cool!  Must be really fun to "shop" your own collection!  I think I just need to do a closet clean out...too much goes in & not enough going out=clutter!


----------



## katiya

I ended up having
-LV speedy 30 monogram 
-LV small Willshire in amarante
-LV Eva Clutch
-Chloe Elsie small in purple
-Celine All soft
-Celine Phantom in cobalt blue
-Celine Trapeze croco 
This works perfectly for me and I don't plan any other purchases so far


----------



## jen1114

Chanel*4
LV*3
Goyard*8
Bottega*5
Balenciaga*3
Marc jacobs*2
Chloe*1
YSL*1
Anya Hindmarch*1
TOD'S*1
Meli Melo*1
Longchamp*3

&#8943;&#8943;too many&#128561;


----------



## Weekend shopper

Mama20 said:


> Sounds cool!  Must be really fun to "shop" your own collection!  I think I just need to do a closet clean out...too much goes in & not enough going out=clutter!



I have definitely cut down on my Coach purchases. The majority of them were purchased at the outlet. I have noticed that the bag I use the most is my Goyard.


----------



## MagicMinaudiere

I am sorry not sorry to say over 100


----------



## jxwilliams

Well, I have 4 and am pretty happy with that number!  I still love to look though!  

1 MZ Wallace crossbody
2 Coach shoulder bags
1 LV neverfull tote


----------



## dbaum

MagicMinaudiere said:


> I am sorry not sorry to say over 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415220



WOW! You must have a HUGE closet. I have about 30 or so and I was starting to feel guilty. 

Thanks for sharing!!!! Lovely group shot!!!!


----------



## CheekynCheerful

I currently own 4 bags: 2 Coach , 1 Dooney & Bourke and 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs; I also own a Northface tote, which I consider my specialty bag since it has a laptop compartment as well as straps on the back which allow one to carry a mat. I like having the Northface when I need to carry my laptop because I would not carry it any of my designer bags. I have some other bags on my list; I do not want to own over 15 because it would be too overwhelming for me (especially since some of the bags I really want are pricey).


----------



## vistancia

I currently own 12 designer bags 

2 Chanel - medallion tote, cotton ligne reporter
2 Balenciaga - 2013 City, 2009 midday 
2 prada
2 LV - horiontal batignolles, pochette
1 Givenchy pandora
1 saint laurent betty
1 Furla Candy bag
1 Coach Madison Sabrina


----------



## mutedfaith

MagicMinaudiere said:


> I am sorry not sorry to say over 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415220


THATS AMAZING!


----------



## longbourn

Far too many!

With a heavy heart - I've now started disposing them.


----------



## clu13

38

19 LV
8 Chanel
1 Michael kors collection
1 botkier
4 treesje
1 Rebecca minkoff 
2 Lauren merkin
1 foley+corinna
1 coach (my very first designer bag from 2000)

Sold many many coach, RM, LV, Tory Burch, Valentino, Prada and Kate spade bags. Still need to sell more - they just sit around. Probably had closer to 60 at one point.


----------



## LBrown

3 Louie's 1 Louie wallet
2 long champ 
Many Michael kors. 
Had many more, but sold them all. But I don't think that's bad for 21  I'm just starting!


----------



## Piarpreet

Hi guys and gals... I might be moving back to Spain (currently living in NYC) and I have been doing "inventory". I have 46 bags. Not all are designer, but damn... How many is too many? They are all my little pieces of art and I make my outfits around which bag I want to carry...   Feeling self-conscious and almost embarrassed to move back to my mom's with all of this stuff. She hates it that I spend money on such things, and she is kind of a minimalist. I love them, and I would love to stay in the US just so I could live my life with my hobbies lol. Too bad I'm from Spain and my marriage has not worked out. It was already bad to be cheated on, and neglected... but now I have to start over and decide what to do with my stuff... They are all so pretty! I don't want to get rid of any! 

Celine: trapeze navy blue
Chanel: black boy with chains
Balenciaga: mini city black giant silver h/w
Dolce and Gabanna: mini miss sicily sequin black/silver
Loeffler Randall: ride hair calf neon pink
Proenza schouler: medium PS1 in royal blue, mini holographic PS11
Alexander Wang: black rockie with rose gold h/w, black diego with iridescent h/w, green rocco with gold h/w
Phillip Lim: White studded mini pashli
Derek Lam: crossbody in dalmatian
Prada: Saffiano lux small red, and a nylon/leather black with gold h/w
Valentino: Black noir tote medium, and red patent punkouture tote medium
Gucci: Marrakesh beige
Milly: iridescent Avril clutch
Louis Vuitton: Nevefull medium damier
Michael Kors: N-S yellow hamilton with studs, neon yellow mini selma, brown mini hamilton
Coach: violet penny, coral mini duffle
Longchamp: 5 large duffle bags (Jeremy scott), 2 mini le pliage
BCBG Max Azria: black clutch
Juicy Couture: iridescent bag with holographic fake snake (yes, lol)
Cambridge Satchel bags: neon yellow, neon pink, silver, pale gold
10 Rebecca Minkoffs..... Oh man... I got tired of typing 


I already have a box with like 4 bags I want to sell/exchange/swap. Where do I take them? I hate this ebay thing. I live in NYC.

Thanx!


----------



## dorres

Try poshmark. There's a 20% fee they take out from the amount you sold it at. Good luck! Too bad your marriage didn't work out. Now, time to move on and clean out your closet. Hugs!


----------



## babevivtan

I have no advice but am sending you a big virtual hug


----------



## vink

If you love them, don't get rid of them. 
And Big Hug for you.


----------



## Masteryoda

I wouldn't get rid of any unless ur tired of some. Everyone has a few bags here and there that theyre tired of so u could likely thin out some. If your mom doesn't like it, that's ok! Everyone is different and everyone has diff hobbies. I'm sure she has hobbies or things that she does that you don't like either, but no one should judge another person. If u still feel self conscious just tell her that the bags r fake from vendors in NYC. There r def enough of them there so it's believable, and she won't think that u spent a lot. 

eBay can b hateful but it likely will get u the most $$. Just b careful and take pics of every angle of ur bag including tags in case a buyer ends up saying its fake or not in the condition that u specified. 

That's y bags r so wonderful...unlike a bad ex husband or bf, they're always there for u! Lol Don't let anyone strip u of that joy!


----------



## papertiger

Firstly, I am so sorry things didn't work out 

Try not to see all 46 bags as one.

a)

Pick out a fixed number like 5 or 10 that you like best. Answer one of those hypothetical scenarios, these would be the bags you would save from a disaster.

b)

Pick out the ones you can think of selling/gifting without hyperventilating/crying. The idea is to get the number down and realise that YOU are in charge, not your ex and not your mum.

c)

The secondary phase, with the remainder bags. These are the ones for further consideration. The bag you still love but never wear anymore and is still worth some decent money or the bag that is practically new but unknown brand but looks a bit dated 

Once you let yourself keep some and know they are part of your wardrobe, then make a positive decision to sell/gift some which will make you feel you've done well and not guilty for your whole collection. Then you can sought out the c) the remainder, thinking of it as just another task that needs to get done.


----------



## noitsyou

You can try online consignment stores like Portero or Mallories that specialise in reselling luxury goods. They might not do the cheaper bags like MK or Rebecca Minkoff though. I'm sure there are physical consignment stores in NYC as well.


----------



## PrincessCypress

I've gotten rid of many bags, but I'm down to 11 right now:

1 Hermes
1 Chanel
3 Balenciaga
4 Brahmin
1 Brighton
1 Ugg


----------



## platinum_babie

You have an awesome awesome premier collection of bags. To answer your question, I only have like 4-5 premier designer bags (balenciaga, chloe, etc) but I have maybe 10-15 contemporary designer and commercial branded bags (Coach, Nine West, Puma, Aldo, Big Buddha etc.). I used to have more cheap bags but donated most of them as I try to do that every time I move to a different city or country (I lived in three countries in the last four years.) I still have a lot of my lower end bags back home.

vinted.com allows you to do sales and swap and trades for bags as well as other fashionable items. You can do the exchanges locally but they also provide you with shipping labels if you are not doing the exchange in person. US only.

If you sign up, do let me know your id  

I'm sorry about your situation but things can only go up from there right? Not everyone is lucky enough to get a start-over 

Good luck!


----------



## SpeedyLady37

8 LV
1 Balenciaga
3 Longchamp
1 Coach


----------



## lolalalo

20 bags (not branded, not leather), some of them are GUESS brands. Then 8 normal branded bags, leather, like Fossil, Furla, Kate spade, and Zara. Also many wallets. Aargh too much money i spend for buying bags. Now i quit buying more. Better use money for other important things. However i love my bags


----------



## _sinfuL

7! I tend to stick to classics that I know I'll wear for a long time.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

MagicMinaudiere said:


> I am sorry not sorry to say over 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415220


Omg, is this bag heaven?!


----------



## vistancia

_sinfuL said:


> 7! I tend to stick to classics that I know I'll wear for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2440313



Smart and chic!


----------



## SnowBlossom

Hmm...

Sunshine yellow Kate Spade
Teal Lina Pelle 
Pink patent and canvas Burberry hobo
Light pink Dior New Lock
Light pink Dior WOC (that I use as an evening bag)
Poppy pink Dior soft tote
Bronze Chanel tote

Oh, and an old fabric Dior saddle logo bag that I would never carry now...  But I have a sentimental attachment to it! 

So, a total of 8 bags.  I'm currently downsizing, though.


----------



## zaara10

MagicMinaudiere said:


> I am sorry not sorry to say over 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415220



Wowza!!! You could just lay in there & make a purse angel! Lol
Did it take forever to display them for a pic? And cleanup, yikes! 
Anyway, that's an amazing collection. Enjoy!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

I have 10.  
8 LV 
1D&G
1mkors


----------



## roanth

_sinfuL said:


> 7! I tend to stick to classics that I know I'll wear for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2440313




That is a great collection!


----------



## MarieG

I've downsized significantly!

'05 Turquoise Balenciaga City
'05 Apple Green Balenciaga City
'08 Black Balenciaga City
'07 Black Balenciaga Work
'09 Black Fendi Spy
'10 Black YSL Muse
'13 Off White Givenchy Nightingale
'13 Damier Azur Louis Vuitton GM Neverfull

I also have some Bal coinpurses, an LV Damier Azur long wallet and an LV Mono Pochette but those don't really count.

So 8 bags in total at the moment


----------



## LuxeDeb

MagicMinaudiere said:


> I am sorry not sorry to say over 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415220



What a gorgeous pic! A woman after my own heart! I want to do that with mine, but I'm afraid I would never get them to fit back into my closet (room).


I have about 150 handbags. I should sell off a few, but they are all so fabulous. It's such an addiction!


----------



## StayChic

6 at the moment. It'll be 7-8 soon!


----------



## MAGJES

Balenciaga - 14
Hermes - 3
Chanel - 7
Celine - 6
LV - 3
Proenza Schouler - 3
Chloe - 1
Gucci - 1
Mulberry - 1
Rebecca Minkoff - 2


----------



## new_to_lv

I have 11 handbags

6 Balenciagas
5 LV

Still wanting more...


----------



## applecidered

I think I have 9 now... half are cheapish bags that I use when I run errands.


----------



## platinum_babie

2 Balenciaga
1 Chloe
2 MbMJ 
2 KS
1 Coach 

2 Big Buddha
2 Nine West
2 Puma
1 Guess
3 Aldo
2 no name

That i can remember..they're not all in one country. So around 20ish...
Some of the are gifts i don't really use anymore and feel guilty to rid (Coach, Guess, Puma)


----------



## Phiomega

5 LVs - speedy b, Neverfull, petit noe, delightful, pochette
1 Prada - Saffiano double zip tote
1 Bally - Pamia perforated goatskin
1 Givenchy - black pandora with baseball stitching
4 coach - duffle, new Willis, two other I forgot the name
3 MK - Hamilton, fuchsia small tote, one other
1 DvF440 - red lizard skin combo
2 Tods - old and new g-styling sacca

That's a lot! Indeed I went crazy last year....


----------



## itsjustjacki

4  
2 Rebecca Minkoffs, a cupid and a mam
2 No brands, a crossbody that was a gift and a gray hobo that was $25 and I absolutely love


----------



## Bitten

Let me see  

LV Damier speedy B 30
LV Alma in epi cannelle
LV SC slim clutch in cobalt
YSL Muse clutch in black satin
YSL Belle du Jour clutch in patent marine
Longchamp red leather toggle tote
Bally black small hobo
Michael Kors chocolate leather/GHW skorpios tote
Anya Hindmarch black Carker
Anya Hindmarch Gracie clutch in plum satin
Anya Hindmarch Albion tote in black
Prada blue leather hobo
Chanel classic double flap in beige caviar/SHW
Hermes Birkin 35 black togo/GHW

So that's 14 all up.

I don't have any additional purchases planned at this stage. I've been collecting since I was 21 and I'm now 31 so that's a decade of purses, just over 1 per year. I'm pretty happy with that  Everything is classic, high quality and works beautifully with my wardrobe


----------



## friday13bride

5 LV
5 Gucci
1 Fendi
1 Emilio Pucci
2 MJ Collection
1 MK
3 Dooney Burke
3 Kate Spade
1 Ralph Lauren
1 Juicy Couture
2 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Halston Heritage
1 Lucky Brand
4 Coach
There are a few more but I'm too lazy to go check to see which ones I forgot

I don't think I need anymore... Well maybe 1 or 2


----------



## Rocket_girl

jayney said:


> Closet ???
> 
> I turned one of my spare bedrooms into my "purse room."!   Most of my bags are on display as is all my luggage. I wish I could find a way to display all my accessories. Unless everything is out I sometimes forget that I have something.  (Oh what a burden!)
> 
> That said I won't even try to start listing them because then I will either
> 
> a. be ashamed at how much money I have spent over the years or
> 
> b. decide that there are holes in my collection that need to be filled !



Or c: both a and b, above. That would be me. 

I have too many. Over 31, hopefully less than 50. I am genuinely afraid to count. Or, when I count and start to be scared by the number, I stop counting and start rearranging the display. I just packed them for a move. Without counting. 

This after giving away another 25-30 just in the past 2 months, in anticipation of move. Gave 9 to a family member yesterday alone (among the 9 were Cole-Haan, Kate Spade, Badgley Mischka, other assorted low and mid-range contemporary designers). Most - if not all - purchased at TJMaxx/Marshalls and the like. 

I only have two four-digit bags -- Chanel and Ferragamo  -- and a handful (3-4) in the high three digits (Jerome Dreyfus Etienne on sale, Anya Hindmarch maxi zip satchel, on sale, Hugo Boss hobo/tote via duty free, and just added an $800 Lacoste bucket for $400).

And this: delayed flight, mid-move, means I am stuck in my moved-out home with no stuff, no work, and time to kill while friends are working. While out and about today, so tempting to stop by TJMaxx... just to see what they've got. Yikes.


----------



## CheekynCheerful

I already posted on this forum before,but since then I have acquired some new bags:

1 Dooney & Burke
2 Coach
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
1 Rebecca Minkoff 

I hope in the near future (for my 21st birthday, which will be April of this year) to obtain a Louis Vuitton Speedy Bandouliere 30 or 35 in Damier Ebene as my final bag (until I have a career).


----------



## Katazee

Apparently I have a problem...I'm in the 80+ range for purses. Some randoms yes, but also a designer flood. 

13 Gucci
3 Louis Vuitton
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs
17 Coach
1 Chanel
2 Michael Kors
1 Cavalli 
1 Versace
1 Fendi

the list goes on...


----------



## wawazhou

More than 31, and still want more 'cause I still don't have a Celine and a Dior.


----------



## ninjanna

14 including clutches and wristlets.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Five:

Chanel tassel hobo
LV Josephine PM Mini Lin
Coach Kristin hobo
Vintage Coach Madison satchel
Vintage Coach slim bucket shoulder bag


----------



## Carrelover

On a slow boat to Banned Island.... I have a lot and counting, mostly vintage beauties. All cataloged in effort to manage my impulsive buying habit  (sadly to say, not sure it is working.  I am already on #15 bag this year alone...aarrrgh )


----------



## missmandymarie

Let's see...

2 B. Makowsky
1 Calvin Klein
1 Coach
1 Cynthia Rowley
1 Dooney & Bourke
1 Emma Fox
1 Franklin Covey
1 Kooba
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Michael Kors
2 Rebecca Minkoff

So I have 13 all together. I technically have 4 others in my closet right now (1 Louis Vuitton, 1 Coach, 2 D&B) but they're listed on eBay waiting to be sold so they don't count, right?  I'm getting more practical about what bags fit my lifestyle so I'm using the money from selling those ones to get a MbMJ and another Rebecca Minkoff that will suit me more. 

I only have 2 wallets though, I'm glad I don't get as obsessed with those!


----------



## new_to_lv

new_to_lv said:


> I have 11 handbags
> 
> 6 Balenciagas
> 5 LV
> 
> Still wanting more...




I posted here not long ago but my handbag collection has already changed (+ I forgot to mention 2 bags last time)

I have 17 handbags:

8 Balenciagas
6 LV
1 Chanel WOC
1 All Saints clutch
1 Frye Tote


----------



## A_Bag_Lady

13. Better get another, so I avoid that unlucky number.


----------



## sandraan

I have 10 so far. 

4 Louis Vuitton 
1 Chanel
1 Miu Miu
1 Prada
1 Gucci
1 Michael Kors
1 Coach


----------



## az2013

I have 

4 LV  (1 of them is still new)
4 Rebecca Minkoff (1 of them is still new)
4 coach (2 of them are still new)
2 burberry
1 Marc Jacob
1 MMJ
1 BCBG max (new)
3 can't remember brands.

wow....can't believe that I have so many bags....


----------



## GGspice25

8 LVs
1 Prada
1 Coach
1 Dooney & Burke


----------



## Onebagtoomany

The ones in my signature (7) plus a black Gucci logo canvas clutch which I never use and really should sell.  My most used bags currently are my Givenchy Antigona and LV Neverfull.


----------



## barskin

29* in current rotation, about as many on the bench (or semi-retirement) and about 10 more that are vintage that I mainly use as display.




 

*6 Coach
1 Brahmin
3 DKNY
3 Calvin Klein
1 Dooney & Bourke
1 Rebecca Minkoff
2 Michael Kors
1 LV Alma
1 Dior
3 Ralph Lauren
1 Cole Hahn
1 Marc Jacobs
1 BCBG
2 Anne Klein 
1 &#8220;Made in Italy for Saks Fifth Avenue&#8221; no name
1 &#8220;Made in Italy for I don&#8217;t know&#8221; no name


----------



## cheburashka73

I have not so many bags:

1 Gucci
2 Prada
2 Dolce Gabbana 

Wallets:
1 YSL
1 Gucci 

My favourite D&G miss sicily mini


----------



## Ebonynoir

I have 10 bags, which fit my lifestyle. 

2 vintage Ferragamo's
2 LV's
*2 DKNY cross body (hope to replace with 2 other bag)*
1 Sonia Rykiel
1 Longchamp le pliage
1 Furla
1 Giani Chiarini tote


----------



## Precious84

35... eeeep...

1 Nike gym bag
2 unbranded clutches
1 DVF laptop bag
1 Air France vintage messenger bag
1 Christian Lacroix work bag
5 LVs
2 Chanel 
4 Coach
3 Longchamp
2 Gucci
1 Mulberry Alexa-inspired bag
2 Victoria's Secret carryons
1 Anne Klein rolling luggage
1 Billabong bag
1 MK
1 Kate Spade
1 Nine West
1 Tory Burch
1 Balenciaga
1 Burberry
1 Bloomingdale ' s small brown bag lunch bag
1 Dooney & Bourke lunchbag


----------



## lnw85

To make this sound slightly more scandalous - my number is 12 
4 Coach (planning to sell one)
2 Rebecca Minkoff (currently selling one)
2 Balenciaga (both currently on their way to me) 
2 Chanel (thinking about selling one... we'll see how that goes)
1 Dooney & Bourke
1 Kate Spade

I have a few wallets (only high end designer is Salvatore Ferragamo and it is a vintage bi-fold) and a few other miscellaneous bags/totes which I don't think really count towards a designer handbag collection.

I guess I'm not doing too bad although a year ago - I only had my 4 Coach bags... so clearly I got really into handbags over the last year and maybe now I'm done.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

1 LV
1 Chanel
4 Mulberry
4 MBMJ
3 Alexander Wang
1 Chloé

In addition to this, I do have around 20 smaller bags from Zara, H&M, Asos and some flea market finds. After reading a lot of posts in this thread, I feel that I have a lot of bags


----------



## LVk8

Including clutches/pochettes but not SLGs or luggage I have 18 total after my most recent closet reorganization

5 LV 
2 Marc Jacobs
2 Prada
2 Kate  Spade
4 Coach
1 Tory  Burch 
1 Milly
1 Vera Bradley

Of those
6 clutches/pochettes
5 crossbody 
3 totes
3 shoulder/hobo
1 top handle

Right now I feel very bag content!  I think I have a good mix of sizes, styles, colors and textures to wear dressed up or dressed down &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LBrown

I am please to say that since my last post I am up to 5 Louie's. I just love LV and don't really want to switch. I have the neverfull MM and GM I have the delightful MM the speedy 30 and the alma pm. I also have the keychain pouch and the Sarah wallet. I now have my grandma hooked who's looking into the manhattan PM! Lol.


----------



## LVk8

LBrown said:


> I am please to say that since my last post I am up to 5 Louie's. I just love LV and don't really want to switch. I have the neverfull MM and GM I have the delightful MM the speedy 30 and the alma pm. I also have the keychain pouch and the Sarah wallet. I now have my grandma hooked who's looking into the manhattan PM! Lol.



I'm obsessed with my Manhattan PM.  That's the bag that hooked me on LV!


----------



## mmmilkman

I'm down to 6 now:
3 Givenchy
2 Prada
1 Bottega Veneta

My work horses


----------



## lenarmc

I'm scared to count. While I have sold quite a few because my needs have changed, they've been replaced.

Quickly.


----------



## jeya13

16 here:

2 LV
1 Burberry
4 Rebecca Minkoff
4 Kate Spade
2 Coach
1 Longchamp
1 Dooney & Bourke
1 Kooba

I had 24 or 25 about a year ago and found it was just too many. This is a much more manageable number that fits well in my closet


----------



## Tuned83

I think I have >15 Most recent and yet to be used is my snakeskin anya clutch. Bought on Bond street about 1 month ago


----------



## Precious84

1/3 of
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my collection says good morning!


----------



## little tree

I have 10 bags :
2 Chanel (1 GST 1 CF)
2 Balenciaga
2 Gucci
2 Coach
1 Prada 
1 Burberry


----------



## Wumzy

1 Mulberry Bayswater (oak)
1 Marc Jacobs Single bag (large)
1 Longchamp planetes (plum)
1 Michael Kors signature satchel (large)
1 Coach suede Taylor (Bordeaux)
1 Michael Kors shoulder bag (don't know the name of the style)


----------



## ladyscylla

I have 20 yet

18 LV 

1 YSL

1 Mar Jacobs


----------



## nanaimo75

34


----------



## traciilicious

I have 14 so far excluding SLGs. As i'm only 22 yo, I think I should slow down...  &#55357;&#56861;

3 LV
1 Prada 
1 Balenciaga 
2 Marc Jacobs 
2 Longchamp 
1 Coach 
1 Kate Spade
3 Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Bunnyboo

Wish I could be owner of so many! I'm more of a purse fanatic than a shoe person haha


----------



## couturelover_1

This pole just made me go to my closet and count, 98 and one is in the mail. Oh my! Now that I've counted it seems so excessive, yeesh. But I feel this is a safe place not to be judged, I love them all. A majority of them are vintage clutches that I've collected for the past 10 years. Sharing a pic of the purse wall...
Then the work horses, the ones there's no point putting on the shelf


----------



## BagAddiction712

6 LV
1 gucci
3 dooney and bourke 
4 coach 

And a lot of non designer


----------



## Miss wywy

I own 14..........working on more


----------



## Miss wywy

couturelover_1 said:


> This pole just made me go to my closet and count, 98 and one is in the mail. Oh my! Now that I've counted it seems so excessive, yeesh. But I feel this is a safe place not to be judged, I love them all. A majority of them are vintage clutches that I've collected for the past 10 years. Sharing a pic of the purse wall...
> Then the work horses, the ones there's no point putting on the shelf


nice bag collection


----------



## debbie97439

mahbag! said:


> Right now I own 29 handbags total. 29! *faints* I'll never disclose that information anywhere else except on this forum...
> 
> How about you guys?


i'm freaking out because i have 5 and am still looking for more!


----------



## rachelish

i have 6
2 chanels 
1 LV 
1 PS1 
1 mulberry
1 prada


----------



## Olives

Five. I am on the hunt for my next bag though.


----------



## couturelover_1

Miss wywy said:


> nice bag collection



Thank you, I've worked very hard on it


----------



## DesignerNewbie

8 'premium' and 3 'non-premium':
4 Chloes
2 Balenciagas
1 Chanel
1 Mulberry
1 Mansur Gavriel
1 See by Chloe
1 Kate Spade


----------



## Cattyyellow

Just today I purchased a LV damier speedy and after I did, I started to wonder when I'm going to rotate that bag in. I still have a Burberry that I haven't used yet, so I need to use that one first. 

So it led me to the question how many bags do you have? How many more do you want? 

I think I'm going on ban after the Burberry spring sale. I love bags, but I want to use the ones I have before buying more. At least that's what I'm telling myself today


----------



## lnw85

couturelover_1 said:


> This pole just made me go to my closet and count, 98 and one is in the mail. Oh my! Now that I've counted it seems so excessive, yeesh. But I feel this is a safe place not to be judged, I love them all. A majority of them are vintage clutches that I've collected for the past 10 years. Sharing a pic of the purse wall...
> Then the work horses, the ones there's no point putting on the shelf


No judgement - just crazy jealous over here 

Your collection is beautiful - 

Since I posted not long ago, my collection has undergone some changes: 

I now have 12 in my possession (excluding SLGs and various other items that I don't think count towards a designer handbag collection)

2 Balenciaga
1 Chanel 
2 Rebecca Minkoff (both actually en route to me)
1 Dolce & Gabbana 
3 Coach (two of which I am planning to sell)
1 Kate Spade 
2 Dooney & Bourke

So, once I sell off the two Coach, I will be left with an even 10 - I still have a few "wishlist" items but trying to be bag content for the time being until bank account recovers


----------



## lovingmybags

Err...22...and thinking of buying a few more!  But that will only include the grails that I have on my wishlist.  Also contemplating on selling one or two...

So far:

Balenciaga (don't know the style): 1
Celine large bittersweet in white pebbled 
Chloe paddington capsule tote in forest green 
Coach large borough in black marobox
Coach large borough in patchwork
Coach large borough in warm grey, retro glove leather
Coach large borough soft in earth
Coach edgepaint preston in ecru/seamist
Dior detective voyage
Fendi diavolo in dark brown
Fendi doctor frame b bag in white
Ferragamo Dama tote in black
Ferragamo Marisa bag in coral
Ferragamo large Celtico bag in red patent
Lanvin Amalia in Vieux Rose
Lanvin Amalia in ivory python
Lanvin Red Happy GM in grained calfskin
Lanvin Kentucky bag in bronze
Miu Miu brown buffalo skin backpack 
Prada pitone python frame bag 
Tods 24 hr shopping grande in white 
YSL (back when it was YSL) oversize muse in red calfskin


----------



## world of B

111  craaaazy I knooooow! lol


----------



## world of B

couturelover_1 said:


> This pole just made me go to my closet and count, 98 and one is in the mail. Oh my! Now that I've counted it seems so excessive, yeesh. But I feel this is a safe place not to be judged, I love them all. A majority of them are vintage clutches that I've collected for the past 10 years. Sharing a pic of the purse wall...
> Then the work horses, the ones there's no point putting on the shelf


I love your collection!


----------



## melvel

Premier designers (10):

LV - 3
Balenciaga -2
Gucci - 1
Goyard - 1
Givenchy - 1
Chloe - 1
Mulberry - 1

Contemporary (23)
Kate Spade - 3
Coach - 2
Rebecca Minkoff - 3
Tano - 3
Linea Pelle - 1
Hayden Harnett - 3
Dooney & Bourke - 1
Longchamp - 5
Tory Burch - 1
Furla - 1

I don't resell bags because to be honest, the resale market where i live is pretty small. Also, i don't really buy bags with the intention of possibly selling them in the future...I use and abuse these bags til they die LOL. If I don't like a bag anymore, I usually pass them on to my sister or my mom.

What I want to add? Possibly a Proenza Keepall, a Celine Mini Luggage, a Bottega hobo and the LV Totally MM in Ebene. As much as I drool over Chanel and Hermes, my lifestyle can't justify buying those bags.


----------



## Younglove

Wow some of these collections are crazy nice! I only have about 10! I've sold off and on over the years since my tastes change so much. 
I only carry contemporary though. I used to be crazy ridiculous with my bags and spending habits so I've paired it down and am quite content 

6 coach all leather and FP
2 vera bradley 
1 Burberry


----------



## Silversun

This thread is making me feel less guilty about my collection.  Comparatively, it's not too large!

2 Mulberry
1 Hermes
1 Givenchy
1 Balenciaga
1 Bottega Venta
1 Proenza Schouler
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs
1 Loewe


----------



## Pimpernel

Modest but thoroughly loved:

1 Chloè
1 nameless, unused real croco satchel bequeathed by my Parisian Granny, from the 1940s
1 LV
3 Liebeskind
1 Brick´s
2 Samsonite
2 Mandarina Duck
1 Longchamp
1 Picard
1 Jost
2 GG&L
1 Brussels Gobelins
Various rucksacks, beach bags, shopping totes & evening clutches.


----------



## Agong921

I am new to this forum... Not sure how many I own in total as some are in storage but this is my most used collection of handbags and I thought I'd share it with you guys!  *family picture* Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Agong921 said:


> I am new to this forum... Not sure how many I own in total as some are in storage but this is my most used collection of handbags and I thought I'd share it with you guys!  *family picture* Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620121



Nice collection! Don't you just love the LV BH? It's hard to switch out of that bag for me every time I use it, lol Thanks for sharing


----------



## Agong921

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Nice collection! Don't you just love the LV BH? It's hard to switch out of that bag for me every time I use it, lol Thanks for sharing



Thanks  Yes! I got it pre-loved and its the most comfortable tote style bag I own! I love the look of it and how not everyone has it


----------



## silvsiara

2 LV - Damier Alma PM and Monogram Neverfull GM
2 Dior - Denim Monogram Flight East West Small Tote and Denim Saddle Bag 
2 Celine - orange Phantom and indigo mini luggage 
1 Burberry - everyday bag until very recently 
1 3.1 Philip Lim - medium Pashli Satchel in ink 
1 Saint Laurent - Lutetia clutch in black 
2 Lulu Guinness - sequinned Union Jack black clutch and red perspex lips clutch
3 Mary Katrantzou - one large Kathmandu pouch, and smaller pouches in Botanist and bird postage stamp print


----------



## Venessa84

I tried remembering my collection through memory since I'm away from home this wknd.  I believe I'm up to 63 (sold a few last year) not including SLGs.  

1 Marc by Marc Jacobs
12 Coach
1 Christian Dior
1 Fendi
3 Ferragamo
7 Juicy Couture
4 Marc Jacobs
3 Burberry
1 Made in Italy bought in Italy bag
4 Gucci
1 Chloe
1 Dolce & Gabbana
1 Furla
1 Ellen Tracey
1 Burgundy Bag that I can't remember the designer
2 Dooney & Bourke
2 Michael Kors
3 Louis Vuitton
1 Roberto Cavalli
2 BCBG
4 J. Crew
1 NY Yankee Shoulder Bag (My DH is a die hard Yankee fan)
1 Be & D
1 Botkier
1 Calvin Klein
1 Cole Haan
2 Vera Bradley (given as gifts and never used)


----------



## Larraine

Got 9 bags&#128516;


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

1-Hermes
1-Chanel
16-LV
2-Prada
2-Bottega Veneta
1-Balenciaga 
1-Burberry
1-Michael Kors
1-Coach


----------



## Fashionista524

So far I own 11 Premium Designer bags:

8 Gucci 
1 LV
1 Marc Jacob
1 Burberry


----------



## Expy00

I stopped counting them a few years ago


----------



## theresasie

I have 2 chanel (reissue+boy), 2 balenciaga (city+velo), 4LV (speedy30+eva clutch+verona+totally pm), 2gucci (sukey tote+boston bag), 4coach, and 1longchamp planette


----------



## deefinest

3 LVs &#128516;


----------



## rheenabrielle

These are what i can afford and willing to spend for now lol

1 LV
1 Burberry

4 Longchamp..


----------



## bags and bijoux

I have two bags a hand held black bag and a tote bag in navy with vachetta leather strap. I plan on adding a couple of clutch bags to my collection.


----------



## shopboy

4 Balenciagas (3 Weekenders, 1 Work)
2 Burberry (totes)  
1 Burberry Black label (messenger)
2 Chanels (totes)
1 CK Calvin Klein (backpack)
3 Dior (Tote, bumbag)
3 Gucci (2 messengers, 1 duffle)
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs (carryall)
1 Prada (sling bag)
2 Vivienne Westwood (duffle, bodypack)
1 YSL (carryall)
Total: 21

This is like an inventory and it's shocking to see I have so many bags! Gosh, I think I need to ban myself!


----------



## Esquared72

Current tally:

10 Longchamp (nylon and leather)
3 MbMJ
2 MJ
2 Chloe
2 Kate Spade
1 Ferragamo
1 Henri Bendel clutch


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

1-5, I started selling things to keep it simple.


----------



## tinybutterfly

I have 21...and I thought I had around 10 to 12. 

I have been thinking about taking some to the consignment shop. I'd rather have around 10 to 12. For me that seems more manageable. 

I've actually got two handbags and a wallet sitting on the guest bed while I am deciding do they stay or do they go? And I have two more plus a wristlet in mind to also take to sell. 

Like others have mentioned I want to use all of my bags and if I see some are not being used, then they can go. Plus I have been editing my wardrobe. Probably a good idea for me to do the same with my handbags.

I've stopped buying for now. 

4 LV
9 Coach ( 2 are clutches)
2 MK
3 Vera Bradley ( counting these because I do use them. Never say never. lol)
1 Fossil

ETA-I found 2 more. 1 Stone Mountain, 1 Walmart bag that I use on our boat vacation each year.


----------



## littlecollector

6 bags in total
2 kate spades
1 coach
1 madewell 
1 ambrosi abrianna 
1 ted baker

I am selling my coach and ambrosi abrianna. The rest of the bags cover all of my needs-work, travelling, shopping etc...... 
Try to keep my collection small so that i use everything. And i am very happy so far


----------



## 47foxes

I have 102 Coach purses, 10 Michael kors, 1 Longchap, 6 Danier, 1 KGB, 2 Nella Bella, 4 Matt&Nat, 2 Guess, 2 fake Louis Vuitton Alma, 1 Jenne Lottie,  20 some other brands.
I should down size a little bit, 
I have a notebook with every designer bag I own, printed in color, marked the price I paid and numbered, and also has little comments on each one. I love my purses, I have to touch them everyday.


----------



## minoxa33

Uh, I should stop buying RIGHT NOW!  Counted for the first time... 11 Longchamp, 5 Clutches, 2 Mulberry, 2 Tods, 2 No Name, 1 Maison Mollerus, 1 Prada, 1 Tommy Hilfiger, 1 Tory Burch, 1 Liebeskind, 1 Calvin Klein, 1 Gucci.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ashamed to say  I actually had to do a count before I knew!  
*32*

(No great surprise my current address is Ban Island!)


----------



## Luvdabags

I have:

7 LV
2 MK (just sold 2 others)
1 RM
2 Longchamp 
1 Coach
1 DB (It was a gift from my mom and even though I don't wear it, I can't bring myself to sell it) 
2 Gucci (on their way)

Total brings me to 16


----------



## jennytiu

I have: 

3 LVs 
2 Longchamp 
3 Prada 
1 MK 
2 Givenchy 
1 Proenza Schouler 
1 Ferragamo 

Total of 13. Will definitely be adding a few more next month after my Europe vacation.


----------



## Moving to Texas

65 but they're not all designer.  Wish I had a collection like couturelover_1.


----------



## reenxo

I have around 15... I haven't actually counted until now, yikes!

- 6 Kate Spade
- 5 Rebecca Minkoff
- 3 Coach
- 1 Matt & Nat

And a few small purses that can't really hold much other than a phone or mini-wallet 

No premier bags as of yet. Maybe one day, I'll own my dream Bal...


----------



## mouniae

My teeny collection. Weirdly enough, all my "everyday" bags are shades of brown .

1 LV Neverfull mono GM 
2 MBMJ - Too Hot to Handle hobo in cement and Raveheart clutch in black
1 YSL Muse medium in cognac (preowned, I JUST received it last Friday and I'm in love!)
1 Lauren by Ralph Lauren tote (for the gym)

Now I'm obsessing about getting a black purse that would work both during the day and for a night out, but I still haven't found the one!!


----------



## Ganymede

I am 21 and trying to keep my collection small to a few well loved bags that I adore:

1. Chloe medium marcie 
2. Lanvin turnlock happy
3. Rhinocerous leather bag that used to belong to my grandmother when she lived in south africa
4/5. Two deerskin bags from my favourite New Zealand bag designer - Deadly Ponies

Although always seeming to want another bag


----------



## Venessa84

eehlers said:


> Current tally:
> 
> 10 Longchamp (nylon and leather)
> 3 MbMJ
> 2 MJ
> 2 Chloe
> 2 Kate Spade
> 1 Ferragamo
> 1 Henri Bendel clutch


I think you need to do a list of all the wallets you have.  It seems like you have a pretty nice collection of those too!


----------



## Esquared72

Venessa84 said:


> I think you need to do a list of all the wallets you have.  It seems like you have a pretty nice collection of those too!




Lol. Yeah...my wallet addiction is almost as bad as my bag addiction. I have:

2 MJ Zip Clutches
1 MJ Sister wallet
1 Burberry patent continental wallet
1 Longchamp Balzane wallet
1 Hobo Lauren
2 Coach accordion zip
1 Ferragamo card case
1 Kate Spade Darla mini wallet


----------



## gnomixa78

Ok, let's see, DH thinks I have way too many; I don't think I have enough

2 Kate Spades (bowling shape)
1 handmade brown leather purse from UK
1 Roots purse (Olivia)
1 Roots just bought yesterday (Westmount tote)
1 straw purse
1 Italian red hard tote
1 ID purse (local Canadian brand)
1 Maxx New York drawstring tote ( have had it for 10 years and it's indestructible!)
1 ValentinA (still has a tag, purchased last summer), bowling shape
1 Rey's by Heys (pebbled leather bowling shape)
1 leather Envelope clutch from Jcrew
1 BCBG hobo


not too bad, just over 10


----------



## Ebby

My current tally is:

1 x black clutch bag from French Connection
1 x Suede cross body bag from Fossil
1 x Michael Kors large Selma Satchel
1 x MBMJ hobo bag
1 x Mulberry Bayswater
1 x Mulberry regular Alexa

6 bags in total but it's creeping up... 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Minkette

In recent days, I took inventory of my bag collection...

Actually quite surprised to see I have 21 handbags. Of course my husband thinks I have 8 or so... I don't know if he discriminates between some of the same color bags...

Just curious... 

How many bags do you own?

Do you have a cap on the number of bags in your collection?


----------



## Moosey.

Honestly, I think 8 or 9. Don't get me wrong, the number used to be maybe double or more that, haha! I just started selling them off once I realized I had too many that were too similar, I haven't used some in forever, I didn't like them like I used to, or I needed some money, etc.

I would probably cap it at 20, just seems like a good number for now.


----------



## babysunshine

About 5 in rotation for work, 4 in rotation for weekends and holidays, and many others that were gifts with purchases. 3 purses and wallets in rotation. Now I 'shop from collection' and love them all!


----------



## scairo

My latest count after buying and selling a few is as follows:

1 3.1 Philip Lim
1 Alexander McQueen
2 Balenciaga
1 Chanel
2 Chloe
1 Dior
1 Fendi
1 Givenchy
2 Louis Vuitton
1 Marc Jacobs
2 Mulberry
2 YSL

Those are just the high-end designer bags. I also have several bags from Michael Kors, Longchamp, Lulu Guinness, DKNY and some independent designers. Plus a few high street bags that I use when the weather is really bad, I'm in a dirty environment etc and I don't want to baby my bag.


----------



## Silversun

8 now after a bit of a cull.

2 Hermes
2 Givenchy
2 Mulberry
1 Bal
1 Loewe


----------



## Jaime

I'm at 33  was just thinking this morning I should probably go through and get rid of some. I don't use half of them.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I've been downsizing and replacing with beautiful bags I love (mostly MJ Collection):
1 MJ 1984 Satchel
2 MJ Lad's Mate shoulder bags
2 MJ Large Singles
1 MJ Nolita
1 MJ Stam
2 MBMJ Natashas, 1 leather 1 nylon
2 Coach Boroughs
1 Kate Spade Little Minka
1 KS Penny, my black gig bag
2 Longchamp Le Pilages
1 RM Hudson
1 RM Mini MAC

I definitely seem to have duplicates of many bags (different colors)...

And some on the chopping block:
1 KS, 1 RM,


----------



## jayohwhy

1 bal city
1 vuitton Eva
1 tory burch


----------



## LilyJean

1 Celine Phantom in Black
1 Celine Mini Luggage in Black
1 Balenciaga city
1 Mansur Gavriel Bucket Bag
1 Celine Cabas Tote


----------



## new_to_lv

8 Balenciaga
6 LV
3 Proenza Schouler


----------



## sheila.shannon

I only started buying bags a two years ago and I take months and lots of thought and research before buying a bag, so I only have 4...

1 Chanel

1 LV

1 Prada

1 Givenchy

Looking into a couple more Chanels and possibly a Celine but that will take time to save up for those &#128512;


----------



## Maice

After giving away a few bags, I am now at 23. I can honestly say that I am bag content for now. I sure hope this feeling lasts.


----------



## Tuned83

Too many


----------



## bag-princess

Tuned83 said:


> Too many





no such thing!!!!   


(although i admit that is why i have not tried to count my own collection!:giggles:  my eyes glaze over when someone asks me that question!)
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lurvebags

43.....crazy huh?


----------



## nanaimo75

Lurvebags said:


> 43.....crazy huh?




Wow!! What are they comprised of?


----------



## Lurvebags

nanaimo75 said:


> Wow!! What are they comprised of?




This and that... Bally, LV, Gucci, Kate Spade and Coach. 

I really have to go through them and sell! ... or give them away to my family.


----------



## bluegreys

Nine designer handbags, with an overweight on 3.1 Phillip Lim, there is just something beatiful in the simpleness and clean cut and lines in his bags. And then I have probably 15 more of assorted quality, a few which are heirlooms from my grandmother.


----------



## traciilicious

My latest count after selling and buying a few: 

1 3.1 Phillip Lim 
1 Balenciaga 
1 Prada 
4 LV 
1 MJ 
1 MBMJ 
3 Rebecca Minkoff 
1 Mansur Gavriel 
2 Longchamp


----------



## kcarmona

1) Shoulder/Hobo

-Balenciaga Navy Brief Jumbo SHW
-Celine Camel Mini Luggage Pebbled 
-YSL Cabas Chyc Medium Black 

2) Cross Body

-Chanel Perforated Silver Flap Bag
-Vintage Fendi Black Bucket Bag
-Louis Vuitton Monogram Danube
-Balmain Scalloped White Chain Bag
-Lanvin Madame Lanvin Shoulder Bag Black 
-Chanel Quilted Mini Crossbody Black

3) Structured Bag 

-Proenza Schouler PS13 White

4) Clutch/Special Occasion

-Alexander McQueen Navy Foldover Clutch 
-Prada Red Patent Leather Turnlock Clutch

Luggage: 

-Louis Vuitton Monogram Montsouris Backpack 
-Louis Vuitton Monogram Keepall 45

5) Tote

-Celine Gray Felt Phantom 

6) Everyday Bag 

-Longchamp Croc Crossbody Bag

So 16 in total. I also have a couple that I'm not counting as I'm trying to sell them


----------



## Lurvebags

Lurvebags said:


> This and that... Bally, LV, Gucci, Kate Spade and Coach.
> 
> I really have to go through them and sell! ... or give them away to my family.




Oh and Marc Jacobs. I've got so many I've forgotten what I have


----------



## sunflower246

I have:

Bags:
1 Prada
1 YSL
2 LV
3 KS
1 Burberry
1 Tory Burch
1 MK
3 Coach
1 PS
1 DKNY
1 Mansur Gavriel
5 other bags

Wallets/Small Accessories:
1 Prada
1 LV
1 MK
1 Coach


----------



## hrhsunshine

Just 19 

6 Givenchy (plus one more Ant on the way) Antigonas, nightingales and a clutch
4 Balenciaga Citys and a PT
LV Totally MM
Gucci Sukey Top Handle
Prada Shopper
2 Chanel classic flap and diamond stitch tote
YSL clutch
Michael Kors tote
Reed Krakoff clutch


----------



## LoveHandbags!

7 Chanel


3 Balenciaga


1 Chloe


*and most recently:  *1 Massaccesi _(the first of many, of this I am certain!)  _


----------



## Elise.J

5 Louis Vuitton 
2 Gucci + 1 wallet 
1 Armani
2 Balenciaga
1 MK 
3 Aspinal of London  + 1 wallet
And my newest addition 1 Massaccesi the first of many I'm sure


----------



## Fimpagebag

I am finally down to 16 bags. 4 black, 4 brown, 1 bone,1 green, 1 orange, 1 red, 1 taupe, 1 gray, 1 navy blue, and 1 yellow. They are a mixture of Franco Sarto, Balenciaga, Ralph Lauren, Dooney, Calvin Klein, La Tour Eiffel, London Fog, Stone Mountain, Etienne Aigner, and a vintage bag from the 60's. No hobos, backpacks,or clutches.


----------



## Dooneydog55

I currently have 22 Dooney & Bourkes and 3 non designer bags. Check out my bag collection and storage videos on YouTube. I'm 49ldavis.


----------



## absolutanne

10 chanel
2 LV
1 croc LAI tote
1 BV
2 YSL
1 Kipling Mom bag

I suppose I am not as bad as many ladies here... lol


----------



## misspanda88

Been cutting down and selling my old bags and seasonal models 
so right now I'm down to 6 bags! *sobs*

but looking forward and saving for more to come!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Right now:
3 Balenciaga
1 LV
1 Chanel
2 Prada
1 Kooba
1 Hayden Harnett
Feel like I'm forgetting one?.......


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I currently have five designer bags  - two Chanels, two LVs and a Prada - and one Radley which I use for interviews and work situations when I want to carry something more low key. I used to have nearly 30 bags but downsized a few years ago. The maximum number of bags that I will allow myself to have now is eight, but I feel more comfortable with four-six as I know I will use each of them regularly at that number.


----------



## deltalady

Right now:
3 Coach (don't use but keep for sentimental reasons)
2 MJ (1 I'm trying to sell)
2 LV
2 Chanel
2 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Balenciaga
1 YSL
1 Fendi


----------



## kooba40

The count is over 125 handbags.  I don't know how to go about downsizing my collection.


----------



## neverandever

What a fun thread! 

My current count is:

2 Chloe
1 LV
1 Ferragamo
1 MBMJ
1 Kate Spade
1 Rebecca Minkoff
& a few Coach that I'm working on selling


----------



## pbnjam

I have a total of 30 bags.

2 Dooney & Bourke
3 Longchamp
1 MBMJ
1 Burberry
23 Coach 

I'm at a point where if I buy more bags, I will sell another. Although I don't really want to part with any.


----------



## elisian

kooba40 said:


> The count is over 125 handbags.  I don't know how to go about downsizing my collection.



WOAH. 125!!!! O.O

*These are all the handbags I own/use:*
1 Hermes satchel/backpack
1 Ferragamo satchel
1 Burberry crossbody
3 Dooney (crossbody, handbag, bucket)
1 Jacomo snakeskin clutch
3 Ethiopian handmade (1 tote, 1 satchel, 1 clutch)
1 Stella McCartney tote/gym bag - doesn't really count

*Out of rotation/in storage*
3 Vietnamese souvenir bags
1 Kate Spade black leather tote
2 Susan Nichole (tote, briefcase)
1 Longchamp pliage
1 Pleather cheapo tote from college
3 Vera Bradley: backpack, tote, handbag
2-3 fabric totes
2-3 old clutches or other party bags
(possibly others)

It's funny because 11 seems like so, so many (31 like impossibly many) but I don't consider myself someone with a complete collection by any means. I'm still looking for a new tote bag and considering a couple different new clutches; I'm planning to add 2 Massaccesis, 1 Dusica, 1 Gunas, 1 Cartier, a few different vtg Gucci, Delvaux and LVs, and that's before considering the full-price premier bags I'm considering long-term (within which I've been eyeing bags by Chanel, Givenchy, & Hermes).

With my collection feeling so incomplete, I can't believe I have so many retired/unused!! All but the Vietnamese souvenir bags and 1 Ethiopian clutch have been in rotation at some point. The dozen or so in storage in my second list are kept for sentimental reasons because I bought them in HS or college and made memories in/with them. I may donate or refurbish some to bring them back into rotation -- I think the Kate Spade is now salvageable with my new TPF-learned leather care skills! But others really should be donated. They deserve more love than I have for them.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I just started collecting but I have 8 bags.

1 Balenciaga Classic City
1 Chanel Boy Bag
4 Celine bags ( 1 Phantom Luggage, 1 Cabas Gusset, 1 Trio Bag, 1 Coin Clutch)
1 Lady Dior
1 Akris Ai Bag


----------



## thequeenofbags

I don't do the counting yet but will do it here now 

3 Birkin
1 Lindy
1 Evelyn
3 Celine Mini Luggage
1 Goyard
1 Chanel GST
1 Gucci
2 LV 

13 bags as of now.


----------



## misskris03

My collection is pretty small. 13 bags not including low budge totes I use to schlep stuff to the pool, etc. I  only started collecting bags about 2 years ago. Almost all are second hand.

1 Jil Sander
1 Alexander McQueen
1 Gucci (used to be my mom's)
1 Anya hindmarch
2 vintage coach
2 Belen echandia 
1 rough roses 
1 vintage Koret 
1 MZ Wallace
1 St. John evening bag
1 patent leather clutch

I totally understand how people end up with 50+ bags.


----------



## Elsie87

My current collection, which is the result of collecting for seven years:


7 Chanel 
4 Balenciaga 
4 Gucci
3 Chloé 
3 Dior
1 Hermès
1 Burberry
1 Valentino
1 LV
1 Prada
1 Coach
1 Longchamp
1 Michael Kors


So that's 29 high(ish) end designer bags + some non-designer bags. I'm trying to downsize to:


7 Chanel: all investment pieces
2 Balenciaga: black & bright yellow City
2 Gucci: a large travel bag & a belt bag for jogging
1 Dior: my beige Gaucho - just because I love it
1 Valentino: taupe Rockstud
1 LV: Alma vernis in amarante - my favourite bag
1 Prada: Camouflage dome bag - for in the rain
1 Coach: a tote for work
1 Longchamp: a patent tote 


So I'm trying to keep 17 bags - which is still plenty if you ask me. And with the money I make from selling the other bags I'm hoping to make another timeless investment at Chanel.


----------



## Elsie87

^Oops, forget to mention I'm keeping the Hermès, duh!


----------



## SHHMOM

Currently, I have 4. 
1. Chanel jumbo black cavier shw 
2. Chanel medium/large black cavier ghw 
3. Chanel black cavier quilted woc ghw 
4. Louis Vuitton monogram neverfull mm

However, I currently have 8 bags on my wish list.


----------



## Lurvebags

kooba40 said:


> i don't know how to go about downsizing my collection.




+1


----------



## Lurvebags

pbnjam said:


> i'm at a point where if i buy more bags, i will sell another. Although i don't really want to part with any.




+1


----------



## Blairbass

Too many! It's embarrassing lol!


----------



## flower71

Blairbass said:


> Too many! It's embarrassing lol!




No it's tpf, we are all on the same boat


----------



## jeya13

Here's what I currently own:

2 Michael Kors large totes
7 Coach various (most are phoebe)
3 Kate Spade various
1 MBMJ tote
4 Rebecca Minkoff various
1 LV never full
1 Burberry tote
1 Dooney & Bourke cross body
1 Longchamp large le pliage


----------



## ScottyGal

Currently (11):
1 Louis Vuitton
5 Gucci
2 Kate Spade
1 Michael Kors
1 Vivienne Westwood
1 Cambridge Satchel


----------



## ganis_r

Currently :
1 balenciaga part time noir
1 longchamp le cuir satchel
1 coach
1 balenciaga work noir
1 tods tote bag


----------



## tulipenny

7 Chanel  handbags + 1 Chanel WOC + 1 Hermes Herbag + 3 LV denim


----------



## SweetP101

2 McQueen - one studded tote and one clutch
1 Wang Rockie
1 Lim Pashli
1 Balenciaga City with metallic edge
5 Rebecca Minkoff 

Eyeing more McQueen and a Givenchy Antigona


----------



## Nanciii

15-20 bags......

7--LV
3--Longchamp
3--Rebecca Minkoff
1--Coach
And some others...... 

It's possible that I own over 20 handbags, I dunno, I lost track......


----------



## juriatah

3 Balenciaga
1 Chanel
1 LV
1 Prada
1 Gucci
1 Mulberry
1 Moynat
Few longchamps


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

2 Dior
1 Chanel
3 Louis Vuitton
1 Gucci
1 Jimmy Choo
2 Yves Saint Laurent
1 Prada
1 Loewe
1 Furla


----------



## djfmn

I have *10 bags* a little while ago I decided that was the max I would ever have. I have a one in and one out policy.


----------



## midniteluna

1 Vintage Dior
1 Vintage Chanel
1 Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren
1 Reissue Chanel
1 WOC Chanel
1 Balenciaga City
1 LV Noe
1 Mulberry Roxanne
1 PS1
1 Furla
1 Gucci
1 Dooney & Bourke
2 Luella Bartley
2 Longchamp
2 Burberry
2 DKNY
2 MBMJ
4 Coach
6-10 Fashion bags

I must really love bags!! &#128525; Am still adding slowly to my collection &#128541;


----------



## Moonstarr

3 - Massaccesi
4 - Balenciaga
1 - LV
4 - Belen Echandia
4 - Linea Pelle
... plus a couple other ones


----------



## jennytiu

I've been collecting for 2 years now. I have the following so far: 

1. Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM in Idylle Fusain 
2. Louis Vuitton Besace Roseberrt in DE  
3. Louis Vuitton Speedy B Mon Monogram 
4. Goyard St Louis 
5. Balenciaga City in Blue Persan RH 
6. Gucci Soho Disco Red 
7. Salvatorre Ferragamo Mini Fancy in Orange 
8. Givenchy Medium Pandora in Brown 
9. Givenchy Mini Pandora in Light Pink
10. Givenchy Small Nightingale in Bright Blue 
11. Prada Nylon Messenger (don't know the exact name) 
12. Prada Nylon Mini bag 
13. Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch 

Hoping to acquire more Givenchy. My wish list is longer than this list. I guess there's no short wishlist.  

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## dangerouscurves

I keep my collection under 10 handbags. At the moment I have:
1. Fendi Chameleon
2. Ferragamo Satchel
3. Alexander McQueen Small Padlock.
4. Valentino Clutch
5. Emilio Pucci Newton bag.
6. Michael Kors clutch.

All have functions


----------



## lovingmybags

30+ now...yikes

1 Balenciaga overnight bag
1 Celine large bittersweet in white 
1 Chloe capsule Paddington in Forest Green 
1 Coach large bar-striped borough
1 Coach large embossed snakeskin borough 
1 Coach large marobox borough
1 Coach large patchwork borough
1 Coach large retro-glove borough in warm grey 
1 Coach large bar-striped urbane 
1 Coach large soft borough in earth
1 Coach large soft borough in olive grey 
1 Coach edgepaint Preston in ecru/seamist 
1 Coach pinnacle Madison Andie in spotted lizard 
1 Coach tall workwear Tatum tote in red 
1 Dior Detective voyage in cream 
1 Fendi Diavolo in dark brown 
1 Fendi large Doctor B in White
1 Ferragamo Dama Tote in Black
1 Ferragamo red patent lucchetto (large sized Katerina?  Don't know the name) 
1 Ferragamo Marisa in coral 
1 Kate Spade Cedar Grove Margot in Rosewater
1 Kate Spade large Toucan Francis 
1 Lanvin large Amalia in Rose
1 Lanvin large python Amalia in Ivory
1 Lanvin large GM Happy in red grained calfskin 
1 Lanvin kentucky bag in bronze 
1 Miu Miu buffalo backpack in dark brown 
1 Prada pitone frame bag 
1 Prada double bag in patent orange 
1 Tods 24 hr shopping grande in white
1 YSL oversized Muse in red calfskin


----------



## mzbrown1103

Here's my collection

MK hobo style, don't know name
LV Tivoli gm-mono
LV alma mm-vernis 
LV W-bag
LV artsy-mono
LV trevi-de
LV trevi-special order da
LV muesett salsa
LV speedy 30-da
LV speedy 30-LE kusama
LV speedy 30- white mc
LV mahina L
Givenchy nightengale
Givenchy antigona
Chloe Paddington
Fendi spy bag
Alexander Wang rockie
Miu Mou coffer
Balenciaga city
Chanel French Riviera
Chanel m/l double flap
Gucci - forgot name
Gucci  interlocking GG something
Jimmy Choo glitter clutch
prada saffiano lux tote
Celine mini luggage

I literally only want 2-3 more bags and I am done unless something amazing comes out.


----------



## immigratty

I own 106 

mostly Dooney & Bourke [love LOVE LOVE their Alto and Florentine collections]
3 Gucci
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Prada
2 Ralph Lauren

on my "to do" list are Celine Phantom and Large tie tote, and Hermes Birkin 40 cm


----------



## snsaundersva

mahbag! said:


> Right now I own 29 handbags total. 29! *faints* I'll never disclose that information anywhere else except on this forum...
> 
> How about you guys?


29?? Pssh that's chump change! Try doubling that....around 59 or so....( yeah I know, don't judge me :giggles:)


----------



## clevercat

My collection is teeny-tiny compared to quite a few of you!
Balenciaga x 2
Chanel x 2
Chloe x 1
Anya Hindmarch x 2
Saint Laurent x 1


----------



## starviola

I don't own many bags. I usually just buy one or two, wear it until it starts showing signs of wear, and then get a new one.


----------



## mimz1

I have:

Chanel m/l flap

Chanel le boy bag

Chanel mini flap 

Chanel woc

2 Rebecca Minkoff (will be selling soon)

Just sold my last LV bag the neverfull as i fell out of love with LV and chloe silverado i hadnt used much from a few years ago,(what was i thinking when i got it)
Im wanting to add a prada mini promenade and ysl cassandre, waiting for the seller of this to get back to me and maybe the givenchy antigona mini thats probably it for me for a while.


----------



## UptownGirl212

Oy.  Too many to count.  I have been giving my mom (who is also a bag junkie) some of my less used higher end bags.  So at least I am downsizing, or trying to!  I have also given away/donated good but not high end bags as well.


----------



## EmileLove

Too many. Just Balenciaga alone, I have over 20. If we count the BVs, Mulberrys, Smythsons, ....


----------



## Tsundere

I own a total of most likely 10+... I only ever really used 3 of them, but now I think I'll only use one. So dreamy...


----------



## bakeacookie

16


----------



## Eavish

I currently have

Chanel

*Beige Timeless clutch

*Black M/L caviar classic flap

*Black jumbo xl lambskin flap (vintage)

*black patent mini flap

Two coach bag (my casual/carefree bags)

One small crossbody burberry bag (bought it mid last year but have not used it yet)

I'm purchasing a GST bag tomorrow &#128516;


----------



## pinkny

1 Chanel navy caviar jumbo
2 Chanel red caviar jumbo 
3 Chanel taupe caviar jumbo
4 Chanel grey Lambskin jumbo
5 Chanel black caviar mini
6 Chanel black mini cerf
7 Chanel black 226
8 Chanel pink clutch
9 Chanel black chain around mini
10 Chanel small black purse 
11 balenciaga red papier tote
12 balenciaga watersnake tote
13 prada black purse from 2002
14 prada accordion purse
15 fendi white pink beaded
16 fendi cream baguette
17 fendi black baguette
18 Chanel timeless cc tote
19 Dior driving bag
20 Moschino beige bag
21 Chanel black seasonal bag
22 Chanel black distressed seasonal bag
23 gucci Python disco 
24 gucci black messenger 
25 Louis Vuitton pouchette
25 Louis Vuitton extra small pouchette
26 Marc Jacobs huge black shoulder bag
27 Marc by Marc Jacobs black long large tote
28 black Chloe 


I think there are a few others but not many. Love my bags!!


----------



## Juniper10

12 plus slg from Ferragamo and LV. 

1 prada saffiano open tote, black
1 prada 2013 vintage looking bowler (love), brown
1 Chanel ml flap, black shw
1 Chanel reissue 226, black, ghw
1 Chanel seasonal, off white ghw
1 Rochas Leti bag w/ stripe (gorgeous!!), orangish and dark eggplant 
1 goatskin RM chain flap w very interesting quilting pattern (Older model), dark green 
1 RM Lexi bucket chain strap, black shw
1 RM Love Spell satchel with bubble pebbled leather, black
1 Marc Jacobs goatskin simple flap (unflashy, light, and underrated from 2013), black ghw
LV - just slg. Cles, 2 makeup pochettes, key charm clip
MK small Sloan, vanilla ghw
Ann Taylor tote, black

I don't feel the need at the moment to add to this.


----------



## Coronet

I'm in the 6-10 category. 

1 LV
2 Michael Kors
1 Rebecca Minkoff
3 Coach (though I don't use any of these anymore)


----------



## Minion89

I only have designer bags
 And know when i count i Think about all the money i have spended&#128514;

Dior: 2 
Chanel: 1
Prada: 1
Valentino: 2 
Burberry: 1
Mulberry: 1 
Stella: 1 
Louis vuitton: 5 
Gucci: 4 
Marc Jacob: 1

And i stil want too own a red, Grey and a yellow bag&#128553;


----------



## SHHMOM

Currently only 5; 
Chanel jumbo, meduim/large, woc and gst 
Lv: neverfull


----------



## krism805

I used to have more than 15 (all LVs) now down to three.

Chanel classic quilted woc
Chanel half moon woc
Chanel PST

next: hopefully a classic flap


----------



## handcandy

Down to 5 atm


----------



## jeya13

I am still in the 21-30 range:

1 LV
1 Burberry
1 Tory Burch
1 Alexander Wang
1 Dooney & Bourke
2 MBMJ
2 Longchamp 
3 Kate Spade
4 MK
5 Coach
6 Rebecca Minkoff

Feeling very bag content for a while


----------



## pursejunkie101

6 LVs
2 Balenciagas
2 Celines
2 Givenchy
1 Philip Lim 
3 Rebecca Minkoff
4 MK
1 Marc Jacobs
2 Coach
4 Aritzia (Auxiliary)
1 Kate Spade


----------



## Juniper10

so proud!! Pared my collection to EIGHT!!  Just posted in the handbag collection thread. Lately all my junk has been bugging me and I did a HUGE purge of clothes and any non real jewelry.


----------



## xxthia

1 Coach 
3 LV's 
4 Michael Kors 

I've never been a big purse person. But I bought my first designer purse last year and I haven't stopped since &#128513;


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

I have over fifty.   I just sold several and was very proud of myself.   Then I broke down and bought three more than I originally sold.    I don't know why I do this?


----------



## Jck

12 as of now. 1 coming in the mail tomorrow, so 13. either I need to buy one more or sell one, and we all know which one it's gonna be &#128513;


----------



## misscocktail

Hmm, I have to face it, let's see:
6 LV 
6 Longchamp
3 Kipling
13 no brand
Ok.... 28?? 
I'll buy 2 more, to make it a round number then! &#128516;


----------



## new_to_lv

Currantly 20 designer bags:

8 Balenciagas
7 LV
5 Proenza Schouler

My PS bags are my favorit at the moment &#10084;&#65039;&#128156;&#128155;


----------



## fashion16

1 LV (retiro)
2 YSL sac du jour and Y clutch
1 Hermes Birkin
1 Prada Saffiano Double Zip
2 Fendis (1 peekaboo & 1 2jours)

7 total


----------



## Precious84

Let's update this:

3 Chanel
6 LV 
3 Gucci 
2 Prada 
1 Balenciaga
1 Burberry
4 Coach 
2 Michael Kors 
4 Longchamp
1 Tory Burch
1 Kate Spade 
1 Dooney & Burke
1 DVF 
1 Nine West
1 Anne Klein
3 unbranded clutches

...... for sure... it's over this total of 35 &#128584;&#128586;


----------



## Moonfancy

*HA !  This made me laugh so hard.  "No, it's tpf..."  HaHa!  Ladies like you, flower71, are the reasons why tpf is so fun!*
:lolots::lolots:



flower71 said:


> No it's tpf, we are all on the same boat


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I've avoided posting here but am now ready to count my bags. Here goes! 

5 Chanel (2 WOCs, 1 GST, 1 Reissue, 1 seasonal flap - the bag in my avitar)
1 Louis Vuitton (Alma MM epi)
2 Fendi (1 Selleria Anna, 1 Selleria Adele)
2 Mulberry (1 Bayswater, 1 Alexa)
1 Tod's (d styling)
2 Chloe (1 Marcie satchel, 1 Marcie crossbody)
3 Prada (1 danio hobo, 1 saffiano bowler bag, 1 danio tote)
1 Celine (Edge bag)

I've exceeded my desired maximum number (15) but not by too many


----------



## Ebby

Not too many....

1 x Prada (BN1874 Saffiano tote)
2 x Michael Kors (Selma and Lana)
1 x Longchamp Le Pliage 
4 x Fossil (2x Sydney satchels, Sydney work bag and a suede cross body bag)
1 x French Connection clutch bag

9 bags in total


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I currently have six bags (the ones in my signature) but prefer four-five. I have to feel I am using them all regularly/they serve a specific function in my wardrobe (like my Chanel flap which doesn't get used often but is perfect for evening/dressy events) to justify keeping them and their cost. I also like changing up my collection often so if I buy a new one I have to sell one first.


----------



## mthona

I saw this thread and wondered how many bags I actually own.  I'm a self- professed bag addict.  Here it goes

Hermes Kelly 32 porc
Hermes Kelly 32 alligator miel 
Hermes Kelly 35 navy 
Hermes Kelly jpg orange
Hermes bolide 35 blue Lin
Hermes Constance élan Havane 
Hermes Birkin 35 tosca
Hermes Birkin 35 noir 
Hermes Birkin 35 etoupe 
Hermes HAC 32 ostrich
LV haute maroquinerie neo steamer taupe/tabac
LV Damier Belem mm
LV cherry blossom papillon
LV mini Lin trapeze gm
LV global shopper pm
LV leonor 
LV suhali le talentueux
LV l'impetueux red and white
Lv multicolore Shirley 
LV multicolore Audra
Lv multicolore theda pm
Lv viva cite pm
Lv epi Mabillon 
Lv neo speedy
LV Daniel mm
LV ellipse pm
LV taiga messenger
LV tweedy 
LV BB W bag
LV vernis melrose
LV Stephen spouse roses
Chanel jumbo maxi caviar double flap
Chanel half moon woc beige claire 
Chanel classic caviar woc black
Chanel quilted waist pouch
Dior denim
Dior beige embroidered
Dior lady Dior
Prada vitello Daino tote papaya
Prada vitello Daino luxe tote talco 
Parade runway braided clutch
Gucci guccissima  hysteria
Gucci waist pouch
Gucci Pelham
Gucci club stripe
Tods miky nomade
Braun Buffel beige
Ferragamo Python
Ferrragamo mini Sofia Python
Ferragamo teal wicker
YSL cabas Y grey
Marc Jacobs 1982
Bally hobo
Burberry denim

Phew....

I still want...
Celine phantom
Balenciaga city bag
Givenchy Antigona


----------



## mthona

Onebagtoomany said:


> I currently have six bags (the ones in my signature) but prefer four-five. I have to feel I am using them all regularly/they serve a specific function in my wardrobe (like my Chanel flap which doesn't get used often but is perfect for evening/dressy events) to justify keeping them and their cost. I also like changing up my collection often so if I buy a new one I have to sell one first.




That's actually very smart...I have so many and I hardly use them but for some reason I can't part with them either.


----------



## Data

I just showed my fiancé this as he thinks I'm the only woman that has more than one bag !!!!!!!!!! I only have three. Nowhere near the amount you ladies have &#128563;


----------



## pbnjam

I'm now down from 31 to 27.. I feel so proud of myself that I don't want to sell anymore. I'm on a selling ban.


----------



## pinkny

mthona said:


> I saw this thread and wondered how many bags I actually own.  I'm a self- professed bag addict.  Here it goes
> 
> Hermes Kelly 32 porc
> Hermes Kelly 32 alligator miel
> Hermes Kelly 35 navy
> Hermes Kelly jpg orange
> Hermes bolide 35 blue Lin
> Hermes Constance élan Havane
> Hermes Birkin 35 tosca
> Hermes Birkin 35 noir
> Hermes Birkin 35 etoupe
> Hermes HAC 32 ostrich
> LV haute maroquinerie neo steamer taupe/tabac
> LV Damier Belem mm
> LV cherry blossom papillon
> LV mini Lin trapeze gm
> LV global shopper pm
> LV leonor
> LV suhali le talentueux
> LV l'impetueux red and white
> Lv multicolore Shirley
> LV multicolore Audra
> Lv multicolore theda pm
> Lv viva cite pm
> Lv epi Mabillon
> Lv neo speedy
> LV Daniel mm
> LV ellipse pm
> LV taiga messenger
> LV tweedy
> LV BB W bag
> LV vernis melrose
> LV Stephen spouse roses
> Chanel jumbo maxi caviar double flap
> Chanel half moon woc beige claire
> Chanel classic caviar woc black
> Chanel quilted waist pouch
> Dior denim
> Dior beige embroidered
> Dior lady Dior
> Prada vitello Daino tote papaya
> Prada vitello Daino luxe tote talco
> Parade runway braided clutch
> Gucci guccissima  hysteria
> Gucci waist pouch
> Gucci Pelham
> Gucci club stripe
> Tods miky nomade
> Braun Buffel beige
> Ferragamo Python
> Ferrragamo mini Sofia Python
> Ferragamo teal wicker
> YSL cabas Y grey
> Marc Jacobs 1982
> Bally hobo
> Burberry denim
> 
> Phew....
> 
> I still want...
> Celine phantom
> Balenciaga city bag
> Givenchy Antigona




Great collection!!


----------



## Data

Wow. That is still a lot of bags. Do you have a huge collection of shoes too? I would always say why not. If you can afford it then why not. I know I would. Well I have just sold my house &#128077; so once the money has gone into my bank I think I'll take a little trip into Harvey Nichols and treat myself &#128131;&#128092;&#128096;


----------



## mthona

Data said:


> Wow. That is still a lot of bags. Do you have a huge collection of shoes too? I would always say why not. If you can afford it then why not. I know I would. Well I have just sold my house &#128077; so once the money has gone into my bank I think I'll take a little trip into Harvey Nichols and treat myself &#128131;&#128092;&#128096;



Thank you.  I feel ridiculous sometimes but I just love bags.  I have decent collection of shoes as well although mostly Gucci.  

I say when they money comes in take that shopping trip and post your purchases!


----------



## nanaimo75

35.


----------



## djfmn

I have 10 bags and my goal is always to keep the number to 15 or less. I just ordered one and I am planning to order something for spring/summer. I do not count the tiny clutch/wallet type bags. Only the larger bags I use for work or over the weekend. I do not like having too many bags because I find that I do not use them on a regular basis.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

20 balenciaga bags & 6 goyards (GM Black & Tan/GM Black/GM Grey/PM Yellow/PM Powder Blue/PM Navy) & 1 Celine Nano
=27


----------



## gemy

LV ---> Pochette Eva, speedy 30 monogram, speedy 35 damier azur, speedy 35 damier ebene, neverfull
         GM damier ebene, Neverfull GM mon monogram, pochette ebene. (7)

Carolina Herrera----> 5
Goyard---> 1
Loewe--> satchel heritage in yellow ( i´m in love)

and others in leather...and is possible that i buy a disco bag in black this week


----------



## OCMomof3

LV -- 5 (plus a number of SLG's)
YSL -- 1
Chanel -- 1

Would like to add a second Chanel flap at some point...otherwise, I'm bag content. I have a bag style for every need, and they all get used!
&#128515;


----------



## eckw

I've never been much of a bag person and never used to have more than 5 current bags. Then in the past few months, I discovered the joy of online shopping and sites like Shopbop, Net-a-porter and Farfetch (among others) and now i have only 15 bags - including 2 Proenzer Schoulers bought in the past 3 weeks. I'm hoping that this will complete my need for bags...but suspect that it won't.


----------



## Nanciii

I sold 6 bags for the past few months cos I want to downsize my wardrobe, now I have:

1--Chanel
7--LV
2--Rebecca Minkoff
1--Longchamp
1--Coach
1--MK
And around 5 other brands

I'm planning to sell more, and keep under 12 handbags.


----------



## baglover1973

I am staying around 10.  When I have more than that I feel like I don't carry them equally. Used to just want them to have them...now I have what I will actually use!

3 LV
3 Kate spade
1 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Tom Ford 
1 Rag and Bone
1 Chloe


----------



## msDee.

I just started collecting bags last year and so far I have 23. Hoping for it to grow bigger soon 

3 Burberry 
2 Kate Spade
2 Gucci
2 Alexander Wang
1 LV
1 Prada 
1 Chanel 
1 MK
2 Coach
4 Tory Burch
3 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Mbmj


----------



## strandedflower

Wow I'm amaze by everybody's collection!

Chanel - 1
Louis Vuitton - 1
Michael Kors - 1
Coach - 1
Tory Burch 1

hehe I'm planning to get one bag from each designer.


----------



## Zojja

I'd have to hunt them all down to enumerate all of them, not all of them are entirely purses, some are just bags that I use at purses.  I'm not counting laptop bags but I have a couple of those too (mostly Tom Bihn).  I also have 1 Gunas and 1 Chanel on order.  

2 Etro, 8 Chanels, 3 Tom Bihn, 3 Crumpler, 2 Timbuk2, 2 Matt & Nat, 1 Crystalyn Kae, 2 Vera Bradley, 2 from Think Geek (R2D2 purse and another geeky purse), 1 Travelon, and a couple of misc purses.  So yeah, lots of bags/purses.


----------



## Belle__

I own about 10 bags. Several unnamed, but good quality leather, one ''designer'' (Guess) and several cheap and sturdy ones. I recently got bitten by the designer bag-thing, so I'm counting on my bag closet being a bit fuller by the end of this year.


----------



## Ganymede

I am 21 and I have.. 

Chloé Marcie medium satchel
Lanvin happy
Lanvin mini pop happy 
Deadly ponies Mr Leopard 
Deadly ponies Mr Market tote - uni workhorse!

5 bags! I know this is on the lowest scale of this poll but I feel like I have too many ?? 

(Bought all myself)


----------



## QueenLouis

Maybe if I say it out loud it might force me to get rid of some.

Coach 64
LV 7 (9 if the full size pochettes count)
Balenciaga 6
Chloe' 4
Gucci 1
Frye 3
Kooba 1
B Makowsky 2
Fossil 2
Tokidoki - Countless
Prada 1 on the way

I have an entire bedroom that's just for bags & accessories, and my table where I do my hair & make-up. But it's starting to get cluttered. Time to reorganize or downsize. *sigh*


----------



## cmellicious

I own 14 but at least 4 of them I never use. Time for a purge.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

kooba40 said:


> The count is over 125 handbags.  I don't know how to go about downsizing my collection.




That's awesome! Did you ever break it down by brand? I've got a spreadsheet going. I have to update it but would guess I'm approaching your level. I do swap out bags on a regular basis so they all get used but some more than others. It's fun. Any bag that I want to let go of either goes to my daughter or gets sold. My daughter always gets first dibs! : )


----------



## Murphy47

kooba40 said:


> The count is over 125 handbags.  I don't know how to go about downsizing my collection.




I sold that many on eBay. Bought 2 LV, Gucci Wallet and sent the youngest to camp.


----------



## Elsie87

Let's see, now I own:


1 Hermès
7 Chanel 
3 Dior
3 Balenciaga
3 Gucci
3 Chloé 
1 Prada
1 Valentino
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Dolce & Gabbana
1 Giannini Chiarini


= 25 bags in total


----------



## tristaeliseh

I have like 22 bags, about 75% are vintage but I've had way more than this and I end up giving them away or whatever. This number is actually surprising.


----------



## buonobi

For designer bags,
3 Fendi (Petit 2jours in Red, By the Way in Turtledove, WOC in Black)
4 Givenchy (Antigona Clutch in Croc Black, Small Antigona in Black, Medium Pandora in Black, Pandora Pouch in Black.. *all black*
1 Loewe (Small Puzzle Bag,, may sell it soon.. lol)

For non-designer bags..
Around 10, i think..
Many Clutches and korean handbags (They always hv leather bags with simple design)!




Designerhbgirl said:


> I've avoided posting here but am now ready to count my bags. Here goes!
> 
> 5 Chanel (2 WOCs, 1 GST, 1 Reissue, 1 seasonal flap - the bag in my avitar)
> 1 Louis Vuitton (Alma MM epi)
> 2 Fendi (1 Selleria Anna, 1 Selleria Adele)
> ........



Is Selleria Adele Heavy?? Thx!! I'm so concerned on heaviness as my arm is weak..
I'm addicted to Fendi... ouch!


----------



## serenityneow

Fun   In the premier category, I have:

6 Celines - 3 Blades (dark green, sienna, and gray), 1 Edge (black and cream), and 2 Trios (lipstick red and mineral blue)
2 Fendis - 1 petit 2 Jours (black) and 1 coated canvas crossbody (navy)
1 Gucci - a beautiful 1973 black chain crossbody 
1 Mulberry - black oversized Alexa in polished buffalo -- a beautiful workhorse
1 Proenza Schouler - medium PS1 in a lovely light gray for summer
1 Mark Cross - a burnt orange doctor bag I adore and use often in the summer 
1 Maison Martin Margiela - a fun blue and white snakeskin print crossbody/clutch

I also have a Bulberry nylon tote, two Bruno Magli hobos (they're wonderful), a Cavalli gold evening bag and a vintage Whiting and Davis silver mesh evening bag.  

I love my collection .  If I sacrifice anything in the near future, it will be one or both of the Trios and/or the MMM crossbody/clutch.


----------



## melvel

As of today-

"Premier" designers:

3 Louis Vuitton (Neverfull, Speedy, Montorgueil)
2 Balenciaga (City, Work)
2 Givenchy  (Pandora, Nightingale)
1 Bottega Veneta  (Campana)
1 Celine  (Mini Luggage)
1 Chloe  (Medium Paraty)
1 Goyard  (St. Louis PM)
1 Gucci  (Vintage Web Boston)
1 Mulberry (Alexa)
1 Proenza Schouler  (PS1 Keepall)
1 Tods (D-Styling)
---
15


"Contemporary" Designers
5 Longchamp
3 Hayden Harnett
3 Kate Spade
3 Rebecca Minkoff
2 Tano
1 Coach
1 Dooney & Bourke
1 Furla
1 Linea Pelle
---
20  (YIKES!)

Others:

1  Cath Kidston
1  Kipling
1  Madewell
and tons of other no-brand bags given as gifts

Looking to add:

Chanel (Jumbo Flap and Medium Boy)
Gucci (Disco)
Hermes (Kelly)


----------



## UpUpnAway

I am 32 with small children. I own and use four bags total. I use all four a TON and love each dearly. I love that each bag suits my lifestyle perfectly and that they make me happy bc I find them not only lovely but so practical. I am always admiring bags and drooling over the reveals, lol. But for now, I am very content (although considering a splash of color in a givenchy nightingale at some point...)

Black Proenza Schouler PS11
(Small black crossbody. I also use it as a clutch)

Black Large Givenchy Pandora
(Large black bag for work, travel, when I'm out with the kids--there are FOUR ways of carrying it!)

Navy Longchamp Pliage
(Large navy workhorse bag for work. Best work bag ever. It's big, water-resistant, super light, chic, durable... just awesome.) 

Black Skip Hop duo bag
(Gigantic but discreet diaper bag.. Tons of pockets, awesome.)


----------



## Eva1991

I own 25 bags. Some of them are premier designer (Chanel and Burberry) but most of them are from less expensive brands (contemporary designers) such as Michael Kors, DKNY, Tous, Moschino etc. I also have some vintage noname snakeskin and ostrich clutches which I love because they were hand-me-downs from my mom and my grandmother and an envelope clutch from Accessorize which I regularly use when I want to dress up.


----------



## lnconcise

I own nine, counting both designer and lower-end.

That number is bound to go up this year with my new job... ehehehe.


----------



## remainsilly

6 handbags & 2 clutch wallets with chains

some totes--vary, as destroyed with use or found unsuitable

1 duffle, 1 travel crossbody

few boring, utilitarian bags suited to specific purposes

1 long clutch--bought years ago & still unused
Warped brain whispers, "It's your only silver bag. What if you neeeeeeed a silver bag, sometime?"
So, the long clutch remains. To mock me in silence. 

This is the largest # I've owned in my collection.
Usually edit what isn't working--& slather all with collonil waterstop/leather gel.


----------



## pavilion

As of today, 13 bags total since I just cleaned out my closet and reduced the number to 13 bags from 20 bags.


----------



## inverved

- 4 Chanel
- 3 Givenchy
- 3 Longchamp
- 2 Louis Vuitton
- 1 Celine
- 1 Hermes
- 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs

That's more than I thought I had.


----------



## Minion89

1 chanel 
2 Dior 
1 prada 
1 mulberry 
1 Marc Jacob 
1 stella mcartney 
1 kenzia
5 LV 
4 Gucci 
1 ysl 
 I Think [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Minion89

And 2 Valentinos[emoji23]


----------



## Annadelores

Uff I think I have about 25 now  

But only about 4 I use on a daily basis. How's that with you? Do you have a selection of bags as well that you use most of the times for a normal week day?


----------



## ipekkeles

2 - 3.1 Phillip Lim
2 - Alexander Wang
1 - Balenciaga
3 - Céline
2 - Chanel
3 - Chloé
2 - Fendi
1 - Kate Spade
3 - Marc by Marc Jacobs
1 - Miu Miu
2 - Mulberry
1 - Prada
1 - Proenza Schouler
1 - Sophie Hulme


----------



## remainsilly

remainsilly said:


> 6 handbags & 2 clutch wallets with chains
> 
> some totes--vary, as destroyed with use or found unsuitable
> 
> 1 duffle, 1 travel crossbody
> 
> few boring, utilitarian bags suited to specific purposes
> 
> 1 long clutch--bought years ago & still unused
> Warped brain whispers, "It's your only silver bag. What if you neeeeeeed a silver bag, sometime?"
> So, the long clutch remains. To mock me in silence.
> 
> This is the largest # I've owned in my collection.
> Usually edit what isn't working--& slather all with collonil waterstop/leather gel.



Added 1, so up to 7 bags.
And was given another cloth tote to destroy.
Silver clutch still unused, but mesmerizingly shiny.

I find this thread helpful. It lets me study my collection thoughtfully, to stay aware of what I'm doing.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Oh my God I have never counted all my bags before! I have 19 high end designer (Chanel, LV, YSL, Prada etc.) and 8 contemporary designer (Furla, Phillip Lim etc) handbags. I am still in shock! Simultaneously, I am eying two new bags at the moment, a LV and a Prada...Talk about a real hand bag addiction!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Yes Annadelores, definitely! I have so many bags but on a day to day basis, I usually wear just a couple of them. Luckily the bags I tend to carry during the summer are different than the ones I carry during winter (I love small cross body bags such as the Chanel WOC or the Mulberry lily during spring and summer and larger top handle or shoulder bags in fall and winter), so at least then I rotate them according to the current season. But I do make an effort to wear every single one of them more!


----------



## Bagloverholic

I don't know if I should be ashamed or be proud of how many bags I have collected right now  , but I have 14 bags (premier and contemporary designers) that I wanna keep and 16 bags (contemporary) that I don't wanna keep and plus I gave away 18 bags (contemporary) just less than a year ago to my family, friends and relatives ...

and I'll be getting 2 more bags from my sister as her present for me (birthday and chirstmas as I haven't seen her for 3 years) in just few months. 

I'm trying really hard to keep my collection 15 bags or under , so I can enjoy my bags and rotate them every season and occasion , and I'll know that the ones that I'll keep will be my most favourite and special to me  xx


----------



## Hermancat

Let's see - not too many:

1 -    Balenciaga City
2 -    Bottega Cervo hobo
3 -    Lanvin Padam bowling bag
4 -    Max Mara - hobo
5 - 6 Two old school (Made in USA) Coach bags
7 -    Longchamp tote
8 -    Lambertson Truex shearling bag


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

It was embarrassing to count so 21 Premier designer (4 Chanel 3 Gucci), 6 Contemporary, 6 vintage (Whiting, Bally, Mark Cross & 2 crocodile, 1 alligator) plus a few dozen random bags form Macys like B Maks, Calvin Klein etc. Almost forgot 5 Carlos Falchi. This after I gave over 20 away to family and friends a few months ago. Time to purge. Plus one Chanel on the UPS truck. Looks like this is a problem.  Kate Spade is my favorite and Marc Jacobs worst bag ever!


----------



## Pksz

I refuse to count for fear reality might set in. But somewhere between 50 and 75. Probably 20 premiere designers, 20 contemporary, 20ish good quality no designer bags and the balance fun buys I just enjoyed and had to have....


----------



## cdtracing

I refuse to take a count but I really do need a bigger closet!


----------



## LVk8

12 purses, 4 clutches & 7 SLGs across all brands.  Not so bad! 

I'm good at rotating & lots of my pieces have strap optionality so feels like a full purse wardrobe [emoji4]


----------



## mkr

Is there a sub-category for how many handbags do you own that your doesn't know about?

I know I'm not the only one who buys new bags and jams them into the "purse shelf" and acts like it's been there a while.


----------



## immigratty

mkr said:


> Is there a sub-category for how many handbags do you own that your doesn't know about?
> 
> I know I'm not the only one who buys new bags and jams them into the "purse shelf" and acts like it's been there a while.



HILARIOUS!!! hahaha this would be me, unfortunately hubs works from home and gets all the mail  



cdtracing said:


> I refuse to take a count but I really do need a bigger closet!



Don't you hate how closets shrink over time! lol

Carpenters really need to do something about this problem!



Glitter_pixie said:


> That's awesome! Did you ever break it down by brand? I've got a spreadsheet going. I have to update it but would guess I'm approaching your level. I do swap out bags on a regular basis so they all get used but some more than others. It's fun. Any bag that I want to let go of either goes to my daughter or gets sold. My daughter always gets first dibs! : )



I definitely need to do a spreadsheet. Unfortunately some names I don't remember from back in the day when I would just walk in the store and buy a bag, from before I realized I was a purse-o-holic. I never "followed" everything and didn't even realize bags actually had names smh...



Murphy47 said:


> I sold that many on eBay. Bought 2 LV, Gucci Wallet and sent the youngest to camp.



I have around 125-150'ish or so, and I've never sold any, and I've been collecting over the last 10+ years and have never sold. how many do you think you've owned total? a few hundred? I love bags so much, I know I will eventually hit a crazy number where I will basically be forced to sell some. I say 200 is my absolute max to have at any one time.


----------



## tnguyen87

About 15 bags. When I think about it, that's a lot! Maybe it's time to downsize..


----------



## nanaimo75

immigratty said:


> HILARIOUS!!! hahaha this would be me, unfortunately hubs works from home and gets all the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you hate how closets shrink over time! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Carpenters really need to do something about this problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely need to do a spreadsheet. Unfortunately some names I don't remember from back in the day when I would just walk in the store and buy a bag, from before I realized I was a purse-o-holic. I never "followed" everything and didn't even realize bags actually had names smh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have around 125-150'ish or so, and I've never sold any, and I've been collecting over the last 10+ years and have never sold. how many do you think you've owned total? a few hundred? I love bags so much, I know I will eventually hit a crazy number where I will basically be forced to sell some. I say 200 is my absolute max to have at any one time.




Wow what's the composition?


----------



## cdtracing

immigratty said:


> Don't you hate how closets shrink over time! lol
> 
> Carpenters really need to do something about this problem!



LMAO!!  Yes, it must be the humidity or something because my closet has definitely shrunk considerably.  I'm going to turn one of my kids bedroom into a closet when they move out! LOL


----------



## srslyjk

I have 9 bags and that feels like so much already!  I want to downsize, but everything I have serves a purpose.  I guess that means I'm doing fine, haha.


----------



## new_to_lv

I've been buying and selling and buying and selling bags now for a while but now I'm almost content... 
Right now I am down to 16 bags (had 20 only a month ago) in my collection. 

2 Chanel
5 LV
6 Balenciaga
3 Proenza Schouler

On my wishlist is Gucci Soho Disco Bag....


----------



## immigratty

nanaimo75 said:


> Wow what's the composition?



mostly Dooney & Bourke, way too many to break down, but about 1/3 Alto and 1/3 Florentine and 1/3 canvas of varying types, I have many pics [but not all] on my photo album and bag showcase, links in my signature.  And for premium here is the break down. 

20 Gucci last count [keep finding more...some in my mother's closet hahaha]
1 LV Ellipse
1 Prada satchel [don't know the name]
1 Burberry tote

however, I literally never wear LV/Prada/Burberry, I probably need to sell them.  My faves are by far Dooney & Gucci. 



cdtracing said:


> LMAO!!  Yes, it must be the humidity or something because my closet has definitely shrunk considerably.  I'm going to turn one of my kids bedroom into a closet when they move out! LOL



Yes definitely humidity, and it really seems to be extra terrible in the homes of TPF'ers, and it seems like that's what it takes for us here with our "humidity" issues, we need to turn bedrooms in closets / purse rooms, and some poor women on here have shoe addictions as well...oh goodness. I can't allow myself to have a shoe addiction, my bag addiction is way too outrageous


----------



## cdtracing

immigratty said:


> Yes definitely humidity, and it really seems to be extra terrible in the homes of TPF'ers, and it seems like that's what it takes for us here with our "humidity" issues, we need to turn bedrooms in closets / purse rooms, and some poor women on here have shoe addictions as well...oh goodness. I can't allow myself to have a shoe addiction, my bag addiction is way too outrageous



I use to have a shoe addiction years ago. I love the sky high heels & even though I can't wear them anymore, I still gravitate to them.  When I was at my shoe/boot addiction height, I did have a separate walk in closet just for shoes & purses.  I really miss the master bathroom & closets of that house.  But I've moved & I no longer have the shoes I once did.  I cleaned out a lot of the old stuff & started over but now my addiction is purses & it's outrageous!!!  I keep telling my husband we need to add on to the house. LOL


----------



## tripamy

Only 8. BUT 4 of them are Louis Vuittons - This time last year, I probably had 20, but I sold a bunch to order my first LV, and now I'm hooked. If anyone cares, my bags are:

LV Neverfull GM in Mono 
LV Delightful MM in Mono  
LV Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene 
LV Portobello GM in Damier Ebene 
Marc By Marc Jacobs Huge Hillier in black
Tory Burch Viva Striped Satchel in black/white
Kate Spade Cobble Hill Ellen in black
Madewell Transport Tote in cognac


----------



## melvel

melvel said:


> As of today-
> 
> "Premier" designers:
> 
> 3 Louis Vuitton (Neverfull, Speedy, Montorgueil)
> 2 Balenciaga (City, Work)
> 2 Givenchy  (Pandora, Nightingale)
> 1 Bottega Veneta  (Campana)
> 1 Celine  (Mini Luggage)
> 1 Chloe  (Medium Paraty)
> 1 Goyard  (St. Louis PM)
> 1 Gucci  (Vintage Web Boston)
> 1 Mulberry (Alexa)
> 1 Proenza Schouler  (PS1 Keepall)
> 1 Tods (D-Styling)
> ---
> 15
> 
> 
> "Contemporary" Designers
> 5 Longchamp
> 3 Hayden Harnett
> 3 Kate Spade
> 3 Rebecca Minkoff
> 2 Tano
> 1 Coach
> 1 Dooney & Bourke
> 1 Furla
> 1 Linea Pelle
> ---
> 20  (YIKES!)
> 
> Others:
> 
> 1  Cath Kidston
> 1  Kipling
> 1  Madewell
> and tons of other no-brand bags given as gifts
> 
> Looking to add:
> 
> Chanel (Jumbo Flap and Medium Boy)
> Gucci (Disco)
> Hermes (Kelly)



I just got the Gucci Disco so that brings up my "premier" designer count to 16.

If my friend follows through, I will have the Celine Trio in a couple of weeks.

I wish I lived in a place where the secondary market for bags is thriving.  Unfortunately, I don't.  To get rid of the bags I no longer use (mostly the contemporary ones), I would have to sell them for practically nothing so I choose just to keep them while I don't have a storage problem yet.


----------



## Donna3693

Not much,,, I'm just a student right now, but I wanna get some more and am working hard to earn money!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I decided to count and my guesstimate was pretty accurate. Other than 5 formal / evening bags (which to me are a necessary evil) I own 17 bags pretty well spread across several brands.

I'm not counting 4 handbags I'm currently trying to sell which will help pay for my next handbag purchase.

Someone mentioned shoes. I have almost 100 pairs of shoes but I like handbags better. It seems like you " need" more shoes to handbags. Am I crazy?


----------



## mkr

Honestly I think we're all crazy.  But it's better than being addicted to drugs or alcohol so there's that.:greengrin:


----------



## Momo1113

I currently have 5 with another one coming.


----------



## F10909

geez
I need to catch up and make more money
I own 3 
:O


----------



## 47foxes

I have more than 100 Coach, more than 10 Michael Kors, 9 Danier, 1 Longchamp, pile of other Brands.
I like play with my purses instead of using them.
I'm looking forward in buy some Hermes and Other big brand when I have more $$


----------



## Sparkletastic

mkr said:


> Honestly I think we're all crazy.  But it's better than being addicted to drugs or alcohol so there's that.:greengrin:



LOL!  I think you're right!


----------



## Margaretas

I have 12 only.....Now its time to shopping!!


----------



## F10909

47foxes said:


> I have more than 100 Coach, more than 10 Michael Kors, 9 Danier, 1 Longchamp, pile of other Brands.
> I like play with my purses instead of using them.
> I'm looking forward in buy some Hermes and Other big brand when I have more $$



holy crap.
I only wish for a collection like that.
you must have access to unlimited spending juice


----------



## LVk8

Sparkletastic said:


> Someone mentioned shoes. I have almost 100 pairs of shoes but I like handbags better. It seems like you " need" more shoes to handbags. Am I crazy?




Awhile back I was at the Container Store looking at Elfa shelving to organize my closet.  The brochure said that the average American owns 40 pairs of shoes.  I thought that was a lot!  But then I went home and counted all my shoes - between work, formal occasions, flats, flip flops/sandals, tall boots, snow boots, sneakers and sport cleats....I had 38 pairs [emoji87]

I have 12 purses & 4 clutches so 38 shoes are more than 2x the amount of purses I have!


----------



## 47foxes

F10909 said:


> holy crap.
> I only wish for a collection like that.
> you must have access to unlimited spending juice


Trust me. The more you have the more you want.
But I don't buy any purse now...


----------



## Amazona

I've managed to bring down the number of bags by over a half - it's now about 30 not counting luggage. Concentrating on quality instead of quantity!


----------



## pinkny

Amazona said:


> I've managed to bring down the number of bags by over a half - it's now about 30 not counting luggage. Concentrating on quality instead of quantity!




30 is a good number


----------



## Amazona

pinkny said:


> 30 is a good number



Yes, I agree.  That includes my sports bags as well, I used to have more than 10 but now I'm down to 3 with those because not even I need 10 bags for something that's not very fashion oriented...


----------



## LaureW

I have 24, mostly designer bags, like Chanel, Céline, Saint Laurent, etc.. I decided that I will not exceed the number of 30. After that if I want a new bag, I sell another one. I love all my bags and if I stop wearing one for a longer time I sell it. No need to sit there if I can sell it and buy a bag I love instead. I want to get good use of my bags and with 30 bags you can switch your bag everyday for a whole month that kind of thinking made me settle my number to 30, I just can't justify to have more..


----------



## Miss Meow

Regular Size:
Louis Vuitton DE Speedy 25
Michael Kors Aqua Saffiano Jet Set Tote
Michael Kors Black Saffiano Selma
LAMB Calligraphy Roses Walderston

Small Size:
Kate Spade Black Leather Tina
Michael Kors Monogram Pouchette


----------



## LVk8

Amazona said:


> Yes, I agree.  That includes my sports bags as well, I used to have more than 10 but now I'm down to 3 with those because not even I need 10 bags for something that's not very fashion oriented...




I am also down to 3 sport bags!  One backpack, one messenger, one duffel [emoji106]


----------



## Young1987

Hmm. This is what I have, broken down into categories. 

My feeling is, and you can thank me now for enabling you &#128512;, that only the medium-sized bags count. You can't have too many small bags and clutches, and big bags serve as travel and toting pieces. So by my twisted logic, I've only got 10 bags!&#10084;&#65039;

I also have an LV Speedy Empreinte Bandouliere in Aube and an LV Monogram Speedy Bandouliere 40 that I bought and never used. I'm thinking about selling those two, so they are not included on my list. (Let me know if you're interested.)

I think I only want one more bag (ever!), and that's an Hermes 35 Blue Jean Birkin.

Here's my list:

BIG BAGS
Hermes Massai GM Rouge Garance Clemence shw
Bottega Veneta Cabat Large Black
LV Neverfull GM DE ghw
LV Sofia Coppola Cobalt ghw

MEDIUM BAGS
Hermes Kelly Retourne Gris T Togo ghw
Hermes Kelly Sellier Black Togo ghw
Hermes Jypsiere Orange Clemence shw
Hermes Massai PM Brown Clemence shw
Chanel Reissue 226 Black Aged Calf rhw
Chanel Classic Double Flap Medium Black Caviar shw
Christian Dior Lady Dior medium Black shw
Christian Dior Diorissimo medium Black/fuscia ghw
LV Sofia Coppola PM Cherry ghw
LV Speedy 25 DE

SMALL BAGS
Chanel Vintage Accordian Small Black Lambskin rhw
Chanel Vintage Mini Black Lamskin ghw
Chanel WOC Black Caviar ghw
Christian Dior New Lock Pouchette Grey shw

CLUTCHES
Chanel Clutch with Chain Dark Red Caviar shw
Chanel Vintage Clutch with Chain Black Lambskin ghw
Chanel Classic Clutch Black Lambskin shw
Bottega Veneta Snakeskin Box Clutch Black 
Gucci Small Clutch Snakeskin Navy Blue ghw

SLGs
Lots!


----------



## CaliCollector

I own 56 bags the newest edition is a Birkin 35cm black and gold hardware. These aren't all the official names &#128513; but you get the idea. I have a true addiction! I tried to group them by designer but forgot some and had to add them to the bottom. 
Collection
1. Chanel Boy Bag large black
2. Chanel Plum Clutch
3. Chanel hand painted 2014
4. Chanel Large Chain Around - Black
5. Chanel Blue small chain around
6. Chanel coco print bag
7. Chanel tweed vintage
8. Chanel black patent chocolate bar bag
9. Chanel WOC flower 
10. Chanel quilted zipper bag 
11. Celine Black Phantom
12. Celine Mini 
13. YSL Red Carbas medium
14. YSL Patent Clutch
15. YSL envelope letter clutch 
16. Proenza Schouler Python Courier
17. Proenza Schouler Graffiti
18. Proenza Schouler white ostrich clutch
19. Proenza Schouler Mini Ps1 suede yellow
20. Louis Vuitton Grey gold chain
21. Louis Vuitton Petite Malle Infrarouge Gm
22. Louis Vuitton Graffiti orange speedy
23. Louis Vuitton Briefcase computer holder
24. Louis Vuitton Vintage bucket
25. Gucci Emily Black
26. Gucci Emily Pink
27. Gucci cloth horsebit
28. Gucci nude clutch
29. Gucci organizer bag wallet
30. Jimmy choo black studded
31. Jimmy Choo biker bag
32. Alexander McQueen studded skull clutch
33. 3.1 Phillip Lim Pony hair mini Pashli 
34. 3.1 Phillip Lim Orange mini Pashli 
35. Chloe paddington
36. Chloe brown paddington 
37. Marc Jacobs beige clutch
38. Lancel Dali chain bag 
39. Prada white bag
40. Hermes crossbody blue bag
41. MCM mini backpack 
42. Louis Vuitton cream Damier 
43. Christian Louboutin sweet charity mini
44. Tory Burch white clutch
45. Tory Burch black chain bag
46. Tory Burch flower mini bag 
47. Armenta Croc bag
48. Jimmy Choo beige 
49. Louis Vuitton black graffiti mini 
50. Gucci scipt white handle bag
51. Louis Vuitton Gym bag 
52. Givenchy luggage nightingale trolley
53. Chanel tan crossbody
54. Jimmy choo collage bag
55. YSL burgundy clutch


----------



## Jen123

16 bags

3 longchamp (2 nylon, 1 leather)
1 Hermes Evelyn 
1 Chanel woc
1 bv hobo
1 tb crossbody
1 Burberry signature tote
1 bal city 
1 Rebecca minkoff 5 zip crossbody
1 mbmj hillier hobo
1 lv speedy
1 jpk tote
2 j crew crossbodies 
1 mk clutch


----------



## hikarupanda

I currently own these premium designer bags.




Also own two LA brand Thursday Friday "chanel" canvas bags which are my workhorse as I carry a ton (and on public transit) to work. Also own 1 black Kooba bag, 1 brown agnes b bag, 1 Abaco Python bag (mid-priced French brand), and 3 clutches of various smaller brands.

So total 15!


----------



## remainsilly

remainsilly said:


> Added 1, so up to 7 bags.
> And was given another cloth tote to destroy.
> Silver clutch still unused, but mesmerizingly shiny.
> 
> I find this thread helpful. It lets me study my collection thoughtfully, to stay aware of what I'm doing.



It's been weird, it's been metallic--but, all things must end.
Goodbye, silver clutch.
May your next owner actually remove you from her closet.
Parting with shiny stuff--it's close to watching uneaten ice cream melt, painful.


----------



## Serenamore

7


----------



## Shoppinmel

-5 Louis Vuitton
-1 Tory Burch
-1 Kate Spade
-3? Lesser name

Need more!


----------



## nycmamaofone

7 Chanels
1 Dior
3 LV
2 Prada
1 Bottega Veneta
1 YSL
1 Balenciaga
2 Coach
3 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Furla
1 Kate Spade
1 Longchamp

I sold/gave away several bags, including a Gucci, another BV, Fendi.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

3 Hermes
2 Chanel
3 Goyard
11 LVs
1 Prada
1 Balenciaga
1 Proenza Schouler
1 Mansur Gavriel
1 Gerard Darel
4 Longchamp

I really thought I had less than 20 bags...


----------



## madesta

7 Luciano Padovan
1 Gucci
3 Moschino
1 Michael Kors
1 Furla
3 Braccialini
1 Le Silla
1 Balenciaga
1 MaxMara
1 D&G


----------



## casseyelsie

11 LV bags, 11 LV SLG, 5 Chanel bags, 2 Chanel WOC, 4 Fendi, 3 Gucci, 3 Saint Laurent, 2 Balenciaga, 2 Mulberry, 1 Dior, 1 Celine, 1 Givenchy, 1 Bottega Vanetta, 1 Loewe, 1 Prada, 1 Miu Miu, 1 MCM, 1 Paul Smith, 1 Stuart Weitzman, 1 Botkier, 1 Marc Jacob, 1 Anya Hindmarch, 1 Tod's, 3 Longchamp, 2 Coach, 2 Kate Spade, 1 Tory Burch, 1 Marc by Marc Jacob, 1 Oroton, 1 Karl Lagerfield, 1 Fossil, 1 DKNY. 

That's all I can think of for now. Might have missed a few older bags. [emoji16] If I add other non designer bags I bought overseas...then I have more than 70 lol. I'm addicted to bag. Pls don't laugh


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

casseyelsie said:


> 11 LV bags, 11 LV SLG, 5 Chanel bags, 2 Chanel WOC, 4 Fendi, 3 Gucci, 3 Saint Laurent, 2 Balenciaga, 2 Mulberry, 1 Dior, 1 Celine, 1 Givenchy, 1 Bottega Vanetta, 1 Loewe, 1 Prada, 1 Miu Miu, 1 MCM, 1 Paul Smith, 1 Stuart Weitzman, 1 Botkier, 1 Marc Jacob, 1 Anya Hindmarch, 1 Tod's, 3 Longchamp, 2 Coach, 2 Kate Spade, 1 Tory Burch, 1 Marc by Marc Jacob, 1 Oroton, 1 Karl Lagerfield, 1 Fossil, 1 DKNY.
> 
> That's all I can think of for now. Might have missed a few older bags. [emoji16] If I add other non designer bags I bought overseas...then I have more than 70 lol. I'm addicted to bag. Pls don't laugh


Sounds like a great collection!!


----------



## chunkylover53

Somewhere between too many and not enough.


----------



## Privik

4 Chanel
5 Prada
6 Gucci
1 Fendi
1 YSL
2 Cole Haan
4 Marc Jacobs
3 Coach

Last month I sold several Prada, Gucci, Fendi and M.J. bags to make more room for the new ones. No LV for me


----------



## Privik

casseyelsie said:


> 11 LV bags, 11 LV SLG, 5 Chanel bags, 2 Chanel WOC, 4 Fendi, 3 Gucci, 3 Saint Laurent, 2 Balenciaga, 2 Mulberry, 1 Dior, 1 Celine, 1 Givenchy, 1 Bottega Vanetta, 1 Loewe, 1 Prada, 1 Miu Miu, 1 MCM, 1 Paul Smith, 1 Stuart Weitzman, 1 Botkier, 1 Marc Jacob, 1 Anya Hindmarch, 1 Tod's, 3 Longchamp, 2 Coach, 2 Kate Spade, 1 Tory Burch, 1 Marc by Marc Jacob, 1 Oroton, 1 Karl Lagerfield, 1 Fossil, 1 DKNY.
> 
> That's all I can think of for now. Might have missed a few older bags. [emoji16] If I add other non designer bags I bought overseas...then I have more than 70 lol. I'm addicted to bag. Pls don't laugh



What an amazing collection! You go gurl, two thumbs up for you! I don't know how do you manage to store them, I am having a hard time with what I have.


----------



## casseyelsie

@Privik. 
I know this will make me sound really crazy/obsessed/pathetic....but to be very honest I wish I have more. In fact in my "Bag Wish List" I still have about 70 bags I need to get! Lol [emoji23] I wish I can afford all that's inside my wish list.


----------



## casseyelsie

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Sounds like a great collection!!




Thanks BerlinArtGirl [emoji3]


----------



## Privik

casseyelsie said:


> @Privik.
> I know this will make me sound really crazy/obsessed/pathetic....but to be very honest I wish I have more. In fact in my "Bag Wish List" I still have about 70 bags I need to get! Lol [emoji23] I wish I can afford all that's inside my wish list.



No..no..no that's no obsession, I would call it a passion  May your wish come true to get all the bags on your wishlist.


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

chunkylover53 said:


> Somewhere between too many and not enough.




[emoji23] same!
My collection:
2 Chanel
7 LV
1 Gucci
1 Phillip Lim
1 Marc Jacobs
1 Chloe
1 Prada
1 Stella McCartney
1 MCM
1 Pour La Victoire
2 Michael Kors
1 Coach
1 Furla
1 Tory Burch
1 Longchamp
Total: 23

Next on the list: Goyard or a Chanel Boy Bag [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

chunkylover53 said:


> Somewhere between too many and not enough.


Hahaha, love it!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Privik said:


> No..no..no that's no obsession, I would call it a passion  May your wish come true to get all the bags on your wishlist.


Exactly!! These are just the everyday "problems" of a bag addict!  My wishlist also never decreases...


----------



## debssx3

Just 10. 3 luxury, 7 contemporary.


----------



## fashionlover21

2 Chloe
1 Miu Miu
2 Gucci
1 Prada
1 Missoni 
1 Red Valentino 
1 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Lauren by Ralph Lauren 
1 Calvin Klein
1 CK Jeans
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs
1 Paul Costello
1 Long Champ
1 Dolce and Gabbana
3 Mulberry

That's 19 bags,

1 Prada Wallet
2 Prada makeup bags
1 Chole Wallet
1 D&G coin purse
1 Emporio Armani coin purse
1 Mulberry Purse
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs makeup bag
1 Burbbery coin purse
1 Chloe makeup bag
1 Cath Kidson makeup bag.

That's 11 SLG's/ accessories 

Then I have
7 high street bags.

Feeling slightly nauseous right now.


----------



## Sparkletastic

It's been a busy buy / sell bag year. Here's my update. I have handbags across a number of brands and I use and love each one!

1 Chanel
5 Prada
4 Gucci
2 Diane Von Furstenberg
1 Monika Chiang
3 Kate Spade
3 Michael Kors
2 Coach
1 Beijo
1 Big Buddah
1 local designer (can't remember the name)
5 cheapo evening/formal bags. I hate spending money on evening bags.

I'm in the process of selling 1 Chanel, 2 Kate Spade, 1 Coach, 1 Calvin Klein, 1 Emma Fox, 1 Guess, 1 Innue. 

When those have been sold, I'm either purchasing a cream or Python Celine Edge for my collection or adding some cash to the pot and upgrading my diamond tennis bracelet. I think the bracelet is going win. &#128522;


----------



## purpleparadise

Have about 20 
Balenciaga city is my favorite!


----------



## reginatina

I had 48, just sold 7 and would like to sell 13 more.  I want to add two more to make it an even 30, and then I think my collection will be complete.  

Sold:
2 MK
4 D&B
1 Coach

Selling:
2 Coach
2 D&B
1 Liz Claiborne
1 Rioni
1 Vera Bradley
1 Sherpani
5 lower end/no brand

Keeping:
1 Chanel
1 LV
3 Furla
1 Mansur Gavriel
1 Chloe
1 Fendi
1 Prada
1 Burberry
1 Balenciaga
1 Gucci
3 Coach
1 D&B
1 MBMJ
2 Kate Spade
1 Cambridge Satchel
1 Ralph Lauren Polo
1 Bloomingdale's Tote
1 Isaac Mizrahi for Target
2 OverLand Equipment
2 Hello Kitty
1 Paisley Cloth bag (no brand)


----------



## Gattidog

Sparkletastic said:


> It's been a busy buy / sell bag year. Here's my update. I have handbags across a number of brands and I use and love each one!
> 
> 1 Chanel
> 5 Prada
> 4 Gucci
> 2 Diane Von Furstenberg
> 1 Monika Chiang
> 3 Kate Spade
> 3 Michael Kors
> 2 Coach
> 1 Beijo
> 1 Big Buddah
> 1 local designer (can't remember the name)
> 5 cheapo evening/formal bags. I hate spending money on evening bags.
> 
> I'm in the process of selling 1 Chanel, 2 Kate Spade, 1 Coach, 1 Calvin Klein, 1 Emma Fox, 1 Guess, 1 Innue.
> 
> When those have been sold, I'm either purchasing a cream or Python Celine Edge for my collection or adding some cash to the pot and upgrading my diamond tennis bracelet. I think the bracelet is going win. &#128522;



Could you please tell me where you sell your bags?  I have an LV and a Marc Jacobs I want to sell, plus a couple Bulgas.  Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Gattidog said:


> Could you please tell me where you sell your bags?  I have an LV and a Marc Jacobs I want to sell, plus a couple Bulgas.  Thank you!



Sure!  I sell my bags on eBay. I've never had an issue but I make sure to take 12 clear pictures of every angle of the bag and give a detailed description including any issues with the bag. Also, I price competitively. I look at solds for my bags and price accordingly (based on material, condition, etc.) Lastly, I take care to package items nicely (tissue paper, etc.) so it looks good when it arrives. Those things make for happy buyers! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Dpati

4 designers and many random ones. But not giving up on collecting lol.


----------



## bakeacookie

Currently 18.


----------



## libertygirl

18 in total, which quite frankly is too many for me - particularly as I have a few still left on my wishlist. I'm going to work on downsizing. I want to get to under 10, preferably around the 7-8 mark. For now, I have:

9 Chanel
3 LV
1 Fendi
1 Balenciaga
1 Celine
1 Goyard
2 Longchamp


----------



## grammy57

I have 7.  Only one name brand, Cole Haan.  Most are leather.  One is cloth, form Thirty-one with many covers.


----------



## casseyelsie

grammy57 said:


> I have 7.  Only one name brand, Cole Haan.  Most are leather.  One is cloth, form Thirty-one with many covers.




I bought 1 from Thirty-One. The one with multiple shoulder strap. Few strap split into 2 on first use! I cut those loose strap n carried 2 more times but on every occasion I use, it just split again n again. I was so upset that I just threw the bag. Didn't even bother to donate. Usually I donate bags I don't like, to a charitable organization so they can sell n help any organization. Will never buy 3-1 ever again.


----------



## Elsa Persson

I have 26 only.


----------



## Privik

Elsa Persson said:


> I have 26 only.



Only 26? LOL u r just too funny Back in the days I used to have 5 and I was thinking OMG this it too much, what am I gonna do with these many bags?


----------



## wadaiko

I used to have 13 bags, 7 premier and 6 contemporary. Bought 4 bags in the US. Contemporary Brands are a steal there in outlets. 2 mbmj and Ralph Lauren Lauren and a dkny.

But this year, starting beginning of may, I went in a bag frenzy and bought like 6! 3 premier and 3 contemporary. 2 Mulberry which I bought preloved. So was a steal. 
But i made a new years resolution to consume less, so i failed.&#128517;
So now at 19 bags.
I must avoid looking at bags.&#128514; i am bag banned for years. I am still like, what have I done?! &#128561; though i can afford it. But my mind is going in circles, should put it in savings maybe..  I could go travel. Thoughts of a bag addict


----------



## Daaanielle

I own around 12 bags right now. Mostly just cheap, no-brand bags but I'm trying to upgrade. Just bought my first 2 MK bags last month and I have sort of an imaginary 'perfect' collection in mind that I'm trying to put together. Although I don't think that it's possible to have a perfect collection, there will always be new bags catching my eye.


----------



## Precious84

Daaanielle said:


> I own around 12 bags right now. Mostly just cheap, no-brand bags but I'm trying to upgrade. Just bought my first 2 MK bags last month and I have sort of an imaginary 'perfect' collection in mind that I'm trying to put together. Although I don't think that it's possible to have a perfect collection, there will always be new bags catching my eye.



Further upgrading from contemporary designers to premier designers, if you wish to go this route, may I suggest my Top 3:

1. LV Speedy 30 in monogram because this exact style will always be a classic. Audrey Hepburn loved hers!

2. LV Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene because both the cut and the print are very functional.

3. Chanel GST - a classic Chanel bag that is sturdy because it's made of caviar leather and roomy and not as expensive as the flap bag.

-----

On topic:

Off the top of my head for an update of mine:

7 LVs
3 Chanel
2 Prada
3 Gucci
1 Burberry
1 Balenciaga
4 Longchamp
4 Coach
1 Kate Spade
1 Tory Burch
2 Michael Kors
1 Marc Jacobs
1 Nine West
1 Anne Klein
1 Dooney & Bourke
1 DVF

34? Geez.. i need to go to rehab.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I bought some new bags this year, so here we go:

2 Chanels
6  LVs
3 Pradas
3 Guccis
2 Balenciagas
4 Mulberrys
2 YSLs
1 Chloe
1 DKNY
2 Phillips Lims
1 Furla
1 RM
2 Banana Republic
1 Keneth Cole

Welcome to ban island!


----------



## Daaanielle

Precious84 said:


> Further upgrading from contemporary designers to premier designers, if you wish to go this route, may I suggest my Top 3:
> 
> 1. LV Speedy 30 in monogram because this exact style will always be a classic. Audrey Hepburn loved hers!
> 
> 2. LV Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene because both the cut and the print are very functional.
> 
> 3. Chanel GST - a classic Chanel bag that is sturdy because it's made of caviar leather and roomy and not as expensive as the flap bag.
> 
> -----
> 
> On topic:
> 
> Off the top of my head for an update of mine:
> 
> 7 LVs
> 3 Chanel
> 2 Prada
> 3 Gucci
> 1 Burberry
> 1 Balenciaga
> 4 Longchamp
> 4 Coach
> 1 Kate Spade
> 1 Tory Burch
> 2 Michael Kors
> 1 Marc Jacobs
> 1 Nine West
> 1 Anne Klein
> 1 Dooney & Bourke
> 1 DVF
> 
> 34? Geez.. i need to go to rehab.



Thank you very for your advice! I'm just not that into LV to be honest (I feel like I'm the only person in the entire world haha). There are some more MK's that I'd love to get, as well as some Mulberry, Celine and Rebecca Minkoff, those brands are more to my taste. Oh, and the Givenchy Pandora 

I would love to own a Chanel someday, but for now I just can't justify the price on those, not even the GST. Although I do think it is a stunning bag!


----------



## lovingmybags

Hitting 40...omg I need to go home and trim my wardrobe


----------



## casseyelsie

lovingmybags said:


> Hitting 40...omg I need to go home and trim my wardrobe




Haha. Yes trim on your wardrobe if u have to, but not on bags. Recently my DH asked how many bags I owned, I lied and said err around 30+ only. I can say that because I know he never bothered to take note of my bags/shoes/wardrobe and he never step inside my other room that I converted into walk in wardrobe. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## myluvofbags

casseyelsie said:


> Haha. Yes trim on your wardrobe if u have to, but not on bags. Recently my DH asked how many bags I owned, I lied and said err around 30+ only. I can say that because I know he never bothered to take note of my bags/shoes/wardrobe and he never step inside my other room that I converted into walk in wardrobe. [emoji23][emoji23]



Haha,  just yesterday DH was eyeballing my shelves of bags and said hey it looks like you added some bags.  I said no I'm just rearranging them!  He just looked at me and walked away.


----------



## pandut

11 as of now. More bags to come after Europe trip this Summer


----------



## efeu

there're a few brands that I love and some styles (ps1!) that I get in different sizes and colors, so here we go 
4 celine
4 proenza schouler
2 chloe
2 mansur gavriel
1 givenchy
1 mulberry

must say I'm very happy with my collection 
ban island for the rest of the year!! (I hope)


----------



## casseyelsie

Lucky efeu!  I can't get hold of any Mansur Gavriel at all!


----------



## casseyelsie

myluvofbags said:


> Haha,  just yesterday DH was eyeballing my shelves of bags and said hey it looks like you added some bags.  I said no I'm just rearranging them!  He just looked at me and walked away.




LOLOLOLOLOL [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## efeu

casseyelsie said:


> Lucky efeu!  I can't get hold of any Mansur Gavriel at all!




thanks!  can try preorder maybe? mine will be arriving in august 

I've cleared my closet by selling all the ysl - no regrets!


----------



## lovingmybags

casseyelsie said:


> Haha. Yes trim on your wardrobe if u have to, but not on bags. Recently my DH asked how many bags I owned, I lied and said err around 30+ only. I can say that because I know he never bothered to take note of my bags/shoes/wardrobe and he never step inside my other room that I converted into walk in wardrobe. [emoji23][emoji23]



lol, somehow I feel fine to cut down on clothes and other areas, but not bags!  Time to step back and enjoy what I have, instead of letting my eyes wonder haha.  These few months saw a crazy overlap in discounts for things I want, so needless to say they all found their way back with me ...need to stop buying in the fall!  That'll be the new resolution for September on


----------



## dioraddict15

I currently own:
LV Neverfull MM in all 3 canvases
LV Speedy 30b DE
LV favorite MM in DE & DA
LV epi electric alma in black
LV pochette Metis 
LV Palermo PM
Mulberry Alexa in oak
Balenciaga City black
Gucci Jackie O
Chanel GHW Jumbo d/f caviar black
Chanel GHW m/l d/f lambskin black
Chanel le boy SHW black enamel lock
Chanel Classic woc SHW black
YSL Belle De Jour black patent 
Rebecca Minkoff affair black cherry
Rebecca Minkoff mini Mac mahogany 

I'm selling my Chanel coco shine mini, red epi petite Noe, Givenchy small Antigona and Celine croc printed flap in black so I can buy more bags lol[emoji3]


----------



## hermes_lemming

myluvofbags said:


> Haha,  just yesterday DH was eyeballing my shelves of bags and said hey it looks like you added some bags.  I said no I'm just rearranging them!  He just looked at me and walked away.



This made me crack a big ol grin. Thank you!

When I was married before, my exhusband was tease "oh my precious" and stroke one of my bags. *eyeroll*


----------



## myluvofbags

hermes_lemming said:


> This made me crack a big ol grin. Thank you!
> 
> When I was married before, my exhusband was tease "oh my precious" and stroke one of my bags. *eyeroll*



Haha,  men are so weird,  they can be funny,  weird, stupid and lovable at the same time.


----------



## casseyelsie

myluvofbags said:


> Haha,  men are so weird,  they can be funny,  weird, stupid and lovable at the same time.




Yes to funny, weird and lovable. And I hope my DH will remain ignorant about women's bag except for Hermes bag because for H bags, I need him to sponsor me! 

From years together, I've taught him to appreciate fine things at home ONLY. Nowadays he's always happy with luxury bedsheets and towels. He has stopped complaining about expensive toilet roll too! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cassisberry

3 Hermes
3 Chanel
1 LV
1 Celine
1 Chloe
4 Longchamps


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

myluvofbags said:


> Haha,  just yesterday DH was eyeballing my shelves of bags and said hey it looks like you added some bags.  I said no I'm just rearranging them!  He just looked at me and walked away.


Hahahaha, so funny!!


----------



## myluvofbags

casseyelsie said:


> Yes to funny, weird and lovable. And I hope my DH will remain ignorant about women's bag except for Hermes bag because for H bags, I need him to sponsor me!
> 
> From years together, I've taught him to appreciate fine things at home ONLY. Nowadays he's always happy with luxury bedsheets and towels. He has stopped complaining about expensive toilet roll too! [emoji23][emoji23]



Haha,  yes, I meant ignorant,  not "stupid".  The part about the toilet roll had me laughing so hard!


----------



## remainsilly

remainsilly said:


> It's been weird, it's been metallic--but, all things must end.
> Goodbye, silver clutch.
> May your next owner actually remove you from her closet.
> Parting with shiny stuff--it's close to watching uneaten ice cream melt, painful.



Added 1--up to 8 bags.
More might be overwhelming to me, in truth.
Feel slightly weird, yet fabulous.


----------



## LVk8

Never say never but I think I'm done tinkering with my purse wardrobe for awhile now [emoji106]

4 LV - 2 leather, 2 canvas
2 Bal
2 Gucci
2 Marc Jacobs
1 Longchamp
1 vintage Coach
1 upcycled license plate clutch

13 total [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## new_to_lv

24 in total

*2 Chanel
*1 Bottega Veneta
*1 Rebecca Minkoff
*9 LV (4 leather and 5 canvas)
*8 Balenciaga
*2 Proenza Schouler
*1 Longchamp

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji170][emoji178]


----------



## Pursegal421

I have 11 bags at the moment with my collection continuing to grow everyday.  I'm hoping to get my first Hermes bag from the holidays.


----------



## jyyanks

I have about 18 bags 

-  10 Hermes bags
- 1 LV
- 1 Ferragamo wristlet
- 1mark Jacobs (travel)
- 1 long champ tote (travel)
- 2 no name bags that I bought in Italy
- 1 cheapo tote 
- 1 Lo & Sons (my new work tote which I love)


----------



## babysunshine

I now own 16 bags, supposedly on a ban till 2017, but I have a MK otw. That's truly the end of it till 2017!


----------



## snsaundersva

I almost can't admit this...including  clutches...60??? Oh gosh, help me PF family!!!!


----------



## snsaundersva

myluvofbags said:


> Haha,  just yesterday DH was eyeballing my shelves of bags and said hey it looks like you added some bags.  I said no I'm just rearranging them!  He just looked at me and walked away.



Wow, I thought I was the only one that did that lol. He just stopped asking after a while. And I noticed that I the less shiny a bag is, the less he thinks it costs lol.


----------



## lovingmybags

snsaundersva said:


> I almost can't admit this...including  clutches...60??? Oh gosh, help me PF family!!!!



Depending on when you started buying...if including wallets and clutches, mine's not that far away from yours :shame:.  I just began eleven years ago!  This is a dangerous habit


----------



## snsaundersva

I started around 4 years ago and I've sold quite a few in the mean time. A few of them I keep because they are discontinued pieces and I know I can't find them again. But wow....


----------



## lovingmybags

snsaundersva said:


> I started around 4 years ago and I've sold quite a few in the mean time. A few of them I keep because they are discontinued pieces and I know I can't find them again. But wow....



I almost never sell my bags...except for those I didn't get to see firsthand and realize it doesn't work for me.  Maybe it's time to start!  Yikes...


----------



## Arlene619

This is my little collection, I own 9 bags, it all started in  Jan 2013 with my first designer handbag. It was an LV Artsy, I gave that one to my mother.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Arlene619 said:


> This is my little collection, I own 9 bags, it all started in  Jan 2013 with my first designer handbag. It was an LV Artsy, I gave that one to my mother.


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## anazol

I've got a bit over 20 I guess. Just a few luxury brands (Fendi and Valentino). Several Furla, Lui Jo, MK and Moschino bags, 1 MBMJ, 1 Tous backpack, 1 Coccinelle clutch and some more.


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Hi everyone 

Any tips on how to ensure a fair rotation so all bags get a share of the limelight? [emoji4]

I've gotten rid of half my bag collection but still find I don't use all my bags. Trying to get rid of more but I can't seem to pass the 'what if I need this colour later?' &#128580;&#128580;

Any tips would be greatly appreciated [emoji4]

Thanks everyone


----------



## Manelieht

I like to create outfits for my bags. 

I will focus on a specific bag that I want to wear and then go through my closet to see what fits.
I love matching colors so sometimes I will even shop a few accessories and clothing items in the same color as the bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm at 35 and I think 30ish is the max for me to get use out of all my bags. To keep me using all of them, I track my bag usage. That way if I see a bag isn't getting used, I'll put it back in rotation. 

Ultimately, if a bag doesn't get used in a year I seriously consider selling it and getting something I will wear.


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Thanks ladies! I really need to get a rotation system in place [emoji4]


----------



## chetiboy

I stack my backs left to right, top to bottom in their dustbags in a cabinet.
So I go through them one by one every week.
And in case I forget, I just check the closet to see which one next 
Helps out for the theme of my clothes for the week ahead. My bags colors vary so I tend to wear lighter clothes on lighter bags, and darker clothes when carrying my darker ones, et cetera.

I'm telling you, it gives me a lot of joy as I go through my modest collection of bags.
And I hope you get a good rotation system going along so each bag gets the loooove xoxoxoxo


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Such great ideas! I've started to organise my bags into some sort of order, definitely make it easier to get a rotation system going [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Thanks for your replies, love them all xo


----------



## zestylemons

I think I currently own 8 bags (with one on the way! ;D) and I try to only purchase a bag if I know exactly what outfits/situations I'd use them for. 
I would say I own one for work, three for casual shopping trips, one for nights out, two for college (depending on how much stuff I need to take that day!), and lastly one non-branded bag I wear in case I don't want to get my favourites ruined.
The bag that is going to be delivered soon is another bag for work, because I like choice


----------



## geraldine.rmg

zestylemons said:


> I think I currently own 8 bags (with one on the way! ;D) and I try to only purchase a bag if I know exactly what outfits/situations I'd use them for.
> I would say I own one for work, three for casual shopping trips, one for nights out, two for college (depending on how much stuff I need to take that day!), and lastly one non-branded bag I wear in case I don't want to get my favourites ruined.
> The bag that is going to be delivered soon is another bag for work, because I like choice



Sorting them out by purpose sounds like a good idea! And also helps you to make shopping decisions. Sometimes I have to carry many things to work so I use my tote bag mainly during weekdays. I like to carry lighter, smaller bags over the weekend, so I try not to use the same bag too often. It increases their longevity too.


----------



## Shelby33

I have 10, I try to use a different one every week but there are a few I use more often.


----------



## Annabel Lee

I think if you have to try to figure out how to use them all, it's probably too many. Each bag should have a purpose that calls for you to use it regularly, and if that's not happening, then you probably have another bag that serves that purpose better and that you like more. 

(I say this because I'm at that stage and can't figure out what to downsize).


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Annabel Lee said:


> I think if you have to try to figure out how to use them all, it's probably too many. Each bag should have a purpose that calls for you to use it regularly, and if that's not happening, then you probably have another bag that serves that purpose better and that you like more.
> 
> (I say this because I'm at that stage and can't figure out what to downsize).




How are you trying to downsize? What questions are you asking yourself? 

I've downsized quite a bit but at last count, I still had 32 (I thought I had less until I recounted the other day) with two on the way ... so 34 once they arrive

I've had bags I haven't used in a year but can't seem to get rid of it because it was given to me etc

In saying that there have been a bag or two that i thought I couldn't get rid off but once I sold it I didn't think about it again lol so I know I can do it lol


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

I think I'm going to aim to cut it down to 10 or less [emoji4]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i think i have about 40-45 handbags. i pick one each sunday to use for the upcoming week and regardless of what i'm wearing or where i'm going it's the bag for the week. so, they're on a weekly rotation.


----------



## Pimpernel

I have about 20, half for autumn & winter and half for spring & Summer. Besides, a few luggage/backpack/beach/evening pieces. 

Within each seasonal group are one black (summer: stone gray), one or two brown (summer: yellow and red), one dark cool blue (summer: mid blue), etc, so it's easy to grab the one bag that goes with the OOTD (winter rainy working suit day, or spring shopping casual cool tone outfit). A no brainer,  really, but only because I have no "repeat" bags, so it's clear what colour combos, purpose and season each one fits


----------



## KookyMeow

I have 7, they are what's left from my extensive bag reduction. I had 20 at one point.

Each bag has a purpose, I have bags that I only use during the weekend and nights out. I have designated bags for the weather, when it's raining or snowing really hard.

I also have a rule of not using a bag more than 2 days in a row, mainly so they keep their shape and not get look too worn out.


----------



## Annabel Lee

kit_kaaaaath said:


> How are you trying to downsize? What questions are you asking yourself?



I started out by identifying the bags I didn't wear often. If I couldn't remember the last time I'd worn a bag, I put it aside. I wound up with a pile of several bags I didn't wear much, so I committed to choosing my bag from those when I got dressed. But if I tried it on and realized I already had another bag that worked better with my outfit or for what I was doing that day, I knew it was time to get rid of the one I didn't wear. 

Some of the ones in that pile were bags I needed but didn't need often, such as a bag in an unusual color or a bag that was great for traveling but not much else, and I kept those. 

Even from the bags I did wear, I tried to figure out if I had bags that served the same purpose so I could get rid of duplicates. For example, I had a light clutch and a dark clutch for evening, and I thought I needed both, but I tried on some outfits and realized I had a light crossbody that worked better with most of the outfits I would have worn the clutch with. On the other hand, I have two black and white striped bags, and I kept both because I would never wear them the same way (one is casual and the other one is not). 

I had to take sentiment out of it--I still had the purse I bought with my first paycheck, a gift from my parents, etc., but even though the idea of the item may have made me happy, having a cluttered closet didn't. I already got all the enjoyment out of those items that I was going to get, so it was time to let someone else enjoy them.


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Definitely need to get a move on and start applying some of these wonderful tips! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

I've got all my bags in dust bags and piled on top of each other so it makes it difficult to work out what I have to begin with 

Need to stop procrastinating and get a move on


----------



## KookyMeow

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Definitely need to get a move on and start applying some of these wonderful tips! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> I've got all my bags in dust bags and piled on top of each other so it makes it difficult to work out what I have to begin with
> 
> Need to stop procrastinating and get a move on




The Marie Kondo method is the best for me when it came to decluttering: touch & hold every item you own, and if it doesn't bring you joy, it's time to thank it for serving you and then let it go


----------



## Kyokei

Eleven:

- 2 Hermes
- 2 Chanel
- 3 LV
- 3 Givenchy
- 1 Saint Laurent

Will likely only buy Hermes bags from here on out. Maybe another Chanel?


----------



## Love4MK

Too many to count!  But I still have all of my old Coach and Dooney bags that sadly, don't get used since I've made my way up to the higher end side of bags.  So out of the bags I own, I use probably between 10 - 15 of them.


----------



## Arlene619

6 LV
5 Chanel
I'm done for a long time.


----------



## Elisei

1 Tod's
2 Balenciaga
4 Givenchy

All except one are from just the last year alone so I'm trying to keep this habit in check  Wish me luck lol


----------



## Ethengdurst

3 Burberry
1 Marc Jacobs
1 Longchamp
3 Gucci
1 Ferragamo
1 Dior
2 Celine
1 Prada
3 Louis Vuitton
3 Chanel
8 Hermes 

I didn't know I had 27...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Arlene619 said:


> This is my little collection, I own 9 bags, it all started in  Jan 2013 with my first designer handbag. It was an LV Artsy, I gave that one to my mother.


Pretty arrangement!


----------



## Arlene619

Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty arrangement!


Thank you! Since that "family pic", I sold the delightful and I'm selling my Grey boy. Planning to sell a few more because I'm on ban island. I just bought another boy bag [emoji2]


----------



## Cathywithac

Handbags

Louis Vuitton

1. speedyb 25 mono
2. Speedyb 25 azur
3. Speedy 30 damier 
4. Pochette Metis
5. Pochette access NM
6. Neverfull MM Damier ebene

Small items  LV

1. Mini pochette
2. Cles key pouch mono
3. Cles key puch azur
4. Zippy wallet
5. Belt LV
6. Belt Damier 
7. Make up pouch Damier 
8. Round coin purse

Gucci 

cross body&#127470;&#127481;
shoulder &#127470;&#127481;


----------



## LaureW

+- 25. I reached my limit. Will stop buying and enjoy what I have, or sell and replace


----------



## pretty_lady

3 Gucci
7 Fendi
2 Mulberry
1 Jimmy Choo
1 Bally
1 Miu Miu
1 YSL
5 Marc Jacobs
2 Michael Kors
1 Rebecca Minkoff
9 Clutches L.A.M.B, BCBG, Cole Haan, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Michael Kors


Feels so bad typing this out. &#128552;

What's crazy is this is AFTER I gave 4 to my Sister and sold 7.

I need a yellow bag, light gray and a navy leather and then I'm done.  I'm thinking a Chanel, Gucci Bamboo Tote and a YSL.  

I only carry the same 3 for the most part.  My red 10th Anniversary Baguette, my Fendi large mono brown Balutto and my black Jimmy Choo Saba.

I must say that my Fendi's have held up really really well.  The quality is amazing.  They're 4-7 years old and still look GREAT!

I take good care of them though.  I don't care what anybody says a great handbag is a WORTHY investment.  It truly elevates any outfit and my mood!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm at 25 and plan to always stay under 30. 

Premium: 
4 Chanel
4 Prada
3 Dior
2 Gucci
2 Proenza Schouler
1 Jimmy Choo
1 Miu Miu
1 Monika Chiang

Contemporary: 
3 Michael Kors
1 Badgley Mischka
1 Coach
1 Kate Spade
1 No Name 

In the next 12 months I plan to buy a black Chanel, a TBD gold and a TBD black crossbody. I plan to sell a Michael Kors, the no name bag and possibly one of the Gucci's that I love but am just not wearing enough.


----------



## MJDaisy

I have :

4 LVs

1 Gerard Darel 

2 Kate Spades

2 Michael Kors (planning to sell 1 of them!)

1 Tory Burch

1 Coach



that's just my big bags. clutches and cross bodies don't count , right?


----------



## dangerouscurves

I keep my bags around 10 at the time. Right now I have:
1. Saint Laurent Small Monogramme chain shoulder bag.
2. Saint Laurent mini Monogramme Cabas.
3. Fendi small 2Jours.
4. MCM medium Milla.
5. Givenchy Pandora wristlet.
6. Jimmy Choo Mave clutch.
7. Valentino shoulder/clutch bag.
8. Emilio Pucci Newton bag.
9. Dsquared2 Vancouver bag.
10. No name bag that was given to me as a present.
11. Fendi small Chameleon.


----------



## hikkichan

By alphabetical order:

1) Balenciaga First
2) Chanel Classic Flap
3) Celine Mini Luggage
4) Goyard St Louis
5) Mansur Gavriel Mini Backpack
6) Proenza Schouler PS1
7) Saint Laurent Nano SDJ

And a recent Dior chain wallet. Are chain wallets counted?

So...7-8 bags of different brands and styles


----------



## loves

Time for an update: 
1.kelly sellier black
2.birkin30 graphite
3.birkin30 etrusque
4.birkin25 geranium
5.shoulder kelly
6.bolide35 orange 
7.bolide 31vertclaire
8.bolide31 etoupe
9.bolide27 vermillion 
10.bolide mini gold 
11.double sens 
12.silky city
13.kelly pochette
14.peekaboo 
15.by the way mini
16.trim 2 blue jean
17.trim 2 black
18.trim 2 indigo
19.loro piana Bellevue large
20.kate spade clutch
21-23 ysl bdj clutches
24 newspaper clutch
25.red Val clutch
26.red Val tote
27.lv alma bb ivory epi
28.celine mini box bag
29.no brand clutch one of my faves 
30.jypsiere 31

I will not go beyond 30 so if I am getting something new, an old one has to go.


----------



## SeriesLC

*Longchamp* (6)
- Large Le Pliage Neo in black
- Le Pliage Travel Bag in black
- Le Pliage Cuir Large Handbag in black
- Le Pliage Cuir Large Handbag in grey
- Reseau Reversible Cognac / Enu
- Honore 404 in White 

*Cambridge Satchel* (3)
- Music Bag in Blue
- Music Bag in Brown
- Batchel in Brown

*Coach* (1)
- Metropolitan Tote in grey pebbled leather

*Mulberry* (1)
- Bayswater in chocolate Darwin

*Viera* (3) -- local designer bag; this brand's leather is very high quality


----------



## UpUpnAway

I have a very small collection. I am very satisfied. 

--Givenchy large Pandora (black)
--Chanel m/l caviar classic flap w/shw (black)
--Proenza Schouler PS1 pouch (black)
--Balenciaga Classic City (black)
--Louis Vuitton SpeedyB 25 in monogram

And two contemporary bags:
--Longchamp Pliage tote (navy)
--Longchamp Pliage backpack (navy)


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

UpUpnAway said:


> I have a very small collection. I am very satisfied.
> 
> --Givenchy large Pandora (black)
> --Chanel m/l caviar classic flap w/shw (black)
> --Proenza Schouler PS1 pouch (black)
> --Balenciaga Classic City (black)
> --Louis Vuitton SpeedyB 25 in monogram
> 
> And two contemporary bags:
> --Longchamp Pliage tote (navy)
> --Longchamp Pliage backpack (navy)


Great collection!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Soooo, I just counted and I own 47 bags. The crazy things is that I do use most of them on a regular basis. I trade out my purse almost daily, and I was able to count 44 of them in my head. 

Nineteen of them are by high-end or premier designers, and most of them are really timeless or versatile (day-to-night, great with a lot of different colors/outfits, etc). 

The other 28 bags range from Furla to F21 to Anthropologie brands. Of these, 12 are clutches because I have a weakness for weird evening bags. Another 10 are in fun patterns or unusual colors/designs I can't wear every day (velvet, bright green, big florals, etc). The other six are plain but perfect for travel/movie theaters/bad weather. 

I'd like to trim down my non-designer bag collection, but it's been harder


----------



## lovingmybags

Annabel Lee said:


> Soooo, I just counted and I own 47 bags. The crazy things is that I do use most of them on a regular basis. I trade out my purse almost daily, and I was able to count 44 of them in my head.
> 
> Nineteen of them are by high-end or premier designers, and most of them are really timeless or versatile (day-to-night, great with a lot of different colors/outfits, etc).
> 
> The other 28 bags range from Furla to F21 to Anthropologie brands. Of these, 12 are clutches because I have a weakness for weird evening bags. Another 10 are in fun patterns or unusual colors/designs I can't wear every day (velvet, bright green, big florals, etc). The other six are plain but perfect for travel/movie theaters/bad weather.
> 
> I'd like to trim down my non-designer bag collection, but it's been harder



Sounds as if you use your nineteen bags regularly, and the other 28 not so much?  Not crazy at all; I have over 50 from contemporary and premier brands, and rotate them constantly.


----------



## Annabel Lee

lovingmybags said:


> Sounds as if you use your nineteen bags regularly, and the other 28 not so much?  Not crazy at all; I have over 50 from contemporary and premier brands, and rotate them constantly.



Yes, although I use the plain bags and some of the colorful bags fairly often, too. We have rainy summers, so I rotate them in a lot during bad weather. Plus, my workplace isn't too showy, so I like to mix in low-end brands to stay under the radar. 

Do you use all of yours pretty regularly? Though I'd like to pare down my collection more, in general, the number of bags I have works pretty well for me--I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## lovingmybags

Annabel Lee said:


> Yes, although I use the plain bags and some of the colorful bags fairly often, too. We have rainy summers, so I rotate them in a lot during bad weather. Plus, my workplace isn't too showy, so I like to mix in low-end brands to stay under the radar.
> 
> Do you use all of yours pretty regularly? Though I'd like to pare down my collection more, in general, the number of bags I have works pretty well for me--I'm glad I'm not the only one!



Yup, I put bags in and out of rotation, so they all get use.  As long they're not sitting there collecting dust with tags on, I think you're fine.  Enjoy!


----------



## traveler727

23 

4 LV
2 Balenciaga
6 MBMJ
2 Coach
1 Ferragamo
1 Dooney & Burke
3 Rebecca Minkoff
3 Kate Spade
1 Fendi


----------



## Natalie99

20-30 thats what I remember. I never tell this number to everyone else, except close friends and this forum )


----------



## soramillay

Currently I have around 60. This includes everything from no name pleather bags for rainy days to premier brands. It's a lot but I like color and variety. I will also go from a tiny crossbody one day to a big tote the next. I plan to get down to 50 eventually when I assess what bags I wear the least.


----------



## girlygirl26

Wow I wish I had as many handbags as other people! I currently have 7 bags and they already fill up my closet, so how do people with 30+ store all of them? I'd love to know!


----------



## teenauh

I just recently did a cull.....I had 16 and I was down to 9 and I have recently added 2 bags, a clutch and a pouchette. [emoji3]


----------



## jxwilliams

Not as many bags as some but currently I have:

LV Trevi PM

LV Monogram Delightful MM

Gucci Swing tote 

Massaccesi Minerva 

Hoping to add a fabulous black leather bag this year!


----------



## pursejunkie101

5 LV's - Pallas Noir, Lumineuse PM, Alma PM, Eva Clutch in Monogram, Damier Ebene Speedy 30

2 Balenciagas - classic city and mini city both in black

Givenchy Lucrezia

YSL Classic Cabas Y Bag

Mini Gucci Dionysus Supreme 

Phillip Lim Medium Pashli

Long Champ tote

3 Rebecca Minkoff

Tory Burch Thea 

Kate Spade Clutch

2 Michael Kors


----------



## Summerfriend

Nine.

5 Louis Vuitton
3 Balenciaga
1 Chanel

. . . and actually, I have 6 more that are no-name kinda "silly" bags (well, one is Coach, but it's in this group because it's never used), as well as 4 yoga/gym/beach bags (which I don't really count as handbags or purses, so never mind those).

I'm sticking with the number nine, because that's my true "purse wardrobe." I want one more LV and eventually two more Chanel, which would put me at 12, which is my personal maximum.


----------



## missie1

5 Chanel flaps
3 Valentinoglamlock
2 LV
1fendi
1 Bally
I don't count clutches.......Have room for up to 15 in my collection.....


----------



## irs06

Interesting thread. [emoji7] 

2 chanel caviar flaps

2 goyard -- hardy sac and st louis

1 celine trapeze

1 faure le page daily battle tote

1 Moreau bregancon

1 Moynat Petite in turquoise

1 LV artsy monogram

1 bottega venetta hobo

1 mansur gavriel bucket black/flamma

1 longchamp tote

1 furla tote

1 marni 

1 tory burch clutch

1 rabeanco satchel

4 local designers

1 snakeskin clutch


----------



## Shelby33

3 Koobas
3 Hayden Harnett 
1 Linea Pelle 
2 Botkier
2 Tano
1 Anja Flint
Use them all


----------



## FunBagz

Bags:
2 Prada *
3 Fendi *
1 Alexander McQueen
2 Longchamp for travel
2 Balenciaga
1 LV
1 Valentino tote
1 Jimmy Choo clutch
1 Stella McCartney
11 Chanel
2-3 misc. (MBMJ, etc.)

SLGs:
3 LV
4 Chanel

*These are bags I need to sell because I don't use them anymore.  I should sell the Alexander McQueen too for the same reason, but it was a gift from DH, so I'm struggling with that decision.  But I really need to get rid of the ones I am not using...they are taking up too much room!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Summerfriend said:


> I'm sticking with the number nine, because that's my true "purse wardrobe." I want one more LV and eventually two more Chanel, which would put me at 12, which is my personal maximum.


I have the same! I want one bag per month because that feels like the right amount of time to spend with each purse per year.


----------



## leechiyong

Simultaneously too many and not enough. Runs the gamut with indie, contemporary, and premier designers. Love them all.


----------



## Ludmilla

leechiyong said:


> Simultaneously too many and not enough. Runs the gamut with indie, contemporary, and premier designers. Love them all.



Haha! This is so me.


----------



## Scully Piper

I'd say I have about 50. Prices ranging from $12 to $2,500. I love all kinds of bags...funky like my alien or oven bag to classic like my LV Speedy or Gucci bamboo tote [emoji4]


----------



## new_to_lv

UpUpnAway said:


> I have a very small collection. I am very satisfied.
> 
> --Givenchy large Pandora (black)
> --Chanel m/l caviar classic flap w/shw (black)
> --Proenza Schouler PS1 pouch (black)
> --Balenciaga Classic City (black)
> --Louis Vuitton SpeedyB 25 in monogram
> 
> And two contemporary bags:
> --Longchamp Pliage tote (navy)
> --Longchamp Pliage backpack (navy)



Great collection and classic bags [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## JenW

Down to 3 and never been happier.  

Ferragamo clutch

Bottega Veneta cervo hobo, dark brown 

Tumi tote in periwinkle


----------



## Ludmilla

JenW said:


> Down to 3 and never been happier.
> 
> Ferragamo clutch
> 
> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo, dark brown
> 
> Tumi tote in periwinkle



Oh wow. This is so impressive. I wish I could do that, too.


----------



## lyseiki8

I did it, now I have less than 10.  And if you ask me "how I did it" ………………
……………….   stay away from TPF.  Sorry, but this is how I stay within my 'range'.   

p/s:   Same for my scarf collection; I am 'under control' at this moment.


----------



## JenW

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow. This is so impressive. I wish I could do that, too.


TBH,  I just got bored with bags. I wish I'd focused more on my career and saving money for retirement.


----------



## KayluvsLV

I have 19

11 LV
1 Fendi
1 Burberry 
1 Chanel
1 Long Champ
4 Rebecca Minkoff

My wish list has 2 more RM and 1 Alexander McQueen. Hopefully I'm done after that I would never want to exceed 30 lol.


----------



## KayluvsLV

KayluvsLV said:


> I have 19
> 
> 11 LV
> 1 Fendi
> 1 Burberry
> 1 Chanel
> 1 Long Champ
> 4 Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> My wish list has 2 more RM and 1 Alexander McQueen. Hopefully I'm done after that I would never want to exceed 30 lol.


I would also love to add a balenciaga in the next couple years.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Not including random beach totes, 13

2 Balenciaga 

2 Burberry

1 Coach (sold one this year)

1 Dior

2 Dooney & Bourke

1 Fendi

1 Kate Spade (gave away 1 this year)

1 LV

1 MK (sold 2 this year)

1 Tory Burch


----------



## EpiFanatic

2 LV Epi petite noe
2 LV Epi lockit
I LV Epi alma bb
1 LV Epi Saint Jacques 
2 LV Josephine monogram mini pm
1 LV samur monogram mini 30
1 LV damier ebene looks like triana but without hard edges
1 LV damier ebene cabas beaubourg
1 Fendi leather tote
1 Goyard tote
1 miu miu leather cross body bag
1 Marc Jacobs leather cross body
1 Chloe puffy bag
1 issey miyake bao bao
1 Hayden harnett pony clutch


----------



## Gringach

I have tried to stay at 10 but it's really hard as I just love bags..
So at the moment:
- 4 Mulberry Alexas (fav bag ever)
- 1 Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel 
- 1 Mulberry Small Del Rey Satchel 
- 1 Mulberry Lilly 
- 2 Balenciaga Velos 
- 1 Balenciaga City
- 2 Milly Leather Backpacks
Which makes 12 now!


----------



## Pessie

I have 10
3 Givenchy, 3 Hermes and 4 Mulberry 
It's plenty for me, I prefer to use all my bags regularly


----------



## wisconsin

6 Bottega Venetas
6 Balenciagas
1 Hermes atlas
1Dior small tote.
2 Pradas
1 Chloe Marcie
1 LV monogram 
1 Burberry 
Not counting small evening bags.
More than enough!


----------



## Gringach

Pessie said:


> I have 10
> 3 Givenchy, 3 Hermes and 4 Mulberry
> It's plenty for me, I prefer to use all my bags regularly



That's exactly what I think! And the reason why I am trying hard not to collect too many - As it gets difficult using them all otherwise


----------



## Gringach

wisconsin said:


> 6 Bottega Venetas
> 6 Balenciagas
> 1 Hermes atlas
> 1Dior small tote.
> 2 Pradas
> 1 Chloe Marcie
> 1 LV monogram
> 1 Burberry
> Not counting small evening bags.
> More than enough!



You are right - Small evening bags don't count!  Therefore, I take my Lily out and I am down to eleven bags


----------



## dinarabrl

7! But only 4 of them are high end brands! 3 other ones I got when I was under 16, which are Marc Jacobs, Michael Kors and DKNY, but I will be selling them soon I think (:


----------



## bonjourErin

2 Chanel, 4 miu miu, 1 LV, 1 YSL


----------



## jessamine3

Not including my various totes and "cheap" bags (or bags I set aside to re-dye), I have about 50 contemporary designer handbags (x7 Coach, x13 Kate Spade, x6 MbMJ, x8 Dagne Dover, etc...) and a couple of premium bags I lucked into (x1 Ferragamo, x1 Mulberry). I've sold a ton of bags this year already. I'm hoping to part with a few more of those contemporary bags and maybe splurge on a premium bag (like LV or Fendi) one day. 

I keep a spreadsheet of my bag purchases that includes the bag's name, MSRP, what I paid, percentage "saved" off MSRP, condition, and whether or not I regret the purchase. I also keep a catalog of sorts with InDesign using a stock photo, the bag's name, MSRP, what I paid, and its current condition—it helps me keep better track of what I already own and how much money I'm sinking into my hobby. I need an intervention.


----------



## animal 1

At the height of my bag collecting craze...I had too many to count   My collection was all over the place: Gucci, LV, Chanel, Balenciaga, Goyard, Valentino, Tod's, Bottega Veneta...but about two years ago I started really streamlining and cutting back on everything (shoes, clothes, jewelry, and finally bags.) I'm working to pare my collection down to bags that I know work for my lifestyle, and selling/giving away ones that I've "outgrown." For me that means:

For travel: 
Balenciaga Velo
Balenciaga Papier Tote
Goyard St Louis GM Tote 

For everyday: 
Chanel Reissue WOC
Chanel Mini Rectangle 

For special occasions: 
Vintage Gucci Clutch (from Tom Ford's early years) 

Im planning on rounding out my collection with a few more bags, getting rid of some, and then I'll be done!


----------



## ms p

12 daily +1 clutch +1 travel xbody


----------



## Piarpreet

i think i have 60 :\ ill count them when i get back home


----------



## deltalady

9 I've worked hard to get my collection under 10 bags

LV Epi Speedy 25
LV Damier Ebene Speedy 25
Valentino Glam Lock
Balenciaga City
YSL Easy Tote
Chanel GST
Chanel Reissue 227
Fendi Bagette clutch 
Gucci WOC


----------



## mfairview

irs06 said:


> Interesting thread. [emoji7]
> 
> 2 chanel caviar flaps
> 
> 2 goyard -- hardy sac and st louis
> 
> 1 celine trapeze
> 
> 1 faure le page daily battle tote
> 
> 1 Moreau bregancon
> 
> 1 Moynat Petite in turquoise
> 
> 1 LV artsy monogram
> 
> 1 bottega venetta hobo
> 
> 1 mansur gavriel bucket black/flamma
> 
> 1 longchamp tote
> 
> 1 furla tote
> 
> 1 marni
> 
> 1 tory burch clutch
> 
> 1 rabeanco satchel
> 
> 4 local designers
> 
> 1 snakeskin clutch



Hi, what are your thoughts on Moreau, Moynat, and Le Page?  I'm mostly interested in the build quality (actually, out of all of your bags, which do you think has the best build quality?)


----------



## Acctt

3 Designer:

Chanel Classic Flap
Louis Vuitton Alma BB
Louis Vuitton Neverfull

Contemporary:
Longchamp Le Pliage (x2)
Michael Kors Crossbody 
Coach Top Handle
Furla Candy Mini


----------



## guccilover21

I have 11 and feel that it's too much. Most of mine are contemporary brands with two being premier. Ideally I would like to get it down to five but I don't see that happening as I get so attached.


----------



## limmeimei

I have 14. 

10 of them are chanel. 4 mini flaps, 2 reissues, one classic medium, 3 boys. But looking to downsize my collection which consists of mainly small bags to fund for bigger bags. 

1 balenciaga city which I got in Paris and will never part with. 

3 longchamp; 2 of which are Le Pliage totes and one backpack.


----------



## BlueCherry

Having finished a major clear out I have 17 bags and 4 clutches. I would like to get down to 10 but the ones I would sell, although still quite new, are worth very little. 

Celine micro luggage, souris & black
Celine small phantom cabas in indigo
Celine mini belt in grey
Celine small trapeze in petrol 
Fendi by the way in powder blue tricolour and in black
Givenchy obsedia mini crossbody in black

Those bags are going nowhere [emoji6]

I also have Chanel medium ocase, Mulberry clutch/pouch, Celine solo clutch/pouch and a Belen Echandia clutch

I have five Massaccesi bags and four Belen Echandia bags although I carry these more for casual or weekend use

I have an excess of slg's that so far I cannot part with so I need to change out more often to justify keeping them.


----------



## pbnjam

pbnjam said:


> I have a total of 30 bags.
> 
> 2 Dooney & Bourke
> 3 Longchamp
> 1 MBMJ
> 1 Burberry
> 23 Coach
> 
> I'm at a point where if I buy more bags, I will sell another. Although I don't really want to part with any.



... I definitely have not followed through with the 1 in, 1 out policy [emoji28]

Now I have

1 Burberry
1 LV
2 Massaccesi 
7 Coach
1 Jcrew
1 Rebecca Minkoff
26 Longchamp

Total: 39

This does not include my 6 Lesportsac and 1 Orla Kiely x Target yoga bag.


----------



## DogRescuer

jessamine3 said:


> Not including my various totes and "cheap" bags (or bags I set aside to re-dye), I have about 50 contemporary designer handbags (x7 Coach, x13 Kate Spade, x6 MbMJ, x8 Dagne Dover, etc...) and a couple of premium bags I lucked into (x1 Ferragamo, x1 Mulberry). I've sold a ton of bags this year already. I'm hoping to part with a few more of those contemporary bags and maybe splurge on a premium bag (like LV or Fendi) one day.
> 
> I keep a spreadsheet of my bag purchases that includes the bag's name, MSRP, what I paid, percentage "saved" off MSRP, condition, and whether or not I regret the purchase. I also keep a catalog of sorts with InDesign using a stock photo, the bag's name, MSRP, what I paid, and its current condition—it helps me keep better track of what I already own and how much money I'm sinking into my hobby. I need an intervention.



Glad I'm not the only one who keeps a spreadsheet of my handbag hobby! Let me know when your intervention is. I need one too! I have had as many as 26 bags at once - mostly Coach. I am finally breaking down and selling some. I end up using the same handful of bags all the time so many just sat there. I just don't switch bags with my outfits anymore. I also need a slightly larger bag now, and most of what I had were too small. I'm trying to behave (if having 4 Vuitton bags is considered behaving...). I am down to 14 bags and counting.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Currently my working collection is at 15. 5 contemporary (coach, TB, MK, 2 Dooney) and 10 premium (2 balenciaga, 2 Burberry, 1 Dior, 1 Fendi, 3 LV, 1 mulberry). 

But truth be told I usually reach for my premiums, barring a situation where carrying premium is totally inappropriate. I feel bad when bags aren't getting used, so I've sold or given away 9 bags this past year. My ultimate goal is about 13-15 premium bags, and 3-4 contemporary to mix it up. Any more than 20 and I'll get overwhelmed.


----------



## jessamine3

DogRescuer said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who keeps a spreadsheet of my handbag hobby! Let me know when your intervention is. I need one too! I have had as many as 26 bags at once - mostly Coach. I am finally breaking down and selling some. I end up using the same handful of bags all the time so many just sat there. I just don't switch bags with my outfits anymore. I also need a slightly larger bag now, and most of what I had were too small. I'm trying to behave (if having 4 Vuitton bags is considered behaving...). I am down to 14 bags and counting.  Wish me luck!



Good luck!!  Do you have an 'ideal' number of handbags you'd like to get down to? (And fourteen bags sounds like a very responsible and reasonable number to me, haha!)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

not sure the exact number, but close to 35 bags and probably 35 slgs. i actually purge my collection regularly and sell my stuff off when bored. i guess having about 30 is my comfort level. and i use them all, i'm excellent at rotating everything. other people think it's a high number but to me it's low/normal.


----------



## Martini0317

15 - I need to keep it at that!!!  I usually sell one before I buy, but I am so happy with my current collection that I can't bear to part with any of them! Plus I'm realizing that tastes change, so I may regret selling a bag 5 years from now. 

4 LVs, 4 Chanels, 2 Balenciaga, 2 Goyard, 1 Prada, 1 Chloe, 1 Gucci


----------



## Erynies

With chronological order of purchase:

1 MK
1 Mulberry Tessie
1 longchamp tote 3D
1 longchamp backpack
1 Burberry tote
1 channel rectangular mini
1 lv alma pm

I think i can buy up to 5 more and i am done...


----------



## shoegirl1221

6 Chanel- 2 new medium boys, classic jumbo, vintage jumbo, half moon woc, and gst
4 LV- mono galliera, empreinte artsy, vernis alma, kusama neverfull
2 YSL- small cabas, belle du jour clutch
1 Prada-saffiano double zip large
1 Miu Miu- bow satchel
1 Givenchy- Antigona medium
1 Chloe- Paraty medium

2 MBMJ Classic q hillier and natasha cross body
1 Tory Burch Perry tote
2 kate spade- gray tote and a fluo pink small crossbody bag

Yikes- had no idea I was at 21. My aim is not to go above 25 and definitely not over 30. I'm giving my sister the kate spades and mbmj natasha bag. Thinking of selling the LV neverfull (actually prefer the perry tote to it) and chloe paraty. Just don't use them.


----------



## berta

I want to get rid of The Mulberry's, the Burberry's, all the Coaches, Mui Mui, 2 BVs, my Chloe's, i can't even remember something like Lambertson Truex?  This is crazy, I just went in to get that name and...
Holy Toledo! About 70 bags stored neatly in their little sleepers that I can see.  I know and have been planning on selling.  I don't want to do eBay, too many stories, too involved.  I guess I'm stuck.  A few years ago it made me so crazy, I know I threw them away, donated, I do remember putting three Gucci's in the Salvation Army bag.  
I remember seeing something on Good Morning America where this person came to your house and bought them from you.  That I could do.
But seriously how does this task get accomplished?  Help


----------



## ginvickery

I own 20 bags with 4 more on their way so 24. They range from no name $10 bags to contemporary designer to luxury designers. Most are Rebecca Minkoff and Chanel. But I love all my bags. No one understands that except TPF.


----------



## ivdw

That's right...I am in denial an am not counting[emoji47]. Why on earth is it never enough?? I always fall in love with yet another bag..


----------



## Quinni

Just counted through in my head:
2 LV handbags 
3 Michael Kors
4 Longchamp
2 Liebeskind (smaller German brand)
Makes a total of 11 at the moment. I sold many bags last year because I did not like them much or use them anymore. With that money I splurged a little into the LV slg world which is quiet addictive [emoji56]
I try to limit myself to 10 bags at a time as this number has worked for me with every bag being used enough. For this year I would like to add one or maybe two smaller bags, so at least one bag will need a new home [emoji28]

This thread really is helpful, it makes me think about my bags and weather or not I actually use and need them.


----------



## Lyan057

Haha I never counted them but I think I have got around 15 MK bags! between wallets and purse 19! hihi I already sold few of my bags so probably I will have few bag less right now... but I really love MK bags!!  I only upset when "some bags" as hudson for example lose it shape 
Maybe one day I cheered me up to upload the photos of all my bags!


----------



## tenKrat

Thirteen less than I owned before!  I'm thinning out my collection. Feels liberating.


----------



## Bagaholic1007

17, down from 25 a year ago. I'd love to go down to 10 but 15 will do for now [emoji5] 3 chanel, 4 lv, 1 Gucci, 2 Prada, 1 ysl, 1 givenchy, 3 Balenciaga, 1 proenza, 1 reed krakoff


----------



## Lyan057

and hey, apart of my 17 Michael Kors bag I have few more! A chanel woc, gucci soho, dkny, 2 zara, 1 mango and 2 fiorelli!  love all of them!


----------



## OCMomof3

5 LV
1 Chanel
1 Saint Laurent


----------



## jackosabel

13 in total
2 Chanel
4 LV
1 Balenciaga
3 Celine
1 Gucci
1 Givenchy
1 Prada


----------



## morningperson

Skagen Mini Mikkeline 
Two Lo & Sons the Pearl; black and Siennaw
Henri Bendel Carlyle Satchel

There are three more bags on the way; all three are from independent designers; I won't share their names until the bags arrive and I see that they are good quality.


----------



## purpl3an6el

1 celine
1 lv 
3 mulberry
3 chanel
3 hermes


----------



## ninakt

2 Prada
1 Celine
1 Chloe
5 miu miu
13 LV
2 Balenciaga
1 YSL
1 Chanel
1 Dior
1 D&G
3 Fendi


----------



## mary79

About 15 at the moment: 5 small crossbody bags (casual + elegant), 5 mid sized bags with a long strap (mulberry Alexa, Chloe Marcie etc) and 5 large totes / work bags. I'd like to get down to 10 ideally but am having difficulty because I love all my bags.


----------



## Devdev123

I have 7

1 Epi Noe
1 bucket
1 Gucci Tote
1 Gucci crossbody
1 vernis bronze thompson
1 keepall 50
1 Kate spade briefcase for work


----------



## Strep2031

I have 7 handbags:
Artsy MM
Flandrin in Noir
Delightful MM in DE
Croisette in DE
Neverfull GM in DE
Speedy 35 in DE
Boston Signature
2 clutches, not sure of designer


----------



## Esquared72

I have 16:

1 Ferragamo
1 Givenchy
2 Alexander Wang
2 Chloe
2 Rebecca Minkoff
3 leather Longchamp
5 Marc Jacobs

5 wallets (Balenciaga, Alexander Wang, Prada, Ferragamo, Marc Jacobs)


----------



## LaFrenchLady

I have 
3 LV (1 speedy mono 25, 1 delightful mono, 1 speedy B 30 de
2 Givenchy 1 small Antigona, 1 Lucrezia (also small)
1 Kelly 30
4 Lancel ( 2 Charlie, 1 L with snakeskin 1 1st flirt)
5 Renouard (very good French craftmanship, totally made in France)
6 Charles et Charlus (also very good quality and made in France)
1 Numéro Un by Polène a small and very trendy French company who crafts luxury bags for a reasonable price tag. I had to pre-order the bag weeks ago to have one for they're always sold out. The bag is still on its way.

So that makes 22 bags if I'm not mistaken. I hope I will not buy any other bag this year. At least until my birthday in December. I just bought two bags this month ( 1 LV and the Polène but two had to be purchased at the same time or I would not get them).


----------



## cherrytongue

This reminds me of the fashion tag I did recently, by Lydia. I own 10 bags, 2 NFs, 1 Speedy, 1 Birkin, 1 Longchamp, 1 Chanel easy flap, 2 Kate Spade, 1 MK, and new in, 1 Kelly. 10 doesn't seem like a huge number yet, but I'm already thinking about downsizing it to below 5! Am I crazy?


----------



## KayluvsLV

Hmmm this should be fun,
12 LV
8 Rebecca Minkoff
3 Alexander Wang
2 Long Champ
1 Kate Spade
6 Cheaper bags from Aldo, old Navy, and express
Wow 32 I'm shocked I never counted before now. I may be missing a few, but still a lot and I see no end in sight lol.


----------



## melvel

Update as of April 2017:

"Premier" designers:

4 Celine (Mini Luggage, Trio 2x, Edge)
4 Louis Vuitton (Neverfull, Speedy, Montorgueil, Pochette Metis)
3 Balenciaga (City, Work, Day)
2 Givenchy (Pandora, Nightingale)
2 Gucci (Vintage Web Boston, Disco Bag)
1 Bottega Veneta (Campana)
1 Chloe (Medium Paraty)
1 Goyard (St. Louis PM)
1 Mulberry (Alexa)
1 Proenza Schouler (PS1 Keepall)
1 Tods (D-Styling Bauletto)
1 YSL (Cabas Chyc)
---
22

"Contemporary" Designers
5 Longchamp
3 Hayden Harnett
2 Kate Spade (used to be 3, sold 1)
1 Rebecca Minkoff  (used to be 3, sold 2)
2 Tano
1 Coach
1 Furla
1 Linea Pelle
---
16

Others:

1 Cath Kidston
1 Kipling
1 Madewell
and tons of other no-brand bags given as gifts

I'm happy with what I have, but I really am looking to add a Hermes Kelly and probably another tote.


----------



## Pmrbfay

2 LV's, 1 Brighton, 1 Coach, 5 Dooney's (9 bags in total); and I've got my eye on one more Dooney, an LV Speedy B 25, and am looking for a pre-loved shoulder Birkin. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Since last year, I'm down 3 to a total of 34 (changes from last year)

*Premier: 23 (+4)*
7 Chanel (+3)
4 Prada
2 Dior (-1)
2 Gucci 
2 Proenza Schouler
1 Celine 
1 Jimmy Choo
1 Louis Vuitton (+1)
1 Miu Miu
1 Monika Chiang
1 YSL (+1)

*Contemporary: 4 (-1)*
2 Michael Kors (-1) 
1 Coach
1 Kate Spade

*Sub Contemporary: 7 (-6)*
Beach bags, etc.(-6)

Over the next 12 months I plan to buy 3 bags (work bag, beach bag, casual crossbody). I also plan to give away 2 sub contemporary bags.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

*Premier (2)*
3 Chloe (one of which is on the way to me now...should arrive tomorrow)
1 Dior
4 Fendi
1 Gucci
4 Balenciaga
2 Valentino
4 Louis Vuitton
1 Burberry

*Contemporary (11)*
1 Stella McCartney
1 Alexander Wang
1 Phillip Lim
1 Furla
1 Michael Kors Collection
1 Longchamp
1 Kate Spade
2 Rebecca Minkoff
1 Leatherock
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs

*Other (11)*
3 low end non-desginer bags
8 vintage bags (1950s-1970s)


----------



## smiley13tree

2 Chloe
1 Chanel
1 Louis Vuitton
2 Gucci
1 Miu Miu
1 Proenza Schouler
1 Alexander Wang
2 DVF
2 Longchamp
3 other (J Crew, Madewell, no brand)

16 TOTAL

Hoping to add a Dior WOC or Valentino Glamlock this year!


----------



## Summerfriend

7 Louis Vuitton (2 of them vintage)
4 Balenciaga
1 Chanel
4 Longchamp

In my head, my number is 15, because one of those Longchamps is only for travel and not really a handbag. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

This list also doesn't include my "odds and ends" which include a Coach, a Marc Jacobs, a Juicy Couture, a Harley-Davidson fringed motorcycle bag, a small no-name fringed crossbody, a fabric bag, a straw bag, and various nylon tote bags. 

For the record, I want 2 more Chanels. And that's it.


----------



## chpvtt

I currently have.. 

7 Designer:
1 Fendi, 1 Celine, 3 Gucci, 1LV and 1 Balenciaga. 

1 Contemporary: Philip Lim Pashli

and 

1 Rebekka Minkoff
2 Michael Kors
1 Saturday (Kate Spade sister co. that was discontinued).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

about 35? not counting slgs. from what i remember:
Designer: 13 LV, 10 Chanel, 1 Hermes, 1 Prada, 5 Balenciaga, 1 Fendi
Contemporary: 2 Coach, 1 MK, 1 Kate Spade, 2 Kipling, 3 Calvin Klein


----------



## iamleiya

I have about 7 luxury bags and 3 contemporary..I had more before but I got rid of some bags and gave it away to family. I will probably add more luxury bags in the future since am in this bag shopping kick again. Lol


----------



## ipsum

LaFrenchLady said:


> I have
> 1 Numéro Un by Polène a small and very trendy French company who crafts luxury bags for a reasonable price tag.


I'm interested in ordering this model. Would you like to share some close-up pics of the interior, stitchings and zips? Is there any pockets inside? How does the nubuck leather holding up at the back when it gets rubbed against body/jacket/outerwear on crossbody (if yours is made of nubuck)?

I highly appreciate your effort if you could post the links of the pics or send me a private message.


----------



## Mariapia

ipsum said:


> I'm interested in ordering this model. Would you like to share some close-up pics of the interior, stitchings and zips? Is there any pockets inside? How does the nubuck leather holding up at the back when it gets rubbed against body/jacket/outerwear on crossbody (if yours is made of nubuck)?
> 
> I highly appreciate your effort if you could post the links of the pics or send me a private message.


Here is the website:

www.polene-paris.com


----------



## axelixel

3 lv 
3 chanel
1 dior
1 Bottega veneta 
3 long champ (1 gift from mom)
2 burberry (1 gift from mom)
1 prada (gift from mom)
2 michael kors (all gift from mom)


----------



## mthona

Hermes: 4  Birkin, 1 HAC, 4 Kelly, 2 Bolide, 1 Constance
Chanel: 4
Gucci: 4
Ferragamo: 2
Dior: 2
YSL: 1
Louis Vuitton: 18
Tods: 1
Prada: 2
Marc Jacobs: 1


----------



## vilette21c

I have 60. Please do not ask me to list them. I already got rid of 40+ bags and would like to be at just 20.


----------



## ipsum

Mariapia said:


> Here is the website:
> 
> www.polene-paris.com


I found their website but as you know stock pics are near to perfection which makes it hard to find out the quality. This is a new brand and I didnt find any review of durability.


----------



## Pimpernel

All I wanted, all I need, all I have:
3 LV
2 Mulberry
1 Hermes
1 Chloè
1MK, 2 Liebeskind, 2 Samsonite backpacks, 1 Mandarina Duck travel bag, 1 crocodile handbag from the 1950s, 1 black evening clutch. Sooo done! SLGs,  however...


----------



## elzi

After a good purge:
2 LV
2 Chanel
1 Celine

And I think.. 1 Mansur Gavriel, 1 Marc Jacobs and 1 Longchamp


----------



## Dominiquenicole

what I have at the moment
Hermes birkin 35
Hermes kelly 32
Hermes herbag pm
Hermes evelyne tpm


----------



## Baglover82

1 Chanel
1 Balenciaga
1 Givenchy
1 Proenza Schouler
2 Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Pickle123

15.....
Chanel cerf (2)
Chanel reissue (2)
Chanel east-west small flap
LV Sac Plat
LV Alma PM
LV pochette accessoire
LV pochette voyage
Hermes Evie (2)
Hermes picotin
Hermes jige
Judith Leiber tote
BV woven cross body


----------



## MJDaisy

1 Chanel, 1 balenciaga, 1 mulberry, 1 Gerard darel, 1 coach, 1 Tory burch, 2 Kate spades, 1 Rebecca minkoff, and last but not least 7 beloved LVs. This doesn't count a ton of cross bodies and non designer bags. 16 ish  I am happy with that number but would always take more LV haha


----------



## Tfbaglover

I have a lot of bags
30+ chanel 
3 Hermès
3 Gucci
1 céline 
1 LV
2 Fendi


----------



## Tfbaglover

vilette21c said:


> I have 60. Please do not ask me to list them. I already got rid of 40+ bags and would like to be at just 20.



I'm just like you
Trying to reduce my collection as minimum as I can!


----------



## babysunshine

Almost 30.


----------



## lotusfeet

I don't feel so bad anymore [emoji51]

1 Work Balenciaga 

2 City Balanciaga 

1 Chanel classic flap

1 Chloe large Marcie 

1 Chloe medium Marcie 

1 SM fabella 

1 Celine min luggage

1 Zadig & Voltaire suede chain bag


----------



## BlueCherry

After a major downsizing exercise I have 

4 Belen Echandia and 6 Massaccesi bags

Celine micro x 2, trapeze, mini belt, Cabas with belt x 2, box bag 

Fendi by the way x 2

Givenchy obsedia crossbody

Valentino glamlock on the way (from Harrods 30% off sale)

I intend to sell the BE & Massaccesi  bags and there are two more Celine bags on my wish list.


----------



## BlueCherry

BigCherry said:


> After a major downsizing exercise I have
> 
> 4 Belen Echandia and 6 Massaccesi bags
> 
> Celine micro x 2, trapeze, mini belt, Cabas with belt x 2, box bag
> 
> Fendi by the way x 2
> 
> Givenchy obsedia crossbody
> 
> Valentino glamlock on the way (from Harrods 30% off sale)
> 
> I intend to sell the BE & Massaccesi  bags and there are two more Celine bags on my wish list.



OMG I forgot to list my beloved Fendi Peekaboo in my avatar [emoji23]


----------



## OCMomof3

OCMomof3 said:


> 5 LV
> 1 Chanel
> 1 Saint Laurent


And....1 Gucci


----------



## Pimpernel

This is all for now (19 handbags), not counting a few old backpacks for gym & trekking:

Hermès Trim II 31 Rouge H Courcheval
LV Retiro PM old model
LV Trevi PM
LV Speedy B 25 DE
Chloè Paraty in jungle brown 
Mulberry Bayswater Darwin leather tooled chocolate brown
Mulberry Mabel medium orange small grain
Liebeskind Laptop deer brown
Liebeskind Elina stone grey
2 x Michael Kors (Jet Set top zip tote in Soleil, Bedford tote in Moss green)
2 x Samsonite crossbody travel bags (brown & cream)
1 x Samsonite giant crossbody hobo
1 x George, Gina & Lucy Principessa in brown
3 x evening small bags, in cream, dark red & black 
1 x genuine crocodile vintage Kelly-style handbag from the 1950s


----------



## eternalbingbabe

Many many many! So many that my husband will be divorcing me soon!


----------



## Aoifs

9!

My modest collection of designer bags:

Chanel GST in classic black and GHW

LV Speedy B in DE

Gucci Soho Disco in red

Large shopping tote from Longchamp in bright red

MBMJ Hillier Hobo in Black

Michael Kors crossbody in a wine colour

Michael Kors shoulder bag in a beige colour

My evening bags include a black oversized MBMJ clutch and a pale pink MK wristlet.

I reach for my Speedy, my Longchamp tote and my Disco the most.


----------



## Yaley

Maybe I can have my list in a few years. ;P


----------



## berta

I have 11 listed in RealReal, 40 I'm about to list on Craig's list or tradesy, and about 14 that will stay with me until I decide to clean out my closet again.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Chanel jumbo
Chanel 226 reissue
Chanel M/L in black and white tweed
Chanel mini in black patent 
Chanel GST
Lady Dior in medium size in midnight blue 
My Lady Dior in gray lambskin 
Louis Vuitton Alma BB in epi fuchsia
Gucci Soho Disco
Prada seasonal black flap
Bottega Veneta taupe snakeskin bag
YSL clutch in silver lizard skin  
Prada wallet on chain in gray
Balenciaga Giant City in black 
LV mono bucket bag
LV fabric mono bag 
2 Rebecca Minkoff Mini Macs
Furla tote in gray
Brown snakeskin clutch

This is after giving away/selling several handbags. I would like to add a LV Iena tote, Hermes Evelyne, and a Chanel boy one day and then I'll be bag content.


----------



## ehmashoes

Gucci Soho Disco in Peonia
LV DE Neverfull with RB lining
2 Kate Spade
2 Coach

I'd been focused more on SLGs recently, but am now trying to expand my handbag collection!


----------



## kalahai

too many--no room


----------



## melvel

Update as of March 2018:

"Premier" designers:

5 Louis Vuitton (Neverfull, Speedy, Montorgueil, Pochette Metis 2x)
4 Celine (Mini Luggage, Trio 2x, Edge)
2 Balenciaga (City, Work)
2 Givenchy (Pandora, Nightingale)
2 Gucci (Vintage Web Boston, Disco Bag)
1 Chanel (WOC)
1 Bottega Veneta (Campana)
1 Chloe (Medium Paraty)
1 Goyard (St. Louis PM)
1 Mulberry (Alexa)
1 Prada (Nylon tote)
1 Proenza Schouler (PS1 Keepall)
1 Tods (D-Styling Bauletto)
1 YSL (Cabas Chyc)
---
24

"Contemporary" Designers
5 Longchamp
3 Hayden Harnett
2 Kate Spade (used to be 3, sold 1)
1 Rebecca Minkoff (used to be 3, sold 2)
2 Tano
1 Coach
1 Furla
1 Linea Pelle
---
16

Others:

1 Cath Kidston
1 Kipling
1 Madewell
and tons of other no-brand bags given as gifts

Since my last update, I have purchased three bags (one more Pochette Metis, a Prada nylon tote and the Chanel WOC) and let go of one (Balenziaga Day).

Still, I think  too many.  I'm looking to trim my premier designer bags to less than 20, so at least 5 have to go.  I'm looking at letting go of my Neverfull, the Boston Speedy, the Cabas Chyc and possibly the Alexa, as they don't get used enough.

However, this is the year I hope to finally get my elusive Hermes Kelly.


----------



## Pimpernel

Update: this is all now (21 handbags), not counting a few old backpacks for gym & trekking, I gave away a Mulberry Mabel and 3 Samsonite travel bags, and bought two Travelon anti-theft bags instead:

Hermès Trim II 31 Rouge H courcheval GWH
Hermès Trim II 31 Gold clémence GHW
Hermès Lindy 26 in gray clémence PHW
LV Retiro PM old model
LV Trevi PM
LV Speedy B 25 DE
LV Pochette Felicie in mono
LV Pochette in épi fuchsia SHW
Chloè Paraty in jungle brown
Mulberry Bayswater Darwin leather tooled chocolate brown
Liebeskind Laptop deer brown
Liebeskind Elina stone grey
Travelon Anti-Theft Crossbody Bucket in brown
Travelon Anti-Theft LTD laptop tote in wine
3 x Michael Kors (Croc Hamilton EW large in Black, Jet Set top zip tote in Soleil, Bedford tote in Moss green)
1 x George, Gina & Lucy Principessa in brown
2 x evening small bags, in cream & black
1 x genuine crocodile vintage Kelly-style handbag from the 1950s

I do seem to have a "problem" with wallets though, oy vey...


----------



## FashionParadise

24 Total:
3 Premier
19 Contemporary
2 cheap brand bags

I've only sold a few bags that I didn't like anymore but I still have many of the original ones from more than 10 years ago.


----------



## Katiesmama

Too many:
6 premier. I gave my daughter my Bal city bag
31 contemporary. This is where I need to whittle some more. This year I’ve sold or given away 4, but I still need to get this number down.
And this doesn’t count my Vera Bradley bags or my special occasion bags.


----------



## jbags07

berta said:


> I want to get rid of The Mulberry's, the Burberry's, all the Coaches, Mui Mui, 2 BVs, my Chloe's, i can't even remember something like Lambertson Truex?  This is crazy, I just went in to get that name and...
> Holy Toledo! About 70 bags stored neatly in their little sleepers that I can see.  I know and have been planning on selling.  I don't want to do eBay, too many stories, too involved.  I guess I'm stuck.  A few years ago it made me so crazy, I know I threw them away, donated, I do remember putting three Gucci's in the Salvation Army bag.
> I remember seeing something on Good Morning America where this person came to your house and bought them from you.  That I could do.
> But seriously how does this task get accomplished?  Help


This was an old post but I am curious to know if, and how, you sold? I am faced with this dilemma , and I am so overwhelmed. And don’t want to sell most! But I have  so many bags I am too embarrassed to say, lol


----------



## yellow_tulip

27 total 

13 premier designer
5 LV - neverfull, pm, speedyb25, alma bb, fav mm
1 Mulberry - Alexa 
1 Givenchy - antigona 
1 Gucci - disco crossbody
1 Balenciaga - city 
1 Marc Jacobs - stam
1 Celine - trio
1 YSL - kate
1 Chanel - classic flap

14 Contemporary/Other
6 Marco Massaccesi (once the rest arrive) - aura, zhoe, zhoe legend, selene midi, soulmate, little muse (not including the phoebes!)
2 Mansur gavriel - tote, bucket
2 Longchamp - tote, backpack
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs - groovee 
1 Alexander wang - rocco 
1 Tory Burch - perry 
1 Cuyana - tote

Phew that’s a long list! I’ve given away probably more than 20 bags and only ever sold 6 bags. I’ve still got four bags I want to get rid of that’s not listed above.  

I should probably cull it down further but I’m happy with what I have decided to keep. Nearly a bag for every day of the month!


----------



## Elsie87

*Update: 32 bags in total*

2 Hermès Birkins size 35
1 Hermès Kelly size 28
1 Hermès Annie pochette
1 Chanel maxi flap
1 Chanel jumbo flap
1 Chanel mini flap
1 Chanel WOC
3 Chanel Reissue flaps
1 Chanel Le Marais flap
3 Chanel vintage bags
4 Balenciaga motorcycle style bags
2 Gucci Marmont flaps
2 Gucci belt bags
1 Stella McCartney Falabella bag
1 LV Alma
1 LV Pochette Métis
1 LV Neverfull
1 LV vintage crossbody bag
1 Prada dome bag
1 Chloé Paddington satchel
2 Dior Gaucho saddle bags

Thinking of selling: all of the Gucci bags, the Stella McCartney Falabella and my Prada bag.

On my wishlist for 2019: Hermès Birkin 30 and/or Hermès Kelly in size 28 or 32 in a neutral color, Chanel Jumbo in black caviar with SHW


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

I think 17 or 18.


----------



## scrpo83

16 bags and 2 clutches


----------



## QuelleFromage

I have about 22 which surprises me - more than I thought, and it doesn't include weekenders and backpacks. Time to downsize!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

3 doz


----------



## lovieluvslux

I own a mix of Gucci,  Jimmy Choo, Dooney, Versace, Coach, MK, YSL, LV, Dior and Chanel.  I'm looking to clean out my closet in 2019.  Reduce my bags from 21 - 10.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sparkletastic said:


> Since last year, I'm down 3 to a total of 34 (changes from last year)
> 
> *Premier: 23 (+4)*
> 7 Chanel (+3)
> 4 Prada
> 2 Dior (-1)
> 2 Gucci
> 2 Proenza Schouler
> 1 Celine
> 1 Jimmy Choo
> 1 Louis Vuitton (+1)
> 1 Miu Miu
> 1 Monika Chiang
> 1 YSL (+1)
> 
> *Contemporary: 4 (-1)*
> 2 Michael Kors (-1)
> 1 Coach
> 1 Kate Spade
> 
> *Sub Contemporary: 7 (-6)*
> Beach bags, etc.(-6)
> 
> Over the next 12 months I plan to buy 3 bags (work bag, beach bag, casual crossbody). I also plan to give away 2 sub contemporary bags.


In the 18 months since I posted this, I’ve really refined my collection.

I didn’t plan to downsize but, still dropped net 10 bags to a total of 24. Yowsers!  I sold 18 bags but, also added 8 muuuuuuch better ones. That improved and updated my collection in every way: quality, style and function.

The biggest swings by brand are: adding 3 Dior, adding 2 Fendi and selling
my 2 Gucci.

Premier: 22 (down 1)
5 Chanel  (-2)
5 Dior (+3)
3 Prada (-1)
2 Fendi (+2)
2 Proenza Schouler
2 Jimmy Choo (+1)
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Miu Miu
1 YSL

Contemporary: 1 (down 3)
1 Trussardi (+1)

Sub Contemporary: 1 (down 6)
1 Aldo (+1)

I’m most comfortable with a collection of approx. 28-30 bags so, I definitely plan to continue upgrading my collection with a few more bags over the next couple of years.


----------



## anabg

It’s a lot. I need to downsize. I recently gave away an all-leather juicy couture, a cuyana tote and a kate spade bag. I need to do more.  The list below doesn’t include slgs other than wristlets because I use them in leu of bags.

Coach: 12 + 3 small wristlets
Massaccesi: 10 (will soon be 11) + 1 large wristlet
Dooney and Bourke: 1
J.W. Hulme: 1
Rebecca Minkoff: 1
Louis Vuitton: 4 + 1 mini pochette
Balenciaga: 1
Ferragamo: 1
Gucci: 1
Fendi: 1


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sparkletastic said:


> In the 18 months since I posted this, I’ve really refined my collection.
> 
> I didn’t plan to downsize but, still dropped net 10 bags to a total of 24. Yowsers!  I sold 18 bags but, also added 8 muuuuuuch better ones. That improved and updated my collection in every way: quality, style and function.
> 
> The biggest swings by brand are: adding 3 Dior, adding 2 Fendi and selling
> my 2 Gucci.
> 
> Premier: 22 (down 1)
> 5 Chanel  (-2)
> 5 Dior (+3)
> 3 Prada (-1)
> 2 Fendi (+2)
> 2 Proenza Schouler
> 2 Jimmy Choo (+1)
> 1 Louis Vuitton
> 1 Miu Miu
> 1 YSL
> 
> Contemporary: 1 (down 3)
> 1 Trussardi (+1)
> 
> Sub Contemporary: 1 (down 6)
> 1 Aldo (+1)
> 
> I’m most comfortable with a collection of approx. 28-30 bags so, I definitely plan to continue upgrading my collection with a few more bags over the next couple of years.


I posted too soon!  I received some lovely Christmas and bday presents. So now I’m up to 26 total.

Premier: 24
5 Chanel 
6 Dior
3 Prada
3 Fendi
2 Proenza Schouler
2 Jimmy Choo
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Miu Miu
1 YSL

Contemporary: 1
1 Trussardi

Sub Contemporary: 1
1 Aldo


----------



## MainlyBailey

I think about 30. A good mix of Hermes, Chanel, Fendi, LV, and Dior.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

At the moment: Too many. I'm paring my collection down to be 10 max, and I'm including "man bags"/briefcases as well as handbags, but excluding luggage/travel bags.


----------



## muchstuff

About 40. Mostly Balenciaga and BV but pretty much all purchased pre-loved, with a few exceptions. Much more than some, much less than others...


----------



## wkim

Oy, 44! It's a mix of Premier (Mulberry, Faure le Page, Tom Ford), Contemporary (Suzanne, Mansur Gavriel, Longchamp, Herve Chapelier, Kate Spade, Annabell Ingall, Furla, Coach), and affordable (Madewell - love Transport Totes!, Vineyard Vines, LL Bean, See by Chloe). That said, I use and love them all. Whenever someone (friend, family) looks at something longingly, they get gifted on the spot, because I know I'm blessed enough to spread the love.


----------



## chessmont

I plead the 5th. Lol. (Americans will know this)


----------



## muchstuff

chessmont said:


> I plead the 5th. Lol. (Americans will know this)


You know now we'll all be speculating ...


----------



## kmatt33

I have twelve but am considering getting rid of them all and getting one good well made leather bag.  

Hermes Bolide 31 black with palladium hardware 2015
Louis Vuitton Speedy B 25 Daumier ebene 2018
Chanel Jumbo Single Classic Black caviar silver hardware 2009-2010
Hermes Evelyne etoupe 2013
Dior Lady Dior black lambskin with silver hardware 2005
Louis Vuitton pochette accessoires 2007
Faure Le Page Daily Battle 37 Paris Blue 2019
Burberry Nylon tote

Longchamp le pliage large
Longchamp le plague small
jw hulme Hugo in American heritage
Gigi New York Jen bag in purple


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> around ten.  i always try to sell some when i get more bags.  don't like to keep around unused bags!


do you remember this post??  
i saw your Bal family shot yesterday


----------



## fayden

ksuromax said:


> do you remember this post??
> i saw your Bal family shot yesterday



HAHAHAHAHA How long ago was this? Obviously broke that record. Decided I wanted to collect Bal oldies again!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> HAHAHAHAHA How long ago was this? Obviously broke that record. Decided I wanted to collect Bal oldies again!


and you broke it well in style!!  your Bals are


----------



## fayden

ksuromax said:


> and you broke it well in style!!  your Bals are



Thank you! I just hit 18 Bals!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Thank you! I just hit 18 Bals!


i have more than 20...


----------



## fayden

ksuromax said:


> i have more than 20...



I'll get there probably sometime this year.


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> I'll get there probably sometime this year.


----------



## starbucksqueen

The thread that wouldn't die....LOL...I didn't even check to see if I posted in it before. I used to have about between 50-100.  Some were constantly rotating out. 
I don't have room for them, it's true. Can't help it. And I could never have just one. I tried to do that when I was collecting LV. It didn't work. I got bored and I realized that there isn't one bag that "does it all."  There are everyday and evening bags. Casual and dress. Large and small. Crossbody, tote, satchel, hobo, duffle. Each also has a place with different silhouettes.  Some bags I love so much that I got in different colors--Coach large duffles and Coach Rambler.  But I'm no "I have to have this in five colors or I'll die." There does come a point when you reach a different stage in life and then you reconsider what stays, what goes. I think I have about a dozen. Up to 20, I don't think so, but there are a few which I have held on to for nearly two decades. They are that good.


----------



## Katinahat

I have about 17 bags I think. 10 of which I use really regularly. 2 of which I use more for holidays as they travel well. 3, I really don’t use anymore and allow my daughters to carry as they are from my DKNY days. They love being like me with them! 

I like to have different colours, sizes and styles depending on the day ahead. Something different for work or shopping or a day out with friends. 

Purses, I switch less often. I now have 4 having got a new one this week. 1 I only use for travel and 1 for taking in smaller bags as my regular purse is a long style one and takes up a lot of space. Loving my new oak mulberry French purse so going to have to get into switching purses like bags!


----------



## Joule

I have 13: 
3 Coach, 1 Longchamp, 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs, 2 Céline, 3 Fendi, 2 Bottega Veneta, and 1 Travelon. 

I've recently switched allegiances because of quality issues with a former favorite, so of these, I use 5: 
Both Bottegas in rotation for everyday. I LOVE these. BV now wears the crown in my collection. Practical and marvelous, but not in-your-face (I'm not a fan of logos).
1 Fendi baguette for when I want something smaller. It's a Mamma baguette, so it keeps the classic shape, but has more room to carry essentials. I've replaced the original short leather strap with a longer crossbody, and it's now perfect. 
My Longchamp is my beater. It keeps all kinds of bad weather out and just doesn't quit on me. What a workhorse. Hooray.
My Travelon is an anti-theft crossbody and gives me peace of mind when I'm unsure of my surroundings. 

I've become disenchanted with:
My Célines. I loved them once. I loved them recently, in fact, but they have not held up well, even with gentle use. That has put me off the whole line. 
Since I have a favorite Fendi baguette, the others suffer from neglect. I feel surprisingly guilty about this. 
My Coach bags are also sitting unused in my closet. I inherited these, and they served me well in college. They are still perfectly good bags, but after leaving the struggling student days behind, I wanted something I'd picked out for myself. 
I bought the Marc by Marc Jacobs to use as a diaper bag. It worked very well, but our family is beyond those years now. 

It may be time to surprise someone with a few bags.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> I have about 17 bags I think. 10 of which I use really regularly. 2 of which I use more for holidays as they travel well. 3, I really don’t use anymore and allow my daughters to carry as they are from my DKNY days. They love being like me with them!
> 
> I like to have different colours, sizes and styles depending on the day ahead. Something different for work or shopping or a day out with friends.
> 
> Purses, I switch less often. I now have 4 having got a new one this week. 1 I only use for travel and 1 for taking in smaller bags as my regular purse is a long style one and takes up a lot of space. Loving my new oak mulberry French purse so going to have to get into switching purses like bags!



I should have also said I’m very lucky that my dh gets my love of handbags on some level at least as he likes lovely things too. He buys bikes / cycling equipment. He says handbags are clearly like bikes where you always want/need n + 1 (where n represents the number you currently have). He bought me quite a few of the bags as presents.


----------



## Anesthestia

I currenly have 13 luxury/designer bags (higher end like Chanel, Hermes, etc) and more than 10 lower-end designer bags (Coach, Tory Burch, etc etc). My bags change a lot and I sell and buy new ones monthly. (Not for profit at all, I'm pretty sure I make quite a loss...)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 This picture is from 2 months ago and since then, I've already gotten rid of the LV Saintonge, mini Lady Dior, Chloe Drew, Balenciaga Tote, Chanel CF Mini Caviar and replaced them with new ones! In and out, in and out... 

Was surprised to see that less people in proportion had 21-30 bags, I was assuming most people would have between 11-30!


----------



## melvel

melvel said:


> Update as of March 2018:
> 
> "Premier" designers:
> 
> 5 Louis Vuitton (Neverfull, Speedy, Montorgueil, Pochette Metis 2x)
> 4 Celine (Mini Luggage, Trio 2x, Edge)
> 2 Balenciaga (City, Work)
> 2 Givenchy (Pandora, Nightingale)
> 2 Gucci (Vintage Web Boston, Disco Bag)
> 1 Chanel (WOC)
> 1 Bottega Veneta (Campana)
> 1 Chloe (Medium Paraty)
> 1 Goyard (St. Louis PM)
> 1 Mulberry (Alexa)
> 1 Prada (Nylon tote)
> 1 Proenza Schouler (PS1 Keepall)
> 1 Tods (D-Styling Bauletto)
> 1 YSL (Cabas Chyc)
> ---
> 24
> 
> "Contemporary" Designers
> 5 Longchamp
> 3 Hayden Harnett
> 2 Kate Spade (used to be 3, sold 1)
> 1 Rebecca Minkoff (used to be 3, sold 2)
> 2 Tano
> 1 Coach
> 1 Furla
> 1 Linea Pelle
> ---
> 16
> 
> Others:
> 
> 1 Cath Kidston
> 1 Kipling
> 1 Madewell
> and tons of other no-brand bags given as gifts
> 
> Since my last update, I have purchased three bags (one more Pochette Metis, a Prada nylon tote and the Chanel WOC) and let go of one (Balenziaga Day).
> 
> Still, I think  too many.  I'm looking to trim my premier designer bags to less than 20, so at least 5 have to go.  I'm looking at letting go of my Neverfull, the Boston Speedy, the Cabas Chyc and possibly the Alexa, as they don't get used enough.
> 
> However, this is the year I hope to finally get my elusive Hermes Kelly.




Since I posted this, I added some more bags:

1 Chanel Reissue 227
1 Hermes Evelyne PM
1 Celine Nano
1 Louis Vuitton Porte Documents Maccassar (laptop bag)

Still having a hard time downsizing to be honest.


----------



## pammbw

32, but nothing really high end.  Most bought preloved. Several I need to move on to new homes because the shape or capacity is not to my liking. And if I am honest with myself, I am a bag hoarder and can't part with a lot of them.


----------



## starbucksqueen

You know why  I added to this extremely old thread? Someone told me I had too many bags. LOL. We're kindred souls here, we all share a fondness for bags.


----------



## meepabeep

At the moment, 25.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Between 11 and 20. Half Rebecca Minkoff, half Marc Jacobs, with a few lesser known brands with scrumptious leather sprinkled in: BAGGU, Otaat Myers. I used to have Coach and Alexander Wang... I see myself getting another Wang at some point because I wear tennis shoes a lot now. When I get over the sticker shock, I’ll get a YSL Kate.


----------



## J.A.N.

After owing up to 100 bags at one time land chopping and changing from different designers.  I have these left which I currently use. 
5 bags and a piece of luggage. 

Louis Vuitton Mon Mono Speedy B 30
Louis Vuitton Eole 50 Rolling Luggage  Mono
Louis Vuitton Mila MM Mono

Chanel Prestige Burgundy Flap

Louis Vuitton Mabillion Yellow Epi
Louis Vuitton Pouchette Metis Mono


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

J.A.N. said:


> After owing up to 100 bags at one time land chopping and changing from different designers.  I have these left which I currently use.
> 5 bags and a piece of luggage.
> 
> Louis Vuitton Mon Mono Speedy B 30
> Louis Vuitton Eole 50 Rolling Luggage  Mono
> Louis Vuitton Mila MM Mono
> 
> Chanel Prestige Burgundy Flap
> 
> Louis Vuitton Mabillion Yellow Epi
> Louis Vuitton Pouchette Metis Mono



Wow! You managed to cut down a lot! Are you happy with your collection now, do you have desire to buy more bags?


----------



## J.A.N.

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> Wow! You managed to cut down a lot! Are you happy with your collection now, do you have desire to buy more bags?


I know.
Yes I’m very happy with my current collection.
No not any more instead of hoarding and collecting them it’s better to use them esp with a young 2yr old who keeps me on my toes 
Even if I had one bag that would be enough for me at present. My Totally has just gone to make way for the Metis my fav bag of all time.
Temptation is always around the corner if that happens it’s a one in one out for me from now on.


----------



## chessmont

I honestly haven;'t counted since I donated 8 compactor bags full of handbags!!!  OMG can you believe it?  They were mostly really nice bags from my favorite etsy seller, but I have no stomach for reselling them on the bay or any other site, I just don't.  I look at my purse closet (yes I have one whole closet in my office/ 2nd bedroom) and it's still too full!  I am going to count and then maybe do a second purge.  I was ruthless!  The only designer bag was a  (crap I can't remember) that I consigned but it sat for months and never sold.  Nice on the eyes, but award to get in and out of.  If I remember the name, I'll post it.  I t was called "Motorcycle Bag." (edited to add, it might have been Jimmy Choo but I'm not certain) Someone at St Vincent de Paul is going to get very lucky with that one!  And of course the other bags are lovely and very well made.  I politely told the seller that I would be doing this since she lives about an hour away and who knows she might see one on the street.  They are mostly made to order with colors and hardware I picked so she might even remember them.  She was cool with it...


----------



## ShawnnaB3

I have 5.5 designer bags
(The .5 is the Chloe Faye backpack medium I bought then authenticated, turned out to be a fake, my cc refunded me.. thankfully) 

These are in order of purchase which I think tells a lot about how we collect bags. 

LV Neverfull MM DA 
Chloe Faye backpack medium 
Gucci soho disco rose beige
LV Speedy b 25 DE 
Chanel Woc Black C ghw 
LV palm spring mini


----------



## br3wx

I currently have 6 luxury designer bags:
Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM (Damier Ebony)
Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 (Damier Azure)
Prada Tessuto Gaufre Nylon Tote (Nero)
Chanel Classic Flap Bag Jumbo (Black)
Givenchy Small Antigona Smooth (Grey)
Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet Grain Leather (Navy)

And 12 lower-end designer bags:
3 Longchamps Pliage Neo
7 Longchamps Pliage Nylon
1 Jeremy Scott X Longchamp Happy Pills
1 Coach

I'm attracted to classic bags and neutral colours! I just bought a preloved bag on eBay (Prada Safiano Lux Tote in Baltico) and it’s on its way to me right now. I never bought preloved before so *crossfingers* its the real deal!


----------



## muchstuff

br3wx said:


> I currently have 6 luxury designer bags:
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM (Damier Ebony)
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 (Damier Azure)
> Prada Tessuto Gaufre Nylon Tote (Nero)
> Chanel Classic Flap Bag Jumbo (Black)
> Givenchy Small Antigona Smooth (Grey)
> Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet Grain Leather (Navy)
> 
> And 12 lower-end designer bags:
> 3 Longchamps Pliage Neo
> 7 Longchamps Pliage Nylon
> 1 Jeremy Scott X Longchamp Happy Pills
> 1 Coach
> 
> I'm attracted to classic bags and neutral colours! I just bought a preloved bag on eBay (Prada Safiano Lux Tote in Baltico) and it’s on its way to me right now. I never bought preloved before so *crossfingers* its the real deal!


You can always ask for an authentication here on tPF (on the appropriate thread)  before you buy!


----------



## br3wx

muchstuff said:


> You can always ask for an authentication here on tPF (on the appropriate thread)  before you buy!



I did actually got it authenticated (at the Prada authentication thread) before buying but the pictures were not clear enough so it was only confirmed with "I think this is ok". So I'm waiting for the bag to arrive and I'll take tons of clear picture to get it authenticated again


----------



## muchstuff

br3wx said:


> I did actually got it authenticated (at the Prada authentication thread) before buying but the pictures were not clear enough so it was only confirmed with "I think this is ok". So I'm waiting for the bag to arrive and I'll take tons of clear picture to get it authenticated again


Best of luck!


----------



## br3wx

muchstuff said:


> Best of luck!



Thank you!


----------



## br3wx

br3wx said:


> I currently have 6 luxury designer bags:
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM (Damier Ebony)
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 (Damier Azure)
> Prada Tessuto Gaufre Nylon Tote (Nero)
> Chanel Classic Flap Bag Jumbo (Black)
> Givenchy Small Antigona Smooth (Grey)
> Saint Laurent Monogram Chain Wallet Grain Leather (Navy)
> 
> And 12 lower-end designer bags:
> 3 Longchamps Pliage Neo
> 7 Longchamps Pliage Nylon
> 1 Jeremy Scott X Longchamp Happy Pills
> 1 Coach
> 
> I'm attracted to classic bags and neutral colours! I just bought a preloved bag on eBay (Prada Safiano Lux Tote in Baltico) and it’s on its way to me right now. I never bought preloved before so *crossfingers* its the real deal!



*Update:*
Prada Saffiano Medium Galleria Tote (Baltico) added to my luxury designer bag collection!

It finally arrived and I got the authenticity thumbs up from the lovely authenticators here in TPF!
My first time getting a preloved, and I'm pretty shocked at the condition of the bag. It looks and feels brand new, with no signs of wear and tear anywhere, except for some scuffing in the inner leather pockets which seller told me, but they are not noticeable to my naked eye. Bag was bought it Jan2018 and I got it at a steal!


----------



## sunflower246

sunflower246 said:


> I have:
> 
> Bags:
> 1 Prada
> 1 YSL
> 2 LV
> 3 KS
> 1 Burberry
> 1 Tory Burch
> 1 MK
> 3 Coach
> 1 PS
> 1 DKNY
> 1 Mansur Gavriel
> 5 other bags
> 
> Wallets/Small Accessories:
> 1 Prada
> 1 LV
> 1 MK
> 1 Coach



*5 years later....*
Bags:
1 Prada (I should let go)
1 YSL (I should let go)
2 LV (I should let go of one of them)
*1 *KS *(down 2)*
1 Burberry
1 Tory Burch (I should let go)
1 MK (I should let go)
*3 *PS* (added 2)
2 *Mansur Gavriel* (added 1)
1 Massaccesi
1 The Bridge 
1 Ferragamo 
1 Chanel *

Wallets/Small Accessories:
1 Prada
1 LV
1 Coach


----------



## jayohwhy

2 LV
1 Celine
3 Chanel
1 YSL

2 Longchamp
1 Senreve 

10 bags


----------



## J.A.N.

My bags have changed a bit again to;

Louis Vuitton Mon Mono Speedy B 30
Louis Vuitton Eole 50 Rolling Luggage  Mono
Louis Vuitton Mila MM Clutch
Pouchette Trunk Verticalle Mono
Louis Vuitton Pouchette Metis
Louis Vuitton Coin purse mono
Mulberry Micro black croc Seaton
Mulberry Mini Seaton Tobacco Brown


----------



## ksuromax

not sure i ever posted total number of mine, but today i stand at: 
2 Prada
9 Mulberry
37 Bottega Veneta (including small pouches and clutches)
44 Balenciaga (including small pouches and clutches)


----------



## MaseratiMomma

I have thirteen that are in my full rotation.

2 Hermès
1 Chanel
3 Céline
1 Balenciaga
2 Fendi
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Dolce & Gabana
1 Versace
1 Burberry

There are more in my closet that get pulled out if the occasion calls for it like rain, sand of the beach, clear bags for sporting events...


----------



## Joule

I went on a giving spree (followed by a getting spree) last fall, so my lineup has changed drastically. I'm hoping I can relieve quarantine doldrums for a few people by going on another in the very near future.

9 Bottega Veneta (Maier Era). I could lower this number pretty painlessly. There are several I haven't touched in months, and they look brand-new.

2 Fendi baguettes:
These are snazzy, but a little too recognizable for me. They're going to my niece, just as soon as I work up the energy to go to the post office.

1 Hermès, which the Preteen will eventually inherit (whether he wants it or not).

1 Chanel. It was my grandmother's. I've never included it in my total count because I never wear it (again, too recognizable). Lately, though, I've been missing her, so it's been sitting close to me for the past week.

1 Alaïa. Bought during lockdown because I now have too much time on my hands and online browsing is so easy. I have no regrets.

1 tiny Louis Vuitton. I'm not sure what it is, other than a gift from DH many years ago. It has proven exceedingly helpful for in-bag organization.

4 or so Longchamp le Pliage totes, because, you know...TOTES. I don't much care if these are recognized, because they are so accessible.

5 Pacsafe. I like travel. Someday, I'll do it again - even if I have to sail across the sea in one of those Longchamp totes.


----------



## muchstuff

Somewhere around fifty, I'll never catch up to @ksuromax .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Somewhere around fifty, I'll never catch up to @ksuromax .


if you stop selling your treasures, you will overtake me in no time!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> if you stop selling your treasures, you will overtake me in no time!


I consider it part of the curating process .


----------



## samfalstaff

58. I made a spreadsheet. For insurance purposes, of course.


----------



## JenJBS

35


----------



## inkfade

Three: Marc Jacobs mini tag tote, Marc Jacobs summer traveler tote, and Coach large wristlet.


----------



## IntheOcean

Just counted mine and the number is 8. 

A bit crazy when I think about how a few years back I would carry one bag (made of cheap faux leather, no less) and that would be perfectly enough for me. 

But out of those 8 I only regularly carry 4. The rest I've put up for sale as they just didn't end up working out for me.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Five.

Coach Tearose Crossbody
Coach Cassie in black
LV Pochette Metis Monogram 
LV Pochette Metis Empreinte Noir
LV Neverfull MM Damier Ebene Rose Ballerine


----------



## gwendo25

30+ Michael Kors
5 Coach
14 Louis Vuitton
2 Chanel


----------



## Retroflowers

In rotation:
1 celine
2 polene
1 coach
1 rabeanco
1 mutemuse (korean brand)
3 Charles and Keith (local bag brand)
3 unbranded 

trying to let go:
1 everlane
1 coach
1 Longchamp 
2 unbranded

total bags (including the ones I’m trying to let go): 17


----------



## sorberry

15 designer bags 

Always thought 10 would be my lucky number but guess it took 5 more to make my collection complete (Oops!) ...although I did get 2/3 of my bags from sales/staff discounts/designer outlets so it kinda justifies the extra 5 bags, right?

Balenciaga City
Celine Belt Bag
Chanel Rectangular Mini
Chanel WOC (I use it as a bag)
Chanel Boy
Chloe Small Faye (considering selling)
Chloe Small Tess
Gucci Interlocking GG
Gucci Soho Mini
LV Palmsprings Mini
LV Multipochette
Prada Reedition 2005
Proenza Schuler PS11
Valentino Glamlock
YSL Sunset Bag


----------



## shesnochill

Fun thread! 

-Miu Miu Bow Satchel in that tan color
-Rebecca Minkoff Morning after Bag (MAB) in Pearl
-Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag (MAB) in Stonewash Black
-Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini (MAM) in faded Royal Blue & Brown Basketweave lol
-Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Wine
-Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Clutch (MAC) in Quilted Patent Black
-Rebecca Minkoff (3) other bags I do not know the style names to anymore
-LV Neverfull GM in the Damier Azur print white/pink
-Balenciaga Part Time with Giant Gold Hardware
-Balenciaga City in Black
-Balenciaga City in Amethyst
-Radley London Navy Tote
-Sandqvist Luggage Bag in Black
-Alexander Wang Coco/Rocco in that light beige color

I think this is it? Man, when you list everything out - it's much longer than it seems...


----------



## Rossanna95

Im not bragging or anything I’m just curious about how many purses does everybody own. I love purses I don’t know why I just have an obsession with them especially LV and Michael Kors. I have a Louis Vuitton never full mm and a speedy 25 and a coach backpack and a lot of Michael Kors bags and a lot of $30 bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I have 8 LV vintage bags. All together, I probably have about 15-20 bags, including casual tote bags. Some basic, some in bold colors. I swap out bags a lot, according to my outfit. It makes me happy and feel “pulled together.” I buy all of my bags second hand...new to me!!! The only truly new bags I have are 2 that I got as gifts and one Coach outlet tote.


----------



## louislove29

I have 3 LV, 2 gucci, 1 coach, and then 6 of other brands (2 backpacks, 2 crossbody, 1 clutch, 1 wristlet).  The backpacks I use mostly for trips or theme park visits.  The wristlet is only for nights out at a bar/club which are rare lol.  Otherwise I try to rotate between all the others


----------



## MooMooVT

I have:

4 LV Handbags (not including 2 Keepall's and 2 PA's)
2 Chloe
10 recent-ish Coach 1941 plus 3 vintage
1 Furla
1 Massacessi
4 no-name


----------



## Cattyyellow

I have about 20 LV, 4 Burberry and 3 Gucci. It’s time for me to downsize a bit as that is too many to have them all in rotation. I don’t like to have items that sit and aren’t being used.


----------



## thkred

I go back and forth on my collection.  I started and had at one point about 8 LV bags. I currently have 4 LV, 2 Chanel, 1 Prada, 3 Dior, 3 Fendi, several coach bags and one aspinal of london.


----------



## Joule

I spent the summer orchestrating a very satisfying Great Purge of the Accessories Closet. Post-Purge, here is where I stand:

Core collection (proper handbags):
7 Bottega Veneta
3 Hermès
1 Chanel
1 Alaïa
1 Fendi
1 Louis Vuitton
2 Longchamp Néo totes

Travel/hauling bags:
5 Longchamp le Pliage totes
3 Pacsafe anti-theft bags

Do I get to say 16 instead of 24? The le Pliages carry anything from groceries to 7th Grade science projects to piles of laundry, and the Pacsafe bags I use as carry-ons for long flights.


----------



## inverved

^ This is exactly how I feel about Longchamp Le Pliage/Neo/Planetes bags. I don't really count them as proper bags because they lay flat, don't take up too much room and are mostly used for travelling and not for everyday.

If that is the case, I have 15 bags, ranging from a $15AUD moc-croc backpack I use for day trips and regional excursions to a B35. Trying to fight the temptation to get a B30 but time will tell. Otherwise, I'm pretty satisfied with what I have.


----------



## mayraforyou

2 LV, 1 ysl, 1 strathberry, 1 tory burch


----------



## ElenaAlex

I recently gave away some of my bags because I have far too many for my lifestyle (I work from home and there is no need to carry a designer bag each time I go shopping) I gave my LV Antigua to my mom and I ended up purchasing a new one  Now I have:

LV - 6 (+ 2 envelope bags)
Chanel - 2
Gucci - 2
Giorgio Armani - 1
Prada - 1
Niarvi - 3
Jocasi - 1
Ballantyne - 1
Kipling - 2
Coach - 2
Dooney & Bourke - 1
no-name - No clue, probably around 5

Gosh, I didn't realize they are so many.... the problem is I use them all at least once a year because they are all different sizes and types. For example I don't like shopping with my expensive bags because I put the bag into the supermarket trolley...


----------



## Therealkimg

I am trying really hard to keep my collection minimal. 
I currently have:
4 LV 
1 Chanel on the way
1 Chloe
1 Polene
I’m probably going to sell the Chloe soon. I also have at least 2 bags firmly on my wishlist with others that are tempting me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Joule said:


> I spent the summer orchestrating a very satisfying Great Purge of the Accessories Closet. Post-Purge, here is where I stand:
> 
> Core collection (proper handbags):
> 7 Bottega Veneta
> 3 Hermès
> 1 Chanel
> 1 Alaïa
> 1 Fendi
> 1 Louis Vuitton
> 2 Longchamp Néo totes
> 
> Travel/hauling bags:
> 5 Longchamp le Pliage totes
> 3 Pacsafe anti-theft bags
> 
> Do I get to say 16 instead of 24? The le Pliages carry anything from groceries to 7th Grade science projects to piles of laundry, and the Pacsafe bags I use as carry-ons for long flights.


I included my Le Pliages....they CAN be used as handbags. Just trying to keep it honest!

My husband would count them....)


----------



## nanads

8
- Goyard St. Louis 
- Balenciaga City Metallic Edge
- Hermes Picotin Lock 18
- LV alma bb
- Celine nano luggage
- Lady Dior small
- Chanel WOC
- Chanel Mini Rectangle


----------



## gwendo25

- LV Pallas BB
- LV Tuileries Besace
- LV Rivoli PM
- LV Flower Tote PM
- LV Neo Noe
- LV Odeon PM
- LV Empreinte Double Zip Pochette
- LV Felicie Pochette Monogram
- LV Felicie Pochette EPI Black with hot pink trim
- various Chanel and LV SLGs
- 3 Rebecca Minkoff
- too many Michael Kors (can’t say how many but more than 20)
- 5 Coach
- 2 Marc Jacobs
- Tory Burch clutch


----------



## lumkeikei

Loewe puzzle
Loewe hammock
miu miu tote
LV neverfull
prada tote 
Fendi monster tote


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

OMG! What a fun topic 

Hermès B35 Etoupe GHW
Hermès B35 Noir SHW
Hermès B35 Etain SHW
Hermès B40 Orange SHW
Hermès B40 Noir SHW
Hermès K28 Gris GHW
Hermès K25 Noir GHW
Hermès Lindy 26 SHW
Hermès Lindy 30 Noir SHW
Gucci Marmont Small Noir
Gucci Marmont Small Pre-Fall 2019 White
Gucci Marmont Small Pre-Fall 2019 Striped
Gucci Marmont Small Pre-Fall 2020
Gucci Zumi Small Shoulder Bag
Gucci Supreme Padlock Tote
Fendi Peekaboo Pocket Bag
Chanel Deauville Large Tote
Bottega Veneta The pouch Noir
Bottega Veneta The Pouch Beige
Bottega Veneta Padded Cassette Bag
Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch Noir
Dior J'ADior Ultra Black Flap Bag
Dior Ultra Black Diorama
Dior Diorama SHW
Dior Ultra Black Medium Lady Dior
Dior Gray Mini Lady Dior
Chanel Black And Gold Camellia Lambskin Mini Classic Flap Bag
Chanel Maxi Caviar Double Flap SHW
Chanel Jumbo Caviar Double Flap SHW
Chanel Boy Caviar New Medium RHW
Chanel Boy Caviar Large RHW
Chanel GST Gray
Chloé Paddington 
Louis Vuitton Escale Onthego GM
Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 Damier Ebene
Louis Vuitton Speedy 40 Monogram
Louis Vuitton Alma PM Epi Noir
Louis Vuitton Alma PM World Tour
Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM World Tour
Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Monogram Mimosa
Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM Damier
Louis Vuitton Sully Tote (Old model) Monogram
Louis Vuitton Duomo Hobo
Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis Monogram
Louis Vuitton Noé Monogram
Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessoires Damier Ebene
Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessoires Multicolor Blanc
Louis Vuitton Keepall 45 Monogram Macasar
Louis Vuitton Keepall 50 Damier Graphite
Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Large Navy SHW
Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Medium Clay GHW
Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Medium Noir GHW
Goyard Saint Louis GM Bleu
Goyard Saint Louis PM Noir
Mulberry Bayswater Oak
Mulberry Bayswater Electric Blue
Mulberry Large Amberley Black GHW
Mulberry Piccadilly Black
Celiné Large Phantom
Celiné Mini Luggage Smooth Tote Noir
Celiné Large Phantom Smooth Noir
Celiné Large Phantom Canvas
Michael Kors Large Saffiano Mercer Tote
Michael Kors Large Mercer Flap Tote
Coach Sutton Hobo


----------



## mrs.JC

40........


----------



## earthygirl

17.  I still want a few bags but am feeling like I’m reaching my limit!


----------



## earthygirl

LuxBoy_AJ said:


> OMG! What a fun topic
> 
> Hermès B35 Etoupe GHW
> Hermès B35 Noir SHW
> Hermès B35 Etain SHW
> Hermès B40 Orange SHW
> Hermès B40 Noir SHW
> Hermès K28 Gris GHW
> Hermès K25 Noir GHW
> Hermès Lindy 26 SHW
> Hermès Lindy 30 Noir SHW
> Gucci Marmont Small Noir
> Gucci Marmont Small Pre-Fall 2019 White
> Gucci Marmont Small Pre-Fall 2019 Striped
> Gucci Marmont Small Pre-Fall 2020
> Gucci Zumi Small Shoulder Bag
> Gucci Supreme Padlock Tote
> Fendi Peekaboo Pocket Bag
> Chanel Deauville Large Tote
> Bottega Veneta The pouch Noir
> Bottega Veneta The Pouch Beige
> Bottega Veneta Padded Cassette Bag
> Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch Noir
> Dior J'ADior Ultra Black Flap Bag
> Dior Ultra Black Diorama
> Dior Diorama SHW
> Dior Ultra Black Medium Lady Dior
> Dior Gray Mini Lady Dior
> Chanel Black And Gold Camellia Lambskin Mini Classic Flap Bag
> Chanel Maxi Caviar Double Flap SHW
> Chanel Jumbo Caviar Double Flap SHW
> Chanel Boy Caviar New Medium RHW
> Chanel Boy Caviar Large RHW
> Chanel GST Gray
> Chloé Paddington
> Louis Vuitton Escale Onthego GM
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 Damier Ebene
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 40 Monogram
> Louis Vuitton Alma PM Epi Noir
> Louis Vuitton Alma PM World Tour
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM World Tour
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Monogram Mimosa
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM Damier
> Louis Vuitton Sully Tote (Old model) Monogram
> Louis Vuitton Duomo Hobo
> Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis Monogram
> Louis Vuitton Noé Monogram
> Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessoires Damier Ebene
> Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessoires Multicolor Blanc
> Louis Vuitton Keepall 45 Monogram Macasar
> Louis Vuitton Keepall 50 Damier Graphite
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Large Navy SHW
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Medium Clay GHW
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Medium Noir GHW
> Goyard Saint Louis GM Bleu
> Goyard Saint Louis PM Noir
> Mulberry Bayswater Oak
> Mulberry Bayswater Electric Blue
> Mulberry Large Amberley Black GHW
> Mulberry Piccadilly Black
> Celiné Large Phantom
> Celiné Mini Luggage Smooth Tote Noir
> Celiné Large Phantom Smooth Noir
> Celiné Large Phantom Canvas
> Michael Kors Large Saffiano Mercer Tote
> Michael Kors Large Mercer Flap Tote
> Coach Sutton Hobo


Wow! What a collectio! would love to see a family pic!!!!


----------



## mauihappyplace

samfalstaff said:


> 58. I made a spreadsheet. For insurance purposes, of course.


Rainy day activityThanks!


----------



## Pessie

Lucky 13!


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> After owing up to 100 bags at one time land chopping and changing from different designers.  I have these left which I currently use.
> 5 bags and a piece of luggage.
> 
> Louis Vuitton Mon Mono Speedy B 30
> Louis Vuitton Eole 50 Rolling Luggage  Mono
> Louis Vuitton Mila MM Mono
> Chanel Prestige Burgundy Flap
> Louis Vuitton Mabillion Yellow Epi
> Louis Vuitton Pouchette Metis Mono


These are what i use and have currently:
.
Louis Vuitton Mon Mono Speedy B 30
Louis Vuitton Eole 50 Rolling Luggage Mono
Louis Vuitton Mila MM Clutch
Pouchette Trunk Verticalle Mono
Louis Vuitton Pouchette Metis
Louis Vuitton Trunk Multicartes
Louis Vuitton Graphite Cles
Louis Vuitton Coin purse mono
Mulberry union jack purse 
Mulberry Mini Seaton Tobacco Seaton 
L.V Black Epi Mabillion backpack 
LV Brookkyn d/e


----------



## Khudbrook

Hi I have been collecting Louis Vuitton for only just over a year

Croissant GM Vintage
Croisette DE
Favorite MM Mono
Pochette Accessories Mono and DE
Graceful MM
Epi Leather Petit Noe Vintage
Pochette Metis Mono
Compact Zippy Wallet
Key Clay DE
Key Holder MonO
Mini Pochette DE
Round coin purse xmas collection 2019

Hoping for for nice collection pieces in 2021


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

LV Speedy 25 Mono
LV Porte 2 Cartes
LV Speedy 25 Epi Noir
LV Papillon 30
Fendi Silvana
Fendi By the Way
Fendi To You Convertible Clutch
Givenchy Cross 3
Givenchy HDG mini
Chloe bicolor Baylee Mini x 2 blues/aubergine & burgundy
Ferragamo Vara
Coach Rogue 25
Coach Swagger 20 Tea Rose Tooling Shoulder Bag
Coach Dreamer 36 mixed leather rivets
Coach Dinky
Coach C Chain crossbody
Coach exotic cornflower crossbody
Phillip Lim Luna Bag
Gucci ophidia gg supreme bucket mini
Burberry Little Crush crossbody
Tory Burch Small Radziwill
Tory Burch Juliette Tweed Top Handle
Balmain leopard-print Pierre duffel
Prada tessuto shoulder bag


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

earthygirl said:


> Wow! What a collectio! would love to see a family pic!!!!



I’d like to come over for a play date.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> I have about 17 bags I think. 10 of which I use really regularly. 2 of which I use more for holidays as they travel well. 3, I really don’t use anymore and allow my daughters to carry as they are from my DKNY days. They love being like me with them!
> 
> I like to have different colours, sizes and styles depending on the day ahead. Something different for work or shopping or a day out with friends.
> 
> Purses, I switch less often. I now have 4 having got a new one this week. 1 I only use for travel and 1 for taking in smaller bags as my regular purse is a long style one and takes up a lot of space. Loving my new oak mulberry French purse so going to have to get into switching purses like bags!


I found my old post and I’ve clearly been more active in collecting since last year than I thought. I’ve added three more Mulberry and two contemporary bags plus I found an MK I wasn’t using in a cupboard so now have 23. Clearly failing in my not purchasing aim! ☺️
Trying to decide if I should sell something but don’t think I’d get much for the ones I’d consider parting with. 

The new contemporary are both wipeable and survive hand gel - a coach signature tote for work and a Kate spade nylon crossbody to walk my new puppy.

Mulberry, my favourite as you can tell, two gifts from DH and a sales purchase. Can’t resist the leather!


DKNY clutchPinkDKNY GanesvoortCream MK BerkleyBlackMulberry BayswaterGreyMulberry CaraBlueMulberry Small Bayswater BlackCoach CrosbyPinkMulberry AlexaChestnut Coach Nomad WesternPinkMulberry Mini AmberleyPurpleMulberry SeatonBlackKate Spade Lucie Watson LanePink
nylonCoach MercerBlueCoach Tearose DinkyGreyMulberry Tessie HoboOxbloodMulberry Lily OakLoewe Basket BagBrown Mulberry LilyBlack Mulberry Bayswater ToteSea BlueCoach Central ZipTan/Rust canvasMulberry new Alexa IconBlackKate Spade Daily Small SatchelBlack nylon


----------



## Big Bad Bag Lady

I am afraid to count...pretty sure it is between 200-300. Good thing Momma is the breadwinner in this family!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

125. Down from 200. Including Hermès, YSL, Chloe, Louis Buitton, Chanel, Fendi, Prada, and Balenciaga. I have a few Kooba and Coach that I will keep, but am trying to pare down as much as possible. I have always had a love for bags, but wish my love for them had not caused me to spend such a fortune and take up so much space.


----------



## jblended

gettinpurseonal said:


> 125. Down from 200.


That's incredible! Well done! 
I'm struggling trying to remove 10 from my collection.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Vintage Leather said:


> If you are looking to impress your DH with how sensible and frugal you are, go to the H forum, grab a couple of pictures of their closets/collections (preferably with ten to thirty bags) and point out how each of those purses cost 8-10K.
> 
> it's entirely a matter of scale.
> 
> That being said, I bought five purses this week.  I had an excuse.  It was a really great sale.  That's a good excuse, right?
> 
> Those five bring my total collection up to around 80. Over the next month, I'm going to phase out half of those - the majority going as gifts or to a resale shop.
> 
> I shock and horrify my aunt, who has four purses, all in the 1-10K range, and who purchases a new bag every fifteen years. I lust after her bags, but I just don't have the restraint (yet)
> 
> Still, DHs and SOs  are best when they can understand that purses are social creatures, and happest in herds.



Anyone else see these semi-ancient threads and start hunting through them to see what BabyYou posted Back in the Day?


I learned from this gem, 12 years ago, BabyVintage had a shopping problem. And she was an enabling jerk.  Which, I kinda knew, at least about the shopping thing, since I’ve sold 24 bags this year and barely made a dent in my collection. But at least the numbers are moving in the right direction.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Over 30 Total

1 YSL Toy LouLou -Black w/ Black HW
2 Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessoires- Monogram
3 MCM Medium Liz Shopper (with pouch shoulder bag)- Black w/Silver HW
4 Coach Ergo Hobo Bag- Black Leather
5 Coach Legacy Mini Soho Bag- Black Leather w/Silver HW
6 Coach East West Swingpack- Blue w/Gold HW
7 Coach Lyla Double Gusset Crossbody- Hot Pink w/Gold HW
8 Coach Small Kelsey Satchel- Hot Pink w/Silver HW
9 Coach Parker with Ombre Quilting - Black & Multicolor w/ Gunmetal HW
10 Coach Frame Saddle Bag- Black w/Gold HW
11 Coach Originals Turnlock Pouch- Pink w/Gold Turnlock
12 Kate Spade Grove Street Millie- Black & White
13 Michael Kors Hobo Bag circa 2014 - Gray Leather w/ Silver HW
14 Michael Kors Shoulder Bag circa 2014- Black Leather w/Gold HW

+ Aproximately 17 Non Designer/Cheap Handbags of all colors, shapes & sizes

SLGs
1 Coach Skinny Wallet - Red Leather
2 Coach Small Monogram Wristlet -White Fabric
3 Dooney & Burke Wallet -Red & Brown Leather
4 Kate Spade Slim Card Holder - Hot Pink Saffiano Leather
5 Tumi Bifold Card Holder- Red Leather


----------



## cncm

I have 9 so far (3x Chanel, 2x LV, 2x Gucci, one Celine, and one Prada), and plan to have no more than 12 in my collection. I feel bad if I'm not using a bag on a regular basis so I know a big collection would never work for me. I already have more than I really need. Hoping to reach purse peace soon (if it's even possible!)


----------



## J Oona

I currently have:

Tory Burch Robinson WOC in black
Deadly Ponies Mr. Sling Mini in black
Everlane lunchbox bag in Cognac 
This is the best I can do for my college student budget, but I am satisfied for now!


----------



## weezer

Handbags  (not including SLGs)
LV- 6
Chanel- 8
Prada - 4
Balenciaga- 1
Celine- 1

Total: 20 bags (I’m trying to keep it to a ‘minimum’ of under 20 but failing, lol)


----------



## SakuraSakura

This is every item I have per brand:
Prada - 1
Louis Vuitton - 9
Longchamp - 1
Marc by Marc Jacobs - 3

Keep in mind that some of these items are keychains, SLGS, etc. 

If we're talking actual handbags I have five.


----------



## sydsunshine

I’m a bit overwhelmed by the number of bags I have. It feels like a mountain. Lol I will need to embrace luxury minimalism and do a decluttering.

8 Chanel bags
9 LV bags
2 Dior bags
1 Cartier bag

4 Longchamp bags
1 Lacoste tote
1 Osprey laptop backpack
1 CK tote

Also I love pouches, I feel like a darn kangaroo with my mountain of LV pouches.  I have stopped buying. I have the whole toiletry collection (with spares) and the whole trousse collection. I probably have about 20 LV pouches and 3 Chanel/Dior ones.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

3 Lv, 1 celine edge bag, 1 fendi, 1 chloe. I have 1 Patagonia pouch bag for walks and hikes (I can carry my phone and keys).
So 7 counting that little pouch bag.


----------



## TangerineKandy

2 Coach, 3 LV


----------



## ConsciFashion

I definitely need to downsize a bit this year. Some of my solitary pieces are vintage. 

LV-4 
Chanel- 6 (no classic flaps intentionally-I'd never use them and I can't bring myself to see a bag as an "investment")
Hermes-1
Prada-4
Versace-2
Gucci-3
Dior-2
Jimmy Choo-2
1 each of Armani, Balenciaga, Tod's, Valentino, Stella McCartney, Fendi and Burberry
I've got 5-6 contemporary bags -Coach, Michael Kors, Marc Jacob which I use for work. No lux there.


----------



## muchstuff

49. But I'm working on lowering that number, I have several listed on eBay and am still going through my shelves.


----------



## josieverona

I have:

Prada x 1
Salvatore Ferragamo x 3
Gucci x 1
Fendi x 2
Coach x 1
Mimco x 1
LV x 1
Furla x 4 (just purchased another yesterday and thinking about buying another 2!)
and I am thinking about buying a YSL Nadja


----------



## snark crackle pop

1 Kate Spade plus 4 or 5 various cheaper bags that rarely get used (clutches, mainly).


----------



## lc604

2 LV (Palm springs mini, multi pochette)
1 Fendi (medium by the way)
1 Givenchy (mini antigona)
1 Gucci (mini marmont flap)
1 Balenciaga (giant hw city)
3 Longchamp (small, medium, medium neo)
2 MCM (milla tote, visetos camera bag)
1 Marc Jacobs (snapshot)
1 Coach (cassie)

13 not including any non-designer, cheaper bags (I think I have 4-5 under $150). Trying to make sure I’m under 20 bags because I have no room to store them!

I’ve been thinking of getting rid of my MJ snapshot and my non-designer bags since I barely use them. It’s taken a long time for me to figure out what bags I REALLY want and I’ve bought and sold so many. I hope I can get this list down to 10 eventually.


----------



## meowkittycat

1 YSL
2 "No-name" ones. One from Aritzia, another was made by Oficio Studio
1 Longchamp Le Pliage (it doesn't really count because it's more of a travel bag)

I'm a baby when it comes to my bag wardrobe, but I prefer to keep it that way. As a teen, I would use crossbody bags made of faux leather but I've gotten rid of them each time because the leather started to peel and break down.

Then I have a few cotton tote bags, 2 x Fjallraven backpacks, 1 x Adidas backpack that I've owned for 9 years and it's on its last legs.

I wore that Adidas backpack in my first lab classes at uni, and my friend dropped Congo red and it splashed on that bag. It's faded over time. I wonder how safe it was for me to keep using that bag after attempting to rinse it off. That bag has travelled with me to various places in my travels whether it be for leisure, work or study.

I'd be interested in attaining another designer bag. Open to trying them on, but I think it's a different thing to make the purchase. I still very much enjoy using my current handbags, and it's been over a year owning the YSL.


----------



## C.Ly

I have about 50 bags for which I rotate very often depending mostly on my outfits and/or my mood of the day. Regarding materials, I prefer genuine leather bags because they last longer. Used to have a faux leather bag before, and it was beaten up after just a few months of use. That means no more faux leather bags for me. I also have some nylon bags that I use for gym (Nike), on rainy days (Longchamp), or for travelling (Tumi). I usually choose contemporary brands for work (don’t want to be too flashy at a workplace setting) and designer bags on weekends. Here they are:

PREMIER DESIGNERS
Chanel - 5
Celine - 1
Gucci - 1
Saint Laurent - 2
Prada - 2
Bottega Veneta - 1
Chloe - 1
Salvatore Ferragamo - 2
Moschino - 1
Michael Kors Collection - 1

CONTEMPORARY DESIGNERS
MCM - 5
Tumi - 2
Longchamp - 2
Furla - 6
Marc Jacobs - 2
Coach - 2
Kate Spade - 4
Michael Michael Kors - 5
Rachel Zoe - 1
Botkier New York - 1
Vince - 1
Vince Camuto - 1
Fossil - 2
Nike - many

I love my purses and take good care of them. Even though I don’t mean to “baby” them, I am naturally very delicate to my bags. That’s why almost all of my purses are still in excellent, like-new conditions. I think I’ve reached purse peace now that my goal this year is not to buy any more. Maybe I should down size my collection a little bit


----------



## Bonosbabe

Is it bad that I only have one?
Graceful PM in Damier Ebene


----------



## muchstuff

Bonosbabe said:


> Is it bad that I only have one?
> Graceful PM in Damier Ebene


Not at all, probably saves you a lot of time and money.


----------



## nitneet

Right now I have 9 leather bags.
Most of my bags are secondhand as I cannot afford to buy brand new bags at the moment, some of these bags are vintage/older bags.

1. black Rebecca Minkoff love crossbody - my dupe for the chanel boy bag
2. mustard yellow Coach madison maggie - I love the compartments in this hobo bag
3. beige Kate spade gold coast georgina - dupe for chanel gst tote. found out I'm not a huge fan of quilted bags after using this
4. cream Coach chelsea field shoulder bag 
5. black Fossil satchel
6. brown/cream woven Bally shoulder bag
7. colorblock Marni trunk bag
8. dark brown Latico crossbody bag
9. vintage handmade top handle bag

I didn't include my nylon totes and backpack for work/bad weather. I decided to stop buying any bags this year. Perhaps I will save money for a future bag.


----------



## Purselover86

LuxBoy_AJ said:


> OMG! What a fun topic
> 
> Hermès B35 Etoupe GHW
> Hermès B35 Noir SHW
> Hermès B35 Etain SHW
> Hermès B40 Orange SHW
> Hermès B40 Noir SHW
> Hermès K28 Gris GHW
> Hermès K25 Noir GHW
> Hermès Lindy 26 SHW
> Hermès Lindy 30 Noir SHW
> Gucci Marmont Small Noir
> Gucci Marmont Small Pre-Fall 2019 White
> Gucci Marmont Small Pre-Fall 2019 Striped
> Gucci Marmont Small Pre-Fall 2020
> Gucci Zumi Small Shoulder Bag
> Gucci Supreme Padlock Tote
> Fendi Peekaboo Pocket Bag
> Chanel Deauville Large Tote
> Bottega Veneta The pouch Noir
> Bottega Veneta The Pouch Beige
> Bottega Veneta Padded Cassette Bag
> Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch Noir
> Dior J'ADior Ultra Black Flap Bag
> Dior Ultra Black Diorama
> Dior Diorama SHW
> Dior Ultra Black Medium Lady Dior
> Dior Gray Mini Lady Dior
> Chanel Black And Gold Camellia Lambskin Mini Classic Flap Bag
> Chanel Maxi Caviar Double Flap SHW
> Chanel Jumbo Caviar Double Flap SHW
> Chanel Boy Caviar New Medium RHW
> Chanel Boy Caviar Large RHW
> Chanel GST Gray
> Chloé Paddington
> Louis Vuitton Escale Onthego GM
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 Damier Ebene
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 40 Monogram
> Louis Vuitton Alma PM Epi Noir
> Louis Vuitton Alma PM World Tour
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM World Tour
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Monogram Mimosa
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM Damier
> Louis Vuitton Sully Tote (Old model) Monogram
> Louis Vuitton Duomo Hobo
> Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis Monogram
> Louis Vuitton Noé Monogram
> Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessoires Damier Ebene
> Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessoires Multicolor Blanc
> Louis Vuitton Keepall 45 Monogram Macasar
> Louis Vuitton Keepall 50 Damier Graphite
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Large Navy SHW
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Medium Clay GHW
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Medium Noir GHW
> Goyard Saint Louis GM Bleu
> Goyard Saint Louis PM Noir
> Mulberry Bayswater Oak
> Mulberry Bayswater Electric Blue
> Mulberry Large Amberley Black GHW
> Mulberry Piccadilly Black
> Celiné Large Phantom
> Celiné Mini Luggage Smooth Tote Noir
> Celiné Large Phantom Smooth Noir
> Celiné Large Phantom Canvas
> Michael Kors Large Saffiano Mercer Tote
> Michael Kors Large Mercer Flap Tote
> Coach Sutton Hobo


Do you find you still use the Coach and Mk? Which bag is your #1 fave?


----------



## Purselover86

Bonosbabe said:


> Is it bad that I only have one?
> Graceful PM in Damier Ebene


No it is smart! Lol


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

Purselover86 said:


> Do you find you still use the Coach and Mk? Which bag is your #1 fave?



My absolute favorite is B35 Etoupe GHW  

I do use the MK and Coach from time to time but not as I did a couple of years ago


----------



## daisyfair

I have 11.

Linjer Sling Bag Black
LV Speedy B 25 DE
LV Pochette Accessories DA
LV Pochette Accessories Mono
Celine Micro Belt Bag Navy
Celine Nano Belt Bag Light Taupe
Celine Large Trio Khaki
Celine Small Trio Black
Celine Small Camera Bag Triomphe Canvas
Hermes Evelyne PM Blue Nuit GHW
Hermes Evelyne TPM Gold PHW

I'd like to add a tote like the Goyard Saint Louis or Celine Sangle Seau as well as an event bag like a Chanel Mini Rectangular or WOC. However, I'd like to keep my collection to 15 or less. Especially since I have a bad habit of buying the same bag in different colors/sizes!


----------



## WizmoB

Ysl Lou camera
Ysl college
LV MM Neverfull DE
LV GM Neverfull Mono
Balenciaga Part Time G21 (on the way)
Balenciaga city
Phillip Lim Pashli in Orchid
Phillip Lim Pashli in Metallic Teal
Phillip Lim mini Pashli
Alexander Wang Rocco
Alexander Wang Rockie
Rebecca Minkoff Mac x3
Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac x2
Rebecca Minkoff Cupid x3
Rebecca Minkoff Regan
Michael Kors Rhea backpack
Michael Kors Elyse
Two Kate Spade bags that I don’t know the name of.

I don’t think I’ve ever listed them all out before and I’ve scared myself a little. All except for a few of the RMs, MKs and Kate Spades were bought preloved though.


----------



## Big Bad Bag Lady

I own over 200+. Not sure how many yet; I am in the process of documenting/catalogue-ing them for insurance as we speak. Mostly Burberrys, then LVv, then Guccis, then D&Gs, then Pradas, then Givenchys, plus some Hermes, MCMs, VBHs, and more. #IHaveAProblem


----------



## BowieFan1971

I have 25.
Hermès- 2
Bolide 35, Picotin 18
LV- 5
      Mono- Speedy 25, Alma PM
      DE- Saleya PM, Papillon 30
      Vernis Reade PM
Gucci- 1
Ferragamo- 1
Burberry- 1
Fendi- 1
Bally- 1
Etro- 1
Coach- 4
Dooney and Bourke- 2
No name- 6

I have a few Le Pliages I use for travel and a few wristlets. All my bags are vintage/secondhand except for 4- I received a Coach, a D&B and a no name straw bag as gifts, bought one of the no name new from the clearance rack at Marshall’s. I plan on selling about 4-5 of these, maybe one of the LVs too. I want to wear my Hermès more to get better cost per wear, plus the Bolide is my HG bag.


----------



## megan_jock

I have 40 from 12 designers — Balenciaga (5), Celine (2), Chanel (13), Dior (2), Fendi (2), Givenchy (2), Gucci (3), Hermes (1), Loewe (2), Louis Vuitton (2), Prada (4) and Saint Laurent (2)

Here is my 40th and last bag for now.


----------



## Joule

Still 16/24, but I've done some shuffling. 

Core collection (proper handbags):
7 Bottega Veneta
3 Hermès
1 Chanel
1 Alaïa
1 Fendi
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Delvaux 
1 Céline


Travel/hauling bags:
5 Longchamp 
3 Pacsafe anti-theft bags


----------



## chandra920

I was just feeling bad/guilty about how I have 9 higher end bags and I can’t decide on any to get rid of.  This thread has brought me some peace, lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

At the moment, I have 13 bags. I still think it's too many, and I'm trying to get down to 10. There were times that I had more than 20 bags, I just wanted more and more. These 13 bags that I have now are the bags that I really love. I'm not trying to pursue the newest and trendiest bags anymore like I did 10 years ago. 

These are the bags, in no particular order:
1. Valentino Candy Stud shoulder bag.
2. Gucci Marmont shoulder bag with three zippered compartments.
3. Valentino Rockstud bumbag.
4. Chanel PST.
5. Saint Laurent College bag.
6. LV Alma BB in Vernis leather.
7. Christian Dior Lady Dior bag.
8. Ferragamo Sofia bag.
9. Chanel single flap.
10. Saint Laurent tote bag.
11. Saint Laurent Mini Lou.
12. Dsquared2 Vancouver bag.
13. Balenciaga small City bag.


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

I own nine bags. I want to own a few more but only ones I really, really like and wear. "Unfortunately", I have discovered my love for designer handbags. 

1 MCM 
1 Tommy Hilfiger
1 Joop!
3 Michael Kors 
3 Louis Vuitton


----------



## monicabing

I just counted and I have 20. I wanted to get down to 10 but I can’t seem to get rid of any. 

Chanel 6
Celine 2
Hermès 3
Gucci 1
LV 2
Goyard 1
Fendi 1
YSL 1
Givenchy 1
Miu Miu 1
Mansur Gavriel 1

Would you keep bags that you don’t use anymore but have sentimental value?


----------



## earthygirl

monicabing said:


> I just counted and I have 20. I wanted to get down to 10 but I can’t seem to get rid of any.
> 
> Chanel 6
> Celine 2
> Hermès 3
> Gucci 1
> LV 2
> Goyard 1
> Fendi 1
> YSL 1
> Givenchy 1
> Miu Miu 1
> Mansur Gavriel 1
> 
> Would you keep bags that you don’t use anymore but have sentimental value?


I don’t hold on to bags for sentimental reasons.. you can always take a pic of it or hold on to pics of yourself using and enjoying the bag as a keepsake memory. I recently sold diamond solitaires that my parents bought me about twenty years ago. I asked my mom if she would mind before selling and she said that if I had outgrown them and don’t derive pleasure from them anymore, then I should sell them and put the money towards something that I do love ..whether it be bigger solitaires or a handbag or something else.


----------



## lemondln

Bags:
LV 5
Coach 3
Rebecca Minkoff 9(3 on sale)
non-brand 2

SLGs: hard to count 

Tried to downsize RM to 4, Coach 2, LV 4, 10 bags will be neat to look at

Luckily I am not into other brand bags . During the past 2 years,  I sold all old Coach bags during closet purge only left 1 as my mom also liked it.  Recently I am so into Coach. I just added 2 new coach bags this month. 

I also dived into Rebecca Minkoff bags 3 years ago by a YouTuber, bought like 10+ RM bags, sold a few, RM is hard to sell in Canada as RM is not known popular in Canada. Hope to sell 5 more, to keep 4-5 as I still like them.

The 2 non-brand bags are from my very young age when I was a student.


----------



## Sa26

I only own 3 and I share Clutches in case I need them with my mom. But everyday bags I only have three and I’m happy about it. whenever I get a bag I look for bags I can wear them in formal events or casual.

ive been tempted to get a tote but when I think if I’m going to wear it I think no and go back to my mini to small/medium sizes Lol which are bags that I know I can dress them up or down. My most casual is my small Mercer from MK

my most elegant is my purificación García. Can be worn casual without trouble but its kind of delicate so I’ve decided to not wear it that often.
my bag which is truly in between is my medium Whitney Stachel.

I adore my three bags. To buy a new bag id get rid of one of those and it’s when one of them is really worno out.  I’ve become quite minimalist in that sense, used not to be but realized it was sad having like 5 bags and not using them.
so i decided to have a rule of only having three hand bags


----------



## nitneet

Sa26 said:


> I only own 3 and I share Clutches in case I need them with my mom. But everyday bags I only have three and I’m happy about it. whenever I get a bag I look for bags I can wear them in formal events or casual.
> 
> ive been tempted to get a tote but when I think if I’m going to wear it I think no and go back to my mini to small/medium sizes Lol which are bags that I know I can dress them up or down. My most casual is my small Mercer from MK
> 
> my most elegant is my purificación García. Can be worn casual without trouble but its kind of delicate so I’ve decided to not wear it that often.
> my bag which is truly in between is my medium Whitney Stachel.
> 
> I adore my three bags. To buy a new bag id get rid of one of those and it’s when one of them is really worno out.  I’ve become quite minimalist in that sense, used not to be but realized it was sad having like 5 bags and not using them.
> so i decided to have a rule of only having three hand bags


I like your rule, I find that having too much bags is stifling. I also have a small closet so my bags take up space


----------



## Egel

nitneet said:


> I like your rule, I find that having too much bags is stifling. I also have a small closet so my bags take up space


This is so true. When I had a shelve of bags, I always knew what to wear. Now I have a closet full and keep seeing things I want.

Although I did switched from black to colour. So pretty but better for my wallet if I didin't.


----------



## slytheringirl

I have a total of eight. Three of those bags aren’t high end, or even contemporary.


----------



## Sa26

nitneet said:


> I like your rule, I find that having too much bags is stifling. I also have a small closet so my bags take up space



it was stifling, I’m realizing how happy I am with only three it’s easier to wear them all but non of them gets destroyed. Well ive only Really kind of destroyed one. A Rebecca Minkoff MAC and that’s because I overstuffed it but I’ve had better luck with Michael Kors in terms of quality.

but it is a nice rule owning three bags and that’s it


----------



## Fantastic_Fox_2012

Anya Hindmarch- 1, red satchel
Mark Cross- 1, black satchel
Strathberry- 1 satchel (a blue one, selling to fund a different colored bag)
Rebecca Minkoff- 3, black, yellow, pink
Polene- 1, green 
Kate Spade- 2, red crossbody and yellow bucket (selling 1, keeping 1 for my daughter)
Burberry- 1, black satchel
Dooney and Bourke- 3, grey satchel, grey crossbody, and cream crossbody clutch (giving away 1)
Zac Posen- 1 black satchel (possibly selling)
Loeffler Randall- 1 beige clutch
Rena Iman- 1 pink clutch
Cambridge Satchel- 2, b/w and grey crossbodies (selling 1, keeping 1 for my daughter)
Louis Vuitton- 1, ebene crossbody satchel
Aspinal- 1, cream satchel

So 20, but actually only using about 13. I've sold two LV's recently and a Strathberry, so I have some room to grow. I may get a Ferragamo or a Lancel. Also looking at Brahmin.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

1 Dior
1 Gucci
1 Delvau
1 Olympia Le-Tan
9 Chanel


----------



## MooMooVT

monicabing said:


> I just counted and I have 20. I wanted to get down to 10 but I can’t seem to get rid of any.
> 
> Chanel 6
> Celine 2
> Hermès 3
> Gucci 1
> LV 2
> Goyard 1
> Fendi 1
> YSL 1
> Givenchy 1
> Miu Miu 1
> Mansur Gavriel 1
> 
> Would you keep bags that you don’t use anymore but have sentimental value?


I would/do. I have a Coach Canteen back from roughly 1996 that I never use. But, it's one of the first gifts my now husband purchased for me when we started dating. It sits nicely crossbody on the dress form in my home office. But it's only 1 bag. If I had a bunch I may force myself to make some hard decisions.


----------



## Tiyen

Just got put in a 2 week lockdown so this is a good thread to stumble across . Time to do that dreaded bag declutter.  U realised this again after counting and going through my bags and realising I don't love most of it anymore.


----------



## Fantastic_Fox_2012

Fantastic_Fox_2012 said:


> Anya Hindmarch- 1, red satchel
> Mark Cross- 1, black satchel
> Strathberry- 1 satchel (a blue one, selling to fund a different colored bag)
> Rebecca Minkoff- 3, black, yellow, pink
> Polene- 1, green
> Kate Spade- 2, red crossbody and yellow bucket (selling 1, keeping 1 for my daughter)
> Burberry- 1, black satchel
> Dooney and Bourke- 3, grey satchel, grey crossbody, and cream crossbody clutch (giving away 1)
> Zac Posen- 1 black satchel (possibly selling)
> Loeffler Randall- 1 beige clutch
> Rena Iman- 1 pink clutch
> Cambridge Satchel- 2, b/w and grey crossbodies (selling 1, keeping 1 for my daughter)
> Louis Vuitton- 1, ebene crossbody satchel
> Aspinal- 1, cream satchel
> 
> So 20, but actually only using about 13. I've sold two LV's recently and a Strathberry, so I have some room to grow. I may get a Ferragamo or a Lancel. Also looking at Brahmin.



I have since sold the Strathberry, and added the Mansur Gavriel elegant bag in the tan color.


----------



## ahaajmta

Way too many but none are super lux. I have mainly contemporary brand bags, with low or no logos (personal preference). I love colour so prefer having options  

The most used bags I have though are by Madewell as I can throw them around without worrying (got all of them on sale, or on clearance). My favourite is discontinued and is called the Mini Abroad Tote. Fits way more than you think!


----------



## inverved

Putting this here to make myself accountable if the number changes in the future. Really happy with how much I have streamlined my collection in the last few years.

*Premier Designer*
Hermes - 2 
Chanel - 6
LV - 2

*Contemporary Designer*
Coach - 1
Oroton - 1
Longchamp - 1

*Travel *
Longchamp - 3
Misc. - 1

*SLG's*
LV - 2 
Oroton - 1


----------



## ahaajmta

no_1_diva said:


> Putting this here to make myself accountable if the number changes in the future. Really happy with how much I have streamlined my collection in the last few years.
> 
> *Premier Designer*
> Hermes - 2
> Chanel - 6
> LV - 2
> 
> *Contemporary Designer*
> Coach - 1
> Oroton - 1
> Longchamp - 1
> 
> *Travel *
> Longchamp - 3
> Misc. - 1
> 
> *SLG's*
> LV - 2
> Oroton - 1


Just recently discovered Oroton and really enjoy the quality


----------



## stayce

Premium:
1 Chanel (WOC)
1 Balenciaga (City)
1 Gucci (vintage suede backpack)
1 YSL (vintage Mombasa hobo)
1 Loewe (small Puzzle)
3 LV (SLGs)

Contemporary:
1 Coach (Willis belt bag)
1 Longchamp travel bag

No-name/misc
1 vintage beaded baguette
1 vintage leather top-handle bag


----------



## cecchetti

Atm I have 9 but I’m on the search for no.10

I used to have about 30 or more, but scaled down, although I Still use the same ones…


----------



## swallowtails

At the moment I have 11 and which in my books is too many (I used to only own 3 bags) so I'm definitely looking to scale down for a bit and put the keepers into regular rotation before I try out some things on my wishlist. They are a mix of contemporary and luxury, mostly black and roomy.
Moynat limousine
Verbreuil badie
LV steamer pm
Max Mara whitney medium
Celine phantom cabas tote
Loewe flamenco clutch
Smythson kingly tote
Leatherology tote
Hermes herbag 39
Helmut Lang crossbody
Crocodile skin tote from a local workshop


----------



## cecchetti

Swallowtails

they all sound lovely!

keep them all

11 isn’t That bad-I have 9 but hope 10 when I find the right one!


----------



## cecchetti

Mine are

1)Miu Miu brown alligator mini bag
2)New Look beige mock croc crossbody bag(was lockdown birthday present!)
3)Lulu Guinness black with red lips tote
4)Jimmy Choo navy alligator mid size bag
5)J Mendel black calf midi Bugatti 
6)Jitrois mini chestnut brown crossbody bag
7)Navy patent mock croc shopper(was a Christmas present)
8)Ted Baker white Epi style leather with orange trim mini bag(love this)
9)Versace black nappa studded mid size gold logo bag and matching purse


----------



## Candace30

I have 5 premium designer and 1 contemporary

3 LV
1 Gucci
1 Dior
1 Tory Burch


----------



## melodieksa

i have more than 30; that's because i was a reseller in the past and i had a tendency to keep too much for me instead of selling!
i think it will be time to separate coz in the end i always wear the same, and my go to are my LV pochette accessoires; and sometimes my speedy's.


----------



## cecchetti

Candace30 said:


> I have 5 premium designer and 1 contemporary
> 
> 3 LV
> 1 Gucci
> 1 Dior
> 1 Tory Burch



nice neatcollection!


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> Mine are
> 
> 1)Miu Miu brown alligator mini bag
> 2)New Look beige mock croc crossbody bag(was lockdown birthday present!)
> 3)Lulu Guinness black with red lips tote
> 4)Jimmy Choo navy alligator mid size bag
> 5)J Mendel black calf midi Bugatti
> 6)Jitrois mini chestnut brown crossbody bag
> 7)Navy patent mock croc shopper(was a Christmas present)
> 8)Ted Baker white Epi style leather with orange trim mini bag(love this)
> 9)Versace black nappa studded mid size gold logo bag and matching purse



Actually have 10!

10)Black large faux leather gym bag(I don't go to the gym)
I'd forgotten I had that

Hoping to trade 2 and 10 next Tuesday for a different bag with a friend,...fingers crossed as I don't like either

Trying to find new bag but already my wishlist is Out of control!

See what happens Tuesday, if not I still have 10 bags so need to sell or trade before I can buy a new one as10 is my limit..


----------



## misskittee

I have 14 but haven't found purse peace just yet 
2 Polène Numero Un Nano
2 Polène Numero Neuf
1 Celine Sangle
1 Celine Teen Triomphe 
1 Celine Cabas Phantom 
1 Celine Triomphe canvas Small Bucket Bag 
1 Saint Laurent medium Loulou 
1 Saint Laurent Toy Loulou
1 Gucci 1955 Horsebit
1 Gucci  Dionysus WOC
1 Gucci 1961 Jackie WOC
1 Gucci Small Marmont


----------



## cecchetti

misskittee said:


> I have 14 but haven't found purse peace just yet
> 2 Polène Numero Un Nano
> 2 Polène Numero Neuf
> 1 Celine Sangle
> 1 Celine Teen Triomphe
> 1 Celine Cabas Phantom
> 1 Celine Triomphe canvas Small Bucket Bag
> 1 Saint Laurent medium Loulou
> 1 Saint Laurent Toy Loulou
> 1 Gucci 1955 Horsebit
> 1 Gucci  Dionysus WOC
> 1 Gucci 1961 Jackie WOC
> 1 Gucci Small Marmont



I don’t know whether Anyone finds purse peace lol!

you have a gorgeous collection, but there are Always more bags!

enjoy what you have,but it’s not excessive , so if you fall in love, don’t be scared to treat yourself!


----------



## cecchetti

no_1_diva said:


> Putting this here to make myself accountable if the number changes in the future. Really happy with how much I have streamlined my collection in the last few years.
> 
> *Premier Designer*
> Hermes - 2
> Chanel - 6
> LV - 2
> 
> *Contemporary Designer*
> Coach - 1
> Oroton - 1
> Longchamp - 1
> 
> *Travel *
> Longchamp - 3
> Misc. - 1
> 
> *SLG's*
> LV - 2
> Oroton - 1



I'd never heard of Oroton but I looked them up and found a nice leather key ring.
Nearly bought a pink bag on Thursday-bought lingerie instead...still regret it!...


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> Actually have 10!
> 
> 10)Black large faux leather gym bag(I don't go to the gym)
> I'd forgotten I had that
> 
> Hoping to trade 2 and 10 next Tuesday for a different bag with a friend,...fingers crossed as I don't like either
> 
> Trying to find new bag but already my wishlist is Out of control!
> 
> See what happens Tuesday, if not I still have 10 bags so need to sell or trade before I can buy a new one as10 is my limit..



My friends bag was a Radley but a very old fashioned one, so I didn't swap..

I don't want to sell my bags on eBay, so I guess it's 10 until one wears out or I gift one..


----------



## Brownladya

Not including SLGs, I have 25, plus one on the way (a Dior Saddle Bag in Ultra Matte Black) 

if I were to include SLGs, that count increases to 45-50


----------



## cecchetti

Brownladya said:


> Not including SLGs, I have 25, plus one on the way (a Dior Saddle Bag in Ultra Matte Black)
> 
> if I were to include SLGs, that count increases to 45-50



your collection, including the new bag(Iso regret selling my own Dior but my phone didn’t go in) sounds awesome!

even Including SLGs,

what’s the breakdown of your collection?

50 bags is a great collection!

I’ve had about 30, but lost some to damp in Paris when I lived in the 400year old Palais Royal, some I stupidly sold, I’m down to 10, but looking for more


----------



## Etincelle

14 bags. I feel most comfortable in the 10-15 range so I try to sell something before buying a new bag if I get over that number.

Premier Designers:
2 Chanel
3 YSL
1 Dior
4 Mulberry

Contemporary Designers:
2 Polène
1 Zadig & Voltaire
1 Henry Bendel


----------



## cecchetti

Etincelle said:


> 14 bags. I feel most comfortable in the 10-15 range so I try to sell something before buying a new bag if I get over that number.
> 
> Premier Designers:
> 2 Chanel
> 3 YSL
> 1 Dior
> 4 Mulberry
> 
> Contemporary Designers:
> 2 Polène
> 1 Zadig & Voltaire
> 1 Henry Bendel



I totally agree, I used to have around 30, atm it’s 10, but every time I go shopping I look for a new bag, but I’m also saving for my 4th pedigree cat, it’s hard to find something I like more than my high end bags without denting the kitten fund(I import them, so it’s Very expensive , but I can’t have children and wouldn’t be without them…)


----------



## Sa26

Omg okay i got myself a new Kate spade from the outlet and I loved it so so much. I know it’s a lower quality how much lower I’ll find out soon I guess if it’s not that lower I might adventure my self to latter go for another.

so now I own 4 bags.


----------



## whateve

Sa26 said:


> Omg okay i got myself a new Kate spade from the outlet and I loved it so so much. I know it’s a lower quality how much lower I’ll find out soon I guess if it’s not that lower I might adventure my self to latter go for another.
> 
> so now I own 4 bags.


I have a kate spade outlet bag that I love. The quality doesn't seem bad. I've had problems with the quality of kate spade boutique items in the past. Hopefully, they have improved.


----------



## cecchetti

Sa26 said:


> Omg okay i got myself a new Kate spade from the outlet and I loved it so so much. I know it’s a lower quality how much lower I’ll find out soon I guess if it’s not that lower I might adventure my self to latter go for another.
> 
> so now I own 4 bags.



congrats on new bag, what’s it like?

4 bags not have much..atm I have 10 but Everywhere I go looking for new ones!
But need new clothes as v hot in the building where I live-summer all year and shops full of autumn clothes

go for another if that ones ok!xx


----------



## Sa26

cecchetti said:


> congrats on new bag, what’s it like?
> 
> 4 bags not have much..atm I have 10 but Everywhere I go looking for new ones!
> But need new clothes as v hot in the building where I live-summer all year and shops full of autumn clothes
> 
> go for another if that ones ok!xx



well it’s a small quilted black flap hehe I’m obsessed with that kind of bags. I love the Chanel esque bags. I don’t need the Real deal just The style and some good quality.


----------



## cecchetti

Sa26 said:


> well it’s a small quilted black flap hehe I’m obsessed with that kind of bags. I love the Chanel esque bags. I don’t need the Real deal just The style and some good quality.


Sounds good to me!

I keep saying I’ll buy one when I wear out one, but some I’ve had years, they never wear out!
Designer or high st!

I must baby them Too much!xx


----------



## Brownladya

cecchetti said:


> your collection, including the new bag(Iso regret selling my own Dior but my phone didn’t go in) sounds awesome!
> 
> even Including SLGs,
> 
> what’s the breakdown of your collection?
> 
> 50 bags is a great collection!
> 
> I’ve had about 30, but lost some to damp in Paris when I lived in the 400year old Palais Royal, some I stupidly sold, I’m down to 10, but looking for more



My break is the following:
Chanel- 12 items

3 Jumbo Classic Flaps
1 Reissue 227
1 WOC
4 card cases
1 card holder
1 GST
1 long caviar wallet
LV- 18 items

1 Lumineuse Empriente 
1 Speedy 30 (DE)
3 Almas
1 Mini City Steamer
1 Neverfull in Epi leather 
1 Neonoe in Epi leather 
2 Keepalls (45 and 50)
1 coin purse
1 cosmetic case
2 toiletry pouches
4 wallets

Celine- 2 luggage bags (mini and nano)

YSL- 4 items

2 College Bags (2 medium, 1 large)
2 card cases
Dior- 2 items

My Lady Dior
Medium Saddle Bag (my newest baby)
Hermes- 7 items

B35
K32
Picotin 18
Evelyne 
1 Calvi
2 wallets
Givenchy- 2 items

Medium Antigona
1 clutch
Gucci- 2 items

1 wallet
1 key holder/case
Tiffany & Co- 2 items 

1 card holder 
1 cosmetic case 
Total count: 51 handbags and SLGs (27 handbags, 24 SLGs)


----------



## MiniBagx

Do everyone typically count random cotton totes and none designer backpack / duffle bags? I have 10 if we don't include those,  I try to keep it at 10, but it is very hard.

Designer:
2 lv
2 gucci
1 chanel

Contemporary:
2 kate spades
2 coach
1 unknown Italian leather bag


If we include backpack and cotton totes, I have 3 more. But I only use them for gym/travel/hiking etc... At least how I justify them not counting into the 10.


----------



## cecchetti

Brownladya said:


> My break is the following:
> Chanel- 12 items
> 
> 3 Jumbo Classic Flaps
> 1 Reissue 227
> 1 WOC
> 4 card cases
> 1 card holder
> 1 GST
> 1 long caviar wallet
> LV- 18 items
> 
> 1 Lumineuse Empriente
> 1 Speedy 30 (DE)
> 3 Almas
> 1 Mini City Steamer
> 1 Neverfull in Epi leather
> 1 Neonoe in Epi leather
> 2 Keepalls (45 and 50)
> 1 coin purse
> 1 cosmetic case
> 2 toiletry pouches
> 4 wallets
> 
> Celine- 2 luggage bags (mini and nano)
> 
> YSL- 4 items
> 
> 2 College Bags (2 medium, 1 large)
> 2 card cases
> Dior- 2 items
> 
> My Lady Dior
> Medium Saddle Bag (my newest baby)
> Hermes- 7 items
> 
> B35
> K32
> Picotin 18
> Evelyne
> 1 Calvi
> 2 wallets
> Givenchy- 2 items
> 
> Medium Antigona
> 1 clutch
> Gucci- 2 items
> 
> 1 wallet
> 1 key holder/case
> Tiffany & Co- 2 items
> 
> 1 card holder
> 1 cosmetic case
> Total count: 51 handbags and SLGs (27 handbags, 24 SLGs)


Wow, you have a collection to die for!

I never stop looking at bags, several times a week, I could buy loads more, but I’m mostly carrying my Jimmy Choo, which will outlive me I think, but I’m looking for the perfect bag, which either doesn’t exist or I can’t afford it as I spend too much on pedigree cats!xxx


----------



## cecchetti

MiniBagx said:


> Do everyone typically count random cotton totes and none designer backpack / duffle bags? I have 10 if we don't include those,  I try to keep it at 10, but it is very hard.
> 
> Designer:
> 2 lv
> 2 gucci
> 1 chanel
> 
> Contemporary:
> 2 kate spades
> 2 coach
> 1 unknown Italian leather bag
> 
> 
> If we include backpack and cotton totes, I have 3 more. But I only use them for gym/travel/hiking etc... At least how I justify them not counting into the 10.



well I really only have 9 handbags

I want 10 but never stop looking for no.10, so I included my large black faux leather bag I used to go to hospital for my operation , but it’s too big tobe used for anything else, and I have several pedigree cats so don’t go on holiday any more as I can’t bear to leave them, so the bag is my hospital bag but I hope not to need it much!
I Would get rid of it but if I ever needed it again I wouldn’t have a bag that sz

so as I counted my hospital bag, yes you could count your totes, although a neat 10 handbags sounds much better lol!xxxx


----------



## MiniBagx

cecchetti said:


> well I really only have 9 handbags
> 
> I want 10 but never stop looking for no.10, so I included my large black faux leather bag I used to go to hospital for my operation , but it’s too big tobe used for anything else, and I have several pedigree cats so don’t go on holiday any more as I can’t bear to leave them, so the bag is my hospital bag but I hope not to need it much!
> I Would get rid of it but if I ever needed it again I wouldn’t have a bag that sz
> 
> so as I counted my hospital bag, yes you could count your totes, although a neat 10 handbags sounds much better lol!xxxx



Totally get what you mean about large bags. I basically never use them in general, BUT there are very rare occasion I need a large bag so I can never get rid of the one I have. I have about 4/5 bags I use on rotation, but the rest all have like one purpose which they excel at, so it is hard to let any go.


----------



## Brownladya

cecchetti said:


> Wow, you have a collection to die for!
> 
> I never stop looking at bags, several times a week, I could buy loads more, but I’m mostly carrying my Jimmy Choo, which will outlive me I think, but I’m looking for the perfect bag, which either doesn’t exist or I can’t afford it as I spend too much on pedigree cats!xxx


Thank you, this has been 6 years in the making. It sounds like you have a modest collection! When I look back, I think I have too many, so I may consider selling a few pieces. Hahaha I love that your Jimmy Choo is such a workhorse bag - definitely means you’ve made a wise choice  I bought a large portion of my collection on the preloved market… it just made the most sense for me financially (as well as based on what I wanted in my collection). What bag(a) are you looking to add? Which ones make your heart flutter?


----------



## cecchetti

Well, if my next cat is the one I want, the bag remains a dream for several years,,I’d love an Hermes, but in indigo alligator , mini, palladium hardware, diamonds lol!!!
Here are my current babies, in the top right corner, just been accepted today for the Siamese Oriental calendar 2022, Bianca, Tammy and young Baryshnikov , the girls made it into 2021 but I didn’t have him then, they’re all imported, the last will the most expensive…proud mum xx


----------



## KimneedsChanel

Over the years, I've decided to only keep my Chanels.  I'm going to try to only buy the classics in colors I love.
I'm working to grow my collection, since the prices are going up.  Not a big fan of buying preloved, but I may go in that direction, with all these price increases.

I currently have:
1. Old Medium Boy in black lambskin
2. Chevron Mini Classic Flap in Electric blue lambskin
3. Mini Classic Flap in gunmetal gray lambskin


----------



## cecchetti

s





KimneedsChanel said:


> Over the years, I've decided to only keep my Chanels.  I'm going to try to only buy the classics in colors I love.
> I'm working to grow my collection, since the prices are going up.  Not a big fan of buying preloved, but I may go in that direction, with all these price increases.
> 
> I currently have:
> 1. Old Medium Boy in black lambskin
> 2. Chevron Mini Classic Flap in Electric blue lambskin
> 3. Mini Classic Flap in gunmetal gray lambskin


Sounds like the beginning of a lovely collection, just be careful that the lamb skin supports daily use.

I’ve had 2, a small navy lamb quilted classic bag which I bought when I was 19, which I stupidly got rid of aged 32 thinking it was getting scruffy, and a tiny white one with chain handle I used for going out , I’m heartbroken that I don’t know what happened yo that-it was a gift..

when I bought the navy one I was already a part qualified accountant and I was in Paris and debated for Ages between the navy lamb which I bought and a navy lizard Chanel, far more hard wearing ..

I always regret not getting the lizard, which at the time I could afford ….I would not hav3 got rid of that..

how many are you aiming to collect?

I have 10 bags and am looking at Hermes, but once I’ve bought my 4th pedigree cat, also I have an Epi black LV keyring which I bought over 20 years ago still looking brand new, and I’d like another Chanel..

but then I googled the top 10 most expensive handbags in the world and my imagination goes into overdrive, and I stick to my navy alligator Jimmy Choo(bought new) and I hardly even use the other bags I’ve got..must give them some love!

pls post when you get a new bag xxxxx!


----------



## cecchetti

Brownladya said:


> Thank you, this has been 6 years in the making. It sounds like you have a modest collection! When I look back, I think I have too many, so I may consider selling a few pieces. Hahaha I love that your Jimmy Choo is such a workhorse bag - definitely means you’ve made a wise choice  I bought a large portion of my collection on the preloved market… it just made the most sense for me financially (as well as based on what I wanted in my collection). What bag(a) are you looking to add? Which ones make your heart flutter?



I’ve been using the Jimmy Choo daily for ages, I couldn’t replace it if it wore out..

I’ve swapped my things over to my Versace gold studded black nappa bag with matching purse…

as well as my 10 bags I have

Mock croc card holder-bought aged 20!in Paris

Cassegrain black card holder-bought in Paris, also old(bought new)

mandarina duck black leather coin purse-bought in Paris when I lived there

patent mock croc small purse-bought 1999 never wears out

diesel black with silver studs purse/card holder/everything

versace gold studded black purse-matches bag

LV black Epi keyring but I don’t carry it about with me as I use a metal one…

that’s it atm……

so 10 bags and 7 leather accessories ..

I just hope the Versace is up to daily wear, it cost a lot for what seems a fragile leather bag and is too big for me, but I don’t want to wear out the Jimmy Choo!lol


----------



## cecchetti

no_1_diva said:


> Putting this here to make myself accountable if the number changes in the future. Really happy with how much I have streamlined my collection in the last few years.
> 
> *Premier Designer*
> Hermes - 2
> Chanel - 6
> LV - 2
> 
> *Contemporary Designer*
> Coach - 1
> Oroton - 1
> Longchamp - 1
> 
> *Travel *
> Longchamp - 3
> Misc. - 1
> 
> *SLG's*
> LV - 2
> Oroton - 1



Really lovely collection of 20 pieces

I have 10 bags and 7 SLG

But I'm desperate for an Hermes, can't have children and spend a lot on my pedigree cats-1 more next year, all 4 imported, breeding/show quality, once I have all 4 I'll start a bag fund-found an eBay one in the right colour but price reflects condition and I don't know whether I'd use it over my current bags...but it's the best yet...I may succumb.

Had never heard of Oroton until I read your post, now found leather key ring Oroton which I'm tempted to buy..

But big credit bill to clear before kitten no,4, which is going up not down...

I missed a great LV which I was offered a discount on and could afford a couple of years ago, so regret that...

Enjoy your collection!


----------



## cecchetti

Brownladya said:


> Thank you, this has been 6 years in the making. It sounds like you have a modest collection! When I look back, I think I have too many, so I may consider selling a few pieces. Hahaha I love that your Jimmy Choo is such a workhorse bag - definitely means you’ve made a wise choice  I bought a large portion of my collection on the preloved market… it just made the most sense for me financially (as well as based on what I wanted in my collection). What bag(a) are you looking to add? Which ones make your heart flutter?



I take it ALL back about having 10 bags because I have a black huge faux leather bag I bought when I had an operation in hospital and will never use again!

that’s NOT a handbag!

I’ve just bought

Hermes navy blue 1989 Tsako shoulder bag

I’ve wanted a blue Hermes bag for years-my dream one would cost 5 figures…one day..

but now I’ll have 10 official handbags, not buying another bag until one wears out, and not selling any more…

I’ll use the Hermes all the time-I know that’s crazy, atm I’ve packed my black Versace and matching purse to go out tomorrow , I might change that as it’s nappa and I’m scared of spoiling it

I REALLY want

mini Kelly indigo matte alligator with solid palladium hardware and diamonds

but that’s probably 6 figures as a special order!

at least my desire for a navy Hermes finally achieved!

there’s another company I like called Shosa, a subsidiary of No, No, Yes!, who were going to make a bespoke bag, but I’d rather have the real deal…


----------



## inverved

cecchetti said:


> Really lovely collection of 20 pieces
> 
> I have 10 bags and 7 SLG
> 
> But I'm desperate for an Hermes, can't have children and spend a lot on my pedigree cats-1 more next year, all 4 imported, breeding/show quality, once I have all 4 I'll start a bag fund-found an eBay one in the right colour but price reflects condition and I don't know whether I'd use it over my current bags...but it's the best yet...I may succumb.
> 
> Had never heard of Oroton until I read your post, now found leather key ring Oroton which I'm tempted to buy..
> 
> But big credit bill to clear before kitten no,4, which is going up not down...
> 
> I missed a great LV which I was offered a discount on and could afford a couple of years ago, so regret that...
> 
> Enjoy your collection!



Thanks! It took a few decades of trial and error, but I got there in the end. Decided to play it safe nowadays on the classics. Oroton is definitely an underrated brand.

Congrats on your new navy Hermes! It looks gorgeous and it's nice that you finally achieved that Hermes goal. I hope you enjoy your new bag and time with your kitties.


----------



## cecchetti

no_1_diva said:


> Thanks! It took a few decades of trial and error, but I got there in the end. Decided to play it safe nowadays on the classics. Oroton is definitely an underrated brand.
> 
> Congrats on your new navy Hermes! It looks gorgeous and it's nice that you finally achieved that Hermes goal. I hope you enjoy your new bag and time with your kitties.



thank you so much!
I can’t Wait for the bag to arrive -my JC is navy alligator but whether I’ll have an indigo alligator Hermes is debatable , but I’m very pleased to Finally have bought my navy Hermes

and I can still keep the kitties in their life of luxury!
They’ve just been accepted for the Oriental and Siamese calendar 2022( were in 2021 as well, 4th cat next year)- they’re the 3 in the top right xxx(couldn’t find calendar page)


----------



## inverved

They're gorgeous, cecchetti! You're very lucky!   

Indigo is my second favourite colour after noir, so I say go for what makes your heart sing.


----------



## cecchetti

no_1_diva said:


> They're gorgeous, cecchetti! You're very lucky!
> 
> Indigo is my second favourite colour after noir, so I say go for what makes your heart sing.


Me too!
If I could afford bespoke mini Kelly it would be a hard contest…so for now just enjoy my babies(thank you❤️) and new bag!xx


----------



## cecchetti

poshposer said:


> 423................66 designer.............about 100 vintage.......7 of them Dior.......my PASSION.....I have lots of vintage Dior dresses too!
> A couple each  of vintage Cavalli, Bottega, Hermes, Nina Ricci, Balenciaga, Cardin, Pucci Viv Westwood YSL and Gucci
> I have been collecting for over 20 years.....they all carefully stored at my dads lock up in Liverpool in the UK.
> I use cetain favourites on special occasions. Especially my Silver Dior clutch with bobble clas top......its 50s.....it has one bobble made from crystal and the other from jadeite......its totally Holywood 0ld school glamour
> I think I need to photograph them individully though for insurance purposes...
> Oh and I have several oriental ones too.....I love and adore them



that’s incredible!
423 bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I thought I was out of control when I had over 30 in Paris, trimmed down when I moved back to U.K. and collection finished today with no.10- Hermes navy blue….

TRYING not to buy any more unless one wears out, but once I receive the Hermes I’ll probably exclusively use that, unless I can rotate it with another one.

I’m addicted to bags too-could buy one every day of the year, but for the last 3 years I’ve almost only carried my Jimmy Choo, or my leaving home present from my dad-my Miu Miu..I don’t want to wear out these, in fact I’ve just cleaned both!

I’ve sold bags, gifted bags, regretted a lot afterwards, there are a couple more at least I want, but now I’ve got the Hermes coming that hopefully will stop me bag buying if not looking several times a week!

congrats on your incredible collection!


----------



## Brownladya

cecchetti said:


> Well, if my next cat is the one I want, the bag remains a dream for several years,,I’d love an Hermes, but in indigo alligator , mini, palladium hardware, diamonds lol!!!
> Here are my current babies, in the top right corner, just been accepted today for the Siamese Oriental calendar 2022, Bianca, Tammy and young Baryshnikov , the girls made it into 2021 but I didn’t have him then, they’re all imported, the last will the most expensive…proud mum xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164328


I am not familiar with the cat market, but those babies look so beautiful and well worth the investment!! Bags may come and go, but the companionship of cats is priceless!


----------



## cecchetti

Brownladya said:


> I am not familiar with the cat market, but those babies look so beautiful and well worth the investment!! Bags may come and go, but the companionship of cats is priceless!


Thank you so much, I’m getting another one next year, then my little family is complete-I can’t have children and I’ve had very few orientals as they’ve all lived to 16/17/18(1 as a teen, then 2 related to him, now these…., although as a family we’ve had loads of cats, mine are my children, I’d definitely never put them on eBay lol!)


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> Mine are
> 
> 1)Miu Miu brown alligator mini bag
> 2)New Look beige mock croc crossbody bag(was lockdown birthday present!)
> 3)Lulu Guinness black with red lips tote
> 4)Jimmy Choo navy alligator mid size bag
> 5)J Mendel black calf midi Bugatti
> 6)Jitrois mini chestnut brown crossbody bag
> 7)Navy patent mock croc shopper(was a Christmas present)
> 8)Ted Baker white Epi style leather with orange trim mini bag(love this)
> 9)Versace black nappa studded mid size gold logo bag and matching purse


Plus ordered today no.
10)Hermes navy blue 1989 Tsako shoulder bag

Collection complete unless one wears out or I gift one(not selling any more), then I'll gradually fulfill my Wishlist....I'm watching 12 but trying to resist as it took me long enough to choose no.10!!


----------



## Joule

I've been nursing the idea of a near total handbag collection makeover, so my earlier tally of 16 is on pretty shaky ground. At this moment, only 2 or 3 are completely safe. We'll see, but I'm feeling pretty merciless at present. Ultimately, I'd like to keep it under a dozen - otherwise, some just won't be worn at all.


----------



## cecchetti

Joule said:


> I've been nursing the idea of a near total handbag collection makeover, so my earlier tally of 16 is on pretty shaky ground. At this moment, only 2 or 3 are completely safe. We'll see, but I'm feeling pretty merciless at present. Ultimately, I'd like to keep it under a dozen - otherwise, some just won't be worn at all.



when I had over 30 I was quite ruthless,in fact even in 2020 I gifted and regretted a designer bag.
Now I wouldn’t part with Any, they have to wear out to go!

but since yesterday (purchase of my first navy Hermes) , I’m trying to only replace with Hermes, preferably dark blue!

good luck culling your collection, I think I’d regret it although I don’t use most of mine!xxxx


----------



## Joule

cecchetti said:


> when I had over 30 I was quite ruthless,in fact even in 2020 I gifted and regretted a designer bag.
> Now I wouldn’t part with Any, they have to wear out to go!
> 
> but since yesterday (purchase of my first navy Hermes) , I’m trying to only replace with Hermes, preferably dark blue!
> 
> good luck culling your collection, I think I’d regret it although I don’t use most of mine!xxxx


Congratulations on your new bag! Hermès bags are beautiful. I hope you'll post pictures when it arrives! 

I enjoy the curating process, so this could be an adventure for me. I'm having fun planning out Operation Overhaul. 

(A navy bag is on my list too.)


----------



## cecchetti

Joule said:


> Congratulations on your new bag! Hermès bags are beautiful. I hope you'll post pictures when it arrives!
> 
> I enjoy the curating process, so this could be an adventure for me. I'm having fun planning out Operation Overhaul.
> 
> (A navy bag is on my list too.)


I love navy and indigo!

believe it or not my most expensive bag is my daily bag-Jimmy Choo navy alligator !

followed by Miu Miu!
When I Have inexpensive bags!

what navy bag are you looking for!

I found a wonderful indigo ostrich Kelly bag but I love my cats too much to spend that on a bag-in foreseeable future anyway.
My bag is from 1989-Tsako-so not Kelly or Birkin…

but it’s Hermes and navy!
Looks like this…


----------



## cecchetti

This and an inexpensive bag will be alternated as my daily bags!xxx


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> I’ve been using the Jimmy Choo daily for ages, I couldn’t replace it if it wore out..
> 
> I’ve swapped my things over to my Versace gold studded black nappa bag with matching purse…
> 
> as well as my 10 bags I have
> 
> Mock croc card holder-bought aged 20!in Paris
> 
> Cassegrain black card holder-bought in Paris, also old(bought new)
> 
> mandarina duck black leather coin purse-bought in Paris when I lived there
> 
> patent mock croc small purse-bought 1999 never wears out
> 
> diesel black with silver studs purse/card holder/everything
> 
> versace gold studded black purse-matches bag
> 
> LV black Epi keyring but I don’t carry it about with me as I use a metal one…
> 
> that’s it atm……
> 
> so 10 bags and 7 leather accessories ..
> 
> I just hope the Versace is up to daily wear, it cost a lot for what seems a fragile leather bag and is too big for me, but I don’t want to wear out the Jimmy Choo!lol



won’t be wearing out my Jimmy Choo after all as just received my final handbag(10, as the black faux leather hospital bag not a handbag)- Hermes Navy blue Tsako shoulder bag, which will be my daily bag!

so

10 handbags
7 SLG (but seen more I like)
Black hospital large bag-no other use for it
5 canvas totes-1 falling apart as I use it for my laundry!
(The rest have never been used!)


----------



## cecchetti

I’m just using the same handbags All the time!
And wishlisting more!

my gorgeous niece turned 18 thisyear-I gave her an expensive ring
I’ve already bought a ring for her 21st

but for 19th might give her a designer bag

she idolises it so I know she’ll cherish it

gives me space for a new one lol!xx


----------



## cecchetti

Omg

stayed up all night shopping

bought 2 more bags

this forum is Dangerous

won’t let me change my vote to 11-20

still have shopping list of 8 bags

then I’m stopping

not going over 20

and ordered SLG Lulu Guiness‍♀️


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> I’ve been using the Jimmy Choo daily for ages, I couldn’t replace it if it wore out..
> 
> I’ve swapped my things over to my Versace gold studded black nappa bag with matching purse…
> 
> as well as my 10 bags I have
> 
> Mock croc card holder-bought aged 20!in Paris
> 
> Cassegrain black card holder-bought in Paris, also old(bought new)
> 
> mandarina duck black leather coin purse-bought in Paris when I lived there
> 
> patent mock croc small purse-bought 1999 never wears out
> 
> diesel black with silver studs purse/card holder/everything
> 
> versace gold studded black purse-matches bag
> 
> LV black Epi keyring but I don’t carry it about with me as I use a metal one…
> 
> that’s it atm……
> 
> so 10 bags and 7 leather accessories ..
> 
> I just hope the Versace is up to daily wear, it cost a lot for what seems a fragile leather bag and is too big for me, but I don’t want to wear out the Jimmy Choo!lol


Add on 

bags

11)Rodiani navy caiman crocodile mid sz bag
12)one I’ve won on best offer bnwt, still have to pay
13)possible one I’m bidding on, will update

sLG

8)Lulu Guiness red lipsblack purse to match my bag

so very expensive month!

and Still wishlist to take me to 20 bags‍♀️


----------



## cecchetti

Now total 13, and none planned until most recent is paid off!
Bought brand new..

Laurus Geneva Prussia Blue ostrich bag(will update pic on arrival)


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> Now total 13, and none planned until most recent is paid off!
> Bought brand new..
> 
> Laurus Geneva Prussia Blue ostrich bag(will update pic on arrival)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213895


Received a call from Italy-delay of 3-4 weeks so offered complimentary monogram!

Atm totals

Bags-13
SLG-6
Totes-4

Plus wishlist!

But spent so much on bags this year I’m TRYING to stop myself shopping my wishlist , but my mum is very ill and I’m mega stressed-that’s when I tend to overspend….


----------



## TJNEscada

Seventeen!  Mostly Prada (7), Dior (2), Miu Miu (2) and random Escada, Ralph Lauren Coll., Pucci, Lambertson Truex, Valentino. The one being used nonstop the last 2 years is Liberty London (coated canvas that you can wipe down constantly).  I felt guilty last year surrounded by too much stuff and sold 11 bags (mostly Prada and Valentino).  I'd like to downsize to an even dozen but honestly there's nothing I can really give up as it's either a well made classic I will use when we hit restart on life or something weird (a suede fringed Ralph) that I'll regret later as it's impossible to find!


----------



## cecchetti

TJNEscada said:


> Seventeen!  Mostly Prada (7), Dior (2), Miu Miu (2) and random Escada, Ralph Lauren Coll., Pucci, Lambertson Truex, Valentino. The one being used nonstop the last 2 years is Liberty London (coated canvas that you can wipe down constantly).  I felt guilty last year surrounded by too much stuff and sold 11 bags (mostly Prada and Valentino).  I'd like to downsize to an even dozen but honestly there's nothing I can really give up as it's either a well made classic I will use when we hit restart on life or something weird (a suede fringed Ralph) that I'll regret later as it's impossible to find!



Sounds like a great collection!

Hope you don’t regret any you sold..I do!

I’m not selling any more(at best gift), 

Why do you need to get rid of more?

17 isn’t excessive..

I’ve just bought several recently, gone from 9 to 14..

I don’t want more than 20, but I Still have a wishlist!

Don’t let go and regret..it’s Horrible


----------



## cecchetti

Btw I only want to stop at 20 because my lifestyle means they wouldn’t all get used


Although if I had my HG although I wouldn’t part with the others but I wouldn’t use them!
As long as I could afford to replace it lol..


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> I’m just using the same handbags All the time!
> And wishlisting more!
> 
> my gorgeous niece turned 18 thisyear-I gave her an expensive ring
> I’ve already bought a ring for her 21st
> 
> but for 19th might give her a designer bag
> 
> she idolises it so I know she’ll cherish it
> 
> gives me space for a new one lol!xx



As long as I have a bnwt biker jacket that fits my niece that she likes, she gets that instead of a bag…for her 19th birthday…

I just can’t part with them.

I AM rotating more

And have 2 coming, 1 of which will be my everyday bag as long as there’s not heavy rain….but I Will use the others…


----------



## cecchetti

casseyelsie said:


> @Privik.
> I know this will make me sound really crazy/obsessed/pathetic....but to be very honest I wish I have more. In fact in my "Bag Wish List" I still have about 70 bags I need to get! Lol [emoji23] I wish I can afford all that's inside my wish list.


I wish I could afford my wishlist !

I’m trying for one very expensive one next year and another the following year

I have 2 on the way(1 tomorrow ), plus whatever I get for Xmas or buy along the way…


----------



## Good Friday

So recently i bought 3 vintage Gucci bags for cheap which i could not pass up. Also thinking of selling some bags.  
Chanel - 1
Gucci -8
LV - 1
Prada - 9
Longchamp - 8
Balenciaga - 2
Ferragamo - 1
I also have 3 Hello Kitty Bags and 4 Popcorn Bags from Tokyo Disney.


----------



## francis_chloe

I've got 20 bags..! 3 Chloes , some mid range designers, and some high street bags! 
I sometimes feel like I have a bit of a crazy obsession with bags... I suppose being on this forum makes me feel like I am not that abnormal after all


----------



## bagaholicpnw

My husband says too many many but you all make me feel normal:


----------



## Katinahat

I need to change my vote too having just bought one more and ordered another. I was really restrained last year and only bought one bag which I hardly count. It was a leather backpack from a good high street fashion brand which I use for commuting to work on foot. That took me to 24. I wasn’t going out so much like us all and wasn’t well so had little temptation.

This year, I can tell I’m feeling better!  I’ve already added a pink Coach evening/events bag and have another evening/events bag on order. I really am getting to the stage where I’m out of nice storage so I need to stop buying! I’m not into selling (sure I’d regret) but have gifted some bags to family members and at least 3 I only keep for my teenagers to use.


----------



## Alienza

6 LV, 2 Chanel, 1 Hermes, 2 Tods, 1 YSL, 3 Longchamps,1 MK. Many many reusable shopping bags . I always have at least 1 in my handbag. And I have 2 hiking backpacks.
I don't mind selling 2 of my LVs because they are slightly too big but I am not in hurry to sell as of now. I kept meaning to sell or give away the MK bag but it has a sentimental value. Its a souvenir from my first trip to US and to US outlet mall . So maybe I will always keep it even though I havent used it in a long time. Other than that, I am happy with my collection. I dont have anything in my bag wish list right now. I have a jewelry wish list instead


----------



## Wumzy

I try not to count (for sake of my mental health) but here is my list:

1. Hermès B30
2. Chanel classic flap jumbo
3. YSL sac du jour small
4. LV Alma BB
5. Gucci Emily bag 
6. Gucci Dollar bag
7. Mulberry Darley bag
8. Coach Tabby bag
9. Karl Lagerfeld Agyness flap bag (I love this bag). 
10.Marc Jacobs single flap bag (oldie but goodie).

I have my eyes on the YSL Loulou bag small and LV graceful bag for 2022.


----------



## Joule

I've been on such a bizarre sort of rearranging/purging/replacing spree for the past few months, I don't even know anymore. I'll update when I think it's safe to go into my closet again; right now, I'm afraid I might get stuck in the revolving door.


----------



## Katinahat

Wumzy said:


> I try not to count (for sake of my mental health) but here is my list:
> 
> 1. Hermès B30
> 2. Chanel classic flap jumbo
> 3. YSL sac du jour small
> 4. LV Alma BB
> 5. Gucci Emily bag
> 6. Gucci Dollar bag
> 7. Mulberry Darley bag
> 8. Coach Tabby bag
> 9. Karl Lagerfeld Agyness flap bag (I love this bag).
> 10.Marc Jacobs single flap bag (oldie but goodie).
> 
> I have my eyes on the YSL Loulou bag small and LV graceful bag for 2022.


A fabulous collection of very special bags.


----------



## hlh0904

so far:
3 LV
3 Gucci
1 Ferragamo
4 Chloe
1 YSL (incoming)
1 Longchamp
1 Tods
1 Prada
2 Fendi
2 Rebecca Minkoff's
3 Tory Burch
1 Coach
2 Clutches

My Goodness. I feel like am in confession lol. The priest must have either fallen asleep on me or dropped his bible a few times.


----------



## supersleec

Hi, just wanted to join the fun! I’m not a flashy person so my bags don’t really have logos or monograms, and I like that they’re low key. 
1. Celine pico belt bag
2. Celine small phantom cabas
3. Burberry banner bag
4. Proenza schouler ps1 tiny
5. Proenza schouler Elliot 
6. Gucci soho disco
7. Mulberry cara
8. Mulberry darley
9. Loewe small puzzle
10. Loewe flamenco
11. Fendi 2 jour
12. Ysl sac du jour
13. Balenciaga city
14. I don’t physically have this yet, but I bought a fendi mini camera case and it’s getting mailed to me
15. I’m not sure if this counts, but lv mini pochette lol

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## reactorberg

1. Neverfull 2016 MM - ahh classic must have
2. Speedy Mono 25 2016 -- ahh i need it in mono
3. Speedy DA 25  pre loved 2016;love this ..lightweight. i don't have to baby it bec it's preloved
4. Gucci Dionysus mini  2021 - hard to wear.. strap keep on falling.. but a work of art. 
5. Gucci mini hobo 2021-- love this purchase.. so cute!
6. Gucci Jackie hobo preloved (90s tom ford) - 2021 - rocking this!
7. CD cannage (2012)  2019 preloved - so outdated- collecting dust now
8 Tory B  Hobo 2015 - too heavy. love the leather
9. Kate spade Leila 2021 love this pebbled leather. I just have to have a kate spade
10. Longchamp 2 pcs super worn - for work (lunch box inside hahah)
11. MJ snapshot superworn..now i feel it's heavy and bulky.
12. MK bag won at lottery never worn
13. Mini pochette 2019 -before the famous 2x a year PI. hahhaa... super likey! statement piece.
14. BAN ISLAND... for 5 years. heheh


----------



## Katinahat

reactorberg said:


> 1. Neverfull 2016 MM - ahh classic must have
> 2. Speedy Mono 25 2016 -- ahh i need it in mono
> 3. Speedy DA 25  pre loved 2016;love this ..lightweight. i don't have to baby it bec it's preloved
> 4. Gucci Dionysus mini  2021 - hard to wear.. strap keep on falling.. but a work of art.
> 5. Gucci mini hobo 2021-- love this purchase.. so cute!
> 6. Gucci Jackie hobo preloved (90s tom ford) - 2021 - rocking this!
> 7. CD cannage (2012)  2019 preloved - so outdated- collecting dust now
> 8 Tory B  Hobo 2015 - too heavy. love the leather
> 9. Kate spade Leila 2021 love this pebbled leather. I just have to have a kate spade
> 10. Longchamp 2 pcs super worn - for work (lunch box inside hahah)
> 11. MJ snapshot superworn..now i feel it's heavy and bulky.
> 12. MK bag won at lottery never worn
> 13. Mini pochette 2019 -before the famous 2x a year PI. hahhaa... super likey! statement piece.
> 14. BAN ISLAND... for 5 years. heheh


I like that you have included dates and comments to your list. Lovely collection!


----------



## andiee0929

My list has changed from when I first posted in like 2014-2015. I had to sell my bags to fund my dog’s emergency surgery and I don’t regret it one bit. My list is so small compared to some of you but for now it works! Enjoy those bags ladies and gentlemen!

Chanel Small Double Flap in Purple Iridescent
Chanel Jumbo Single Flap Caviar Black with SHW
Miu Miu clutch (don’t know the actual name)
Gucci Marmont Small Matelassé shoulder bag
LV Neverfull in Damier Ébène


----------



## Katinahat

So with three bags out recently and two in, plus one in last year, I’ve updated my spreadsheet and attached the list  here with dates 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. You can see I’m a Mulberry fan but there are a few others listed too. I have a Radley too from a long time ago kept just because friends gave it to me.


----------



## cyrinmlmt

I have a mix of leathers and monograms  

LV Siena pm DE
LV Nano speedy 
LV Multi pochette Mono
LV Speedy B 25 Mono
YSL Lou Camera in Black 
Polene Numero Un Nano
Polene Numero Un 
Polene Umi 
Polene Numero Dix 
Polene Le Cabas (I use this everyday for work) 

And a Keepall XS Eclipse coming soon.


----------



## rosewang924

more than I need or use


----------



## Krystelle_S

This seems like a fun thread. I love the comment about this being like a confessional Also, am I the only one that keeps a spreadsheet with all my designer items/prices?

In the order they were purchased...from what I can remember: 
1. Speedy b 25 - Monogram (first ever high end designer bag) 
2. YSL Mini Lou - Black/Silver
3. Multi Pochette Accessoires - Mono/Khaki
4. Gucci Medium Ophidia Tote - Classic GG canvas 
5. Montsouris BB - Mono/Black
6. YSL Small Kate - Black/Gold
7. Empreinte Bumbag - Black
8. Pochette Accesoires - Damier Azur
9. Alma BB - Damier Ebene
10. YSL Lou Camera Bag - Black/Black
12. Prada Nylon Backpack - Black
Contemporary Brands (what's left after gifting most to family):
13. Tory Burch Crossbody - Black/Gold
14. Coach Cassie 19 - Cream 
14. Longchamp Large Le Pliage Neo Tote
15. Longchamp Extra Small Le Pliage Neo


----------



## whateve

Krystelle_S said:


> This seems like a fun thread. I love the comment about this being like a confessional Also, am I the only one that keeps a spreadsheet with all my designer items/prices?
> 
> In the order they were purchased...from what I can remember:
> 1. Speedy b 25 - Monogram (first ever high end designer bag)
> 2. YSL Mini Lou - Black/Silver
> 3. Multi Pochette Accessoires - Mono/Khaki
> 4. Gucci Medium Ophidia Tote - Classic GG canvas
> 5. Montsouris BB - Mono/Black
> 6. YSL Small Kate - Black/Gold
> 7. Empreinte Bumbag - Black
> 8. Pochette Accesoires - Damier Azur
> 9. Alma BB - Damier Ebene
> 10. YSL Lou Camera Bag - Black/Black
> 12. Prada Nylon Backpack - Black
> Contemporary Brands (what's left after gifting most to family):
> 13. Tory Burch Crossbody - Black/Gold
> 14. Coach Cassie 19 - Cream
> 14. Longchamp Large Le Pliage Neo Tote
> 15. Longchamp Extra Small Le Pliage Neo


I keep a spreadsheet too! I've got dates of purchase, what I paid, color, year of manufacture; and I keep stats on how many times I carry each one throughout the year.


----------



## Krystelle_S

whateve said:


> I keep a spreadsheet too! I've got dates of purchase, what I paid, color, year of manufacture; and I keep stats on how many times I carry each one throughout the year.


Wow! I never thought to keep track of frequency of use. Would be good to reference when trying to decide whether or not to sell.


----------



## coffee2go

I have 20 bags, including backpacks and clutches….and I start feeling overwhelmed now as they are more than enough!

3 Celine
2 Chloe
2 Alaia
1 YSL
1 Valextra
1 Fendi clutch
1 Lanvin
2 Maxmara
1 Maxmara Weekend
1 DKNY
1 Marc Jacobs tote + 1 Marc Jacobs backpack
1 Furla
1 Tumi backpack
1 Serapian clutch


----------



## jbags07

rosewang924 said:


> more than I need or use


Lololol. +1


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> I have 20 bags, including backpacks and clutches….and I start feeling overwhelmed now as they are more than enough!
> 
> 3 Celine
> 2 Chloe
> 2 Alaia
> 1 YSL
> 1 Valextra
> 1 Fendi clutch
> 1 Lanvin
> 2 Maxmara
> 1 Maxmara Weekend
> 1 DKNY
> 1 Marc Jacobs tote + 1 Marc Jacobs backpack
> 1 Furla
> 1 Tumi backpack
> 1 Serapian clutch


Lovely diverse collection! It’s interesting what the enough tipping point is but feeling overwhelmed is an indication. I’m not overwhelmed but I feel I have enough at over 20. However, I still can’t stop looking at beautiful bags in case I see something that fills a gap.

What is enough and what is overwhelming I expect is quite different for each of us and perhaps also subject to change.


----------



## coffee2go

Katinahat said:


> Lovely diverse collection! It’s interesting what the enough tipping point is but feeling overwhelmed is an indication. I’m not overwhelmed but I feel I have enough at over 20. However, I still can’t stop looking at beautiful bags in case I see something that fills a gap.
> 
> What is enough and what is overwhelming I expect is quite different for each of us and perhaps also subject to change.



Thanks! I might be feeling overwhelmed as I don’t have enough storage space to put all of my bags on display, so I actually put some away, dividing them in seasons, like some bags being lightI mainly use only in summer)… About 8-10 bags out of those mentioned above were added to my collection in the past couple of years, which is totally crazy for me, I guess with lockdowns and everything bags were something that could brighten up my days


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> Thanks! I might be feeling overwhelmed as I don’t have enough storage space to put all of my bags on display, so I actually put some away, dividing them in seasons, like some bags being lightI mainly use only in summer)… About 8-10 bags out of those mentioned above were added to my collection in the past couple of years, which is totally crazy for me, I guess with lockdowns and everything bags were something that could brighten up my days


I get that, beautiful bags brought joy to look at when the world turned upside down. A purchase was a hope that normality would return. 

I guess only you know the right decision for you. Might you increase storage somehow? Or do you listen to the voice that says enough? Seasonal rotation is a good idea. I do that to some extent but not actually putting things away.


----------



## coffee2go

Katinahat said:


> I get that, beautiful bags brought joy to look at when the world turned upside down. A purchase was a hope that normality would return.
> 
> I guess only you know the right decision for you. Might you increase storage somehow? Or do you listen to the voice that says enough? Seasonal rotation is a good idea. I do that to some extent but not actually putting things away.



Yeah I think I’ll be slowing down my bags purchases for now (I hope! It’s hard to resist to a beautiful functional bag), I take care of my bags when not in use, like stuffing them and keeping in their dust bags, and with constant rotation hopefully they’ll be in a great shape even after a few years of use, also I don’t buy too trendy bags and choose only what I like and what fits my lifestyle, so I really love them all and can’t see myself parting ways with them. I already did a clear out of my bag collection a couple of years ago, mostly getting rid of Michael Kors and other bags I grew out of…I kind of like that the storage space I have now keeps me away from getting too much bags as whenever I see enormous bag collections on YouTube or Instagram I feel like these bags don’t have that much wear and just keep sitting at the shelf most of the time, so I’ll be limiting myself at 20-30 bags max, as more than 30 bags is way too much in my opinion, especially if there are multiples of the same bags, like some people have 10 Chanel bags in different colors….. I would be happy with just one classic Chanel, I don’t need a rainbow of all the colors of the same bag…


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> I get that, beautiful bags brought joy to look at when the world turned upside down. A purchase was a hope that normality would return.


So true!  I think this was the thought in my mind when I purchased my Bottega gold Knot.
@coffee2go, I have storage space constraints too, so I have to be mindful with regards to new additions, and I agree that sometimes I am glad I have these storage constraints because they impose a natural limit on new acquisitions.


Katinahat said:


> What is enough and what is overwhelming I expect is quite different for each of us and perhaps also subject to change.


Agree, and I've found that as long as my purchase and acquisition decisions are more or less in line with my current lifestyle and space considerations, I'm less likely to feel overwhelmed.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I adore my collection but I’m way under my optimal number of 30 at 24.  (I don’t count my 3 novelty bags.)

7 Dior
5 Chanel
2 Fendi
2 YSL
2 Prada
1 Gucci
1 Jimmy Choo
1 Louis Vuitton
1 Max Mara
1 Miu Miu
1 Trussardi

I got my last bag in December (Chanel) and nothing is calling my name at present. Plus, I’m not really interested in adding a bag til something shifts with Covid and I can socialize more.

But, I do feel the itch for more variety and something new to keep my collection fresh. So, 30 is definitely my happy place for number of bags. It will be fun to acquire a few more special pieces over time.


----------



## ladidalola

Hi everyone,

Sharing my current collection   I'm only including my designer bags on this list. I'm pretty happy with my current collection right now and would like to keep it around this number of bags. I'm setting my maximum at 15 pieces for designer bags.

Chanel Classic Flap black caviar with shw - my holy grail. I don't need any other bag except this. Periodt
Chanel Boy bag black caviar with rhw - classic with an edge. This goes with most of my clothes because I mainly wear athleisure now plus covid weight gain
Chanel iridescent lambskin mini - I wish I had a caviar one instead but the color of this bag is just chef's kiss!
Chanel Caviar WOC black caviar shw - great travel purse that holds my essentials
Gucci Dionysus mini - simply adore the style but the chain is a bit too heavy. I only use it if I know I won't be carrying it the whole day
LV Clapton - dressy backpack. My only bag with ghw
YSL mini lou - mini travel bag or small spring/summer bag since it's beige
YSL medium Kate with Tassel - red evening bag for that pop of color. I'm thinking of selling this and getting a red alma BB instead so it can go from day to night
Balenciaga ME small city black goatskin with shw - casual weekend bag
Balenciaga Classic city grey lambskin with shw  - bigger casual weekend bag lol
Longchamp Neo Le Pliage - my work bag. If I need to bring my laptop or more stuff home, I have 2 Lululemon bags that I alternate with this
Prada nylon messenger bag - my default weekend bag
Longchamp carry-on - my hand carry travel bag. It's expandable!
I would love to add either a reissue or Chanel 19 but Chanel prices are ridiculously getting higher each year  I'm also loving the Studio Ghibli x Loewe puzzle bag but I wasn't lucky enough to score one


----------



## ItsPurseonal

@Sparkletastic @ladidalola you should start threads in the “your collection” forum! Would love to see pics and hear the stories behind each one, and see how your collection evolves!


----------



## ladidalola

Thanks @ItsPurseonal  that's a fantastic idea!


----------



## mz_engineer12

I have 11 total, including some contemporary brands. I am trying to keep it to a minimum to make sure I get the cost per wear for each item but I have an upcoming trip to Paris in a few months. I have everything I need but the savings overseas is so tempting!

1. YSL Mini Lou
2. LV Pochette Accesoires 
3. LV Alma BB
4. LV Speedy B25
5. LV Neverfull MM
6. Chanel WOC
7. Chanel Business Affinity 
8. Longchamp Le Pliage Large
9. Longchamp Le Pliage Backpack
10. Kate Spade nylon crossbody 
11. Kate spade leather crossbody


----------



## Jaime

Jaime said:


> I'm at 33  was just thinking this morning I should probably go through and get rid of some. I don't use half of them.



Many years since my first post on this thread... I thought I had too many then. I'm now at 41 including contemporary brands, 33 excluding those.

And I probably did sell more than half of what I had back in that post but seem to have more than made up for it!


----------



## thundercloud

Krystelle_S said:


> This seems like a fun thread. I love the comment about this being like a confessional Also, am I the only one that keeps a spreadsheet with all my designer items/prices?





whateve said:


> I keep a spreadsheet too! I've got dates of purchase, what I paid, color, year of manufacture; and I keep stats on how many times I carry each one throughout the year.


I keep a spreadsheet with all the item & purchase details as well. Helps me stay organized. I have a current tab, former tab (sold, given away, or donated items), and returned tab (w reasons for return, in case I forget why a certain item didn't work for me). I keep my bags stored in their dustbags, so the spreadsheet is a quick and easy way to see what I have.

I think my bag sweet spot is 20-25, just enough to give me a good variety, but not too many to where I feel overwhelmed. I'd love to stick to 20 max, but I keep buying bags & not giving another one up in exchange. LOL.


----------



## MooMooVT

Krystelle_S said:


> This seems like a fun thread. I love the comment about this being like a confessional Also, am I the only one that keeps a spreadsheet with all my designer items/prices?
> 
> In the order they were purchased...from what I can remember:
> 1. Speedy b 25 - Monogram (first ever high end designer bag)
> 2. YSL Mini Lou - Black/Silver
> 3. Multi Pochette Accessoires - Mono/Khaki
> 4. Gucci Medium Ophidia Tote - Classic GG canvas
> 5. Montsouris BB - Mono/Black
> 6. YSL Small Kate - Black/Gold
> 7. Empreinte Bumbag - Black
> 8. Pochette Accesoires - Damier Azur
> 9. Alma BB - Damier Ebene
> 10. YSL Lou Camera Bag - Black/Black
> 12. Prada Nylon Backpack - Black
> Contemporary Brands (what's left after gifting most to family):
> 13. Tory Burch Crossbody - Black/Gold
> 14. Coach Cassie 19 - Cream
> 14. Longchamp Large Le Pliage Neo Tote
> 15. Longchamp Extra Small Le Pliage Neo





whateve said:


> I keep a spreadsheet too! I've got dates of purchase, what I paid, color, year of manufacture; and I keep stats on how many times I carry each one throughout the year.





thundercloud said:


> I keep a spreadsheet with all the item & purchase details as well. Helps me stay organized. I have a current tab, former tab (sold, given away, or donated items), and returned tab (w reasons for return, in case I forget why a certain item didn't work for me). I keep my bags stored in their dustbags, so the spreadsheet is a quick and easy way to see what I have.
> 
> I think my bag sweet spot is 20-25, just enough to give me a good variety, but not too many to where I feel overwhelmed. I'd love to stick to 20 max, but I keep buying bags & not giving another one up in exchange. LOL.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one who keeps a spreadsheet! I don't track how often I wear the bag but I do like that idea. I also include where I purchased the bag along with the dimensions and color. I'll often sort by size so I can see how a potential new bag might work with what I already own.


----------



## Jaime

I don't keep a spreadsheet as such but I do have a list of bags in brand groups in the note app on my phone and then I have an album in my photo app that has the stock photo of each bag so I can ass images of what I have. It's how I see the number of bags I have too the album says how many pics are in it and I keep the contemporary in a separate album.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I keep a photo album on my phone of all my bags. I probably should really do a spreadsheet just for insurance purposes though. I have too many bags but yet not enough!


----------



## sylsylsyl

I have 4 lady diors, 1 ysl sac de jour, 2 LVs, 1 McQueen, 1 Ferragamo, 1 Dior St Honoré, 1 dior Montaigne box, 1 Loewe, 1 Prada, and about 6 other cheap brands or un branded vintage finds


----------



## lemondln

This thread reminds me that I have to stop buying bags

22 bags already!


----------



## Burberrygal65

I love my collection. Just starting out! Apart from a couple logo bags, most of my bags are understated ( which I love! )
3 burberry - banner & belt bag &wallet on chain
2 valentino - rockstud crossbody and V logo wallet on chain
2 versace - virtus crossbody and virtus top handle bag
2 D&G - millennial shoulder bag and devotion belt bag
1 ysl medium loulou
1 ferragamo crossbody
1 off white industrial tote 
My most recent purchase was the YSL this year and I think I have achieved bag peace for now


----------



## Briannee

Got around 10 bags, most of them are from Chanel. I think I will no longer to purchase from Chanel because of the quality... Any recommendations of high quality handbags with similar price?


----------



## hlh0904

Guilty of the spreadsheet usage for handbags as well. I don't currently have a big closet, and the handbags are in their dustbags.
It is a nice way to keep track of them. Also started a Pinterest. It is nice to see the group and get a feel of what I collect.


----------



## Maisedaizy

Katinahat said:


> So with three bags out recently and two in, plus one in last year, I’ve updated my spreadsheet and attached the list  here with dates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can see I’m a Mulberry fan but there are a few others listed too. I have a Radley too from a long time ago kept just because friends gave it to me.


spread sheet...love it.


----------



## Maisedaizy

I've actually downsized recently as a friend quoted ' there is no need for lots of bags that you don't use' , so I've sold 7 just recently...albeit on the less expensive end of designer bags. I'm not all mad though. I'm using the money to pay for  more expensive bag/s.


----------



## JVSXOXO

I like to keep a small collection because I tend to stick with one everyday bag for a while. I switch it up for special occasions or outings that require a different bag, but then go right back to my everyday bag. I actually just sold two bags and bought two new bags - I sold my Black Coach Rogue Tote with whipstitch handles and an older Michael Kors Jetset Zip Top Tote and matching continental wallet.

My 10 bags are:

1. LV Eva Clutch/Crossbody (DE)
2. Black Coach Rogue Satchel in the medium size (30)
3. Gray Coach Rogue Tote
4. Black Coach Small Town Bucket Bag 
5. Marc Jacobs Colorblock Snapshot WOC (Taupe/Tan/White)
6. Marc Jacobs Recruit Leather Crossbody in Mink (Taupe)
7. Tory Burch Kira Quilted Top Handle Satchel in Toasted Sesame (new purchase)
8. Rebecca Minkoff Edie Top Handle Satchel in Malbec (new purchase)
9. Black Michael Kors Jetset Travel Crossbody 
10. Luggage Michael Kors Fulton Crossbody


----------



## poleneceline

10 to 11, which seems to be a common number for most TPFers.


----------



## charlottawill

3 LV, 2 Prada, 1 YSL, 1 Gucci, 1 Dior, 2 Loewe, 1 Longchamp, 1 Faure Le Page.

Listing them made me realize I don't need any more. But I always leave open the possibility of picking up a "souvenir" when I travel


----------



## the blvo D

Sharing my current collection.


----------



## charlottawill

Lovely collection, something for just about every occasion. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joybingebirkin

I have 7 bags, It's a well-rounded collection.


----------



## hlh0904

Putting a bunch up for sale. I have had a change of heart regarding logos. 3 LV, 1 Gucci, 1 Coach, 3 Tory Burch, 2 Rebecca Minkoff on the way out. New to me Celine mini luggage just joined me, and am in the market looking for a Celine Trapeze with cool color combo of neutrals.


----------



## B-Town

3 Gucci
2 Balenciaga
2 LV
1 YSL
1 Celine

3 Coach
1 Mansur Gavriel
1 Tory Burch
1 Gianni Chiarini

All get used regularly except one (the Coach Gigi I was so excited to get years and years ago. It's so heavy and it just doesn't work for my life now, but I know I'd be sad if I sold it!)


----------



## Joule

The current lineup:
2 Hermès
2 Fendi
1 Chanel
1 Delvaux
1 LV
1 Bottega Veneta

Do clutches count? I have an Alaïa and a Mulberry if they do. Plus several Longchamp totes and a couple of Pacsafe bags in my luggage.

Who knows how long my collection will stay this way? I've become very fickle. Let's blame hormones. That'd work. Probably.


----------



## Allthingsheart

I own 42 handbags. I love having variety.


----------



## HandbagsAddict765

Last times I checked, 30 handbags!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cleaned through my collection…culled pretty hard and only repurchased what really filled a hole with the right bags. Still have a few fall/winter bags to move out in a few months that I am not counting.

Right now, I have-
4 Hermès 
5 LV
2 Prada
1 Gucci
1 Burberry 
1 Etro
1 Longchamp cuir
2 Coach
4 Minkoff
1 D&B
1 Innue
1 straw bag
1 Sac
A few nylon Le Pliages 

Other than than possibly buying a bag in Italy on my upcoming honeymoon, I think I am good with my collection as far as additions. There may be a few more that go.


----------



## Cali2HI

I love to have a variety. I’ve been purging my closet and now have 44 handbags excluding 9 clutches and wristlets. 

I use a spreadsheet as well sorted by color and type. Good to know I’m not the only one who loves lists.


----------



## keishapie1973

I have sold and reduced my collection a lot over the last couple years.
Currently have:
5 LV
5 YSL
1 Gucci
2 Telfar 
1 Coach
1 Rebecca Minkoff
1 MK


----------



## TheGoofyCat

27 (Forgot to include my Saint Laurent clutch in the photo) Have included some items that would be classed as SLG’s because I use them as bags.
1x Saint Laurent 
2xDior
2xGucci
3xMulberry
3xFendi
6xChanel
10xLouis Vuitton


----------



## ChickosMom

10


----------



## GemsBerry

186 as of today. Sold 2 but bought 3


----------



## mauihappyplace

MooMooVT said:


> Glad to hear I'm not the only one who keeps a spreadsheet! I don't track how often I wear the bag but I do like that idea. I also include where I purchased the bag along with the dimensions and color. I'll often sort by size so I can see how a potential new bag might work with what I already own.



Great idea but going to take a while to back track


----------



## ElenaAlex

I added some bags and failed to sell some. The additions are:
Marni Crocodile embossed weekend bag
Prada Vitello Shine Turnlock Flap Shoulder Bag
Coach pillow tabby aqua
GIVENCHY Tinhan Hobo
Vintage Gucci shoulder bag
MK Soho
Louis Vuitton Alma PM

Also 2 clutch bags

Now they are over 40 with the clutches.


----------



## callmefrizz

My small collection includes(All of my bags are black):

Gucci Horsebit crossbody/small shoulder bag
Loewe Gate crossbody 
Saint Laurent Manhattan shoulder bag
Saint Laurent nylon bumbag
Celine belt bag
Alexander McQueen dancing skeleton crossbody
DeMellier basket bag

I keep my collection small so I don’t get overwhelmed and if I want a new bag, I need to sell one.


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

I don't have that many bags, and I only use them in my spare time (at work I and school I've always used backpacks, because I carry a couple of PC that wouldn't fit in any bag)

At the moment I have 8 bags:

6 Gucci  -->  2 Medium messenger (black guccissima and monogram with red/green stripes)
                    3 Hobo (i believe they're called hobo's: brown/blue/orange suede, black canvas and purple leather
                    1 "Creole" bag  (brown canvas)
2 Fendi ---> 1 blue baguette, 1 multicolor shopper

I also owned another Gucci (belt bag in brown canvas) which I gave away as a gift and a LV messenger bag (classic brown monogram) which I sold because I didn't really like it, making a profit.


----------



## nyeredzi

5 Brahmin
3 Coach 
1 Dooney and Bourke 
1 Sakroots

So 10!
I have 2 more to get in the 4 months or so. And at some point, I want a proper tote, which I don’t have. I might get rid of a Brahmin or two to make room. I don’t want to go over 15 ever, but preferably keep under 13


----------



## fendigal

I have to go with at least 35 designer bags. Rough estimates: Fendi (I am guessing maybe 15), Chanel 3, Hermes 1, Bulgari 2, Jimmy Choo 1, Prada 2, Dior 3, LV 4, Marc Jacobs 1, Gucci 2, Coach 2, Michael Kors 2, Judith Leiber 1, that probably doesn't add up.  I just counted the amount of dust bags in the closet.


----------



## Allthingsheart

At one point I had 42 I decluttered down 19 but plan on decluttering down to 9 bags. I am just trying to figure out the best way to get rid of them. 8 of them are Patricia Nash and 1 of them is an N75 bag.


----------



## DiorAddictOnky101

I own silver micro cabbage medium lady Dior, vintage Gucci and Burberry bag from my grandmother, Anya Hindmarch Double Zip Crossbody Bag, Lumillamingus tote and small crossbody


----------



## ChickosMom

8 shoulder bags, 1 handheld bag, 3 going-out-occasional blingy clutches, 5 wallets, 4 wristlets, 2 coin purses


----------



## muchstuff

I have 46 at this point but am in the process of listing a few for sale. Gotta keep the numbers down!


----------



## cecchetti

I have 15 , which is my maximum number, for now I’m happy with my collection, but I have a small wishlist , including my Holy Grail bag, for the future, when I have a vacancy for a new bag-I’m currently just replacing my 1989 Hermes Bleu Marine Tsako shoulder bag with an identical 2011 version in much better condition


----------



## chloe72

I have 44 bags total right now. At my peak had 70 but decluttered down to the 30s, climbing its way back up…


----------



## chloe72

GemsBerry said:


> 186 as of today. Sold 2 but bought 3


Amazing - do you have a showcase thread? I’d love to see your collection!


----------



## cecchetti

chloe72 said:


> Amazing - do you have a showcase thread? I’d love to see your collection!


Yes a collection of 186 handbags !

Where would you keep them all!?

I have 3 cats-and keeping my collection of 15 safe is feasible , but 186…I don’t think so lol!


----------



## hhyliu

142 right now, and will never sell any of my bags, each and every single one of them has a story with me.  Hope to be 143 one day, and then I'm done, ok maybe 145.  I promise.


----------



## cecchetti

hhyliu said:


> 142 right now, and will never sell any of my bags, each and every single one of them has a story with me.  Hope to be 143 one day, and then I'm done, ok maybe 145.  I promise.


Oh my goodness , what a collection!, sounds like you’re heading towards 150..towards 200 bags??

Where do you store them, do you have a photo, do you use them all?xx


----------



## joleenzy

Hermès: 

Birkin 30 Orange
Birkin 30 Green
Kelly 25 Gold 
Birkin 25 Darkblue

Louis Vuitton: 

City Steamer MM Black 
On the Go Monogram Reverse
Chain Louise PM Vernis Black
Eva Pochette Damier Azur
Alma bb Damier Ebene 
Speedy 35 Damier Azur
Pochette Metis Black Empreinte

Chanel: 

Boy Bag small Red
Boy Bag small Black

Balenciaga: 

Hourglass XS Pink Croc Embossed 

Gucci:

Dionysus Wallet on Chain with Swarovski Crystals White

Fendi: 

Sequin Baguette Lilac

YSL: 

Sac de Jour Grey

Karl Lagerfeld:

Bumbag Black/ White

Moschino:

Backpack Black/ Gold

Longchamp:

Le Pilage Grey 
Le Pilage Black

So 21 in Total.


----------



## cecchetti

joleenzy said:


> Hermès:
> 
> Birkin 30 Orange
> Birkin 30 Green
> Kelly 25 Gold
> Birkin 25 Darkblue
> 
> Louis Vuitton:
> 
> City Steamer MM Black
> On the Go Monogram Reverse
> Chain Louise PM Vernis Black
> Eva Pochette Damier Azur
> Alma bb Damier Ebene
> Speedy 35 Damier Azur
> Pochette Metis Black Empreinte
> 
> Chanel:
> 
> Boy Bag small Red
> Boy Bag small Black
> 
> Balenciaga:
> 
> Hourglass XS Pink Croc Embossed
> 
> Gucci:
> 
> Dionysus Wallet on Chain with Swarovski Crystals White
> 
> Fendi:
> 
> Sequin Baguette Lilac
> 
> YSL:
> 
> Sac de Jour Grey
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld:
> 
> Bumbag Black/ White
> 
> Moschino:
> 
> Backpack Black/ Gold
> 
> Longchamp:
> 
> Le Pilage Grey
> Le Pilage Black
> 
> So 21 in Total.


Very nice collection!


----------

